# IIHF World Ice Hockey Championships 2011 and 2019, Bratislava & Košice, Slovakia



## palsoft

*IIHF World Hockey Championship 2019 Slovakia*
*Tickets:*

*Ticket prices:*


cheapest tickets from 10 EUR
cheapest tickets for team Slovakia games - starting from 60 EUR
Follow your team tickets (all 1st stage Slovak games) - 380 EUR
playoff games - from 70 to 350 EUR

*Ticket sale stages*
*September 19th 2018 9:19 AM*

tournament tickets
day tickets for the 1st stage
final round package
limited supply of "follow your team" tickets

*December 2018*

more day tickets

*February 2019*

single game tickets

*Bratislava*

*Location*: Zimný štadión Ondreja Nepelu (Odbojarov street)
*Cost:* 93 mil. EUR
*Parking:* 365 underground lots
*Arena capacity:* 10.055 (around 9.766 during IIHF WCH event)
*Infrastructure:* Car, Bus, Trolleybus
*Status:* built in 2011
*How to get there:*

From M.R.Stefanik airport (BTS)

buy a 60-minute ticket for 0.90€ in ticket machine at the bus stop in front of arrival gate
take the bus number 61 to the bus stop "Zimný štadión" (13 stops)

From main railway station "Bratislava Hlavná stanica"

buy a 15-minute ticket for 0.70€ in ticket machine at the bus stop platform no.1
take the bus number 61 or 74 from 2nd platform to the bus stop "Zimný štadión" (5 stops)

From bus station "AS Mlynské nivy"

buy a 15-minute ticket for 0.70€ in ticket machine at the bus stop
take the trolleybus number 205 or 207 direction "Trnávka, Rádiová" to the bus stop "Zimný štadión" (6 stops)

By car
TBD



















*SEATING PLAN*


















*Košice*
*Location*: Steel Arena, Nerudova 12
*Arena capacity:* 8.378 (40 skyboxes)
*Infrastructure:* Car, Bus, Trolleybus, Tram
*Status:* built in 2006

*SEATING PLAN*


----------



## matiasmx

hidden said:


> IMHO blbá lokalita - to už aj pri tom letisku bola lepšia - zvlášť z hľadiska dopravy. Neviem prečo, ale sa mi zdá, že keď sa prezentoval variant "medzi mostmi", tak hovorili, že pod halou nemôže byť z bezpečnostných dôvodov podzemná garáž. Asi sa to už medzičasom zmenilo... hno:
> 
> Som zvedavý ako to tam bude vyzerať v priebehu zápasov/kultúrnych akcií - však už teraz pri zápasoch na starom zimáku to tam vyzerá hrozne - autá parkujú kade-tade. Už vidím ako budú tie platené garáže zívať prázdnotou a parkovať sa bude v okolitých uličkách. :bash:
> 
> Hala by rozhodne mala mať viac priestoru okolo seba a lepšie dopravné napojenie (ideálne priamo na dialnicu)...


 doprava pri takychto podujatiach ako su Majstovstava sveta byva problem vzdy nech by to bolo aj pri dialnici.. ako to uz na Slovensku byva zvikom tak aj tak to bude vecinu roku zivat praznotou a ak v tej lokalite spravia rosiahle parkovanie napr. na sposob polusu tak to bude len na uzitok len pevne verim ze to parkovanie nebude na sposob narodneho tenisoveho centra :bash:


----------



## wonderdax




----------



## peterthegreat

it´s not the best pic of Kosice Arena...

here r more infos

Total seats: 8340
Total lounges: 40
Central entrance - north: 1
Total turnstiles: 16 
Escape exits: 3 (north-west, south-west, east)
Hall height - skylight: 34 m
Arch length: 133,8 m 
Gallery slope – upper tribunes: 42°
Gallery slope – lower tribunes: 28°
Information cube weight: 4500 kg
Central lighting output: 100 kW / max.1200 lx/
Emergency background lighting: 663 lights
Arch footbridge working lighting: 42
Central lighting: 96 lights
Effect lighting: 48 + 16 lights
Central speakers: 48 pieces
Elevators for VIPs and the disabled: 3
Total buffets: 10
Total steel structure weight: 3200 t
Transformers with output 1000 and 1600 kVA: 2
Substitute power source: 250 kVA
Annual power consumption: approx. 1800 MWh 
Cooling system length: 32 km

Ice-Rink Measurments

Length: 60m

Width: 30 m

Bottom board to goal line: 4 m 

Bottom board to blue line: 17,2 m

Blue to red line: 9 m

Height of boards: 1,25 m

Height of safety glass at each end: 1,84 m

Height of safety glass along both sides: 0,85 m

Boards to 1st seating row: 2,4 m

Players bench size:

length: 12 m 
width: 2,05 m 
door width:1 m 
Penalty bench size:

length: 13,9 m 
width: 2,05 m 
door width: 1m 
Width of door for ice resurfacer: 3,6 m

Width of door for rescue team: 2,2 m

Net at each end

length: 43m 
height: 10m


----------



## palsoft

^^ i've edited the post with some of your pictures


----------



## e2ek1el

štadión je to pekný, ale ako fandu Skalice a ..ehm...trochu aj Brna by mňa zaujímalo ... kde tam je KOTEL??? skalný fanušíkovia tam akože sedia??? :


----------



## markuz

*Steel Arena*

K Steel Arene mám 2 poznámky. Prvá, že ju mohli radšej postaviť na lepšom mieste, napr. v všešportovov areále, kde sú na to vytvorené ideálne podmienky, miesta na parkovanie atď, stačilo by len trochu dobudovať. Tu je strašný problém s parkovaním a peniaze radšej mohli ísť do výstavby štadiónu ako parkovacieho domu. hno: 

A druhá poznámka, že Steel Arena vyzerá celkom obstojne, aj keď v porovnaní s jej bratislavskou sestrou bude asi o dosť skaredšia (žial), ale dúfam, že do majstrovstiev sa nájdu ešte peniaze a aspoň sa časť obloženia vymení za nejaký krajší materiál ako sivý vlnený plech hno:


----------



## Qwert

markuz said:


> K Steel Arene mám 2 poznámky. Prvá, že ju mohli radšej postaviť na lepšom mieste, napr. v všešportovov areále, kde sú na to vytvorené ideálne podmienky, miesta na parkovanie atď, stačilo by len trochu dobudovať. Tu je strašný problém s parkovaním a peniaze radšej mohli ísť do výstavby štadiónu ako parkovacieho domu. hno:
> 
> A druhá poznámka, že Steel Arena vyzerá celkom obstojne, aj keď v porovnaní s jej bratislavskou sestrou bude asi o dosť skaredšia (žial), ale dúfam, že do majstrovstiev sa nájdu ešte peniaze a aspoň sa časť obloženia vymení za nejaký krajší materiál ako sivý vlnený plech hno:


Ten plech si U.S. Steel asi odpísal z daní. Ale vážne, určite sa aj do tejto arény bude musieť čo to zainvestovať.

Ja osobne by som bol tiež zato, aby sa postavila aréna podobná tej bratislavskej aj v Poprade. V okolí je dostatok ubytovacích kapacít, aj infraštruktúra je na dobej úrovni - toto by bolo ideálne miesto pre viacúčelovú halu. Mohli by sa tam konať rôzne podujatia, či už športové alebo kultúrne a zároveň by pomohlo turistickému ruchu. Tiež by mohlo pritiahnuť vrcholové šampionáty v niektorých zimných športoch pod Tatry. Takisto by vo vzdialenom výhľade mohla slúžiť pre prípadné olympíjske hry. Jednoducho Poprad je veľmi perspektívna lokalita. Nemusí, či skôr nemôže, byť všetko v Bratislave.


----------



## wonderdax

*bez vodoznaku*


----------



## wonderdax

*Navrh na revitalizacie arealu ON od Atelier Fischers*


----------



## futuros

*Neviem neviem ...*

Mne sa ten novy navrh stadiona moc nepaci. Zda sa mi to prinizke. Ako potom bude vlastne ta hala vyzerat z dnuka? Musim poveat, ze kosicka Steel Arena je taka, ako ma hokejova arena vyzerat. Ale nie som odbornik, mozem sa mylit.


----------



## wonderdax

^^ Mne sa zda dostatocne vysoka, ved si porovnaj vedla maketu stadiona Slovana, ja by som tiez nepovedal ze sa tam zmesti hokejovy stadion a pritom je tam treningova hala


----------



## palsoft

Je to fajn.. Stadion sa tam zmesti, ale ta infrastruktura sa mi moc nepaci. Ani to, ze bude tak schovany.


----------



## futuros

wonderdax said:


>


Na tomto obrazku je hala strasne nizka, ved to porovnate z Kosickou Steel Arenou. 









Inak, studoval som na VS v Kosiciach, a prechadzal som sa po jej streche, este ked nebola dostavana. Ta co ma byt v bratislave mi pride strasne nizka.


----------



## palsoft

^^ tú halu, ktorej vizualizáciu si dal ako prvú je Samsung Aréna po rekonštrukcii.. V tej sa hrať nebude.. Maximálne len tak trénovať. Ide o ten "koláčik s polevou" vedľa nej


----------



## futuros

palsoft said:


> ^^ tú halu, ktorej vizualizáciu si dal ako prvú je Samsung Aréna po rekonštrukcii.. V tej sa hrať nebude.. Maximálne len tak trénovať. Ide o ten "koláčik s polevou" vedľa nej


Ahaaaaaa. Takze ten kolacik bude arena, a rekonstruovana SAMSUNG arena budu nejake sluzby k tomu? No paraaaaada. Tak je potom vsetko OK. I ked je mozno skoda, ze je taka pekna arena schovana niekde vo vnutri. Ja som si totiz myslel, ze to je NTC.

Ale supr.
:banana:


----------



## futuros

Este doplnim, ze ked tu bude MS 2011, a budu dostavane 3 veze, a mozno nieco z novej Cvernovky, tak to bude celkom sluzna zona 

:cheers:


----------



## palsoft

Tiez sa mi to zda cudne mat velkokapacitnu arenu schovanu medzi budovami.. A potom este vynakladat dalsie prostriedky na bezpecnost, kedze auta budu parkovat zrejme niekde pod arenou.


----------



## wonderdax

No to budu cumet delegace ked sa budu prechadzat okolo Hysterky


----------



## Wizzard

V každom prípade to bude zaujímavý športový areál, no ak už obnovia aj Samsung Arénu, mohol by sa celý šampionát konať tu, ale to by nás Košičania asi zabili a v Bratislave by na tie 2 týždne totálne skolabovala doprava a všetko ostatné 

Inak tá hala nevyzerá byť taká malá, zdá sa mi dosť veľká, veď ak ju porovnáme so Samsung Arénou, čo má 8 350 miest na sedenie, a Steel aréna iba o niečo viac, 8378, a to Samsung aréna má ešte aj tréningovú halu.


----------



## markuz

rauCO? said:


> s tym egocentrizmom si to zle vystihol, my bratislavcania nejsme egocentrici, mozno niektory, ale myslim ze na tomto fore nieje nikto kto je egocentrista, okrem toho Wizzard to nemyslel vazne, chcel len tým vyjadrit svoju radost nad rekonstrukciou Samsung Areny, inac viem ze par ludom na vychode vadi ze BA je mozno viac v pozornosti kvoli tomu ze je hlavne mesto, sidlo vlady, a tak... vobec som tym nemyslel teba, na tomto fore to neni nikto a dufam ze ani nebude lebo: SME VSETCI SLOVACI A MUSIME DRZAT SPOLU :cheers:  :cheers: :banana: :cheers:
> 
> Inac ani New York a Sydney niesu hl. mesta a su o mnoho znamejsie nez hl. mesta ich statov... a vy uz mate stadion a my este nie...
> 
> 
> Ten Bratislavsky stadion je fakt sexy, a kedy zacnu stavat? a hned s tym aj Futbalovy?
> Poprad je fajn ale skôr si myslim ze by to mohlo byt niekde na str. Slovensku napr. v Ban.B. bolo by to dobre ze jeden na zapade jeden na vychode a jeden v strede...


Proti Bratislave naozaj nic nemam, dokonca tam travim relativne dost casu, kedze tam mam vela kamaratov. Takisto sa velmi tesim aj z vystavby, ktora v BA prebieha. Rozumiem aj tomu, ze hlavne mesto je hlavne mesto a pochopitelne sa tam viac investuje. Problemom je vsak poloha, ked clovek potrebuje nieco vybavit, prip. sa tam zamestnat, alebo ist na koncert ci zapas, tak je to pre zvysok Slovakov dost odruky. A preto som za, aby sa rozne projekty celoslovenskeho vyznamu nekoncentrovali len do jedneho mesta. A samozrejme neobvinujem nikoho na fore, pretoze nik z nas to nemoze ovplyvnit. Dolezite je, aby obcas prisli na pivo po zapase fanuskovia do Bratislavy alebo Kosic alebo do niektore ineho pekneho mesta na Slovensku :drunk:


----------



## Wizzard

palsoft said:


> ^^ pribudlo sedenie pri ľade, skyboxy, sky-lounge a keďže sektor D2 prerobili na státie, je tam trošku viac miesta.. Teraz má niečo cez 8350 miest.


Tak potom by som rád vedel, v čom ešte je lepšia ako Samsung Aréna, okrem toho, že lepšie vyzerá. Je tu nejaký odborník na športové haly? Lebo sám sa v tom moc nevyznám. Podľa Wikipédie má Samsung Aréna tiež 8350 miest a to má aj Sky boxy, Sky lounge a čestnú tribúnu. A zvnútra to tiež nevyzerá najhoršie, je tam aj tá videokocka ale to je asi už štandard aj na Slovensku...


----------



## rauCO?

^^ No ak to nestihnu (please nech sa to nestane) tak sa da hrat aj v Samsung arene a ak je teda Steel Arena lepšia tak by bola hlavnym majstrovskym stadionom... ale nech to styhnu chcem spravit zoznam SEDEM DIVOU BRATISLAVY :lol: a bude tam aj stadion...

a myslim ze to by asi s tou Samsung Arenou nebolo mozne, lebo keby hej tak by to uz tak robili lebo chcu usetrit kazdu korunu, vlastne vtedy uz by malo byt euro a asi by to nevyslo kapacitne lebo potom by nestavali 
12 000 miest na sedenie....


----------



## palsoft

Wizzard said:


> Tak potom by som rád vedel, v čom ešte je lepšia ako Samsung Aréna, okrem toho, že lepšie vyzerá. Je tu nejaký odborník na športové haly? Lebo sám sa v tom moc nevyznám. Podľa Wikipédie má Samsung Aréna tiež 8350 miest a to má aj Sky boxy, Sky lounge a čestnú tribúnu. A zvnútra to tiež nevyzerá najhoršie, je tam aj tá videokocka ale to je asi už štandard aj na Slovensku...


Hehe.. no ja som ti odpovedal na to, čo je nové v Samsung Aréne, nie v Steel Arene. Steelka nemá "kotol" v podobe státia, nemá tie sprosté stĺpy, cez ktoré nič nevidno, ale inak je to cca to isté ako Samsung Aréna akurát v trošku krajšom šate


----------



## futuros

markuz said:


> Proti Bratislave naozaj nic nemam, dokonca tam travim relativne dost casu, kedze tam mam vela kamaratov. Takisto sa velmi tesim aj z vystavby, ktora v BA prebieha. Rozumiem aj tomu, ze hlavne mesto je hlavne mesto a pochopitelne sa tam viac investuje. Problemom je vsak poloha, ked clovek potrebuje nieco vybavit, prip. sa tam zamestnat, alebo ist na koncert ci zapas, tak je to pre zvysok Slovakov dost odruky. A preto som za, aby sa rozne projekty celoslovenskeho vyznamu nekoncentrovali len do jedneho mesta. A samozrejme neobvinujem nikoho na fore, pretoze nik z nas to nemoze ovplyvnit. Dolezite je, aby obcas prisli na pivo po zapase fanuskovia do Bratislavy alebo Kosic alebo do niektore ineho pekneho mesta na Slovensku :drunk:


heh, viem o com rozpravas. ja som studoval v KE, mam toto mesto rad, mnoho kamosov nom ostalo. Co vsak chcem povedat, je sice pravda, ze Bratislava je niekde daleko, ale to ma aj svoje ekonomicke prinosy. tak napr. je strasne blizko pri viedni, a musim povedat, ze velmi z toho tazime, a este len zacneme tazit.

keby sme mali hlavne mesto v strede slovenska, bolo by to akiste blizsie, ale nemali by sme taku skvelu synergiu, co mame dnes. na druhej strane, ked sa dostavaju dialnice, tak vlastne nase slovensko malicke, bude naozaj malicke.

ale drzim palce i Kosicom. celemu Slovensku


----------



## futuros

Wizzard said:


> Tak potom by som rád vedel, v čom ešte je lepšia ako Samsung Aréna, okrem toho, že lepšie vyzerá. Je tu nejaký odborník na športové haly? Lebo sám sa v tom moc nevyznám. Podľa Wikipédie má Samsung Aréna tiež 8350 miest a to má aj Sky boxy, Sky lounge a čestnú tribúnu. A zvnútra to tiež nevyzerá najhoršie, je tam aj tá videokocka ale to je asi už štandard aj na Slovensku...


Wizzard, Steel Arena je krasa. Samsung Arena je hardcore. :nuts:


----------



## palsoft

Dnes bolo v TN na Markize, ze sukromny investor sa chysta staviat na konci Petrzalky halu pre 15.000 ludi a dokoncit by ju mali v roku 2010. Vraj s tym isli aj na SZLH ci sa chcu do toho zapojit s MS, ale Siroky ich odmietol  Uz viem, cim to smrdi..


----------



## Wizzard

Tak toto je iná haluz, že by sa aj Petržalka predsa len dočkala svojej haly? To by bolo zaujímavé, keby bola väčšia ako tá, kde sa budú hrať MS


----------



## markuz

palsoft said:


> Dnes bolo v TN na Markize, ze sukromny investor sa chysta staviat na konci Petrzalky halu pre 15.000 ludi a dokoncit by ju mali v roku 2010. Vraj s tym isli aj na SZLH ci sa chcu do toho zapojit s MS, ale Siroky ich odmietol  Uz viem, cim to smrdi..


Jasne ze odmietol, hadam si este stale niekto nemysli, ze to oddialovanie celej vystavby na poslednu chvilu nema svoju logiku. Predsa ked sa nieco nestiha, tak sa pod zamienkou celonarodnej blamaze o to viac pumpuju statne peniaze, ktore sa potom aj ovela lepsie tuneluju.


----------



## Qwert

Ja si myslím, že ten projekt mal byť od začiatku v réžii súkromných investorov. Tak by sa predišlo akémukoľvek tunelovaniu. Ak sa to nestihne, tak to bude mať aj pozitívnu stránku, možno to donúti Širokého konečne odísť z hokeja, čo bude to najlepšie, čo sa môže nášmu hokeju hneď po získaní titulu Majstrov sveta stať.


----------



## Qwert

Do konca roka vyhlásia súťaž na novú halu. Tak to som teda zvedavý na tie výsledky. Už vidím SZĽH a ich stratégiu, nech to má sedadlá a ľad. Asi by bolo naozaj lepšie, keby to staval súkromný investor. Mali by sme o tom spísať petíciu.


----------



## Wizzard

V roku 2011 budú majstrovstvá sveta v Čunove.

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/57126/sport/v-roku-2011-budu-majstrovstva-sveta-v-cunove

The world championship in canoe slalom in 2011 will be in Čunovo. It seems that 2011 will be very interesting year


----------



## didinko

Nevie náhodou niekto z vás, kedy sa začne výstavba tréningovej haly a parkhausu pri Steel Aréne. Nejako o tom nikto nepíše. hno:oke:


----------



## Lubik

neboj sa bude to do roku 2011 a ked nie tak sa da hrat aj v skleniku :cheer: take nikde inde nemaju 

a este je pravda ze sa bude SA rozsirovat ????


----------



## Kvietok

Lubik said:


> neboj sa bude to do roku 2011 a ked nie tak sa da hrat aj v skleniku :cheer: take nikde inde nemaju
> 
> a este je pravda ze sa bude SA rozsirovat ????


^^ Rozsirovat ? Pochybujem.
Nieco sa do nej vrazi na rekonstrukciu club hotelu, vystavbu parkhousu a treningovej haly, ktora vsak este viac rozhadze uz tak celkovo nie zrovna ladne posobiacu Steel Arenu.
O variante ze by sa trenovat malo v cassosporte, som sice oficialne nikde nepocul, no po jeho rekonstrukcii by to mohlo byt vcelku zaujimave, kedze sa v nom pocita aj s ladovou plochou a sedenim pre cca 1500 divakov.


----------



## Lubik

Kvietok said:


> ^^ Rozsirovat ? Pochybujem.
> Nieco sa do nej vrazi na rekonstrukciu club hotelu, vystavbu parkhousu a treningovej haly, ktora vsak este viac rozhadze uz tak celkovo nie zrovna ladne posobiacu Steel Arenu.
> O variante ze by sa trenovat malo v cassosporte, som sice oficialne nikde nepocul, no po jeho rekonstrukcii by to mohlo byt vcelku zaujimave, kedze sa v nom pocita aj s ladovou plochou a sedenim pre cca 1500 divakov.


Ta boli take myslinky ze sa horne sektroy spoje do polobluku nex ma SA vacsiu kapacitu


----------



## Wizzard

*V Petržalke by mala vyrásť športová hala*

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/60821/vystavba/v-petrzalke-by-mala-vyrast-sportova-hala

Investor, ktorý plánuje v Petržalke postaviť viacúčelovú športovú halu, vykupuje na tento účel posledné pozemky neďaleko Janíkovho dvora. Práve tam by totiž mala nová športová hala, využiteľná aj na hokej, stáť.










Hovorca investorov plánovanej výstavby haly v Petržalke Richard Mühl nás informoval, že Slovenský zväz ľadového hokeja o ich projekte vie. Zaslali ho aj vláde a niektorým ministrom, ale aj vedeniu hlavnému mestu.

V súčasnosti investor vykupuje pozemky od súkromnej spoločnosti Popper. Do konca roka by chceli podať žiadosť o vydanie územného rozhodnutia, ktoré predchádza stavebnému povoleniu.

O tomto úmysle rokoval nedávno investor, ktorým je spoločnosť Wellfree, aj s predstaviteľmi petržalskej samosprávy, ktorá projekt podporuje. Podľa hovorcu miestneho úradu Ľubomíra Andrassyho je lokalita pre viacúčelovú halu zaujímavá aj pre to, že je mimo centra mesta. Vyhovuje aj dostupnosť a podmienky na parkovanie, ktoré sú v centre mesta pri návštevnosti niekoľkých tisícok ľudí problematické. Investor má podľa neho konkrétnu architektonickú predstavu o hale a rokuje so spoločnosťou Popper, na ktorej pozemkoch by mala stáť.

Podľa Ľ. Andrassyho je najmä na hokejovom zväze, ako sa rozhodne. „Nielen podľa nášho názoru, ale aj názoru vedenia mesta, dve viacúčelové haly sa v našom meste neuživia,“ uviedol hovorca. Dodal, že investor by mal začať rokovať s hokejovým zväzom i s magistrátom.

Podľa informácií z magistrátu mesto víta každý projekt a aktivitu investorov, ktoré rozšíria možnosti športovania v Bratislave. Mesto si svoju povinnosť poskytnutím pozemkov na vybudovanie haly na majstrovstvá sveta v ľadovom hokeji v roku 2011 splnilo. Ďalšie kroky musia teraz už urobiť ostatné zainteresované strany.

Viacúčelová športová hala v Petržalke by mala byť na ploche viac ako deväť hektárov a uspokojiť by mala spolu 15-tisíc divákov. Kapacita haly je zhodná s poprednými európskymi halami, ako Hartwall arena v Helsinkách, Stockholm Globe arena alebo s Palau Sant Jordi v Barcelone. Pre motorizovaných návštevníkov má byť k dispozícii viac ako 3000 parkovacích miest, uvažuje sa aj o výstavbe garážových domov. Ráta sa s reštauráciou pre 400 hostí, VIP lóžami a 70 miestami pre telesne postihnutých ľudí.

Súčasťou arény je aj tréningová hala so 400 miestami na sedenie, denným barom a bowlingom. Zastavaná plocha arény je 13 270 štvorcových metrov. Odhadované náklady sú 5 miliárd korún.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

Wizzard said:


> Odhadované náklady sú 5 miliárd korún.


nejake male naklady...a otazka kolko je kapacita ?


----------



## Wizzard

Kapacita 15-tisíc divákov, čo je tuším viac ako mala mať aréna pri nábreží medzi mostami.


----------



## zuzana

Marek.kvackaj said:


> nejake male naklady...a otazka kolko je kapacita ?


spolu 15000 divakov a naklady su 5x vyssie ako naklady na riverpark


----------



## palsoft

http://www.hokej.sk/clanok51610.htm

Prípravy na výstavbu multifunkčnej arény na bratislavskom Tehelnom poli, v ktorej by sa mali hrať hokejové majstrovstvá sveta v roku 2011, sú v plnom prúde. 

Do konca tohto a začiatkom budúceho roka sa budú riešiť predovšetkým projektové záležitosti. V roku 2008 sa plánujú prípravy pozemku na následnú výstavbu, od marca či apríla začnú búracie práce terajších objektov. _"Ak pôjde celý proces tak, ako by mal ísť, a nevyskytne sa veľký problém, v *januári alebo februári 2009 môžeme začať stavať*. Ak sa to podarí, do konca roka 2010 budeme bez problémov hotoví," _povedal výkonný riaditeľ spoločnosti Marketing SZĽH Martin Ryba. 

Zatiaľ nie je známe, ako bude nová aréna vyzerať. Hokejoví funkcionári by však chceli, aby mala *kapacitu 12 500 miest* a aby v jej okolí bolo *2000 parkovacích miest*. Na projekte parkovania budú spolupracovať s futbalistami, ktorí na vedľajšom pozemku stavajú národný štadión. 

_"*Vizuály* arény budú známe *vo februári*, *definitívna prezentácia* - ako bude hala vyzerať - by mala byť niekedy *v šiestom mesiaci* budúceho roka. Z hľadiska vizuálu a funkcionality sme sa inšpirovali halami, ktoré sa nám páčia. Z architektonického hľadiska nie je možné zobrať niekde niečo a presunúť inde, lebo to sa nedá. Aj preto 70% haly bude nanovo nakreslených a nejaké funkcionality, ktoré už existujú inde, budú prebrané. Bude to však úplne nový projekt, ktorý nikde inde nestojí," _dodal Martin Ryba. 

Na mieste novej haly prebehli minulý týždeň geodetické vrty, aby sa spoznalo zloženie pôdy.


----------



## Nido

Marek.kvackaj said:


> nejake male naklady...a otazka kolko je kapacita ?


stavebne prace na taku Sazka Arenu boli odhadovane na 2.7 miliardy Kc.

Napriek tomu sa chysta stale projket pre halu na tehelnom poli, prve vizualizacie haly by mali byt vo februari buduceho roku, zaciatkom roka 2009 by chceli zacat stavat, hokejovy zvaz chce mat kapacitu aspon 12 500 miest a 2000 miest pre parkovanie:
http://hokej.sme.sk/clanok.asp?cl=3624107


----------



## Qwert

To by ma fakt zaujímalo, načo budú v Bratislave dve haly a k tomu ešte aj starý štadión Ondreja Nepelu.


----------



## carbonkid

Qwert said:


> To by ma fakt zaujímalo, načo budú v Bratislave dve haly a k tomu ešte aj starý štadión Ondreja Nepelu.


...no predsa na koncerty Qwert  aby nabuduce chemicki bratia nemuseli zacinat s hranim uz o 20.00 (predskokan o 18.00)  [aby stihli skoncit do 22.00 kvoli (ne)ruseniu nocneho pokoja ]

...ked uz som zacal o koncertoch...bratislava ma zufalo malo miest vhodnych na koncerty...hra sa v sportovych a tenisovych halach, na vystavisku, v roznych domoch kultury a koncertujuce skupiny si asi myslia svoje...takze kazdy novy priestor sa hodi...

...posledna vec...city auditorium (byvaly sklad na nabrezi) ma nahradit pko...ibaze kapacita auditoria ma byt okolo 1000 ludi, kdezto kapacita pko je o vela tisic ludi vacsia. tak aka nahrada? kde v ba budu koncerty pre max 5000 ludi ked nie v pko?


----------



## Qwert

carbonkid said:


> ...no predsa na koncerty Qwert  aby nabuduce chemicki bratia nemuseli zacinat s hranim uz o 20.00 (predskokan o 18.00)  [aby stihli skoncit do 22.00 kvoli (ne)ruseniu nocneho pokoja ]
> 
> ...ked uz som zacal o koncertoch...bratislava ma zufalo malo miest vhodnych na koncerty...hra sa v sportovych a tenisovych halach, na vystavisku, v roznych domoch kultury a koncertujuce skupiny si asi myslia svoje...takze kazdy novy priestor sa hodi...
> 
> ...posledna vec...city auditorium (byvaly sklad na nabrezi) ma nahradit pko...ibaze kapacita auditoria ma byt okolo 1000 ludi, kdezto kapacita pko je o vela tisic ludi vacsia. tak aka nahrada? kde v ba budu koncerty pre max 5000 ludi ked nie v pko?


Ale na tie koncerty bude stačiť aj jedna hala. Dve sú podľa mňa až príliš.


----------



## carbonkid

Qwert said:


> Ale na tie koncerty bude stačiť aj jedna hala. Dve sú podľa mňa až príliš.


...nechaj to na trh  napr pred par rokmi isty pan tvrdil, ze slovensko je prilis male pre 3 mobilnych operatorov...a vida


----------



## Qwert

carbonkid said:


> ...nechaj to na trh  napr pred par rokmi isty pan tvrdil, ze slovensko je prilis male pre 3 mobilnych operatorov...a vida


Len sa obávam, že ten trh je trochu zdeformovaný pánom Širokým a spol. Problém je, že jedna hala má byť z našich peňazí. Ak by boli súkromné, nech ich postavia aj desať. Len aby sme nakoniec nemuseli dotovať z našich daní nejakú stratovú halu.


----------



## Kvietok

*pokracovanie prispevku z threadu*

kosice projects...

Bohuzial vsedna realita miest mimo hlavneho, kedze sa tam stavia vsetko s privlastkom Narodne. Narodne divadlo, Narodny stadion, Narodne verejne zachody. . .
Ba je bezpochyb ekonomickym a politickym centrom krajiny, no naozaj neviem preco by mala mat vyhradne pravo byt centrom Narodnej kultury.
Nehovorme o ekonomickej stranke vystavby, pretoze ani pri vystavbe steel areny vtedajsa vlada neumoznila financovat stavbu ani len z dani z nadvyroby US Steel. 
Gro, teda platil US steel z vlastneho.
Ale nejde o kosice, ci vychodne slovensko.
Predpokladam, ze velka vacsina slovakov vnima tieto narodne stavby, ako veci, ktore su mu rovnako vzdialene ako zaujmy politikov a vyvolenich papalasov z hlavneho mesta.
Chapem ze argumentom moze byt aj nasledne vyuzivaie stadionov na ine podujatia.
Opat sa vsak vratim do kosic. Preco nepostavit Narodny futbalovy stadion tam? Je fakt, ze Tehelne pole, je v zlom stave, no kosice nemaju ani to. Navyse si myslim, ze pri budovani stadiona by kapacitne mohlo ist o porovnatelnu stavbu.
Ok, ale kaslat na kosice, co tak bystrica? Tu by mali vsetci slovaci rovnako blizko.
Tymto clankom som chcel povedat, ze privlastok Narodny, by mal znamenat nieco hbsie pre kazdeho slovaka. V skutocnosti je to pre vacsinu slovakov inak.


----------



## ..horsao5..

^^ Kolega trafil si klinec po hlavičke.....úplne súhlasím hlavne stým posledným odsekom.

Pojem niečoho národného na slovensku, by mal byť synonymom centralizovania niečoho na jednom mieste silou mocou, a teraz nehovorím len o Bratislave, ale pocitu že idem na miesto kde môžem mať pocit že som medzi svojimi a to môže byť kdekoľvek na slovensku. (samozrejme chápem že sa to potrebuje uživiť aj mimo futbalu)

Ak by som sa mal vyjadriť kde by som si to vedel predstaviť tak by som to prial Košiciam, predsa je to len druhe najväčšie mesto v SK a potom tomu strednému slovensku, Banskej Bystrici, alebo maybe aj Zvolenu.


----------



## Chunkylover

Je pochopitelne, ze taketo stavby sa stavaju v Bratislave, vsak je to hlavne mesto.
"Narodne" vidim v tychto pripadoch ako synonymum k slovu najvacsie a potom to dava zmysel, pretoze len najvacsie mesto vytvara priestor pre najlepsie vyuzitie takychto stavieb.
Ak vsak uvazujem o slove narodny v pravom zmysle, potom by si take nieco zasluzili aj ine vyznamne mesta.
V podstate mne je jedno ci ma stavba privlastok "narodny", ale uznavam, ze aj ine mesta si zasluzia divadla, stadiony... na urovni nech sa volaju ako chcu, tebars aj narodny.


----------



## R1S0

pred nedavnom sa vsetci dusovali,ze na NARODNOM stadione hrat slovan urcite nebude...a dnes cernak vysmiaty jak leco v sporte hovoril,zesa tesi ako v roku 200x bude mat slovan novy stanok.... :bash:

btw narodny.......ked sa nieco nepostavi,tak su prieskumy na nic......vsetci hovorili,ze v steelke bude boom len prvy rok,potom ludia opozeraju arenu a bude chodit 2000 ludi.....treti rok je tu a navstevy su na slovenske pomery neskutocne.....cize napisat,ze NARODNY stadion sa uzivi len v ba,je somarina......


----------



## wonderdax

kazdopadne ak si jednu halu postavi sukromny investor, nechal by som na nom co dalej, je to predsa jemna samovrazda pre nich, nie pre nas nie?


----------



## Mirec

Nech si ju kludne postavi, predpokladam, ze ma plan jej vyuzitia, inak by sa do toho nepustal a nevyhadzoval tazke miliardy do luftu. A kedze vsetci pozname sposoby, minulost a zamery pana Sirokeho (urvat si co najviac), tak mozno sa hala na Tehelnom poli nestihne postavit a MS budu v sukromnej. Takze len dufam, ze zacnu stavat co najskor, aby sme mali pripravenu alternativu v pripade zlyhania zvazu (myslim, ze by to nikoho neprekvapilo).


----------



## Qwert

Mirec said:


> Nech si ju kludne postavi, predpokladam, ze ma plan jej vyuzitia, inak by sa do toho nepustal a nevyhadzoval tazke miliardy do luftu. A kedze vsetci pozname sposoby, minulost a zamery pana Sirokeho (urvat si co najviac), tak mozno sa hala na Tehelnom poli nestihne postavit a MS budu v sukromnej. Takze len dufam, ze zacnu stavat co najskor, aby sme mali pripravenu alternativu v pripade zlyhania zvazu (myslim, ze by to nikoho neprekvapilo).


Ja by som bol najradšej, keby sa stavala len tá súkromná. Na Tehelnom poli by tá zväzácka spôsobila akurát tak dopravný kolaps, nehovoriac o tom, že pán Široký sa na tom neskutočne nabalí na náš účet. Ja byť ministrom vnútra, tak celý hokejový aj futbalový zväz vyhodím a najlepšie aj uväzním. Keby som zase bol ministrom financií, tak by som tú Širokého arénu zatrhol a dohodol sa so súkromným investorom.


----------



## Nido

*Nove mesto navrhuje ine umiestnenie haly pre MS*

"Podľa starostu, ak by investor výstavby haly bol ochotný postaviť novú ZŠ na cyklistickom štadióne a škola by nebola pre okolie problémom, v tom prípade by bolo výhodnejšie, ak by hala stála na rohu Bajkalskej a Trnavskej ulice. Na rohu týchto ulíc je ZŠ Kalinčiakova."

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/60863/vystavba/nove-mesto-chce-zmenit-miesto-pre-novu-halu


----------



## carbonkid

Nido said:


> "Podľa starostu, ak by investor výstavby haly bol ochotný postaviť novú ZŠ na cyklistickom štadióne a škola by nebola pre okolie problémom, v tom prípade by bolo výhodnejšie, ak by hala stála na rohu Bajkalskej a Trnavskej ulice. Na rohu týchto ulíc je ZŠ Kalinčiakova."


...tak na tomto mieste by ta hala vynikla a vyzerala by tu 1000x lepsie ako skryta medzi zastavbou na mieste cyklistickeho ovalu (ten je na obrazku uplne nalavo a nie je ho v podstate vidno ani z bajkalskej ani z trnavskej)


----------



## palsoft

^^ Tiež si myslím, že je to vhodnejšia pozícia, ale takéto špekulácie len stále preťahujú výstavbu a nakoniec sa môže stať, že štát bude nútený spolupracovať s investorom v Petržalke. 

Vymenili pozemky spod cyklistického štadióna za pozemky v lokalite Machnáč a ešte stále nie je isté, že to bude stáť v tejto lokalite? hno:


----------



## Wizzard

*Búranie pre novú halu sa začne v apríli*

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/60873/vystavba/buranie-pre-novu-halu-sa-zacne-v-aprili

_Nová hokejová hala, ktorá má stáť na pozemkoch bývalého cyklistického štadióna na Tehelnom poli a kde sa budú konať MS v ľadovom hokeji v roku 2011, ešte nemá hotový finálny projekt. V súčasnosti vzniká technická štúdia.

Mesto po zámene pozemkov so spoločnosťou Strabag Development SK uvoľnilo plochu na prenájom Slovenskému zväzu ľadového hokeja, ktorý bude zastupovať jej dcérska spoločnosť Arena 2011. Táto spoločnosť má na starosti výstavbu a prevádzkovanie haly. Podľa predsedu predstavenstva akciovej spoločnosti Arena 2011 Martina Rybu dopravná štúdia dotknutého územia je už hotová, zostáva dopracovanie jej detailov najmä v spolupráci s magistrátom.

V súčasnosti bude podľa neho podaná žiadosť na posúdenie zámeru z hľadiska vplyvov na životné prostredie a vo februári budúceho roku chce spoločnosť odovzdať dokumenty k územnému rozhodnutiu. V júni 2008 je ďalej naplánované podanie žiadosti o stavebné povolenie. Kompletná projektová dokumentácia by mala byť hotová v júni. Momentálne sa dokončujú búracie projekty s tým, že samotné búranie objektov by sa malo začať v apríli.

Podľa M. Rybu sa na zámere podieľa fínska spoločnosť Jokerit, ktorá prevádzkuje vo svete niekoľko hál. Táto spoločnosť má na starosti nastavenie fungovania haly z hľadiska jej kapacity a možností biznisu. Dôležitým poradcom je v tomto smere najmä projektová a obchodná spoločnosť Evata, ktorá sa môže pýšiť tvorbou hál a arén v Hamburgu, Magnitogorsku, Malmö, Šanghaji, alebo aj krytou lyžiarskou arénou v Pekingu. M. Ryba dodal, že predpokladané náklady na multifunkčnú arénu by nemali prekročiť sumu 3,5 miliardy korún.

O pozemkoch vhodných na výstavbu haly na hokejové majstrovstvá v roku 2011 rozhodli poslanci 4. októbra 2007. Najprv sa uvažovalo o pozemkoch medzi Prístavným mostom a Mostom Apollo na petržalskej strane, ukázalo sa však, že časť pozemkov patrí Slovenskej technickej univerzite, ktorá sa rozhodla, že ich predá za komerčnú cenu. Druhou alternatívou bola lokalita blízko letiska patriaca súkromnému investorovi, ale vysvitlo, že mesto by muselo budovať novú dopravnú infraštruktúru za stovky miliónov korún, na čo nemá prostriedky.

Preto sa priklonilo k alternatíve cyklistického štadióna, ktorý chcelo získať už dávnejšie od Slovenského zväzu cyklistiky. Zväz predal areál spoločnosti Strabag Development SK, ktorá tu chcela pôvodne stavať bytové domy, s čím mesto nemohlo súhlasiť, pretože toto územie je historicky venované športu v súlade s územným plánom. Je predpoklad, že sa vybudujú aj veľké parkovacie garáže, ktoré po dokončení budú slúžiť nielen pre potreby novej arény, ale aj ďalších priľahlých areálov, či už ide o novovybudovaný Národný futbalový štadión, Národné tenisové centrum alebo existujúci štadión Ondreja Nepelu._


----------



## palsoft

*Funkcionári pracujú na dvoch alternatívach haly pre MS 2011*

Multifunkčná športová hala, v ktorej by sa mali hrať zápasy majstrovstiev sveta v roku 2011, bude stáť v lokalite Tehelné pole, možno však nie na mieste súčasného cyklistického štadióna, ale na pozemkoch, kde stojí *Základná škola Kalinčiakova na rohu ulíc Bajkalskej a Trnavskej cesty*. Podmienkou výstavby je, že sa na mieste cyklistického štadióna vybuduje nový objekt pre základnú školu s nevyhnutnými športoviskami. Pozemok pod štadiónom patrí v súčasnosti hlavnému mestu, pozemok pod základnou školou je tiež vo vlastníctve mesta, ale v správe mestskej časti Nové Mesto. 

_"Už sme viackrát rokovali o zmene miesta. Ja by som to nepovažoval až za tak novú alternatívu, skôr za vylepšenie stavu, ktorý bol schválený,"_ povedal pre Rádio Viva výkonný riaditeľ spoločnosti Marketing SZĽH Martin Ryba. 

Predstavitelia hokejového zväzu so zástupcami samosprávy Nového Mesta o prípadnej zmene miesta pre halu viackrát rokovali. Zmena prišla aj po nesúhlase občanov z okolia ulíc Odbojárov a Kalinčiakova, ktorí nesúhlasili s výstavbou haly na mieste Cyklistického štadióna V. Ružičku, teda v bezprostrednej blízkosti obytných domov. *Výstavba multifunkčnej haly v lokalite dnešnej základnej školy je výhodnejšia z hľadiska dopravnej obslužnosti, aj z urbanistického hľadiska*. 

_"Presunutím výstavby by sme vyriešili niekoľko problémov. Pozemok pod školou je určite lepší aj pre dopravné napojenie, navyše sa vyhovie požiadavkám obyvateľov výstavbou haly dotknutej zóny. Na rohu ulíc Bajkalskej a Trnavskej cesty nerušíme žiadnych obyvateľov, navyše škola sa presťahuje do pokojného územia mimo rušnú križovatku, čo je tiež výhodou," _vysvetlil pre Rádio Viva Martin Ryba, podľa ktorého hokejoví funkcionári pracujú na oboch alternatívach možného umiestnenia novej haly. 

Definitívne *rozhodnutie musí dať bratislavský magistrát*, mestskí poslanci mali o probléme haly pre MS 2011 rokovať *vo štvrtok*, napokon materiál zo zastupiteľstva stiahli. Hokejový zväz i investor výstavby budú hľadať prostriedky na výstavbu novej školy, ktorá by sa mala financovať z viacerých zdrojov. _"My sme už dlhšie pracovali aj na alternatíve Kalinčiakova, rokovali sme s mestom i mestskou časťou. S oboma alternatívami miesta pre halu sme na tom úplne rovnako, prípadná zmena by nemala vplyv na termín výstavby. Oba pozemky sú blízko pri sebe, z hľadiska inžinierskych sietí by nebol problém,"_ dodal pre Rádio Viva Martin Ryba.

Zdroj: SITA


----------



## wonderdax

Kazdopadne, ak sa postavi variant Kalinciakova, bude drahsi. Predsa len zburat stadion, skolu, potom postavit novy stadion a novu skolu plus sportoviska, bude zaber.Videl by som to vsak ako genialny tah, hala bude vidiet bude atraktivna, skola dostane nove priestory, mozno sa tlapne po vacku aj vlada a prispeje na ihriska aby sa tym potom mohla v telke hrdit. A preferencie stupaju  to si fico nenecha ujst.

Nuz tusim sa nazral vlk aj ovca ostala cela :applause:


----------



## Sukino

**** him.


----------



## matiasmx

No pockat este trosku naspet k fandeniu  a kolko tu mame fanusikou Slovanu :lol: co tak spravit najblisie stretko na pondelkovom zapase Slovanu? palsoft podme podpor ma :lol: 

for topick: super tak sa mozme tesit na zaciatok vystavby :banana::banana:


----------



## palsoft

matiasmx said:


> a kolko tu mame fanusikou Slovanu :lol: co tak spravit najblisie stretko na pondelkovom zapase Slovanu? palsoft podme podpor ma :lol:


no ak sa mi podari niekde rezervnut listky, tak urcite idem.. minule sa po nich zaprasilo behom par hodin  Kto by sa teda este pridal?


----------



## Amrafel

^^ ja, ak mi niekto zaplatí :lol:


----------



## Phill

aj ja by som išiel :lol: a pekne do Sky Boxov :lol:


----------



## palsoft

No ako tak pozerám na voľné miesta, tak sú tam ledva 4 vedľa seba a to tiež v úplne najvrchnejších radoch hno:


----------



## Nido

palsoft said:


> No ako tak pozerám na voľné miesta, tak sú tam ledva 4 vedľa seba a to tiež v úplne najvrchnejších radoch hno:


kdo zavaha, nezere, predpokladalo sa ze sa to za par hodin v podstate minie, zacalo sa to predavat okolo stvrtej, vsetky listky len cez net, na prvy zapas ostali dve miesta teraz, na druhy necelych 20..


----------



## Joey_T

Ja tam budem tiež 

*For Kvietok:* Pridávam nejaké fotky z dneška, aby si si vedel predstaviť ten šikmý strop. Na prvej fotke je záber na spodnú stranu tribúny, na druhom je aj strop. Fotky sú z chodby pod tribúnou na dlhej strane (sektory A), táto a protiľahlá chodba ešte nemajú zakryté "steny". Na tretej fotke je záber na chodbu pod tribúnou za bránkou (za hlavnou vstupnou halou). Takto zakrytá je celá táto časť a protiľahlá, ktorú zaberá reštaurácia. Ospravedlňujem sa za kvalitu, ale nejak som si nevšimol nastavenie fotoaparátu, keď som fotil.


----------



## wuane

^^Tam je este roboty jak na kostole,ale menej ak v BA...:lol:


----------



## palsoft

Nido said:


> kdo zavaha, nezere, predpokladalo sa ze sa to za par hodin v podstate minie, zacalo sa to predavat okolo stvrtej, vsetky listky len cez net, na prvy zapas ostali dve miesta teraz, na druhy necelych 20..


no čo už.. dáva to aj STV  aj keď tej atmosfére tam sa to nevyrovná


----------



## e2ek1el

Joey_T said:


> Ja tam budem tiež
> 
> *For Kvietok:* Pridávam nejaké fotky z dneška, aby si si vedel predstaviť ten šikmý strop. Na prvej fotke je záber na spodnú stranu tribúny, na druhom je aj strop. Fotky sú z chodby pod tribúnou na dlhej strane (sektory A), táto a protiľahlá chodba ešte nemajú zakryté "steny". Na tretej fotke je záber na chodbu pod tribúnou za bránkou (za hlavnou vstupnou halou). Takto zakrytá je celá táto časť a protiľahlá, ktorú zaberá reštaurácia. Ospravedlňujem sa za kvalitu, ale nejak som si nevšimol nastavenie fotoaparátu, keď som fotil.


mne sa to celkom páči aj nezakryté, vyzerá to trochu ako hi-tech od Rogersa 

inak gratulujem k postupu


----------



## DEPO

*OK*

tak 5:4 :cheers: uvidíme ako to bude na Slovane?!? KOŠICE DO TOHO !!!


----------



## wuane

Kosice-Skalica,posledna tretina,najlepsi hokej v SK extralige co som kedy videl.Kosice klobuk dole,neuveritelne korculovanie a obetavost,skalica obrovske prekvapenie a aj ked nepostupili,v mojich ociach hrdinovia.
Myslim ze tretia tretina sa dala bez akehokolvek prehanania porovnat so zapasmi NHL.


----------



## R1S0

akoze ja som si myslel,ze tam uz nic zakryvat nebudu.....nieje to vobec zle......


----------



## futuros

Priatelia, toto sa nedá neposlať. :cheers:

http://hokej.sme.sk/c/3804999/Nova-sluzba-SMEsk-Vas-tim-je-vzdy-lepsi.html


----------



## Phill

*"mienkotvorný denník SME"*



futuros said:


> Priatelia, toto sa nedá neposlať. :cheers:
> 
> http://hokej.sme.sk/c/3804999/Nova-sluzba-SMEsk-Vas-tim-je-vzdy-lepsi.html


^^^^
Tak to ti verim *buducnostos*, to sa fakt nedalo neposlat. :nuts:

Najviac sa mi lubi, ked kliknem na som zo zapadneho Slovenska - Slovan si hravo poradil s KE a na opacnej strane Slovan so stastim zdolal KE. 
:lol: :lol:
... esteze citam (polo)Pravdu :cheers:

p.s.: SLOVAN DO TOHO


----------



## futuros

^^^^^^

No ja si myslím, že SME sú celkom skvelé noviny a pre občanov slovenska ku podivu toho hodne spravili. Nečítam ho nejako špeciálne, je to len moja domovská stránka. :lol: 

Viac čítam asi Týždeň, pretože som tkzv. vulgárny materialista (akoby povedal Cimrman). Každopádne ja som zástanca toho, aby boli média rôzne, hoc sú za nimi aj veľký investori. Mne to nevadí. Je na každom čo číta, či napr. preferuje Nový čas, Pravdu, SME, .... Nechcem, aby existovali jedny správne noviny, kde by bola absolútna pravda. Podľa je fajn, že si každý na niečom fičí. :cheers:


A to, s čím prišli SME, že si môžete vybrať akú chcete mať správu (či ste napr. slovanista, alebo fandíte KE) je podľa mňa úplne skvelá aplikácia technológie Sémantického Webu (skutočne nová generácia internetu na ktorom si hodne fičia na Fakulte informatiky a informačných technológií). Predstavte si, že nejakú správu, napr. politickú si prečítate, raz ako socialista, a raz ako vulgárny materialista.  
Možno by sa s toho poučili oba tábory.


----------



## carbonkid

...je to len dalsia prvoaprilova sprava boys


----------



## R1S0

carbonkid said:


> ...je to len dalsia prvoaprilova sprava boys


vazne? :lol::lol:


----------



## carbonkid

R1S0 said:


> vazne? :lol::lol:


...z clanku:



> Napríklad v správe pre voliča SNS sa bude namiesto spojenia kosovský prezident používať označenie vodca moslimských separatistov a pri správach z Maďarska bude publikovaná ilustračná fotografia poníkov s krivými šabľami, na ktorých dorazili predkovia dnešných Maďarov do Podunajskej nížiny.
> Podľa odhadov Asociácie pre zdravé médiá umiera ročne takmer tisíc ľudí na infarkt spôsobený článkami z médií. "Ľudí rozčuľujú názory, s ktorými nesúhlasia. Od nového programu MyWorld si sľubujeme, že ľudia sa takým textom vyhnú," povedal na tlačovej konferencii Jan Novák z APZM.


----------



## wonderdax

*Navrh haly v Petrzalke pri cisticke (sukromny investor)*


----------



## palsoft

^^ kua, tam to treba dať a nie čakať, či stihneme postaviť arénu na Kalinčiakovej..


----------



## Phill

^^^Tam sa má zmestiť tuším okolo 15 000 divákov nie? Táto vypadá celkom dobre.

A Slovan bude po postavení týchto štadiónov hrať stále na tom terajšom?


----------



## Joey_T

Už dávno sa z vedenia klubu vyjadrili, že sa sťahovať nechcú. Takých 30 miliónov korún ročne za prenájom haly by aj veľkoklub so 100-miliónovým rozpočtom dosť zaťažil a to si nemôžu dovoliť. Vidím to na nejakú rekonštrukciu stareny, hlavne strechy (odstránenie tých otrasných stĺpov), možno výmenu sedačiek a podobne. Ale reálne si viem predstaviť, že niektoré atraktívne zápasy sa odohrajú v niektorej z nových hál. Možno aj vznikne nový klub.


----------



## palsoft

^^ ohľadne rekonštrukcie Samsung arény sú aj nejaké vizualizácie v mojom prvom poste tohto threadu:


----------



## Nido

*Hokejova hala bude na Kalinciakovej miesto skoly*

"Zadávateľom výstavby je štát, ktorý sa na minimálne pätnásť rokov zaviaže súkromnému investorovi, že bude splácať náklady na výstavbu. Záleží len na koncesionárovi, ako bude šikovný a ako dokáže využiť halu," uviedol minister školstva Ján Mikolaj a pokračoval: "Mesto poskytne pozemok na prenájom, ale stále zostane jeho vlastníkom. Podľa požiadaviek Medzinárodnej hokejovej federácie musí mať hala kapacitu 12-tisíc divákov. Sú tam viaceré podmienky. Z projektu vyberieme verejnou súťažou najvýhodnejšiu ponuku na výstavbu haly."

http://hokej.sme.sk/c/3807382/Hokejova-hala-na-majstrovstva-bude-na-Kalinciakovej.html


----------



## carbonkid

Hokejovú šou zaplatí štát a mesto



> Termíny výstavby haly
> 
> apríl 2008 – schválenie PPP projektu vládou a zastupiteľstvami mesta a župy do 2 týždňov
> 
> august 2008 – štúdia uskutočniteľnosti, ktorú musí schváliť vláda
> 
> vláda musí schváliť aj projekt na halu a kritériá výberu koncesionára
> 
> výber koncesionára má trvať pol roka
> 
> december 2008 – územné rozhodnutie pre školu
> 
> máj 2009 stavebné povolenie pre školu
> 
> september 2009 otvorenie novej školy
> 
> začiatok výstavby štadióna jar – leto 2009
> 
> máj 2011 – majstrovstvá sveta v ľadovom hokeji
> 
> 25 – 30 rokov prevádzka haly vybraným koncesionárom majiteľom hokejovej haly sa stáva štát


----------



## Wizzard

to som teda fakt zvedavý ako chcú za 4 mesiace postaviť novú školu, a to ešte tam nie je napísané, kedy sa bude búrať cyklodróm. a začiatok výstavby štadióna za rok si tiež neviem predstaviť


----------



## e2ek1el

Wizzard said:


> to som teda fakt zvedavý ako chcú za 4 mesiace postaviť novú školu, a to ešte tam nie je napísané, kedy sa bude búrať cyklodróm. a začiatok výstavby štadióna za rok si tiež neviem predstaviť


4 mesiace... pchééé, postavia stan ako na letisku a bude :lol:


----------



## Trak-Tor

Wizzard said:


> to som teda fakt zvedavý ako chcú za 4 mesiace postaviť novú školu, a to ešte tam nie je napísané, kedy sa bude búrať cyklodróm. a začiatok výstavby štadióna za rok si tiež neviem predstaviť


Na maj 2009 je pisane stavebne povolenie. Nikde nie je napisane, ze skola uz nebude do polovice rozostavana. Vo "verejnom" zaujme ide vsetko. :cheers:
A cyklodrom uz mozu zacat burat, podla mna, aj tak uz nefunguje....
A ujo Siroky vcera do telky povedal, ze jediny problem vidi vo vybere stavitela. Takze v lete povedia, ze sa s nasou mudrou vladou dohodli, vo "verejnom" zaujme, ze to zadaju priamo, a je to vybavene.
:cheers:


----------



## Qwert

Trak-Tor said:


> Na maj 2009 je pisane stavebne povolenie. Nikde nie je napisane, ze skola uz nebude do polovice rozostavana. Vo "verejnom" zaujme ide vsetko. :cheers:
> A cyklodrom uz mozu zacat burat, podla mna, aj tak uz nefunguje....
> A ujo Siroky vcera do telky povedal, ze jediny problem vidi vo vybere stavitela. Takze v lete povedia, ze sa s nasou mudrou vladou dohodli, vo "verejnom" zaujme, ze to zadaju priamo, a je to vybavene.
> :cheers:


Dúfam, že priamo Širokému.:lol:


----------



## peterthegreat

*Schválili príspevok na výstavbu novej školy*

z bratislavskych novin:

Poslanci bratislavského mestského zastupiteľstva vo štvrtok 3. apríla odsúhlasili finančný príspevok 50 miliónov korún na výstavbu novej združenej školy - športovej akadémie, ktorá bude vychovávať mladých ľudí až po maturitu. 

Škola združujúca základnú školu a gymnázium má byť postavená na mieste súčasného cyklistického štadióna na Ulici odbojárov v mestskej časti Bratislava - Nové Mesto. Má byť náhradou za Základnú školu Kalinčiakova, na mieste ktorej vyrastie multifunkčná aréna pre potreby majstrovstiev sveta v ľadovom hokeji v roku 2011.

Na výstavbe školy sa má ďalej podieľať Bratislavský samosprávny kraj, ktorý by mal prispieť rovnakou sumou ako magistrát. Na tomto postupe sa deň predtým dohodli zástupcovia ministerstva školstva, bratislavského magistrátu, Bratislavského samosprávneho kraja, mestskej časti Bratislava - Nové Mesto a Slovenského zväzu ľadového hokeja.

Ako pripomenul bratislavský primátor Andrej Ďurkovský, celý projekt je podporený zo strany mesta tým, že bol vyčlenený pozemok v celkovej hodnote vyše 240 miliónov korún. Tento pozemok zostane vo vlastníctve mesta, bude len symbolicky prenajatý investorovi, ktorý vzíde z rokovaní vlády v rámci prípravy PPP projektu, čo je forma, ktorou pravdepodobne bude financovaná výstavba arény.

Primátor pripomenul, že mesto sa pôvodne usilovalo štadión umiestniť v inej lokalite, ale iné subjekty mu to neumožnili. Preto sa zvolilo riešenie v areáli ZŠ Kalinčiakova, čo je pre mesto komplikácia pretože je nutné premiestniť existujúcu školu. „Na druhej strane podľa urbanistov a odborníkov na dopravu je to lepšie riešenie z hľadiska zaťaženia okolitých pozemkov, na ktorých sú domy,“ konštatoval A. Ďurkovský. 

Podľa jeho slov bude treba zmeniť územný plán a všetko pripraviť tak, aby sa celý proces od územného rozhodnutia až po stavebné povolenie uskutočnil v zmysle platnej legislatívy.

Uznesenie z minulého zasadnutia mestského zastupiteľstva, z ktorého vyplýva, že najprv musí byť postavená nová škola a až potom bude môcť byť zbúraná stará, zatiaľ ostalo v platnosti.

Poslanci vo štvrtok 3. apríla rozhodli, že na najbližšie zasadnutie mestského zastupiteľstva bude predložený kompletný harmonogram celého postupu súvisiaceho s výstavbou školy a novej haly. Na základe tohto harmonogramu poslanci rozhodnú, či upustia od pôvodnej požiadavky (že najprv musí byť vybudovaná nová škola a až potom sa môže zbúrať nová) alebo zvolia iné riešenie.


----------



## peterthegreat

*kde budes stat stadion?*


----------



## eMareq

Ako tak pozerám, tak zatiaľ to vyzerá byť na pekný hokej okolo arény v BA. Pozemky sa menili niekoľkokrát, bez nejakého hlbšieho uvažovania či sú vôbec vhodné na umiestnenie haly. Potom tu je problém čo so školou, ktorá sa má postaviť skôr ako sa zbúra stará. Tu vidím problém v tom, že všetci (primátor BA, SZĽH) od toho dávajú ruky preč (mal by to postaviť ten čo bude stavať halu). Ďalší zádrheľ vidím v sebaistých vyjadreniach Širokého ako už je investor a bude to stáť 3 až 3,5 mld. Sk (krátko po schválení BA ako centra šampionátu, povedal: "S financovaním problém isto nebude. Zväz bude hľadať investorov, už teraz má niekoľko ponúk od súkromných spoločností."). Investor zatiaľ nie je (asi zatiaľ nikoho nenadchlo postaviť halu a potom v nej podnikať) a zatiaľ to vyzerá tak, že to zaplatí štát. Tak vraví Minister Mikolaj.


----------



## Trak-Tor

No len co si pamatam vyroky uz neviem koho...
Miesto pri letisku nebolo vyhovujuce, lebo by bolo treba postavit dopravnu infrastrukturu za niekolko sto milionov...
Vcera na TA3 som pocul - Povodne odhady na vystavbu novej skoly sa pohybovali okolo 280 milionov....
Potom to skresal niekto - Vystavba skoly by mala stat 100 milionov (bude sa setrit, samozrejme na skole)
:bash:

Ozaj, nema niekto obrazky z tej TA3 reportaze? Mali to tam uz aj dost podrobne rozkreslene. Myslim, ze tam bola vedena Kalinciakova ako uplna ulica od ul. Odbojarov az po Bajkalsku a nova ulica krizom medzi NTC a FS a starym zimakom a novou halou (od Vajnorskej az po Trnavsku). Myslim, ze tam mali kruhovy objazd v strede. Hmmm.. Huste.. Podme stavat este viac ulic a krizovatiek, miesta tu mame dost...
:cheers:


----------



## isidor

heh


> Široký šokuje: MS 2011 nemusia byť v Bratislave!
> 04.04.2008 07:00
> BRATISLAVA - Ďalšia zmena. Hokejové majstrovstvá sveta v roku 2011 nebudú v Bratislave! Včera to pripustil prezident Slovenského zväzu ľadového hokeja Juraj Široký.
> 
> Pre problémy s výstavbou haly má pripravený krízový variant, podľa ktorého by šampionát bol v Košiciach a inom meste než hlavnom.
> 
> Zainteresovaných úsmevy rýchlo prešli. Po utorňajšom prísľube ministra školstva Jána Mikolaja, že do problémovej výstavby haly na mieste súčasnej Základnej školy Kalinčiakova sa zapojí aj štát, včera schladili hokejový zväz bratislavskí poslanci.
> 
> „Dnes sme urobili z hokejovej arény cirkus,“ takto okomentoval búrlivé mestské zastupiteľstvo jeden zo zúčastnených. „Okrem Košíc môže byť organizátorom majstrovstiev sveta aj iné mesto ako Bratislava,“ šokoval poslancov Široký svojím krízovým variantom. Ďalší ponúkol poslanec Branislav Zahradník: „Dúfam, že nenastane situácia, keď bude zbúraná stará škola a cyklistický štadión, nedokončená rozostavaná nová škola, zrušené majstrovstvá sveta a k tomu hanba medzinárodného významu.“
> 
> Napriek prísľubu primátora Andreja Ďurkovského, že poslanci upustia od podmienky začať s búracími prácami na škole až po postavení novej, zatiaľ sa tak nestalo. Najskôr chcú vidieť kompletný harmonogram postupu výstavby školy i haly spolu s termínom presťahovania súčasnej školy.
> 
> Foto: TASR


http://www.bleskovky.sk/cl/12/232216/Siroky-sokuje-MS-2011-nemusia-byt-v-Bratislave-
ja viem, Novy cas...


----------



## Qwert

isidor said:


> heh
> 
> http://www.bleskovky.sk/cl/12/232216/Siroky-sokuje-MS-2011-nemusia-byt-v-Bratislave-
> ja viem, Novy cas...


Že by ten Poprad, o ktorom sme tu už hovorili, nebol až tak nereálny. Mimochodom, počul som, že aj Trenčín má stavať nový hokejový štadión (a že preto predal semifinále Slovanu, ale to už asi príliš špekulujem.:lol. Ale ak nie, tak sa bude aspoň rekonštruovať ten starý.


----------



## Kvietok

Qwert said:


> Že by ten Poprad, o ktorom sme tu už hovorili, nebol až tak nereálny.
> 04.04.2008 07:00
> Ďalšia zmena. Hokejové majstrovstvá sveta v roku 2011 nebudú v Bratislave! Včera to pripustil prezident Slovenského zväzu ľadového hokeja Juraj Široký. ... bleskovky.sk



A bolo by ... :cheers: Ved to je presne to, o co si Bratislavia sama koleduje.

edit, nehovoriac o MS2011 mi akekolvek velke investicie do popradskeho zimaku pripadaju dost zbytocne, kedze tam o extraligovy hokej ludia nejavia zaujem ... Na druhej strane je Poprad asi jediny, kt. by bol mimo Ba a Ke schopny ponuknut dostatok ubytovacich kapacit.


----------



## Joey_T

Dostatok ubytovacích kapacít asi nemá, ale isto viac, ako Trenčín (tam sa bude štadión rekonštruovať). Pokiaľ viem, dve základné podmienky pre usporiadanie MS nespĺňa žiadne iné mesto, okrem Bratislavy a Košíc, a to počet obyvateľov nad 100 000 a hala s kapacitou vyššou ako 10 000 (alebo 12 000?) - tá sa plánuje postaviť.

Ja to vidím tak, že MS sa posunú o rok a Fíni za nás zaskočia rovnako, ako za Čechov. Tiež nestíhali postaviť Sazka (O2) Arénu a nebol z toho žiaden medzinárodný škandál.


----------



## Kvietok

^^ viem ze jedna z podmienok bol aj vek haly. Nepoznas konkretne cislo?


----------



## Joey_T

^^ To neviem a ani sa mi to nejak nedarí nájsť.


----------



## Wizzard

A v Prešove nie je nejaká hala? Nie že by som si myslel že je to lepšie ako urobiť v Blave, ale aj presun by bol lacnejší


----------



## wuane

Wizzard said:


> A v Prešove nie je nejaká hala? Nie že by som si myslel že je to lepšie ako urobiť v Blave, ale aj presun by bol lacnejší


Je je,hravaju tam HC LIETAJUCE KONE PRESOV.:lol:


----------



## Qwert

Kvietok said:


> A bolo by ... :cheers: Ved to je presne to, o co si Bratislavia sama koleduje.
> 
> edit, nehovoriac o MS2011 mi akekolvek velke investicie do popradskeho zimaku pripadaju dost zbytocne, kedze tam o extraligovy hokej ludia nejavia zaujem ... Na druhej strane je Poprad asi jediny, kt. by bol mimo Ba a Ke schopny ponuknut dostatok ubytovacich kapacit.


Ono keby sa postavila moderná hala, tak by asi aj prišlo viac ľudí, podobne ako v Košiciach, ale 10 000 by bolo na Poprad pravdepodobone príliš veľa, tam by to malo zmysel, len keby sa výhľadovo plánovali Zimné olympíjske hry.


----------



## Joey_T

wuane said:


> Je je,hravaju tam HC LIETAJUCE KONE PRESOV.:lol:


Prešov momentálne nemá hokejový klub, no klub ktorý máš na mysli sa volá H*K* Lietajúce kone Prešov a momentálne pôsobí (pôsobil - vypadli v semifinále play-off) v Bardejove.

*Wizzard:* V Prešove majú celkom slušný 6000-ový štadión (všetko na sedenie), ktorý prechádza rekonštrukciou (momentálne pozastavená).


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

Joey_T said:


> Prešov momentálne nemá hokejový klub...
> 
> *Wizzard:* V Prešove majú celkom slušný 6000-ový štadión (všetko na sedenie), ktorý prechádza rekonštrukciou (momentálne pozastavená).



a nema na SSC ktosi fotky z rekonstrukcie?+s udajmi


----------



## Kvietok

^^ hladaj na presovskom threade. Je to tam niekde...


----------



## wuane

Kvietok said:


> ^^ hladaj na presovskom threade. Je to tam niekde...


Tam toho vela nie je


----------



## Wizzard

alebo v Košiciach nie je ešte nejaká vhodná hala?


----------



## wonderdax

nechapem co stym robia tolko cirkusu, nech postavia ladovu plochu na Slovane, po vzoru NHL, zapas pod holym nebom !! to by bol slager...hned bude viac miest na sedenie  a netreba nic stavat, staci natriet Lovan


----------



## Joey_T

To by nebol šláger, to by bola obrovská hanba. Tehelné pole je doslova pole a zrúcanina. Ak už futbalový štadión, tak o dva až roky by sme mali mať v Košiciach 21-tisícový futbalový štadión podľa vzoru pražského Edenu, jednu vyše osemtisícovú halu už máme, tak nevidím žiaden problém.


----------



## wonderdax

*Zrucanina jak zrucanina*

Pajstun -> Devin -> Sk Slovan tiez nema problema.


----------



## Kvietok

^^ prisiel by nejaky ten "slejvak" a to by problem byt mohol....

Cele majstrovstva pod nebom asi nie, ale pevne verim, ze sa aspon na par zapasov niecoho takeho dockame...


----------



## wuane

^^V maji asi tazko zapas pod holym nebom.:lol:Nemrzne.


----------



## Kvietok

wuane said:


> ^^V maji asi tazko zapas pod holym nebom.:lol:Nemrzne.


Do 20C sa da udrzat lad kvalitny ako na zimaku, s rastucou teplotou ide kvalita dole, no udrazt sa da aj pri 25C.


----------



## wuane

Kvietok said:


> Do 20C sa da udrzat lad kvalitny ako na zimaku, s rastucou teplotou ide kvalita dole, no udrazt sa da aj pri 25C.


Neviem si predstavit vykony hokejistov,naobliekanych v ribane,vystroji a dresoch,ako by korculovali pri 25C.hno:


----------



## Nido

nesuvisi to konkretne s MS, ale nedavno som tu nahodou spominal moznost zvyhodnenia cestovat na hokej MHD v ramci listka na hokej, snad sa teda veci vyvinu dobrym smerom, uvahy uz su tu:

Z Dopravného podniku Bratislava, a.s., sme sa dozvedeli, že pokiaľ by na úrovni vedenia mesta a HC Slovan vznikla takáto požiadavka, *DPB je schopný operatívne zareagovať a posilniť spoje vrátane dohody o cestovnom. Dopravca si však myslí, že problém nie je spôsobený nedostatočnou MHD v tejto oblasti, ale skôr chronickým návykom fanúšikov chodiť na hokej vlastnými autami.*

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/80118/doprava/zvazia-moznost-zvyhodnit-jazdu-mhd-na-hokej


----------



## Joey_T

Teplota v hale, resp. na štadióne nie takým rozhodujúcim faktorom, akoby sa mohlo zdať. Všetky nové haly dosahujú izbovej teploty (Steel Arena - 19 stupňov) a hráči sa v nich nepotia. Nad ľadom je stále dosť veľká zima.

Problém Bratislavy by som videl v zlom naprojektovaní ciest. Tie jednoducho nestačia, navyše ľudia sa nenaučili cestovať MHD. Parkuje sa na chodníkoch, trávnikoch, skrátka všade.


----------



## wonderdax

cesty su v pohode, mozno treba naucit ako sa tu uz spominalo, naucit ludi chodit pesky na zapasy. Ked sme zvladli Bush - Putin, zvladneme aj MS, ved aj v Ostrave bolo kopec ulic uzavretych pocas MS v Cechach, i ked chudaci obyvatelia po MS.


----------



## Nido

keby cesty nestacili, tak sa do zaciatku zapasu nedostanes ani na stadion, problem je prave nedostatok miest na parkovanie, neochota cestovat mhd a prejst par metrov pesi, no pokial mas v cene listka aj mhd tak to stoji za uvazenie, pokial idu autom viaceri tak na mhd by ich cesta na stadion a spat vysla 36 na osobu, pri pocte 4 ludia v aute to je skoro 150..


----------



## Kvietok

^^ + okrem ineho, s MHD si mozes dat pivko :cheers:


----------



## eMareq

Ja už poznám elitný útok na MS 2011 (teda ak vôbec budú u nás) v zložení: Široký - Dlhý - Bystrozraký a obrancov z 1. päťky si doplňte sami.


----------



## palsoft

It's hard to say what sport is most popular in Slovakia. Ice hockey and football here has some strong representation among sport fans. I think hockey is slowly rising after our gold medal in 2002


----------



## wuane

I think here everyone is fan of hockey and football both.But we have some succeses in hockey,gold,silver and bronze medals from WC,but now,I think we are not so strong like when we won medals.In football is another situation.We dont have big succes,but todays,we have some excellent young players like Skrtel,Holosko,Hamsik,Stoch,Sapara,Vittek what can be good for our future.


----------



## eMareq

wuane said:


> I think here everyone is fan of hockey and football both.But we have some succeses in hockey,gold,silver and bronze medals from WC,but now,I think we are not so strong like when we won medals.In football is another situation.We dont have big succes,but todays,we have some excellent young players like Skrtel,Holosko,Hamsik,Stoch,Sapara,Vittek what can be good for our future.


Najprv som rozmýšľal či aj ja mám spustiť po anglicky, ale skúsim rodnou rečou. 

Hossa ťažil len z toho čo vybudoval Filc. Po ňom (Filcovi) sme tu už nemali žiadneho takého trénera a ani taký kolektív čo by dačo ukázal. Z minulosti (medaile) sa žiť nedá a dnes vie hrať hokej kdekto, len úroveň je rôzna. A slovenský futbal? Ten by som rovno zrušil a odhlásil sa z kvalifikácie.


----------



## futuros

eMareq said:


> Najprv som rozmýšľal či aj ja mám spustiť po anglicky, ale skúsim rodnou rečou.
> 
> Hossa ťažil len z toho čo vybudoval Filc. Po ňom (Filcovi) sme tu už nemali žiadneho takého trénera a ani taký kolektív čo by dačo ukázal. Z minulosti (medaile) sa žiť nedá a dnes vie hrať hokej kdekto, len úroveň je rôzna. A slovenský futbal? Ten by som rovno zrušil a odhlásil sa z kvalifikácie.


Súhlasím s Tebou, i keď by som ešte doplnil, že Hossa ťažil aj zo svojho syna Mariána, ktorý je naozaj absolútna svetová špica. A ešte Gáborík, Demitra, Bondra.

To som zvedavý, ako dopadneme, keď nám neprídu posily z NHL.


----------



## palsoft

Posily z NHL nutne neznamenajú vysoké priečky. Viď rok 2005, lockout v NHL a na MS vypadnutie v štvrťfinále s Kanadou. V roku 2002 sme tam mali Pálffyho, Šatana a Bondru, čo zocelovali tím, inak všetko mladí hráči. Ale je pravda, že teraz na SVK nie je generácia žiadnych silných hráčov a do budúcna s ďalšími Gáboríkmi príliš rátať nemôžme. Snáď sa budem mýliť


----------



## futuros

Neviem čo je na tejto informácii pravda, ale dôvod prečo sa štadión nestavia pri letisku by mal byť taký, že Široký (jeho firma) dopredu skúpil pozemky pri letisku, a teraz ich chce zväzu predať za brutálne peniaze.

OK, dobre, je to informácia štýlu, jedna babka povedala, a vidno, že som proti Širokému negatívne postavený. Áno, priznávam. Až keď tohto ŠTBáka zavrú, budem vedieť, že ŠTB už nemá na politiku až taký vplyv.

hno:


----------



## aquila

wuane said:


> Neviem si predstavit vykony hokejistov,naobliekanych v ribane,vystroji a dresoch,ako by korculovali pri 25C.hno:


pozri vo viedni robili 2 x za poslednu dobu majstraky na rotapajucom sa lade a pohoda  a vzdy vypadli zo skupiny )


----------



## Wizzard

*Župa chce rokovať o alternatívnom umiestnení haly*

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/81597/samosprava/zupa-chce-rokovat-o-alternativnom-umiestneni-haly



> Predseda Bratislavského samosprávneho kraja Vladimír Bajan bude rokovať so všetkými zúčastnenými stranami o alternatívnej možnosti kúpy pozemku v Petržalke, kde by mohli umiestniť multifunkčnú halu pre majstrovstiev
> sveta v ľadovom hokeji. Rozhodli o tom v stredu krajskí poslanci


nič proti, pán Bajan, ale radšej by som bol, keby to už postavili tam, kde to postaviť majú, lebo ďalšími rokovaniami stratíme ďalší rok a nepomôže nám ani odklad na 2012.


----------



## e2ek1el

Wizzard said:


> http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/81597/samosprava/zupa-chce-rokovat-o-alternativnom-umiestneni-haly
> 
> 
> 
> nič proti, pán Bajan, ale radšej by som bol, keby to už postavili tam, kde to postaviť majú, lebo ďalšími rokovaniami stratíme ďalší rok a nepomôže nám ani odklad na 2012.


prečo myslíš?? Hala aj tak musí čakať na novej školy, pričom tá stará ešte stále stojí.... Može to trvať viac ako rok. Myslím že keby bola vola, mohlo by sa začať so stavbou novej haly v Petržalke už tento rok.....


----------



## Juraj9

e2ek1el said:


> prečo myslíš?? Hala aj tak musí čakať na novej školy, pričom tá stará ešte stále stojí.... Može to trvať viac ako rok. Myslím že keby bola vola, mohlo by sa začať so stavbou novej haly v Petržalke už tento rok.....


Aj keby ta hala stale hocikde a boli by uz zaklady postavene tak by sa tento rok nezacala urcite stavat. A je smiesne ze hovoria o definitivnom rieseni a od 3 hodiny neskor najdem clanok o alternativnom umiestneni haly :bash:


----------



## Joey_T

Cirkus SZĽH...


----------



## Qwert

Wizzard said:


> http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/81597/samosprava/zupa-chce-rokovat-o-alternativnom-umiestneni-haly
> 
> 
> 
> nič proti, pán Bajan, ale radšej by som bol, keby to už postavili tam, kde to postaviť majú, lebo ďalšími rokovaniami stratíme ďalší rok a nepomôže nám ani odklad na 2012.


Nevadí, možno kým u nás budú majstrovstvá (mám taký pocit, že sa uskutočnia súčasne s Olympíjskymi hrami v Prahe alebo Budapešti:lol, tak bude aspoň zrekonštruovaná Hlavná železničná a autobusová stanica, možno aj s nejakým novým terminálom na BTS, takže sa aspoň nebudeme musieť hanbiť za stav týchto priestorov pred celým svetom tak ako teraz. A možno dovtedy prehrmí aj tá realitná kríza čo sa tu za ňu tak všetci modlia a budeme mať aj poriadny cluster. Ja by som sa vôbec neponáhľal. Medzitým budú nejaké majstrovstá určite aj v nejakých susedných krajinách, kam sa môže väčšina Slovákov dostať často skôr než do Bratislavy vďaka úžasnej "zápchovnici" D1 a s našim hokejom to aj tak ide dolu vodou, čiže možno dovtedy budeme v B skupine a majstovstvá bude možné odohrať aj na štadióne Slovanu.:cheers::rofl:

Taký trošku úlet, ja viem, ale z času načas nezaškodí.


----------



## futuros

*P. Šťastný sa obáva, že hokejová hala sa predraží*

...
Televíza TA3 vám prináša záznam tlačovej konferencie poslanca Európskeho parlamentu Petra Šťastného k problematike výstavby hokejového štadióna v Bratislave. Šťastný vyslovil obavy, že výstavba sa predraží.
...

Veľmi skvelý link. Machinácie, Široký ... korupcia ... 

http://www.ta3.com/sk/reportaze/81095_p-stastny-sa-obava-ze-hokejova-hala-sa-predrazi


----------



## Qwert

futuros said:


> ...
> Televíza TA3 vám prináša záznam tlačovej konferencie poslanca Európskeho parlamentu Petra Šťastného k problematike výstavby hokejového štadióna v Bratislave. Šťastný vyslovil obavy, že výstavba sa predraží.
> ...
> 
> Veľmi skvelý link. Machinácie, Široký ... korupcia ...
> 
> http://www.ta3.com/sk/reportaze/81095_p-stastny-sa-obava-ze-hokejova-hala-sa-predrazi


To je jasné, že sa predraží. Každý predsa chce svoje Branisko.:lol:


----------



## futuros

Qwert said:


> To je jasné, že sa predraží. Každý predsa chce svoje Branisko.:lol:


No len pán Široký by už aspoň mal niečo nechať iným. I keď je mi jasné, že necháva.


----------



## Joey_T

Šťastný má pravdu keď spomína, že štadión mohol byť zadarmo. Postavil by ho súkromný investor, ktorý by zarábal na jeho prenájme, príjmov z bufetov, komerčných priestoroch, prípadného hotela a podobne. Presne tak sa čoskoro začne stavať moderný futbalový 21-tisícový štadión v Košiciach. Mesto do toho nedá ani korunu, prispeje pozemkami a investor bude za odplatu 15 rokov prevádzkovať štadión a po tejto dobe ho prevedie na mesto za jednu korunu.

Niekto úmyslene zdržuje výstavbu haly, zaujímalo by ma, kto okrem Širokého a pánov zo SZĽH sa chce nabaliť. Možno už je jasné, kto bude štadión stavať a zrejme jeho cena nemá byť nízka...


----------



## futuros

*Široký dodá Jahnátkovi počítače za milióny*



futuros said:


> No len pán Široký by už aspoň mal niečo nechať iným. I keď je mi jasné, že necháva.


No, a toto je správa v novinách hneď z druhého dňa. Tak som sa asi mýlil. hno:

http://tvojepeniaze.pravda.sk/siroky-doda-jahnatkovi-pocitace-za-miliony-fkd-/sk_pspravy.asp?c=A080418_074238_sk_pspravy_p01


----------



## ..horsao5..

*...Dve haly na hokejove majstrovstvá...*


----------



## futuros

^^^^^^ 

:cheers:


----------



## wuane

Mali by postavit tu Petrzalsku.Velky pozemok,moze sa postavat vsetko co treba,vela parkovania,stat to vyjde lacnejsie.Ale asi to,ze to bude lacnejsie je ten problem,kedze hala by bola v podstate zadarmo,a tym padom by sa nikto na tom nenabalil.To je cely problem.:bash:


----------



## eMareq

Joey_T said:


> Šťastný má pravdu keď spomína, že štadión mohol byť zadarmo. Postavil by ho súkromný investor, ktorý by zarábal na jeho prenájme, príjmov z bufetov, komerčných priestoroch, prípadného hotela a podobne. Presne tak sa čoskoro začne stavať moderný futbalový 21-tisícový štadión v Košiciach. Mesto do toho nedá ani korunu, prispeje pozemkami a investor bude za odplatu 15 rokov prevádzkovať štadión a po tejto dobe ho prevedie na mesto za jednu korunu.
> 
> Niekto úmyslene zdržuje výstavbu haly, zaujímalo by ma, kto okrem Širokého a pánov zo SZĽH sa chce nabaliť. Možno už je jasné, kto bude štadión stavať a zrejme jeho cena nemá byť nízka...


Za štátne to ide najlepšie, vždy sa dá čosi uliať bokom.


----------



## Joey_T

Cirkus Blava


----------



## wonderdax

*Prazska hala...*

Aréna Hagibor. Ocelová střecha arény, tréninkové haly a další drobné konstrukce. Akce nebyla realizována ani zaplacena. Uvádíme ji pouze z důvodu úplnosti a zajímavosti zakázky (r. 2002). 

http://www.acsw.cz/Reference.htm


----------



## Wizzard

*Krajskí poslanci by halu radšej videli v Petržalke*

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/81662/vystavba/krajski-poslanci-by-halu-radsej-videli-v-petrzalke



> Predseda Bratislavského samosprávneho kraja Vladimír Bajan získal od krajského zastupiteľstva mandát, aby rokoval so všetkými zainteresovanými stranami o projekte výstavby viacúčelovej haly pre Majstrovstvá sveta v ľadovom hokeji 2011.


----------



## palsoft

*V rokovaniach o viacúčelovej hale nastal zvrat*

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/81716/vystavba/v-rokovaniach-o-viacucelovej-hale-nastal-zvrat



> Krajskí poslanci deklarovali pripravenosť vyčleniť z rozpočtu kraja 50 miliónov korún na kúpu pozemku na juhu Petržalky za účelom výstavby takejto multifunkčnej haly. Návrhu poslaneckého klubu SDKÚ-DS predchádzala informácia predsedu Bratislavského samosprávneho kraja o doterajšom stave projektu, ako aj o ostatných rokovaniach, ktoré absolvoval s predstaviteľmi ministerstva, vlády i mesta.


Nastal zvrat? Veď je to stále o tom istom.. :bash:


----------



## Wizzard

*Hala by bola z dopravného hľadiska problémom*

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/81720/doprava/hala-by-bola-z-dopravneho-hladiska-problemom



> Ak by bola viacúčelová aréna pre potreby majstrovstiev sveta v ľadovom hokeji situovaná na mieste súčasného areálu Základnej školy Kalinčiakova, z dopravného hľadiska by to znamenalo veľký problém.


----------



## isidor

hovori sa tam aj o hale...
http://www.sme.sk/c/3834093/Peter-Stastny-Golonka-je-uboziak.html


----------



## eMareq

*HZDS neverí hokeju pod Širokého vedením*

http://www.sme.sk/c/3851971/HZDS-neveri-hokeju-pod-Sirokeho-vedenim.html

hno::bash:


----------



## futuros

eMareq said:


> http://www.sme.sk/c/3851971/HZDS-neveri-hokeju-pod-Sirokeho-vedenim.html
> 
> hno::bash:


No, podľa mňa je to dobrá správa.


----------



## eMareq

futuros said:


> No, podľa mňa je to dobrá správa.


Svojím spôsobom áno. A kto verí skrachovancom z/v HZDS?


----------



## futuros

eMareq said:


> Svojím spôsobom áno. A kto verí skrachovancom z/v HZDS?


No to máš pravdu. :lol:


----------



## futuros

Pekná fotka, :cheers: , na ktorej je dobre vidno halu, strechu, v pozadí budovy. Aj cestu je tam vidno.


----------



## isidor

^ hlasujem za samostatny topic pre futurosovu novelu


----------



## futuros

isidor said:


> ^ hlasujem za samostatny topic pre futurosovu novelu


Netreba, zmenil som ten príspevok (334) na to, čo by ste tam chceli najviac vidieť. Halu samozrejme.


----------



## wuane

futuros said:


> Pekná fotka, :cheers: , na ktorej je dobre vidno halu, strechu, v pozadí budovy. Aj cestu je tam vidno.


Tak s exterierom a okolim haly este treba spravit velky kus roboty.Nehnevajte sa,ale takto to na MS nesmie vyzerat.Nebyt strechy,tak zvonka vyzera lepsie Samsung arena.hno:


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Je pravda, že treba niečo ešte pokopkať, ale tak zle to nieje.

Vieš tá fotka zas nieje tak skvelá ako sa zdá. 
Veľa urobí ročné obdobie, nasvietenie, počasie atd...Na tej fotke vyzerá Steel Aréna a okolie nie velmi pekne, ale...
Ale, pred hodinkou som šiel okolo nej autobusom, slnko svietilo, stromy krásne rozkvitnuté a uvedomil som si, že Steel Aréna je fakt pekný projekt...


----------



## Joey_T

wuane said:


> Tak s exterierom a okolim haly este treba spravit velky kus roboty.Nehnevajte sa,ale takto to na MS nesmie vyzerat.Nebyt strechy,tak zvonka vyzera lepsie Samsung arena.hno:


Čo by si ty konkrétne zmenil ako prvé, čo ti najviac prekáža?


----------



## Kvietok

^^ pokial viem, cela ta zareklamovana fasada sa mala podla povodneho planu prebudovat, len akosi pochybujem, ze sa v statnom rozpocte najdu peniaze aj na halu v Ke.


----------



## eMareq

*Podľa Fasela má Slovensko ešte dostatok času*

http://hokej.sme.sk/c/3864531/Podla-Fasela-ma-Slovensko-este-dostatok-casu.html



> O problémoch s pozemkom pre novú multifunkčnú halu v Bratislave vedia aj predstavitelia Medzinárodnej hokejovej federácie (IIHF). Slovensko získalo právo zorganizovať svetový šampionát v roku 2011, ktorého zápasy by sa mali hrať v bratislavskej novej aréne a v Steel Aréne v Košiciach. V súčasnosti sa však stále špekuluje o pozemku, na ktorom by mala nová hala vyrásť. IIHF je zatiaľ pokojná.





> "Zatiaľ o žiadnej výmene neuvažujeme," poznamenal Fasel.


----------



## wonderdax

*Horkaste sklamanie*

tusim sa sem nikto ani len neodvazi napisat co je vo vzduchu...


----------



## Mareceko

co je vo vzduchu? informujte neinformovaneho, ak uz informovany nebol a to co je horkaste je prenho uz apaticky v řiti...


----------



## isidor

HOKEJ


.slovenská realita 

Už dlho čakáme na úspešnú strelu od modrej.
Zatiaľ sme len svedkami neodpískaných faulov na červenej 
za jasotu 40% divákov.


.kandidát do siene slávy

Eštébáčik zaslúži si pochvalu
dostal hokej na úroveň futbalu.


.slov-nsko

Po nešťastnej prehre 
s nemeckom a fínskom
budú si nás opäť
mýliť so slovinskom*.

.zadosťučinenie

Tak čo Peter, už si šťastný?


.výhovorka trénera

Čo iné nám zostáva, 
keď je slabá zostava?


.boj o záchranu

Teraz nech Bože dá, nech Bože dá, 
keď na to nemáme...



.sponzorstvo

Zamestnanci Váhostavu v novej sezóne s logom SZĽH.


.hokejový dorast

Ciky caky ciky cak
zdá sa, že nám ušiel vlak.

* inšpirované power rankingom na www.ihwc.net

http://blog.tyzden.sk/blog.php?blog_ID=280


----------



## eMareq

*Široký uvažuje o konci*

http://www.sme.sk/c/3871336/Siroky-uvazuje-o-konci.html



> Juraj Široký pripustil, že už nemusí stáť na čele slovenského hokeja. Na otázku, či má v tejto situácii ešte chuť pokračovať vo funkcii, šéf hokejového zväzu odpovedal: „Nemám.“
> 
> Predseda hokejového zväzu povedal, že výsledok z Kanady zatrasie mnohými ľuďmi, funk*cionármi a možno aj hráčmi. „Musíme sa poučiť a urobiť opatrenia, aby sme odbúrali to, čo sa nám stalo pred majstrovstvami sveta,“ povedal Široký.
> 
> Podľa neho prípravu sprevádzali udalosti, ktoré nepomohli tvorbe mužstva. Často sa spomínal spor s Petrom Šťastným (SDKÚ), ktorý tvrdí, že agent ŠtB nemá stáť na čele hokeja. Kritizuje ho za to, že sa viac venuje kšeftom s hokejovou halou ako mládeži.


Len či zatrasie aj stoličkou Širokého... Času na poučenie sa bolo dosť.



> Podľa generálneho sekretára zväzu Igora Nemečka nemohol prísť skôr, ako pred zápasmi o záchranu so Slovinskom, pre problémy s hokejovou halou. Slovensko chce v roku 2011 usporiadať majstrovstvá sveta, no stále rieši problém, kde bude nová hala stáť, kto ju bude financovať a kto ju postaví.


Ja neviem čo v tom stále nemajú jasno? Však Široký vravel, že už má investorov o ktorých vie len on. Mu hádam neveria?  Však postaví to predsa on (sám vlastnoručne a zamestnanci Váhostavu).


----------



## matiasmx

^^ 

tolko stastia nemame ze by odstupil ..


----------



## Daren

http://spojmesaprehokej.tym.sk/peticia/

nech boze da nech to pomoze :no:


----------



## wuane

Keby isiel siroky makat na tu halu,miesat maltu,tehly nosit a ohybat roxory,tak by som ho mozno nechal robit potom rolbara.


----------



## Nido

wonderdax said:


> tusim sa sem nikto ani len neodvazi napisat co je vo vzduchu...


no vo vzduchu je podla mojich skromnych odhadov zakladna skupina s Madarskom na buducorocnych MS. Aspon vzhladom na to ze v rebricku IIHF skoncime po tomto roku na 8. mieste s takmer stopercentnou istotou.


----------



## palsoft

Nido said:


> no vo vzduchu je podla mojich skromnych odhadov zakladna skupina s Madarskom na buducorocnych MS. Aspon vzhladom na to ze v rebricku IIHF skoncime po tomto roku na 8. mieste s takmer stopercentnou istotou.


Presne toto som očakával.. A tí nas zase vyprášia 1:4 :lol:

Inak v tej petícii je už takmer 5000 podpisov za prvých pár hodín


----------



## eMareq

Nido said:


> no vo vzduchu je podla mojich skromnych odhadov zakladna skupina s Madarskom na buducorocnych MS. Aspon vzhladom na to ze v rebricku IIHF skoncime po tomto roku na 8. mieste s takmer stopercentnou istotou.


Už sme skončili. Škoda, že nehrá aj AT. Keby tieto družstvá AT, CZ, HU, SK boli v jednej skupine, tak hrajú územia bývalého Rakúsko-Uhorska (alebo po novom V4).


----------



## wuane

Trochu si opomenul Polsko vo V4.Inac by to mohol byt zaujimavy zapas Polsko-Madarsko.


----------



## peterthegreat

eMareq said:


> Už sme skončili. Škoda, že nehrá aj AT. Keby tieto družstvá AT, CZ, HU, SK boli v jednej skupine, tak hrajú územia bývalého Rakúsko-Uhorska (alebo po novom V4).


V4 - PL, SK, CZ, HU.... Rakusaci nie su vo V4 :cheers:


----------



## Infinite

eMareq said:


> Už sme skončili. Škoda, že nehrá aj AT. Keby tieto družstvá AT, CZ, HU, SK boli v jednej skupine, tak hrajú územia bývalého Rakúsko-Uhorska (alebo po novom V4).


Ale jasne ze AT hra na buducich MS..


----------



## Joey_T

http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?ID=104607&SID=2&P=0
http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?ID=32846&SID=2&P=1

:down:


----------



## Qwert

Joey_T said:


> http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?ID=104607&SID=2&P=0
> http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?ID=32846&SID=2&P=1
> 
> :down:


Tak ich tam máme všetkých pokope, len čo s nimi?


----------



## futuros

Posledný dieľ Paľby je venovený iba výstavbe hokejovej arény. Tu je link

http://beta.markiza.sk/video/tv-archiv/palba/11553


----------



## Joey_T

A nech mi niekto povie, že Široký nie je svinský bastard. Osobne sa zaručí, že hala bude, SZĽH sa vyhlási za garanta stavby, pritom nemá potrebné oprávnenia, absolútne žiadne peniaze ani investora. Toho chceli nájsť a keď sa ten ponúkal sám, garantoval výstavbu z vlastného vrecka, zrazu akoby nikto nič nepočul. Halu by sme (my ako občania) mali *úplne zadarmo*, no tu by sa určité firmy nedostali k lukratívnym zákazkám, firma pána Širokého by vyšla naprázdno, lebo súkromný investor sa nedá okradnúť ako štát. Toto, čo sa tu deje, je nehorázne svinstvo!


----------



## futuros

*Šťastný vyzval delegátov IIHF, aby Širokého nevolili*

http://hokej.sme.sk/c/3887692/stastny-vyzval-delegatov-iihf-aby-sirokeho-nevolili.html

Toto je prevzaté z diskusie k tomu článku, príspevok od lopatkovica.

...
Dear Sirs,
as a Slovak citizen, I would like to appeal to all IIHF congress delegates taking part in the upcoming IIHF Council election NOT to vote for Juraj Široký, the Slovak candidate, as his past of the communist secret police officer morally disqualifies him from representing any such post. Somebody willing to lodge information against his own mother (as was proven by official documents of the National Memory Institute of Slovakia) with the secret police is a disgrace of a human being and should not represent our country in the IIHF bodies. Please, think about this information before you vote.
*
Yours Sincerely
*
vase meno
*
*
*
Ak s tým súhlasíte, skopírujte a pošlite na [email protected],
čím viac týchto mailov im príde, o to väčšia šanca, že sa nad tým zamyslia.

Môžte si myslieť že som naivný, ale asi som.  Možno si niekto povie, že je to mimo tému. Ja si naopak myslím, že je to jedna s klúčových vecí tohto vlákna. Bohužiaľ.


----------



## palsoft

^^ Ja byt na [email protected], tak po piatich mailoch vyblokujem prijimanie mailov zo slovenskych domen


----------



## Kvietok

palsoft said:


> ^^ Ja byt na [email protected], tak po piatich mailoch vyblokujem prijimanie mailov zo slovenskych domen


Nj, tiez myslim ze to vyblokovali, alebo aspon hned mazu. Tak ci onak, poslal som...


----------



## hasky

vyblokovat to nedokazes s ohladom na moznost poslat mail zo zahranicnej domeny ... ale na 99% to zacne padat do spamoveho kosa ak zacne chodit rovnaky mail z roznych adries. Preto to chce trochu tvorivosti a obmienat text. Idem aj ja poslat nieco pekne


----------



## futuros

*Napriek Šťastného výzve zvolili Širokého do rady*

^^^^^^

Ech, takže nám to nevyšlo. Asi sme sa to dozvedeli dosť neskoro. hno:

http://hokej.sme.sk/c/3889216/Napriek-Stastneho-vyzve-zvolili-Sirokeho-do-rady.html


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Bohužiaľ, e-maily sú už zbytočné.

_________________________________________

*Cirkus pokračuje ďalej...*



> Hokejový zväz stále trvá na tom, že multifunkčnú halu pre MS 2011 postavia za štátne peniaze v areáli Základnej školy na Kalinčiakovej ulici v Bratislave. Súkromní investori však kontrujú a tvrdia, že ju dokážu postaviť bez príspevkov štátu a na vhodnejšom mieste. Také už ponúkol starosta Petržalky, ale SZĽH na čele s prezidentom Jurajom Širokým to vytrvalo ignorujú!


http://www.cas.sk/clanok/77124/zvaz-ignoruje-ponuku-na-pozemok.html


----------



## futuros

^^^^^^

Prosím Ťa, zmen si avatara (horiacu americkú vlajku), už som Ti to písal do vlákna *Mimo tému*, a nerob nám slovákom hambu. Dosť máme aj takých v parlamente. hno:hno:


----------



## Joey_T

Na to som ti už odpovedal.


----------



## hasky

Joey_T said:


> ^^ Bohužiaľ, e-maily sú už zbytočné.
> 
> _________________________________________
> 
> *Cirkus pokračuje ďalej...*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cas.sk/clanok/77124/zvaz-ignoruje-ponuku-na-pozemok.html


Ja tomu prestavam rozumiet. Pozrel som si prispevok v palbe. A tam sa hovori ze SZLH nema peniaze, nema poverenie, nema nic, tak preco s nim stale vsetci rokuju. Ved nech sa mesto na nich vykasle a zacne rokovat so skutocnym investorom, ktory to ochotne postavi v Petrzalke a potom to proste ponuknu SZLH na Majstrovstva a ti budu mat na vyber bud to vziat alebo odstupit (lebo svoju halu mat nebudu, ked im stat na nu neda peniaze, ktore by mohli vytunelovat a teda MS nebudu moct usporiadat)


----------



## isidor

Vsak sudruh Hranol uz tvrdil, ze to zasponzoruje (4mld ak sa dobre pamatam), nie? Co sa napokon da/lo aj cakat


----------



## pimpo81

hasky said:


> Ja tomu prestavam rozumiet. Pozrel som si prispevok v palbe. A tam sa hovori ze SZLH nema peniaze, nema poverenie, nema nic, tak preco s nim stale vsetci rokuju. Ved nech sa mesto na nich vykasle a zacne rokovat so skutocnym investorom, ktory to ochotne postavi v Petrzalke a potom to proste ponuknu SZLH na Majstrovstva a ti budu mat na vyber bud to vziat alebo odstupit (lebo svoju halu mat nebudu, ked im stat na nu neda peniaze, ktore by mohli vytunelovat a teda MS nebudu moct usporiadat)


novy stadion ti nikto len tak nepostavi...ani sukromnik...
vies stadion musi na seba zarabat a ked nebude tak odnesie si to mesto 
taky priklad: Sazka Arena v Prahe ma problem na seba zarobit a Praha je milionove mesto  neje lacne prevadzkovat taku halu...nestacia len 2-3 koncerty do mesiaca...tam ich treba mat stale aby bola schopna zarabat na a dokonca vytvarat zisk

a ked ma sazka arena taky problem tak si neviem predstavit sukromnu halu v bratislave


----------



## marish

preco by si to malo odniest mesto, ked to bude v rukach sukromnika? a ked to uz niekto chce stavat, asi vie ci to prenho bude rentabilne. sukromnik je v tomto ovela citlivejsi ako mesto/stat, pretoze do toho dava svoje valstne peniaze, pricom stat iba to, co vybral od svojich obcanov. ono je dost rozdiel safarit vlastnymi a spravovat peniaze bezmennej masy ludi. 

suhlasim, ze ta hala moze mat problemy zarobit si na seba, ale neviem preco by si to malo odniest mesto...


----------



## Joey_T

Správne, ak príde súkromný investor, a povie, že postaví halu z vlastného, nie je to len tak. Bude vyžadovať pozemok zadarmo (za symbolickú cenu) a bude si nárokovať výhradné právo na prevádzkovanie stavby po určité obdobie. Taktiež netreba zabúdať, že príjmy nebudú len z koncertov, či iných kultúrnych podujatí, alebo hokejových, či iných zápasov. V objekte bude viacero rôznych prevádzok, športové obchody, reštaurácia, ktorá bude prenajatá, aspoň 15 bufetov, ktoré budú taktiež prenajaté, peniaze potečú z príjmov za reklamu.

Zoberme si ako príklad Košice. Súkromný investor ohlásil výstavbu moderného vyše 20-tisícového futbalového štadióna bez finančnej spoluúčasti mesta alebo štátu. Jediné čo požaduje je pozemok za jednu korunu a 15 rokov prevádzkovania štadióna (potom ho prevedie na mesto za 1 Sk).

Investor, ktorý sa ponúkal SZĽH bude stavať tak či tak. Vyjadrili sa, že štadión na juhu Petržalky bude bez ohľadu na to, či štát postaví halu na Kalinčiakovej. Tak sa môže pokojne stať, že v roku 2011 budeme mať nedostavanú halu za niekoľko miliárd zo štátneho rozpočtu v Novom meste a hotovú halu za miliardu zo súkromných peňazí na juhu Petržalky. SZĽH potom bude musieť majstrovstvá odložiť, alebo si prenajať súkromný štadión. Ale nemusí to tak samozrejme byť.


----------



## potkanX

podla mna je to dost realistycky scenar na slovenske pomery - hala sa rozostava, kedze peniazky odtecu sirokym tunelom tak sa dostane do casoveho sklzu, majstrovstva budu bud v inaj hale, alebo o par rockov neskor, vedla slovanu ostane ako spomienka chatrajuci skelet, ktory ludova tvorivost po vzore slavnej topoliho jamy nazve sirokym stlporadim, a na decka z kalinciakovej si samozrejme nikto nespomene... o par rokov na mieste cyklostadiona vyrastie par bytovych blokov plus nejaky ten hotelik...
a par ludi sa na tom samozrejme poriadne napakuje, cize vsetko skonci ku vseobecnej spokojnosti.


----------



## metropoly_sk

ja to vidim na MS v Budapesti a Kosiciach, alebo Viedni a Kosiciach.

Inak Steel Arena tiez musi na seba zarabat aj preto sa snazia kazdy vikend nieco organizovat, koncerty, predstavenia, a cez tyzden vystavy a podobne. samozrejme sportove podujatia nesmu chybat.


----------



## Joey_T

Ak sa hala nestihne postaviť, tak sa Majstrovstvá presunú o rok. Vymeníme si šampionát s Fínmi.

Len tak mimochodom, Steel Aréna na seba nezarobí, prevádzkové náklady prevyšujú príjmy. Ešte by ma zaujímalo - ako každý víkend? :lol:


----------



## Kvietok

^^ nezarobi?! je to tak bezne aj u inych hal?


----------



## pimpo81

nene steelka urcite nieje v strate...cital som ze v prvy rok sa vynosy vyrovnali nakladom...a vtedy bolo menej akcii ako je teraz takze urcite nieje v strate


----------



## Joey_T

Som si istý, že Steel Aréna je momentálne v strate, nezarobí na seba.

Nie je to bežné v iných halách, to by sa ich neoplatilo stavať. Pevne verím, že sa to zlepší, stačí zmeniť marketing.


----------



## Mareceko

http://www.sme.sk/c/3892761/Cast-rizika-areny-na-seba-zoberie-stat.html :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## marish

^^ pekny prispevok pod clankom od priewana:


> Fico & Siroky presents the best story of the year
> 
> ... v skratke sa da tento pribeh zhrnut takto: Siroky zo SZLH ma ako organizator MS zabezpeci halu. Mesto mu preto vytypuje cca 8 pozemkov, na ktorych moze hala stat. Rok a pol sa vybera pozemok, lebo Sirokemu sa stale nieco nepaci... dava vypracovavat rozne studie a konecna volba pozemku sa nakoniec odklada. Je to vlastne taka hra o cas... teraz prisla hodina dvanasta... a kedze aj mesto, aj stat chcu mat majstrovstva pretoze je to dobre z hladiska biznisu, popularity a preferencii. Tak v takejto pozicii ich teraz Siroky moze vydierat... hala sa musi postavit podla jeho predstav... t.j. vsetky rozumne varianty na pozemok odmietol. Sukromnym investorom nedal ani sancu prezentovat svoje projekty, aj ked mu ich seriozne rok a pol dopredu zaslali... a teraz priziva na scenu svojho kamarata Fica, ktory "zachrani" MS pre obycajnych ludi, tym ze da 4 mld. skk, alebo zadlzi stat. Ludia co spravy nesleduju sa potesia, ze MS nakoniec budu. Fico sa potesi ze mu stupnu preferencie. Siroky sa potesi ze nebude medzinarodna blamaz a ze si nejaku korunku privirobi... a my ostatni co trocha este rozmyslame a aj viac zarobime, to budeme roky splacat na daniach a zbytocne sa vypisovat na diskusnych forach, lebo na nas nazor aj tak nikto neda a este budeme oznazeni za klamarov ako novinari... Takyto scenar si uz davno naplanovali pani Fico a Siroky.


ja by som uz len doplnil, ze pozemok sa nevyberal, ale vsakovako zamienal, takze momentalne nemame nic, ale uz nas tie rosady stali tak 100mil SK. :lol:


----------



## eMareq

marish said:


> ^^ pekny prispevok pod clankom od priewana:
> 
> 
> ja by som uz len doplnil, ze pozemok sa nevyberal, ale vsakovako zamienal, takze momentalne nemame nic, ale uz nas tie rosady stali tak 100mil SK. :lol:


Bratislavká "samospráva" alebo volení zástupcovia developerov??? predali/zamenili asi všetko čo sa v BA predať/zameniť dalo a nedobre ani tam, ani tam (to určuje zrejme Široký).

Začína to byť už maximálne trápne a zaváňajúce veľkou fraškou. Udavač vlastnej matky Široký neustále klame o "investoroch" ako o nich vie a už by chceli aj stavť, ale nikto nikdy ich nevidel. Ak aj sa nájde nejaký súkromník čo by ju postaviť chcel a za menej, tak je to "problém", lebo zákazku nedostane Váhostav, ale niekto iný.... A termín sa kráti. Zo štátneho to ide predsa najlepšie.:bash:

Asi treba nechať zamrznúť nejaké jazero počas polky apríla do polky mája v BA (navrhujem Draždiak v Petržalke, rovno pod VN, aby tie zápasy mali elektrizujúcu atmosféru ) , dať dookola nejaké sedačky a bude sa hrať pod holým nebom. :lol:


----------



## eMareq

Qwert said:


> A čo sa takto vykašľať na poslancov aj s celým SZĽH a nechať súkromný kapitál postaviť halu v Petržalke. Budeme mať majstrovstvá aj halu a nebude nás to (rozumej občanov a najmä tých z nás čo platia dane) nič stáť. Len by to chcelo niekoho, kto by to presadil, ale niekto taký asi tak ľahko nepríde.hno:
> 
> EDIT: Viem, že tento názor je tu už otrepaný, ale to preto, že je to jednoduché riešenie, ktoré musí napadnúť každému. To že sa to takto nerieši len ukazuje neschopnosť a skorumpovanosť politikov a vedenia SZĽH.:bash:


V tom vidím najväčší zádrheľ, Mr. Wide predsa potrebuje zarobiť (za štátne).


----------



## Qwert

eMareq said:


> V tom vidím najväčší zádrheľ, Mr. Wide predsa potrebuje zarobiť (za štátne).


Veď to. Nechápem, prečo sa SZĽH stavia do úlohy podnikateľa. Úlohou SZĽH nie je podnikať a prevádzkovať multifunkčné haly. Zväz má len zariadiť organizáciu majstrovstiev. Tak ako zväz nejde stavať hotely pre týmy, tak nemá čo robiť s halou. Má len zohnať potrebné priestory, nie ich vlastniť.


----------



## Trak-Tor

*Hala by mala slúžiť aj na atletiku i koncerty*

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/86991/vystavba/hala-by-mala-sluzit-aj-na-atletiku-i-koncerty





































Nevie niekto, o ktory pozemok pri cisticke sa presne jedna??

:cheers:


----------



## Qwert

^^Ja ju beriem všetkými desiatimi.

Ďalšie obrázky z toho článku:


















*English summary*:

Private developer Wellfree a.s. is going to built mutlifunction ultramodern hall in southern part of Petržalka based on project which was originally supposed to be built in Prague. Project was modified to meet the most recent criteria. Capacity of the new hall will 15,000 visitors for ice-hockey and rock concerts, 14,000 for cultural events, and 9,000 for light atheltics. Construction should start in Spring 2009.


BTW, I think we could create new thread in Bratislava section for this hall, because its construction seems to be definite, unlike the hall on Kalinčiakova street.


----------



## Joey_T

Tieto vizualizácie prezentoval investor, ktorý plánuje stavať v Petržalke, tak predpokladám, že je to tam. Som rád, že nakoniec zišlo z Kalinčiakovej a už je (nie o veľa, ale predsa) pravdepodobnejšie, že prejde tento variant a nebude sa stavať za štátne.


----------



## palsoft

^^ No to nie je tak pravda. Kalinčiakova sa má stavať tak či tak..


----------



## eMareq

Qwert said:


> Veď to. Nechápem, prečo sa SZĽH stavia do úlohy podnikateľa. Úlohou SZĽH nie je podnikať a prevádzkovať multifunkčné haly. Zväz má len zariadiť organizáciu majstrovstiev. Tak ako zväz nejde stavať hotely pre týmy, tak nemá čo robiť s halou. Má len zohnať potrebné priestory, nie ich vlastniť.


A kto je šéfom SZĽH?  A kto vlastní Váhostav?  Treba si zarobiť kým sa (ešte) dá... Ale tá vizualizácia vyzerá pekne.

*Širokému je jedno, kde bude stáť hala*



> Náklady na výstavbu haly sa odhadujú na štyri miliardy korún. V súčasnosti však ešte nie je známe, či bude jej výstavbu financovať len štát, súkromný investor alebo oba subjekty v rámci PPP-projektu. Druhá je ponuka súkromnej firmy Wellfree, ktorá chce postaviť halu v Petržalke. Spoločnosť nežiada nič, výstavbu dokáže zabezpečiť z vlastných zdrojov. Podľa Širokého je všetko v rukách mesta a hala bude tam, kde rozhodne mesto. "My nestaviame, my nevyberáme pozemok," uviedol Široký. SZĽH si halu prenajme iba na čas majstrovstiev, teda približne na mesiac.


Už mu je to zrazu jedno, "nebude" predsa stavať. Ale cenu za halu vie.



> Široký zároveň potvrdil, že hala sa stihne postaviť načas. "Sme v termínoch, kedy by sme to mali stihnúť," konštatoval. Doplnil, že hala sa nestihne postaviť, ak sa bude lokalita na jej výstavbu ešte niekoľkokrát meniť.


A už bol Mr. Wide presvedčiť bývalých členov z rozpadnutej SDKÚ? Lebo oni robili bububu, že kým nebude nová škola, nebude hala...


----------



## Nido

dufam ze tato rozpravka coskoro skonci tym ze sa buduci rok zacne stavat ta hala v Petrzalke..


----------



## Qwert

Interview with Bratislava "župan" Vladimír Bajan. It's really worth of reading: http://spravy.pravda.sk/bajan-krik-.../sk_domace.asp?c=A080606_134644_sk_domace_p29


----------



## Kvietok

Nido said:


> dufam ze tato rozpravka coskoro skonci tym ze sa buduci rok zacne stavat ta hala v Petrzalke..


nejako o tom pochybujem


----------



## wonderdax

*Moja vizia...Kde sa bije kraj, stat a mesto = kocurkovo*

....bude hala v Petrzalke, bude aj ta na Kalinciakovej. Vyzor haly na Kalinciakovej nie je definitivny, urci ho sutaz, ta petrzalska je uz znama (kupeny projekt Hagibor). Meni sa uzemny plan kvoli Kalinciakovej, Petrzalka ho ma v poriadku.Petrzaka ma v poriadku aj dopravu, co Kalinciakova nie.Petrzalka dostane stavebne povolenie na zaciatku buduceho roku, mozno to bude kto z koho, ale 2012 mame dve haly o kapacite 15.ooo .... ci to bude obsadene, nikto nevie, ak zlyha vystavba na Kalinciakovej, kvoli vystavby skoly, mame zicher.
Podla mna Bajan neustupi a SMER ( ftacnik, fico, statne garancie, ppp projekt) tiez nie. Za Wellfree ( Petrzalka ) stojia zevraj zahranicne banky....a Ryba (SLZH) sa dusuje ze na tom s Durom nezaryzuju....

Jedine co mi vyrazne vadi je poloha Petrzalskej haly..pri cisticke medzi panelakmi? nic moc...teda...


----------



## eMareq

wonderdax said:


> ....bude hala v Petrzalke, bude aj ta na Kalinciakovej. Vyzor haly na Kalinciakovej nie je definitivny, urci ho sutaz, ta petrzalska je uz znama (kupeny projekt Hagibor). Meni sa uzemny plan kvoli Kalinciakovej, Petrzalka ho ma v poriadku.Petrzaka ma v poriadku aj dopravu, co Kalinciakova nie.Petrzalka dostane stavebne povolenie na zaciatku buduceho roku, mozno to bude kto z koho, ale 2012 mame dve haly o kapacite 15.ooo .... ci to bude obsadene, nikto nevie, ak zlyha vystavba na Kalinciakovej, kvoli vystavby skoly, mame zicher.
> Podla mna Bajan neustupi a SMER ( ftacnik, fico, statne garancie, ppp projekt) tiez nie. Za Wellfree ( Petrzalka ) stojia zevraj zahranicne banky....a Ryba (SLZH) sa dusuje ze na tom s Durom nezaryzuju....
> 
> Jedine co mi vyrazne vadi je poloha Petrzalskej haly..pri cisticke medzi panelakmi? nic moc...teda...


Je to každým dňom lepšie a lepšie...

*Ďurkovský: Nie nová hala, opravme štadión Nepelu*



> Vedenie mesta Bratislava ponúklo dnes Ministerstvu školstva SR a Slovenskému zväzu ľadového hokeja (SZĽH) a všetkým zúčastneným, aby sa hokejové majstrovstvá sveta 2011 mohli uskutočniť v prestavanom Zimnom štadióne Ondreja Nepelu v Bratislave. Pre médiá to uviedol primátor hlavného mesta Andrej Ďurkovský.





> Ako ďalej povedal, *zásadne je proti politizácii situácie okolo výstavby haly na šampionát*. Odhadol, že náklady na prestavbu štadióna by mohli byť predbežne niekoľko 100.000.000 Sk (3,295.435,82 eura). "Halu by sme chceli rekonštruovať s finančnou spoluúčasťou štátu, ale náklady by boli výrazne nižšie ako na výstavbu na novej haly," uviedol Ďurkovský s tým, že by vyhoveli aj obyvateľom lokality na Kalinčiakovej ulici, kde by mala hala stáť. Tí sa obávajú istej ekologickej záťaže, čo Ďurkovský rešpektuje.


Možno do úvahy spadajú aj ďalšie lokality, len o nich nikto okrem Gyurkoffského nevie... Z toho kouká dobrá blamáž. :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## palsoft

^^ Jasné, najlepšie to bude v našej stĺpmi podopretej aréne


----------



## aquila

toto som nasiel na jednom fore  kusok poucne .. a smutne zaroven ..

Je naivne si mysliet, ze ksefty okolo budovania noveho hokejoveho stadiona nie su v niekoho prospech. Preco sa VSETCI - SZLH aj samospravy ani nezamyslali nad ponukou sukromneho investora postavit takuto halu na okraji Petrzalky? Odpoved je jednoducha - bolo by to v ich neprospech - inymi slovami - neboli by na tom ziskovi. Ako sa da ziskat na takomto projekte? 
Skusme sa napriklad podrobnejsie pozriet na machinacie okolo pozemkov: 
1) Informacia, ze hala sa ma stavat na brehu Dunaja v Petrzalke, 
2) Spolocnost APOLLO ARENA s.r.o. - ktoru vlastni spolocnost LUKA & BRAMER GROUP a.s. este predtym nakupila pozemky v spominanej lokalite, 
3) Z miesta stavby haly v Petrzalke zislo - oficialny dovod - nedostatok miesta - STU nechcelo predat okolite pozemky, 
4) Bratislavskym poslancom nevadilo, ze neboli schopni ziskat dostatocne velky pozemok k stavbe haly a spominane pozemky sa snazili ziskat, 
5) Kedze pozemky vlastnila sukromna spolocnost LUKA & BRAMER GROUP a.s. (Apollo arena s.r.o.), mesto im ich chcelo vymenit za ine, 
6) V civilizovanych statoch a mestach sa vymiena pomerom 1:1 - na zaklade znaleckeho posudku - aby nebol "okradnuty" stat/mesto ale ani sukromna spolocnost, 
7) V slovenskych podmienkach je ale situacia ina - pozemky v Petrzalke sa vymenili za pozemky v priestoroch Amfiteatra, 
8 ) Jedna sa o LUKRATIVNE pozemky v prijemnej a tichej casti mesta, 
9) Hodnota tychto pozemkov je cca. 420 milionov SK, 
10) Sukromna spolocnost LUKA & BRAMER GROUP a.s. ich ziskala za 150 milionov + pozemky pri Dunaji v Petrzalke (kde sa mala stavat hala), 
11) Tieto pozemky su nepomerne lacnejsie ako tie pri Amfiteatri, 
12) bod 3) - Zo stavby haly v tejto lokalite zislo - avsak z vymeny pozemkov NIE - t.j. spolocnost LUKA & BRAMER GROUP a.s. ziskala zlatu banu za par korun a mesto prislo o stovky milionov Sk, 
13) SZTK - Slovenske Zdruzenie Telesnej Kultury vypisalo na predaj cyklistickeho stadiona na Tehelnom poli verejnu sutaz, 
14) Zo sutaze vzisiel vitaz - ponukol najviac, 
15) Sutaz bola zrusena, aj napriek tomu, ze ju uz vyhral spominany vitaz - dovody neuviedli, 
16) Cyklisticky zvaz na cele s Antonom Tkacom stadion od SZTK kupil - za pozicane peniaze od firmy jedneho zo svojich predstavitelov (niektori z tychto link ), 
17) Nasledne Cyklisticky zvaz stadion predal rakuskej sukromnej spolocnosti STRABAG za 20,5 miliona Sk, 
18 ) Zaujem o cyklisticky stadion malo aj mesto Bratislava - Cyklisticky zvaz sa ale rozhodol pre STRABAG, 
19) Dalsie rozhodnutie o stavbe haly v priestoroch Tehelneho pola, 
20) Mesto Bratislava sa snazi ziskat pozemky v priestore Tehelneho pola na vystavbu haly, 
21) Mesto Bratislava vymiena pozemky pod Cyklistickym stadionom od spolocnosti STRABAG za lukrativne pozemky v tesnej blizkosti Amfiteatra - na Drotarskej ceste, 
22) Vymena prebehla systemom 1:1 ale iba co sa tyka rozlohy - nie co sa tyka CENY a hodnoty pozemkov, 
23) Pozemky pod cyklistickym stadionom maju hodnotu cca. 3 000 Sk/m2 a pozemky na Drotarskej ceste cca. 20 000 Sk/m2, inymi slovami mesto Bratislava ziskalo pozemky v hodnote 3 000 Sk/m2 za pozemky za 20 000 Sk/m2, 
24) Stavebny urad v mestskej casti Stare Mesto dostal ziadost o povolenie zburania Amfiteatra, 
25) Na zrychlenie procesu zburania Amfiteatra a urychlenie vystavby budova Amfiteatra zhorela. 

Toto bol taky rychly chronologicky prieskum faktov, ktore sa mi podarilo ziskat. 
Zopar faktov na zaver: 
Spolocnost LUKA & BRAMER GROUP a.s. vlastni viacero dalsich spolocnosti, medzi inym napr. financnu spolocnost Pohotovost. V novembri 2003 za nejasnych okolnosti ziskala spolocnost Sportka a.s. za 21 milionov Sk. Hodnota Sportka a.s. bola v tej dobe cca. 85 milionov Sk (viac info tu: link ). Jednym zo zakladatelov spolocnosti LUKA & BRAMER GROUP a.s. je miliardar Pavol Krúpa. Podpredsedom a spoluzakladatelom spolocnosti LUKA & BRAMER GROUP a.s. je Ing. Karol Ruman. Zhodou okolnosti je susedom Juraja Sirokeho (jedneho z najvacsich slovenskych podvodnikov a mafianov, byvaleho aktivneho spolupracovnika STB a sponzora SMER-u) a viacerych dalsich "vyznamnych slovenskych financnikov". 
Uznesenie mestskeho zastupitelstva o vymene pozemkov pri Amfiteatri za tie v Petrzalke: link 
Zaujimave je aj hlasovanie o tejto zamene pozemkov - nikto nebol proti: link 
Je uctyhodne ako sa vedia nasi zastupcovia "zhodnut" ked ide o nieco "dolezite"... 

Ako z tychto faktov vidno - pri podobnych "akciach" je najdolezitejsie mat tie spravne informacie zo spravneho zdroja - aby ste vedeli co mate kupit a kedy to mate kupit. Dalsou nevyhnutnou poziadavkou je tichy suhlas samospravy. Ta predsa pochybne transakcie musi odsuhlasit, najlepsie ak je aj v casovej tiesni, to sa da potom lahko ospravedlnit... 
Samozrejme, ze ani informacie, ani suhlas samospravy nie je zadarmo... Ale oplati sa to - aj vlk je syty, aj koza cela, len ludia utru nos... 

Preco sa taketo veci mozu u nas diat? Pretoze je to vsetkym jedno. Novinari to vytiahnu a pospajaju, ludia si to precitaju a na.eru sa na tych svojich zastupcov a o 4 roky ich znova zvolia. Kruh je uzavrety - nekonecny cyklus.


----------



## palsoft

Wizzard said:


> V každom prípade to bude zaujímavý športový areál, no ak už obnovia aj Samsung Arénu, mohol by sa celý šampionát konať tu, ale to by nás Košičania asi zabili a v Bratislave by na tie 2 týždne totálne skolabovala doprava a všetko ostatné


Wizzard, ty si to tuším šípil ešte skôr ako všetci na magistráte :lol:


----------



## Wizzard

palsoft said:


> Wizzard, ty si to tuším šípil ešte skôr ako všetci na magistráte :lol:


Ale prisahám, že v tom nemám prsty  No myslel som že budú dve haly vedľa seba, Samsung a Apollo alebo Kalinčiakova...

A ako starý sympatizant Ďurkovského už začínam tiež pomaly pochybovať o ňom, ale pamätám si ho ešte ako starostu Starého Mesta a ako Staré Mesto vtedy prosperovalo, a ako sa stal jednoznačným favoritom na primátora mesta. Tak neviem, že by sa za tých pár rokov tak zmenil? hno:


----------



## wonderdax

SDKU: Ferendum o mieste novej haly :hilarious ( ja placem od smiechu )


----------



## marish

eMareq said:


> Je to každým dňom lepšie a lepšie...
> 
> *Ďurkovský: Nie nová hala, opravme štadión Nepelu*





wonderdax said:


> SDKU: Ferendum o mieste novej haly :hilarious ( ja placem od smiechu )


tak toto by nevymyslel ani etrend na 1. aprila. toto vie vymysliet iba sam zivot. :lol:


----------



## Mirec

Wizzard said:


> Ale prisahám, že v tom nemám prsty  No myslel som že budú dve haly vedľa seba, Samsung a Apollo alebo Kalinčiakova...
> 
> A ako starý sympatizant Ďurkovského už začínam tiež pomaly pochybovať o ňom, ale pamätám si ho ešte ako starostu Starého Mesta a ako Staré Mesto vtedy prosperovalo, a ako sa stal jednoznačným favoritom na primátora mesta. Tak neviem, že by sa za tých pár rokov tak zmenil? hno:


Preco? Podla mna po dlhej dobe prva rozumna myslienka, ktora vyliezla z jeho hlavy. Bolo by to ovela lacnejsie, nepchala by sa na tak obmedzeny priestor dalsia hala, co moze trosku oddialit dopravny kolaps, ktory tam ale tak ci tak nastane. Stalo by to okolo miliardy, takze by sa na tom usetrilo, tym, ze by to bolo v rezii mesta, tak by si tam nemohol Siroky uliat (ulial by si len Durkovsky :lol: ). Na Slovane by odpadol problem s vyhladom spoza stlpov, kedze by sa urcite odstranili a robila by sa uplne nova konstrukcia strechy a nebol by ani problem s vytazenostou po majstrovstvach, kedze by tam aj nadalej hraval Slovan. Az sa mi nechce verit, ze tento clovek dokazal vyriesit tolko problemov naraz. Podla mna velmi podstatne je aj to, ze sa nemusi nic robit so skolou. Urcite ale budu Slovaci nadavat, ze Slovan dostane zadarmo lepsi stadion, s tym sa neda nic robit, ale aj tak to vyjde o 3 miliardy menej ako keby sa stavala nova hala.


----------



## Joey_T

Pán Ďurkovský a niektorí ďalší zabudli na niekoľko veľmi dôležitých skutočností. V kandidatúre na MS sa slovensko zaviazalo postaviť *novú* polyfunkčnú arénu. Aj keby sa toto dalo obísť, tak sa nepodarí obísť jednu zo základných podmienok pre usporiadanie šampionátu - väčšia z hál musí mať kapacitu *minimálne 12 000 divákov*, teraz to nie je ani osem tisíc. Kde sa to tam dá rozšíriť o ďalších 4000 miest?


----------



## marish

Mirec said:


> Preco? Podla mna po dlhej dobe prva rozumna myslienka, ktora vyliezla z jeho hlavy. Bolo by to ovela lacnejsie, nepchala by sa na tak obmedzeny priestor dalsia hala, co moze trosku oddialit dopravny kolaps, ktory tam ale tak ci tak nastane. Stalo by to okolo miliardy, takze by sa na tom usetrilo, tym, ze by to bolo v rezii mesta, tak by si tam nemohol Siroky uliat (ulial by si len Durkovsky :lol: ). Na Slovane by odpadol problem s vyhladom spoza stlpov, kedze by sa urcite odstranili a robila by sa uplne nova konstrukcia strechy a nebol by ani problem s vytazenostou po majstrovstvach, kedze by tam aj nadalej hraval Slovan. Az sa mi nechce verit, ze tento clovek dokazal vyriesit tolko problemov naraz. Podla mna velmi podstatne je aj to, ze sa nemusi nic robit so skolou. Urcite ale budu Slovaci nadavat, ze Slovan dostane zadarmo lepsi stadion, s tym sa neda nic robit, ale aj tak to vyjde o 3 miliardy menej ako keby sa stavala nova hala.


neviem si predstavit, ako by sa mohli zbavit tych stlpov. tvoria predsa hlavnu opornu konstrukciu a podla mna sa to financne absolutne neoplati prerabat. efektivnejsie je uz pridat par sto milionov a postavit novu, modernu halu.

slovan by mal sice novy stadion, ale na druhej strane by najblizsi rok nemal kde hrat.

preco myslis, ze nova hala by mala stat az 4mld korun? tuto sumu prezentuje iba siroky. stastny hovoril o ovela mensej sume za stadion rovnakej kategorie. pokial si dobre pamatam tak 1,5mld. kde je pravda neviem, stadion som este nekupoval, ale tie 4mld sa mi zdaju neskutocne prestrelene.

tato durkovskeho varianta je podla mna dost nerealna a v rebricku rozumnych rieseni, by som ju zaradil na predposlene miesto, pred riesenie so skolsko-cyklisticko-stadionovou rosadou v susedstve. stale si myslim, ze najrozumnejsie z teraz ponukanych (a teda aspon trochu realnych) rieseni je hala v petrzalke na zelenej luke.


----------



## Mirec

^^ Samozrejme, ze najrozumnejsi variant je ten petrzalsky a prave preto sa realizovat nebude, lebo sa na nom neda tak nabalit. A dalsia vec, ak sa nieco da postavit za statnych 1,5 miliardy ale aj za 4, tak sa to vzdy postavi za 4, aby sa pri tom mohlo nabalit najviac ludi. Petrzalka ma sancu len vtedy, ak sa statna hala postavit nestihne a tak to bude v tej sukromnej. Ak stavia stat, tak ma vzdy najvacsiu sancu najhorsi variant. Ak sa do procesu zainteresuje aj sponzor jednej z vladnych stran (je jedno o aku vladu ide), tak ma najvacsiu sancu nielen najhorsi ale aj najdrahsi variant. To su take slovenske axiomy. Je to smutne, ale je to tak. Zmenit to uz fakt moze len to referendum, vraj ho chysta mestska cast Nove Mesto, to bude srandy, az Sirokeho a spol. poslu obcania kade lahsie.


----------



## aquila

Joey_T said:


> Pán Ďurkovský a niektorí ďalší zabudli na niekoľko veľmi dôležitých skutočností. V kandidatúre na MS sa slovensko zaviazalo postaviť *novú* polyfunkčnú arénu. Aj keby sa toto dalo obísť, tak sa nepodarí obísť jednu zo základných podmienok pre usporiadanie šampionátu - väčšia z hál musí mať kapacitu *minimálne 12 000 divákov*, teraz to nie je ani osem tisíc. Kde sa to tam dá rozšíriť o ďalších 4000 miest?


kedysi mal zimak kapacitu asi 12 tisic... ale vrchne boli na statie  tusim to zmenili v 90tych rokoch .. 

kazdopadne multifunkcnu halu stavat v centre je krepe az to pekne nie je .. 

pri cisticke to bude fajn


----------



## JimmySK

ja nesuhlasim rekonstruovania Samsung Areny... Ved je to strasne stara hala ktora uz nesplna ziadne kriteria na nejaky významný event... Tie stlpy co drzia strechu su uplna na nic... Bratislava potrebuje aspon jednu viac ucelovu halu... Väčšie koncerty sa nemaju kde konat... Aspon že incheba je lebo by sme na koncerty chodili na zelenú lúku... Hlavne že u išlo 100 miliónov na projekt ohľadom arény a teraz kde su hmm... Hanbím sa že tam hero sú taký neschopní ľudia


----------



## Qwert

z: http://www.sme.sk/c/3918743/shooty.html


----------



## Joey_T

aquila said:


> kedysi mal zimak kapacitu asi 12 tisic... ale vrchne boli na statie  tusim to zmenili v 90tych rokoch ..
> 
> kazdopadne multifunkcnu halu stavat v centre je krepe az to pekne nie je ..
> 
> pri cisticke to bude fajn


Ja viem, 5+7 tisíc, no to je teraz neprípustné. VŠETKY miesta musia byť na sedenie. A to sa urobiť jednoducho nedá.


----------



## Qwert

Joey_T said:


> Ja viem, 5+7 tisíc, no to je teraz neprípustné. VŠETKY miesta musia byť na sedenie. A to sa urobiť jednoducho nedá.


Starú halu môže zbúrať a na jej mieste postaviť novú. Slovan môže medzitým hrávať na Dráždiaku.:lol:


----------



## JimmySK

toto som nasiel na jednom fore... :nuts:


----------



## LeMoN-SK

^^Nič proti, ale toľko gramatických chýb v dvoch vetách som už dávno nevidel. :nuts:


----------



## JimmySK

tak to ano... niekto sa este len uci slovencinu... :lol:^^


----------



## marish

^^^^^^ asi som pomalsie chapajuci, ale co bude v tomto pripade drzat strop, kedze tie stlpy drzia iba hodnu tribunu? navstevnici?

neviem, ci sa mi to iba zda, ale na tej vizoske su stlpy na ladovej ploche? sice su oblepene zlto-ciernymi pozóór nalepkami, ale nie som si isty, ci to nebude vadit pri hre. na druhej strane, keby si tam nasi chlapci nacvicili nejake akcie, verim tomu, ze by sme superov vedeli pekne potrapit... takym slalomom na branku alebo skryvanim sa s pukom za stlpom pocas oslabenia.

a posledna vec: len tak presuvat hlavne nosne konstrukcie blizsie k ladu, dalej od ladu, hore-dole sem-tam je podla mna taky zasah do konstrukcie, ze postavit novu strechu je mozno aj lacnejsie (ked si uvedomime, ze bude nova, bude mat dlhsiu zivotnost, novsie materialy atd).


----------



## JimmySK

to nie je original vizualizacia ale v tej fofo ide o vtip..  myslim tým to ako je ta foto spracovana a ako si kompetentni myslia, ze prestavaju len tak stadion... ktory uz ma okolo 60 rokov aj ked boli uz nejake rekonstrukcie...


----------



## eMareq

*Ďurkovský rokoval so Širokým*

http://www.sme.sk/c/3921035/durkovsky-rokoval-so-sirokym.html



> Dohodli sme sa na tom, že ešte tento týždeň sa stretne pracovný koordinačný výbor, ktorý bude hovoriť vyslovene o technike tejto prestavby, o ďalšom postupe. Tiež sme sa dohodli na tom, ktorí ľudia budú za jednu i druhú stranu sedieť vo výbore a ako budeme postupovať ďalej


Som zvedavý čo na to Mr. Wide? Takto mu niekto prekazil plán. Ale verím, že aj z tejto situácie vyťaží čo sa len dá (minimálne ako dodávateľ stavebných prác) :lol:


----------



## marish

JimmySK said:


> to nie je original vizualizacia ale v tej fofo ide o vtip..  myslim tým to ako je ta foto spracovana a ako si kompetentni myslia, ze prestavaju len tak stadion... ktory uz ma okolo 60 rokov aj ked boli uz nejake rekonstrukcie...


vsak ani ja som ten svoj post nemyslel 100% vazne.


----------



## LeMoN-SK

Poznáte pesničku *Banda tupých hláv* od Horkýže slíže? Keď čítam tento thread, vždy mi príde na rozum a ,,neviem prečo"... hno:


----------



## carbonkid

Mrva chce zimný štadión vo Vajnoroch!!!


----------



## wuane

^^Ja navrhujemostavme halu pri Kamziku.Vyborna dostupnost bicyklom alebo aj padakmi,krasna sceneria,ziadny problem s dopravnymi zapchami,pocas zapasov by na vezi mohli viat vlajky hrajucich tymov.


----------



## eMareq

carbonkid said:


> Mrva chce zimný štadión vo Vajnoroch!!!


Prekvapenia na seba nenechajú dlho čakať. Aj ostatní starostovia by sa mohli ozvať.:lol:


----------



## Trak-Tor

eMareq said:


> Prekvapenia na seba nenechajú dlho čakať. Aj ostatní starostovia by sa mohli ozvať.:lol:


No mať jednu multifunkčnú halu v každej mestskej časti by nebolo na zahodenie.
Voľby sa blížia, možno zažijeme preteky v stavaní haly....
:banana:


----------



## Wizzard

hmmm, no nie je to zlé, ale myslím že omnoho lepšie by to bolo na konci Podunajských Biskupíc pri Slovnafte


----------



## Joey_T

Neviem či sa smiať alebo plakať...


----------



## carbonkid

Joey_T said:


> Neviem či sa smiať alebo plakať...


...smiat! je to clanok z roku 2006


----------



## Ayran

nazdar ja som len pozorovatel ale toto ma vykolajilo neskutocne 

http://www.hokej.sk/clanok55619.htm

Diskutovanou témou posledných týždňov v hokejovom hnutí je aj hala pre majstrovstvá sveta 2011. Na budúci týždeň sa začne v Bratislave svetový šampionát v in-line hokeji, ktorý bude pre SZĽH testom schopností a ľudí pre turnaj o tri roky. V súvislosti s halou ponúkol primátor Bratislavy Andrej Ďurkovský rekonštrukciu súčasného zimného štadióna Ondreja Nepelu, na ktorom by sa mohli hrať zápasy majstrovstiev sveta. SZĽH bol partnerom mesta pri výbere pozemku, na ktorej by prípadný investor postavil novú arénu. *"SZĽH nemá inú možnosť ako posledný návrh akceptovať a dohliadnuť, aby zrekonštruovaný stánok spĺňal všetky parametre a požiadavky medzinárodnej federácie," poznamenal Juraj Široký.* Delegáti Rady SZĽH schválili aj viaceré zmeny v smerniciach a poriadkoch zväzu.

za dva roky nic neurobit to je sila som zvedavy na finale kde bude hno:


----------



## eMareq

*Hokejový zväz so starším štadiónom súhlasí*

http://www.sme.sk/c/3925203/Hokejovy-zvaz-so-starsim-stadionom-suhlasi.html



> "SZĽH nemá inú možnosť ako tento krok akceptovať a dohliadnuť na to, aby zrekonštruovaný stánok spĺňal všetky prísne parametre a požiadavky Medzinárodnej hokejovej federácie (IIHF)," uviedol Široký.


Nuž veď čo ti iné ostáva. O 4 mld. zo štátneho si prišiel.



> Úprava štadióna, ktorý je domovským stánkom extraligového Slovana, si podľa primátora vyžiada niekoľko stoviek miliónov korún. Časť peňazí na rekonštrukciu chce získať aj od štátu. Halu, ktorej súčasná kapacita je 8000 divákov, by bolo potrebné pre účely hokejového šampionátu rozšíriť. Pribudnúť by k nej mali aj parkoviská.


Keď už má štát prispieť na reko štadióna v BA, nech bude taký láskavý a prihodí $$$ na výstavbu parkovacieho domu v KE.



carbonkid said:


> ...smiat! je to clanok z roku 2006


Heh, nedivil by som sa, keby sa naozaj nikto ďalší ozval, že aj on chce halu. :lol:


----------



## palsoft

Ďakujem pekne, MS v hale, kde bude kapacita nakoniec mozno 10.000 z toho 2000 miest za stlpmi


----------



## Ayran

Hala by mala slúžiť aj na atletiku i koncerty

modlim sa aby tato hala bola postavena vcas aby sa v nej hrali ms 
http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/86991/vystavba/hala-by-mala-sluzit-aj-na-atletiku-i-koncerty


















































Univerzálna hala, ktorá má slúžiť nielen na športové účely, ale aj na organizovanie koncertov, či už vážnej hudby alebo rockových, by mala vyrásť v lokalite pri čistiarni odpadových vôd v Petržalke. Jej výstavbu pripravuje spoločnosť Wellfree, a.s., ktorá vlastní licenciu na projekt univerzálnej haly pôvodne plánovanej pre majstrovstvá sveta v ľadovom hokeji v Prahe v roku 2004. Pre nedoriešené majetkovoprávne záležitosti napokon tento zámer padol a v Prahe postavili na inom mieste Sazka arénu.

„Na jar roku 2009 by sa už malo stavať,“ povedal nám V. Mühl. Ako dodal, financovanie projektu je zabezpečené zahraničnou bankou a sú aj ponuky spoluúčasti ďalších finančných spoločností. Nevyžaduje si teda žiadne výdavky zo štátneho rozpočtu. Zároveň je projekt arény prispôsobený všetkými parametrami tomu, aby mohla byť súčasťou európskej siete hál.:cheers:


----------



## Joey_T

^^
^^
Ak by tie stĺpy ostali, tak minimálne 5000 miest bolo za nimi. Rekonštrukcia má spočívať vo výmene sedačiek (tie sa mali meniť po sezóne, neviem či sa to začalo, alebo niekto vedel, že sa bude opravovať za štátne kvôli MS...), kompletnej rekonštrukcie strechy, ktorú by už nemali podopierať stĺpy, výstavbou parkovísk...

Som zvedavý, kedy si niekto všimne, že 10 000 miest podľa kritérií IIHF nestačí...

*carbonkid:* No to bude mojou nepozornosťou, ale odľahlo mi.


----------



## hasky

Hmm ... teraz neviem ktory clanok je stary ktory novy ale budem predpokladat ze posledne rozhodnutie je to o rekonstrukcii ... na 1. pohlad sparvne. Ale priznam sa ze som z Vychody a preto sa mi naskyta otazka:
"Pride stat zafinancovat aj rekonstrukciu hokejovej haly pre Popradsky hokejovy klub ci Skalicu ci kohokolvek ineho?"
Preco ma stat liat peniaze sukromnej spolocnosti ak ma moznost odohrat MS v prenajatej hale vystavanaje podla standardov zo sukromnych zdrojov. To bude rozdiel v cene za prenajom az taky markantny??? Ake je prepojenie radnych a vedenia Slovanu (resp. majitela haly)? Ak niekto viete budem rad za vysvetlenie.


----------



## marish

ak by sa zrekonstruoval stadion slovanu, postavila hala pri cisticke a potom by kompetentni rozhodli, ze majstrovstva sa budu hrat v petrzalke, tak by som bol celkom rad. 

i ked je dost nespravodlive, ak z penazi obyvatelov celeho slovenska sa zrekonstruuje stadion jedneho tymu (ale dufam, ze aspon uz konecne oddelia tribunu hosti, z coho budu mat hlavne oni radost). 

p.s. stale si neviem predstavit, ako sa chcu zbavit stlpov. technicky to mozne urcite je, lenze financne sa to imho totalne neoplati... hno:


----------



## Qwert

Ešte koľko sprostostí navrhnú, kým priznajú, že hala v Petržalke je po všetkých stránkach najlepšie riešenie?hno:


----------



## hasky

Siroky by mohol navrhnut svoj dom, ak mu ho za niekolko miliard zrekonstruujeme tak by sa tam mohlo zmestit tych 20000 a mozeme hrat tam


----------



## wuane

marish said:


> ak by sa zrekonstruoval stadion slovanu, postavila hala pri cisticke a potom by kompetentni rozhodli, ze majstrovstva sa budu hrat v petrzalke, tak by som bol celkom rad.


 Mam este lepsie riesenie.Ak by zrekonstruoval stadion Slovanu,postavila by sa hala na Kalinciakovej,a potom by kompetenti rozhodli,ze majstrovstva sa budu hrat v Petrzalke,tak by som bol celkom rad.


----------



## potkanX

wuane said:


> Mam este lepsie riesenie.Ak by zrekonstruoval stadion Slovanu,postavila by sa hala na Kalinciakovej,a potom by kompetenti rozhodli,ze majstrovstva sa budu hrat v Petrzalke,tak by som bol celkom rad.


tyto sportostosti sa maju stavat z TVOJICH penazi.


----------



## metropoly_sk

toto sa moze stat iba u nas na Slovensku.


----------



## marish

potkanX said:


> tyto sportostosti sa maju stavat z TVOJICH penazi.


nie. z penazi nas vsetkych... :nuts:

wuane, ak by toto vsetko postavili, tak myslim, ze mozme zabudnut na narodny futbalovy stadion. stat by najblizsich par rokov uz nic do sportu nedal. hno:


----------



## wuane

^^
Ospravedlnujem sa vsetkym,ktory moj post nepochopili ironicky.Mal som tam dat viac vysmiateho smajla.:nuts:


----------



## marish

^^ no ked na moj ironicky post reagujes ironicky, tak sa to vyneguje... matematika, stvrta trieda ZS.


----------



## wuane

^^preco,ja som ironizoval na druhu.Matematika ,siedma trieda ZS:lol::lol:


----------



## Joey_T

:lol::lol: Zaujímavá debata. Ja som ten post ironicky pochopil.
Dúfam, že tá firma stihne načas postaviť halu a na Kalinčiakovej sa nič stavať nebude. Predsa len, neďaleko je Štadión Interu, STarena, nie tak ďaleko futbalový štadión Slovana a Hneď vedľa Kalinčiakovej Športová hala. Keby len v dvoch objektoch boli nejaké väčšie akcie naraz, neviem ako by to na cestách vyzeralo...


----------



## Sukino

More idiocy from Ďurkovský:

http://www.sme.sk/c/3927281/durkovsky-bude-to-refresh-starej-babicky.html


----------



## Ayran

palsoft said:


> ^^ V Petržalke idú stavať, či tam MS budú alebo nie a dokončené to chcú mať niekedy koncom roka 2010, takže bude len na SZĽH, či tam tie MS potom usporiadajú.. Ale keď to bude tak ako hovoríš s tréningovkou v Košiciach, tak sa môžeme rozlúčiť aj s MS v Petržalke..


no ale tak ono szlh sa moze z vlastnikmi haly dohodnut na usporiadani zalezi ake si budu klast podmienky ale ako ich poznam budu chciet aj z toho mala vytazit maximum hno: dufam ze dostanu rozum a ked bude ta hala stat tak neurobia zo seba vecsich hlupakov ako robia zo seba teras a vyuziu jej kapacity


----------



## wuane

Joey_T said:


> Začína sa to zvrhávať na tradičné nezhody východ-západ... Myslím, že trocha objektivity by nezaškodilo.
> 
> Je jasné, že Bratislava zaspala čo sa týka výstavby haly. Tá sa akosi predražila, kto vie čo si o tom myslieť... V Košiciach sa nič nerobí... Prečo? Štát sa do toho nijak neangažuje. Zväz nebol schopný za desať rokov vybaviť 750 miliónov na dokončenie štadióna, no keď sa plánuje v Bratislave, bez mihnutia oka dostane 200 miliónov na projektovú dokumentáciu... Štadión v Košiciach stojí vďaka Rezešovi, či sa to už niekomu páči, alebo nie. Fico je ochotný "zacvakať" celú halu v hlavnom meste, no na parkhouse a tréningovú halu pri Steel Aréne si musí mesto zháňať peniaze od darcov, z dvoch percent daní a podobne...
> 
> Hotely sa v Košiciach určite nestavajú vďaka mestu, ani kvôli šampionátu, tých je dlhodobo veľký nedostatok. Skôr by som povedal, že mesto to často viac sťažuje investorom, než vytvára vhodné podmienky, no to je na inú debatu.
> 
> Osobne mi príde problém v tom *kde* postaviť halu za neskutočne smiešny. Vždy sa na Slovensku riešil problém *za čo* stavať, teraz to netreba a pozrime sa ako to vyzerá. Investor je, peniaze sú, možnosť ukázať sa pred svetom sa nám doslova ponúka a kompetentní sa hádajú na takých sprostostiach. Nech mi nikto nevraví, že za tým nie je niečo iné.


Tak toto postni svojmu kolegovi ayranovi do PM.Uplne suhlasim s tym co si napisal,a osobne si zelam aby aj v KE aj v BA dopadlo vsetko dobre.Pre mna neexistuje vychod ani zapad,ja som Slovak.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> Tak toto postni svojmu kolegovi ayranovi do PM.Uplne suhlasim s tym co si napisal,a osobne si zelam aby aj v KE aj v BA dopadlo vsetko dobre.Pre mna neexistuje vychod ani zapad,ja som Slovak.


 sak aj ja som slovak  aj ja mam kamosov v ba v nitre trencine .... a aj ja chcem ms sak jednicna moznost okusit pravu atmosku tak blizko len ja to nechcem v stlp arene


----------



## wuane

^^Tak na zapasy do BA nechod,mate predsa halu v Kosiciach.:nuts:Aj tak to nebude v Samsung arene,o tom vazne pochybujem.A s tymi stlpmi by im to IIHF ani nedovolila si myslim.


----------



## Joey_T

A aj keby sa hralo na starom štadióne, tak tie stĺpy tam nebudú. Rekonštrukcia bude spočívať aj v kompletnej úprave strachy. No tomu, že sa tam bude hrať dávam šancu 1:20 oproti usporiadaniu šampionátu v novej hale.


----------



## Ayran

Joey_T said:


> A aj keby sa hralo na starom štadióne, tak tie stĺpy tam nebudú. Rekonštrukcia bude spočívať aj v kompletnej úprave strachy. No tomu, že sa tam bude hrať dávam šancu 1:20 oproti usporiadaniu šampionátu v novej hale.


:lol: asi nepozeras spravy ako sa vyjadrili hlavny tejto myslienky a padla otazka ci sa odstrania stlpy tak povedali nie stlpy ostavaju nechcu narusat statiku  neviem odial mas info o odstraneni ale to urcite nebude


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^Tak na zapasy do BA nechod,mate predsa halu v Kosiciach.:nuts:Aj tak to nebude v Samsung arene,o tom vazne pochybujem.A s tymi stlpmi by im to IIHF ani nedovolila si myslim.


uvidime to by musela byt riadna rekonstrukcia hadam bude v petrzalke a inak neje nahodou podmienka vystavby novej haly ? neviem moze sa to pousit ?


----------



## isidor

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/3946221/...y-v-Petrzalke-na-vystavbu-sportovej-haly.html

to akoze potom ich chcu prenajat nejakemu investorovi, kto tam postavi halu? ci predat mu ich? alebo zupa chce stavat halu?


----------



## cibula

^^ mesto odkupi pozemky, cast z nich preda investorovi, ktory postavi halu za svoje a cast inym investorom ktori tam budu chciet budovat ostatne sluzby, ostane tam aj miesto na dalsie sportoviska... 
moze sa tak vytvorit nova moderna sportova stvrt, ktora by posunula petrzalku na lepsiu uroven 

budem rad ked sa narodny stadion ani nebude stavat, peniaze by sa mohli vyuzit na poriadny (aspon 40000) novy futbalovy stadion na slovane s parkovacim domom s min. 7000 miestami. 
uz davno si mali kompetentni uvedomit ze koncentrovat vsetky sportoviska na jednom mieste (tom najhorsom hno je nezmysel.


----------



## hurahura

co si sa zblaznil????
40000 ludi pride na futbal na slovensku tak raz za 10rokov pri idealnej konstelacii hviezd /na ihrisku aj na oblohe/ tak 25tis je podla mna predimenzovany strop


----------



## wuane

hurahura said:


> co si sa zblaznil????
> 40000 ludi pride na futbal na slovensku tak raz za 10rokov pri idealnej konstelacii hviezd /na ihrisku aj na oblohe/ tak 25tis je podla mna predimenzovany strop


Tak ja neviem,ale par krat sa uz stalo ze si na tehlene pole nekupil listky,samozrejme ,ked tu hral inter milano,anglicko a podobne,ale predsa.A to ma kapacitu 32 000.Ja by som novy futbalovy stadion pod 30 000 nestaval.Ale sme uz dost OT,sorry.


----------



## cibula

v zapasoch, v ktorych sa vypreda 25000 listkov by sa bez problemov vypredalo aj 40000...
pri vyuzitelnosti ide hlavne o kvalitu slovenskej ligy, ktora je sice uboha, ale prave megaprojekty ako takyto stadion ju mozu posunut spravnym smerom, zlepsila by sa atmosfera a kulturnost (na novom peknom stadione si len tak niekto nedovoli vytrhavat stolicky a robit bordel, ver mi), ludia by radsej stravili vikendove popoludnie na atraktivnom stadione s kvalitnymi sluzbami pri dobrom zapase..
Aj mensie mesta (o dost) maju vacsie stadiony ako bratislava, je to tak trocha aj o ludoch, ktorich treba vychovat k kulturnejsiemu zivotu a lepsiemu narodnemu a lokalnemu citeniu..
velke projekty podnecuju velke zmeny a tie nas futbal, ale aj hokej potrebuje. stavat novy stadion pre 25000 ludi by iba dokazovalo velmi male ambicie...
v buducnosti (2020/24) bude chciet cesko a slovensko organizovat EURO, bude potrebne postavit nove stadiony s kapacitou min. 30000 (tie najmensie, mozno len docasne), ale aj dva s kapacitou min. 40000, 50tisicovy stadion sa planuje v prahe, kde inde by mal byt ten druhy vacsi ako v bratislave?
slovensky sport je v srackach a eventy ako MS v hokeji a EURO vo futbale ho mozu z nich dostat... najprv by sa vsak musel zbavit skorumpovanych kokotov vo vedeni... uz mi je zle z toho ako sa vyvija vsetko okolo tohto stadiona a ani nechcem vediet ako to nakoniec dopadne... hno:


----------



## wuane

^^Cibula,suhlasim s tebou,ale zasluzil by si si ban.Dufam ze ho nedostanes:nuts::lol:
V BA by mali stavat podla mna stadion nad 30 000,v KE nech je 20 000 a v ostatnych mestach ako sa citia.Presne ako hovoris,je to o ambiciah.Okrem toho si myslim ze nove stadiony pritiahnu viac divakov,nehovorim o zastresenych tribunach,proste ked prsi,na futbal sa nejde ,lebo kto tam bude dve hodiny moknut?Samozrejme sa to tyka aj hokeja,a dovolim si povedat,ze futbalove stadiony na slovensku su v lepsom stave ako hokejove.


----------



## Joey_T

Dobré štadióny sú možno tak v Ružomberku a Žiline. O ostatných škoda rozprávať. Nitra, či Trenčín nemajú ani poriadne tribúny, akurát tak odstupňované obrubníky od hracej plochy... No táto téma je o niečom inom.


----------



## Qwert

^^Myslím, že je načase založiť thread o športoviskách a s nimi súvisiacich flamoch a diskusiách.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^Cibula,suhlasim s tebou,ale zasluzil by si si ban.Dufam ze ho nedostanes:nuts::lol:
> V BA by mali stavat podla mna stadion nad 30 000,v KE nech je 20 000 a v ostatnych mestach ako sa citia.Presne ako hovoris,je to o ambiciah.Okrem toho si myslim ze nove stadiony pritiahnu viac divakov,nehovorim o zastresenych tribunach,proste ked prsi,na futbal sa nejde ,lebo kto tam bude dve hodiny moknut?Samozrejme sa to tyka aj hokeja,a dovolim si povedat,ze futbalove stadiony na slovensku su v lepsom stave ako hokejove.


v kosiciach sa ide stava 21 000 stadion na slovensku ligu z moznostou rozsisrenia na euro na 30 000  a vsetko je na najlepsej ceste , pozemky us vlastny spolocnost ktora ide stavat stadion :cheers:


----------



## Joey_T

Qwert said:


> ^^Myslím, že je načase založiť thread o športoviskách a s nimi súvisiacich flamoch a diskusiách.


Založil som topic o športoviskách, pokračovať možno tam.


----------



## cibula

^^ pre lenivcov pridam link:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652103
xD


----------



## Sukino

> moznostou rozsisrenia na euro na 30 000


You mean European Football Championship? :lol:


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> v kosiciach sa ide stava 21 000 stadion na slovensku ligu z moznostou rozsisrenia na euro na 30 000  a vsetko je na najlepsej ceste , pozemky us vlastny spolocnost ktora ide stavat stadion :cheers:


O tom tu uz nejaky piatok vieme


----------



## Ayran

aquila said:


> joey_t: tento mikolajov nazor je tu len preto, lebo sa nedostanu miliardy tym spravnym SMERom rozumej, nedostane ho mafiozo siroky.
> .
> za to pojdu 4 miliardy do ziliny, kde to nie je ani len mestske, ale ciste sukromne. slotove.


no vies ale ludom to nevadi lebo to narodne nebude us len v ba vy us tych narodnych budov mate dost je nacase ich stavat aj niekde mimo


----------



## brezo

Zas 4 miliardy do ZA nepôjdu. Veď sa vravelo o podpore štátu 800 miliónov, zvyšok súkromné peniaze, teda z 4,5 miliardy. Či sa niečo zmenilo?


----------



## Qwert

Ayran said:


> no vies ale ludom to nevadi lebo to narodne nebude us len v ba vy us tych narodnych budov mate dost je nacase ich stavat aj niekde mimo


Súdiac podľa nereprezentatívnej vzorky členov tohto fóra, mám pocit, že Žilina je oveľa viac nenávidená než Bratislava.


----------



## Ayran

Qwert said:


> Súdiac podľa nereprezentatívnej vzorky členov tohto fóra, mám pocit, že Žilina je oveľa viac nenávidená než Bratislava.


no neviem mne to nevadi ja mam to mam aspon blizsie a ked budu taketo projekty v inych mestach tak to podporim , myslim ze v mnohych je zavist nad tym ze nieco take budu mat ale ved nech maju nech kazde mesto ma nejaku poriadnu halu aby mohlo aspon nejako reprezentovat stat  tak teda dufam ze takychto projektov pribudne viac ale aj v strede a vychode slovenska miest je tu dost a aj ludi, ktory by do tychto stankov chodili


----------



## johnnyy

Qwert said:


> Súdiac podľa nereprezentatívnej vzorky členov tohto fóra, mám pocit, že Žilina je oveľa viac nenávidená než Bratislava.


a neopravnene... nechapem vsetci tu na nu kydaju.. a kvoli comu.. ze ma par zilinskych zbohatlikov vela penazi a dobre napady?? je to chore hno:


----------



## wizard112

johnnyy said:


> a neopravnene... nechapem vsetci tu na nu kydaju.. a kvoli comu.. ze ma par zilinskych zbohatlikov vela penazi a dobre napady?? je to chore hno:


Žilinskí zbohatlíci nikomu nevadia, problém je v tom, že už akosi priveľa peňazí tečia do ZA, peňazí nás všetkých, kamarát... Je to choré, s tým súhlasím...

A to s tým štadiónom ma prekvapilo. No však nemôžu dať peniaze do BA, ale do ZA... Tam treba. :lol:


----------



## johnnyy

wizard112 said:


> Žilinskí zbohatlíci nikomu nevadia, problém je v tom, že už akosi priveľa peňazí tečia do ZA, peňazí nás všetkých, kamarát... Je to choré, s tým súhlasím...
> 
> A to s tým štadiónom ma prekvapilo. No však nemôžu dať peniaze do BA, ale do ZA... Tam treba. :lol:


no ze povedz mi ktore projekty v ziline sa platia zo statnych penazi.. okrem NSC a to sa este nevie ci sa to platit vobec bude...

btw: to s tou chorobou si to nepochopil...hno: ale neva.. svet sa nezruti..


----------



## Joey_T

aquila said:


> joey_t: tento mikolajov nazor je tu len preto, lebo sa nedostanu miliardy tym spravnym SMERom rozumej, nedostane ho mafiozo siroky.
> .
> za to pojdu 4 miliardy do ziliny, kde to nie je ani len mestske, ale ciste sukromne. slotove.


Tento Mikolajov názor je tu preto, lebo ho ešte nepočul Fico. Po dnešku si už minister rozmyslí, čo bude nahlas hovoriť. Široký je Robertkov dobrý kamarát, takže už okolo toho Mikolaj verejne nenahovorí. Každý v tejto vláde tancuje ako Fico píska...
.
Do Žiliny pôjde menej, no to je na dlhšiu diskusiu.


----------



## alexander.27

*Ministerstvo školstva sa nevzdalo výstavby haly*



Joey_T said:


> No predsa len z času na čas dokážu tí politici zo seba dostať aj niečo rozumné! O to prekvapujúcejšie, ak sa jedná o nikoho z koalície. Som si ale istý, že Mikolajovi tento názor dlho nevydrží...





Joey_T said:


> Tento Mikolajov názor je tu preto, lebo ho ešte nepočul Fico. Po dnešku si už minister rozmyslí, čo bude nahlas hovoriť. Široký je Robertkov dobrý kamarát, takže už okolo toho Mikolaj verejne nenahovorí. Každý v tejto vláde tancuje ako Fico píska...


aby sme sa ešte viac nasmiali...


> Ministerstvo školstva SR, ktoré malo spolufinancovať výstavbu novej multifunkčnej haly pre Majstrovstvá sveta v ľadovom hokeji 2011 v Bratislave, sa myšlienky výstavby tejto arény stále nevzdalo. Potvrdila to hovorkyňa ministerstva Dana Španková....Keďže v súčasnosti ešte nie sú presne stanovené detaily rekonštrukcie ani náklady, Uhrinová sa nevedela vyjadriť, kto a ako sa bude finančne podieľať na rekonštrukcii štadióna. Odpovedať nevedela ani na otázku, ako je možné, že mesto pripravuje rekonštrukciu a ministerstvo školstva stále počíta s výstavbou novej haly.


http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/90567/vystavba/ministerstvo-skolstva-sa-nevzdalo-vystavby-haly


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> no vies ale ludom to nevadi lebo to narodne nebude us len v ba vy us tych narodnych budov mate dost je nacase ich stavat aj niekde mimo


BA je asi pre nieco hlavnym mestom,je logicke ze tam sidlia narodne institucie.Uplne nerozumiem tomu co tu ty uz par tyzdnov pises.Toto sa vo vyspelom svete nerobi,co ty chces presadzovat.Za komacov sa to robilo s BB,a nijak jej to nepomohlo ako sa mozes docitat v dalsom threade.Proste kazde mesto a region ma svoje ulohy,BA je hlavne mesto,tak tu budu statne a narodne institucie v najvacsom zastupeni.To ze sa obcas odohra zapas alebo Koncert v inom meste je podla mna dobre,ale iste veci by mali byt sustredene na jednom mieste,setri to peniaze,ulahcuje komunikaciu a ma to dalsie vyhody.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> BA je asi pre nieco hlavnym mestom,je logicke ze tam sidlia narodne institucie.Uplne nerozumiem tomu co tu ty uz par tyzdnov pises.Toto sa vo vyspelom svete nerobi,co ty chces presadzovat.Za komacov sa to robilo s BB,a nijak jej to nepomohlo ako sa mozes docitat v dalsom threade.Proste kazde mesto a region ma svoje ulohy,BA je hlavne mesto,tak tu budu statne a narodne institucie v najvacsom zastupeni.To ze sa obcas odohra zapas alebo Koncert v inom meste je podla mna dobre,ale iste veci by mali byt sustredene na jednom mieste,setri to peniaze,ulahcuje komunikaciu a ma to dalsie vyhody.


ano maly by byt sustrenedene na jednom mieste a pristupne vsetkych co v ba urcite nieje teda nam z vychodu urcite nie keby ze zijes na vychode tak pochopis moje reci aj ja by som rad siel na tenis resp na iny zapas nasej repre lenze ja okrem listka musim vysolit dalsie nemale peniaze za prepravu na koniec repulbiky + 6 hodin cesty tam 6 hodin naspet to ti uricte nebude len tak jedno a preto by mi viac vyhovalo keby taketo narodne veci boli inde a somnou este takemu milionu ludi z vychodu minimalne tebe by sa tiez nechcelo cestovat niekde do michaloviec keby ze to je hlavne mesto a tam su vsetky tieto institucie  nestaci mat na vec len svoj pohlad ale skus sa na veci pozerat inymi ocami ja viem ze tebe to vyhovuje ze ty sa nemusis z mesta pohnut no lenze okrem vas blavakov tu zijeme aj mi mimo bratislavsky a aj mi chceme zazit davis cup , slovensku reprezentaciu a podobne akcie a bez toho cestovania na koniec reprubliky  asi tak a to ze je hlavnym mestom nezname automaticky ze tam musi sidlit vsetko narodne ved narodne ma sluzit narodnemu ludu nie len casti obyvatelstva  pre mna zamna parlamnet si nechajte ten nezaujima nikoho ale tieto institucie nie
a us vobec nezdilam nazor ze tieto narodne stanky by mali sidlit na jednom mieste aky to ma vyznam ? ze na jednom mieste ze bude pri sebe hokejova , tenisova,futbalova a este neviem aka arena tieto sporty sa navzajom nekombinuju a nemaju nic spolocne preco by ine mesto mesto nemohlo hostit nejake ine narodne podujatie ? ved kazde mesto sa chce zviditelnit a toto by bola velka prilezitost pre rozvoj danych miest , kedze by tam chodilo kvantum ludi  tot moj nazor


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> a us vobec nezdilam nazor ze tieto narodne stanky by mali sidlit na jednom mieste aky to ma vyznam ? ze na jednom mieste ze bude pri sebe hokejova , tenisova,futbalova a este neviem aka arena tieto sporty sa navzajom nekombinuju a nemaju nic spolocne preco by ine mesto mesto nemohlo hostit nejake ine narodne podujatie ? ved kazde mesto sa chce zviditelnit a toto by bola velka prilezitost pre rozvoj danych miest , kedze by tam chodilo kvantum ludi  tot moj nazor


Tak najskor ti odpoviem na toto.Mali by byt sustredene na jednom mieste,aj ked Bajkalska ulica v BA nie je to najlepsie miesto,lepsie by bolo niekde za BA.Na jednom mieste by mali byt preto,lebo sa da na tom usetrit mnozstvo penazi.Namiesto 5 parkovisk staci ked postavis jedno vacsie ktore obsluzi vsetky sportoviska,malokedy sa stava ze su dve velke podujatia v jednom termine alebo hodine.Da sa lepsie koordinovat doprava a navrhovat dopravne riesenia pre danu lokalitu,ked sa pre nu pocita s naporom ludi.Nemusis mat takych lokalit 5 v meste ale jednu.Okrem toho hotely,restauracie a ostatna obsluha taktiez moze byt na jednom mieste,ma to obrovske vyhody,treba len trochu porozmyslat.

A k tej prvej casti.Keby si trochu cital pozornejsie,tak som napisal ,ze som za to aby sa zapasy hravali na striedacku na roznych stadionoch,zalezalo by od kapacity,atraktivnosti zapasov,fanusickeho potencialu atd.Momentalne je situacia taka,ze sa neda hrat inde okrem BA,a to len velmi velmi tazko.Dufam ze sa bude hravat za dva roky aj v Ziline,Trnave,a ked si postavite stadion tak aj v Kosiciach.Ale narodne centrum pre akykolvek sport nie je len o zapasoch a o tej slave dookola.To su hlavne treningy a regeneracia,zrazy reprezentacii,ktore navonok nijak nezatraktivnuju dane miesto.
Pri sikovnom manazmente sa da vybavit vsetko.Ved v steel arene bol nejaky basketbal,motokros,neviem ci aj nie tenis.Treba tlacit na vedenie,nech sa vybavuje,ked mate podmienky.Tak isto je to aj s futbalom a hokejom.Mate tam tiez kopec koncertov,tak neviem preco zrovna ty sa stazujes ze nemas kam ist.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> Tak najskor ti odpoviem na toto.Mali by byt sustredene na jednom mieste,aj ked Bajkalska ulica v BA nie je to najlepsie miesto,lepsie by bolo niekde za BA.Na jednom mieste by mali byt preto,lebo sa da na tom usetrit mnozstvo penazi.Namiesto 5 parkovisk staci ked postavis jedno vacsie ktore obsluzi vsetky sportoviska,malokedy sa stava ze su dve velke podujatia v jednom termine alebo hodine.Da sa lepsie koordinovat doprava a navrhovat dopravne riesenia pre danu lokalitu,ked sa pre nu pocita s naporom ludi.Nemusis mat takych lokalit 5 v meste ale jednu.Okrem toho hotely,restauracie a ostatna obsluha taktiez moze byt na jednom mieste,ma to obrovske vyhody,treba len trochu porozmyslat.
> 
> A k tej prvej casti.Keby si trochu cital pozornejsie,tak som napisal ,ze som za to aby sa zapasy hravali na striedacku na roznych stadionoch,zalezalo by od kapacity,atraktivnosti zapasov,fanusickeho potencialu atd.Momentalne je situacia taka,ze sa neda hrat inde okrem BA,a to len velmi velmi tazko.Dufam ze sa bude hravat za dva roky aj v Ziline,Trnave,a ked si postavite stadion tak aj v Kosiciach.Ale narodne centrum pre akykolvek sport nie je len o zapasoch a o tej slave dookola.To su hlavne treningy a regeneracia,zrazy reprezentacii,ktore navonok nijak nezatraktivnuju dane miesto.
> Pri sikovnom manazmente sa da vybavit vsetko.Ved v steel arene bol nejaky basketbal,motokros,neviem ci aj nie tenis.Treba tlacit na vedenie,nech sa vybavuje,ked mate podmienky.Tak isto je to aj s futbalom a hokejom.Mate tam tiez kopec koncertov,tak neviem preco zrovna ty sa stazujes ze nemas kam ist.


no ano mi mame ale tak treba mysliet aj na inych nie furt len na seba  a k tej prvej casti keby ze su sportoviska kazde jedno v inom mieste tak z parkovanim a krizovatkami nemas problem


----------



## hasky

wuane said:


> Tak najskor ti odpoviem na toto.Mali by byt sustredene na jednom mieste,aj ked Bajkalska ulica v BA nie je to najlepsie miesto,lepsie by bolo niekde za BA.Na jednom mieste by mali byt preto,lebo sa da na tom usetrit mnozstvo penazi.Namiesto 5 parkovisk staci ked postavis jedno vacsie ktore obsluzi vsetky sportoviska,malokedy sa stava ze su dve velke podujatia v jednom termine alebo hodine.Da sa lepsie koordinovat doprava a navrhovat dopravne riesenia pre danu lokalitu,ked sa pre nu pocita s naporom ludi.Nemusis mat takych lokalit 5 v meste ale jednu.Okrem toho hotely,restauracie a ostatna obsluha taktiez moze byt na jednom mieste,ma to obrovske vyhody,treba len trochu porozmyslat.


Za predpokladu, ze by ste si za svoje (myslim peniaze mesta) postavili sportove centrum s jednym parkoviskom a 10 arenami pre kazdy sport jednu, tak vam nikto z celeho SR nepovie ani slovo.



wuane said:


> A k tej prvej casti.Keby si trochu cital pozornejsie,tak som napisal ,ze som za to aby sa zapasy hravali na striedacku na roznych stadionoch,zalezalo by od kapacity,atraktivnosti zapasov,fanusickeho potencialu atd.Momentalne je situacia taka,ze sa neda hrat inde okrem BA,a to len velmi velmi tazko.Dufam ze sa bude hravat za dva roky aj v Ziline,Trnave,a ked si postavite stadion tak aj v Kosiciach.Ale narodne centrum pre akykolvek sport nie je len o zapasoch a o tej slave dookola.To su hlavne treningy a regeneracia,zrazy reprezentacii,ktore navonok nijak nezatraktivnuju dane miesto.
> Pri sikovnom manazmente sa da vybavit vsetko.Ved v steel arene bol nejaky basketbal,motokros,neviem ci aj nie tenis.Treba tlacit na vedenie,nech sa vybavuje,ked mate podmienky.Tak isto je to aj s futbalom a hokejom.Mate tam tiez kopec koncertov,tak neviem preco zrovna ty sa stazujes ze nemas kam ist.


Zase pises, ze "ked si postavite stadion tak aj v Kosiciach" tak mi prezrad preco mi "si mame postavit" a vam "postavime vsetci". Za to ze Bratislava je hlavne mesto? Je hlavne mesto sportu? Ano je najvacsie mesto, ale to ho nepredurcuje k tomu aby sa mu vsetci skladali na sportove vyzitie. Sam pises, ze narodne stanky sluzia na oddych, relax. A to si zvysok SR nezasluzi. Myslis, ze keby NFS bol v Blave, Hokejovy v Kosiciach, Tenisovy v BB a pod, ze by sa niekomu nieco stalo. Ano hokejova a tenisova reprezentacia by musela sidlit mimo BA, ale ved jej clenmi niesu len Blavaci. Tot si myslim je postoj ludi mimo BA na ktory sa snazime poukazovat.


----------



## wuane

^^trochu prekrucas moje slova.Ked si postavite som myslel fyzicke postavenie,nie financovanie,to ma nezaujima,ak vam da stat 3 miliardy,mne to prekazat nebude,ale udajne ste na najlepsej ceste,a stat to ani financovat nebude.

Pozri,neviem ci citas cele forum,ale zrejme velmi nepoznas moje postoje k Slovensku.Medzi prvymi som podporil vystavbu NSC v Ziline aj ked sa mi nepaci system financovania.Som stastny ze mate v KE Steel arenu, a tesim sa zakazdym ked mi Zilincania postnu nejake fotky ich futbalove stadionu,ako prebieha rekonstrukcia.Snoril som po nete,aby som sa dozvedel,ako to bude s Trnavskym stadionom.Ver mi,ze ja som z tych,ktory nemaju problem,ak bude nieco narodne v inych mestach.Vela reprezentacii ma ale tradiciu hravat v BA,je to aj logicke,lebo tu zije najviac ludi.+ rad by som vedel,ako by si urcil hlavne mesto sportu.Tak schvalne mi zrataj ,z ktoreho mesta je najviac reprezentantov,celkovo vo vsetkych sportch.Som za to aby prevazna cast narodnych stadionov a centier stala v BA s tym,ze ak budu v inych mestach kvalitne stadiony,reprezentacne zapasy sa mozu hravat na striedacku.Napriklad hokej v Kosiciach,Basketbal v Ziline a pod.

PS:Nezijem priamo v BA,ale v Modre,kusok vedla.Hravam futbal za Modru.Mame stadionik,ktory ma asi 50 rokov,a este sa za tu dobu donho neivestovalo.Mame problem zohnat z EU alebo od statu nejake peniaze na rekonstrukciu,ktora je nevyhnutna,staci sa prist pozriet.A zrazu pocuvam ze stat postavil 200 minifutbalovych ihrisk po celom Slovensku za neviem kolko mld.Mal by som citit nespravodlivost?


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^trochu prekrucas moje slova.Ked si postavite som myslel fyzicke postavenie,nie financovanie,to ma nezaujima,ak vam da stat 3 miliardy,mne to prekazat nebude,ale udajne ste na najlepsej ceste,a stat to ani financovat nebude.
> 
> Pozri,neviem ci citas cele forum,ale zrejme velmi nepoznas moje postoje k Slovensku.Medzi prvymi som podporil vystavbu NSC v Ziline aj ked sa mi nepaci system financovania.Som stastny ze mate v KE Steel arenu, a tesim sa zakazdym ked mi Zilincania postnu nejake fotky ich futbalove stadionu,ako prebieha rekonstrukcia.Snoril som po nete,aby som sa dozvedel,ako to bude s Trnavskym stadionom.Ver mi,ze ja som z tych,ktory nemaju problem,ak bude nieco narodne v inych mestach.Vela reprezentacii ma ale tradiciu hravat v BA,je to aj logicke,lebo tu zije najviac ludi.+ rad by som vedel,ako by si urcil hlavne mesto sportu.Tak schvalne mi zrataj ,z ktoreho mesta je najviac reprezentantov,celkovo vo vsetkych sportch.Som za to aby prevazna cast narodnych stadionov a centier stala v BA s tym,ze ak budu v inych mestach kvalitne stadiony,reprezentacne zapasy sa mozu hravat na striedacku.Napriklad hokej v Kosiciach,Basketbal v Ziline a pod.
> 
> PS:Nezijem priamo v BA,ale v Modre,kusok vedla.Hravam futbal za Modru.Mame stadionik,ktory ma asi 50 rokov,a este sa za tu dobu donho neivestovalo.Mame problem zohnat z EU alebo od statu nejake peniaze na rekonstrukciu,ktora je nevyhnutna,staci sa prist pozriet.A zrazu pocuvam ze stat postavil 200 minifutbalovych ihrisk po celom Slovensku za neviem kolko mld.Mal by som citit nespravodlivost?


to by som sa divil keby ze ti vadi rekonstrukcia a stadiony unas v ziline a tranve kezde to nejde zo statnych :lol: okrem toho v ziline nsc ti nema co ine vadit kedze na to stat peniaze nedal a ani neda


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> to by som sa divil keby ze ti vadi rekonstrukcia a stadiony unas v ziline a tranve kezde to nejde zo statnych :lol: okrem toho v ziline nsc ti nema co ine vadit kedze na to stat peniaze nedal a ani neda


Citas po druhych ,ale hlavne po sebe,a snazis sa aby tvoje prispevky nejak suvisely s tym,co quotujes?Som napisal ,ze by mi nevadilo,ani keby inde financoval stat nejaky projekt,napriklad halu alebo stadion.


----------



## hasky

wuane said:


> ^^trochu prekrucas moje slova.Ked si postavite som myslel fyzicke postavenie,nie financovanie,to ma nezaujima,ak vam da stat 3 miliardy,mne to prekazat nebude,ale udajne ste na najlepsej ceste,a stat to ani financovat nebude.


No vacsinu SR prave financie zaujimaju. Kedze vlada nic mimo BA co sa tyka sportu zafinancovat nexce 



wuane said:


> Pozri,neviem ci citas cele forum,ale zrejme velmi nepoznas moje postoje k Slovensku.Medzi prvymi som podporil vystavbu NSC v Ziline aj ked sa mi nepaci system financovania.Som stastny ze mate v KE Steel arenu, a tesim sa zakazdym ked mi Zilincania postnu nejake fotky ich futbalove stadionu,ako prebieha rekonstrukcia.Snoril som po nete,aby som sa dozvedel,ako to bude s Trnavskym stadionom.Ver mi,ze ja som z tych,ktory nemaju problem,ak bude nieco narodne v inych mestach.Vela reprezentacii ma ale tradiciu hravat v BA,je to aj logicke,lebo tu zije najviac ludi.+ rad by som vedel,ako by si urcil hlavne mesto sportu.Tak schvalne mi zrataj ,z ktoreho mesta je najviac reprezentantov,celkovo vo vsetkych sportch.Som za to aby prevazna cast narodnych stadionov a centier stala v BA s tym,ze ak budu v inych mestach kvalitne stadiony,reprezentacne zapasy sa mozu hravat na striedacku.Napriklad hokej v Kosiciach,Basketbal v Ziline a pod.


Citam tuto diskusiu uz nejaky ten mesiac. A musim uznat, ze po zmene avatara som ta nespoznal (vacsinou sa riadim avatarmi a nie menami) tak prepac ak si to vzal ako osobnu invektivu. Na druhej strane sa snazim poukazat na priepast vo financovani, ktora existuje. Ano, je pravda, ze BA vyrobi vacsie percento HDP ako zvysok SR, ale nieje to aj tym, ze do nej prudilo a prudi neporovnatelne viac dotacii? Ved uz len ti statny uradnici, ktorych vsetci zivime byvaju v BA a teda tam musia aj nakupovat a minat zarobene peniaze co umelo zvysuje prijmi BA kraja a to je zacarovany kruh.



wuane said:


> PS:Nezijem priamo v BA,ale v Modre,kusok vedla.Hravam futbal za Modru.Mame stadionik,ktory ma asi 50 rokov,a este sa za tu dobu donho neivestovalo.Mame problem zohnat z EU alebo od statu nejake peniaze na rekonstrukciu,ktora je nevyhnutna,staci sa prist pozriet.A zrazu pocuvam ze stat postavil 200 minifutbalovych ihrisk po celom Slovensku za neviem kolko mld.Mal by som citit nespravodlivost?


Ak tie ihriska vlada postavila koncentrovane na jednom mieste a nie v sulade s rozlozenim hustoty obyvatelov tak nespravodlivost cit. Inak skus porovnat cenu 200 minifut. ihrisk a jedneho NFS 

Takze som zastanca regionalneho rozvoja v zavyslosti na dostupnosti sluzieb pre vsetkych obyvatelov SR nie len vybranej vzorky! :cheers:


----------



## wuane

Hasky,to ze nevies,ze do BA nejdu ziadne priame dotacie,asi nie je tvoja chyba,kedze v BA nezijes.Mam na mysli Europske,ktore su v sucasnosti najvyraznejsie,ktore moze niekto dostat.Ba ich dostat nemoze.A tie nepriame,ktore spominas su uplne logicke,vyplyvaju zo statutu hlavneho mesta,a okrem tej svetlejsej stranky by si mohol poukazal aj na tie menej svetle,ako tu nejaky tvoj kosicky kolega spomenul,ze tym ze je tu vela uradov,je tu aj zla doprava,co je dost velke negativum.

S tymmi ihriskami.Ludia,citajte.:lol:Ja som hovoril o ihrisku v Modre,nie o narodnom stadione Hasky.Nam by stacilo mozno 5 milionov.:nuts::nuts:


----------



## PINCO

To je pravda s tymi peniazmi z EU.Bratislava ako mesto ma strasne cesty,roztrepane zabradlia,nenamalovane stlpy zabradli,vysoka trava a storocne busy mhd.Kosice dostavaju prachy z EU a vizualne su na tom omnoho krajsie ako BA.


----------



## MordarGrunn




----------



## eMareq

PINCO said:


> To je pravda s tymi peniazmi z EU.Bratislava ako mesto ma strasne cesty,roztrepane zabradlia,nenamalovane stlpy zabradli,vysoka trava a storocne busy mhd.Kosice dostavaju prachy z EU a vizualne su na tom omnoho krajsie ako BA.


Vieš mi ukázať, kedy mesto dostalo nejaké prachy z €Ú a na čo ich dalo? Zmenou legislatívy o meste Košice sa síce umožnilo, že mestské časti môžu čerpať prostriedky z fondov €Ú, ale na ich získanie treba projekty. Keď nebudú, nebudú ani €€€. Takže poprosím zoznam. 



MordarGrunn said:


>


Love berem do kešeňe. :lol:

Byť oklamanými Bratislavčanmi Vás (ešte stále) baví(?)


----------



## ov_79

palsoft said:


> First arena visualizations:


Co? MS 2011 se bude hrát tady v té krabici? A je to určitě vizualizace té haly, nespletl ses? Není to náhodou to víceúrovňové parkoviště co má být přes ulici ?

hno:


----------



## wuane

^^Citaj thread predtym nez nieco napiseshno:^^


----------



## Nido

ov_79 said:


> Co? MS 2011 se bude hrát tady v té krabici? A je to určitě vizualizace té haly, nespletl ses? Není to náhodou to víceúrovňové parkoviště co má být přes ulici ?
> 
> hno:


asi tak ako je odporucane vyssie, by bolo dobre si co to precitat a potom sa pytat ci sa tam bude hrat, ale tak odpoved znie: nie, nebude sa tam hrat, nejaki "mudri" pani dosli na to ze staci zrekonstruovat stadion, kde hrava Slovan.


----------



## Joey_T

Čo ale rozhodne nemôže stačiť a nakoniec to neprejde. Ako neprešla výstavba medzi mostami, pri letisku, na Kalinčiakovej, na cyklistickom štadióne, tak neprejde ani rekonštrukcia. 

Taká poznámka. Po poslednom play-off mal Slovan naplánovanú kompletnú výmenu sedačiek na štadióne. Prečo sa s tým nezačalo? Kto by niečo robil za vlastné, ak mu na to dá štát? Stačí rok počkať.


----------



## wuane

BTW:Mne sa ten kvadrovity navrh na Kalinciakovej pacil.Ak by bol pekny obklad bolo by to super.Skoda lokality.


----------



## LeMoN-SK

^^Mne zase absolútne, je mi z toho na grcanie. Štadión v tvare sklenenej krabice? Nie, Ďakujem. Videl som už mnoho štadiónov, s ich konštrukciou sa dá naozaj čarovať. Je mi jasné, že sa to premieta do ceny... Ale i tak verím, že nie všetky boli omnoho drahšie ako tento hlúpy kváder...


----------



## palsoft

Vraj uz zislo z oboch navrhov (Kalinciakova, rekonstrukcia Slovana) a coraz realnejsie je MS v Petrzalke..


----------



## LeMoN-SK

^^Ak by to tak bolo, som rád. Ale rekonštrukcia Slovana + majstrovstvá v súkromnej hale v Petržalke by mi tiež nevadili :lol:


----------



## marish

LeMoN-SK said:


> ^^Mne zase absolútne, je mi z toho na grcanie. Štadión v tvare sklenenej krabice? Nie, Ďakujem. Videl som už mnoho štadiónov, s ich konštrukciou sa dá naozaj čarovať. Je mi jasné, že sa to premieta do ceny... Ale i tak verím, že nie všetky boli omnoho drahšie ako tento hlúpy kváder...


tu bol hlavne problem, ze v zastavanej lokalite uz velmi carovat s konstrukciou nemozes (nie je na to priestor). podla mna boli radi, ze to tam nejak napchali. preto ten kvader nevidim ako chybu. to uz bola len pricina ovela vacsej chyby - zlej lokality.

ak sa ale bude realizovat variant "za sukromne v petrzalke", verim, ze konstrukcia bude vyzerat naozaj "stadionovo". tie vizualizacie, ktore boli prezentovane su naozaj pekne. :cheers:


----------



## wuane

Dufam ze sa bude hrat u sukromnika,a Slovan nech si rekonstruuje stadion za vlastne,lebo nas Slovensko zozere.


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> Dufam ze sa bude hrat u sukromnika,a Slovan nech si rekonstruuje stadion za vlastne,lebo nas Slovensko zozere.


Súkromný štadión (napr. Slovan) sa musí rekonštruovať za súkromné peniaze. Nech je to hocikde a nie preto, že by niekto pre to niekoho zožral, ale preto, že to tak má byť. Ak by štát zrekonštruoval Slovan, tak by potom mal zrekonštruovať každý štadión.


----------



## wonderdax

Klub je sukromny, nie vsak stadion, stadion vlastni mesto, teda stat ide pomahat mestu, tak ako chce pomoct napr Ziline.


----------



## Qwert

wonderdax said:


> Klub je sukromny, nie vsak stadion, stadion vlastni mesto, teda stat ide pomahat mestu, tak ako chce pomoct napr Ziline.


Aha, to som nevedel.

V Žiline chcú pomôcť súkromnému investorovi, nie mestu. Ale keď štát v tomto prípade (úplne zbytočne) pomôže mestu, tak aj všetky ostatné mestá môžu žiadať pomoc pri rekonštrukcii štadiónov. Je to zase skoro to isté.


----------



## wuane

^^Samozrejme,mozu.
K tomu Slovanu.Myslel som,ze keby sa pre MS zrekonstruoval,a postavila by sa aj Petrzalska hala,tak vacsina Slovakov by len videla zrekonstruovany Slovan,nie pozadie,kto to pre koho rekonstruoval.


----------



## wuane

*Prisiel mi mail,asi aj vam*

Vážený fanúšik SVK hokeja,

Petičný výbor "Spojme sa pre hokej" Vám ďakuje za podporu našej petície.

Myslíme, že sa veci pomaly hýbu dobrým smerom. Vďaka súčinnosti viacerých občianských iniciatív sa podarilo zastaviť plánovanú výstavbu haly na Kalinčiakovej, rovnako ako totálnu prestavbu starého zimného štadióna. Lokalita v Petržalke na Janíkových poliach vyzerá už veľmi reálne.

Najväčším úspechom petície samotnej je to, že sa Ján Filc vyjadril už viackrát k bodom kritiky a veríme že sa to bude riešiť.

Radi by sme Vás stručne informovali o tom najhlavnejšom čo sa zatiaľ udialo, o čo sme sa snažili a taktiež Vás prosíme o vyplnenie kratkeho dotazníka, ktorý súvisí s našou ďalšou aktivitou.

Dotazník nájdete na adrese: http://spojmesaprehokej.tym.sk/anketa.php

Dúfam, že si na to nájdete čas a ža Vás tento email neobťažuje.

Na stránke http://spojmesaprehokej.tym.sk/sumar/ nájdete prehľad našej doterajšej činnosti.

Prajeme Vám pekný deň.

Petičný výbor peticie http://spojmesaprehokej.tym.sk/peticia

predseda petičného výboru
Ing. Marek Duľa

Členova petičného výboru
Ing. Oskar Turcsányi
Ing. Pavol Baláž
Pavol Švantner
František Tajzler
Mgr. Martin Potočný


----------



## Ayran

ten navrh pre rekonstrukciu stl areny us padol ? alebo co je stym ? a ked nepadol tak preco sa este vzdy hraje na tom zimaku ked us sa mal rekonstuovat ? hno: nechapem ako mozu tak lezerne pristupovat k ms szlh


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> ten navrh pre rekonstrukciu stl areny us padol ? alebo co je stym ? a ked nepadol tak preco sa este vzdy hraje na tom zimaku ked us sa mal rekonstuovat ? hno: nechapem ako mozu tak lezerne pristupovat k ms szlh


Tebe by sa pacilo keby sa rekonstruoval Slovan,nech tam tie stlpy ostanu,nech mas na co nadavat co?:lol:


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> Tebe by sa pacilo keby sa rekonstruoval Slovan,nech tam tie stlpy ostanu,nech mas na co nadavat co?:lol:


mne je to jedno len nech us konecne nieco robia hno: a ta hala v petrzalke sa stavia ci este nie ?


----------



## Qwert

Ayran said:


> no co je natom asi smiesne hmmmmmmm zeby si stat privlastnil zasluhy za dostavbu hmmm


A nemá ich, keď dal dotáciu?


----------



## Joey_T

Myslím, že šlo o nejakú dohodu medzi USS a štátom ohľadom tých dotácií.


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> urcite nie  blava nema nato utiahnut cely sampionat sama


Samozrejme ze na to ma,vymenuj dovody preco by nemala.Alebo to bude ako s dovodmi preco sa ti nepacia americke mesta??:lol:
Ale ako si dodal,iihf to nepovoluje.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> Samozrejme ze na to ma,vymenuj dovody preco by nemala.Alebo to bude ako s dovodmi preco sa ti nepacia americke mesta??:lol:
> Ale ako si dodal,iihf to nepovoluje.


no momentalne asi jeden z hlavnych dvodov je STADION :lol::lol: zatial nemate ani prerobenu stl arenu a nemate postavenu tu v petrzalke a este nieje iste ze aj ked sa v petrzalke bude stavat ze sa to stihne a ci szlh to tam vobec da


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> no momentalne asi jeden z hlavnych dvodov je STADION :lol::lol: zatial nemate ani prerobenu stl arenu a nemate postavenu tu v petrzalke a este nieje iste ze aj ked sa v petrzalke bude stavat ze sa to stihne a ci szlh to tam vobec da


na to si ale nemyslel ked si ten post pisal,lebo vtedy sa bavilo uz v zmysle ,ze stoja dva stadiony,je to stranu dozadu,da sa to lahko precitat.
A inac mohol by si mat trochu ucty voci skvelemu Slovenskemu sportovcovi akym bol Ondrej Nepela,a volat stadion po nom pomenovany tak,ako sa vola.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> na to si ale nemyslel ked si ten post pisal,lebo vtedy sa bavilo uz v zmysle ,ze stoja dva stadiony,je to stranu dozadu,da sa to lahko precitat.
> A inac mohol by si mat trochu ucty voci skvelemu Slovenskemu sportovcovi akym bol Ondrej Nepela,a volat stadion po nom pomenovany tak,ako sa vola.


ondreja nepelu si cenim a preto si myslim ze jeho meno by malo niest aj lepsie sportovisko ako je stl arena a nazov nezmenim lebo tie stlpy mi neskutcone vadia a ked budu ms tam bude to horza hno: mohla by sa hala v petrzalke premenovat na stadion ondreja nepelu a tento len samsung "arena"


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> ondreja nepelu si cenim a preto si myslim ze jeho meno by malo niest aj lepsie sportovisko ako je stl arena a nazov nezmenim lebo tie stlpy mi neskutcone vadia a ked budu ms tam bude to horza hno: mohla by sa hala v petrzalke premenovat na stadion ondreja nepelu a tento len samsung "arena"


No to je argument.Myslim ze keby sme mali vsetky sporotviska v stave,v akom je stadion Ondreja Nepelu alebo Samsung arena,tak by sme boli radi.Vobec ta nechapem.Stlpy su kozmeticka,ale nie funkcna chyba.No vela stadionov,a nie len hokejovych je vo funkcne dezolatnom stave,a stlpy by uvitali,aby im nepadli.hno:


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> No to je argument.Myslim ze keby sme mali vsetky sporotviska v stave,v akom je stadion Ondreja Nepelu alebo Samsung arena,tak by sme boli radi.Vobec ta nechapem.Stlpy su kozmeticka,ale nie funkcna chyba.No vela stadionov,a nie len hokejovych je vo funkcne dezolatnom stave,a stlpy by uvitali,aby im nepadli.hno:


no neviem o ktorych vravis ale v extralige su aj mensie a krajsie stadiony ako je samsung arena vid taky poprad skalica trencin alebo taka spisska presov ....


----------



## wuane

^^No tak nebudem sa hadat s tebou,to je vecou vkusu,ale zrovna spomenute su podla mna urcite nie krajsie ako Samsung arena.Bol si v nej uz vlastne?
Ten stadion vobec neni skaredy.Tie stlpy vadia,ale inac je v pohode.Ak by sa vymenili sedacky a odstranily stlpy,tak tomu stadionu nic nechyba a bol by na urovni aj vramci europy.samozrejme,bavime sa o interieroch.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^No tak nebudem sa hadat s tebou,to je vecou vkusu,ale zrovna spomenute su podla mna urcite nie krajsie ako Samsung arena.Bol si v nej uz vlastne?
> Ten stadion vobec neni skaredy.Tie stlpy vadia,ale inac je v pohode.Ak by sa vymenili sedacky a odstranily stlpy,tak tomu stadionu nic nechyba a bol by na urovni aj vramci europy.samozrejme,bavime sa o interieroch.


bol som  a vravim ze spomenute su urcite krajsie a lepsie poriesene co sa vchodv a trbun tyka  o sedackach ani nevravim to ze je v samsung arene kocka a sky boxi z nej este nerobi kvaltiny stadion ine vyhodi okrem vyssej kapacity nevidim oproti inym zimak a teras ked sa dokonci popradsky bude uricte lepsi nez je samsung arena  
tu je videjko z popradu 
http://www.tvpoprad.sk/player.php?sel=1115
a v skalici bude nieco podobne


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> bol som  a vravim ze spomenute su urcite krajsie a lepsie poriesene co sa vchodv a trbun tyka  o sedackach ani nevravim to ze je v samsung arene kocka a sky boxi z nej este nerobi kvaltiny stadion ine vyhodi okrem vyssej kapacity nevidim oproti inym zimak a teras ked sa dokonci popradsky bude uricte lepsi nez je samsung arena
> tu je videjko z popradu
> http://www.tvpoprad.sk/player.php?sel=1115
> a v skalici bude nieco podobne


To je uplne jedno.Povedal som pravdu,ked som napisal,ze vacsina sportovisk na Slovensku ak by boli v stave ako Samsung arena,tak sme spokojny.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> To je uplne jedno.Povedal som pravdu,ked som napisal,ze vacsina sportovisk na Slovensku ak by boli v stave ako Samsung arena,tak sme spokojny.


no neviem napriklad take organizacne zlozky tam chybaju ,co som mohol pocitil na finale hno::bash: ked ponas hadzali flase a neviem co vsetko tomu vravim kultura a naviac v samsung arene ako v jedinom stanku na svk chyba SEKTOR hostujucich fans ktory ma aj liptovska stodola :nuts:


----------



## wuane

^^to je kultura sportovych fanusikov na Slovensku.So stadionom to nema nic spolocne.Vo vyspelych statoch nemas ziadne sektory pre hosti,leblo ludia sa tam nechodia byt ale pozerat na sport.


----------



## Wizzard

^^ Presne tak!  Sektory pre hostí sú známkou zaostalosti, jedine Bratislava ide s dobou :banana:


----------



## Ayran

Wizzard said:


> ^^ Presne tak!  Sektory pre hostí sú známkou zaostalosti, jedine Bratislava ide s dobou :banana:


hej ide dobou ... a bolo to vidono na finale :nuts: ze ako aj fanusikovia idu dobou hadzanim jogurtov kaprou a hot dogou na lada a pri vasej mentaline je sektor hostujucich fans viac potrebny ako v skalici alebo trencine hno: a to ze nasackujte hostujucich fans medzi vlastich cez finale rovno dostredu to bolo fakt najrozumnejsie riesenie a priam nukalo branislavskym divakom vyvolavat problemi :bash: takze VY ako idu z dobou najprv si zmente divakov a tak si ruste sektori hosti inak je to najväcsia somarina na slovneskych zimak


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^to je kultura sportovych fanusikov na Slovensku.So stadionom to nema nic spolocne.Vo vyspelych statoch nemas ziadne sektory pre hosti,leblo ludia sa tam nechodia byt ale pozerat na sport.


jj doprajem ti to pozeranie ked tak z 20 metrov niekto oleje vodou popripade za.ebe horcicou z hod dogu to je cela vasa kultura a my niesme vyspeli stat a ked us tak v ba niesu divaci ktory by dokazali kludne sediet vedla kosicanov takze sektor hosti je uvas viac ako potrebny


----------



## wuane

^^ja viem dobre ako to na stadionoch vyzera,a to chodievam aj na futbal,kde je to o 100% horsie ako na hokeji.Je to o kulture slovenskych fanusikov,a nie nasich ci ako si to povedal.Debili su aj tu aj v Kosiciach.Ale to so stadionom nema nic spolocne.Ten plotik je ale zatial asi najvacsi nedostatok,ktory ma na funkciu stadiona dopad,aky si napisal.Takze len tak dalej.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^ja viem dobre ako to na stadionoch vyzera,a to chodievam aj na futbal,kde je to o 100% horsie ako na hokeji.Je to o kulture slovenskych fanusikov,a nie nasich ci ako si to povedal.Debili su aj tu aj v Kosiciach.Ale to so stadionom nema nic spolocne.Ten plotik je ale zatial asi najvacsi nedostatok,ktory ma na funkciu stadiona dopad,aky si napisal.Takze len tak dalej.


na futbal nechodim uz z principu a pre lise hlavy :nuts: to neje fandenie ale nicenie majetku a hej su aj v ke ale v steel arene sa k slovanistom nedostanu


----------



## wuane

^^Trochu uz odbacame.Tak to nechajme tak.Ja si myslim ,ze nebyt stlpov,ten stadion s miernymi kozmetickymi upravami,ako si napriklad naznacil plot,alebo sedacky,je to standardny stadion ,za ktory sa netreba hambit.To ze v Poprade sa rekonstruuje a bude modernejsi je pravda,ale si treba aj uvedomit,ze Popradsky je raz tak mensi,a teda aj rekonstrukcia bola lacnejsia,okrem toho poprad nejak vyrazne dlhsie nic neprerabal,asi setrili na toto.Slovan to robi postupne.


----------



## marish

Ayran said:


> jj doprajem ti to pozeranie ked tak z 20 metrov niekto oleje vodou popripade za.ebe horcicou z hod dogu to je cela vasa kultura a my niesme vyspeli stat a ked us tak v ba niesu divaci ktory by dokazali kludne sediet vedla kosicanov takze sektor hosti je uvas viac ako potrebny


ja som na tom finale bol, a ak by som mal hotdog, tak si bud isty ze ho radsej zjem. :cheers:

to ze nejaky pristal na tebe je chyba fanusikov (ak sa tak daju nazvat) a nie stadiona. chces snad povedat, ze ak by bol sektor hosti oddeleny, tak by to zastavilo nejaky hoddog?

samsung arena je naozaj pekny stadion a za poslednych par rokov sa aj zmenil k lepsiemu. sice presiel iba kozmetickymi upravami, ale nemozem povedat, ze by som s nim nebol spokojny. jedinu chybu ktoru ma, su spominane stlpy, tie vsak pri extraligovych zapasoch nie su ziadna tragedia.
preto je samsung arenu zbytocne rekunstruovat. na extraligu bohate staci sucastny stav a dostojna arena na MS z nej nikdy nebude, pokial sa nezbavi stlpov. a tych sa bez velmi nakladnej prestavby (ktora by bola viac tunel na peniaze, ako prestavba) nezbavi.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^No nedopustime na BA,preco by sme mali?Ale nebudem napadat preto Kosice.hno:


preco asi by ste mali no preto lebo vase mesto sa malo postarat o pozemky pod hokejovim stadionom nie szlh , ktore z pozemkami len kseftuje , potom us len kazdy narieka ze pozemky su zle a nemame cas tak budeme rekonstruovat no us to vidim ako nam zoberu ms ved ta vasa "arena" nema treningovu halu , ktoru nema ani nasa a mi ju musime stavat tak nechapem ze preco vasa ju nemusi mat proste uvas roby , kazdy kto chce co chce a na to ze iihf dalo pravidla na ms , ktorimi sa treba riadit pri organizacii sa nato neprihliada , som zvedavy kde bude finale ked nemame 12 000ovu halu a vo vasej stlp arene ? to radsej nech nesu to bude obraz o slovensku fakt tieto ms ak budu tak to bude hamba bez tej novej areny


----------



## Ayran

T6A5 said:


> Nie, nedopustíme, aj keby ťa malo rozhodiť od hnevu.


:lol: heh oukej tak potom preco mate problem postavit halu ? ak na vase mesto tak nedopustite ? :lol: :lol: a preco szlh kseftuje z vasimi pozemkami a preco durkovsky ponuka rekonstrukciu haly ked iihf povedalo jasne ze mame postavit halu ?


----------



## Jaakub

Ayran: Odkiaľ si zobral, že Samsung Arena nemá tréningovú halu? Tá bola aj podmienkou pre ME 2001 (alebo 2000, už si to nepamätám) krasokorčuliarov, ktoré na ZŠ boli. Takisto sa v tej hale hrala aj I. divízia MS v in-line hokeji. 

Ďalej, by ma zaujímalo prečo to píšeš v takom zmysle, ako keby bolo v našich silách proti tomu niečo spraviť. Navyše Slovensko ako také a ani Bratislava nemá problém postaviť halu. Ale istým ľuďom do sústavné odkladanie, predlžovanie a kšeftovanie vyhovuje. A čo ja s tým mám spraviť? Mám prísť na SZĽH a pekne ich poprosiť nech sa už z mesto a BSK dohodnú na pozemku?


----------



## Wizzard

Ayran, to fakt Steel Aréna nemá tréningovú halu? Som myslel že je to štandard, kua  Samsung aréna ju má hneď vedľa, z pochopiteľných dôvodov si ju veľa ľudí nevšimne. Vidím že na nete asi nie je fotka, cvaknem ju zajtra cestou do roboty ak nezabudnem a hneď ráno to dám na net


----------



## Ayran

Wizzard said:


> Ayran, to fakt Steel Aréna nemá tréningovú halu? Som myslel že je to štandard, kua  Samsung aréna ju má hneď vedľa, z pochopiteľných dôvodov si ju veľa ľudí nevšimne. Vidím že na nete asi nie je fotka, cvaknem ju zajtra cestou do roboty ak nezabudnem a hneď ráno to dám na net


no daj  ale aj si neviem predstavit finale v samsung arene a v steelke bude len este nato treba love , na ktore si musia kosice spolu zo steelkou zarobit sami , kedze mi nemame podporu statu ako vzdy hno:


----------



## Wizzard

Ayran said:


> no daj  ale aj si neviem predstavit finale v samsung arene a v steelke bude len este nato treba love , na ktore si musia kosice spolu zo steelkou zarobit sami , kedze mi nemame podporu statu ako vzdy hno:


V Samsung aréne si neviem predstaviť finále ani ja, to radšej v Steelke, len tú halu dostavať, verím že podpora štátu bude, musí byť  :cheers:


----------



## Ayran

Jaakub said:


> Ayran: Odkiaľ si zobral, že Samsung Arena nemá tréningovú halu? Tá bola aj podmienkou pre ME 2001 (alebo 2000, už si to nepamätám) krasokorčuliarov, ktoré na ZŠ boli. Takisto sa v tej hale hrala aj I. divízia MS v in-line hokeji.
> 
> Ďalej, by ma zaujímalo prečo to píšeš v takom zmysle, ako keby bolo v našich silách proti tomu niečo spraviť. Navyše Slovensko ako také a ani Bratislava nemá problém postaviť halu. Ale istým ľuďom do sústavné odkladanie, predlžovanie a kšeftovanie vyhovuje. A čo ja s tým mám spraviť? Mám prísť na SZĽH a pekne ich poprosiť nech sa už z mesto a BSK dohodnú na pozemku?


najprv dojdi za durkovskym prefackaj ho nech sa spameta a da pozemok aj s potvrdenim na vystavbu :lol: a potom dojdi na szlh tam prefackaj kazdeho (okrem toho nasho bakosa , ktory chudak tam nema skoro ziadne slovo) aby sa us neprizivovali a robili nieco alebo aby spolupracovali na vystavbe haly v petrzalke ale urcite nie rekonstrukcia to je to najhorsie riesenie hno: a o tej treningovke neviem ani som ju nevidel


----------



## Wizzard

Našiel som jedinú svoju fotku, kde je to fakt zle, ale predsa len trochu vidno, úplne na pravo na kraji, taká nízka búda, to je začiatok, zvyšok je asi skrytý za stromami, zajtra skúsim lepšiu fotku


----------



## Ayran

Wizzard said:


> V Samsung aréne si neviem predstaviť finále ani ja, to radšej v Steelke, len tú halu dostavať, verím že podpora štátu bude, musí byť  :cheers:


tak plany us su neviem ci ich videl tak to sem dam a podpora statu nebude us o tom boli nejake clanky na vystavbu je potrebnych 80 milionov 20 us maju od mesta zvysok chcu zyskat od sponzorov a z prenajmu sky boxov + koncerty akice ...
viac info tu : http://www.steelarena.sk/index.php?context=307&p=276

a k treningovej hale info 

Technické parametre Tréningovej haly
Rozmer:26 x 56 m
Výška :7,8 m
Kapacita:600 divákov
Počet miest na ploche:2000 divákov
Počet šatní :12

vizalizacie su tu : http://www.steelarena.sk/index.php?context=307&p=280

a toto je hlavna reklama na dostavbu


----------



## cibula

tasler a kuli su na co na tom plagate akoze wtf?? hno:


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> najprv dojdi za durkovskym prefackaj ho nech sa spameta a da pozemok aj s potvrdenim na vystavbu :lol: a potom dojdi na szlh tam prefackaj kazdeho (okrem toho nasho bakosa , ktory chudak tam nema skoro ziadne slovo) aby sa us neprizivovali a robili nieco alebo aby spolupracovali na vystavbe haly v petrzalke ale urcite nie rekonstrukcia to je to najhorsie riesenie hno: a o tej treningovke neviem ani som ju nevidel


Ayran.Nezovseobecnuj neschopnost SZLH a vedenia mesta na celu BA a svoje antibratislavske vylevy si nechaj pre niekoho ineho a neplet ich do seriozneho fora,lebo sorry,ale o ludoch prezentujucich taketo nazory mam uz dlhu dobu svoj nazor.Sam si vymenoval kde lezi problem,tak sa netvar ako keby sa 500 000 Bratislavcanov nahrnulo na pozemok,a branilo telami vystavbe.
Nadavaj na zvaz a maximalne este tak na vedenie mesta.A oddnes mozes aj na Fica.Cital som,ze ich poprosil,aby sa uz dohodli,kde to vlastne chcu postavit.
Ach ten alibizmus.Este dnes mohli s bandou rozhodnut ze pridelia statnu pomoc sukromnikovi do Petrzalky,ako boli horlivo ochotni prispiet na NSC v Ziline,a zajtra sa mohlo stavat.A nie demonstrativne sa zapajat a "surit" vystavbu.


----------



## Wizzard

Tu je tá naša tréningová hala, prvý obrázok je Zimák pub a začiatok haly, druhá je fotená počas jazdy autobusu a je to niečo ako vstup.


----------



## Qwert

> _Predseda Bratislavského samosprávneho kraja Vladimír Bajan oslovil primátora Bratislavy Andreja Ďurkovského a starostu Petržalky Milana Ftáčnika ohľadom výstavby viacúčelovej haly v Bratislave_
> 
> *Bajan chce novú viacúčelovú halu*
> 
> 
> BRATISLAVA 26. augusta (SITA) - Na základe pondelňajších verejných vyjadrení premiéra Roberta Fica, ktorý vyzval predstaviteľov Bratislavského samosprávneho kraja (BSK) a hlavného mesta na dohodu a zároveň verejne prisľúbil finančne podporiť výstavbu viacúčelovej haly v Bratislave, sa predseda Bratislavského samosprávneho kraja Vladimír Bajan v utorok rozhodol osloviť primátora Bratislavy Andreja Ďurkovského a starostu Petržalky Milana Ftáčnika.
> 
> Vyzýva ich na spoločné rokovania v záujme "spojiť svoju snahu a spoločne požiadať vládu Slovenskej republiky o financovanie novej viacúčelovej haly". Bajan opätovne ponúkol pozemky v bratislavskej Petržalke, ktoré sú majetkom BSK. Toto riešenie má podporu poslancov, je najrýchlejšie a zároveň môže významným spôsobom obohatiť a rozvinúť potenciál Bratislavy a jej okolia.
> 
> Vladimír Bajan je naďalej presvedčený, že len výstavbou v Petržalke je možné zabezpečiť nielen dôstojné konanie majstrovstiev sveta v hokeji v roku 2011, ale zároveň aj organizáciu mnohých iných športových a spoločenských podujatí v budúcnosti.
> 
> 26. 8. 2008 12:17:00 | Copyright © SITA 2008
> © 2008 Petit Press. Autorské práva sú vyhradené a vykonáva ich vydavateľ. Spravodajská licencia vyhradená.


z: http://sport.sme.sk/c/4048019/bajan-chce-novu-viacucelovu-halu.html


----------



## hasky

Konecne na to prisli, ze sa im to podari len ak z procesu vylucia SZLH, podla mna sa to teraz uz rozbehne. 
Len ma mrzi, ze nas pan premier nebude rovnako velkorysi aj ku dostavbe treningovej haly v KE (co sa tyka MS) a vystavbe soprtovych centier v inych krajskych mestach  ale tu debatu sme tu uz svojho casu viedli tak nebudem zacinat flame znovu. PEACE


----------



## isidor

Teraz som sa asi stratil. To maju byt v Petrzalke DVE haly? Jedna od sukromneho investora (o ktorej sa uz hovori ako o hotovej veci) a dalsia za statne?


----------



## Phill

isidor said:


> Teraz som sa asi stratil. To maju byt v Petrzalke DVE haly? Jedna od sukromneho investora (o ktorej sa uz hovori ako o hotovej veci) a dalsia za statne?


Presne. Až na to, že za štátne. Myslím, že prispeje kraj alebo mesto. 
Ak ne, tak čo už...


----------



## cibula

lepsie dve ako ziadna  aj ked si myslim ze tam ide skor o dohodu/prispeni od statu s tym ze sa ms budu hrat tam.


----------



## R1S0

oboch ziskuchtivych kocurov-uzkeho aj petkovskeho by som najradsej poslal na sibir.
v KE treba na dostavbu 80 milionov,dufam,ze sa popri tych miliardach pre halu v BA najdu......

inak je to neskutocny tunel,ak sa moze postavit hala za sukromne,miesto toho sa bude stavat za statne.....cisto na basu.
btw v zashranici je 30 mil eur rozpocet na novu halu,na slovensku je to rozpocet na rekonstrukciu starej......i love slovakia!


----------



## Qwert

Here we go again: V Bratislave budú asi dve moderné hokejové haly
:badnews:


----------



## Wizzard

Qwert said:


> Here we go again: V Bratislave budú asi dve moderné hokejové haly
> :badnews:


nie je to skvelé? jedna bude po rekonštrukcii asi na úrovni steelky, trochu menšia, a druhá bude veľká a moderná, to je super


----------



## marish

ze vas to bavi, vypisovat kilometre textu, ked este nic nie je rozhodnute. mozno bude aj hala v BA za sukromne, vsak durkovsky kazdu chvilu meni nazor. co ste tu niekto akcionarmi USS, ze vam chyba tych 40mil? alebo si myslite, ze keby ta mld nesla do stadiona v BA, tak by sa nejak vyraznejsie prejavila na vasej zivotnej urovni v KE? "preprali" by ju niekde inde.

treba postavit komplet halu v BA a treningovu v KE. ci sa to postavi za statne, USS alebo WV mi je srdecne jedno, aj keby na to dal fico zo svojej penazenky, mna tym o nic neukrati ani neobohati, takze to tak zapalene riesit nemusim. hno:


----------



## wonderdax

^^ suhlas....


----------



## Wizzard

*Hokejové MS 2011 budú na starom zimáku*

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/95479/sport/hokejove-ms-2011-budu-na-starom-zimaku



> Výzva premiéra Roberta Fica, aby sa zainteresované strany čo najskôr dohodli na dejisku hokejových MS 2011, našla rýchlu odpoveď. Už o pár dní primátor Bratislavy Andrej Ďurkovský a predseda BSK Vladimír Bajan spoločne vyhlásili, že najlepším dejiskom bude Zimný štadión Ondreja Nepelu.





> Definitívne tak padla možnosť, že šampionát by sa mohol konať v novej viacúčelovej hale v Petržalke. „Informoval som pána Bajana o prípravách rekonštrukcie Zimného štadiónu Ondreja Nepelu vzhľadom na majstrovstvá sveta, čo nebolo spochybnené.
> 
> Pán predseda ma potom informoval o získaní nového pozemku pre výstavbu haly na športové využitie, kde som mu zase ja vyjadril podporu. Nebolo to však s výhľadom na MS 2011, lebo tam by nastal časový problém,“ vyhlásil Andrej Ďurkovský po stretnutí na Bratislavskej radnici.
> 
> Primátor tak potvrdil, že mesto vôbec neuvažovalo o inom variante. Na druhej strane chce pomôcť pri výstavbe petržalského stánku. „Pred šampionátom sme ponúkli pomoc výstavbou multifunkčnej haly, aj preto teraz vítam pomoc mesta pri určitých konaniach výstavby haly. Rokujeme už s investormi, koncom roka by sme chceli mať vo veci jasno a budúci rok chceme začať s výstavbou,“ prezradil Vladimír Bajan a k rekonštrukcii starého zimného štadiónu dodal: „Vítame iniciatívu mesta, budeme radi, ak na to nájde dostatok prostriedkov, napríklad od štátu. Podobnú angažovanosť štátu však očakávame aj my pri budovaní multifunkčnej haly v Petržalke. Bratislava je hlavné mesto a musí sa angažovať aj v takomto projekte.“
> 
> Vladimír Bajan však pripustil možnosť, že za určitých okolností by mohol byť šampionát aj v Petržalke: „Verím, že halu dokončíme do konca roka 2010 a že tu je šanca, aby sa v nej hrali majstrovstvá sveta...“
> 
> V septembri chce mesto predstaviť budúcu podobu zrekonštruovanej haly, oznámi aj bližšie termíny prác. „Naším cieľom je, aby sa hala mohla využívať čo najdlhšie, preto chceme predĺžiť prípravnú fázu a minimalizovať dĺžku samotných prác,“ vysvetlil Andrej Ďurkovský a pokračoval: „Pripravili sme štyri alternatívy rekonštrukcie, jedna sa už vybrala, chýba len definitívne schválenie vlády. Rekonštrukciu by hradil štát a malo by to vyjsť na avizovaných 1,1 až 1,2 miliardy Sk.“
> 
> Stanovisko hokejového zväzu zostalo nemenné: „SZĽH nemá inú možnosť, ako akceptovať rozhodnutie mesta o rekonštrukcii ZŠ Ondreja Nepelu a dohliadnuť na to, aby zrekonštruovaný stánok spĺňal všetky parametre a požiadavky IIHF,“ povedal prezident zväzu Juraj Široký. Zväz súčasne víta aj výstavbu multifunkčnej haly v Petržalky, no podľa jeho názoru stánok do začiatku MS nevybudujú.
> 
> Na septembrovom kongrese Medzinárodnej hokejovej federácie budú zástupcovia SZĽH informovať IIHF o pripravovanej rekonštrukcii štadióna.
> 
> Hala pre MS 2011 mala pôvodne stáť pri Prístavnom moste, neskôr sa uvažovalo o blízkosti letiska, najhorúcejšim variantom bola Kalinčiakova ulica. Kritika verejnosti však prinútila zodpovedných k zmene a primátor prišiel s návrhom rekonštrukcie Zimného štadióna O. Nepelu. Bratislavský samosprávny kraj s mestskou časťou Petržalka najskôr podporil variant s Kalinčiakovou, neskôr sa rozhodol získať pozemky v Petržalke a tam postaviť ešte do šampionátu multifunkčnú halu.


----------



## johnnyy

Code:


najlepším dejiskom bude Zimný štadión Ondreja Nepelu.

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

myslite si o mne co chcete..ale najlepsim teda urcite nebude.. :nuts:


----------



## Ayran

a to chcu akoze finale dat do toho "zrekonstuovaneho" stadiona ? :nuts: to bude hamba


----------



## Wizzard

je to len ďalšie definitívne riešenie, realita bude iná


----------



## Ayran

neviete kde su tie vizualizacie haly v petrzalke , inak ma napadla jedna vec ako by sa celkom pekne dala urobit rekonstrukcia samsungu ale pochybujem ze by to spravili skusim nacrtnut ale len zvonku


----------



## eMareq

Wizzard said:


> je to len ďalšie definitívne riešenie, realita bude iná


Vieš vymenovať koľko tých definitívnych riešení už doteraz padlo? :nuts:


----------



## vano

to som zvedavy, na ten projekt prestavby "deda" Ondreja Nepelul...ale aj na tu petrzalsku halu,ak by to stihli do '11 tak mozno...a mozno nie..


----------



## cibula

ja uz serem na cele ms a svk hokej.. nech sa to bude hrat aj na zamrznutych zlatych pieskoch, aj tak uz budeme v c kategorii nahanat jamaisky hokejovy vyber...
navrh tunel c.1 sa presadil, gratulujem mestu, slovanu a vahostavu. :|


----------



## marish

do roku 2010 si natrenujte podpisy! ja to vidim tak, ze vtedy niekedy bude zrekonstruovana samsung arena a tiez postavena petrzalska hala. mesto bude stale tvrdohlavo presadzovat stadion nepelu (ked ho uz zrekonstruovali), a vtedy na scenu prijdu slavne bratislavske peticie, na ktore durkovsky celkom da. 



Ayran said:


> neviete kde su tie vizualizacie haly v petrzalke , inak ma napadla jedna vec ako by sa celkom pekne dala urobit rekonstrukcia samsungu ale pochybujem ze by to spravili skusim nacrtnut ale len zvonku


uz sa tesim. 
mna by tiez zaujimalo, ako vyzeraju tie 4 varianty prestavby samsung areny...



cibula said:


> ja uz serem na cele ms a svk hokej.. nech sa to bude hrat aj na zamrznutych zlatych pieskoch, aj tak uz budeme v c kategorii nahanat jamaisky hokejovy vyber...
> navrh tunel c.1 sa presadil, gratulujem mestu, slovanu a vahostavu. :|


ako tu uz bolo parkrat spomenute, usporiadatelska krajina automaticky hra na majstrovstvach, takze sa nemas coho bat.


----------



## Ayran

Treningova hala
K výstavbe novej tréningovej haly pristupuje mesto zodpovedne
Ste tu: Home > Aktuality > K výstavbe novej tréningovej haly pristupuje mesto zodpovedne

05.09.2008 Publikoval: Mgr. Tibor Ičo

Na výstavbu prispeje aj finančnou čiastkou prevyšujúcou sumu 40. mil. SK. (1,319.696 eur). Tréningová hala má byť podľa jeho slov skolaudovaná do konca roku 2010, keďže v roku 2011 majú byť Košice jedným z hostiteľom majstrovstiev sveta.

skopirovane od pinca 

takze peniaze na treningovku us mame kedze potrebovali 80 melonov 

40 mesto / 40 uss a este nejake love sponzori a arena , takze moze sa zacat planovat a stavat


----------



## wuane

^^Vyborne,to je dobra sprava.


----------



## Ayran

tomu vravim rekonstrukcia zimaku , takto si preraba bern svoju postfinanc arenu pre ms , ktore v nej budu


----------



## johnnyy

Ayran said:


> tomu vravim rekonstrukcia zimaku , takto si preraba bern svoju postfinanc arenu pre ms , ktore v nej budu


ani to nevyzera ako rekonstrukcia ale rovno vystavba.. :lol:


----------



## palsoft

*Pozemky pod hokejovú halu prenajme kraj štátu za korunu*

Neverending story.. Aj keď toto by bola tá lepšia možnosť:



> Zastupiteľstvo Bratislavského samosprávneho kraja (BSK) v uznesení v stredu odsúhlasilo, že chce dať štátu v zastúpení Ministerstva školstva SR do užívania pozemok s rozlohou asi 35-tisíc štvorcových metrov v bratislavskej mestskej časti *Petržalka na 99 rokov za 1 Sk* (0,033 eura) za účelom výstavby multifunkčnej haly na konanie hokejového šampionátu v roku 2011.


http://www.sme.sk/c/4080354/pozemky-pod-hokejovu-halu-prenajme-kraj-statu-za-korunu.html


----------



## JaSomAxxo

*SLOVENSKO**OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Ayran

ja som z toho us ch.j :nuts:

takze co vlastne navrhli ? 
ta hala v petrzalke to je ta , ktoru stava sukromnik alebo ako ? 
a co z tym ze sa ide staviat v petrzalke ma durkovsky a ked sa ide stavat v petrzalke naco sa ide stava samsung ? to je bordel ...hno::bash:


----------



## Wizzard

Ayran said:


> ja som z toho us ch.j :nuts:
> 
> takze co vlastne navrhli ?
> ta hala v petrzalke to je ta , ktoru stava sukromnik alebo ako ?
> a co z tym ze sa ide staviat v petrzalke ma durkovsky a ked sa ide stavat v petrzalke naco sa ide stava samsung ? to je bordel ...hno::bash:


myslím že ešte minimálne rok nebude jasné vôbec nič a dovtedy vznikne ďalších 8 definitívnych riešení a v roku 2010 sa možno začne niečo akože robiť, teda sa natrie Samsung Aréna novou farbou a vyhodí sa polovica stĺpov a všetci sa budú modliť, aby hala nespadla, ak nám to teda vôbec uznajú


----------



## Ayran

Wizzard said:


> myslím že ešte minimálne rok nebude jasné vôbec nič a dovtedy vznikne ďalších 8 definitívnych riešení a v roku 2010 sa možno začne niečo akože robiť, teda sa natrie Samsung Aréna novou farbou a vyhodí sa polovica stĺpov a všetci sa budú modliť, aby hala nespadla, ak nám to teda vôbec uznajú


aspon ze sedacky us vymienaju kvoli tampe a lige majstrov :lol:


----------



## wonderdax

*Tak konecne nieco rozumne...*

Do konca roka by mala byť hotová projektová dokumentácia rekonštrukcie ZŠ Ondreja Nepelu.


BRATISLAVA 17. septembra (SITA) - Zimný štadión Ondreja Nepelu v Bratislave by mohli začať rekonštruovať v máji 2009. Práve na tomto štadióne by sa podľa návrhu primátora Andreja Ďurkovského mali v roku 2011 konať majstrovstvá sveta v ľadovom hokeji. Termín rekonštrukcie hokejového štadióna v Novom Meste odznel na stredajšom zasadnutí mestskej rady. Plánovaný dátum začiatku rekonštrukčných prác je súčasťou komplexnej informácie o pripravovanej rekonštrukcii, ktorou by sa mali zaoberať mestskí poslanci na zasadnutí zastupiteľstva na budúci týždeň vo štvrtok 25. septembra. Ako pre agentúru SITA uviedla hovorkyňa magistrátu Eva Chudinová, do konca roka by mala byť vypracovaná projektová dokumentácia na rekonštrukciu. Stavebné povolenie by mohlo byť vydané v apríli 2009 a v máji by sa mohla začať 18-mesačná rekonštrukcia. Štadión by mohol byť hotový do konca októbra 2010. Rekonštrukcia by mala stáť okolo 1,2 mld. korún (39,83 mil. €), finančnú podporu podľa primátora prisľúbil aj štát.

Podľa informácií z európskeho vestníka verejného obstarávania by malo byť 20. októbra tohto roka vyhlásené verejné obstarávanie na rekonštrukciu štadióna. Rekonštrukciou by sa mala rozšíriť kapacita štadióna zo súčasných 8 026 miest na požadovaných 10 000. Zároveň by sa mali odstrániť "problematické" stĺpy v hľadisku, čo by si vyžiadalo odstránenie starej strešnej konštrukcie a vybudovanie novej. Rozšíriť by sa mali aj prestávkové priestory pre návštevníkov hokejových zápasov. Obnovou by mali prejsť taktiež technológie na štadióne.


----------



## Qwert

^^A čo konkrétne je na tom rozumné?


----------



## Joey_T

Qwert, mňa pri tom príspevku napadla doslova tá istá otázka, ešte skôr, ako som si ju prečítal od teba.


----------



## wonderdax

mozno ma uz nebavia prazdne reci o krasnej novej hale, mozno uz chcem konecne pocut aky progres sa bude diat, mozno uz chcem konecne pocut co sa konci septembra za projekt prijme, taka roziahla rekonstrukcia urcite bude znamenat vela noveho, mozno uz konecne chcem aby sli prec tie stlpy, mozno uz konecne sa chcem sustredit na fandenie, tesenie sa a ukoncenia tejto traumatickej kauze.....


----------



## marish

wonderdax said:


> Zároveň by sa mali odstrániť "problematické" stĺpy v hľadisku, čo by si vyžiadalo odstránenie starej strešnej konštrukcie a vybudovanie novej.


presne tohto som sa bal. kvoli stlpom musia prerabat celu stresnu konstrukciu, co vyjde dost nakladne. keby postavili novu halu bolo by to sice drahsie, ale mali by sme za primeranu cenu dve haly (jednu modernu novu).

na druhej strane ma tesi, ze idu naplnat durkovskeho reci o odstraneni stlpov, a ak sa tam nakoniec naozaj budu hrat MS, nebude to blamaz (i ked stale si myslim, ze je toto menej vyhodne riesenie).


----------



## Qwert

*Župa trvá na konaní majstrovstiev sveta v hokeji v novej hale*



> BRATISLAVA. Bratislavská krajská samospráva naďalej chce postaviť novú halu pre hokejové majstrovstvá sveta v roku 2011 v bratislavskej Petržalke. Novinárom to dnes povedal predseda kraja Vladimír Bajan.


Atď. atď. Veď to poznáte...:lol:hno:: http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/4089160/...ajstrovstiev-sveta-v-hokeji-v-novej-hale.html


----------



## cibula

imho je to aj tak najlepsie riesenie :|


----------



## Qwert

cibula said:


> imho je to aj tak najlepsie riesenie :|


To všetci okrem Ďurkovského a Širokého vedia.


----------



## blizzard.bb

Qwert said:


> Atď. atď. Veď to poznáte...:lol:hno:: http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/4089160/...ajstrovstiev-sveta-v-hokeji-v-novej-hale.html


viz v TV Markíza cez PrintScreen:


----------



## Nido

*Rekonstrukcia stadiona O. Nepelu*

vizualizacie:


















Prestavba sa začala septembrovým výberom zhotoviteľa projektovej dokumentácie. Do konca roka 2008 má byť spracovaná projektová dokumentácia pre stavebné povolenie. V apríli 2009 sa čaká vydanie stavebného povolenia, v máji sa vyberie zhotoviteľ stavby. Začiatok prestavby je naplánovaný na jún 2009, jej koniec na október 2010. S kolaudáciou sa ráta v novembri 2010.

Architekti pripravili štyri varianty prestavby, z ktorých nakoniec vyhral variant č. 2. Celkové náklady vyšli v cenách z roku 2008 na 1 222 382 406 Sk bez DPH. Štadión Ondreja Nepelu po ňom zvýši svoju kapacitu na 10-tisíc miest, zrekonštruujú sa všetky priestory, vrátane technológie a infraštruktúry, zmiznú aj stĺpy, ktoré otravovali život divákov. Zmena čaká strešnú konštrukciu, podporné stĺpy nahradí nová konštrukcia a úplne nové dispozičné riešenie bude mať zázemia haly.

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/97600/vystavba/prestavba-zimneho-stadiona-sa-zacina


----------



## wuane

^^10 tisic miest ma stacit na MS v hokeji?Mne sa zda ze tymto by stadion nesplnal limity.Ono je pekne ze to oblozili sklom a dali tomu novy look,ale tych 1500 miest co akoze pridaju by som tam teraz vedel aj ja dobudovat bez rekonstrukcie.:nuts:


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^10 tisic miest ma stacit na MS v hokeji?Mne sa zda ze tymto by stadion nesplnal limity.Ono je pekne ze to oblozili sklom a dali tomu novy look,ale tych 1500 miest co akoze pridaju by som tam teraz vedel aj ja dobudovat bez rekonstrukcie.:nuts:


na finale je potrebny 12 000 stadion , jedna z podmienok iihf  ale podmienka bola aj novy stadion , ale sme na slovneksu bordel jak sa patri nic sa nedodrziava....










:lol:


----------



## peterthegreat

more pix....


----------



## peterthegreat

peterthegreat said:


> more pix....


inak tu uz nie je ten cyklisticky oval... je tam nejaky park... a aj nejaku vyskovku vidno....a bazeny ostali


----------



## feudal

toto je snad zly sen:bash: durkovsky sa asi naozaj zblaznil. a co sa tyka designu, je to totalne zebracke, uplne bez napadu, len taka rychla zlatanina, aby sa to rychlo odkleplo a mohla dat zakazka.:wallbash:


----------



## Ayran

chcel by som vidiet zvysne tri navrhy , inak ste si vsimli ze je tam chyba na tych vizulalizaciach ? 
tu schodi su 








a tu schodi nesu 








myslim tie uplne na zemi


----------



## mike256

BTW by ma zaujimalo, ci tam naozaj bude take namesticko pred halou, ked tam akurat dokoncuju prerabku parkoviska...)


----------



## Nido

Ayran said:


> chcel by som vidiet zvysne tri navrhy , inak ste si vsimli ze je tam chyba na tych vizulalizaciach ?
> tu schodi su
> 
> a tu schodi nesu
> 
> myslim tie uplne na zemi


na sme.sk je aj video, ked pozries cele, pochopis preco tam raz su a raz nie su..


----------



## Trak-Tor

Ayran said:


> chcel by som vidiet zvysne tri navrhy , inak ste si vsimli ze je tam chyba na tych vizulalizaciach ?
> tu schodi su
> ....
> myslim tie uplne na zemi


Ja som to pochopil tak, ze tie schody su vyklapacie. Co nie je zly napad, ale otazka je, co to bude stat a kolko to vydrzi fungovat...
:cheers:

Este ma zaujalo, ze tu rataju zo zrusenim (prerusenim) Odborarskej ulice (tak sa tusim vola). A tiez im tam zmizlo parkovisko pre fakultou, ktore prave teraz fakulta (VSE??) rekonstruuje (myslim teda, ze ten pozemok patri fakulte ). Predpokladam, ze tam maju byt podzemne garaze pre tych 1200 aut, co tam spominaju.


----------



## Ayran

somarina tie vysuvacie schody inak nikde som nevidel ani zmienku ako chcu zvecsit kapacitu a este dotaz 

tento zimak je ten isty co chce stavat sukromnik ale to je dalsi "statny" mam z toho kusa chaus


----------



## cibula

Nido said:


> ...
> Celkové náklady vyšli v cenách z roku 2008 na 1 222 382 406 Sk bez DPH...


= 1,5mld za rok *2008* = 2mld. za rok 2010(zysia sa platy robosov + inflacia, atd., ved viete...)

-vyhodne po financnej stranke, vyhovujuca kapacita, vyborna poloha a dopravne napojenie, vyborne parkovacie moznosti => :applause:


----------



## Wizzard

nedá mi nespomenúť, že Ďurkovský avizoval, že rekonštrukcia Samsung Arény má stáť 1 miliardu, maximálne "so škrípajúcimi zubami" 1,1 miliardy, a podľa najnovšieho je to už vyše 1,2 miliardy, som zvedavý či sa podarí to udržať pod 1,5 miliardy.


----------



## palsoft

Tak som trochu zase updatol prvy post.. Nie su niekde vizualizacie tej treningovej haly pre Kosice?


----------



## Ayran

palsoft said:


> Tak som trochu zase updatol prvy post.. Nie su niekde vizualizacie tej treningovej haly pre Kosice?


http://www.steelarena.sk/index.php?context=307&p=280

inak si prejdi prvy post  na obrazku mas napisane ze kapacita novej haly 12 000 a ty tam mas 15 000


----------



## wonderdax

mne sa to paci, aj hala, aj ze nechali kupalisko, park, naozaj konecne nieco realne v rukach, ked sa postavi aj hala v petrzalke stym co tam uz planuju hadam 1oo rokov bude to fajn ...:cheers: som spokojny

apropo...neviem dojst stale na chut ten predstave ze MS by boli v Petrzalke, ta panelova zmes s poliami na okolo na mna neposobi vabne. Bol som na MS v Ostrave a keby nebyt nasich fanusikov tak to tam mrelo ...strasna nuda, ticho...takto to bude viac k mestu a aj atmosfera bude lepsia


----------



## palsoft

Ayran said:


> http://www.steelarena.sk/index.php?context=307&p=280
> 
> inak si prejdi prvy post  na obrazku mas napisane ze kapacita novej haly 12 000 a ty tam mas 15 000


jo dik.. tych 12 000 som si ani nevsimol. 15 je este stara kapacita. zrejme zacinaju triezviet


----------



## wuane

Najradsej by som bol,keby sa zrealizoval Petrzalsky variant.Vsetko ale opat speje k tomu,ze sa bude hrat v Samsung arene.Neviem ako vyriesia kapacitu.Ja osobne nie som tak jesitny,aby som sa nutne dozadoval noveho stadiona.Pekna rekonstrukcia je podla mna tiez v pohode.Len stoji za zvazenie,ci mame tolko penazi,aby sme mohli dat do rekonstrukcie fungujuceho stadiona tolko penazi,ako na vystavbu novej modernej haly.Okrem toho mi stale nie je jasne ako to chcu dotiahnut s tou kapacitou.Je to sice trivialny problem ale o to zavaznejsi.Nechapem ako mohli vobec vypustit cislo 10 000,ked je kazdemu jasne,ze finale MS nemozu byt v takomto stadione.Hadam len nchcu ziadat o vynimku.


----------



## palsoft

^^ Ja som zase niekde v rádiu počul Ďurkovského hovoriť, že to rekonštruujú preto, lebo si myslia, že v Petržalke sa to postaviť do MS 2011 nestihne. Podľa mňa to investor stihne a budú tam aj MS, keďže ako tu už niekto spomínal - minimálna požiadavka IIHF na finálový zápas je kapacita 12.000


----------



## wuane

ano to som pocul aj ja v radiu.Sranda je ale to,ze prave Durkovsky keby nestreckoval,hala v Petrzalke sa uz davno mohla stavat a buduci rok mohla byt hotova.Pride mi smiesne,ked sa teraz vyhovara ,ze by sa nestihla.To si nechcem nijak zastavat Bajana,urcite nie,ale jeho variant je proste logickejsi.A kedze som Durkovskeho povazoval za pomerne rozumneho a korektneho politika,je mi toto jeho spravanie velmi cudne,az sa pytam,co za tym vsetkym je.:lol:


----------



## eMareq

wuane said:


> ano to som pocul aj ja v radiu.Sranda je ale to,ze prave Durkovsky keby nestreckoval,hala v Petrzalke sa uz davno mohla stavat a buduci rok mohla byt hotova.Pride mi smiesne,ked sa teraz vyhovara ,ze by sa nestihla.To si nechcem nijak zastavat Bajana,urcite nie,ale jeho variant je proste logickejsi.A kedze som Durkovskeho povazoval za pomerne rozumneho a korektneho politika,je mi toto jeho spravanie velmi cudne,az sa pytam,co za tym vsetkym je.:lol:


*Téma dňa z 24.9.2008*

Pobavte sa.


----------



## Ayran

eMareq said:


> *Téma dňa z 24.9.2008*
> 
> Pobavte sa.



ha ha ha dam ti pozemok za korunu postavis ? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wonderdax

Myslim si ze z tej debaty sa dalo vycitat hodne veci, hlavne ze cely problem je politicky kde sa medzi sebou pre opozicia a koalicia, zupa a mesto.Dufam nehladiac na politcke tricka ze naozaj konecne zvitazi zdravy rozum. Jeden aj druhy projekt ma svoje plus a minus, ako padlo v diskusii je teraz na *vlade* ku ktoremu projektu sa prikloni. Ja osobne ocakavam ze sa spravi kompromis aby sa vlk nazral a koza ostala cela. Hala v Petrzalke ma svoj potencial pokial sa podari vystavba dalsieho sidliska Juh, nebudem sa pret o doprave nie som ziaden pseudoodnornik, nebudem sa pret o vyuzitelnosti nie som ziaden manager haly. Dajme sancu aj inym sportom, nech mozu realizovat svoje tuzby, prijde mi to viac spravodlive ako mat len jednu halu apriori len na hokej. Uz sa asi opakujem, tak ako Stary Most ma svoje caro, aj zimnak v sebe skryva ducha doby. Pokial sa zrekonstruuje futbalovy stadion, zlikviduje sa cyklisticky oval, spravi sa podzemna garaz pre x tisic aut, je toto prvy projekt v Bratislave ktory sa snazi posobit humanne a ma naozaj realnu koncepciu a zmysel. Ak v ankete chce 1/3 novy a 1/3 opravit stadion, urobne obe a bude spokojna vacsina ludi. Mozno budem chamtivy ale chcem obe haly, nech su ake su, chcem sa sustredit na hokej :cheers:


----------



## eMareq

wonderdax said:


> Myslim si ze z tej debaty sa dalo vycitat hodne veci, hlavne ze cely problem je politicky kde sa medzi sebou pre opozicia a koalicia, zupa a mesto.Dufam nehladiac na politcke tricka ze naozaj konecne zvitazi zdravy rozum. Jeden aj druhy projekt ma svoje plus a minus, ako padlo v diskusii je teraz na *vlade* ku ktoremu projektu sa prikloni. Ja osobne ocakavam ze sa spravi kompromis aby sa vlk nazral a koza ostala cela. Hala v Petrzalke ma svoj potencial pokial sa podari vystavba dalsieho sidliska Juh, nebudem sa pret o doprave nie som ziaden pseudoodnornik, nebudem sa pret o vyuzitelnosti nie som ziaden manager haly. Dajme sancu aj inym sportom, nech mozu realizovat svoje tuzby, prijde mi to viac spravodlive ako mat len jednu halu apriori len na hokej. Uz sa asi opakujem, tak ako Stary Most ma svoje caro, aj zimnak v sebe skryva ducha doby. Pokial sa zrekonstruuje futbalovy stadion, zlikviduje sa cyklisticky oval, spravi sa podzemna garaz pre x tisic aut, je toto prvy projekt v Bratislave ktory sa snazi posobit humanne a ma naozaj realnu koncepciu a zmysel. Ak v ankete chce 1/3 novy a 1/3 opravit stadion, urobne obe a bude spokojna vacsina ludi. Mozno budem chamtivy ale chcem obe haly, nech su ake su, chcem sa sustredit na hokej :cheers:


Z diskusie je predovšetkým vidno, ako Bajan správne pomenoval podivné spôsoby a Ďurkovský sa to tam snažil zachraňovať, že to tak nie je (teda zakryť neschopnosť vedenia mesta, vrátane svojej ). 

*Bratislava dala súhlas na rekonštrukciu zimného štadióna*



> Podmienkou schváleného uznesenia však je, *že štát dá na rekonštrukciu približne 1,2 miliardy korún* (39 832 700 €). Doteraz sa vláda ešte oficiálne nevyjadrila, či finančne podporí rekonštrukciu štadióna. Premiér aj minister školstva dali primátorovi mesta Andrejovi Ďurkovskému len predbežný prísľub, že štát na prestavbu štadióna vyčlení peniaze z rozpočtu.


No som zvedavý čo na to Fico & Mikolaj.


----------



## wuane

^^No,Fico by si mal zaplatit nejaky prieskum verejnej mienky,a za co bude vacsina populacie,k tomu by sa mal samozrejme,ako spravny populista priklonit.Nic to ,ak by to bolo nahodou rozhodnutie nelogicke a iracionalne.Hlavne ze sa to bude pacit mase.


----------



## wonderdax

eMareq said:


> Z diskusie je predovšetkým vidno, ako Bajan správne pomenoval podivné spôsoby a Ďurkovský sa to tam snažil zachraňovať, že to tak nie je (teda zakryť neschopnosť vedenia mesta, vrátane svojej ).
> 
> *Bratislava dala súhlas na rekonštrukciu zimného štadióna*
> 
> 
> 
> No som zvedavý čo na to Fico & Mikolaj.


 Ja som vedel ze ty si tam vyberies len to co budes chciet a nic konkretne nenapises....ake podivne sposoby konkretne?
Mna vsak zaujima nieco ine, Ryba, Siroky, SZLH, Gasparovic, preco siel zvaz do risku ked nemal garanciu ze to vyjde? Myslim ze je nespravodlive skodit cloveku, ktory sa naozaj snazil. Ruku na srdce nemal by sa o to starat viac SZLH? Myslim ze pre Durkovskeho je to Pyrhovo vitaztsvo, Bajan len politikarci. Tiez by ma zaujimalo kto je ten investor, zeby Vahostav? :lol:


----------



## eMareq

wonderdax said:


> Ja som vedel ze ty si tam vyberies len to co budes chciet a nic konkretne nenapises....ake podivne sposoby konkretne?
> Mna vsak zaujima nieco ine, Ryba, Siroky, SZLH, Gasparovic, preco siel zvaz do risku ked nemal garanciu ze to vyjde? Myslim ze je nespravodlive skodit cloveku, ktory sa naozaj snazil. Ruku na srdce nemal by sa o to starat viac SZLH? Myslim ze pre Durkovskeho je to Pyrhovo vitaztsvo, Bajan len politikarci. Tiez by ma zaujimalo kto je ten investor, zeby Vahostav? :lol:


Zámeny pozemkov, silou-mocou preferovanie výstavby tam kde to bolo max. nevhodné. Ako Mr. Wide vedel, že hala bude stáť 4 mld a súkromník si to bol schopný postaviť zo svojho. A nakoniec keď Ďurkovský zadrel, že MS budú v starom zimáku, tak to Širokému bolo zrazu jednu, kto ju postaví. Je pravdou, že všetko Bajan nepomenoval všetko, ale stačí si pozrieť tunajšiu históriu príspevkov. Z toho celého sa stala fraška.

Úprimne, keby sa toľko okolo toho nehandrkovalo, keby tam neboli osobné záujmy, tak tá hala pomaly stojí.


----------



## wonderdax

ake handrkovanie? Mesto dobrovolne zobralo na svoje plecia bremeno ze zozeniem pozemok, tymto to szlh ulahcilo, urcite tam su aj budu medzi nimi nejake dohody a takejto urovni sa to neda robit bez tlacenky a kamaratsefstva....ale ..pozemok medzi mostami nebol v majetku mesta, aspon nie cela cast, neslo to kvoli suhlasu fakulty ktora uz v tom momente ten pozemok predavala a nedalo sa to stopnut, pri letisku boli nejake investorske tlaky na pozemok, kvoli cene, potom sa slo cestou Kalinciakovej ale proti tomu sa postavila verejnost. Som si isty ze ludia ktory pozemok vyberali si nejeden vecer trieskali hlavu ako sa to z jedneho dna na druhy dokaze skomplikovat...

Durkovsky spravil kopec prace pre toto mesto urcite viac ako Moravcik a jeho predchodcovia... chcem verit tomu ze islo o spravnu vec 

 a to prosim nie som ziaden agitator kdh...i ked ma trosku skrie ze pravica nevie postavit silneho kandidata v najvacsej dedine na Slovenku


----------



## Trak-Tor

Zabudol si do toho zahrnut ziskanie pozemkov pod cyklistickym stadionom (vymenou za ine lukrativne pozemky), ktore sa nakoniec (hoci to muselo/malo byt uz dopredu jasne) ukazali ako uplne nevhodne...
:cheers:


----------



## Qwert

wonderdax said:


> ake handrkovanie? *Mesto dobrovolne zobralo na svoje plecia bremeno ze zozeniem pozemok, tymto to szlh ulahcilo*, urcite tam su aj budu medzi nimi nejake dohody a takejto urovni sa to neda robit bez tlacenky a kamaratsefstva....ale ..pozemok medzi mostami nebol v majetku mesta, aspon nie cela cast, neslo to kvoli suhlasu fakulty ktora uz v tom momente ten pozemok predavala a nedalo sa to stopnut, pri letisku boli nejake investorske tlaky na pozemok, kvoli cene, potom sa slo cestou Kalinciakovej ale proti tomu sa postavila verejnost. Som si isty ze ludia ktory pozemok vyberali si nejeden vecer trieskali hlavu ako sa to z jedneho dna na druhy dokaze skomplikovat...
> 
> Durkovsky spravil kopec prace pre toto mesto urcite viac ako Moravcik a jeho predchodcovia... chcem verit tomu ze islo o spravnu vec
> 
> a to prosim nie som ziaden agitator kdh...i ked ma trosku skrie ze pravica nevie postavit silneho kandidata v najvacsej dedine na Slovenku


Ja si skôr myslím, že mesto sa do toho úplne zbytočne zamiešalo a skrížilo plány súkromného investora, namiesto toho aby spolupracovali. Keby Ďurkovský držal hubu, tak už by sa pomaly mohlo začínať s výstavbou haly za súkromné peniaze. Namiesto toho sa zo štátneho má rekonštruovať mestská hala. Možno práve to je Ďurkovského zámer - nechať zrekonštruovať mestský štadión za štátne. Len kde k tomu prídu ostatné mestá? Štát by mal teraz zrekonštruovať každý jeden mestský štadión, nie?


----------



## wonderdax

Qwert said:


> Ja si skôr myslím, že mesto sa do toho úplne zbytočne zamiešalo a skrížilo plány súkromného investora, namiesto toho aby spolupracovali. Keby Ďurkovský držal hubu, tak už by sa pomaly mohlo začínať s výstavbou haly za súkromné peniaze. Namiesto toho sa zo štátneho má rekonštruovať mestská hala. Možno práve to je Ďurkovského zámer - nechať zrekonštruovať mestský štadión za štátne. Len kde k tomu prídu ostatné mestá? Štát by mal teraz zrekonštruovať každý jeden mestský štadión, nie?


Otazka miesania sa do veci sa da polozit aj z druhej strany. Preco sa do toho zacal miesat Bajan? Na celej srande sa momentalne podielaju: zástupcovia magistrátu, mestskej investorskej organizácie Generálny investor Bratislavy (GIB), prevádzkovateľa štadiónu Správa telovýchovných a rekreačných zariadení (STaRZ), HC Slovan Bratislava ako kľúčového nájomcu haly a, samozrejme, Slovenského zväzu ľadového hokeja (SZĽH) x a x ludi, takze nehadzme vsetko na jedneho cloveka, za nim svoji team inych ludi...

Co sa tyka investora na zelenej luke, Bajanov projekt nie je nic nove, samotny aquapark sa uz "stavia" skoro 8 rok a stale ziadne vysledky, v poslednej dobe sa objavili spekulacie ze to ma byt finsky investor, momentalne je pre mna vierohodny ako Durkovskeho hala medzi mostami.
Ok, nech existuje, nech sa hala postavi, ved sport nie je len o hokeji. Opat opakujem, potrebujeme aj ine haly, aj ine sporty chcu dychat  tak nebudme malicherny....

Co mna osobne zaujimalo, viem ze Fisheri robili aj predtym na stadione, zaujimalo by ma ako vyzerali tie ine vizualizacie + preco sa nerobila sutaz ( ale je mi asi uz aj zrejma odpoved, nie je na to proste cas)

K financovaniu mesta, o tom by sa mohli priet, podla mna sa musi zmenit zakon o Bratislave, inak metropolu nedostaneme vyssie, predsa len BA vyuzivaju v sluzbach aj ludia mimo mesta. Na otazku ci sa ma hala postavit za statne..ano...aj tu aj na strede aj na vychode....budeme dbat aby to boli projekty ktore maju svoje opodstatnenie a hlavne budu financne rentabilne. To je zatial problem preco nestoji ta hala inde....


----------



## Kvietok

wonderdax said:


> ...ako male 5rocne deti. Myslim si ze vy Kosicania zbytocne komentujete veci o ktorych viete asi tolko, co len vidite v TV.
> 
> 
> Co sa tyka financovania haly v Petrzalke, ma to zatiahnut niekto iny a nie stat. Takze statom je podporena rekonstrukcia haly v meste, co je lacnejsie riesenie ako stavba noveho. Co je vyhoda pre Kosice ze?
> 
> 
> Ak sa chcete seriozne bavit mozeme, ale bez tych zavistlivych vylevov a podpichovacnych reci.


Naozaj neviem aky iny privlastok ako totalny ignorant by ta vystihol lepsie.
Fakticka hodnota tvojich prispevkov (akokolvek dlhych) a ich prinos k teme, je na bode mrazu. Melies stale dookola to same: "Ako je mozne ze sa Vam hlupim kosicanom nepaci spolusponzorovat (vystavbu/rekonstrukciu whtvr.) multifunk. haly v Ba ?!!" 
(pritom existuje ina moznost)
Padne argumenty ostatnych prehliadas ... 
Tato diskusia s tebou nevedie nikam. Uzivaj si tie tvoje posty sam. Ja sa otravovat nenecham.


----------



## Ayran

wonderdax said:


> Za mojou poznamkou o kosickej hale je otazka, ak si si nevsimol...to znamena ze pytajuci sa dotazuje, tak ma tu netahaj za slovicka a pretri si oci....ako male 5rocne deti. Myslim si ze vy Kosicania zbytocne komentujete veci o ktorych viete asi tolko, co len vidite v TV.Si myslis ze ja nefandim tomu aby stat staval sportoviska? Jasne ze ano, kdekolvek, kde je na to priestor, moznost ze sa ta hala uzivi. Ale nebudem tu ako maly Janko vyplakavat, provokovat a podpichovat ze to sa nestihne, to je zbytocne, to sa nemuselo. Niekto vam tu od nas keca do vase treningovej haly? Mam ja zavesit ze naco vam je treningova hala, ked mozu hokejisti trenovat v Presove?. Ze mate malo hotelov? Ze mate slabu infrastrukturu? Asi je to blbost co? hno:
> 
> *Add *Bajan, ja som ho mal ako politika v oblube, bohuzial ako je dnes bezne, je to clovek ktory si necti ani zakladne veci. Pre neho plati Kam vitr tam plast, ak sa mu hodi modra je modry ak cervena je cerveny, ako monentalne, ak sa mu hodi ze chce halu, bude hala, to ze bol x rokov starosta Petrzalky a nepohol v tomto smere ani prstom, mi prepacte ani pride ako zly vtip ked sa teraz bije do prs na zupe, aky je macher ze postavi halu v Petrzalke. Uz vam to dochadza?
> 
> Co sa tyka financovania haly v Petrzalke, ma to zatiahnut niekto iny a nie stat. Takze statom je podporena *rekonstrukcia haly v meste, co je lacnejsie riesenie ako stavba noveho*. Co je vyhoda pre Kosice ze?
> 
> 
> Ak sa chcete seriozne bavit mozeme, ale bez tych zavistlivych vylevov a podpichovacnych reci.


ha ha ha ha ha :lol::lol::lol: to si trafil 

vystavba steel areny stala cca 750 milinov , rekonstruckia stlp areny stoji 1,200 milinov hmmm ano je to lacnejsie :lol::lol::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Wizzard

Ayran said:


> ha ha ha ha ha :lol::lol::lol: to si trafil
> 
> vystavba steel areny stala cca 750 milinov , rekonstruckia stlp areny stoji 1,200 milinov hmmm ano je to lacnejsie :lol::lol::nuts::nuts::nuts:


nič proti, ale nebola výstavba Steelky tiež len rekonštrukcia? a Samsung Aréna má byť po rekonštrukcii o niečo málo väčšia ako Steelka, tak možno aj preto. a Steelka nemá tréningovú plochu zatiaľ, nie je teda dokončená. aj tak neverím, že rekonštrukcia Samsungky bude len 1,25 mld.


----------



## Ayran

Wizzard said:


> nič proti, ale nebola výstavba Steelky tiež len rekonštrukcia? a Samsung Aréna má byť po rekonštrukcii o niečo málo väčšia ako Steelka, tak možno aj preto. a Steelka nemá tréningovú plochu zatiaľ, nie je teda dokončená. aj tak neverím, že rekonštrukcia Samsungky bude len 1,25 mld.


steel arena mala mat 12 000 lenze sa na nas ako vzdy vlada vysrala  ale zvecsit sa este a mozno sa aj zvecsi  
rekonstrukcia urcite nie skor hlbkova prestavba kedze ostal iba hruby zklad


----------



## Joey_T

wonderdax said:


> Za mojou poznamkou o kosickej hale je otazka, ak si si nevsimol...to znamena ze pytajuci sa dotazuje, tak ma tu netahaj za slovicka a pretri si oci....ako male 5rocne deti. Myslim si ze vy Kosicania zbytocne komentujete veci o ktorych viete asi tolko, co len vidite v TV.Si myslis ze ja nefandim tomu aby stat staval sportoviska? Jasne ze ano, kdekolvek, kde je na to priestor, moznost ze sa ta hala uzivi. Ale nebudem tu ako maly Janko vyplakavat, provokovat a podpichovat ze to sa nestihne, to je zbytocne, to sa nemuselo. Niekto vam tu od nas keca do vase treningovej haly? Mam ja zavesit ze naco vam je treningova hala, ked mozu hokejisti trenovat v Presove?. Ze mate malo hotelov? Ze mate slabu infrastrukturu? Asi je to blbost co? hno:
> 
> *Add *Bajan, ja som ho mal ako politika v oblube, bohuzial ako je dnes bezne, je to clovek ktory si necti ani zakladne veci. Pre neho plati Kam vitr tam plast, ak sa mu hodi modra je modry ak cervena je cerveny, ako monentalne, ak sa mu hodi ze chce halu, bude hala, to ze bol x rokov starosta Petrzalky a nepohol v tomto smere ani prstom, mi prepacte ani pride ako zly vtip ked sa teraz bije do prs na zupe, aky je macher ze postavi halu v Petrzalke. Uz vam to dochadza?
> 
> Co sa tyka financovania haly v Petrzalke, ma to zatiahnut niekto iny a nie stat. Takze statom je podporena rekonstrukcia haly v meste, co je lacnejsie riesenie ako stavba noveho. Co je vyhoda pre Kosice ze?
> 
> 
> Ak sa chcete seriozne bavit mozeme, ale bez tych zavistlivych vylevov a podpichovacnych reci.


Moralizuješ tu, tváriš sa inteligentne, ale akúkoľvek poznámku totálne zmetieš zo stola. Nikto iný, okrem teba nemá nárok na vyjadrenie názoru? Lebo presne toto robíš. Zavrhneš názory niekoho iného a pritom predostieraš svoje. Ešte raz sa pýtam - *Čo nie je pravda na tom, čo som napísal v mojom príspevku?* Myslím ten, na ktorý si tak inteligentne reagoval kupovaním rozhodcov... Pretože som na to odpoveď nedostal.


----------



## wonderdax

ok, podme poporiadku.... a nadych...budeme sa chytat za slovicka...


> ako totalny ignorant by ta vystihol lepsie


 Ignorujem koho, tvoje potreby?Chcem zakazat dostavbu tren.haly? Ignorujem potreby Kosic?
Zatvaram oci pred tvojim co potrebujete? Nie, prave naopak, fandim tomu. Mna tiez netesi ze vam to nikam nepomohlo, tesi ma ze sa vam rozbieha vystavba hotelov a ifra. Drzim palce. Z akeho dovodu ma tu ososcujes?Nauc sa pouzivat slovo ignorant, ty somar, pretoze vam by som dal viac ako sebe. Komu tu nesedi rovnica, si ty, nie ja.


> (pritom existuje ina moznost)


 Aka ina moznost? Ze si BA postavi halu za vlastne? A nie je to nahodou o tom ze ty ako fanusik Kosic si nastvany preto ze to je na Slovane?Nalejme si cisteho vina, keby ten stadion bol na mieste 1FC druzstvne luky, bolo by to to zjavne jedno. Opat ti nesedi rovnica. Preco ti to tak vadi? Preto ze ked pride Slovan tak vsetci si sadnete pre TV a kricite Sku... Bratislava?Vadi ti ze je to za statne. A za ake peniaze to ma byt? Pytam sa na to 3krat. To sa ma na cely stadion vyzbierat cela Bratislava, alebo ma najst nejakeho sukromneho investora? Prijde mi normalne ze sa o taketo veci stara stat. Je to jedno kde. Jednoduche a logicke. Ze sa stat nepostaral o Kosice za to moze Bratislava? Asi ano. Preco si myslis ze kazdy Bratislavcan chce pre vas to najhorsie, nemyslis si ze existuju ludia ktory tak nerozmyslaju? To ze niekto obhajuje terajsie riesenie, ked sa nad tym zamyslim je vlastne z nudze cnost, pretoze ho nebavi donekonecna cakat na plane reci vsetkych papalasov, pretoze sa chce hokejom bavit.Tento stat sa sklada na vsetko, ja sa skladam vam na cesty vy mne na dochodok mojho otca. Na zaklade coho sa vy nemozete poskladat na vystavbu nasej haly? Ja sa rad poskladam na tu vasu treningovu. Alebo opat zle bratislavak sa moze poskladat na vsetko, kosican tiez ale zasadne nie na halu? Ake su tvoje padne argumenty, ziadne som necital, len kopec citovych a nekorektnych vylevov. 


> ha ha ha ha ha to si trafil
> 
> vystavba steel areny stala cca 750 milinov , rekonstruckia stlp areny stoji 1,200 milinov hmmm ano je to lacnejsie


 Nikdy sa nezmestis do rovnakeho rozpoctu kvoli inflacii, rastu energii, cien aj vzhladom na rozlisnost projektov. V tejto chvili velmi nerozumiem comu sa smejes, napada ma len fakt ked napises stlparena ze to nemyslis naozaj vazne a chces si opat poprovokovat. Nech ta vasa treningova hala stoji aj pol biliona, majte si ju, ked si stale myslite ze mame vsetko lepsie a vy nemate nic, uz ma boli hlava z toho vasho pocitu. 



> steel arena mala mat 12 000 lenze sa na nas ako vzdy vlada vysrala ale zvecsit sa este a mozno sa aj zvecsi
> rekonstrukcia urcite nie skor hlbkova prestavba kedze ostal iba hruby zklad


 Hlbkova prestavba? Za statne? som proti! ....ake smiesne co?



> oralizuješ tu, tváriš sa inteligentne, ale akúkoľvek poznámku totálne zmetieš zo stola. Nikto iný, okrem teba nemá nárok na vyjadrenie názoru? Lebo presne toto robíš. Zavrhneš názory niekoho iného a pritom predostieraš svoje. Ešte raz sa pýtam - Čo nie je pravda na tom, čo som napísal v mojom príspevku? Myslím ten, na ktorý si tak inteligentne reagoval kupovaním rozhodcov... Pretože som na to odpoveď nedostal.


 Nemoralizujem, pisem stale rovnako, hlavne ludsky co to mam odzite.....Nezmetiem nic, len sa snazim triezvo uvazovat a nestaviam si vzdusne zamky a hlavne viem ze to nie je jedoduche tak ako si mozno predstavujes ty. Pracujem pre neziskovku a viem kolko usilia co to stoji, takze ma nemusis presvedcat o tom ze existuje lepsie a zdravsi variant. Mozno bol, ale uz je neskoro, treba rychlo mysliet na to co sa zachranit. Tvoj prispevok bol tendencny a preto aj ta ironia. Okrem toto rozhodcov si kupila Ba nie Ke, dobre si to pochopil? To Bratislava je ta zla....ale potom asi nechapes ironiu. 

Jednoho sa naozaj nemozem zbavit a to neustaleho komplexu Ba -> Kosice, stale na to v diskusiach narazam, je naozaj nutne sa o tom stale bavit? Nemozeme sa konecne bavit o konkretnych veciach bez emocie. 

Ak mi to chcete pisat o debiloch, nepostujte, to potom naozaj nema cenu.


----------



## Ayran

wonderdax said:


> Hlbkova prestavba? Za statne? som proti! ....ake smiesne co?


ty si debil ? pisal som nieco o statnych ? ty si fakt myslis ze by stat podporil nejaky projekt unas :nuts:hno::bash: laskavo netrep ze nevies plany na rozsirenie su ale urcite nie z pozadavky statu


----------



## carbonkid

...boys mate chut ist za Milanom?

...debilov a somarov myslim na fore nemame, tak sa skludnite a vyuzite moznost editovania prispevkov

prosim


----------



## kapibara

A kam isiel Milan?


----------



## wuane

^^milan sa na to vys...kaslal,respektive pise v madarskych cassual discusion.
Ja osobne pocitujem milanov odchod ako stratu.


----------



## marish

Ayran said:


> ty si debil ? pisal som nieco o statnych ? ty si fakt myslis ze by stat podporil nejaky projekt unas :nuts:hno::bash: laskavo netrep ze nevies plany na rozsirenie su ale urcite nie z pozadavky statu


predtym, ako nieco odosles skus si to po sebe precitat a porozmyslaj aky prinos ma tvoj prispevok. skus reagovat na horeuvedene argumenty protiargumentami. ja sa s nimi celkom stotoznujem.

*rad si vypocujem TVOJ navrh, ako by sa dana situacia mala MOMENTALNE riesit, aby sme v 2011tom mali majstrovstva sveta.* mne totiz pripada, ze ak by sa za statne nerekonstruoval domovsky stadion slovanu, ale nejaky iny bratislavsky zimak, vadilo by vam to o poznanie menej (aj keby to stalo 2mld).



skusme sa bavit na urovni. k**ot vie napisat aj 10r detsko, ale na zmysluplny prispevok s relevantnymi argumentami sa uz treba trochu zamysliet.



wuane: milanove nazory boli skoro vzdy inteligentne a tiez mi chybaju. co mi nechyba, je jeho OT v kazdom moznom fore (ako keby nevedel nalinkovat odpoved do mimotemu a tam pokracovat) a stonasobne opakovanie toho isteho v kazdom moznom vlakne.


----------



## didinko

*Výstavba*

Mne ako fanúšikovi hokeja, je jedno, z čoho bude výstavba platená, nech ju zaplatia hoc aj z peňazí Jakuzy. Hlavné je aby sa to všetko do MS 2011 stihlo, či už v Bratislave alebo v Košiciach. Myslíte si snáď, že keď tie štátne peniaze nepôjdu na rek. Samsung Arény, že ich snáď vláda využije lepšie. Najskôr by skončili na účte J&T. Pozdravujem všetkých milovníkov hokeja na Slovensku.

:rock:


----------



## Ayran

marish said:


> predtym, ako nieco odosles skus si to po sebe precitat a porozmyslaj aky prinos ma tvoj prispevok. skus reagovat na horeuvedene argumenty protiargumentami. ja sa s nimi celkom stotoznujem.
> 
> *rad si vypocujem TVOJ navrh, ako by sa dana situacia mala MOMENTALNE riesit, aby sme v 2011tom mali majstrovstva sveta.* mne totiz pripada, ze ak by sa za statne nerekonstruoval domovsky stadion slovanu, ale nejaky iny bratislavsky zimak, vadilo by vam to o poznanie menej (aj keby to stalo 2mld).
> 
> 
> 
> skusme sa bavit na urovni. k**ot vie napisat aj 10r detsko, ale na zmysluplny prispevok s relevantnymi argumentami sa uz treba trochu zamysliet.
> 
> 
> 
> wuane: milanove nazory boli skoro vzdy inteligentne a tiez mi chybaju. co mi nechyba, je jeho OT v kazdom moznom fore (ako keby nevedel nalinkovat odpoved do mimotemu a tam pokracovat) a stonasobne opakovanie toho isteho v kazdom moznom vlakne.


rozhodne by som podporil bajanov projekt us odzaciatku kedze aj v podmiekach bolo vybudovat novu 12 000 halu , tu nevidim ine riesenie to ze si durkovsky chce prerobit zimak je pekne ale podmieky boli ine a radsej by som mal ms v novej multifunkcnej hale zo vsetkym ako sa patri ako v tejto zrekonstruovanej krabici hno: a ano mne by to vadilo menej lebo naco pretabat 40 rocny zimak ked mozete mat novy :bash:


----------



## wonderdax

^^ jeden jednoduchy dovod... GENIUS LOCI, ten stadion ma neuveritelnu atmosferu, Nepela, Dzurilla...netreba viac dodat. Zimak a Tehelne pole, tam sa pisali dejiny


----------



## Ayran

wonderdax said:


> ^^ jeden jednoduchy dovod... GENIUS LOCI, ten stadion ma neuveritelnu atmosferu, Nepela, Dzurilla...netreba viac dodat. Zimak a Tehelne pole, tam sa pisali dejiny


nam je jedno aku ma atmosferu ten zimak , ja budem radsej v novom a ten stadion sa neroby pre slovan ako vzdy vyhlasujete takze aj vam ma byt jedno aky bude


----------



## blizzard.bb

wonderdax said:


> ^^ jeden jednoduchy dovod... GENIUS LOCI, ten stadion ma neuveritelnu atmosferu, Nepela, Dzurilla...netreba viac dodat. Zimak a Tehelne pole, tam sa pisali dejiny


To je pravda! Tu sa skutočne písali dejiny a štadión má svoje GENIUS LOCI (ja som tu zažil éru D. Pašeka a tribúny C), len si kladiem otázku, či s touto rekonštrukciou to GENIUS LOCI nevymizne?! 
Bola by to škoda.


----------



## wonderdax

Ayran said:


> nam je jedno aku ma atmosferu ten zimak , ja budem radsej v novom a ten stadion sa neroby pre slovan ako vzdy vyhlasujete takze aj vam ma byt jedno aky bude


Nesuhlasim. Tu sa len potvrdzuje v celej nahote o co vam ide.


----------



## marish

didinko said:


> Mne ako fanúšikovi hokeja, je jedno, z čoho bude výstavba platená, nech ju zaplatia hoc aj z peňazí Jakuzy. Hlavné je aby sa to všetko do MS 2011 stihlo, či už v Bratislave alebo v Košiciach. Myslíte si snáď, že keď tie štátne peniaze nepôjdu na rek. Samsung Arény, že ich snáď vláda využije lepšie. Najskôr by skončili na účte J&T. Pozdravujem všetkých milovníkov hokeja na Slovensku.
> :rock:


presne tak! :cheers:


Ayran said:


> rozhodne by som podporil bajanov projekt us odzaciatku kedze aj v podmiekach bolo vybudovat novu 12 000 halu , tu nevidim ine riesenie to ze si durkovsky chce prerobit zimak je pekne ale podmieky boli ine a radsej by som mal ms v novej multifunkcnej hale zo vsetkym ako sa patri ako v tejto zrekonstruovanej krabici hno: a ano mne by to vadilo menej lebo naco pretabat 40 rocny zimak ked mozete mat novy :bash:


samozrejme, ze novucicka supermoderna sportova hala by bola najlepsie riesenie, lenze momentalne nemas ziadnu zaruku, ze sa stihne. nasi zemepani hrali hru s casom, aby sa nakoniec dostali do takej casovej tiesne, ze budu moct robit aj "menej stastne" riesenia. ja si ale nemyslim, ze ten stadion bude skareda krabica, podla vizualizacii sa mi celkom paci, bohuzial nic presnejsie zatial nemame. mozno sa naozaj stihnu oba navrhy a na vianoce 2010 prebehne sms hlasovanie. 


Ayran said:


> nam je jedno aku ma atmosferu ten zimak , ja budem radsej v novom a ten stadion sa neroby pre slovan ako vzdy vyhlasujete takze aj vam ma byt jedno aky bude


to, ze sa nerobi stadion pre slovan neznamena, ze vsetkym bratislavcanom ma byt jedno aky bude. snad uznas, ze to je nezmysel.


----------



## tuomas666

Nech je stadion aky chce, majstrovstva sa nemozu konat v tej bude so stlpami kde hra slovan teraz. ked ju prestavaju, stratia stadion na ktorom (ako sa tu spomina) sa pisali dejiny, kvoli jednej 2 tyzdnovej akcii. Urcite je lepsie stavat novu arenu od zakladov a mat jeden novy a druhy stary (ale plne funkcny) stadion namiesto jedneho zrekonstruovaneho. To sa malo stat aj v KE. Bohuzial rozhodli sa vtrepat velky stadion na to iste miesto kde predtym stala kapacitne ovela mensia plechova buda, nie nadarmo nazyvana "stodola"...tak sme sice ziskali najmodernejsiu halu, na Kosice so slusnou kapacitou (hoci ked sa hra playoff, mnozstvo ludi sa dnu ani nedostane - uz len tento fakt vylucuje moznost aby sa tu hral nejaky zapas SVK v ramci MS 2011) ale radsej mohla byt postavena niekde na zelenej luke ako napr. sucast nejakeho noveho, moderneho sportovo-zabavneho komplexu, s lepsim dopravnym napojenim...ked sa v steelke hraju zapasy HC tak auta parkuju priamo na kraji cesty a vznika dopravny kolaps,
Takze my uz arenu mame, na tahu je blava a radil by som aby to nepos*ali, pretoze uz by bolo na case aby sa tu majstrovstva konali. A neverim tomu zeby v blave nebolo mozne postavit poriadnu arenu


----------



## Ayran

tak zimak na MS 2011 v ba je us hotovy :lol: nema strechu ale oto je utulnejsi


----------



## Wizzard

ľudia, prestaňte s tým konečne. nič sa vám nepáči, vadí vám že v Bratislave nie je stále dobrý štadión, ale keby sme ho mali a nebol by v KE, to by vám tiež vadilo, vadí vám že nemáte v KE parkovací dom, no keby ste ho mali, tak by vám vadilo že v Bratislave nie je, proste si vždy niečo nájdete, vadí vám že v Bratislave je hrozná doprava, ale keby bola lepšia, vadilo by vám, že je lepšia ako v Košiciach a takto by som mohol pokračovať donekonečna.


----------



## wuane

SunshineBB said:


> ^^ Wuane:cize teraz by sme mali blave za statne peniaze postavit metro, lanovku na hrad, velke ... ...


Nie,nic z toho.Ale na MS kandidovalo Slovensko,a vybrali sa dve mesta,kde by bola organizacia najvhodnejsia.Z hladiska poctu obyvatelov,aj z hladiska toho,ze su BA a KE najrozvinutejsie mesta,a hokej tam ma tradiciu.Neviem preco to pises mne,ked ja som z tych,ktoremu by nevadilo ak by sa v KE stavalo za statne.A takych ludi ako ja je podla mna v BA vacsina.Preto stale nerozumiem,preco sa navazas do nas,obyvatelov,a nevinis politikov.
Si staci precitat thread o NSC v Ziline.Kolko ludi vas tam nadavalo ze tam idu statne peniaze.Mne to nevadilo a ten projekt podporujem,kludne si ten thread precitaj.Zase sa naslo ine mesto,ktore nachvilu nahradilo BA,a mohlo sa nan nadavat.A mam stale vacsi pocit ,ze by sa nadavalo na akekolvek mesto,kym by to nebolo prave mesto kde byva ten ktory forumer.To sa mi dost nepaci,ale ak to povazujete za charakterne,prosim.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane: nic neadresujem tebe, ja s tebou diskutujem, snazim sa reagovat na to so si pisal ty .. nenavazam sa do teba, rovnako sa nenavazam do obyvatelov bratislavy ... neviem skade si to zobral ... ak sa na niekoho navazam tak na system akym to tu vsetko funguje ... na system v ktorom hra Bratislava poprednu protekcnu ulohu a v tomto filme je jej herecky vykon totalny prepadak ... bratislava je hlavne mesto a musi mat iste prednosti medzi ostatnymi mestami na slovensku, ale pokial ich nevie vyuzit, je potrebne sa zamysliet kde je chyba , a ja pochybujem ze ju najdes mimo BA ... neviem ci ma chapes, asi nie, ale nevadi, v tomto vlakne nateraz koncim tuto debatu, lebo aj ked diskutujeme o MS zda sa mi to dost OT .. tymto sa ospravedlnujem


----------



## wonderdax

Kvietok len mi opat a opat potvrdzujes ze pises svoje posty na zaklade cielenych emocii, ktorych ucel je len zosmiesnovat a kritizovat. Ja to maslo na hlave nemam. Je vskutku obdivuhodne ze to robis len na zaklade informacii ktore si nemas ani kde overit ci nebodaj politickeho tricka.To ze si somar, za tym si stojim, pretoze nedokazes pochopit ze ja som clovek prajny a nezavidim ti, co sa o tvojich postojoch vzhladom na to ze pises ako sa vy v Kosiciach citite ukrivdeny napisat neda. Dovod chapem, ale ked napisem preco je to tak, neznamena ze si stym suhlasim, a to je to tvoje somarstvo ktore nedokazes pochopit.Co na to povedat. Ja naozaj nemam v rukach tvoj zivot, ani beh samospravy ci vlady a toboz organizacie MS. Preto som apriori proti tomu ze to globalizujete a hadzte to na beznych ludi. Ja som sa tu snazil vsetko vysvetlit v sirsich pojmoch a vzhladom na to ze mam ciastocny prehlad aka je situacia aj pre neznalych, su tam tiez len ciastocne konzekvencie. Podla mna urcite nemas vela informacii o tom co bolo napr 5 rokov dozadu v komunalnej politike BA.

Prepac ale mna uz naozaj nebavia prispevky typu. Ja manazer haly viem ako sa to malo robit. Ja stavbyveduci viem ako sa to malo stavat. Ja mestsky poslanec viem ze kde sa mal kupit pozemok. U nas je to vzdy tak, ze kazdy vie kde sa to malo, ako sa to malo, ale sam preto nic nespravi. Ja z druheho konca republiky vzdy najlepsie viem ako to lepsie robit a je jedno odkial je. Nikto vam neubera legitimne pravo na haly ci sport za statne peniaze, nikto, hadam uz pochopitelne. Mna osobne ako vylevy na tu co unu stranu zaujima:

1) Komunalna politika v BA, vztah Bajan - Durkovsky, kraj - mestsky parlament
2) SZLH, kandidatura, Gasparovicova pritomnost, riziko ist do MS bez hal, riziko ist do MS bez investora, neexistujuca podpory vlady, dovod meskania stavby
3) Momentany stav, odsudenie haly na Kalinciakovej, preco dekanat ekonomickej univerzity nestopol predaj pozemkov pri apolle, preco sa mesto nezaujimalo skor o tie pozemky. 
4) Posobnost mesta a statu na konani takehoto podujatia pripadne kraja, kto ma zastupovat aku rolu.


Opat opakujem aj Bratislava je mala dedina na MS, toboz Kosice ci BB. Vsetko je to cele o peniazoch, o lobbingu, preto to aj tak dlho trva. Nie su to fazulky. Navrhujem kto ma napad ako to zlepsit, nech spise peticiu ako to spravili futbalisti, ja sa rad pospisem AJ KED SOM Z BRATISLAVY :cheers:
Ak sa ma toto forum uberat postovanim a zosmiesnovanim naozaj nema vyznam....


----------



## wonderdax

SunshineBB said:


> ^^ Wuane:cize teraz by sme mali blave za statne peniaze postavit metro, lanovku na hrad, velke planetarium, nove elektricky, novu mhd, novu halu, len z dovodu ze je hlavnym mestom a to nesie aj nejake tie povinnosti ??? na slovenske pomery je bratislava 150% pred vsetkymi, ak niekto povie ze medzi BA a ZA nieje markantny rozdiel tak si nevidi od nosa ... ak ako krajina nemame na to aby sme usporiadali MS, nerobme to , ak bratislava ako hlavne mesto, ktore nieje moderne prestavane podla tvojich predstav nema na to postavit halu tak nech sa to zrusi ... mam rad hokej ale na slovensku su aj prioritnejsie veci ako MS ... opat sa po roku 2011 posunie blava este viac dopredu vdaka statutu hlavneho mesta??? ... co je prioritnejsie? aby blava dobehla vieden, alebo aby slovensko dobehlo rakusko??? ...


cely problem je v mentalite. Sme na hranici zapadneho a vychodneho stylu zivota. Tu v Bratislave sa to miesa, jeden by rad jazdil ako Nemec poslusne v jednom pruhu, dalsi zase ako Rus cez plnu ciaru. Momentalne je to tak 50:50 a to presne kopiruje aj ty halu. Jedni chceli mat MS spravaju sa ako zanietenci sportu a druhi zase ako ruska mafia ktora chce na to len zarobit.


----------



## wonderdax

Wizzard said:


> ľudia, prestaňte s tým konečne. nič sa vám nepáči, vadí vám že v Bratislave nie je stále dobrý štadión, ale keby sme ho mali a nebol by v KE, to by vám tiež vadilo, vadí vám že nemáte v KE parkovací dom, no keby ste ho mali, tak by vám vadilo že v Bratislave nie je, proste si vždy niečo nájdete, vadí vám že v Bratislave je hrozná doprava, ale keby bola lepšia, vadilo by vám, že je lepšia ako v Košiciach a takto by som mohol pokračovať donekonečna.


a preto navrhujem thread zavriet pokial sa mina diskusii....nema zmysel zbytocne sa prekarat.


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ ale thread bol zalozeny koli organizovaniu MS , a pokial dobre citam, tak tato debata sa na 90% tyka hokeja a MS, cize si myslim ze nic nieje potrebne zatvarat ...


----------



## veteran

wuane said:


> Neznasam BA vs KE a podobne kraviny.hno:


Ja to milujem. Na zimnom stadione. Pekne si zarevem to zname eeeskaaa slovan a idem domov :lol:


----------



## E499.3056

Pocul som, ze deadline pre rekonstrukciu hokejovej haly je okolo novembra - decembra 2010. To ako chcu stihnut? Ved to je navyssi cas zacat. Potom ked to budu degesi robit tak to budu robit minimalne 10 rokov


----------



## marish

wonderdax said:


> 3) Momentany stav, odsudenie haly na Kalinciakovej, preco dekanat ekonomickej univerzity nestopol predaj pozemkov pri apolle, preco sa mesto nezaujimalo skor o tie pozemky.


myslim, ze to bola STU, co je teraz uz aj tak jedno...


v threade je praveze dost OT, kedze vacsna z poslednych 5-10 stran by sa mohla riesit skor v threade regionalne rozdiely. tuto by som sa fakt venoval skor navrhom na novu halu, vizualizaciam rekonstuovanej, nejakym novym informaciam ohladom stavania v BA a KE, atd. na to je tento thread primarne urceny.


----------



## palsoft

*SITA: Predstavitelia IIHF sa zaujímajú o prípravy MS 2011*



> "_Generálny sekretár IIHF sa informoval o štruktúre a systéme fungovania SZĽH. No samozrejme, najviac ho zaujímali informácie o príprave svetového šampionátu v roku 2011 - príprava organizačného výboru, stav prestavby ZŠ v Bratislave a taktiež aj príprava Košíc ako druhého dejiska MS 2011,_" povedal po stretnutí pre szlh.sk generálny sekretár SZĽH *Igor Nemeček*.


*Viac tu*


----------



## matiasmx

*Oprava štadióna O.Nepelu bude stáť takmer dve miliardy korún*

zaujimavi clanok

zdroj: sme


----------



## wonderdax

matiasmx said:


> zaujimavi clanok
> 
> zdroj: sme


V rámci rekonštrukcie by mali zdemolovať tréningovú halu, vymeniť strechu, obvodový plášť, či ľadovú plochu. Vybudovaná by mala byť nová tréningová hala s podzemným parkoviskom a dvoma ľadovými plochami.


----------



## Wizzard

matiasmx said:


> zaujimavi clanok
> 
> zdroj: sme


pamätáte si ešte, že pôvodne to malo stáť niečo vyše miliardy?


----------



## cibula

v zahranici by sa za to dala postavit komplet nova hala pre 12k ludi...
na slovensku sa to bohuzial neda :bash:


----------



## Joey_T

Riga Aréna, ktorá sa stavala pre MS 2006 v Rige stála niečo vyše 30 000 000 €, čo je okolo miliardy korún. Tento štadión je nový, nie rekonštruovaný. Za dve miliardy sa dá postaviť multifunkčná hala so športovým areálom, nie opraviť starý štadión.


----------



## Ayran

matiasmx said:


> zaujimavi clanok
> 
> zdroj: sme





> Mesto Bratislava chce štadión zrekonštruovať tak, aby spĺňal základné kapacitné, technické, technologické, hygienické a bezpečnostné kritériá pre organizovanie najvyšších domácich aj medzinárodných športových podujatí.


zaujimave ja som si myslel ze to roby szlh  a kapacitne splnat  väcsiu somarinu us trepnut nemohli


----------



## wonderdax

Riga Arena Capacity: Ice hockey 10300, Construction: from May 2004 to February 1, 2006.Rozpocet v roku 2003, dnes mame 2008.
V nasom pripade slovo rekonstrukcia, si dovolim nahradit slovom prestavba, asi toho vela nezostane povodneho, okrem pozemku. t.j je to vystavba novej haly.


----------



## matiasmx

No uz to asi tak bude ze z rekonstrukcie bude prestavba a tak volako aj novostavba


----------



## SunshineBB

jedina vec ktora sa mi na tejto alternative pacila bolo to, ze to srsi tradiciou, 60 rocny zimak ktory toho vela videl, vela zazil, ale cim dalej mam pocit ze okrem umiestenia to nebude mat absolutne nic spolocne, 1,8 miliardy za "rekonstrukciu" po ktorej stadion ani nikto nepozna, hroza, ... radsej postavit novu halu za rovnake peniaze, a stary zimak ponechat tak, ved sa stal uz trvalou sucastou Bratislavy ... ale na Slovensku nic nejde tak ako by sme chceli hno:hno: .... 

posunutie miest az k ladu po celom obvode, resp, zdvihnutie ladovej plochy k sedackam, dole strechu, 4-5 radov sedaciek po celom obvode, novu strechu (povedzme vysiacu, stlpy prec), posunutie skyboxov ... renovacia priestorov v utrobach stadionu, kancelarie, satne, novinarske miesta , z vonka fasadne upravy, ale zachovany vzhlad respektujuci tradiciu haly ....investicie? povedzte mi ze sa to neda za 1000 milionov aj s okolitymi upravami , doprava, parkovanie... to u nas asi nieje mozne ... :bash:


----------



## eMareq

*Bratislava čaká na peniaze pre štadión*



> Vedenie hlavného mesta očakáva, že od štátu získa peniaze na rekonštrukciu Zimného štadióna Ondreja Nepelu. Predpokladanú finančnú pomoc vo výške približne 66 percent celkových nákladov na rekonštrukciu má vláda schváliť do konca tohto roku. Inak zámer stratí platnosť, píše tlačová agentúra TASR.
> 
> „Neobávam sa, že by štát nechcel stavbu zafinancovať,“ povedal primátor Andrej Ďurkovský. Zároveň sa má tento týždeň stretnúť s premiérom Robertom Ficom a informovať o vzájomnej dohode.


A keď Fico povie nie? Čo potom Ander?


----------



## futuros

eMareq said:


> *Bratislava čaká na peniaze pre štadión*
> 
> 
> 
> A keď Fico povie nie? Čo potom Ander?


Fico povie áno áno. Pre ľud všetko.


----------



## eMareq

futuros said:


> Fico povie áno áno. Pre ľud všetko.


Pod slovom ľud mám rozumieť vyvolenú hŕstku ľudu z Váhostav-SK?


----------



## Nido

*Petrzalska arena ma uzemne rozhodnutie*

Pracovný názov arény bude Danube Arena, čo podľa Bajana evokuje blízkosť, význam a veľkosť Dunaja, ktorý preteká Slovenskom aj dvoma susednými krajinami Rakúskom a Maďarskom.

Pre agentúru SITA Bajan nevylúčil, že sa pri tomto ambicióznom projekte budú uchádzať aj o podporu štátu a ak všetko pôjde podľa plánu, radi by v roku 2011 hostili aj Majstrovstvá sveta v ľadovom hokeji. Už teraz BSK podľa Bajana dostáva pozitívne reakcie na tento projekt od rôznych športových zväzov, najviac ho vraj potešila ponuka od európskej basketbalovej asociácie, aby sa tu v roku 2013 uskutočnil európsky šampionát žien v basketbale.

Štúdia uskutočniteľnosti od firmy Jokerit HC OY hovorí o tom, že celkové náklady na projekt by mali byť maximálne 80 mil. € (2,41 mld. Sk). Hala by mala mať kapacitu 12 000 sedadiel pre hokejové podujatia, 15 000 miest pre organizovanie koncertov. Ročne by sa v nej malo uskutočniť približne sto podujatí a ročná návštevnosť by mala byť 625 000 ľudí.

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/105075/vystavba/multifunkcna-arena-ma-uzemne-rozhodnutie


----------



## cibula

len tak dalej


----------



## Joey_T

nová polyfunkčná hala s 12000 - 15000 miestami bude stáť 2,41 miliardy
rekonštruovaný zimný štadión pre 10000 divákov vyjde na 1,8 miliardy

Nájde sa ešte nejaký expert, ktorý bude vehementne obhajovať rekonštrukciu Nepelu za každú cenu? Ešte stále si niekto myslí, že nie sme svedkami hnusnej krádeže?


----------



## hasky

Drzim palce aby Danube Arena stala cim skor, trebars aj s malou pomocou statu (nech im zafinancuju treningovu halu a tiez jednu v KE  ) a nech Nepela zrekonstruuju, ale uz z financii, kt. si Slovan pozhana od sukromnych investorov. A nech uz Siroky da pokoj.


----------



## vano

drzim palce Danube Arene..nie som proti rekonstrukcii Ondreja Nepelu,avsak nie zo statnych zdrojov,nechi si to slovan pekne zaplati sam,resp. prostrednictvom sukromnych partnerov, samozrejme je potrebne aby sa tento dedulo zrekonstruoval,ale nemyslim si ze by bol vhodny pre sampionat v 2011


----------



## cibula

bajan @ ta3 :

http://www.ta3.com/sk/reportaze/106235_host-v-studiu-vladimir-bajan-multifunkcna-arena-v-bratislave


----------



## Phill

Petržalská Danube Arena štartuje do leta

Sú tam aj nejaké obrázky. :cheers: Som nadšený! Aspoň niečo budeme mať.


----------



## marish

cibula said:


> bajan @ ta3 now.


aj ja som to pozeral. :cheers:

pre ostatnych:
http://www.ta3.com/sk/reportaze/106235_host-v-studiu-vladimir-bajan-multifunkcna-arena-v-bratislave


----------



## mike256

Phill_1 said:


> Petržalská Danube Arena štartuje do leta
> 
> Sú tam aj nejaké obrázky. :cheers: Som nadšený! Aspoň niečo budeme mať.


Vizosky su sice vzdy pekne a nasvietene, ale celkovo sa mi ten navrh paci...stale som presvedceny, ze toto riesenie je zo vsetkych doteraz navrhnutych *NAJLEPSIE*...hala na velke sportove/kulturne podujatia nema v preplnenom skoro-centre mesta co hladat...

Pripajam foto z clanku na reality.etrend.sk:


----------



## cibula

heh  tak to tu mame pre istotu viac krat :cheers: 
inac paci sa mi celkom ten nazov... sice nic originalne, ale neurazi


----------



## Ayran

tak taky krasny zimak tu mame a oni chcu prerabat stareho dedka :bash::bash:
boze kde to zijem


----------



## sckesk

*Prestavba zimného štadióna – SO 20 Tréningová hokejová hala*

Oznámenie o začatí stavebného konania 
http://www.kosice.sk/article.asp?id=4636


----------



## marish

Ayran said:


> tak taky krasny zimak tu mame a oni chcu prerabat stareho dedka :bash::bash:
> boze kde to zijem


zatial nemame nic. 

ale aj ja sa tesim! dufam, ze budu coskoro nejake vacsie vizualizacie. :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

cibula said:


> heh  tak to tu mame pre istotu viac krat :cheers:
> inac paci sa mi celkom ten nazov... sice nic originalne, ale neurazi


Originálne by v našich podmienkach bolo, keby to bolo po slovensky.


----------



## mike256

^^ suhlas...


----------



## wuane

Vizosky pekne.Pacilo by sa mi to,hlavne sa mi paci ze to ma taky nehalovy tvar.
Uvdime ci to ale nakoniec nestroskota na "Slovenskych problemoch".
V kazdom pripade kazdy krok vpred je dobry,rovnako drzim palce aj treningovej hale v KE,nech sa vsetko spravi k plnej spokojnosti.


----------



## MordarGrunn

^^
je to velmi pekne, len ja som zvedavy ci sa tam aj odohraju MS.. kedze pan primator ma vlastne zaujmi a vlastne plany tak predpokladam ze sa samsung arena zrekonstruuje, postavi sa aj tato hala, a majstrovstva sa aj tak odohraju v samsung arene pretoze durkovsky si tu vydupe. Tym padom nikto z navstevnikov novu halu ani neuvidi


----------



## vano

ak sa skutocne naplni projekt Bajana,tak dam za to ruku do ohna,ze sa bude hrat v petrzalke a nie na "omladenom" dedkovi Nepelovi...:cheers:


----------



## palsoft

^^ radsej si ju nechaj v lade, to sa podla mna nestane. S Bajanom sa doteraz nikto nebavil, ako keby tam ta hala ani vyrast nemala.. a taku prilezitost ako MS na Nepelu si SZLH nemoze nechat ujst


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ hrat sa bude na nepelovi, aj keby nova hala v petrzalke stala nacas ... bola by to hanba pre "kompetentnych" a pre štát, keby im MS s pod nosa vzali sukromnici ... to nedovolia, ako vzdy a vsade, ide o kseft ... aj ked radsej by som bol za tu petrzku


----------



## cibula

hanba by bola aj keby sa nehralo v novej vedlajsej hale, ktora splna kapicitne a ine poziadavky...

mozu to nakoniec vyriesit tak, ze sa bude hrat v oboch halach (+ kosice samozrejme), finale v petrzalke.

to by som bol aj vcelku spokojny :cheers:


----------



## Ayran

cibula said:


> hanba by bola aj keby sa nehralo v novej vedlajsej hale, ktora splna kapicitne a ine poziadavky...
> 
> mozu to nakoniec vyriesit tak, ze sa bude hrat v oboch halach (+ kosice samozrejme), finale v petrzalke.
> 
> to by som bol aj vcelku spokojny :cheers:


finale v kosiciach a bol by som spokojny :cheers: :lol:
aspon svk repre v zakladnej casti by mohli dat k nam  us len preto tie navstevy ktore chodia tu unas na nasu repre


----------



## vano

jedna alternativa - prace na nepelovi sa ako vzdy predrazia,nestihne sa postavit resp. dokoncit a bude sa hrat v Petrzke,teda ak sa tam vobec zacne stavat...

druha - predrazi sa to iba o "par melonov" hrat sa bude na nepelovi a v KE a finale v PEtrzke,resp. aj semifinalove suboje...aj toto by nebolo az take zle, ako to uz jeden tu spomenul....

ale ako kazdy vie "Na Slovensku je to proste tak"..:bash:


----------



## vano

nechajme sa prekvapit,aj ked ma tito chlebodarcovia uz neprekvapuju nicim...


----------



## metropoly_sk

cele je to jedna fraska ako cely nas medzinarodny hokej posledne 3 - 4 roky.


----------



## Nido

metropoly_sk said:


> cele je to jedna fraska ako cely nas medzinarodny hokej posledne 3 - 4 roky.


vysledky v zakladnej skupine ZOH 2006 (vysledne 5. miesto) povazovat za frasku je celkom zaujimave


----------



## Chunkylover

Všetko ide podľa plánu. Ďurkovskému sa podarí od vlády vytiahnuť slušnú sumu peňazí na rekonštrukciu starého štadióna, ktorú by mesto z vlastných nedokázalo zaplatiť. Bajan urobí naopak všetko pre to, aby štadión v Petržalke stál. Zdanlivo protichodné záujmy? Nemusí to tak byť. Machinácie s pozmemkami na oboch stranách sú cestou ako si získať investora. Keď už nie nový štadión (vedľa toho starého), tak aspoň rekonštrukcia Nepelu, ktorá je časovo reálnejšia. Nechceme predsa zaziť blamáž a posunúť majstrovstvá. A navyše, tá petržalská aréna sa aj tak nepostaví. Dobré argumenty, aby sme získali dotáciu (a Široký musí tiež z niečoho žiť, ale to len medzi nami). Medzitým druhá strana neustále posiela do médii mätúce informácie - postaví sa, nepostaví sa (mám na mysli štadión), aj keď robia všetko preto aby sa postavil a snáď to majú už dávno isté, ale musia vzbudiť neistotu, aby dostal svoje aj Ďurkovský. Ten za odplatu, v rámci argumentu, že zrekonštruovaný štadión nebude spĺňať kritéria, umožní, aby sa MS hrali v Petržalke. Mesto bude mať dve haly. Jednu na hokej (pre Slovan) a druhú multifunčknú, predovšetkým na rôzne akcie typu koncerty, takže žiadna konkurencia. Všetci dostanú to čo chcú, však na 1,2 mld. (napokon až na zanedbateľné 2 mld.) sa ľudia poskladajú. Ide predsalen o prestíž organizovať MS a nemôžme nič nechať na náhodu a náladu súkromného investora. Realita alebo len ďalšia konšpiračná teória?


----------



## wonderdax

Ja len dufam ze sa dozijem ..a ked ano ...pojdem si zafandit


----------



## futuros

Chunkylover said:


> Všetko ide podľa plánu. Ďurkovskému sa podarí od vlády vytiahnuť slušnú sumu peňazí na rekonštrukciu starého štadióna, ktorú by mesto z vlastných nedokázalo zaplatiť. Bajan urobí naopak všetko pre to, aby štadión v Petržalke stál. Zdanlivo protichodné záujmy? Nemusí to tak byť. Machinácie s pozmemkami na oboch stranách sú cestou ako si získať investora. Keď už nie nový štadión (vedľa toho starého), tak aspoň rekonštrukcia Nepelu, ktorá je časovo reálnejšia. Nechceme predsa zaziť blamáž a posunúť majstrovstvá. A navyše, tá petržalská aréna sa aj tak nepostaví. Dobré argumenty, aby sme získali dotáciu (a Široký musí tiež z niečoho žiť, ale to len medzi nami). Medzitým druhá strana neustále posiela do médii mätúce informácie - postaví sa, nepostaví sa (mám na mysli štadión), aj keď robia všetko preto aby sa postavil a snáď to majú už dávno isté, ale musia vzbudiť neistotu, aby dostal svoje aj Ďurkovský. Ten za odplatu, v rámci argumentu, že zrekonštruovaný štadión nebude spĺňať kritéria, umožní, aby sa MS hrali v Petržalke. Mesto bude mať dve haly. Jednu na hokej (pre Slovan) a druhú multifunčknú, predovšetkým na rôzne akcie typu koncerty, takže žiadna konkurencia. Všetci dostanú to čo chcú, však na 1,2 mld. (napokon až na zanedbateľné 2 mld.) sa ľudia poskladajú. Ide predsalen o prestíž organizovať MS a nemôžme nič nechať na náhodu a náladu súkromného investora. Realita alebo len ďalšia konšpiračná teória?


*
Ja som za odloženie MS 2011 v Bratislave, ak by to pomohlo nasledovnému*
- Hala bude na lepšom území, s lepším dopravným napojením, nebude zbytočne zaťažovať širšie centrum Bratislavy
- Na hale nezarobí ŠTB. Obete komunizmu (to boli často práve tí naši) majú morálne právo žiadať, aby sa národný štadión postavil aj za ich prítomnosti.
- Na hale nezarobí Ďurkovský. Myslím, že mu už kšeftovanie prerástlo cez hlavu.


Je to oveľa lepšie, ako sa hrať na medzinárodnú blamáž, na šoubiz, a či hanbiť sa. Treba veci robiť poriadne.


----------



## marish

ja len pochybujem, ze by sa vsetky tieto problemy vyriesili odlozenim o par rokov. podla mna by to dopadlo tak isto ako teraz, ibaze by sme mali majstrovstva v 2015. a az taka hanba by to podla mna nebola, vsak je kriza.


----------



## Joey_T

Chunkylover said:


> Všetko ide podľa plánu. Ďurkovskému sa podarí od vlády vytiahnuť slušnú sumu peňazí na rekonštrukciu starého štadióna, ktorú by mesto z vlastných nedokázalo zaplatiť. Bajan urobí naopak všetko pre to, aby štadión v Petržalke stál. Zdanlivo protichodné záujmy? Nemusí to tak byť. Machinácie s pozmemkami na oboch stranách sú cestou ako si získať investora. Keď už nie nový štadión (vedľa toho starého), tak aspoň rekonštrukcia Nepelu, ktorá je časovo reálnejšia. Nechceme predsa zaziť blamáž a posunúť majstrovstvá. A navyše, tá petržalská aréna sa aj tak nepostaví. Dobré argumenty, aby sme získali dotáciu (a Široký musí tiež z niečoho žiť, ale to len medzi nami). Medzitým druhá strana neustále posiela do médii mätúce informácie - postaví sa, nepostaví sa (mám na mysli štadión), aj keď robia všetko preto aby sa postavil a snáď to majú už dávno isté, ale musia vzbudiť neistotu, aby dostal svoje aj Ďurkovský. Ten za odplatu, v rámci argumentu, že zrekonštruovaný štadión nebude spĺňať kritéria, umožní, aby sa MS hrali v Petržalke. Mesto bude mať dve haly. Jednu na hokej (pre Slovan) a druhú multifunčknú, predovšetkým na rôzne akcie typu koncerty, takže žiadna konkurencia. Všetci dostanú to čo chcú, však na 1,2 mld. (napokon až na zanedbateľné 2 mld.) sa ľudia poskladajú. Ide predsalen o prestíž organizovať MS a nemôžme nič nechať na náhodu a náladu súkromného investora. Realita alebo len ďalšia konšpiračná teória?


:applause: :applause: S týmto názorom sa do bodky stotožňujem.


----------



## mike256

futuros said:


> *
> Ja som za odloženie MS 2011 v Bratislave, ak by to pomohlo nasledovnému*
> - Hala bude na lepšom území, s lepším dopravným napojením, nebude zbytočne zaťažovať širšie centrum Bratislavy
> - Na hale nezarobí ŠTB. Obete komunizmu (to boli často práve tí naši) majú morálne právo žiadať, aby sa národný štadión postavil aj za ich prítomnosti.
> - Na hale nezarobí Ďurkovský. Myslím, že mu už kšeftovanie prerástlo cez hlavu.
> 
> 
> Je to oveľa lepšie, ako sa hrať na medzinárodnú blamáž, na šoubiz, a či hanbiť sa. Treba veci robiť poriadne.


Nie som si isty ze sa daju odlozit MS na neskor...jednoducho ich zorganizuje ina krajina a Slovensko sa moze hlasit do vyberu znovu...


----------



## wuane

^^ak sa nemylim,tak Cesko malo prehodene MS s krajinou,ktora mala vsetky podmienky vytvorene.


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Áno, prehodili si to s Fínmi. Nestíhali postaviť Sazka Arénu, a keďže severanom netrebalo stavať nič, dohodli sa na prehodení šampionátov. V r 2012 má MS usporiadať znova Fínsko, tak ak by im to nevadilo, mohli by zaskočiť aj za nás. Po novom to však už nie je možné, neviem čo je na tom pravdy.


----------



## Ayran

Joey_T said:


> ^^ Áno, prehodili si to s Fínmi. Nestíhali postaviť Sazka Arénu, a keďže severanom netrebalo stavať nič, dohodli sa na prehodení šampionátov. V r 2012 má MS usporiadať znova Fínsko, tak ak by im to nevadilo, mohli by zaskočiť aj za nás. Po novom to však už nie je možné, neviem čo je na tom pravdy.


po novom sa us prehadzovanie ms neda , myslim ze bol niekde rozhovor z fraselom o tom ci by sa to dalo ak by sa nestihalo a jasne vyhlasil ze nie


----------



## Nido

Joey_T said:


> ^^ Áno, prehodili si to s Fínmi. Nestíhali postaviť Sazka Arénu, a keďže severanom netrebalo stavať nič, dohodli sa na prehodení šampionátov. V r 2012 má MS usporiadať znova Fínsko, tak ak by im to nevadilo, mohli by zaskočiť aj za nás. Po novom to však už nie je možné, neviem čo je na tom pravdy.


tak kedze ju zacali stavat 9 mesiacov pred povodym terminom MS, tak bolo jasne ze to nemaju sancu stihnut, pokial sa v lete 2009 zacne s rekonstrukciou alebo vystavbou haly v Petrzalke, tak by nemal byt problem stihnut to do jari 2011.


----------



## Egomaniak

vie niekto z vas termin,kedy konecne sa uracia zacat staviat treningovu halu pri steel arene?hno: cital som, ze na buduci rok uz ma byt kolaudovana...


----------



## Ayran

Egomaniak said:


> vie niekto z vas termin,kedy konecne sa uracia zacat staviat treningovu halu pri steel arene?hno: cital som, ze na buduci rok uz ma byt kolaudovana...


v marci by ju mali zacat stavat (aspon taky bol plan )


----------



## rolik55

Za Steel arenou vcera jeden cat narabal s tou nedavno zakrytou zeminou. Aj tak je to na prd, ked stat na to uplne serie, ale Arenu chce...:bash:


----------



## Ayran

rolik55 said:


> Za Steel arenou vcera jeden cat narabal s tou nedavno zakrytou zeminou. Aj tak je to na prd, ked stat na to uplne serie, ale Arenu chce...:bash:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: zo zemnou narabali lebo v steelke bol Free Style Motocross ...


----------



## wonderdax

*..sme*

BRATISLAVA. Stavebný úrad v bratislavskom Novom Meste dostal od Generálneho investora Bratislavy (GIB) žiadosť na rekonštrukciu Zimného štadióna Ondreja Nepelu. Rozhodnúť by mal o vydaní stavebného povolenia na rekonštrukciu štadióna, kde sa budú konať Majstrovstvá sveta v ľadovom hokeji v roku 2011. Podľa tlačovej tajomníčky novomestského starostu Alžbety Klesnilovej už úrad študuje žiadosť aj predloženú projektovú dokumentáciu, najmä projekt organizácie výstavby a dopravy. Na otázku, ako dlho bude stavebnému úradu trvať, kým vo veci rozhodne, Klesnilová odpovedať nevedela. "Dokumenty obsahujú niekoľko sto strán. V tejto chvíli nevieme povedať, či má žiadosť všetky náležitosti," povedala pre agentúru SITA.

Podľa Klesnilovej až stavebné konanie ukáže, či je potrebné doložiť ďalšie doklady alebo upraviť projektovú dokumentáciu. Prípadné zmeny či doplnky budú mať vplyv na dĺžku správneho konania. Keď bude mať stavebný úrad kompletnú dokumentáciu a vyjadrenia všetkých dotknutých inštitúcií, rozhodnúť by mal do 30 dní. Na otázku, či sa podarí dodržať májový termín, kedy by sa podľa plánov mesta malo začať s rekonštrukciou štadióna, odpovedala Klesnilová kladne. "Tento projekt bude prioritou," povedala.

Rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna si nevyžaduje územné konanie, stačí stavebné. Územné konanie však bude nevyhnutné pri budovaní nových komunikácií či pri prekládke inžinierskych sietí. "Tieto objekty tzv. líniových stavieb musia byť umiestnené formou územného rozhodnutia. Po jeho vydaní ich budú povoľovať v samostatných stavebných konaniach príslušné špeciálne stavebné úrady," vysvetlila.

Vláda 17. decembra 2008 rozhodla, že dá 40 575 682 € na rekonštrukciu Zimného štadióna Ondreja Nepelu v Bratislave. Peniaze má zabezpečiť minister financií v rozpočte ministerstva školstva v rokoch 2010 a 2011. Medzi základné podmienky poskytnutia dotácie patrí okrem iného aj záväzok mesta zaplatiť ďalšie vyvolané a nepredvídané náklady spojené s rekonštrukciou štadióna zo svojho rozpočtu. Rekonštrukcii zimného štadióna pre hokejový šampionát dalo mesto definitívne zelenú koncom septembra 2008, podmienkou však bola štátna dotácia. Pôvodne sa mala pre majstrovstvá stavať nová hala, mesto nakoniec od projektu upustilo, pretože s ním súviselo časovo náročné búranie športovej školy a výstavba novej. Mestskému projektu konkuroval aj krajský - výstavba novej haly na konci Petržalky. Športový komplex, ktorého súčasťou bude aj multifunkčná aréna, dostal právoplatné územné rozhodnutie 5. decembra 2008.


----------



## Joey_T

40,5 mil €? Za rekonštrukciu a bez vyvolaných nákladov? hno: Som zvedavý na to, kde sa tie peniaze budú hľadať, kde si utiahneme opasky. Vieme, že školstvo na tom nie je najlepšie, a teraz sa odtiaľ zoberie takáto položka...


----------



## vano

toto bude este zaujimava story...


----------



## R1S0

a o steelke ani euro....... hno::nono:


----------



## Egomaniak

R1S0 said:


> a o steelke ani euro....... hno::nono:


si sa nacisto zblaznil....?!? nebodaj este veris v statnu dotaciu...? 
s parkhousom som sa uz rozlucil, no pomaly zacinam pochybovat aj o treningovej hale...hno:


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Mozno to znie zle, no boli by hlupi ak by do toho zas natiskali prachy mesta a sukromnikov. Nech nic nestavaju, ak stat chce, stat prispeje. Neprispeje, bude blamaz .... Ved na baze tychto argumentov sa v Ba preinvestovali a preinvestuju miliardy ...


----------



## eMareq

Joey_T said:


> 40,5 mil €? Za rekonštrukciu a bez vyvolaných nákladov? hno: Som zvedavý na to, kde sa tie peniaze budú hľadať, kde si utiahneme opasky. Vieme, že školstvo na tom nie je najlepšie, a teraz sa odtiaľ zoberie takáto položka...


Veď tie má zaplatiť bratislavský magistrát:


> Medzi základné podmienky poskytnutia dotácie (40,5 M€) patrí okrem iného aj záväzok mesta *zaplatiť ďalšie vyvolané a nepredvídané náklady spojené s rekonštrukciou štadióna zo svojho rozpočtu*.





Egomaniak said:


> si sa nacisto zblaznil....?!? nebodaj este veris v statnu dotaciu...?
> s parkhousom som sa uz rozlucil, no pomaly zacinam pochybovat aj o treningovej hale...hno:


Nejako sa na tej Moldavskej ceste tie autá potlačia a na Kavečianskej potrénujú.


----------



## Ayran

eMareq said:


> Veď tie má zaplatiť bratislavský magistrát:
> 
> 
> 
> Nejako sa na tej Moldavskej ceste tie autá potlačia a na Kavečianskej potrénujú.


na kavecianskej potrenuju  lebo treba dva treningovky a mi mame zatial jednu a na moldavskej sa cez ms asi parkovat ani nebude dat ....


----------



## R1S0

Kvietok said:


> ^^ Mozno to znie zle, no boli by hlupi ak by do toho zas natiskali prachy mesta a sukromnikov. *Nech nic nestavaju, ak stat chce, stat prispeje. Neprispeje, bude blamaz .... Ved na baze tychto argumentov sa v Ba preinvestovali a preinvestuju miliardy ...*


tak tak


----------



## Ayran

sice to tu velmi nepatri ale dam to aj sem  mozno sa najde niekto kreativny http://www.hckosice.sk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7627&highlight=
viac sa dozviete po kliknuti na odkaz

panorama steelka mam aj vo vecsom rozlisku


----------



## didinko

*Tréningová hala*

http://www.kosice.sk/docuStore_getById.asp?id=11831

Takže sa možno začne stavať...:cheers:


----------



## Nido

> Novú multifunkčnú halu Danube Arena v bratislavskej Petržalke by mali začať stavať už koncom prvého štvrťroka 2009. V dnešnej on-line diskusii na portáli Bratislavského samosprávneho kraja (BSK) o tom informoval predseda regiónu Vladimír Bajan.


http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/4290572/danube-arenu-by-mohli-zacat-stavat-koncom-prveho-stvrtroka.html


----------



## futuros

*Slováci na úvod prípravy zdolali Bielorusko 4:0*


----------



## tuomas666

Ayran said:


> sice to tu velmi nepatri ale dam to aj sem  mozno sa najde niekto kreativny http://www.hckosice.sk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7627&highlight=
> viac sa dozviete po kliknuti na odkaz
> 
> panorama steelka mam aj vo vecsom rozlisku



krasa, len ako sa da toto odfotit?...s kompaktom toto neodfotim a so zrkadlovkou sa dnu nedostanem, pytal som sa sbs-KARa a ten povedal ze s fotakom sa dnuka nedostanem...pisal som aj manazerovi steel areny, ze ci sa neda vybavit povolenie, zeby som sa chcel naucit fotit sportove zapasy a odpisal ze to nejde, ze vraj tym chrania ostanych navstevnikov areny aby nevznikli nevhodne fotky...a blablabla proste dristy...


----------



## Ayran

tuomas666 said:


> krasa, len ako sa da toto odfotit?...s kompaktom toto neodfotim a so zrkadlovkou sa dnu nedostanem, pytal som sa sbs-KARa a ten povedal ze s fotakom sa dnuka nedostanem...pisal som aj manazerovi steel areny, ze ci sa neda vybavit povolenie, zeby som sa chcel naucit fotit sportove zapasy a odpisal ze to nejde, ze vraj tym chrania ostanych navstevnikov areny aby nevznikli nevhodne fotky...a blablabla proste dristy...


tak toto robil jazva  zrejme , klubovy fotograf....  a aj viem ako by sa dali spravit fotky  ale je to trosku protizakonne  a fotak do vnutra ?  mal som ho asi 10 krat ale to som si ho prepasoval...


----------



## sckesk

tuomas666 said:


> krasa, len ako sa da toto odfotit?...s kompaktom toto neodfotim a so zrkadlovkou sa dnu nedostanem, pytal som sa sbs-KARa a ten povedal ze s fotakom sa dnuka nedostanem...pisal som aj manazerovi steel areny, ze ci sa neda vybavit povolenie, zeby som sa chcel naucit fotit sportove zapasy a odpisal ze to nejde, ze vraj tym chrania ostanych navstevnikov areny aby nevznikli nevhodne fotky...a blablabla proste dristy...


Preco by si to kompaktom neodfotil? Myslel si si, ze je to cele odfotene na 1x? Bude to poskladane z (tipujem) 10 fotiek. Tie spoje jasne vidno:


----------



## tuomas666

no tiez som bol dnuka s kompaktom milionkrat ale fotky z neho su vacsinou na nic, kazdy pohyb je rozmazany...to by chcelo normalne stativ a klud....btw je mi jasne ze to je poskladana panorama


----------



## sckesk

tuomas666 said:


> no tiez som bol dnuka s kompaktom milionkrat ale fotky z neho su vacsinou na nic, kazdy pohyb je rozmazany...to by chcelo normalne stativ a klud....btw je mi jasne ze to je poskladana panorama


Ale iste si ani raz z tych milionkrat nefotil prazdnu halu, ako je na obr. hore. Taku by si podla mna zvladol aj s kompaktom. Jasne, ze pohyb moze byt pri slabsom osvetleni a dlhsom case, problem.
A aj keby si mal neviem aky fotak, tak by takato skladana panorama vyzerala dost cudne. Kedze pri kazdom cvaknuti fotakom by bol hrac niekde inde, tak pri poskladani celej panoramy by si mal na ploche hracov ovela viac.


----------



## tuomas666

1. ak chcem fotit zapas tak ide o obycajne foto, nie panoramu, tam by stacilo nejake dobre miestecko vpredu (ako napr. fotografi ktori maju fleka vyhradeny pri plexi), netreba ani stativ, trocha sa pohrat s fotakom - nastavit casy uzavierky, prave toto sa chcem naucit
2. ak chcem fotit prazdnu halu tak tam by som to mozno zvladol s kompaktom...ale lepsie by bolo na stativ so zradlovkou

cize toto su dovody preco by som sa chcel dostat s fotakom do haly, no podla niektorych expertov to neni mozne a tym dovodom naozaj nerozumiem....pokial dobre viem tak ludia chodia na stadiony bezne s fotkami, staci pozerat nejake zapay napr. z MS a tam vidis same blesky z hladiska...ja inak fotak nosim furt so sebou tak neviem co by som spravil keby ma kvoli tomu nechceli pustit dnu


----------



## potkanX

hej, blesky na kompaktoch s dosahom nejake dva metre na fotenie na stadionoch su genialna vecicka. vzdy mi to zlepsi naladu, ked take nieco vidim.


----------



## potkanX

lepsie od toho je iba skusat fotit s bleskom mesiac.


----------



## JankoKE

To, že sa nemôže nosiť foťák do Steel arény mi príde infantilné pri predstave, že amatéri si vo veľkom fotia v nejednej hale v Čechách , myslím, že aj vrátane Sazka arény. O jednom známom z fóra, čo sa dopracoval až na striedačku pomlčím. Myslím si, že Steel aréna sa hrá na " dôležitejšiu" ako je, čo vyvoláva úsmev na tvári.


----------



## JankoKE

tuomas666 said:


> 1. ak chcem fotit zapas tak ide o obycajne foto, nie panoramu, tam by stacilo nejake dobre miestecko vpredu (ako napr. fotografi ktori maju fleka vyhradeny pri plexi), netreba ani stativ, trocha sa pohrat s fotakom - nastavit casy uzavierky, prave toto sa chcem naucit
> 2. ak chcem fotit prazdnu halu tak tam by som to mozno zvladol s kompaktom...ale lepsie by bolo na stativ so zradlovkou
> 
> cize toto su dovody preco by som sa chcel dostat s fotakom do haly, no podla niektorych expertov to neni mozne a tym dovodom naozaj nerozumiem....pokial dobre viem tak ludia chodia na stadiony bezne s fotkami, staci pozerat nejake zapay napr. z MS a tam vidis same blesky z hladiska...ja inak fotak nosim furt so sebou tak neviem co by som spravil keby ma kvoli tomu nechceli pustit dnu


1) ak máš zrkadlo : naplno otvorená clona, vysoké ISO, aby ti vyššiel použiteľný čas ( to ISO by som pod 800 nevidel )
2) myslím si,že tu by ti stačil aj kompakt so statívom, prínos v zrkadlovke by som videl možno v použití širokého ohniska, čo si myslím, že by pobralo tú halu tak, ako tu bola postnutá bez toho hrozivého "zliepania":nuts:


----------



## Ayran

presunute do http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652103&page=14

a chcel som do hockey arenas to supnut  asi som si nevsimol zly topic


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Sedačky presne ako v Steel Aréne. Spišiaci chystajú návrat do Extraligy, tak sa aj patrične pripravujú, veľmi pekne to urobili. Tvoj post je ale off topic, pressuň to do [Slovakia] Football stadiums, hockey arenas, sport centers .


----------



## eMareq

Písal mi Ing. Titl ohľadom toho, že ak sa nepostaví garážový dom, tak je možné, že obe skupiny sa budú hrať v BA (nakoľko je to pravdivé, netuším). Bola to totiž podmienka od mesta ku investorovi.


----------



## Ayran

eMareq said:


> Písal mi Ing. Titl ohľadom toho, že ak sa nepostaví garážový dom, tak je možné, že obe skupiny sa budú hrať v BA (nakoľko je to pravdivé, netuším). Bola to totiž podmienka od mesta ku investorovi.


ved nech si hraju v blave :nuts: as potom uvidia ten cirkus co to vyvola ! samozrejme ze postavte si park hosue ale my vam nanho nedame sak naco :bash: radsej prerobime za 1,6 miliradky stary zimak fakt logicke 

tuto pesnicku venujem nasmu SZLH


----------



## wuane

^^aky cirkus?:lol:


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Poriadny.

Ak by sa toto uskutočnilo, tak by to východ Bratislave asi nikdy neodpustil. V metropole by sa hustota obyvateľstva asi strojnásobila :lol:.


----------



## marish

^^ a mohli by zato samozrejme zli zli blavaci. 
j/k :cheers:


----------



## wuane

^^jj,obcianska vojna,lebo ti zli Blavaci telami branili vystavbe parkovacieho domu.:nuts:


----------



## Kvietok

Pri tom by stacilo tak malo. na park house s privlastkom "Narodny" by sme od nasej najsamlepsej vlady snad co-to vyzobrali aj my ...


----------



## Ayran

Kvietok said:


> Pri tom by stacilo tak malo. na park house s privlastkom "Narodny" by sme od nasej najsamlepsej vlady snad co-to vyzobrali aj my ...


tak na toto mozes hned zabudnut  a takysto zabudni ze vlada da co i len korunu do kosic pre MS


----------



## R1S0

ja nechapem,aky je problem najst 200-300 mil korun na parkhouse+treningovu halu,ked sa naslo 1.6 miliardy na rekonstrukciu nepelu(konecna suma bude samozrejme minimalne o miliardu vyssia)


----------



## Ayran

R1S0 said:


> ja nechapem,aky je problem najst 200-300 mil korun na parkhouse+treningovu halu,ked sa naslo 1.6 miliardy na rekonstrukciu nepelu(konecna suma bude samozrejme minimalne o miliardu vyssia)


 pouzivaju jednu vyhovorku us asi dva roky , " steel arena je akciova spolocnost , ktoru stat nemôze dotovat " .:bash: hno: ja si len neviem predstavit ak im toto svinstvo prejde aka nevrazivost vychodniarov nastane voci bratislave


----------



## isidor

Kvietok said:


> Pri tom by stacilo tak malo. na park house s privlastkom "Narodny" by sme od nasej najsamlepsej vlady snad co-to vyzobrali aj my ...


podla mna je to podmienka nutna, avsak nie postacujuca - este by tender na vystavbu musela vyhrat ta spravna Vaho-firma :nuts:


----------



## marish

Ayran said:


> pouzivaju jednu vyhovorku us asi dva roky , " steel arena je akciova spolocnost , ktoru stat nemôze dotovat " .:bash: hno:


nemali ste sa tak hrrrrrrr(nut) do vystavby. 


Ayran said:


> ja si len neviem predstavit ak im toto svinstvo prejde aka nevrazivost vychodniarov nastane voci bratislave


nech sa paci, len do nas!
len by som rad vedel co s tym ma *bratislava*! > *bratislava* si nezvolila *tuto vladu*. > *tato vlada* rozhoduje kde sa peru *peniaze*. > *peniaze*, ktore idu do nepelu a nie do *kosic*. > *kosice *vinia *bratislavu *a nie *vladu*... iba mne nevysla skuska spravnosti??? :nuts:


----------



## Ayran

marish said:


> nech sa paci, len do nas!
> len by som rad vedel co s tym ma *bratislava*! > *bratislava* si nezvolila *tuto vladu*. > *tato vlada* rozhoduje kde sa peru *peniaze*. > *peniaze*, ktore idu do nepelu a nie do *kosic*. > *kosice *vinia *bratislavu *a nie *vladu*... iba mne nevysla skuska spravnosti??? :nuts:


navrh na spracovanie a finacovanie projektov dava szlh  a HADAJ kto je predsedom a hadaj kto spravuje financie na slovane  neuveris ale je to ta ista osoba

http://www.korzar.sk/clanok.php3?sub=14.2.2009/74521O

Generálny manažér Steel Arény I. Havrila i o rozširovaní kapacity

Košická Steel Aréna má za sebou vydarený rok. Výraznou mierou k tomu prispeli hokejisti, ich zápasy navštívilo v uplynulom roku 271 820 divákov, celkove na všetky podujatie v roku 2008 do arény zavítalo úctyhodných 456 503 návštevníkov. Pozitívne sú správy, že v dohľadnom čase sa začne s výstavbou tréningovej haly. V plánoch v súvislosti s majstrovstvami sveta v hokeji v roku 2011 je rozšírenie kapacity hľadiska

Môžete priblížiť, čo všetko patrí do vybavenia plánovanej tréningovej haly?

"Tá bude stáť priamo za Steel Arénou tak, že hracia plocha v aréne aj v tréningovej hale budú na jednej úrovni, aby sa rolba na úpravu ľadu vedela presúvať z jednej plochy na druhú. Zatiaľ čo v aréne má ihrisko rozmery 30x60 metrov, v tréningovej hale bude menšie 26x56 metrov, teda vo veľkosti hokejových klzísk v NHL. Hala bude spĺňať všetky atribúty pre konanie mládežníckych stretnutí. Bude mať osem až desať šatní. Samostatný vchod pre divákov aj personál. Pod tréningovou halou bude parkovisko pre 44 áut. Rovnako tam bude prístup pre kamióny, aby sa kvôli rôznym podujatiam vedeli dostať do Steel Arény. Nebude chýbať kamerový systém či turnikety. Kapacita hľadiska bude 300 až 600 divákov." 

"Tréningová hala už má stavebné povolenie. Dostali sme ho od stavebného úradu, takže to je prvý krok, lebo bez povolenia nemôžete začať s prácami. Sú pripravené projekty s tým, že celú činnosť zabezpečuje opäť, tak ako pri výstavbe Steel Arény, košický U.S.Steel. Výstavbu tréningovej haly teda podporí nielen finančne, ale i odborne, bude mať dohľad i dozor nad samotnou stavbou. Vytýčili sa termíny, dokedy sa rozhodne o výške rozpočtu, budú sa robiť výberové konania na dodávateľské firmy."

Z čoho bude výstavba tréningovej haly financovaná. Pred časom prezident U.S.Steel Košice George Babcoke na tlačovej konferencii verejne deklaroval, že americká spoločnosť prispeje sumou 40 miliónov korún (1327756 euro). Odkiaľ vezmete ďalšie zdroje?

"Okrem príspevku U.S.Steelu vieme, že mesto Košice vyčlenilo na tréningovú halu 15 miliónov korún (49 7908 eur). Ďalšie financie>>>>> očakávame od slovenskej vlády<<<<<< ."

Stále nedoriešeným problémom je parkovanie v okolí Steel Arény. V tejto súvislosti sa neraz spomínal parkovací dom. Je to stále aktuálna téma?

"Pre Občianske združenie Košická aréna je parkovací dom stále prioritou. Máme platné územné rozhodnutie a ak sa nájdu financie, nič nebráni tomu, aby sme parkovací dom postavili. Zámerom je nájsť vhodného súkromného investora, ktorý by potom parkovací dom prevádzkoval. Len sa musí nájsť." 

V súvislosti s majstrovstvami sveta v hokeji v roku 2011 však budete musieť riešiť nielen výstavbu tréningovej haly...

"Požiadavky medzinárodnej hokejovej federácie IIHF sú nám známe. Pred šampionátom budeme musieť zainvestovať aj do súčasnej Steel Arény. Trebárs prerobiť šatne tak, aby spĺňali kritériá vrcholného turnaja. V súvislosti s majstrovstvami sveta pripravujeme aj rozšírenie kapacity hľadiska o 600 miest. Myšlienka rozšíriť kapacitu tu teda je, závisí to len od finančných možností.


o tom rozsireni som us davno vravel  , tento projekt ma na stole SKANSKA co sa tyka park housu , tak to by malo byt riesene z casti pod BCK a uvidime mozno sa podari aj ten sukromny investor


----------



## wuane

marish said:


> nech sa paci, len do nas!
> len by som rad vedel co s tym ma *bratislava*! > *bratislava* si nezvolila *tuto vladu*. > *tato vlada* rozhoduje kde sa peru *peniaze*. > *peniaze*, ktore idu do nepelu a nie do *kosic*. > *kosice *vinia *bratislavu *a nie *vladu*... iba mne nevysla skuska spravnosti??? :nuts:


Marish,to nechaj tak.Taketo suvislosti si priemerny obcan SR neda dokopy.Ako vidis,ani tu na fore,kde by som to akosi ocakaval.hno:


----------



## Joey_T

Tu nikto nehovorí, že Bratislavčania sú zlí, alebo, že Bratislavčania bránili výstavbe. Ide tu o to, že kým u nás sme si halu museli postaviť sami (áno, vláda prispela, ale až v hodine dvanástej*), v Bratislave sa idú stavať hneď dve haly. Aj napriek tomu, že štát sa do toho finančne angažovať vôbec nemusí, garantuje výstavbu (prestavbu) štadióna. A toto sú holé fakty, stačí sa na to pozrieť z nadhľadu.

Nikto tu neobviňuje Bratislavu ako takú (tá bohužiaľ na to doplatila najviac), nikto tu neobviňuje Bratislavčanov, len tu očividne chýba vôľa kompetentných osôb. 

* - v hodine dvanástej preto, lebo zimák bol osem rokov zakonzervovaný a k jeho dostavbe došlo v poslednom možnom termíne pred tým, ako musel byť rozobratý kvôli poveternostným vplyvom.


----------



## Kvietok

wuane said:


> Marish,to nechaj tak.Taketo suvislosti si priemerny obcan SR neda dokopy.Ako vidis,ani tu na fore,kde by som to akosi ocakaval.hno:


^^Ma neser.. Vase nazory povazujete za objektivne a nestranne naozry priemerneho obcana SR?! Ja teda ani nahodou. Verte ze na sucasne prerozdelovanie penanazi na rozvoj sportu na SK ma vacsina slovakov (nie obcanov Pezinka a okolia) nazor o 180' opacny tomu vasmu. Len sa ich nan spytajte ...


----------



## marish

Ayran said:


> navrh na spracovanie a finacovanie projektov dava szlh  a HADAJ kto je predsedom a hadaj kto spravuje financie na slovane  neuveris ale je to ta ista osoba


OK, ale kto o tom rozhoduje? nehovor mi, ze ludomil fico robi len to, co mu navrhnu ini (aj ked to maju v kompetencii). ako pises nizsie:


Ayran said:


> Ďalšie financie>>>>> očakávame od slovenskej vlády<<<<<< ."


takze potom asi tu treba hladat pricinu...





Joey_T said:


> Tu nikto nehovorí, že Bratislavčania sú zlí, alebo, že Bratislavčania bránili výstavbe. Ide tu o to, že kým u nás sme si halu museli postaviť sami (áno, vláda prispela, ale až v hodine dvanástej*), v Bratislave sa idú stavať hneď dve haly. Aj napriek tomu, že štát sa do toho finančne angažovať vôbec nemusí, garantuje výstavbu (prestavbu) štadióna. A toto sú holé fakty, stačí sa na to pozrieť z nadhľadu.
> 
> Nikto tu neobviňuje Bratislavu ako takú (tá bohužiaľ na to doplatila najviac), nikto tu neobviňuje Bratislavčanov, len tu očividne chýba vôľa kompetentných osôb.


no neviem, ja tu citam nieco ine:


Ayran said:


> ...ja si len neviem predstavit ak im toto svinstvo prejde aka nevrazivost vychodniarov nastane voci bratislave





Joey_T said:


> Ak by sa toto uskutočnilo, tak by to východ Bratislave asi nikdy neodpustil...


tak bud treba rozumnejsie volit slova pri oznacovani vinnika alebo sa netvarit, ze proti bratislave tu nikto nevystupuje. :nuts:



Kvietok said:


> ^^Ma neser.. Vase nazory povazujete za objektivne a nestranne naozry priemerneho obcana SR?!Ja teda ani nahodou.


ja urcite nie. v tom sa s tebou zhodnem. priemerny obcan SR ma odo mna diametralne odlisne nazory. 



Kvietok said:


> Verte ze na sucasne prerozdelovanie penanazi na rozvoj sportu na SK ma vacsina slovakov (nie obcanov Pezinka a okolia) nazor o 180' opacny tomu vasmu. Len sa ich nan spytajte ...


opacny nazor od koho? od nas? lebo ja mam ten nazor, ze by stat mal spolufinancovat dostavbu arealu v steelke. lenze to je iba nazor. moc rozhodovat maju ini a ja som im tu moc nedal. ani priemerny bratislavcan nie. :nuts:

p.s. neviem, ci ma vyznam pokracovat v tejto debate. ak tuzite po poslednom slove, nech sa paci, ja uz reagovat nebudem. :cheers:


----------



## tuomas666

dpc koho nema srat (aspon tu v KE) ze blava je furt preferovana...ide o obycajny centralizmus....na ostatnych sa serie, popripade sa im hodia zvysky po mastnom obede


----------



## zepp

*OT*

cele to je *OT*, tak sa vopred ospravedlnujem...



> ja urcite nie. v tom sa s tebou zhodnem. priemerny obcan SR ma odo mna diametralne odlisne nazory.


cize ty sa povazujes za nadpriemerneho, alebo podpriemerneho (mozno som to ale zle pochopil... vies, som len priemerny obcan SR) podcenovanie a precenovanie nie su pekne vlastnosti. aspon podla mna nie... hno:



> opacny nazor od koho? od nas? lebo ja mam ten nazor, ze by stat mal spolufinancovat dostavbu arealu v steelke. lenze to je iba nazor. moc rozhodovat maju ini a ja som im tu moc nedal. ani priemerny bratislavcan nie. :nuts:


BA 1- SMER 14,8 SNS 5,9 HZDS 6,3 ... KSS 2,3 %
BA 2- SMER 20,3 SNS 7,8 HZDS 7,1 ... KSS 2,9 % 
BA 3- SMER 21,1 SNS 8,8 HZDS 7,7 ... KSS 3,4 % 
BA 4- SMER 20,5 SNS 7,8 HZDS 5,9 ... KSS 2,7 %
BA 5- SMER 22,2 SNS 8,4 HZDS 5,1 ... KSS 2,7 %

nedalo mi a trosku som sa pohrabal vo vysledkoch z *volieb 2006*... ako pises "...ani priemerny bratislavcan im nedal moc..." (stale mi hlavou beha otazka , ci sa povazujes za nad, alebo podpriemerneho, tentoraz uz v ramci BA...  )

podla vysledkou je jasne (ak k nim zapocitam vyse *10000 sudruhov *bratislavcanov ,ktori su zda sa stale verni... urcite perlicka volieb pre nadpriemerne inteligentne obyvatelstvo BA), ze *necelych 40%* je s vysledkami volieb mimoriadne spokojna... 40% z polmilionovej metropoly, to je podla mojej rovnosti vyse *150 000*... 150 000 ludi, ktori podla teba urcite priemerni nie su a ktori *nemalou* mierou prispeli k vysledku volieb. 

inac nesermoval by som tu percentami (ved koniec koncov, v KE tuto garnituru volilo vacsie percento ako v BA... hno: ), ale ty si sa udieral do hrude za modru bratislavu... niekto smer a spol u vas predsa len volit musel)



> p.s. neviem, ci ma vyznam pokracovat v tejto debate. ak tuzite po poslednom slove, nech sa paci, ja uz reagovat nebudem. :cheers:


:applause::applause::applause: a za tuto vetu ti na zaver musim zatlieskat... krasne diplomaticka, plna ocakavani, ze sa priemerne inteligentny slovak-nebratislavcan neponizi a neukradne ti posledne slovo... zialbohu, som len obycajny prostáčik z kosic a nedalo mi nereagovat (urcite nie pre potrebu posledneho slova)...


----------



## Hafan

O čom tu je reč??? O tom, že jeden kotol povedal druhému kotlu, že je čierny či čo?


----------



## i15

http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blava



> Blava je umelo upravený vodný tok na západnom Slovensku, v okrese Trnava. Je to pravostranný prítok Dudváhu s celkovou dĺžkou 47,5 km.


ja neviem co proti nej vsetci maju, chudak riecka


----------



## JankoKE

Dovolil by som si tvrdiť, že nejaké vážne dotácie zo št. rozpočtu neprichádzajú do KE aj preto, lebo naši predstavitelia mesta sú v podstate modrí. jednoducho si myslím, že červení vo vláde skôr dačo odklepnú svojim farbám na úrovni samosopráv. V kombinácii s neschopnosťou súčasných košických papalášov a faktom, že majú iné triko ako tí, čo riadia štát, sa ani niet čo diviť, že to tak vyzerá v Ke.


----------



## potkanX

podla tejto logiky by do ba nesiel ani cent a v topolcanoch by stavali metro.


----------



## JankoKE

Do BA predsa pôjde stále hromada financií, tam to nemá až taký vplyv. To je hlavné mesto. A tú logiku som skôr interpretoval konkrétne na tento prípad. Asi nebudú stavať v Topoľčanoch metro , kde si získajú pár tisíc voličov a pár stotisíc len bude valiť oči, čo to je za bullshit, ale prachy nalejú tam, kde je voličov podstatne viac:nuts: . Alebo inými slovami : Kedy skôr SMER podporí uvoľnenie financií do KE ? Keď je tu pravicová samospráva, alebo nejakí nominanti ľavicovej koalície? No keď tu je pravica, asi ťažko. myslím si, že kebyže máme nejakých ľavicových šéfov v meste, tak aj zo št. rozpočtu tu ide viac prachov, aby sa proste ľavica blysla a tak hľadala jednak hlasy pre svojho nominanta v samospráve , ale aj hlasy vo veľkej politike. Okrem toho je to o firmách, zákazkach, sponzoroch. proste štát, ktorý zastupujú ľavicové subjekty nemá najmenší záujem podporiť samosprávu s nie zanedbateľnou voličskou základňou na to, aby sa nejak extra rozvíjala, lebo úspech by skôr žala ergionálna politika. Nevravím, že je to na celej čiare tak, ale istý vplyv to podľa mňa isto má.


----------



## marish

zepp said:


> :blahblah:


ten potlesk si nezasluzim, zato ty by si mal dostat dvojnasobny. ked som povedal, ze nebudem reagovat, presiel si z vseobecnej diskusie do osobneho utoku slovickarenim a postavil ma pred dilemu, ci na tvoje argumenty reagovat alebo drzat slovo. well played!

uz som ti aj chcel na tvoju vlnu skocit a napisat dlhocizny post, ale nema to cenu. vobec nechapem, co si chcel povedat tymi vysledkami volieb (skus si pozriet nejake grafy a nevytrhavat cisla, ktore sa ti hodia).

asi nema zmysel navrhnut to presunut do PM, pretoze to by som bol zas za diplomata...


----------



## wuane

Kvietok said:


> ^^Ma neser.. Vase nazory povazujete za objektivne a nestranne naozry priemerneho obcana SR?! Ja teda ani nahodou. Verte ze na sucasne prerozdelovanie penanazi na rozvoj sportu na SK ma vacsina slovakov (nie obcanov Pezinka a okolia) nazor o 180' opacny tomu vasmu. Len sa ich nan spytajte ...


Chlape,ty si uvedom,ze ja som tiez nespokojny s tym ,ako sa prerozdeluju peniaze,a ze na podporu MS v Kosiciach sa sere.Tak si odpusti hentake slabosti ako si predviedol na zaciatku a radsej si precitaj postoje dozadu,alebo nic nepis.
Ja sa len smejem z tych prehlaseni,ako aj z ludi,ktory by sa mohli spravat tak ako napisal Ayran.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> Chlape,ty si uvedom,ze ja som tiez nespokojny s tym ,ako sa prerozdeluju peniaze,a ze na podporu MS v Kosiciach sa sere.Tak si odpusti hentake slabosti ako si predviedol na zaciatku a radsej si precitaj postoje dozadu,alebo nic nepis.
> Ja sa len smejem z tych prehlaseni,ako aj z ludi,ktory by sa mohli spravat tak ako napisal Ayran.


vies ja zvyknem veci pomenovat priamo  a ked sa vam to nepaci je to vasa vec, ale povecme si rovno tu na vychode je bratislava nie velmi popularna a samozrejme moze zato vlada , lebo najprv tlaci peniaze do blavy a potom inde ,preco sa nestavaju narodne sportoviska ,narodne kulturne priestory aj niekde inde ? preco vlada neprispeje napriklad do takeho tretieho najvecsieho mesta na slovensku do Presova ani korunov na rozvoj sportu a kulturi ? mozete argumentovat ako chcete ale kym sa vlada neuvedomi a nezacne podporovat aj ine mesta bude vzdy takto a tymti prehlaseniami na MS to vlada a SZLH potvdzuje , ja neverim ze je problem najst 80 milinov na vystavbu park housu a 15 milinov na treningovu halu a zasa ako bez problemov vlada odklepla 1,6 MILIardy pre rekonstrukciu stareho zimaku , namiesto ktoreho sa mohla postavit jedna nova multifunkcna hala hno:


----------



## Jaakub

Ja práveže závidím Košiciam, že štát resp. vláda sa nestará do nich. Všetko do čoho ide štát smrdí podvodom a tunelom. Podľa mňa by sa štát mal zapájať do výstavby arén jedine vtedy ak ide o olympiádu. Majstrovstvá sveta v hokeji sú príliš malé podujatie na to, aby sa do toho angažoval štát. Ale tak viete, je to pre štát jedna z mála možností ako rozdeliť kamarátom peniaze.


----------



## rmcsp55

Vazeni diskutujuci, mna by len zaujimalo, na koho hlavu by padlo, keby zimak v KE nestihol byt dostavany do zaciatku MS a teda nemohlo by sa tu hrat. Mileho premiera by sa spytali medzinarodni papalasi, ze ako je mozne, ze v BA sa pripravila hala za rekordny cas a na KE sa jednoducho zabudlo?!
Ale to je chyba kosickych radnych, ktori bez mihnutia oka vsetko prislubili, neziadali ziadnu pomoc statu (akoby boli KE najbohatsim mestom SK - ono aj su, len odzadu:hahano a teraz vyhlasuju, ze ku vsetkemu pristupuju zodpovedne. Keby tak spadla severna veza domu, stavim sa, zeby si to ani nevsimli...hno:
*Jaakub*, ak ta mozem poprosit, trosku porozmyslaj nad tou prvou vetou a az potom zacni tukat do klavesnice


----------



## tuomas666

pre SLOVENSKO su MS v hokeji praveze velke podujatie. Az take velke ze mam obavy aby z toho nebola najvacsia ostuda za posledne roky co sa tyka organizovania MS. Tu vela veci este nefunguje ako by malo. A prave z tych sporov okolo vystavby, rekonstrukcie alebo co z toho nakoniec bude areny v blave, opletacky okolo vystavby park.domu v KE mam strach, pretoze som za posledne roky nevidel ze by nejaka krajina mala taketo problemy...snad cesi, ked nestihali tak museli si vymenit MS s finskom...ale inak ostatni vsetko v pohode, a to sa hralo aj napriklad aj v Lotysku...tu sa natahuju papalasi, vsetko naposlednu chvilu sa robi


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> vies ja zvyknem veci pomenovat priamo  a ked sa vam to nepaci je to vasa vec, *ale povecme si rovno tu na vychode je bratislava nie velmi popularna a samozrejme moze zato vlada *, lebo najprv tlaci peniaze do blavy a potom inde ,preco sa nestavaju narodne sportoviska ,narodne kulturne priestory aj niekde inde ?


A toto je to v com je problem.Ty napises ze za to moze vlada,ale schytat to maju Bratislavcania,ktori mozno ani v zivote na zimnom stadione neboli.
Tak sa tam uvedomte a nechodte volit nikoho z vlanej trojice,lebo vidite ako to vyzera.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> A toto je to v com je problem.Ty napises ze za to moze vlada,ale schytat to maju Bratislavcania,ktori mozno ani v zivote na zimnom stadione neboli.
> Tak sa tam uvedomte a nechodte volit nikoho z vlanej trojice,lebo vidite ako to vyzera.


 myslis ze ked tam bude kdh sdku a smk bude nieco ine ? vzdy pojde najvecsi balik penazi najprv do bratislavy potom do miest na zapad a vychod ako vzdy nakoniec a tu nehovorime o hokeji ale o celkovom rozdelovani financii , preco take NTC nepostavili v poprade alebo v inom meste ?  nemyslim si ze by tam bol mensi zaujem o tenis , zober si okolie zvolena a banskej bystrice nemaju jednu schopnu halu ani na hazdanu basket a to uz vobec nie na hokej , preco sa aj tam nieco nepostavy ? a tych prikladov je xyz... vela


----------



## wuane

Mili Kosicania.BA kraj je ako jediny na Slovensku ukrateny o podstatnu cast EU dotacii.Teraz nehovorme konkretne o hokejovych stadionoch.Zvysok Slovenska moze cerpat dotacie prakticky na vsetko,ak sa spravne vypracuje projekt.Preto neviem co stale placete,pretoze peniaze su,a su pripravene pre Slovensko,a ak sa nestihnu vycerpat ,tak prepadnu a uvidite z nich figu borovu.Tak sa tam radsej zobudte,prestante stale riesit Bratislavu,lebo take peniaze ake moze dostat Slovensko z EU Bratislava nikdy od Slovenskej vlady nedostane.
Na mna na zakladnej skole snezilo a prsalo cez okna,padala na nas omietka a na WC sme radsej nechodili,zatial co si zvysok Slovenska zeteploval fasady a montoval plastove okna,stavali sa ihriska s umelou travou a podobne projekty.
Tie peniaze som nikomu nikdy nezavidel,pretoze viem,ze ich na vychode treba,a Bratislava je na tom lepsie.Preto by to chcelo sa *ZOBUDIT* a prestat preslapovat na mieste.Vychodne Slovensko ma moznosti ziskat ovela vacsie prostriedky od EU ako od SR.Upozornujem ze nehovorim o MS v hokeji,ale uz to tu treba napisat takto,lebo ani vy uz nepisete o MS,ale neustale len o preferovani BA ako hlavneho mesta.Zelam vam vela stastia pri cerpani dotacii z EU fondov.


----------



## metropoly_sk

rmcsp55 said:


> Vazeni diskutujuci, mna by len zaujimalo, na koho hlavu by padlo, keby zimak v KE nestihol byt dostavany do zaciatku MS a teda nemohlo by sa tu hrat. Mileho premiera by sa spytali medzinarodni papalasi, ze ako je mozne, ze v BA sa pripravila hala za rekordny cas a na KE sa jednoducho zabudlo?!
> Ale to je chyba kosickych radnych, ktori bez mihnutia oka vsetko prislubili, neziadali ziadnu pomoc statu (akoby boli KE najbohatsim mestom SK - ono aj su, len odzadu:hahano a teraz vyhlasuju, ze ku vsetkemu pristupuju zodpovedne. Keby tak spadla severna veza domu, stavim sa, zeby si to ani nevsimli...hno:
> *Jaakub*, ak ta mozem poprosit, trosku porozmyslaj nad tou prvou vetou a az potom zacni tukat do klavesnice


To si dost prehnal! Kazda narodna pamiatka je aj pod spravou statu. A ze Kosice su najbohatsie mesto na SVK od zadu. Ech. opravim ta. Druhe najbohatsie mesto v SR.


----------



## peterthegreat

wuane said:


> Mili Kosicania.BA kraj je ako jediny na Slovensku ukrateny o podstatnu cast EU dotacii.Teraz nehovorme konkretne o hokejovych stadionoch.Zvysok Slovenska moze cerpat dotacie prakticky na vsetko,ak sa spravne vypracuje projekt.Preto neviem co stale placete,pretoze peniaze su,a su pripravene pre Slovensko,a ak sa nestihnu vycerpat ,tak prepadnu a uvidite z nich figu borovu.Tak sa tam radsej zobudte,prestante stale riesit Bratislavu,lebo take peniaze ake moze dostat Slovensko z EU Bratislava nikdy od Slovenskej vlady nedostane.
> Na mna na zakladnej skole snezilo a prsalo cez okna,padala na nas omietka a na WC sme radsej nechodili,zatial co si zvysok Slovenska zeteploval fasady a montoval plastove okna,stavali sa ihriska s umelou travou a podobne projekty.
> Tie peniaze som nikomu nikdy nezavidel,pretoze viem,ze ich na vychode treba,a Bratislava je na tom lepsie.Preto by to chcelo sa *ZOBUDIT* a prestat preslapovat na mieste.Vychodne Slovensko ma moznosti ziskat ovela vacsie prostriedky od EU ako od SR.Upozornujem ze nehovorim o MS v hokeji,ale uz to tu treba napisat takto,lebo ani vy uz nepisete o MS,ale neustale len o preferovani BA ako hlavneho mesta.Zelam vam vela stastia pri cerpani dotacii z EU fondov.


ja by som este dodal: vsetci by si mali uvedomit, ze bez prosperujuceho hlavneho mesta nebude ani prosperujuce slovensko... bez ohladu na to, ci sa to niekomu paci alebo nie... niekedy sa mi zda, ze tie keci su uplne od veci... o co vlastne ide? aby aj ba bola na tom zle? ked je ba na tom dobre ovela viac penazi sa dostane aj ostatnemu slovensku... je to snad logicke... nie? a hlavne mesto je hlavne mesto... a tym je u nas bratislava... 

btw. nie som z bratislavy ale ked clovek zacne trochu rozmyslat tak je mu to jasne


----------



## Nido

*nieco k teme: Rekonstrukcia ZS Ondreja Nepelu*

z materialu zverejnenom na enviorportali:



> Objekt Zimného štadióna Ondreja Nepelu bol vybudovaný v rokoch 1943 až 1952. Pôvodný železobetónový skelet má tribúny, ktoré sú umiestnené okolo ľadovej plochy s rozmermi 30 x 60 m. Tribúny sú prekryté železobetónovou doskou so šírkou 16,0 m, ktorá je v strede šírky podopretá prievlakom vo výške 8,0 m nad tribúnou. Prievlak je podopieraný kruhovými železobetónovými stĺpmi umiestnenými vo vzdialenosti po 10,0 m. Tieto stĺpy bránia divákom vo výhľade a preto horná železobetónová doska a podperné stĺpy budú pri rekonštrukcii odstránené. Pri rekonštrukcii budú z pôvodnej nosnej konštrukcie ponechané železobetónové priečne väzby tribún so stĺpmi a priečľou sklonenou k ľadovej ploche vrátane železobetónových stupňov v hľadisku. Táto časť pôvodnej železobetónovej nosnej konštrukcie bude po demontáži strešnej dosky a oceľovej konštrukcie zastrešenia výrazne odľahčená.
> 
> Rekonštrukcia Zimného štadióna Ondreja Nepelu vychádza z existujúcej železobetónovej monolitickej konštrukcie. Rekonštrukcia pozostáva z odstránenia murovaných výplňových konštrukcií, čím sa vytvorí priestor na prepojenie objektu na oceľovú konštrukciu a tým sa zabezpečia potrebné komunikačné plochy. Existujúca železobetónová strecha s oceľou prestropeným átriom sa odstráni a nahradí novou oceľovou strešnou konštrukciou postavenou na nových zvislých konštrukciách, ktoré obkročia existujúci štadión.Takto sa odstránia nosné stĺpy v hľadisku, ktoré obmedzovali výhľad. Základové konštrukcie budú vytvorené pomocou mikropilótov a železobetónových základových pásov. Existujúca ľadová plocha sa odstráni a vytvorí sa nový suterén s novou ľadovou plochou na strope suterénu na úrovni terénu. Nové vertikálne a horizontálne konštrukcie budú oceľové, stropné dosky betónové na stratenom debnení z VSŽ plechov. Strešná konštrukcia bude ľahká sendvičová. Obvodový plášť bude závesný hliníkový so štrukturálnym zasklením.


----------



## marish

^^ konecne zmysluplny post po niekolkych stranach. :applause:


----------



## R1S0

wuane said:


> Mili Kosicania.BA kraj je ako jediny na Slovensku ukrateny o podstatnu cast EU dotacii.Teraz nehovorme konkretne o hokejovych stadionoch.Zvysok Slovenska moze cerpat dotacie prakticky na vsetko,ak sa spravne vypracuje projekt.Preto neviem co stale placete,pretoze peniaze su,a su pripravene pre Slovensko,a ak sa nestihnu vycerpat ,tak prepadnu a uvidite z nich figu borovu.Tak sa tam radsej zobudte,prestante stale riesit Bratislavu,lebo take peniaze ake moze dostat Slovensko z EU Bratislava nikdy od Slovenskej vlady nedostane.
> Na mna na zakladnej skole snezilo a prsalo cez okna,padala na nas omietka a na WC sme radsej nechodili,zatial co si zvysok Slovenska zeteploval fasady a montoval plastove okna,stavali sa ihriska s umelou travou a podobne projekty.
> Tie peniaze som nikomu nikdy nezavidel,pretoze viem,ze ich na vychode treba,a Bratislava je na tom lepsie.Preto by to chcelo sa *ZOBUDIT* a prestat preslapovat na mieste.Vychodne Slovensko ma moznosti ziskat ovela vacsie prostriedky od EU ako od SR.Upozornujem ze nehovorim o MS v hokeji,ale uz to tu treba napisat takto,lebo ani vy uz nepisete o MS,ale neustale len o preferovani BA ako hlavneho mesta.Zelam vam vela stastia pri cerpani dotacii z EU fondov.


tu skor ide o to,ze zatial co financie z eu su "cudzie",ktore mozu(ale nemusia) ist hocikde na slovensku,tak financie,ktore sa investuju zo statneho v BA,su aj moje financie,tie su vsak investovane v BA.
a uznaj,ze proces ziskania dotacia z EU je ovela komplikovanejsi,ako ziskanie dotacie od statu po strannickej linke.

kazdopadne verim,ze sa ujde aj KE na dostavbu,a ze tu tie MS budu(a snad sa MR.WIDE nabali co najmenej.)


----------



## Ayran

R1S0 said:


> tu skor ide o to,ze zatial co financie z eu su "cudzie",ktore mozu(ale nemusia) ist hocikde na slovensku,tak financie,ktore sa investuju zo statneho v BA,su aj moje financie,tie su vsak investovane v BA.
> a uznaj,ze proces ziskania dotacia z EU je ovela komplikovanejsi,ako ziskanie dotacie od statu po strannickej linke.
> 
> kazdopadne verim,ze sa ujde aj KE na dostavbu,a ze tu tie MS budu(a snad sa MR.WIDE nabali co najmenej.)


ze nabali co najmenej :lol::lol::lol: 
http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?ID=104607&SID=2&P=0
takychto registrov je xyz vela  a penazi z predaja pozemov us maju habadej  a dobre waune maju dobre hlavne mesto  ale nech je pristupne vsetkym nie niekde v predli pri rakusanoch


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> a dobre waune maju dobre hlavne mesto  ale nech je pristupne vsetkym *nie niekde v predli pri rakusanoch*


To si ma pobavil.:lol:
A ze to hovori Kosican,ktory tam moze byt za 45 minut lietadlom za cenu IC vlaku


----------



## wuane

_Tieto stĺpy bránia divákom vo výhľade a preto horná železobetónová doska a podperné stĺpy budú pri rekonštrukcii odstránené. Pri rekonštrukcii budú z pôvodnej nosnej konštrukcie ponechané železobetónové *priečne väzby tribún so stĺpmi *a priečľou sklonenou k ľadovej ploche vrátane železobetónových stupňov v hľadisku. Táto časť pôvodnej železobetónovej nosnej konštrukcie bude po demontáži strešnej dosky a oceľovej konštrukcie zastrešenia výrazne odľahčená._

Cize ak tomu dobre rozumiem,tak tie stlpy co momentalne vadia vo vyhlade budu po odlahceni stropu odstranene.Ale neviem ktore su tie druhe stlpy ktore som zvyraznil v texte.Nevedeli by ste to niekto na nejakej fotke vyznacit?


----------



## rmcsp55

metropoly_sk said:


> To si dost prehnal! Kazda narodna pamiatka je aj pod spravou statu. A ze Kosice su najbohatsie mesto na SVK od zadu. Ech. opravim ta. Druhe najbohatsie mesto v SR.


Samozrejme, ze som to prehnal :lol:. Lebo ja som si tie vybite vytraze vymyslel, podobne aj praskliny v muroch ci stromovu vegetaciu na korunnych rimsach. Co takto sa trochu pri prechadzke mestom pozriet aj vyssie nez po sokle budov?! Minimalne ludom zdielajucim tvoj nazor by to mozno otvorilo oci. Na tu tvoju poslednu vetu len cumim. Povedz, nie si ty nahodou z Lubotina (tak by som to mozno aj pochopil)? :nuts:
*Ale aby som nevybocil velmi z temy, kedy sa ma najneskor zacat s prestavbou stadiona v BA (lebo cas bezi)?*


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> To si ma pobavil.:lol:
> A ze to hovori Kosican,ktory tam moze byt za 45 minut lietadlom za cenu IC vlaku


nehovorim teras o kosiciach  zober si taky bardej  

a aby sa nepovedalo ze len frflem tu mate podklady 

























































mam aj rozpis kde co bude na ktorom poschodi...... ale us sa mi nece uploadovat ...


----------



## Nido

inak ak dobre pozeram, co snad dobre pozeram, tak cast ulice odbojarov, kde je aj to parkovisko pred farmaceutickou fakultou vyzera ze bude uzavreta, vjazd bude rieseny na opacnej strane kde su treningove haly, tam bude aj vjazd do podzemnej garaze a napoji sa to na kalinciakovu, na trnavskej smerom od trnavskeho myta pribudne otacaci pruh, na tomto obrazku je to vidiet:


----------



## marish

DAMN! clovek sa odskoci najest, postahuje podklady z pdfka, upne to na imageshack, da refresh a ono to tu uz je! no nic pomaly som. 
tak aspon doplnim:

situacia:









sever:









zapad:









zimny stadion

nadzemne podlazie








nadzemne podlazie








nadzemne podlazie








nadzemne podlazie









priecne rezy:



























treningova hala

nadzemne podlazie








nadzemne podlazie









podzemne podlazie








podzemne podlazie









priecny rez:









zdroj: EIA


----------



## marish

Nido said:


> inak ak dobre pozeram, co snad dobre pozeram, tak cast ulice odbojarov, kde je aj to parkovisko pred farmaceutickou fakultou vyzera ze bude uzavreta, vjazd bude rieseny na opacnej strane kde su treningove haly, tam bude aj vjazd do podzemnej garaze a napoji sa to na kalinciakovu, na trnavskej smerom od trnavskeho myta pribudne otacaci pruh.


dobre pozeras. pred vchodom do haly bude namestie. podla mna sa to tam inak riesit nedalo, kedze teraz je tam uzky chodnik:








zdroj: EIA

btw vie sa nieco o tych dvoch vyskovkach v pravom hornom rohu vizualizacie?


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ to vazne bude mat 10 000 miest na sedenie?

Ved hovorili o 12 000.


----------



## Ayran

metropoly_sk said:


> ^^ to vazne bude mat 10 000 miest na sedenie?
> 
> Ved hovorili o 12 000.


jj 10 000  aj to neni presne cislo


----------



## Daren

kde su dake garaze alebo daco? vie mi niekto povedat? je to humor cele nech sa to aj spravi ale ani nechcem moc tie MS ved to je otras....uz vidim ze v tej zapche sa ludia dostanu na stadion tak v tretej tretine....:bash:


----------



## marish

^^ pod treningovou halou mas 1pp a 2pp podzemne garaze. s dalsimi sa myslim planovalo pod tym parkom co je vidno na vize (mohol by niekto potvrdit?).


----------



## marish

^^^^ takze pod treningovou halou je len 296 miest. viac tu:








zdroj: EIA

uz sa tesim na den, ked bude aj futbal aj hokej.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Ayran said:


> a dobre waune maju dobre hlavne mesto  ale nech je pristupne vsetkym nie niekde v predli pri rakusanoch


tak to teda si pozri mapu sveta ked sa ti to zda dake cudne, alebo nieco zle na tom ked je hlavne mesto na kraji statu


----------



## i15

wuane said:


> Nepripada mi to hanlive,ale myslim si ,ze hlavne mesto Slovenska by si zasluzilo,aby ho ludia volali tak ako sa vola,a nie ako sa vola nejaka riecka.


amen


----------



## Ayran

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJRwpTSPjrw je to aj v lepsej kvalite  hudbu som tam dal Orjan Nilsen Feat Tarah - Be As One (La Guitarra)


----------



## Jaakub

Prosím Vás o akých 12 000 miest v pravidlách tu hovoríte? Riga Arena kde sa konali MS v roku 2006 mala kapacitu cca 10 600 miest. A neverím, že sa za takú krátku dobu zmenili pravidlá.


----------



## Ayran

Jaakub said:


> Prosím Vás o akých 12 000 miest v pravidlách tu hovoríte? Riga Arena kde sa konali MS v roku 2006 mala kapacitu cca 10 600 miest. A neverím, že sa za takú krátku dobu zmenili pravidlá.


budes sa cudovat ale hej zmenili  po tychto ms


----------



## Jaakub

Ayran: Nuž, tak som asi zaspal dobu . A smiem veideť, že odkiaľs it o vyčítal?

P.S. Super video. Takisto som rád, že na tvojom profile na youtube tam vidím môj zostrih z MSJ 2009 medzi tvojimi obľúbenými. (SVK-USA)


----------



## Ayran

Jaakub said:


> Ayran: Nuž, tak som asi zaspal dobu . A smiem veideť, že odkiaľs it o vyčítal?
> 
> P.S. Super video. Takisto som rád, že na tvojom profile na youtube tam vidím môj zostrih z MSJ 2009 medzi tvojimi obľúbenými. (SVK-USA)


z oficialnych podmienok iihf  ale tych veci co sa tam nemili bolo viac ale uz si vsetko nepametam


----------



## R1S0

steelku by trebalo dostavat podla projektu,aby nejak na tych MS aj vyzerala...


----------



## wonderdax

clovek sa chvilku fejsbukuje a lalaho.... wuane skvele ! Ano blava nie je nejaka šušlanina s prehltnutym soplom, ale Bratislava. Normalne, ludsky. Slovo blava, zvacsa pouziva sedlac. Ja nejako stale nechapem, Kosice nikto do zubov neberie, preco to robite vy? To nas chcete poucovat o nadhlade? Nas tolerantnych? Ste blazni?

Pani naucte sa konecne byt internacionalny a toleratny. Wuane ma pravdu bez ohladu na politicke tricko, mesto, dedinu, potok, kozy, bavime sa o hokeji o sporte o architekture !

Bratislave nikto umele body nedava, bola europska davno predtym, bola a je blizko virvaru, ma svoju specificku chut tak ako ju maju Kosice.

Nic viac nic menej, ty si clovek, ja som clovek, on je clovek, to je mesto, tam je mesto, ine, specificke krasne, tam skarede, normalne.

To vase stazovanie mi prijde ako cikanie proti vetru, cikate naozaj zlym smerom, my obycajny lud Bratislavy mozeme pramalo za to co vy nazyvate krivdov.

Haloo...stop hlupostiam konecne stop !


----------



## Ayran

^^hno: ja nchapem o co vam ide , mam dost kamosov aj v BRATISLAVE a aj oni volaju svoje rodne mesto blava je to iba skratka nehladaj zatym ziadny iny umysel


----------



## Pederaz

Nerieste to je to uplne jedno. Pri vseliakych pomenovaniach pouzivame rozne skratky zvlast pri dlhsich slovach. A mne sa skratka pre Bratislavu celkom paci.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane:



> Kde sa nabralo v spojitosti s Bratislavou nechapem


Bratislava - *B*ratis*lava* - *Blava*

ak ti vadi toto, tak potom musis v zivote riesit zvlastne problemy .. pre polku Slovenska je BA Blavou, a nikto to nemysli hanlivo ani nic podobne , Prahu volaju Prágl, namiesto "v Ostravě" sa hovori slangovo "v Ově", moju BB volaju "Banská" , a prikladov by bolo este mnoho ... o ucte k nejakemu mestu nemoze byt reci, nebudem uctievat domy, mosty, ulice .. asi tolko ... sorry OT


----------



## wuane

^^ach jaj,isteze su aj horsie problemy ako to ci niekto vola Bratislavu blava.A ja sa tiez niekedy prerieknem.Napisal som ako som to myslel.Viem ze to nemyslite v zlom,len si dovolujem na to upozornit,pretoze hrdi a slusni Slovaci by aspon v pisanom texte,nad ktorym ma clovek cas porozmyslat nez ho pusti do sveta,mohli pouzivat nazov,ako sa dane mesto vola.Okrem toho mi nenapada ine Slovenske mesto,ktoremu by sa nejak paskvililo meno.Ak by to bolo bezne pre viacej miest tak nepoviem.
Prosim vas,nehnevajte sa,ja nikoho nechcem poucovat ani nieco vycitat,bol to len moj postreh,a myslim ze slovo Bratislava nikomu neublizi.

To sunshineBB:Na Banska som myslel,ale to je podla mna uplne ina vec,kedze Bystric je na Slovensku vela,a odlisuju sa len tym prvym menom.


----------



## Pederaz

Ale ziadne ine vacsie slovenske mesto nema taky nazov, z ktoreho by sa mohla utvorit skratka, ktora by sa lahsie vyslovovala a hlavne zauzivala medzi ludmi, ako Blava. Neviem si predstavit normalne skratky z miest Kosice, Zilina, Presov. Ja ta chapem ze ti zalezi na tom ako kto nazyva tvoje mesto alebo aspon tvoje oblubene mesto. Ale tuto skratku sme nevymisleli mi, ta sa uz pouziva desiatky rokov a ludia, rovnako aj Bratislavcania, ju budu, ci chces ci nechces, pouzivat nadalej aj v pisanom texte. Mali by sme tuto temu uzavriet, kedze asi ani nema zmysel.


----------



## marish

wuane said:


> ...Na Banska som myslel,ale to je podla mna uplne ina vec,kedze Bystric je na Slovensku vela,a odlisuju sa len tym prvym menom.


aj banskych je vela a odlisuju sa len druhym menom. 

btw ja blava tiez niekedy pouzivam... tak ako denver, LA a ine bratislavske casti. 
pri rozhovore sa snazim vyhradne bratislava.
ale to je tu zasa debata plodna. :lol:


----------



## mike256

wuane said:


> ...aspon v pisanom texte,nad ktorym ma clovek cas porozmyslat nez ho pusti do sveta,mohli pouzivat nazov,ako sa dane mesto vola.


Som z Bratislavy, zijem v Bratislave a obcas ju volam Blava...aj ked je pravda ze velmi malo...

Co sa tyka pisaneho textu, myslim ze bude uspech, ak sa ludia v pisanom texte zamyslia v prvom rade nad pravopisom a az potom nad tym, ci napisu Bratislava alebo Blava.


----------



## tuomas666

dobre sa to cita  nechapem co sa riesi blava alebo bratislava....slovo blava nepovazujem ze nejak hanlive ani urazlive, je to proste skratka hovorova ako tu uz bolo napisane a my na slovensku vieme o co ide ked sa povie blava....predpokladam ze cudzinci toto oznacenie nepouzivaju....aj tak je to presporok alebo este lepsie pozsony alebo jak sa to pise....krasny nazov...ked uz sme pri nazve "bratislava" tak ako to vlastne vzniklo?...je to nejaky umely nazov alebo co?.....
a este nechapem preco by som mal mat mat k blave nejaku uctu ...to ma naozaj rozosmialo..

btw poznate nazvy ako philly, frisco, rio ? ... ano spravne aj ine mesta vo svete ktore maju dlhsie nazvy sa zvyknu oznacovat skratkami


----------



## Joey_T

Ja myslím, že geografické okienko môžeme ukončiť. Predsa len sa tu nebudeme hádať na takýchto veciach, neznižujme úroveň tejto diskusie. Tiež by som k tomu mal čo napísať, ale už som sa párkrát zdržal komentára.


----------



## Ayran

boze ja mam taky talent vyvolať hadky :cheers: nedavaju zato oscara ? :lol:


----------



## tuomas666

joooj kolkokrat ja som si uz kusol do jazyka...ved tu by sa litanie k tomu dali pisat

dobre tak nieco aj k teme: je uz stanoveny presny termin zacatia vystavby teningovej haly v ke?...


----------



## Ayran

tuomas666 said:


> joooj kolkokrat ja som si uz kusol do jazyka...ved tu by sa litanie k tomu dali pisat
> 
> dobre tak nieco aj k teme: je uz stanoveny presny termin zacatia vystavby teningovej haly v ke?...


hned po skončení play off  , vestky papierovacky su hotove caka sa na konec exxtraligy a zacne sa stavat


----------



## palsoft

^^ tak to by malo byť do MS všetko OK ako to tak vyzerá.. Košice, Bratislava. Nech sa to už koná  Páčila sa mi aj tá iniciatíva za spoločný mega kotol všetkých fanklubov. To keby sa podarilo zorganizovať, tak na 2011 zabudne len málokto..


----------



## Ayran

palsoft said:


> ^^ tak to by malo byť do MS všetko OK ako to tak vyzerá.. Košice, Bratislava. Nech sa to už koná  Páčila sa mi aj tá iniciatíva za spoločný mega kotol všetkých fanklubov. To keby sa podarilo zorganizovať, tak na 2011 zabudne len málokto..


no zorganizovat ten magakotol neni lahke  ale robime intezivne natom , uz boli aj nejake jednania zo szlh .... plus robil sa aj taky mensi prieskum ohladn fanklubov , ze kolky by do toho sli atd.... je toho este dost , dôlezite je aby sa nezaspalo na vavrinoch ale aby sa to aj dokoncilo http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=48219543371 







otazne je aj ci vlada prispeje a kolko ,lebo ked vlada prispeje aj na nejake dostavby v steelke tak to bude super :cheers:


----------



## tuomas666

palsoft said:


> ^^ tak to by malo byť do MS všetko OK ako to tak vyzerá.. Košice, Bratislava. Nech sa to už koná  Páčila sa mi aj tá iniciatíva za spoločný mega kotol všetkých fanklubov. To keby sa podarilo zorganizovať, tak na 2011 zabudne len málokto..


...a malokto sa asi aj dostane na zapas...12 000 a 8300 je kapacita podla mna nedostacujuca...a v krajine je hlad po hokej urcite, ved na SVK-SUI v ke pred vianocami na obycajny priatelak bolo vypredane. predpokladam ze zapasy SVK budu v blave taze sa budeme musiet tu v ke uspokojit so zapasmi inych timov (dufam ze to nebude kazachstan vs. ukrajina).
len tak pre zaujimavost taky bell centre kde hraje montreal canadiens ma kapacitu 22 500, je to najvacsia arena v severnej amerike. u nas by som prijal taku halu aspon pre 15 000 divakov


----------



## Kvietok

Ayran said:


> hned po skončení play off  , vestky papierovacky su hotove caka sa na konec exxtraligy a zacne sa stavat


Ktora varianta treningovky teda nakoniec presla??


----------



## palsoft

tuomas666 said:


> ...a malokto sa asi aj dostane na zapas...12 000 a 8300 je kapacita podla mna nedostacujuca...a v krajine je hlad po hokej urcite, ved na SVK-SUI v ke pred vianocami na obycajny priatelak bolo vypredane. predpokladam ze zapasy SVK budu v blave taze sa budeme musiet tu v ke uspokojit so zapasmi inych timov (dufam ze to nebude kazachstan vs. ukrajina).
> len tak pre zaujimavost taky bell centre kde hraje montreal canadiens ma kapacitu 22 500, je to najvacsia arena v severnej amerike. u nas by som prijal taku halu aspon pre 15 000 divakov


Kto bude velmi chciet, tak si to ustrazi, aby sa mu usli listky. Aspon nebude problem s naplnenostou stadionov ako pocas EXL, na druhej strane je dost mozne, ze znovu zostane plno volnych miest, ktore patria papalasom a ti si na zapas nepridu.
Z Kosic si to predsa mozte hned hodit na SkyEurope a v Bratislave ste za par minut a €. Keby bolo SVK v Kosiciach, tak urcite letim :cheers:


----------



## Ayran

Kvietok said:


> Ktora varianta treningovky teda nakoniec presla??


ta lacnejsia ako inac ved uz aj vizualizacie co su na stranke su pre lacnejsiu 

a co sa tyka listkov  tak ty co budu vo fanse myslim ten mega.. by nemali mat problemy z listkom na repre , to bol jeden z bodou diskusie a zatial je len slovny prislub hadam sa to aj podari , bola by to parada


----------



## Kvietok

Ayran said:


> ta lacnejsia ako inac ved uz aj vizualizacie co su na stranke su pre lacnejsiu


Ok, to je ktora? Ta kt. bola prezentovana ako prva v ose stadiona (pozdlz sturovej), alebo druha, otocena o 90 stupnov ?!


----------



## Nido

tuomas666 said:


> ...a malokto sa asi aj dostane na zapas...12 000 a 8300 je kapacita podla mna nedostacujuca...a v krajine je hlad po hokej urcite, ved na SVK-SUI v ke pred vianocami na obycajny priatelak bolo vypredane. predpokladam ze zapasy SVK budu v blave taze sa budeme musiet tu v ke uspokojit so zapasmi inych timov (dufam ze to nebude kazachstan vs. ukrajina).
> len tak pre zaujimavost taky bell centre kde hraje montreal canadiens ma kapacitu 22 500, je to najvacsia arena v severnej amerike. u nas by som prijal taku halu aspon pre 15 000 divakov


na otvaraci zapas MS 2010 v Nemecku sa uz predalo vyse 60 tisic listkov  hrat bude domaca repre proti silnemu superovi na futbalovom stadione Schalke


----------



## Ayran

Kvietok said:


> Ok, to je ktora? Ta kt. bola prezentovana ako prva v ose stadiona (pozdlz sturovej), alebo druha, otocena o 90 stupnov ?!


otocna o 90  taka mala byt aj drahsia verzia len mala mat viac poschodi aj podzemne parkoviska..


----------



## SunshineBB

co sa tyka toho megakotla, z praxe vieme ze to fungovat nebude .. bohuzial ... ak keby tam boli vsetci napratany, chybala by symbioza, synchronizacia, spieval by kazdy treti .. vsetko je to dolozene faktami , podobnymi akciami ktore sa uz na slovensku planovali, resp. uskutocnili .... megakotol na cechov, trnavsky megakotol na slovan ... proste to nejde , aj ked, rad by som


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> co sa tyka toho megakotla, z praxe vieme ze to fungovat nebude .. bohuzial ... ak keby tam boli vsetci napratany, chybala by symbioza, synchronizacia, spieval by kazdy treti .. vsetko je to dolozene faktami , podobnymi akciami ktore sa uz na slovensku planovali, resp. uskutocnili .... megakotol na cechov, trnavsky megakotol na slovan ... proste to nejde , aj ked, rad by som


nevies neries  vsetko je uz naplanovane od bubenikov az po chorale (tie sa este navrhuju niektore ...)


----------



## SunshineBB

> nevies neries


to by som netvrdil  



> vsetko je uz naplanovane od bubenikov az po chorale (tie sa este navrhuju niektore ...)


aj keby si mal naprogramovanu toninu kazdeho jedneho fanusika, nic to este neznamena .. bubnov mozes mat kolko chces, aj choralov na papiery za dva zosity ... dozvieme sa o dva roky (dufam) .. rad prispejem a budem len rad ak vysledkom nebude organizovany chaos .... samozrejme aby sme neboli OT, velmi dolezitym faktorom je aj akustika haly, a priznam sa ze tieto pomery nepoznam .. viem ze v KE je to vraj fajn, ale ake to bude v novej hale, netusim ...


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> to by som netvrdil
> 
> 
> 
> aj keby si mal naprogramovanu toninu kazdeho jedneho fanusika, nic to este neznamena .. bubnov mozes mat kolko chces, aj choralov na papiery za dva zosity ... dozvieme sa o dva roky (dufam) .. rad prispejem a budem len rad ak vysledkom nebude organizovany chaos .... samozrejme aby sme neboli OT, velmi dolezitym faktorom je aj akustika haly, a priznam sa ze tieto pomery nepoznam .. viem ze v KE je to vraj fajn, ale ake to bude v novej hale, netusim ...


v ke to nieje fajn  ale uz sa natom pracuje maju pribudnut pod strop a na boky take zvukoizulujuce latky .... odobrny nazov neviem ...ale kedze kamos stym roby aj vybavoval zakazu na zvukotesty do steelke tak viem ako co , oni to budu robit hlavne kvoli lepsej akustike na koncertoch a co sa tyka haly v BRATSILAVE  tak zaklad aj bocne steny su z betonu takze akustika tam bude dobra strecha bude montovana nieco ako v steelke len iny previs ...a podklad by mal byt ako v poprade


----------



## Pederaz

SunshineBB said:


> to by som netvrdil
> aj keby si mal naprogramovanu toninu kazdeho jedneho fanusika, nic to este neznamena .. bubnov mozes mat kolko chces, aj choralov na papiery za dva zosity


Dobre ale aspon sa snazia lepsie ako vykaslat sa na vsetko len preto ze to nemusi vyst.  

K tej hale, keby sa to nenatahovalo a nerozkradalali sa tak peniaze, mohli postavit velku halu pre 14 000 divakov. Toto bola najvacsia sanca postavit jeden velky moderny bezchybny stadion. Teraz tu ale riesime ci sa vobec stihne postavit do termina. Dufam ze aspon to sa stihne a organizacia na MS bude na tej najlepsej urovni a prebehne to tu bez problemov. Vdaka MS bude mat Slovensko, hlavne Bratislava a Kosice, najvacsiu moznost zviditelnit sa tak mali by sme sa snazit pripravit vsetko co najlepsie. V Bratislave by sa mali vsetky dolezite rozostavane projekty dovtedy dokoncit, aby tu navstevnici mali co robit. Skoda ze vela zaujimavych naplanovanych projektov sa uz dovtedy nestihne postavit. :cheers:


----------



## marish

Pederaz said:


> K tej hale, keby sa to nenatahovalo a nerozkradalali sa tak peniaze, mohli postavit velku halu pre 14 000 divakov. Toto bola najvacsia sanca postavit jeden velky moderny bezchybny stadion.


ako to vlastne vyzera s bajanovym petrzalskym stadionom? pokial viem, tak posledne info boli, ze vsetko ide podla planu, ale uz som o nom dlhsie nic nepocul...



tuomas666 said:


> ked uz sme pri nazve "bratislava" tak ako to vlastne vzniklo?...je to nejaky umely nazov alebo co?.....


odpoved mas v OT: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=32775534#post32775534


----------



## wuane

Joey_T said:


> Ja myslím, že geografické okienko môžeme ukončiť. Predsa len sa tu nebudeme hádať na takýchto veciach, neznižujme úroveň tejto diskusie. Tiež by som k tomu mal čo napísať, ale už som sa párkrát zdržal komentára.





Ayran said:


> boze ja mam taky talent vyvolať hadky :cheers: nedavaju zato oscara ? :lol:





tuomas666 said:


> dobre sa to cita  nechapem co sa riesi blava alebo bratislava....slovo blava nepovazujem ze nejak hanlive ani urazlive, je to proste skratka hovorova ako tu uz bolo napisane a my na slovensku vieme o co ide ked sa povie blava....predpokladam ze cudzinci toto oznacenie nepouzivaju....aj tak je to presporok alebo este lepsie pozsony alebo jak sa to pise....krasny nazov...ked uz sme pri nazve "bratislava" tak ako to vlastne vzniklo?...je to nejaky umely nazov alebo co?.....
> a este nechapem preco by som mal mat mat k blave nejaku uctu ...to ma naozaj rozosmialo..
> 
> btw poznate nazvy ako philly, frisco, rio ? ... ano spravne aj ine mesta vo svete ktore maju dlhsie nazvy sa zvyknu oznacovat skratkami


S nikym som sa nehadal.


----------



## tuomas666

marish said:


> ako to vlastne vyzera s bajanovym petrzalskym stadionom? pokial viem, tak posledne info boli, ze vsetko ide podla planu, ale uz som o nom dlhsie nic nepocul...
> 
> 
> odpoved mas v OT: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=32775534#post32775534


dakujem ani by ma nenapadlo ze to preslo takymto zlozitym vyvojom...a tolko sa tu robi cirkusu okolo nazvu blava, nakoniec je to len jedno z monohych pomenovani


----------



## rmcsp55

Na margo Košického kotla: komu bude fandiť? Maďarom, Dánom, Ukrajincom alebo...? Lebo je veľmi nepravdepodobné, že tu bude hrať tím SR. A kulisa sa vždy robila pre SR. Tak neviem, ale tie druhe štadióny na MS väčšinou zívajú prázdnotou. Možno sa to dovtedy zmení...


----------



## Wizzard

rmcsp55 said:


> Na margo Košického kotla: komu bude fandiť? *Maďarom*, Dánom, Ukrajincom alebo...? Lebo je veľmi nepravdepodobné, že tu bude hrať tím SR. A kulisa sa vždy robila pre SR. Tak neviem, ale tie druhe štadióny na MS väčšinou zívajú prázdnotou. Možno sa to dovtedy zmení...


:rofl:


----------



## rmcsp55

Wizzard said:


> :rofl:


Som *rád*, že sa nájde aj niekto, komu to je smiešne. Samozrejme z Bratislavy. Čarovná guľa - pomáhaj mi!
Okrem tých Dánov som počítal so vzdialenosťou a najbližšie je H. Potom UA. S PL až tak nerátam, nech mi to nikto nemá za zlé :nuts:.


----------



## slamik

ups jeden sa opakuje


----------



## slamik

a este jeden


----------



## slamik

^^ auticka by boli vyriesene:lol:, ale ak sa nemylim, tak aj novinari mali pre seba cast tribuny napr. komentatori, atd, no priznam sa nebol som v steelke tak neviem povedat ako tam to je
dalej som si spomenul, ze este pred dokoncenim, ked neboli peniaze sa hovorilo, ze sa urobi iba spodny okruh pre 6000 divakov


----------



## Ayran

^^ viac menej sa toho vela nezmenilo


----------



## slamik

^^mas pravdu, ked tak pozeram na tie vizualizacie, len ako som spomenul s tym poctom hornych okruhov sa to zmenilo,atd 
ale dalsiu vec uz davnejsie som vsimol, ze vsetky schodiska okolo steel areny mali byt podla vizualizacii presklenne, co teraz pouzili obycajny lakoplastovy plech, tym chcem povedat, ze urcite by bolo krajsie presklenne steny
no a este chcem dodat pre rozsirenie hornych tribun, bolo by to mozno realne najma v zadnej casti areny, ale spredu trosku tazsie, pretoze tam umiestnili vzduchotechniku, no nato vsetko vie odpoved len statik, no ked si pamatam tak celu ocelovu halu riesil byvali dekan stavebnej fakulteTuke Kmet


----------



## rmcsp55

K tým účkovým tribúnam: každý, kto bol v sektoroch B 31 a 37, A 31 a 37 musí vedieť, že sú to nezmyslene riešené miesta. Sú tam namontované zábradlia a každý sa o ne opiera. Tým sa predkloní a spúšťa reťazovú reakciu, lebo ten vedľa neho sediaci ďalej od plochy sa musí tiež predkloniť aby niečo videl. A takto to ide až na kraj, pričom ten posledný sa rovno môže na to zábradlie postaviť hno:. Preto by som privítal zakrivenie tribún (nie v plnom profile, ale aspoň z takej časti, aby sa vyššie uvedená situácia nestávala). Na mieste kde je hotel by som ten škaredý nevkusný plech vymenil za veľké sklenené tabule, za kt. by boli ďalšie VIP lóže (vnútornú dispozíciu budovy som ešte nevidel, takže uvažujem v teoretickej rovine). Toľko moje postrehy


----------



## slamik

vo stvrtok rozpraval v slovenskom rozhlase generalny sekretar SZLH, hovoril nieco MS, ze KE sa ma stavat treningova hala po tejto sezone, potom o nedostatocnej kapacite hotelov, ze vraj vyuziju na ubytovanie hilton, yasmin a dalsie mensie hotely, co sa tyka BA tam len o hovoril nieco o vystavbe haly


----------



## Ayran

http://sport.sme.sk/c/4348522/vlada-podpori-vystavbu-stadionov-v-bratislave.html

hmmmmm co my tam chyba hmmm







zeby zmienka O KOSICIACH ????? :bash:hno: som zvedavy kedy , tym kretenom v SZLH (grcu) dojde ze sa ma hrat v dvoch mestach a nie jednemu aj nam treba peniaze nie len BA !!!! a potom sa cudujte ze preco sa krici sk slovan .... po stadionoch


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> a potom sa cudujte ze preco sa krici sk slovan .... po stadionoch


...lebo ma vela fanusikov


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ...lebo ma vela fanusikov


 tak neviem ci su to zrovna "fanusikova" ale oky....


----------



## wuane

^^za to tvoje vybodkovanie sa da dosadit aj "belasa"


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^za to tvoje vybodkovanie sa da dosadit aj "belasa"


ale isto si sa doftipil ze zrovna na tu som nemyslel a kedze niesom a urcite nebudem fanusik slovana tak ani v buducnosti to belasa asi pouzivat nebudem  ale to je uz OT

som zvedavy ci sa niekto vyjadri aj k dotacii ohladne areny ale ako vidno stat ako inac na kosice serie ...


----------



## Majnolajno44

Ayran said:


> ale isto si sa doftipil ze zrovna na tu som nemyslel a kedze niesom a urcite nebudem fanusik slovana tak ani v buducnosti to belasa asi pouzivat nebudem  ale to je uz OT
> 
> som zvedavy ci sa niekto vyjadri aj k dotacii ohladne areny ale ako vidno stat ako inac na kosice serie ...


ano uz napriklad vykakal aj 350 mio ked sa stavala steelka


----------



## eMareq

Majnolajno44 said:


> ano uz napriklad vykakal aj 350 mio ked sa stavala steelka


To bola predsa daň z nadvýroby ktorú USS MUSEL odviesť, keďže sme vstúpili do €Ú. Lenže vtedajší šéf USS urobil nátlak na Dzura, aby tie prachy neskončili v štátnom rozpočte, ale vrátili sa do dostavby zimáku. A potom sa Dzuro prišiel ukazovať, ako on strááááášne podporuje šport.


----------



## Joey_T

Presne tak, boli to peniaze vyprodukované košickým podnikom naviac, čiže štátny rozpočet Steel Aréna doteraz nestála nič. Aj aj keby tých 350 miliónov šlo priamo zo štátneho rozpočtu, čo je to v porovnaní s takmer dvoma miliardami, ktoré pôjdu na STarenu? Najmä ak sa za tie peniaze dá postaviť úplne nový štadión.

Na Košice sa tu jednoducho s*rie.


----------



## tuomas666

inak kedy sa zacne daco robit s tou budou v blave?...zacne sa hned po skonceni playoff?


----------



## Majnolajno44

Joey_T said:


> Presne tak, boli to peniaze vyprodukované košickým podnikom naviac, čiže štátny rozpočet Steel Aréna doteraz nestála nič. Aj aj keby tých 350 miliónov šlo priamo zo štátneho rozpočtu, čo je to v porovnaní s takmer dvoma miliardami, ktoré pôjdu na STarenu? Najmä ak sa za tie peniaze dá postaviť úplne nový štadión.
> 
> Na Košice sa tu jednoducho s*rie.


aky je rozdiel ci tie dane sli zo statneho rozpoctu alebo priamo z dani us steel? tak ci tak to uz boli statne peniaze hned ako sa stali danami


----------



## Joey_T

Majnolajno44 said:


> aky je rozdiel ci tie dane sli zo statneho rozpoctu alebo priamo z dani us steel? tak ci tak to uz boli statne peniaze hned ako sa stali danami


USS ten nadbytok vyprodukovať vôbec nemusel, takže by žiadne peniaze neboli. 

Bolo ale určené, že tie peniaze musia skončiť v tomto regióne na účely verejného záujmu, alebo tak nejak. Jednoducho v prospech občanov, a to si USS neurčil sám ;-)


----------



## hasky

^^ a po tej skusenosti USS uz radsej produkoval len straty  a zisk odvadzal materskej firme, kde kryl ich straty


----------



## peterthegreat

Joey_T said:


> Presne tak, boli to peniaze vyprodukované košickým podnikom naviac, čiže štátny rozpočet Steel Aréna doteraz nestála nič. Aj aj keby tých 350 miliónov šlo priamo zo štátneho rozpočtu, čo je to v porovnaní s takmer dvoma miliardami, ktoré pôjdu na STarenu? Najmä ak sa za tie peniaze dá postaviť úplne nový štadión.
> 
> Na Košice sa tu jednoducho s*rie.


a v bratislave ziadne podniky, ktore by produkovali dane plynuce do statneho rozpoctu nie su???? to je chaby argument...


----------



## peterthegreat

Joey_T said:


> USS ten nadbytok vyprodukovať vôbec nemusel, takže by žiadne peniaze neboli.
> 
> Bolo ale určené, že tie peniaze musia skončiť v tomto regióne na účely verejného záujmu, alebo tak nejak. Jednoducho v prospech občanov, a to si USS neurčil sám ;-)


toto je tiez velmi chabe... keby to malo byt tak ako vravis, tak takmer 70pct dani by muselo ostat v bratislave.... a to asi nikto nechce....


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Jednalo sa len o tú konkrétnu nadprodukciu, o tých konkrétnych 750k Sk. Nikde sa nepíše, že peniaze z daní musia ostať v danom kraji, ale tam bola taká podmienka, že ak nechcú pokutu za nadprodukciu (nejaké dohody s EÚ), tak to musia preinvestovať. Veď to bolo dosť medializované, niekoľko dní sa o tom hovorilo v TV a tlači.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Halu Danube Arena bude financovat Ceska banka


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Tak to teda vyzera ze sa zrealizuje aj tato v Petrzalke? Aky je planovany rok ukoncenia? Je este nejaka moznost, ze by sa MS hrali tam a nezmysel s rekonstrukciou stlpoareny by zastavili ??


----------



## ..horsao5..

^^
^^ tieto vyzi Danube areny sú celkom fajn, ale stále je to taká omaľovánková verzia, som zvedavý kedy vyjdu nejaké poriadne vizualizácie, alebo ako to bude vyzerať v skutočnosti. 
Môže to byť ešte o dosť lepšie, ale aj opačne.:?


----------



## vano

no vypada to celkom realne,tento projekt, jednoznacne drzim palce nech im to vyjde,Bajan a spol. sa snazia, ci uz sa bude alebo nebudu hrat MS v tej hale..je dolezite to,ze konecne by bola v BA moderna multifunkcna hala a to za tie iste peniaze,za ktore zrekonstruju dedka Nepela...


----------



## Qwert

vano said:


> no vypada to celkom realne,tento projekt, jednoznacne drzim palce nech im to vyjde,Bajan a spol. sa snazia, ci uz sa bude alebo nebudu hrat MS v tej hale..je dolezite to,ze konecne by bola v BA moderna multifunkcna hala a to za tie iste peniaze,za ktore zrekonstruju dedka Nepela...


Presne tak. Pre túto halu sú MS vedľajšie. Bolo by to len jedno podujatie z mnohých. Pevne verím, že sa postaví. A keby sa vďaka tomu zastavila zbytočná a predražená prestavba Nepelu, tak by to bol len príjemný bonus.


----------



## rmcsp55

Majnolajno44 said:


>


Akú symboliku má ten tvar? 1? Alebo to len tak vyšlo?


----------



## J1mbo

rmcsp55 said:


> Akú symboliku má ten tvar? 1? Alebo to len tak vyšlo?


ked to otocis dole hlavou vyzera to ak cizma....ale podla mna to len tak vyslo, kedze pre ludi to bude neodvnimatelne


----------



## rmcsp55

J1mbo said:


> ked to otocis dole hlavou vyzera to ak cizma....ale podla mna to len tak vyslo, kedze pre ludi to bude neodvnimatelne


no, s tou červenou loptičkou by to mohol byť futsalový komplex (čo multifunkcia nevylučuje).


----------



## wuane

Hokejova hala sa da postavit za rok.Vsetko by sa hladko dalo stihnut do MS,keby sa uz konecne prestala mliet prazdna slama,a zacalo sa pracovat.


----------



## Majnolajno44

rmcsp55 said:


> Akú symboliku má ten tvar? 1? Alebo to len tak vyšlo?


podla mna toto je len taka divoka skica a este sami nevedia jak to bude


----------



## eminencia

Kvietok said:


> ^^ Tak to teda vyzera ze sa zrealizuje aj tato v Petrzalke? Aky je planovany rok ukoncenia? Je este nejaka moznost, ze by sa MS hrali tam a nezmysel s rekonstrukciou stlpoareny by zastavili ??


Môžem ťa ubezpečiť že stĺpoaréna potrebuje rekonštrukciu ako soľ aj keby sa tam hneď mali konať majstrovstvá sveta v kolkoch, koniec koncov je to vlastne len 50ročné provizórium. 

btw: z tých vizualizácií Danube aréna pôsobí, akoby plávala rovno na rieke. Škoda len že v pozadí sú tie vyhnívacie nádrže  To sa budú návštevníci čudovať že čo je to za arómu zblíženia :lol:


----------



## marish

eminencia said:


> Môžem ťa ubezpečiť že stĺpoaréna potrebuje rekonštrukciu ako soľ aj keby sa tam hneď mali konať majstrovstvá sveta v kolkoch, koniec koncov je to vlastne len 50ročné provizórium.


ja ti teda neviem, podla mna je samsungarena na nasu extraligu v absolutne vyhovujucom stave. az na niekolkokrat spominane stavebne oddelenie sektoru hosti.


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Nj, ved cas a trh ukaze .... bohuzial sa vsak na stlpoarenu vyhodia strasne peniaze nas vsetkych ....


----------



## wonderdax

no vidim ze vsetko po starom...

Kosice budu tuho plakat ako po tohtorocnom finale kedy dostanu klepec od Slovanu :lol::cheers:

a potom sa s Krajcim pobijeme vsetci v bare


----------



## marish

:yes:


----------



## Joey_T

Keď už rozoberáme Extraligu, tak Košice vytrieskajú vo finále Skalicu a potom sa môžete pobiť. Hoc aj s Asimakopulosom, ten sa bije rád.


----------



## metropoly_sk

wonderdax said:


> no vidim ze vsetko po starom...
> 
> Kosice budu tuho plakat ako po tohtorocnom finale kedy dostanu klepec od Slovanu :lol::cheers:
> 
> a potom sa s Krajcim pobijeme vsetci v bare


dost trapne ! nemiestne ! taketo reci smeruj na web hokej.sk do bohatych nezmyselnych diskusii.


----------



## Kvietok

metropoly_sk said:


> dost trapne ! nemiestne ! taketo reci smeruj na web hokej.sk do bohatych nezmyselnych diskusii.


V skratke hodne wonderaxa...


----------



## Joey_T

palsoft said:


> Mesto Bratislava zatiaľ stále tají presný termín začiatku rekonštrukcie Zimného štadióna Ondreja Nepelu, kde sa budú konať majstrovstvá sveta v ľadovom hokeji v roku 2011. "Je to mierne utajovaný termín. Nechceme prezradiť dátum, ale je dosť blízko," povedal pre agentúru SITA primátor Andrej Ďurkovský.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hokej.sk/spravy/?clanok=60846
> 
> To akože prečo to tají? To sa ešte skrz to všetko môžu s nami takto hrať? :bash:
Click to expand...

Nič už tajiť netreba, rekonštrukcia sa môže začať :lol: kay:


----------



## Kvietok

Pozor na dvojzmysly ty skaredy kosican...lebo dostanes Ban!! Kazdy predsa vie, ze nevyhral lepsi, ale stastnejsi...vsak Puko?!


----------



## marish

preco by mal dostat ban? aj ja som presne na to myslel, iba som to sem nechcel napisat.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Joey_T said:


> Nič už tajiť netreba, rekonštrukcia sa môže začať :lol: kay:


Ja to teraz uz nechapem hno:
Raz sa stavia raz sa rekonstruuje, raz v Petrzalke raz pri letisku raz v centre..
Raz je zo Samsung areny treningova hala raz sa tam hra MS..
no hlavne nech zacnu

(Drzim palce vo finale, nic proti Skalici, nezoziera ma nenavist ani som ten hokej nesledoval, len si myslim, ze Kosice mozu aj co sa tyka stadiona lepsie reprezentovat v Lige Majstrov  )


----------



## Kvietok

marish said:


> preco by mal dostat ban? aj ja som presne na to myslel, iba som to sem nechcel napisat.


Pretoze je tu drviva vacsina nazorov kt. Su v rozpore s nazormi vseobecne uznavavanymi v Bratislave netolerovane. Vid nesuhlas s rozdelenim financovania Ms 2011, za kt. Sme boli oznaceni za sprostych sedliakov. Nejala figurka sa tam v tejto suvislosto dokonca ohanala banom. To uz nema so slobodnym vyjadrenim nazoru nic spolocne. Co na mrzi je, ze sa k tomu moderator nijak mevyjadrih...


----------



## futuros

Priatelia, tento rok jednoznačne podporujem Skalicu. Hlavne preto, že ešte pred semifinále sa písalo, že má nejaký rekord (počet bodov na zápas) a tak som si ho pozrel v *NHL*. A vtedy som pochopil, že Žigo je *NHL*, že vedel priviesť do varu celý štadión ... to je proste iný level. Preto mu fandím.


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ jedna vec je skoda ze zrejme nebude na MS 2011. Je to fakt dobry hrac. 
A nikdy nezabudnem na utok Bondra - Stumpel - Palffy.
Casy sa menia snad pridu dalsi mladi a kvalitni hraci.


----------



## wuane

^^Palffyho sila je v jednoduchosti a priamociarosti.Nevymysla s pukom,to tam nakoniec aj povedali ti komentatori.Takych hracov je velmi malo,aj v hokeji aj vo futbale na Slovensku.Skoda fakt ze uz nereprezentuje,aj ked je mi to velmi cudne,pride mi to trochu ako taky manier.Ak dokaze odohrat 100 zapasov v lige,co by ho zabilo ak by odohral este nejakych 7?


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ vyjadrim sa trochu kulturnejsie k tomu vcerajsiemu zapasu. nebudeme predsa kopirovat dristy z hokej.sk a neviem odkial. 

Obe muzstva mali rovnake sance. Slovan zo zaciatku zapasu hral trosku zatrpnuto. avsak v tretej tretine ukazal svoju silu. To vsak uz nestacilo na skalicu ktora bola o jeden gol lepsia a vlastne aj stastnejsia.

Ak postupi Zvolen obavam sa trochu kvality finale, lebo Zvolen hra viac dozadu. a vysledky 1:0, 2:0, 2:1. su vo finale onicom. Ak postupia Kosice hokej bude urcite utocnejsi, pretoze aj skalica aj kosice maju rychlych utocnikov. 

Kto to nakoniec bude uvidime dnes. Ja drzim palce Kosiciam kedze som z KE.

Hlavne a dolezite je to, ze i ked slovan uz vypadol prinasa to jedno pozitivum, moze sa aspon cim skor zacat konecne rekonstrukcia stadiona v BA. Ak ten nebude tak s MS sa mozeme rozlucit.


----------



## Joey_T

^^ S touto témou to príliš nesúvisí. Hokejovú Extraligu rozoberajte radšej v off topicu, jednak to nemá so šampionátom a prípravami naň nič spoločné a jednak to nemusí zaujímať každého, koho zaujímajú MS.


----------



## cibula

wuane said:


> ^^Palffyho sila je v jednoduchosti a priamociarosti.Nevymysla s pukom,to tam nakoniec aj povedali ti komentatori.Takych hracov je velmi malo,aj v hokeji aj vo futbale na Slovensku.Skoda fakt ze uz nereprezentuje,aj ked je mi to velmi cudne,pride mi to trochu ako taky manier.Ak dokaze odohrat 100 zapasov v lige,co by ho zabilo ak by odohral este nejakych 7?


tam je problem skor v sirokom riaditelovi szlh..


----------



## eminencia

cibula said:


> tam je problem skor v sirokom riaditelovi szlh..


Presne tak, proste je to prostest a zúčastňuje sa ho podľa mňa nielen Pálffy, niektorí ľudia totiž majú charakter a rozhodnú sa na vec upozorniť aj za cenu toho že sa nezúčastnia na MS.


----------



## Juraj9

A vie sa uz konecne kedy sa ma prestavba zacat? Ci zase ti zazobanci na magistrate vsetko taja aby z toho este cosi navyse vytrieskali? Ci je v tom nieco ine? hno:


----------



## slamik

v skole som nasiel dalsiu staru vizualizaciu Steel areny, tak som to cvakol, pardon za znizenu kvalitu


----------



## Ayran

http://reality.etrend.sk/realitny-biznis/sklena-arena-za-70-mil.-eur-startuje-v-maji/160913.html


----------



## Kvietok

^^ viem ze "sklenena arena" je len pracovny nazov, no aj tak mi to pride dost debilne.


----------



## marish

^^ ono to nebude ani pracovny nazov. skor to pouzil iba redaktor v nadpise.


----------



## rmcsp55

slamik said:


> v skole som nasiel dalsiu staru vizualizaciu Steel areny, tak som to cvakol, pardon za znizenu kvalitu


Mňa osobne veľmi mrzí, že tento štadión vyzerá ako rozľahlý billboard hno:


----------



## R1S0

ked porovnam projekt steelky a stadion v ba,tak je vidiet,kde bolo financii pomenej,a kde sa na to nehladi(a je ich dostatocne)......

akokolvek je steelka fajn,vzhlad je velmi slaby...


----------



## Kvietok

R1S0 said:


> ked porovnam projekt steelky a stadion v ba,tak je vidiet,kde bolo financii pomenej,a kde sa na to nehladi(a je ich dostatocne)......
> 
> akokolvek je steelka fajn,vzhlad je velmi slaby...



strecha steel areny je tak vyrazny, zaujimavy prvok, ze nic ani zdaleka podobne nebude mat ani sklenena arena a ani to petrzalske cudo judo. Ak by bolo viac penez, steelka mohla byt naozaj skvostom. snad za niekolko rokov.


----------



## palsoft

Tak by sme sa mohli o to aspoň pričiniť my, aby to také Majstrovstvá neboli a nie sa tu dookola handrkovať..


----------



## Ayran

http://www.hokejportal.sk/index.php?p=clanok&clanok_id=20330
po dlhej dobe aj clanok kde sa spominaju kosice :cheers::banana:



palsoft said:


> Tak by sme sa mohli o to aspoň pričiniť my, aby to také Majstrovstvá neboli a nie sa tu dookola handrkovať..


pridaj sa do megafanklubu


----------



## Kvietok

Ayran said:


> http://www.hokejportal.sk/index.php?p=clanok&clanok_id=20330
> po dlhej dobe aj clanok kde sa spominaju kosice :cheers::banana:


nejako mi v tom clanku suvislosti s Ke a steel arenou unikaju ...


----------



## Ayran

Kvietok said:


> nejako mi v tom clanku suvislosti s Ke a steel arenou unikaju ...


fungovanie areny v klotene nieje take ako ma byt  este sa na tom zimaku robia upravi a neni tam wifi co v nasej arene je uz davno a upravy netreba hotel a press centrum su hned na zimaku nemusis nikde ist a parkovanie pre hosti je bud pri steelke alebo pod treningovkou z toho pohladu sme natom lepsie


----------



## wuane

SunshineBB said:


> potom si slepý ak to nevidis .. nic v zlom


Ja som nikde nikdy nenapisal,ze do Kosic ide dostatok penazi,a ze je to spravodlive ako sa peniaze rozdeluju.To co mi naozaj vadi je fakt,ze tu je 100 uzivatelov z BA,ktory musia citat utoky,akoby sme my tie peniaze rozdelovali.Dokazes to pochopit?Peniaze sa rozdeluju z Bratislavy,ale nie Bratislavcanmi,a ak sa nejaky Bratislavcan snazi ziskat pre BA co najviac,je to uplne prirodzene(aj ked takeho nepoznam,lebo su to take iste priklady ako Janko Slota ked "robil" pre Zilinu,v skutocnosti to bola len zasterka).Politikov z vychodu je dost vela na vysokych postoch,stazovat sa treba na nich,ale oni asi toto forum necitaju.
Uplne chcem,nech sa postavi v KE parkhouse,treningova hala,nech sa da do poriadku Steelka a nech sa dostojne upravi okolie.Ja Kosice v riti teda rozhodne nemam.Tak isto budu reprezentovat Slovensko ako Bratislava.



Kvietok said:


> ^^ Som naozaj rad ze sa do tejto diskusie zapojil niekto dalsi! Od teraz to tak uz teda nieje o vyplakavani vychodniarov nad nejakou vymyslenou krivdou!


Pre teba plati to iste co som napisal Sunshinovi.Nehovorim ze krivda je vymyslena,kazdy inteligenty clovek na tomto fore by bol najradsej ,keby sa spravilo aj v KE vsetko tak ako treba.Preto si myslim ze toto je proste zla adresa na staznosti.Tu to niekto nevyriesi.Preco neurobite nejaku obciansku iniciativu?Fanusikovsku napriklad?A nepoukazete na fakt,ze su dva roky do MS a nic sa nedeje?Ked tu hodite link na peticiu ,prvy sa vam pod nu podpisem.


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ nikto nenadáva na Bratislavu, nikto neuraza Vas Bratislavcanov ,ide o aktualny stav, nie mesto, nie ludi zijucich v nom .... toto zase pochop Ty, a budeme si kvit .... jedna vec je ista, je jedno kto o tom rozhoduje, kto z toho profituje, na Slovensku je jedine mesto , a to BRATISLAVA .... nevravim ze za to mozes ty, ze za to moze Wizzard, Zuzana, Phil a ostatny Bratislavcania, nevravim ze za to moze mesto Bratislava alebo jeho takmer 500 000 obyvatelov , ale vravim jedno ... je to svata pravda, zbytok Slovenska sa citi pravom ošidený, okradnutý, oklamaný, a je od Teba pokrytecke, ze to tu niekto spomenie, a nedokazes prekusnut jednoduchy fakt, namiesto toho hladas vyhovorky, eurofondy, snazis sa to obhajit .... nezazlievam ti to, ale nepaci sa mi to ... ja chcem tiez v BB nieco narodne, nieco za statne, ved sme v strede Slovenska ... nebude? mne je to jasne, niesme BA ... v BA kraji sa rozsiruje dialnica na 6 pruhov a k nam sa dostanes tankodromom, hokejovy Slovan bude mat novy stadion, fubalovy Slovan bude mat novy stadion, vsetko za spolocne peniaze, vsetko v Bratislave ... ze zbytok Slovenska hra v polorozpadnutych šopách je uz asi jedno ... Bratislava je "pupok sveta" , otazka znie pre koho ... reprezentaciou krajiny nieje totiz výstavné hlavé mesto, ale aspon jedna dokoncena dialnica ... taka je situacia, taka je realita, ak sa ti to nepaci, radsej to tu necitaj ... opat nic v zlom


----------



## wuane

^^Zvysok Slovenska ale nenavidi Bratislavu.NENAVIDA JU,NEZNASAJU!!! To hovorim z vlastnej skusenosti,lebo som take slova pocul a nie raz,a zacinam byt na to alergicky.A pritom by mali nenavidiet konkretnych ludi,ktori okrem toho ze v Bratislave pracuju,nemaju s tym mestom takmer nic spolocne.Je to tu hodne OT,ale ja proti tomuto jednoducho musim bojovat,pretoze sa mi to zda strasne hlupe a zaostale.A Ayran mi proste takychto ludi svojim postojom pripomina,aj ked to moze byt inteligentny a sikovny clovek.Tak by bolo mozno treba lepsie vyberat slova,a pomenovat problem tak ako sa ma.
Zle prerozdelovanie penazi som urcite nikde neobhajoval,ani sa na nic nevyhovaral.U mna by bol najlepsi model lacnejsi variant a teda:Sukromna hala v Petrzalke,a peniaze co sa nadrbu do Nepelu mohli ist do Kosic.

PS:Zaujimave sunshine,ze sa tak vehementne stavias do pozicie,ze ty vies aka je situacia a aka je realita. A precital som vsetko,mne sa to nemusi pacit ani nepacit,ja som svoj postoj uz vyjadril.A taktieu necitim voci niekomu zlost,mozno narozdiel od ostatnych. 

Zaroven sa ospravedlnujem za OT do ktoreho prispievam,ale toto ma pre mna vyssiu prioritu ako udrzanie topicu,sorry.Budem sa snazit nepokracovat.


----------



## wuane

*Slovensko-Madarsko*

*Dnes mame prvy zapas na MS,trufne si niekto typnut vysledok?*
Ja si myslim ze vyhrame,mame podla mna lepsi tym ako minuly rok.Ale Madari budu huzevnati.Takze ja to na nejaky debakel nevidim,kazdy priaznivy vysledok budem brat ako dobry,aj ked len o jeden gol.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> PS:Zaujimave sunshine,ze sa tak vehementne stavias do pozicie,ze ty vies aka je situacia a aka je realita. A precital som vsetko,mne sa to nemusi pacit ani nepacit,ja som svoj postoj uz vyjadril.A taktieu necitim voci niekomu zlost,mozno narozdiel od ostatnych.
> 
> Zaroven sa ospravedlnujem za OT do ktoreho prispievam,ale toto ma pre mna vyssiu prioritu ako udrzanie topicu,sorry.Budem sa snazit nepokracovat.


ja sa do ziadne pozicie nestaviam ... ja som sem len napisal moj nazor na vec, moj pohlad, podla mna to tak je, nikomu to nevnucujem, nikoho nepresviedcam ... nevyhlasujem sa za mudreho ani vseveduceho  poukazujem na fakty ... ak sa mylim oprav ma 

az tak OT to nieje, kedze rekonstrukcia stadiona priamo suvisim s tymto "problemom" ...


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> *Dnes mame prvy zapas na MS,trufne si niekto typnut vysledok?*
> Ja si myslim ze vyhrame,mame podla mna lepsi tym ako minuly rok.Ale Madari budu huzevnati.Takze ja to na nejaky debakel nevidim,kazdy priaznivy vysledok budem brat ako dobry,aj ked len o jeden gol.


verim v jednoznacnu vyhru, ale kedze ma hokej velmi nezaujima a nepoznam ani nasu zostavu, ci uroven madarskeho hokeja, je mozne ze sa mylim


----------



## Kvietok

Wuane, popravde som sa uz do tejto temy miesat nechcel, no len pre poriadok...nejak nepamatam ze by tu niekto pisal o nenavideni Bratislavy (viem, hovoril si o nejakych ludoch). Ayran sice pisal ze ju ma u prdele (alebo tak), z toho je vsak mozne usudzovat ze je mu najskor lahostajna...takze tiez ziadna nenavist...
Ja osobne som sa vzdy snazil len a iba poukazat na podla mojho nazoru nie spravodlive prerozdlovanie financii na sport v ramci SR (ziadna nenavist) a aj ked rozumiem ze sa to niektorym ludom pacit nemuselo (povedzme si pravdu najma tym z Ba), nazvat vychodniarov hlupymim somarmi, bolo podla mojho trosicku silne... Takze len pre poriadok som rad ze sme si to tu -verim ze raz a navzdy- ujasnili.

Dnes dame madarom 5:2 ...


----------



## wuane

^^To velmi Rastovi neveris ze 2 goly dostane.:bash:
:lol:


----------



## Kvietok

wuane said:


> ^^To velmi Rastovi neveris ze 2 goly dostane.:bash:
> :lol:


Ved tam hraju aj nejaki slovaci  .


----------



## eMareq

Nad Maďarmi by sme mali vyhrať, len aby ich nepodcenili. Lebo včera kapitán Maďarov vychvaľoval našich pomaly do nebies (priepastný rozdiel). Len aby nezaspali.

momentálne: BLR 0 - 2 CAN

Škoda že nemáme skupinu:
AUT
CZE
HUN
SVK

By sa stretla bývalá monarchia.


----------



## wuane

No,bol to boj,ale nic ine sa ani pri Madarskom sposobe hry nedalo cakat.Likvidacia hokeja na plnej ciare.Neberiem ten vysledok ako senzaciu.Jediny dobry hrac u Madarov bol golman Szuper.Ten si zasluzi poklonu,ostatok nema na MS co hladat,Japonci hraju hokejovejsi hokej.


----------



## Majnolajno44

wuane said:


> No,bol to boj,ale nic ine sa ani pri Madarskom sposobe hry nedalo cakat.Likvidacia hokeja na plnej ciare.Neberiem ten vysledok ako senzaciu.Jediny dobry hrac u Madarov bol golman Szuper.Ten si zasluzi poklonu,ostatok nema na MS co hladat,Japonci hraju hokejovejsi hokej.


No ani Greci na EURO 2004 nehrali futbalovi futbal..a vyhrali..


----------



## JaSomAxxo

Pravda. Maďarský brankár má u mňa obdiv. Ale fanúškovia sú absolútne debili. 4 krát to tam podpálili. Ale najväčší šok bol na konci, kedy pískali a vykrikovali "Hungaria" počas SLOVENSKEJ HYMNY. Hanba im!!!!!!! Buzeranti maďarskí. hno:hno: Toto fakt nemá obdobu. Kok.ti. Boha ľudia, toto si zapamätajte! Čo sú to za ch.ji. sry za vulgarizmy ale toto ma už fakt nasralo.


----------



## Majnolajno44

JaSomAxxo said:


> Pravda. Maďarský brankár má u mňa obdiv. Ale fanúškovia sú absolútne debili. 4 krát to tam podpálili. Ale najväčší šok bol na konci, kedy pískali a vykrikovali "Hungaria" počas SLOVENSKEJ HYMNY. Hanba im!!!!!!! Buzeranti maďarskí. hno:hno: Toto fakt nemá obdobu. Kok.ti. Boha ľudia, toto si zapamätajte! Čo sú to za ch.ji. sry za vulgarizmy ale toto ma už fakt nasralo.


A naco si to mam pamatat? Aby som ich potom ja vybucal pocas ich ci co?


----------



## Kvietok

JaSomAxxo said:


> Pravda. Maďarský brankár má u mňa obdiv. Ale fanúškovia sú absolútne debili. 4 krát to tam podpálili. Ale najväčší šok bol na konci, kedy pískali a vykrikovali "Hungaria" počas SLOVENSKEJ HYMNY. Hanba im!!!!!!! Buzeranti maďarskí. hno:hno: Toto fakt nemá obdobu. Kok.ti. Boha ľudia, toto si zapamätajte! Čo sú to za ch.ji. sry za vulgarizmy ale toto ma už fakt nasralo.


Szuper nebol svojmu menu nic dlzny ...
Tu odpiskanu a odbucanu hymnu som pravdupovediac od madarskych fanusikov tak nejak cakal...


----------



## JaSomAxxo

Majnolajno44 said:


> A naco si to mam pamatat? Aby som ich potom ja vybucal pocas ich ci co?


Nie, To si zapamätajte vy všetci, ktorí tu hovoríte o tom, aký sú Maďari skvelí a pri tom nevidíte, čo sa v skutočnosti deje.
Ale srať na to. Pretože to každý človek pochopí. Ja som to tiež čakal. Na čo iné sa aj mohli zmôcť.

Som zvedavý na nedeľňajší zápas s Bieloruskom. Ale verím, že vyhráme, aj keď v poslednom čase sme s nimi mali problémy.


----------



## SunshineBB

Nido said:


> hokej ma vo Svajciarsku rovnako dlhu historiu ako u nas, akurat medailistami boli len v prvej polovici minuleho storocia, vratane titulu majstrov Europy. Okrem toho maju daleko viac stadionov, ci uz krytych alebo nekrytych, viac registrovanych hracov, pomaly dvakrat viac juniorov nez my. v sucasnych rebrickoch IIHF su na tom momentalne lepsie aj muzska aj zenska reprezentacia Svajciarska.


ratat uspechy spred 60 rokov? mozeme rovno aj zaratat uspechy CSSR, CSFR ... dvojnasobna hanba, ze sa hra v takych podmienkach, ak su na tom vo vsetkom lepsie ako my ...


----------



## Qwert

wonderdax said:


> ^^ blabla bla blabla bla .... stale dokola
> 
> Qwert negeneralizuj, to nie je pravda co pises


Tak skús tiež negeneralizovať a povedz mi, čo konkrétne nie je pravda.



wonderdax said:


> kto to necital, nech sa pozrie sem na recenziu stadiona v Klotene
> :lol:
> 
> http://http://ms.hokej.sk/spravy/?clanok=61562
> 
> a? uz vam to doslo?


Aha, takže keď Švajčiari, v hokeji druhotriedna krajina, majú druhotriedne štadióny, tak my môžme hrať aj pod holým nebom, zaujímavé. Je pravda že niektoré krajiny MS organizátorsky podcenia, ešte si pamätáme kúpalisko na štadióne na MS v Rakúsku, ale je to potom pre nich medzinárodná hanba. Ak Slovensko pokazí svoj prvý šampionát, tak to bude hanba o to väčšia.


----------



## T6A5

SunshineBB said:


> Švajčiarsko ani Lotyšsko sa ani nahodou nemozu hokejovo porovnavat so Slovenskom. My sme majstri sveta, hokej ma u nas dlhu historiu, dost velku popularitu, v NHL sme mali a este stale aj mame hviezdnych hracov najvyssieho rangu. Preto si myslim, ze majstrovsta na Slovensku, dlho ocakavane by mali byt na ovela vysej urovni ako vo Svajciarsku ci Lotyssku . To je len moj nazor, ale myslim si, ze ked prostredie v tychto krajinach je priemerne mozno podpriemerne, preco by sme sa mali uspokojit ze u nas to nebude horsie? Jednoducho musime byt lepsi, ak patrime so svetovej spicky. 10 a 9 tisic je zalostne malo. 15 a 9 by bolo fajn. 15 a 13 by bolo idealne. Ale 10 a 9 hanba. Na finalovom zapase bude 1000 delegatov, 1000 VIP, 1000 rodinnych prislusnikov a zbytok 7000 si rozdelia fanusikovia? tragedia


Tých 7000 si rozdelia fanúšikovia. Preto treba lístky na finále kúpiť ešte v predstihu, skôr ako samotné MS začnú.


----------



## Kvietok

Neviem ako to vnimate Vy, no podla mna dnesok pada na toho,co rozhodol v samostatnych dat do brany nerozchytaneho brankara. Filc von...


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Náhodou toto je celkom zaujímavý taktický ťah a občas ho viacerí tréneri využívajú. Hlavne ale vtedy, ak je jeden brankár ľavák a druhý pravák.

Toto by som tu ale nerozoberal, tu by sme mali diskutovať o MS 2011 na Slovensku, nie o MS 2009 vo Švajčiarsku.


----------



## Majnolajno44

SunshineBB said:


> Švajčiarsko ani Lotyšsko sa ani nahodou nemozu hokejovo porovnavat so Slovenskom. My sme majstri sveta, hokej ma u nas dlhu historiu, dost velku popularitu, v NHL sme mali a este stale aj mame hviezdnych hracov najvyssieho rangu. Preto si myslim, ze majstrovsta na Slovensku, dlho ocakavane by mali byt na ovela vysej urovni ako vo Svajciarsku ci Lotyssku . To je len moj nazor, ale myslim si, ze ked prostredie v tychto krajinach je priemerne mozno podpriemerne, preco by sme sa mali uspokojit ze u nas to nebude horsie? Jednoducho musime byt lepsi, ak patrime so svetovej spicky. 10 a 9 tisic je zalostne malo. 15 a 9 by bolo fajn. 15 a 13 by bolo idealne. Ale 10 a 9 hanba. Na finalovom zapase bude 1000 delegatov, 1000 VIP, 1000 rodinnych prislusnikov a zbytok 7000 si rozdelia fanusikovia? tragedia


Ja nemozem suhlasit, ze by sme patrili do svetovej spicky. Zato ze sme 7 rokov dozadu vyhrali MS? Nuz aj Grecko vyhralo raz EURO a odvtedy o nich nikto nepocul. Zato, ze mame niakych hviezdnych hokejistov este z nas nerobi hokejovu velmoc. A ked si zoberies tu popularitu..preco bolo potom madarskych fanusikov viac ako nasich? Jednoducho si myslim, ze raz za rok hokejovy osial z nas spicku nerobi...

Ale ak sa mam vyjadrit k tym cislam, tak tam suhlasim.


----------



## Qwert

Majnolajno44 said:


> Ja nemozem suhlasit, ze by sme patrili do svetovej spicky. Zato ze sme 7 rokov dozadu vyhrali MS? Nuz aj Grecko vyhralo raz EURO a odvtedy o nich nikto nepocul. Zato, ze mame niakych hviezdnych hokejistov este z nas nerobi hokejovu velmoc. A ked si zoberies tu popularitu..preco bolo potom madarskych fanusikov viac ako nasich? Jednoducho si myslim, ze raz za rok hokejovy osial z nas spicku nerobi...
> 
> Ale ak sa mam vyjadrit k tym cislam, tak tam suhlasim.


Pokiaľ viem, tak máme všetky cenné kovy. To asi Gréci vo futbale nikdy nedokážu. Tiež máme za sebou vynikajúcu tradíciu. Československo je niekoľkonásobný majster sveta v hokeji. To Gréci tiež nie sú. Je pravda, že teraz máme zlé obdobie, no ak sa urobí niečo pre mládež, o pár rokov môžme byť zase na vrchole. Maďarov bolo na zápase viac preto, že je to pre nich niečo nové, my už sme si predsa len na A kategóriu zvykli, u nich je to senzácia.


----------



## potkanX

mame horsiu historicku medajlovu bilanciu ako velka britania, mimochodom.


----------



## wuane

Ja napriklad nerozumiem,preco sa medail z CSSR nerataju aj pre nas.Ved ti hokejisti sa musia citit totalne odrbani.:bash:


----------



## marish

potkanX said:


> mame horsiu historicku medajlovu bilanciu ako velka britania, mimochodom.


lenze VB hra(la) na ovela viac majstrovstvach ako SVK.


----------



## potkanX

sak ja nechcem tvrdit ze briti su lepsi hokejisti. len som to spomenul, aby sme zasa nelietali v reciach az nad hranicu stratosfery.


----------



## Majnolajno44

wuane said:


> Ja napriklad nerozumiem,preco sa medail z CSSR nerataju aj pre nas.Ved ti hokejisti sa musia citit totalne odrbani.:bash:


to mi az tak nevadi..predstav si, ze by sa kazdemu statu z byvalej ZSSR ratali medajli od ZSSR..


----------



## marish

potkanX said:


> sak ja nechcem tvrdit ze briti su lepsi hokejisti. len som to spomenul, aby sme zasa nelietali v reciach az nad hranicu stratosfery.


ja ti rozumiem, len podla mna je 5 milionove slovensko na tom hokejovo este celkom dobre, ak zoberieme, ze existuje 16 rokov. neda sa to porovnavat s uspechmi cechov. na druhej strane, oni po rozdeleni zostali v A kategorii, my sme sa tam museli najskor prebojovat.


----------



## wuane

Majnolajno44 said:


> to mi az tak nevadi..predstav si, ze by sa kazdemu statu z byvalej ZSSR ratali medajli od ZSSR..


Myslim ze to je dost podstatny rozdiel,ked mas polovicu zostavy,a v niektorych pripadoch aj vacsinu zo Slovenska(hlavne vo futbale),a mas na tom rovnocenny podiel,ako ked tam mas jedneho hraca z nejakej Sovietskej republiky.hno:


----------



## Qwert

potkanX said:


> mame horsiu historicku medajlovu bilanciu ako velka britania, mimochodom.


Nie ak k našej bilancii prirátaš aj Česko-Slovensko, ktoré tam síce oficiálne nepatrí, ale to nič nemení na fakte, že slovenskí hráči na nej majú nemalý podiel. Z tohto pohľadu sme na tom lepšie než USA či Fínsko a nejaká VB sa na nás ani náhodou nechytá. Aj keď ak náš hokej pôjde ďalej súčasným smerom, tak sa k tej Británií môžme priblížiť.hno:


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> Myslim ze to je dost podstatny rozdiel,ked mas polovicu zostavy,a v niektorych pripadoch aj vacsinu zo Slovenska(hlavne vo futbale),a mas na tom rovnocenny podiel,ako ked tam mas jedneho hraca z nejakej Sovietskej republiky.hno:


Presne tak. Po rozdelení federácie nám IIHF poriadne uškodila. Spoločná medailová bilancia sa mala buď prirátať obom štátom, alebo sme mali začať od nuly. V každom prípade ale obe krajiny v A kategórií. Rád by som vedel, čo touto fraškou vlastne kto sledoval. Rozdelenie ČSFR sa ani náhodou nedá porovnávať s rozdelením ZSSR. V prvom prípade vznikli dve porovnateľné krajiny, v druhom jeden obor 14 trpaslíkov.


----------



## eMareq

Qwert said:


> Nie ak k našej bilancii prirátaš aj Česko-Slovensko, ktoré tam síce oficiálne nepatrí, ale to nič nemení na fakte, že slovenskí hráči na nej majú nemalý podiel. Z tohto pohľadu sme na tom lepšie než USA či Fínsko a nejaká VB sa na nás ani náhodou nechytá. Aj keď ak náš hokej pôjde ďalej súčasným smerom, tak sa k tej Británií môžme priblížiť.hno:


Ale veď my sa tam zase blížime.  Istí súdruhovia zo SZĽH si mysleli, že po euforických rokoch 2000, 2002, 2003 stále prídeme s nejakou medailou a takto to pôjde samé a netreba nič preto spraviť. Veď budú hrať tí istí hráči z NHL a vždy nás zachránia. Lenže čo czert nechcel, nestalo sa tak a minulý rok sme hrali o záchranu.  A ani tento šampionát nebude lepší (hoci na nejakú medailu teraz nemáme). Ligneme s Kanadou jak by smet a do skupiny pôjdeme z 3. miesta (ak BLR neprehrá záhadne s HUN).



Kvietok said:


> Neviem ako to vnimate Vy, no podla mna dnesok pada na toho,co rozhodol v samostatnych dat do brany nerozchytaneho brankara. Filc von...


A Staňa by bol lepší? Veď si to naši prehrali sami. Však bolo vidno ako sa trápia a pritom vedeli s kým hrajú. Dostali gól na 0 - 1 a dobre, že sa nezosypali. Potom horko-ťažko vyrovnali. V príprave hrali celkom inakšie, ale tam na nich asi nebol vyvíjaný tlak, lebo šlo len o prípravné zápasy. A aj Bielorusi vedia hrať hokej.


----------



## tuomas666

momnentalne sme na urovni bieloruska a podobnych tymov - s nimi sa mozeme porovnavat, hrat so silnejsimi a vyhrat by bolo prekvapenim. nasa zostava je beckova, su to hraci ktori NHL hrali ale sa nepresadili hoci sanci dostali az az. to sa ale tyka len sucasneho tymu, celkovo je slovensko ovela na vyssej urovni - toto sa podstatne zhorsi az za par rokov
co sa tyka madarskych fans tak ti zrejme vobec netusia ako sa spravat na zapasoch A skupiny. byt tam je pre nich rovnaka senzacia ako pre ich tym. cely zapas len kricia ria ria hungaria a kanadania do nich davaju co sa do nich zmesti  
ohladom stadiona v klotene nemusel som ani citat ten clanok, hned som postrehol ze to nebude nic extra, vyzera to jak v skalici (nic v zlom). ked si dovolia toto svajciari tak v blave ani stavat nic netreba ...


----------



## sckesk

Joey_T said:


> *Slávnostné poklepanie základného kameňa novej tréningovej haly *
> Tak a teraz nejaká novinka namiesto hádok. 27. apríla sa oficiálne začne výstavba tréningovej haly pri Steel Aréne za účasti predsedu vlády Roberta Fica. Som zvedavý, či vláda, ktorej predseda sa príde ukázať pred fotografov a novinárov, na tréningovú halu aj niečím prispeje, keď už prispela nemalou čiastkou na rekonštrukciu Nepelu. Zaujíma ma hlavne kedy sa začne reálne stavať, toto bude len slávnostné poklepanie základného kameňa.


----------



## Nido

tuomas666 said:


> momnentalne sme na urovni bieloruska a podobnych tymov - s nimi sa mozeme porovnavat, hrat so silnejsimi a vyhrat by bolo prekvapenim.


skus si zalistovat v historii MS, najst zapasy s bieloruskom, pozri si vysledky, zostavy a zistis ze problemy vyhrat s bielorusmi sme mali aj s hviezdnym utokom gaborik, demitra, marian hossa, ziaden zapas neskoncil viac nez jednogolovym rozdielom.


----------



## Ayran

tu je clanok z korzara ohladne treningovky ....


----------



## sckesk

Ayran said:


> tu je clanok z korzara ohladne treningovky ....


a tu video http://www.nasa.sk/web/index.php/vi...-poloili-zakladny-kame-novej-treningovej-haly


----------



## hraby

^^ ta nehnevajte sa na mna, je este len po 2. tretine, prehravame 6:1 s kanadou.. to ked takto chcu nasi hokejistu dalsi rok po sebe hrat o zachranu, tak to nech sa na organizovani MS v hokeji rovno na slovensku vyseru.. zrazu mi vsetky tie debaty o organizovani a vystavbe novej haly koli MS v BA a KE pripadaju totalne trapne.. naco, aby si v nich nasi zahrali pred plnym hladiskom prve 3 zapasy a potom este bude vypredane hladisko na finale??? vsak si to u nas nasi fanusikovia vobec neuziju.. momentalne, by som sa na organizovani MS u nas totalne vysral.. neverim, ze do 2 rokov sa nasi hokejisti vratia k uspechom spred davnych rokov..


----------



## wuane

^^ja som tipoval 6:1,ale ze to bude uz po druhej tretine,to som necakal,sakra,to je fakt zlee...no nic,co sa da robit,nebudem nadavat,ja som fanusik...


----------



## eMareq

Ja som tipoval 0 - 6 po celom zápase.  Už je to 1 - 7. 

Na STV zdá sa nedávajú riadny zápas, ale nejaký tréning. To je výbuch a totálna demontáž nášho mužstva. 5 gólov dostať z PP, to je katastrofa. Ale verím, že si po zápase všetci sadnú a budú riešiť čo treba zmeniť. My fakt patríme medzi BLR a HUN.hno:

Neschopnosť, nemohúcnosť, bezzubosť a bezradnosť priam srší...


----------



## Majnolajno44

eMareq said:


> Ja som tipoval 0 - 6 po celom zápase.  Už je to 1 - 7.
> 
> Na STV zdá sa nedávajú riadny zápas, ale nejaký tréning. To je výbuch a totálna demontáž nášho mužstva. 5 gólov dostať z PP, to je katastrofa. Ale verím, že si po zápase všetci sadnú a budú riešiť* čo treba zmeniť*. My fakt patríme medzi BLR a HUN.hno:
> 
> Neschopnosť, nemohúcnosť, bezzubosť a bezradnosť priam srší...


Ryba smrdi od hlavy a tu v tomto pripade tazko niekto zmeni


----------



## eMareq

Najlepšie na tom celom zápase boli paradoxne prestávky, aspoň sa bolo na čo pozerať a naši ani raz nechybili. 

Inak ten zápas z našej strany až na pár svetlých výnimiek nestál za nič.


----------



## Kvietok

^^ naaa, podla mna 7:3 celkom nezodpovedal podanym vykonom.


----------



## SunshineBB

ja neviem co vsetci cakali .. odkedy sa u nas hra hokej, tak sme bez nasich hviezd s NHL bezradni ... vzdy to tak bolo, vzdy to tak bude ...


----------



## metropoly_sk

I keď som si povedal ze tu prispievat na SSC uz nebudem, k tomuto sa vyjadrim. Pokial bude Siroky tam kde je, bude to kazdy rok s nasim hokejom vyzerat takto.

Pekny vecer.


----------



## SunshineBB

metropoly_sk said:


> I keď som si povedal ze tu prispievat na SSC uz nebudem, k tomuto sa vyjadrim. Pokial bude Siroky tam kde je, bude to kazdy rok s nasim hokejom vyzerat takto.
> 
> Pekny vecer.


je to rovnako ako s futbalom ... na Slovensku tymto ludom ide len a len o peniaze, ziadna hrdost, ziadna cest, ziadne ciele .. len peniaze, nova vila, nove auto ...


----------



## Majnolajno44

metropoly_sk said:


> I keď som si povedal ze tu prispievat na SSC uz nebudem, k tomuto sa vyjadrim. Pokial bude Siroky tam kde je, bude to kazdy rok s nasim hokejom vyzerat takto.
> 
> Pekny vecer.


Kiezby,,by som povedal


----------



## veteran

Kvietok said:


> ^^ naaa, podla mna 7:3 celkom nezodpovedal podanym vykonom.


No... Keby sme využili ďalších minimálne 6 ďalších 100% tutoviek, tak to mohlo byť 9:7 :lol: Ale nie, teraz vážne. V prvej tretine to už nebolo až také zlé, ale akosi sa mi zdalo, že rozhodca pískal fauly až prehnane úzkostlivo a len nám. 3 presilovky = 3 góly. Naši sa v II. tr. trocha pozviechali a keď sa im už aj začínalo dariť, tak pán rozhodca opäť Kanade podaroval presilovky. Nehovorím, že naši nefaulovali, ale Kanaďania si neraz pomohli drobnými háčikmi a seknutiami bez povšimnutia. Neberte to ako výhovorku, to je fakt. Škoda, že nám tie presilovky "vrátil" až 5 minút pred koncom.hno:


----------



## eMareq

Je zbytočné sa vyhovárať na rozhodcu, hoci jeho pískania boli neraz kadejaké. Padlo 7 gólov a z toho 5 z presiloviek. A tie dva zlepené góly čo dali naši pred koncom, dali len preto, aby v hanbe nezostali a Kanada sa už prestala koncentrovať na hru. Veď nech si aj Slováci zahrajú, aj tak by nedali 7 gólov.  Naši mali snahu čosi uhrať, ale tie vylúčenia a následné góly ich zrážali na kolená. Som zvedavý ako to bude, keď budeme hrať s Nórmi či Dánmi, asi 13 sekúnd pred koncom dáme rozhodujúci gól a možno nie.


----------



## tuomas666

kanadania to riesili dost jednoducho, proste nahravka a strela z jednej a padalo to tam. nevymyslali ziadne zbytocne finty


----------



## Nido

*nieco k financovaniu rekonstrukcie*



> Kvôli tomu, že niekto musí zaplatiť aj daň z pridanej hodnoty (DPH), sa však pomer vynaložených peňazí výrazne zmení. DPH, ktorú zaplatí mesto a firmy za celú stavbu, je takmer 12 miliónov eur, čo znamená, že rekonštrukcia vyjde na približne 75 miliónov eur. Bratislava z toho zaplatí vyše 34 miliónov, štát síce zostane na 40 miliónoch, ale vráti sa mu 19-percentná DPH, čo znamená, že spomínaných 12 miliónov ešte ušetrí.
> 
> „V tomto roku sa časť DPH zaplatí z vybraných investičných projektov a z rozpočtu, na budúci rok sa budú zdroje ešte hľadať,“ povedala Jarmila Tvrdá, riaditeľka spoločnosti Generálny investor Bratislavy, ktorá je poverená prestavbou štadióna a mala na starosti verejné obstarávanie na zhotoviteľa stavby.


http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/119511/obnova-mesta/za-stadion-zaplati-mesto-o-tretinu-viac

+ rozhovor s Antonom BEZÁKOM, generálnym riaditeľom spoločnosti Ingsteel, ktorá štadión rekonštruuje.


> - Na zimnom štadióne sme začali demontážou častí zariadení, ktoré sa môžu využiť v Ružinove, prípadne inde. Potrvá to asi mesiac, potom sa začne kompletná demontáž. Tam nás napríklad čaká odstránenie asi 800 ton ocele, kde je veľa azbestu, musíme vypustiť čpavok, vybúrať celú plochu, keďže nová pôjde vyššie. Celý štadión sa jednoducho kompletne odstrojí, 80 percent štadiónu rozoberieme, alebo zbúrame.
> 
> Koľko to potrvá?
> 
> - Približne štyri mesiace. Po nich začneme stavať nové oceľové konštrukcie.
> 
> S koľkými pracovníkmi rátate?
> 
> - Na začiatku ich bolo asi pätnásť, v priebehu dvoch-troch týždňov by to malo byť okolo stovky, pri maximálnom nasadení približne 250.
> 
> Na čo sa musia pripraviť Bratislavčania bývajúci či pracujúci v okolí?
> 
> - Určite nastanú zmeny, ktoré sa ich dotknú. Veľa vecí sa bude robiť v noci. Trebárs v súvislostí s hĺbením jamy na mieste súčasného tréningového ihriska, kde musíme odstrániť vyše 60 000 kubíkov zeme, ktorá sa bude musieť odviezť. Vynasnažíme sa však, aby občania boli čo najmenej obmedzení.
> 
> Bude sa robiť aj počas víkendov?
> 
> - Asi áno.
> 
> Aké ťažké mechanizmy nasadíte?
> 
> - Určite žeriavy a množstvo nákladných áut. S buldozérmi veľmi nerátame.
> 
> Stavbu ste zrejme rozdelili do etáp, čo bude prvá, prípadne druhá?
> 
> Prvá sú súčasné prípravné práce. Tá sa skončí v priebehu niekoľkých dní, potom príde na rad spomínaná demontáž. Pri nej rátame, že ju skončíme do štyroch mesiacov a začneme so stavbou novej konštrukcie.
> 
> Kedy by mohla stáť hrubá stavba?
> 
> - Minimálne do konca roka by sme ju mali mať hotovú, alebo skoro hotovú, aj keď si treba uvedomiť, že nás nečaká výstavba len jednej haly, ale v podstate dvoch objektov - okrem hlavnej haly aj tréningových plôch.


http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/119512/obnova-mesta/zburaju-a-rozoberu-80-percent-stadiona


----------



## Phill

*Nepela*


----------



## wuane

^^Nepaci sa mi to ani na projekte Steel areny,ani na Nepelovi,ze je treningova hala uplne prilepena na hlavnej arene,a pritom su hmotovo a stylovo uplne odlisne.hno:Neviem preco to tak robia.Stacilo by 5m priestoru a nejaky nenapadny prechod.Alebo to spravit ako jednen celok,tak nejak vyzera ten projekt v Petrzalke,ze je to asi pod jednou strechou.Dufam ze aj tento zimak ked zrekonstuuju ,bude to aspon v jednom duchu zladene,aj ked hmotovo asi nie.


----------



## chuanpablo

1.)Pls prestante zahlcovat seriozne vlakna hadkami BA-KE a vysledkami zapasov! Ked si chce clovek najst nejake relevantne informacie, musis sa prekusavat tonami sr*ciek. Keby ste si vyrobili vlastny offtopic thread, usetrili by ste vela ludom cas a nervy. :bash:

2.)Dnes vysiel v Pravde pekny clanok o prestavbe ZS Ondreja Nepelu a Sirokom Hlavné mesto ušilo hokejový tender na mieru víťaza :nono:


----------



## Kvietok

*Bielorusko v riadnom case s remizovalo s finskom, co ak sa nemylim pre nas na MS znamena koniec ...*


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Áno, presne to to znamená. Ale túto debatu radšej do off topicu, ako tu.


----------



## SunshineBB

Kvietok said:


> *Bielorusko v riadnom case s remizovalo s finskom, co ak sa nemylim pre nas na MS znamena koniec ...*


kraaasne ... neverim ze sa teraz nieco stane (ved preco, nehrali sme o zachranu) , ale viac sme si nezasluzili, a spravodlivo cestujeme domov ... mnohe krajiny ukazali sympaticky hokej, napr. Francuzi, Rakusania nad Madarmi, a aj Bielorusi ... nasim vedenim, s panom Sirokym na cele, nebudeme patrit do svetovej 7čky ale do 12ky a budeme tomu radi ...


----------



## marish

Kvietok said:


> *Bielorusko v riadnom case s remizovalo s finskom, co ak sa nemylim pre nas na MS znamena koniec ...*


...koniec trapenia. :cheers:
co si budeme nahovarat. aj keby fini na bielorusmi vyhrali, nasi by stroskotali v stvrtfinale.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Inak cele to bodovanie je dost zvlastne ked si zoberiete, ze sme raz vyhrali a pomaly sme boli vo stvrtfinale.


----------



## wuane

Inac fakt neviem co tam Siroky este hlada.Sak on na rozdiel od Laurinca vo futbale,este ani pol slova o hokeji nepovedal napriklad v TV v sporte.Vobec nema s hokejom nic spolocne,cele Slovensko vidi kam smerujeme,a napriek tomu sa kazdy necinne prizera.Hokejisti odmietaju reprezentovat pod vedenim Laurinca,a tak hravame MS s B timom,a to este klobuk dole pred sucasnou repre,ze sme nevypadli.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> Inac fakt neviem co tam Siroky este hlada.Sak on na rozdiel od Laurinca vo futbale,este ani pol slova o hokeji nepovedal napriklad v TV v sporte.Vobec nema s hokejom nic spolocne,cele Slovensko vidi kam smerujeme,a napriek tomu sa kazdy necinne prizera.Hokejisti odmietaju reprezentovat pod vedenim Laurinca,a tak hravame MS s B timom,a to este klobuk dole pred sucasnou repre,ze sme nevypadli.


heh nie pod vedenim laurinca ale sirokeho.... a on neodijde skor ako po MS 2011 este sa treba nabalit....zasa nam budu tlacit do hlavy ako im je to luto a bla bla bla ako vzdy , jedina moznost je ze ludia nanich vyvinú tlak


----------



## Kvietok

^^ wuane hovoril aj o futbalovej repre ... odstupenie sirokeho v tejto situacii by znamenalo priznanie casti viny, coz ja z jeho strany vidim ako nerealne ...


----------



## eMareq

*Filc: Produkovali sme jednu kravinu za druhou*



> Filc: "Česi boli objektívne lepší, navyše tak ako im vyšlo všetko, tak sme my produkovali jednu kravinu za druhou. Nie, preč sú časy, keď sme patrili do svetovej špičky, ak sa prebijeme zhodou okolností do štvrťfinále môžeme ďakovať aj osudu. Nemôžem povedať, že by niektorí z hráčov nechcel, jednoducho sme neboli schopní zopakovať výkon ako deň predtým s Fínmi.


Som netušil, že včerajší deň skončí tak zle. To bol debakel a blamáž ako hrom. Scenár ako s Kanadou, len s tým rozdielom, že naši nedali ani gól a to poslednú tretinu Česi vypustili. Prehrať 0 - 8 po dvoch tretinách bolo hodné našich, ale aspoň vieme na čo máme. Inak keď sme dostali 8. gól tak Surový sekol Haláka do hlavy hokejkou (vo videu nižšie)! hno: O česť v poslednom zápase s Nórmi nejde, o tú prišli po zápase s Maďarmi.


----------



## Kvietok

^^ To seknutie po halakovej siske bolo drsne... :lol: ... smiech cez slzy ... Ale zasluzili by si vsetci ...


----------



## wuane

Keby nemal prilbu tak ho oskalpuje...:lol: fakt huste


----------



## marish

^^ hej hej, pri tom sme dost vybuchli smiechom. :lol: ale to uz bol skor kabaret ako sportovy zapas...


----------



## Daren

nemozte si toto pisat na hokej.sk alebo podobnych weboch ??? hno:

obcas sem pozrem ci nahodu dake nove info o halach nenajdem a cela strana samy spam...


----------



## futuros

Daren said:


> nemozte si toto pisat na hokej.sk alebo podobnych weboch ??? hno:
> 
> obcas sem pozrem ci nahodu dake nove info o halach nenajdem a cela strana samy spam...


Kľudne niečo nové o halách popridávaj.


----------



## slamik

http://www.hckosice.sk/spravy/index.php?clanok=4302
moznost rozsirenia steelky o 400 divakov


----------



## Joey_T

^^ To sa má urobiť postavením ďalších dvoch radov až k plexisklám.
Vraj existuje aj štúdia na akúsi tribúnu na treťom poschodí za bránkami. Niekde tam, kde sa nachádza réžia a miesta pre novinárov. To sa ale asi robiť nebude, no bolo by to super. Hala by mala kapacitu vyše desaťtisíc divákov a tak druhá hala majstrovstiev by bola väčšia. Ja by som sa na mieste GM snažil zo všetkých síl o čo najväčšie rozšírenie súčasnej kapacity.


----------



## rauCO?

*Hanebný stav slovenského hokeja: Páni zo zväzu, pakujte sa!*

*Stačilo! Slovenský hokej utŕžil pred svetom ďalšiu hanbu. Po slavých výkonoch v základnej skupine prišla potupná prehra 0:8 s Českom*.










Na šampionáte vo Švajčiarsku reprezentanti nepostúpili do štvrťfinále, keď z úvodných piatich zápasov dokázali zdolať iba slabučké Maďarsko. Aj to šťastným gólom 13 sekúnd pred koncom. Vrcholom bola potupná prehra 0:8 s Českom, po ktorej rozhorčení fanúšikovia žiadajú zmeny na najvyšších postoch.

Je na čase, aby vedenie zväzu na čele s Jurajom Širokým dalo hokeju zbohom! Slovenský hokej padá strmhlav dolu a dostáva jednu facku za druhou od mládežníckych kategórií až po seniorov. Po zisku zlata pred siedmimi rokmi v Göteborgu sa páni zo zväzu dušovali, čo všetko z titulu vyťažia. Zostalo však iba pri sľuboch!

Prvým varovaním bol vlaňajší šampionát v Kanade, kde Slováci prvýkrát hrali iba o záchranu. Vtedy mali hokejoví funkcionári prvú príležitosť, aby vypratali kancelárie. „Nemám už chuť pokračovať,“ tvrdil v Halifaxe Juraj Široký. Boli to však len prázdne slová. Na fiasko z Kanady sa postupne zabudlo a jemu sa chuť na zotrvanie vo funkcii vrátila. Teraz vo Švajčiarsku Slováci zahrali ešte mizernejšie, takže páni na zväze: „Máte druhú šancu na odchod. Neváhajte a využite ju!“

Zatiaľ jediný z funkcionárov, ktorý uvažuje o zložení funkcie, je tréner reprezentácie Ján Filc. „Chceli sme vrátiť slovenský hokej na vyššie priečky, čo nám nevyšlo. A to je dôvod na zamyslenie,“ povedal pre Nový Čas Filc. Je však za hanbu slovenského hokeja zodpovedný len on?

Viem ze presne to s temou nesuvisi ale dufam ze naozaj uz toto pribrzdene vedenie uzna ze tam uz nemaju co robit...

Original clanku: http://hokej.cas.sk/clanok/115391/hanebny-stav-slovenskeho-hokeja-pani-zo-zvazu-pakujte-sa.html


----------



## wuane

Joey_T said:


> ^^ To sa má urobiť postavením ďalších dvoch radov až k plexisklám.
> Vraj existuje aj štúdia na akúsi tribúnu na treťom poschodí za bránkami. Niekde tam, kde sa nachádza réžia a miesta pre novinárov. To sa ale asi robiť nebude, no bolo by to super. Hala by mala kapacitu vyše desaťtisíc divákov a tak druhá hala majstrovstiev by bola väčšia. Ja by som sa na mieste GM snažil zo všetkých síl o čo najväčšie rozšírenie súčasnej kapacity.


Kapacita by isteze bola super,ak by bola co najvacsie,na druhej strane nemam rad take tie popriliepane tribunky,ze tam 50 sedadiel,potom vylezies po rebriku na dalsich 20(tusim Trencin???),potom mas 30m pas sedadiel po dva rady a podobne mutacie.Mne sa paci na Steelke, ze je kompaktna(interierovo) a ucelena.Ak pridavat kapacitu,tak nejak velkoplosne.


----------



## eMareq

SVK 2 - 2 NOR. Už nech to prehrajú, lebo sa na to nedá ani dívať. To je ukážková nemohúcnosť čo tam na tom ľade predvádzajú a to tých Nórov v príprave 2x po sebe porazili.


----------



## T6A5

^^
Ja pri súčasnom stave a súčasnom vedení môžem kašlať slovenský hokej. To naozaj už asi okrem hráčov z NHL nemáme nikoho poriadneho. Juniori nám spravili tento rok hanbu, po nich už aj seniori, odzrkadluje sa to na tom, že si súperi z nás robia už len dobrý deň. Teraz sa trápime s Nórmi, ešte šťastie, že ten zápas som nešiel pozerať. A čo sa vyťažilo z toho titulu pred 7 rokmi? Okrem bronzu o rok, už nič. Odvtedy slovenský hokej išiel stále nižšie a nižšie. A nech nikto neobviňuje Filca. Jeho mi je najviac ľúto, rovnako mi bolo ľúto aj Šuplera, a vlastne každého trénera by mi bolo ľúto, ktorý má tú smolu, že pod jeho taktovkou hrajú samí loseri, ktorí nám spravia hanbu. Veď aby mu tam hrali samí invalidi s hokejkami a pri súčasnom vedení, tak čo zmôže? A to čo urobil Surový už iba každého snáď utvrdí v tom, že sme tento rok vôbec na tie MS ani nemali cestovať. Veď to čo je za hráča už, keď miesto tyčky trafí hlavu vlastného brankára? :lol:hno:


----------



## Joey_T

wuane said:


> Kapacita by isteze bola super,ak by bola co najvacsie,na druhej strane nemam rad take tie popriliepane tribunky,ze tam 50 sedadiel,potom vylezies po rebriku na dalsich 20(tusim Trencin???),potom mas 30m pas sedadiel po dva rady a podobne mutacie.Mne sa paci na Steelke, ze je kompaktna(interierovo) a ucelena.Ak pridavat kapacitu,tak nejak velkoplosne.


Tie dva rady by boli plynulým pokračovaním, nič ako v Skalici, alebo Bratislave, bude to ako jeden celok so súčasnou tribúnou. Tá prístavba na treťom poschodí by mala vyzerať nejak takto (s grafikou robiť nevie, berte to s rezervou):










Je to len odhad podľa toho, čo som sa dozvedel, plány štúdie som nevidel. Bolo by tam potrebné spevniť, alebo podoprieť súčasnú plošinu, ktorá tam je a vysunúť ju ďalej od steny, smerom do vnútra štadióna, aby sa tam podobná dostavba vošla. Taktiež treba vyriešiť zvýšenú záťaž, lebo ktovie, či ten nosník (oranžová konštrukcia) uniesol takú dodatočnú záťaž. Vchody na tú plošinu by boli možné z dvoch smerov, určite by to spĺňalo bezpečnostné predpisy,


----------



## wuane

^^Tak v BA aj v Skalici je to este ako tak OK.
No ale ak by bola za brankami ta horna tribuna tak ako vravis,tak urcite nie som proti,to je slusne navysenie kapacity,a nevyzeralo by to zle,len tiez si to neviem velmi konstrukcne predstavit dobre.Nechajme to na kompetentnych.
Ja by som stale viac uvital popracovat na exteriery Steelky,vnutri je podla mna krasna treba spravit len kozmetiku.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> ^^Tak v BA aj v Skalici je to este ako tak OK.
> No ale ak by bola za brankami ta horna tribuna tak ako vravis,tak urcite nie som proti,to je slusne navysenie kapacity,a nevyzeralo by to zle,len tiez si to neviem velmi konstrukcne predstavit dobre.Nechajme to na kompetentnych.
> Ja by som stale viac uvital popracovat na exteriery Steelky,vnutri je podla mna krasna treba spravit len kozmetiku.


ja vidim skor iny problem co sa tyka orgainzacie MS v Kosiciach .. budu tam tisicky ludi v okoli jednej haly .. to je raj pre vreckovych zlodejov ... a to je normalka vsade na svete, ja vsak mam namysli nalety stoviek pričmudlých sýkoriek z jedneho sidliska ... nechcem rozputat opat nejake vasne, ani tahat nieco co je OT do diskusie, ale rozmyslal uz nad tym niekto kompetentny? lebo z toho bude ovela vacsia hanba ako z exterieru hokejovej haly.


----------



## Kvietok

Aj ked Joeyho skica na amatera nevyzera az tak zle, suhlasim s wuanem ze by to vskutocnosti mohlo dopadnut ako velka zlepenina. Nech tak radsej popracuju na exteriery a ak sa dozijeme tak za dalsich 30 rokov postavia fungel novu halu s vyssou kapacitou...



SunshineBB said:


> ja vidim skor iny problem co sa tyka orgainzacie MS v Kosiciach .. budu tam tisicky ludi v okoli jednej haly .. to je raj pre vreckovych zlodejov ... a to je normalka vsade na svete, ja vsak mam namysli nalety stoviek pričmudlých sýkoriek z jedneho sidliska ... nechcem rozputat opat nejake vasne, ani tahat nieco co je OT do diskusie, ale rozmyslal uz nad tym niekto kompetentny? lebo z toho bude ovela vacsia hanba ako z exterieru hokejovej haly.


Urcite budu, no to cislo nebude tak tragicke...


----------



## SunshineBB

co sa tyka rozsirenia steelky .. ja sa pytam, naco rozsirovat... tych 1000 miest nespravi nejaky velky prevrat, pocas sezony ta hala pre KE staci, a takto je aspon ucelena .. fakt by to chcelo skor ten exterier upravit .. ale je to len moj nazor


----------



## Fabo.sk

Co chcete upravovat na exterieri?  Holy kov je vysoko symbolicky, historia jak HCcka tak steelky(hint! hint!) je uzko spata s zeleziarnami, dnesnym USS. Takze sa urcite nejedna o nedokoncenost, to si nemyslite.

No a k dostatocnosti, ja ti neviem, ta hala je vacsinou vypredana napriek tomu ze ma 8 a pol tisica, a sama o sebe taha ludi. Takisto nezabudajme, ze nejde len o hokejovu, ale multifunkcnu halu, a na vacsich koncertoch by bolo takto ulozenych par stovak miest velmi vyhodnymi.


----------



## wuane

Vreckarov treba drzat na uzde uplne normalne,proste nasadenim vacsieho poctu policajtov,policajtov na mieste,v ulici,nie vysedavat v aute.Monitorovat situaciu od zaciatku a nie az ked vzniknu problemy.
A ak to vezmem z takej trochu stranky na zamyslenie,tak v takej Moskve zije podla mna niekolko krat viacej vreckarov,ako romov(aj bielych vreckarov) v Kosiciach,takze...


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> Vreckarov treba drzat na uzde uplne normalne,proste nasadenim vacsieho poctu policajtov,policajtov na mieste,v ulici,nie vysedavat v aute.Monitorovat situaciu od zaciatku a nie az ked vzniknu problemy.
> A ak to vezmem z takej trochu stranky na zamyslenie,tak v takej Moskve zije podla mna niekolko krat viacej vreckarov,ako romov(aj bielych vreckarov) v Kosiciach,takze...


no z tejto strany sa to asi nebude brat ved keby to tak bolo tak degesov pride vela aj na play off vtedy je vzdy vypredane  ale oni sa boja.... ved tam je sami biely , kto by riskoval


----------



## marish

sportova arena danube - situacia: http://212.5.204.197/?zoom=15&lat=-1286425.5&lon=-573146&layers=B0FFFFFTT


----------



## misko

Fabo.sk said:


> Co chcete upravovat na exterieri?  Holy kov je vysoko symbolicky, historia jak HCcka tak steelky(hint! hint!) je uzko spata s zeleziarnami, dnesnym USS. Takze sa urcite nejedna o nedokoncenost, to si nemyslite.
> 
> No a k dostatocnosti, ja ti neviem, ta hala je vacsinou vypredana napriek tomu ze ma 8 a pol tisica, a sama o sebe taha ludi. Takisto nezabudajme, ze nejde len o hokejovu, ale multifunkcnu halu, a na vacsich koncertoch by bolo takto ulozenych par stovak miest velmi vyhodnymi.


nedokoncena je. podla navrhu mala vyzerat uplne inak. hlavne dost skla. nudzove riesenie je sucasny stav.

inak suhlas, rozsirenie by prospelo aj v lige.
a na ms je nevyhnutnost.
obrovsky pocet miest zaberu komentatorske stanovistia, dalsie novinari pisuci, dve skodovky v hladisku, delegacie zvazov, iihf, etc...


----------



## matiasmx

tak uz sa to zacalo :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## wuane

^^a inac vie sa uz kde bude hrat Slovan domace zapasy?


----------



## Majnolajno44

wuane said:


> ^^a inac vie sa uz kde bude hrat Slovan domace zapasy?





> Hokejový klub Slovan Bratislava bude v súvislosti s rekonštrukciou Zimného štadióna Ondreja Nepelu pre majstrovstvá sveta 2011 pravdepodobne pôsobiť jeden a pol roka v bratislavskej mestskej časti Ružinov na Zimnom štadióne Vladimíra Dzurillu.


:http://sport.cas.sk/clanok/89944/rekonstrukcia-zimneho-stadiona-slovan-prestahuju-do-ruzinova.html


----------



## wuane

Pridu hokejisti z MS,idu vystupit z autobusu a Bartecko sa pre istotu zamaskuje,da si fuzy,siltovku ,okuliare a ide von.Pred autobusom stoji babka a pyta sa: 
Bartecko,aj ty si sa zamaskoval? 
Bartecko:Co ,to ako ste ma spoznali? 
Babkassst,ticho,ja som Filc.


----------



## metropoly_sk

VIDEO: MS 2011


----------



## Ayran

fotky z fans slovanu...


----------



## vlaDyka

tusim by ste mohli/mali zalozit nove vlakno do sekcie *Stadiums and Sport Arenas : Proposed*


----------



## seem

*Moja IDEA:* Prečo sa ide resp. buduje 2500 parkovacích miest? Podľa mňa by postačovalo 1000 parkovacích miest, ale štadión by sa musel lepšie napojiť na Mestskú hromadnú dopravu. 

To pre mňa znamená: 

Električkové obratisko ku ktorému by bola vedená trať z Trnavského mýta, je to cca 700 m a ešte by bolo možné napojenie na Záhradnícku ulicu.

Možné by bolo aj napojiť na existujúcu trolejbusovú trať z Jégeho na trať na Trnavskej a ňou taktiež obsluhovať mestské časti.

Po zápase by bolo možné hneď nastúpiť do moderných veľkokapacitných električiek, cca 350/ 400 pasažierov ktoré by dopravili fanúšikov do ich domovov, prestupných uzlov. Hlavná stanica, Ružinov, Zlaté piesky, Rača, Dúbravka a s veľkou fantáziou aj Petržalka. 





A k tomuto nám stačí vybudovať okolo 1400m električkovej trate- dve kolaje a cca 100 metrov trolejbusovej trate.


----------



## wuane

hno:Nechapem,preco tie stolicky vylamuju.To mozno 9000 stoliciek sa znici,a pritom ich mohli ponuknut za odvoz nejakym futbalovym klubom z nizsich sutazi,pripadne do sportovych hal a pod.Uplne svinstvo toto.Ved tym sedadlam nic nie je.Dufam ze pri pripadnej prestavbe futbaloveho Slovana nepojde 32 000 sedadiel do smeti.:bash:


----------



## Nido

Kde sa buduje 2500 parkovacich miest? pod treningovymi halami ich bude zhruba 300.

V okoli stadiona je dostatocne mnozstvo liniek MHD, zbytocne vlacit vsetkych az pred vstup do haly, tri minuty pesi nikomu nohy neodtrhne.


----------



## MordarGrunn

Wuane oni ich nevylamuju ale rozkladaju, skladaju sa z dvoch casti, sedacej a opierkovej. obe sa daju od seba oddelit..


----------



## wuane

MordarGrunn said:


> Wuane oni ich nevylamuju ale rozkladaju, skladaju sa z dvoch casti, sedacej a opierkovej. obe sa daju od seba oddelit..


este ze tak ,potom beriem spat.A nevies na co sa pouziju?Predpokladam ze sa nebudu montovat do novej haly.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> hno:Nechapem,preco tie stolicky vylamuju.To mozno 9000 stoliciek sa znici,a pritom ich mohli ponuknut za odvoz nejakym futbalovym klubom z nizsich sutazi,pripadne do sportovych hal a pod.Uplne svinstvo toto.Ved tym sedadlam nic nie je.Dufam ze pri pripadnej prestavbe futbaloveho Slovana nepojde 32 000 sedadiel do smeti.:bash:


niesu vylamane ved sa prenasaju aj do ruzivnova sa my tak zda


----------



## seem

Tie zápasi v Ružinove budú zaujímavé, kedže štadión má kapacitu len cca 3500 divákov. :nuts:


----------



## marish

seem said:


> *Moja IDEA:* Prečo sa ide resp. buduje 2500 parkovacích miest? Podľa mňa by postačovalo 1000 parkovacích miest, ale štadión by sa musel lepšie napojiť na Mestskú hromadnú dopravu.


ta kapacita 2500 je spolocna pre hokejovu halu a nfs, takze je celkom opodstatnena.
a miesto budovania elektrickoveho obratiska, je imho elegantnejsie riesenie pri velkych akciach posilnit autobusovu a trolejbusovu dopravu (kyvadlovo rozvazat ludi na stanicu, trnavske myto...). kapacita tej elektricky by sa vyuzila tak dva krat do roka.


----------



## wonderdax

aaach...ta cervena strecha..... bude mi chybat... :goodbye:
cecóóóó banáán !


----------



## Amrafel

seem said:


> *Moja IDEA:* Prečo sa ide resp. buduje 2500 parkovacích miest? Podľa mňa by postačovalo 1000 parkovacích miest, ale štadión by sa musel lepšie napojiť na Mestskú hromadnú dopravu.
> 
> To pre mňa znamená:
> 
> Električkové obratisko ku ktorému by bola vedená trať z Trnavského mýta, je to cca 700 m a ešte by bolo možné napojenie na Záhradnícku ulicu.
> 
> Možné by bolo aj napojiť na existujúcu trolejbusovú trať z Jégeho na trať na Trnavskej a ňou taktiež obsluhovať mestské časti.
> 
> Po zápase by bolo možné hneď nastúpiť do moderných veľkokapacitných električiek, cca 350/ 400 pasažierov ktoré by dopravili fanúšikov do ich domovov, prestupných uzlov. Hlavná stanica, Ružinov, Zlaté piesky, Rača, Dúbravka a s veľkou fantáziou aj Petržalka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A k tomuto nám stačí vybudovať okolo 1400m električkovej trate- dve kolaje a cca 100 metrov trolejbusovej trate.


S tou elinou by to podľa ma bolo celkom dobré - len obratisko elín by som trochu presunul, a to do tej plochy medzi štadiónom a fakultou manažmentu


----------



## Majnolajno44

No za prve tam nie je miesto a za druhe chudaci studenti :lol:
Pocul si niekedy otacat eletkricku v Raci alebo podobne?


----------



## Amrafel

miesta tam je podľa mňa dosť...veď parkovisko tam aj tak nebude


----------



## seem

Asi by toto bolo lepšie miesto. Uvažoval som aj nad tým, ale taktiež som si nebol istý či pred vchodom bude dostatočne velké priestranstvo.

To Majnolajno: Nové obratisko by som neporovnával s tým starým v Rači. :nuts:


----------



## Ayran

na riešenie infraštruktúry tu mate topic takže pokračovať tam 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1286

som zvedavý aký maskot bude u nás ten vo svajci bol celkom dobrý


----------



## Majnolajno44

No lebo tema o maskotoch sem urcite patri viac :cheers:


----------



## Ayran

Majnolajno44 said:


> No lebo tema o maskotoch sem urcite patri viac :cheers:


si predstav :nuts:


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> som zvedavý aký maskot bude u nás ten vo svajci bol celkom dobrý


Navrhoval by som orla,alebo bobra.Nieco vzacne co sa inde velmi nevyskytuje,ten orol asi by bol dobry.


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Zákerné podpichovanie toto :lol:


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> Navrhoval by som orla,alebo bobra.Nieco vzacne co sa inde velmi nevyskytuje,ten orol asi by bol dobry.


ani taka vrana neni zla :cheers:


----------



## marish

^^
^^ bobor by bol super. :naughty: :lol:


----------



## tuomas666

a co kamzik ?


----------



## wuane

Alebo mozno taketo nieco:


----------



## default

Akurat tento maskot nas tu uz zabava pekne dlho.
Ale inak je to skvely napad, navrhujem meno Bystrozraky.


----------



## wuane

^^nikdy nie je nudny,vzdy vie ako zaujat a pobavit,a zrejme podobneho vo svete nenajdeme.:dunno:


----------



## marish

az zacinam koktat, ked vidim henten ksicht a chcem povedat slovo maskot... neviem cim to bude.


----------



## Phill

Inak ten orol ako maskot by nebol zlý. oke:


----------



## Kvietok

Myslis toho papagaja?


----------



## rmcsp55

wonderdax said:


> aaach...ta cervena strecha..... bude mi chybat... :goodbye:


Aj tie obrátené popolníky?:lol:


----------



## misko

v casopise ARCH je v cisle 4/2009 predstavenych niekolko projektov revitalizacie starych priemyselnych objektov. okrem ineho su tam spomenute kasarne - kulturpark. a tiez pristavba v dvore vedeckej kniznice. kazdopadne zaujimave citanie (najzaujimavejsie o bratislavskej cvernovke)

http://www.archnet.sk/

aaa, prudko som sa netrafil do temy, velmi sa ospravedlnujem, patrilo to do slovakia EHMK 2013... este raz sorry.


----------



## Ayran

misko said:


> v casopise ARCH je v cisle 4/2009 predstavenych niekolko projektov revitalizacie starych priemyselnych objektov. okrem ineho su tam spomenute kasarne - kulturpark. a tiez pristavba v dvore vedeckej kniznice. kazdopadne zaujimave citanie (najzaujimavejsie o bratislavskej cvernovke)
> 
> http://www.archnet.sk/


:lol::lol::lol::lol: si sa troska netrefil do témy


----------



## isidor

Trocha prachu při bourání Zimního stadiónu O. Nepelu
































hno:


----------



## ADIHASH

Azbestujú okolie ;o))))


----------



## wonderdax

viac na Sutaz na noveho maskota MS 2011


----------



## Majnolajno44

^^^^:lol:

Tento to vyhral


----------



## Joey_T

wonderdax said:


>


Toto mi pripomenulo logo Carolina Hurricanes :lol:










Ešte šťastie, že to nie je oficiálna súťaž. :nuts:


----------



## seem

*17.5. 2009-Construction update-Zimný štadión Ondreja Nepelu*


----------



## JimmySK

http://zivot.lesk.cas.sk/cl/11125/247593/Zimn---tadi-n-Ondreja-Nepelu-onedlho-za-n--b-ra-



> Bajanova hovorkyňa Miloslava Podmajerská tvrdí, že pozemky už sú, na začatí výstavby sa pracuje: „Ale štát rozhodol, že MS 2011 budú na Nepelovom štadióne, takže to už pre nás nie je méta. V Petržalke pôjde o športový komplex s plavárňou, akvaparkom, možno futbalovým štadiónom. Máme štúdiu uskutočniteľnosti, podľa ktorej sa v Bratislave dajú uživiť dva veľké štadióny.“


Takze definitivne budu MS na Stadione Ondreja Nepelu. Novu halu urcite nestihnu potavit pre MS... a netusim ani kedy ju zacnu stavat...


----------



## MordarGrunn

ked som siel okolo tak som si vsimol ze dali dole samsung reklamu... bol som v aute tak som to nemal ako cvaknut.. a nevidel som ich uz nic hadzat dole strechou...


----------



## seem

JimmySK said:


> http://zivot.lesk.cas.sk/cl/11125/247593/Zimn---tadi-n-Ondreja-Nepelu-onedlho-za-n--b-ra-
> 
> 
> 
> Takze definitivne budu MS na Stadione Ondreja Nepelu. Novu halu urcite nestihnu potavit pre MS... a netusim ani kedy ju zacnu stavat...


V druhom polroku.:cheers:


----------



## wuane

Zaujimavy clanok o stahovani Slovana do Ruzinova:
http://sport.cas.sk/clanok/102821/slovan-caka-stahovanie-toto-vsetko-si-zoberu-so-sebou.html


----------



## metropoly_sk

*Spojme sa pre hokej aj z dovodu MS 2011*


----------



## Kvietok

*Premiér sľúbil podporu pre malé zimné štadióny a MS 2011*



> Predseda slovenskej vlády na utorkovom prijatí predstaviteľov Slovenského zväzu ľadového hokeja (SZĽH) a členov reprezentačného A-tímu prisľúbil, že vládny kabinet po vzore multifunkčných futbalových ihrísk, ktoré v súčasnosti už fungujú po celom Slovensku, sa bude angažovať aj pri výstavbe malých hokejových zimných štadiónov. "Na skúšku chceme spoločne do konca roka nájsť dve mestá alebo obce, kde by sme ich postavili. Máme prísľub, *že to budú lokality, kde má hokej dlhoročnú tradíciu a kde sa výchove talentov už roky intenzívne a systematicky venujú,"* uviedol po prijatí na Úrade vlády v Bratislave prezident SZĽH Juraj Široký.


Stavim sa ze sa jeden z tych max. dvoch stadionikov postavi v Topolcanoch. A to napriek tomu ze tam tych hokejistov zas tak vela nevyrastlo...



> Fico so šéfom zväzu hovoril aj o chystaných projektoch ďalšieho rozvoja hokeja na Slovensku. "Hľadali sme podnety a impulzy, ktoré by slovenský hokej vrátili na pozície, na ktorých ešte nedávno bol. Neviem, či to môžem takto priamo povedať, ale predseda vlády opäť potvrdil už dávnejšie sľubovanú finančnú účasť štátu nie iba na rekonštrukcii hokejovej haly pre MS 2011 v Bratislave, ale aj pri výstavbe tréningovej haly v Košiciach," skonštatoval J. Široký.
> 
> Na prijatí u Roberta Fica sa okrem prezidenta SZĽH zúčastnili aj generálny sekretár zväzu Igor Nemeček, asistent reprezentačného trénera František Hossa a päť hráčov, ktorí na MS 2009 vo Švajčiarsku vybojovali 10. miesto - Ján Lašák, Andrej Sekera, Ivan Baranka, Juraj Štefanka a Štefan Ružička.
> 
> "Milo nás prekvapilo, že predseda vlády prejavil záujem o stretnutie aj po takom výsledku, aký sme dosiahli vo Švajčiarsku. Aj keď naše výsledky a výkony neboli širokou verejnosťou prijaté pozitívne, premiér dokázal, že pri nás - hokejistoch - nestojí iba vtedy, keď sa nám darí, ale aj vtedy, keď to nejde tak, ako by sme chceli," povedal pre agentúru SITA prezident SZĽH Juraj Široký.
> 
> "Robert Fico sa poďakoval hráčom za reprezentáciu krajiny, ocenil ich ochotu bojovať za farby Slovenska na najvýznamnejšom hokejovom turnaji a zaželal im veľa šťastia v športovom aj osobnom živote," priblížil šéf zväzu atmosféru stretnutia na Úrade vlády SR.
> 
> O dojmy so stretnutia s predsedom vlády sa s médiami podelil aj útočník Juraj Štefanka a brankár Ján Lašák. "Predseda vlády nás povzbudil do ďalšieho tréningu. Pri odchode nám zaželal veľa zdravia a pripomenul nám, aby sme sa cez leto pripravovali tak, aby sme o rok na MS v Nemecku dosiahli výsledky, na aké boli naši fanúšikovia zvyknutí v minulosti," prezradil Juraj Štefanka.
> 
> Brankára Jána Lašáka zaujalo, že predseda vlády prijal mužstvo napriek neúspechu na šampionáte. "Bolo to od neho veľmi pekné gesto," poznamenal Ján Lašák. "Na stretnutí sme sa však nerozprávali iba o tohoročnom šampionáte vo Švajčiarsku, ale aj o MS 2011, ktoré budú na Slovensku. Hovorili sme tiež o podpore mladých talentovaných hokejistov a o výstavbe nových zimných štadiónov. Premiéra Fica všetko okolo hokeja zaujímalo, pýtal sa na mnohé veci."


----------



## wuane

^^Myslim ze su aj lepsie destinacie,kde by sa dal nejaky ten hlasok do volieb kupit.


----------



## Ayran

jedne zimak by som postavil na liptove , tam je liahen talentov a celkovo je tam hokej vo velkej oblube aj v mladezi


----------



## wuane

Inac tri susedne okresne mesta okolo BA nemaju ani len kryte klzisko.Pezinok,Malacky a Senec.Mozno do jedneho z tychto miest.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> Inac tri susedne okresne mesta okolo BA nemaju ani len kryte klzisko.Pezinok,Malacky a Senec.Mozno do jedneho z tychto miest.


no ale maju poblizku trnavu blavu a senicu , coz napriklad take girlatovce ,stropkov,svidnik, medzilaborce po blizku nemaju nic  , ale tu ide skor o to umiestnit to tam kde by aj nejaky ten talent mohol vyrast a dalej sa rozvíjať ten druhy by som dal medzi detvu,zvolen a bansku bystricu kde maju stare zimaky ale aj tak maju po blizku prvo ligovy aj dva extraligove kluby kde by sa eventualny talen mohol aj uchytit


----------



## Joey_T

Ayran said:


> jedne zimak by som postavil na liptove , tam je liahen talentov a celkovo je tam hokej vo velkej oblube aj v mladezi


Veď v Liptovskom Mikuláši sa má v najbližších dňoch stavať nový zimný štadión.



Ayran said:


> no ale maju poblizku trnavu blavu a senicu , coz napriklad take girlatovce ,stropkov,svidnik, medzilaborce po blizku nemaju nic  , ale tu ide skor o to umiestnit to tam kde by aj nejaky ten talent mohol vyrast a dalej sa rozvíjať ten druhy by som dal medzi detvu,zvolen a bansku bystricu kde maju stare zimaky ale aj tak maju po blizku prvo ligovy aj dva extraligove kluby kde by sa eventualny talen mohol aj uchytit


Myslím si, že tam je to so štadiónmi viac ako dobré. A keď Pezinok, Senec a Malacky majú nablízku Trnavu, tak tam je to ešte bližšie, navyše ide o výrazne redšie osídlenú oblasť ako Bratislavský a Trnavský kraj.


----------



## wuane

^^Tak ja mam kamaratov co hravaju aj za HK Trnava,aj za Slovan,ono je to v podstate rovnako blizko.Ide o to,ze tie mesta su dost velke,hlavne Pezinok aj Malacky,na to ze nemaju zimny stadion.


----------



## Qwert

Kvietok said:


> Stavim sa ze sa jeden z tych max. dvoch stadionikov postavi v Topolcanoch. A to napriek tomu ze tam tych hokejistov zas tak vela nevyrastlo...


Nie je dôležitá kvantita ale kvalita, viď Šatan a Višňovský.

V Topoľčanoch by sa nová krytá ľadová plocha uživila, aj keď štadióna tam samozrejme je. Na druhej strane, uživila by sa v každom jednom meste a v niektorých aj viackrát.


----------



## Juraj9

Joey_T said:


> Veď v Liptovskom Mikuláši sa má v najbližších dňoch stavať nový zimný štadión.


V LM sa ma zacat stavat v NAJBLIZSICH DNOCH stadion? To mas odkial? Ja nevravim ze to nie je pravda, len som z LM a pocul som o UVAHACH postavit novy stadion no neviem o nicom konkratnom ze by sa taketo daco malo v tomto case rozbehnut. Mas o tom viac info?


----------



## Ayran

Juraj9 said:


> V LM sa ma zacat stavat v NAJBLIZSICH DNOCH stadion? To mas odkial? Ja nevravim ze to nie je pravda, len som z LM a pocul som o UVAHACH postavit novy stadion no neviem o nicom konkratnom ze by sa taketo daco malo v tomto case rozbehnut. Mas o tom viac info?


je to stare jak trenky .... stavat sa mal hlavne kôli tej para daco nejakej olympiade 2013 kvoli tomu sa aj rekonstruje zimak v kezmarku niekde som tu daval aj vizualizacie toho zimaku


----------



## Jaakub

Ayran: deaflympiáda :nuts: A tá bude v roku 2011 .


----------



## Ayran

Jaakub said:


> Ayran: deaflympiáda :nuts: A tá bude v roku 2011 .


hej to  si nepametam ....no


----------



## JimmySK

HQ Rekontrukcia...


----------



## eminencia

*Prestavba*

[/QUOTE]

Musím priznať že tento architektonický koncept sa mi dosť páči, zvlášť keď to porovnávam s arénami v regióne. Je tu cítiť že je to mestský štadión a nie nejaký hangár na vidieku (aj keď mesto potrebuje oba).


----------



## wuane

Mne sa velmi pacia tie vysuvacie schodiska.


----------



## ADIHASH

Ak to bude vyzerať vážne tak jak na tej grafike tak to bude šupa.


----------



## Trak-Tor

Dnes som siel okolo. Uz sa rypadla zahryzli do fasady stareho stadiona od Trnavskej....
Nostalgia ma chyta....
:cheers:


----------



## Wizzard

Trak-Tor said:


> Dnes som siel okolo. Uz sa rypadla zahryzli do fasady stareho stadiona od Trnavskej....
> Nostalgia ma chyta....
> :cheers:


tiež som to videl, väčšinu okien povytŕhali, začali demolovať tréningovú halu, vyzerá to, ako keby to celé chceli zrovnať so zemou :nuts:


----------



## mikael77

eminencia said:


>


nechcem nejako velmi do toho rypat, ale dost mi to pripomina zeleznicnu stanicu v KE


----------



## marish

^^ tak to budes asi sam, pretoze ja tam okrem tvaru kvadra nevidim absolutne ziadnu podobnost. :nuts:


----------



## Ayran

akoze fakt nechapem co natom kvadri obalenom zo sklom vidite :nuts:
mne to ako hokejova arena nepride skor ako nejake nakupne centrum podla sa to dalo aj krajsie spravit tu su nejake areny :
http://www.hockeyarenas.net/index.php3?page=0300&arID=91
taka od tohto mensia tip sprot arena ... ovela krajsia zvonku ako tato tehla 








a aj ked sa jedna o prestavbu tak by sa to urcite dalo aj lepsie nejake tie oble prvky ....


----------



## seem

Práve toto je to čo napísal eminencia. A podobnú halu by som si na takomto mieste neprial ani ja, rozhodne.


----------



## Joey_T

TipSport Aréna je krajšia ako tá vizualizácia? Ty kde si nechal zdravý úsudok? Vyzerá to ako plechom obalená stavba zo sedemdesiatych rokov. Veď Nepela je priamo v meste, vedľa frekventovanej cesty, v zastavenej lokalite, v obytnej zóne, ako tam môžeš chcieť niečo také?

Na košickom príklade ti to môžem ukázať na Galérii. Predstav si tam Optimu, alebo hyperTesco. Presne to si teraz urobil, stavbu, ktorá má zapadať do mestskej zástavby a nenarúšať ju, by si nahradil plechovým monštrom, jednou sivou hmotou. :bash:


----------



## hurahura

co je ale pomerne smutne je to ze to vyzera ze bratislava v roku 2011 nebude mat ani novu autobusovu ani vlakovu stanicu a ani novu letiskovu halu.....
chudata fanusikovia pri prichode do mesta......


----------



## veteran

hurahura said:


> co je ale pomerne smutne je to ze to vyzera ze bratislava v roku 2011 nebude mat ani novu autobusovu ani vlakovu stanicu a ani novu letiskovu halu.....
> chudata fanusikovia pri prichode do mesta......


Košice detto. hno:


----------



## Kvietok

hurahura said:


> co je ale pomerne smutne je to ze to vyzera ze bratislava v roku 2011 nebude mat ani novu autobusovu ani vlakovu stanicu a ani novu letiskovu halu.....
> chudata fanusikovia pri prichode do mesta......


Banska, Presov, Michalovce, Trnava.....


----------



## SunshineBB

Kvietok said:


> Banska, Presov, Michalovce, Trnava.....


???


----------



## Ayran

veteran said:


> Košice detto. hno:


no letiskova hala je si myslim pekna  autobusova je zmodernizovana a ma sa prerabat dalej a zeleznicna tiez ...


----------



## ADIHASH

trocha to práši ;o)


----------



## aquila

naklady 63 mio euro bez DPH ? t.j. z povodnych 20 to islo na 40 a teraz je to 63 .. a urcite tzo neni posledna suma .. uff .. a to nebude postavany ani poriadny parkhaus..


----------



## futuros

aquila said:


> naklady 63 mio euro bez DPH ? t.j. z povodnych 20 to islo na 40 a teraz je to 63 .. a urcite tzo neni posledna suma .. uff .. a to nebude postavany ani poriadny parkhaus..


Pre "serióznosť" treba povedať, že nie každý je z toho smutný. To len aby tu bola pluralita názorov. :hahano:


----------



## Wizzard

najviac sa mi páči, že pomaly zbúrali celý štadión, a nápis Zimný štadión Ondreja Nepelu stále stojí


----------



## mirolesko

Kvietok said:


> Banska, Presov, Michalovce, Trnava.....


v tom Presove si sa trosku sekol..sice letisko nemame ale nasa vlakova stanica bola pred pol rokom modernizovana a autobusova nieje na tom az tak zle..ale to je offtopic


----------



## gaboo

inak okolo sa bude nejak opravovat aj cesta a stlpy ci nieco take,..alebo mozem snívat?


----------



## E499.3056

gaboo said:


> inak okolo sa bude nejak opravovat aj cesta a stlpy ci nieco take,..alebo mozem snívat?


Nie, nemalo by sa. Ja osobne som za elektrickovu trat od Trnavskeho myta k Zimnemu stadionu, ale nikto mi ju nepostavi, ani nezaradi do investicnych planov suvisiacich s vystavbou stadiona, aj keby riadne pomohla (nemuselo by tam jazdit tolko smradobusov)


----------



## smoger

Kvietok said:


> Banska, Presov, Michalovce, Trnava.....


Ako Trnava ma vlakovu stanicu nic moc to hej, ale autobusova je uplne v pohode


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ vysvetli mi niekto preco spomenul prave tie styri mesta, ktora s MS nemaju nic spolocneho, resp. nemaju nic spolocne ani sami medzi sebou ? som fakt jediny ktory to nechape? 

ak uz obhajujeme .. BB ma projekt na stole, kde je pre autobusku aj zeleznicnu spolocny terminal mamutich rozmerov .. zeleznica je eletrifikovana, R1 s bozou pomocu uz dlho nepotrva, a na sliaci vie pristat aj vacsie lietadlo


----------



## E499.3056

^^ Nebolo by zle, keby boli MS v Bystrici a Kosiciach


----------



## marish

^^
^^ asi ze je velke minus pre MS, ze michalovce nebudu mat moderne letisko. inak si spomenutie tychto 4 miest v tomto threade vysvetlit neviem. :dunno:


----------



## Phill

SunshineBB said:


> ^^ som fakt jediny ktory to nechape?


nie



SunshineBB said:


> ak uz obhajujeme .. BB ma projekt na stole, kde je pre autobusku aj zeleznicnu spolocny terminal mamutich rozmerov ..


Aj Prešporok má plány. Projekt na obnovu HL. žel. stanice a Predstaničného nám. máme aj my, na autobusovú stanicu máme plány tiež ako aj na letisko (letisko sa už realizuje)



SunshineBB said:


> ^^ a na sliaci vie pristat aj vacsie lietadlo


:lol:



E499.3056 said:


> ^^ Nebolo by zle, keby boli MS v Bystrici a Kosiciach


Mne by nevadilo, keby sa hralo v Petržalke a na štadióne Ondreja Nepelu.  to bude flame


----------



## SunshineBB

Phill said:


> Mne by nevadilo, keby sa hralo v Petržalke a na štadióne Ondreja Nepelu.  to bude flame


ja som len zvedavy ci bude do MS stat v BA aspon jeden funkcny stadion :lol:


----------



## seem

Phill said:


> SunshineBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> a na sliaci vie pristat aj vacsie lietadlo
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Phill, nechcem Ti kaziť radosť ale tuším že na Sliači je najdlhšia pristávacia dráha v SR. :nuts:


----------



## SunshineBB

seem said:


> Phill, nechcem Ti kaziť radosť ale tuším že na Sliači je najdlhšia pristávacia dráha v SR. :nuts:


vsak je to uplne jedno, pokial tam vedelo pristat dopravne lietadlo z Prahy, tak nie je problem .. u nas ziadne Jumbo Jet-y nelietaju .. hned vedla je "dialnica", 3 km na Juh je ZV, 5km na sever je BB ... idealne, nieje co riesit, postavime plechovu halu, hore napis *Airport BB-ZV*, takym velkym cervenym a je po probleme .. a hura mame dalsie na Slovenske pomery fajnove letisko :lol:


----------



## sivo

eminencia said:


> Tipujem že nejaké hrubé predstavy už asi mať budú, ale do detailov asi nie je ešte nič rozhodnutné a tak si s vizoškami dávajú načas.


nejake nacrty ako zdvihnu tribuny som tu videl ale lepsie by to bolo 3D


----------



## Joey_T

sivo said:


> nejake nacrty ako zdvihnu tribuny som tu videl ale lepsie by to bolo 3D


Pokiaľ viem, tak zdvíhať sa bude ľadová plocha.


----------



## sivo

Joey_T said:


> Pokiaľ viem, tak zdvíhať sa bude ľadová plocha.


hej hej, ladova plocha bola spominana na nakresoch vsak jasne stupli na vysku aj tribuny, a vtych mestach pribudli aj dalsie vystupy na vrchnu cast tribuny


----------



## marish

na 52. strane tohto vlakna su podorysy, rezy, pohlady...


----------



## ADIHASH

dnes


----------



## ADIHASH

začína sa makať


----------



## futuros

*Náš najlepší útok chcú v NHL*

To je super správa, snáď má na tom zásluhu aj Marián Hossa. Nejaká satisfakcia, alebo niečo také.


----------



## futuros




----------



## ADIHASH

vyzerá to tak že to nakoniec strhnú celé


----------



## johnnyy

ADIHASH said:


> vyzerá to tak že to nakoniec strhnú celé


to dopadne tak ako so Sídlom spoločnosti Anasoft
blizsie: post from vlaDyka

cize strhnu.. a cele postavia na novo


----------



## MordarGrunn

ADIHASH said:


> vyzerá to tak že to nakoniec strhnú celé


hm, len hodnotis alebo mas nejaku informaciu??


----------



## Phill

MordarGrunn said:


> hm, len hodnotis alebo mas nejaku informaciu??


80% má byť novostavba a 20% sa má zachovať (základy). Dá sa povedať, že to ztrhnú skorocelé.


----------



## MordarGrunn

^^
no ano, to vieme.. ja len ze ci nahodou nedoslo k nejakej zmene planu.. napr ze sa tam uracil dojst statik a zhodnotil stav budovy za nevhodny na dalsie pouzitie a odporucil strhnut..


----------



## palsoft

Tiez to nechapem toto "rekonstruovanie".. Co tym sleduju? To kvoli tym trom starym stenam, ktore chcu zachovat, musia robit akoze rekonstrukciu? Keby to odpalili, mohlo to byt odvezene do par dni a dnes sa uz mohlo davno stavat.

Este mi trochu nesedi, ktorym smerom sa bude hala rozsirovat.. Smerom ku kupalisku uz vela miesta nie je, tak tipujem, ze pristavaju zo strany od Trnavskej a hlavny vstup bude tak, ako ho vykresluju na vizu z toho namestia pred fakultou. Necham sa prekvapit


----------



## ADIHASH

Smerom k Delfínu je miesta habadej vzhľadom na to že je v Ružovej doline ;o)
Ale písali že sa bude rozširovať z každej strany o 10M.


----------



## palsoft

tedaa.. sorry  Tehelné pole samozrejme  mylim si stale tieto dve. Dik


----------



## J1mbo

palsoft said:


> Tiez to nechapem toto "rekonstruovanie".. Co tym sleduju? To kvoli tym trom starym stenam, ktore chcu zachovat, musia robit akoze rekonstrukciu? Keby to odpalili, mohlo to byt odvezene do par dni a dnes sa uz mohlo davno stavat.


rekonstrukcia je myslim odost jednoduchsia co sa administrativi a povoleni tyka.... tak asi preto rekonstrukcia  a zaklady idu tiez dost do penazi, takze nieco aj usetria


----------



## johnnyy

J1mbo said:


> a zaklady idu tiez dost do penazi, takze nieco aj usetria


ani nie tak zaklady ako vykopove prace.. to je svinsky draha vec..


----------



## futuros

Ďaľší bod pre Slovenský hokej.

*Marián Hossa najdrahší voľný hráč putuje do Chicaga.*

Toto je úvodná stránka Blackhawks.


Tu je perfektné video o Mariánovi Hossovi v Blackhawks.


----------



## Ayran

bod čislo dva  

*Rangers crank up their offense with Gaborik *
http://rangers.nhl.com/team/app/?service=page&page=NewsPage&articleid=433210
gaborik dostane 7,5 melka rocne 

inac staci dat http://www.nhl.com/ je tam toho dost o nasich hracoch .... prehladi najlepsich akcii a info onich


----------



## Phill

*22.7. update - Nepela*


----------



## alexander.27

*Aktuálně: Na staveništi Zimního stadionu něco hoří*



> Tedy, nehoří celé staveniště, ale i relativně malý oheň stačí na to aby zasmradil celou ulici.


http://scobak.blog.sme.sk/c/200927/Aktualne-Na-stavenisti-Zimniho-stadionu-neco-hori.html


----------



## Ayran

alexander.27 said:


> http://scobak.blog.sme.sk/c/200927/Aktualne-Na-stavenisti-Zimniho-stadionu-neco-hori.html


uz to zacina .... typujem ze to skonci ako amfik a cirou nahodou to cele zhorí


----------



## eminencia

Ayran said:


> uz to zacina .... typujem ze to skonci ako amfik a cirou nahodou to cele zhorí


No ale na rozdiel od amfíka, mi táto ruina rozhodne chýbať nebude


----------



## Phill

Rekonštrukcia Zimného štadióna stále napreduje



> Mesto zároveň podľa neho verí, že na budúci rok príde už dotácia od štátu. Rekonštrukcia štadióna by mala stáť takmer 63 mil. eur, pričom viac ako 40,56 mil. € zaplatí štát. Ten by mal financie podľa rozhodnutia vlády vyčleniť v rozpočte v rokoch 2010 a 2011. Doterajšie práce zatiaľ hradilo mesto.
> 
> Ukončenie rekonštrukčných prác na stavbe zimného štadióna sa predpokladá koncom novembra 2010, tréningové haly a dvojpodlažné podzemné parkovisko vedľa hlavného objektu by mali byť hotové 28. februára 2011.





> Najstaršiu striekanú ľadovú plochu v Bratislave uviedli do prevádzky v roku 1871. Prvé bratislavské klzisko s umelým ľadom sa na dnešnej Trnavskej ceste začalo budovať 28. októbra 1939. Do prevádzky ho uviedli pred Vianocami 1940, prvé oficiálne hokejové stretnutie sa odohralo 21. decembra 1940.
> 
> Klzisko však nebolo kryté a sektor pre divákov okolo mantinelov ponúkal len 300 miest pre fanúšikov hokeja. Prvé tribúny pribudli v rokoch 1948-49, čím sa zvýšila kapacita na 11-tisíc divákov. Zastrešenie štadióna sa datuje do roku 1958 pri príležitosti Majstrovstiev Európy v krasokorčuľovaní.
> 
> Posledná väčšia rekonštrukcia štadióna bola v rokoch 1989-92 v súvislosti s MS v ľadovom hokeji 1992 v Prahe a Bratislave. S rekonštrukciu štadióna pre hokejový šampionát začalo mesto 23. apríla.


----------



## hidden

Zo strany od kúpaliska už stoja prvé nosníky novej konštrukcie...


----------



## E499.3056

Par fotiek z mobilu (bad quality included :lol


----------



## wuane

^^tak predsalen sa to cele asi nezbura,ked uz stavaju nejake pridavne konstrukcie.


----------



## eminencia

wuane said:


> ^^tak predsalen sa to cele asi nezbura,ked uz stavaju nejake pridavne konstrukcie.


Tak oni na začiatku kdesi písali že zbúrajú 80% z pôvodnej stavby, ale zaujímalo by ma či by to nebolo jednoduchšie, rýchlejšie a lacnejšie celé proste odstreliť a tabula rasa, začať nanovo.


----------



## marish

^^ samozrejme ze ano. uz vidim tych x problemov/prasklin/nedorobkov ktore tato "symbioza" prinesie.


----------



## MarkyO

za prve, ostrelit to nemohli, pretoze v meste je taketo odstrelovanie zakazane....ved by vybili secky okna na okolitych budovach.....a za druhe...taketo riesenie je lacnejsie


----------



## ADIHASH

Ja si myslím že pokiaľ by tá stará konštrukcia nespĺňala statické či jaké požiadavky tak by to zrejme strhli celé. Ale vraj tá stará stavba už bola naddimenzovaná aby sa dali robiť neskôr rekonštrukcie. 
Inak makajú jak žeraví ;o)


----------



## [email protected]

paci sa mi to. bola by skoda burat tribuny, ked splnaju vsetky staticke normy. treba ich potiahnut vyssie, aby bolo este par tisic novych sedadiel + nejake skyboxy. podla toho co som videl, tak budu elegantne vyriesene aj vstupy a vychod zo stadiona tak, aby sa ludia nemuseli tlacit v radoch.


----------



## hidden

Hlavne keby sa to zbúralo a teda by nešlo o "rekonštrukciu", musela by sa vypísať súťaž na architekta, čo asi nie každému vyhovovalo... Škoda - Bratislava mohla mať o jeden zimný štadión viac a ešte by aj ušetrila financie a kvalitatívne získala (je niečo iné financovať demolačné práce a prispôsobovať sa limitom pôvodnej konštrukcie, ako stavať na zelenej lúke).


----------



## [email protected]

mat stadion v meste je vzdy lepsie ako mat stadion na periferii. a tiez pribudnu dve mensie ladove plochy. nezanedbatelne su aj parkovacie priestory v podzemi. stadion bude mat kapacitu 10 000 pre MS, ale na ligu bude mat podla mojho nazoru este + 1000 resp. mozno aj + 2000. aj tak sa asi nevypreda


----------



## hurahura

[email protected] said:


> mat stadion v meste je vzdy lepsie ako mat stadion na periferii. a tiez pribudnu dve mensie ladove plochy. nezanedbatelne su aj parkovacie priestory v podzemi. stadion bude mat kapacitu 10 000 pre MS, ale na ligu bude mat podla mojho nazoru este + 1000 resp. mozno aj + 2000. aj tak sa asi nevypreda


uf janik. jake bludy davas. po prve mat stadion v meste nie je ziadne terno, po druhe ak pokladas kraj petrzalky alebo miesto pri dialnici za periferiu tak neviem /cca 15 min od centra autom/. Bratislava je malinka diera, nie je to londyn a dokonca ani vieden, takze o nejakej "periferii" sa tu hovorit neda. ked riesis parkovanie tak to by sa na tej periferii urcite dalo jednoduchsie a lepsie vyriesit. ver tomu ze napriek parkoviskam co postavia tak to parkovanie tam bude cista katastrofa. Co sa tyka tej kapacity tak myslim ze slovan dokaze vypredat tych 10tis pomerne casto.


----------



## ADIHASH

Štadión v centre nie je nič nenormálne. Zoberte si takú Madison Square Garden ;o)))
A na to nikto nepindá že je to v centre, a v NewYorku je o dosť viacej áut ;o)


----------



## [email protected]

k tym bludom! roky su ludia zvyknuti chodit na slovan (hokej aj futbal). NA SLOVAN - myslim tym aj miesto, teda polohu stadionu. skus si predstavit ako by vyznelo novodobo napr. idem na petrzalku (v spojitosti s hokejom). nik nebrani bajanovi postavit v petrzalke hokejovy stadion, ale chodit na hokejovy slovan do petrzalky? a k tym podzemnym parkoviskam len tolko, ze urcite sa budu vyuzivat po cely rok. to znamena, ze z nich bude zist a urcite pomozu aj doprave v meste.


----------



## Qwert

[email protected] said:


> k tym bludom! roky su ludia zvyknuti chodit na slovan (hokej aj futbal). NA SLOVAN - myslim tym aj miesto, teda polohu stadionu. skus si predstavit ako by vyznelo novodobo napr. idem na petrzalku (v spojitosti s hokejom). nik nebrani bajanovi postavit v petrzalke hokejovy stadion, ale chodit na hokejovy slovan do petrzalky? a k tym podzemnym parkoviskam len tolko, ze urcite sa budu vyuzivat po cely rok. to znamena, ze z nich bude zist a urcite pomozu aj doprave v meste.


V Petržalke sa mala stavať multifunkčná hala. Pre hokej by slúžila len počas MS. Slovan by stále hral na Nepelovi.


----------



## palsoft

^^ Slovan by hral stale na starom zimaku, keby sa konali majstrovstva v Petrzalke..

edit: Qwert ma predbehol


----------



## marish

[email protected] said:


> mat stadion v meste je vzdy lepsie ako mat stadion na periferii. a tiez pribudnu dve mensie ladove plochy. nezanedbatelne su aj parkovacie priestory v podzemi. stadion bude mat kapacitu 10 000 pre MS, ale na ligu bude mat podla mojho nazoru este + 1000 resp. mozno aj + 2000. aj tak sa asi nevypreda


parkovacie miesta su jedna vec, druha vec je sa k nim dostat a v tomto ohlade je terajsie miesto absolutne nevyhovujuce. ked k tomu priratam este tu sopu NFS, tak tato cast mesta bude permanentne zapchata.


----------



## [email protected]

slovan by nemohol hrat na starom neprerobenom zimaku, lebo bude hrat KHL. tam je podmienka desattisicova hala


----------



## p182

[email protected] said:


> slovan by nemohol hrat na starom neprerobenom zimaku, lebo bude hrat KHL. tam je podmienka desattisicova hala


ale to uz je problem slovana


----------



## Tibi Kimi

*15.08.2009*

sorry za kvalitu, z auta a mobilom


----------



## Tibi Kimi

Adrian4 said:


>


to patri sem


----------



## palsoft

[email protected] said:


> slovan by nemohol hrat na starom neprerobenom zimaku, lebo bude hrat KHL. tam je podmienka desattisicova hala


Slovan bude hrat KHL? Pokial viem, Krajci to dementoval.. Ci mas nejaky iny zdroj?


----------



## Ayran

[email protected] said:


> slovan by nemohol hrat na starom neprerobenom zimaku, lebo bude hrat KHL. tam je podmienka desattisicova hala


no ty mas teda "info"  polka teamov co hraje KHL nema 10 000 halu  ale slovan musi mat , si teraz trepol dobru somarinu.... podmienka na halu je ze musi mat 5 500 kapacitu a sektor pre hostujic fans + lekarske zazemie a letisko nic viac (teda okrem penazi  )


----------



## SunshineBB

Ayran said:


> no ty mas teda "info"  polka teamov co hraje KHL nema 10 000 halu  ale slovan musi mat , si teraz trepol dobru somarinu.... podmienka na halu je ze musi mat 5 500 kapacitu a sektor pre hostujic fans + lekarske zazemie a letisko nic viac (*teda okrem penazi*  )


jeden let do Ufy a polka rozpoctu fuč :lol:


----------



## Elderik

Ufa je ešte lepši pripad taky zapas s Amur Chabarovsk a je po rozpočte


----------



## SunshineBB

Elderik said:


> Ufa je ešte lepši pripad taky zapas s Amur Chabarovsk a je po rozpočte


este ze v tej lige nehra Vladivostok :lol:


----------



## Joey_T

[email protected] said:


> slovan by nemohol hrat na starom neprerobenom zimaku, lebo bude hrat KHL. tam je podmienka desattisicova hala


Protirečíš si. Mohol hrať na neprerobenom zimáku, lebo podmienka je 10.000-ová hala, no pritom Nepela mal kapacitu tesne nad 8.000 divákov... Tak či tak je blud čo píšeš, navyše čo má koho zaujímať kde bude hrať Slovan. Keď chce hrať, nech sa prihlási aj do kriketovej ligy, ale štadión nech si upravia sami, nie za štátne.



Ayran said:


> no ty mas teda "info"  polka teamov co hraje KHL nema 10 000 halu  ale slovan musi mat , si teraz trepol dobru somarinu.... podmienka na halu je ze musi mat 5 500 kapacitu a sektor pre hostujic fans + lekarske zazemie a letisko nic viac (teda okrem penazi  )


Myslím, že hala by mala mať minimálnu kapacitu okolo 3500, ale nie som si istý, okrem letiska to spočiatku bolo aj vlastné lietadlo (asi sa od toho upustilo).


----------



## [email protected]

KHL bude do 3 rokov hrat vacsina najlepsich europskych klubov. budu tam hrat aj svedi aj fini aj cesi aj nemci aj svajciari. vytvoria sa divizie a slovan bude hrat nejaku centralnu europsku diviziu. treba zabudnut na ligu majstrov v hokeji. aj tak nikoho nezaujala, bolo v nej malo muzstiev a peniaze do nej tankovali len rusi. a preco by rusi mali zivit dve europske ligy? predpokladam, ze zo slovenska by mohli hrat KHL slovan, kosice + B.Bystrica resp. Zvolen (oni vsak potrebuju stadion). cast rozpoctu naplnia TV prava, cast sponzori klubu a cast divaci. netreba zabudat, ze kosice maju pri vypredanom stadione - 8325 - zisk 1,5 mil. SKK


----------



## SunshineBB

[email protected] said:


> KHL bude do 3 rokov hrat vacsina najlepsich europskych klubov. budu tam hrat aj svedi aj fini aj cesi aj nemci aj svajciari. vytvoria sa divizie a slovan bude hrat nejaku centralnu europsku diviziu. treba zabudnut na ligu majstrov v hokeji. aj tak nikoho nezaujala, bolo v nej malo muzstiev a peniaze do nej tankovali len rusi. a preco by rusi mali zivit dve europske ligy? predpokladam, ze zo slovenska by mohli hrat KHL slovan, kosice + B.Bystrica resp. Zvolen (oni vsak potrebuju stadion). cast rozpoctu naplnia TV prava, cast sponzori klubu a cast divaci. netreba zabudat, ze kosice maju pri vypredanom stadione - 8325 - zisk 1,5 mil. SKK


skor treba prestat snivat .. neviem co by taka Bystrica robila v KHL, hokeju sa rozumiem asi ako baletu, ale netusim co by BB ci ZV uhrali v moskve, prahe, stokholme ci helsinkach, ale asi by velkym tahakom neboli, a taktiez netusim ako by Boeing pristaval na Sliaci, ci ako by si Bystrica mohla dovolit 10 - 20 letov za sezonu cez polku europy .. ked som bol mensi, hokej som este sledoval, mal som v malicku celu NHL, a dovolim si tvrdit, ze aj ked mam teraz nulovy prehlad, na starom kontinente nikdy nevznikne plnohodnotna konkurencia NHL ..

a k tym vypredanym KE, to ze by hrali KHL nie je zaruka plneho stadiona, preco by malo prist 9000 ludi na Karlove Vary alebo nejaky iny priemerny europsky tym akych len na slovensku mame 3 ci 4 ?


----------



## Ayran

[email protected] said:


> KHL bude do 3 rokov hrat vacsina najlepsich europskych klubov. budu tam hrat aj svedi aj fini aj cesi aj nemci aj svajciari. vytvoria sa divizie a slovan bude hrat nejaku centralnu europsku diviziu. treba zabudnut na ligu majstrov v hokeji. aj tak nikoho nezaujala, bolo v nej malo muzstiev a peniaze do nej tankovali len rusi. a preco by rusi mali zivit dve europske ligy? predpokladam, ze zo slovenska by mohli hrat KHL slovan, kosice + B.Bystrica resp. Zvolen (oni vsak potrebuju stadion). cast rozpoctu naplnia TV prava, cast sponzori klubu a cast divaci. netreba zabudat, ze kosice maju pri vypredanom stadione - 8325 - zisk 1,5 mil. SKK


http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kontinent%C3%A1lna_hokejov%C3%A1_liga

a je to nad 5000 kapacita lebo niektore kluby dostali vynimku ze mozu hrat aj na mensiom ale stym ze do dvoch rokov postavia novy stadion alebo si prerobia tak ,aby kapacita bola nad 5000 

ps :kapacita steelke je 8347


----------



## Elderik

[email protected] said:


> KHL bude do 3 rokov hrat vacsina najlepsich europskych klubov. budu tam hrat aj svedi aj fini aj cesi aj nemci aj svajciari. vytvoria sa divizie a slovan bude hrat nejaku centralnu europsku diviziu. treba zabudnut na ligu majstrov v hokeji. aj tak nikoho nezaujala, bolo v nej malo muzstiev a peniaze do nej tankovali len rusi. a preco by rusi mali zivit dve europske ligy? predpokladam, ze zo slovenska by mohli hrat KHL slovan, kosice + B.Bystrica resp. Zvolen (oni vsak potrebuju stadion). cast rozpoctu naplnia TV prava, cast sponzori klubu a cast divaci. netreba zabudat, ze kosice maju pri vypredanom stadione - 8325 - zisk 1,5 mil. SKK


 totooo nemysliš važne zvolen a bystrica ved to su podpriemerne kluby co by tam robili podavali puky :lol::lol:


----------



## Joey_T

[email protected] said:


> predpokladam, ze zo slovenska by mohli hrat KHL slovan, kosice + B.Bystrica resp. Zvolen (oni vsak potrebuju stadion).


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ADIHASH

Dnes:









































































Bonus: SL vs. Ninja ;o)))


----------



## MordarGrunn

^^
pekne fotky. 
hm, vidim tam kopec mobilnych zeriavov, ale ziaden staticky, nebudu tam? vsetko budu riesit mobilnymi? jedna z mala staviem kde nevidim normalny staticky zeriav..


----------



## palsoft

Je mozne, ze este len pribudne, kedze o vystavbe ako takej hovorili az niekedy v septembri. Tieto nove nosniky sa zrejme daju umiestnit aj mobilnymi..


----------



## [email protected]

dinamo riga bol pred rokom len obycajny lotyssky klub z obycajnej lotysskej ligy. teraz je v KHL a patri medzi tie lepsie muzstva


----------



## eminencia

Elderik said:


> TAK TO JE šKODA MOHLY BY DAT NEJAKY NAVRH VON nech mame aspon troška predstavu


Ja si myslím že ešte asi ani oni nemajú riadnu predstavu, inak by to už dali do médií


----------



## futuros

defenderba said:


> No všetko zatiaľ ide podľa plánu a to je pozitívne, keď som sa bol na stavbu, či rekonštrukciu pozrieť, bolo to 11 augusta, tak bola len nosná konštrukcia pri kúpalisku, takže pekne sa nám to rozbieha. verím, že 1.septembra, keď bude prípravák zo Zlínom, bude časť strechy hotová


----------



## ADIHASH

Dnes:


----------



## mirolesko

Noo pekne sa nam to rozbieha...vyzera to impozantne :lol:


----------



## Daren

tie dlhe konstrukcie hore su pecka...dobre to vyzera aj ked skoda ze to nebude vacsie...ale to sa tu uz spominalo dostatocne vela krat


----------



## Wizzard

wow, super to vyzerá, ale mám taký divný pocit, že to čo tam ostalo, to bude len zavadzať, ak robia takúto masívnu rekonštrukciu, mohli to radšej celé zbúrať, aj keď potom by to už nebola rekonštrukcia ale úplne nová hala, no škoda, myslím že inak by to mohlo byť pre viac návštevníkov ako len 10-tisíc


----------



## MordarGrunn

^^
hej hej, aj ja si myslim ze to bude zavadzat. velmi som zvedavy, ako sa im podari zamixovat staru halu do tej novej modernej casti zo skla a ocele..


----------



## Wizzard

MordarGrunn said:


> ^^
> hej hej, aj ja si myslim ze to bude zavadzat. velmi som zvedavy, ako sa im podari zamixovat staru halu do tej novej modernej casti zo skla a ocele..


a možno tú starú aj zbúrajú potom, ako to už nebude vidno zvonka  lebo toto fakt pôsobí stiesňujúco


----------



## matiasmx

z tohto sa da spravit aspon ako taka predstava zakomponovania tej starej haly










btw: super progres


----------



## wuane

^^ja vam ludia teda neviem,ale z tohto rezu jasne sa da vycitat,ze tribuny ostanu take vysoke ako doteraz-ostanu len na starej casti.Cize to nebude ani tak ako som si myslel,ze to navysuju preto aby tam doplnili par radov hore.
Potom si neviem celkom dobre predstavit kde chcu napchat tych cca 1500 novych miest na sedenie.Mozno pouziju uzsie sedadla aby sa ich zmestilo viac:nuts:.
A tie nove konstrukcie sa v podstate robia koli odstraneniu stlpov v hladisku a vzniknu nove komunikacne priestory.


----------



## [email protected]

wuane said:


> ^^ja vam ludia teda neviem,ale z tohto rezu jasne sa da vycitat,ze tribuny ostanu take vysoke ako doteraz-ostanu len na starej casti.Cize to nebude ani tak ako som si myslel,ze to navysuju preto aby tam doplnili par radov hore.
> Potom si neviem celkom dobre predstavit kde chcu napchat tych cca 1500 novych miest na sedenie.Mozno pouziju uzsie sedadla aby sa ich zmestilo viac:nuts:.
> A tie nove konstrukcie sa v podstate robia koli odstraneniu stlpov v hladisku a vzniknu nove komunikacne priestory.


ked si poriadne pozries fotky, tak zistis, ze konstrukcia pre VIP je vyssie ako najvyssi bod starych tribu. to znamena, ze to potiahnu este o nejake tri rady dohora. tiez ich stiahnu dole k ladovej ploche. bude to dobre. nemaj strach. nie vsetky stadiony musia mat oddelene poschodia. ani v NHL ich nemaju vsetky. toto bude taky jednoliaty kotol


----------



## wuane

^^sak ale Skyboxy vyzeraju len ze posunu viac nad ladovu plochu.A nad urovnou starej konstrukcie proste ziadne dalsie rady nevidim v tom reze.Mozno tam su ,a doteraz ich bolo menej ,to neviem,lebo neviem kolko radov ma celkovo ten stadion.A tie spodne tribuny tam boli aj doteraz ale teraz asi budu normalne vybetonovane a nie take mobilne.
O to ze to bude jednoliaty kotol sa nebojim,to mi je jasne odzaciatku,to by musel byt trochu vacsi stadion.A dobre to mozno bude,mne najviac vadi ta mala kapacita.


----------



## Joey_T

Oblepenie starej tribúny kovovou konštrukciou? To je všetko? :nuts: :bash:


----------



## wuane

Joey_T said:


> Oblepenie starej tribúny kovovou konštrukciou? To je všetko? :nuts: :bash:


No mne to tak pripada.Zacinam byt sklamany.A tie vyhodene peniaze.hno:
Ako,aby sme boli objektivny,museli sa zbavit tych stlpov v hladisku,a to sa dalo riesit len novou nosnou konstrukciou asi.To bol podla mna hlavny bod celej rekonstrukcie.Inac je to len zabalenie stareho stadiona do noveho obalu.


----------



## [email protected]

z pohladu kapacity sa na to treba pozriet triezvo. aku kapacitu by sme chceli a na ake podujatia. na MS je garantovanych 10 000 + MEDIA + VIP - miesta na auta od nasich bratov moravakov a cechov. ked sa bavime o kapacite na MS, moze niekto namietat, ze je to malo. ale treba si pozriet zaznamy z minulych MS a videli by sme kolko zapasov bolo vypredanych. v tomto roku mozno ani stvrtfinalove zapasy vo svajciarsku neboli vypredane. na ligu resp. LM (ked este vobec niekedy bude) bude kapacita na urovni min. 10 000 + tie miesta kde budu na MS MEDIA + to co sa zmesti do VIP. mozno urobia znovu nejake miesta na statie. myslim si, ze na tieto zapasy bude kapacita niekde medzi 12 000 az 13 000. to je na bratislavu malo? kolko zapasov ma v sezone vypredanych slavia praha? resp. aky maju priemer na zapas? 5488 a halu maju 16 tisicovu.


----------



## Joey_T

[email protected] said:


> halu maju 16 tisicovu.


A aj preto budeme na špičkové koncerty chodiť aj naďalej do Prahy a nie Bratislavy.


----------



## wuane

^^tak zas nemam pocit ze by v BA pripadne Viedni bolo malo spickovych koncertov. 

Ale mas pravdu ze by to chcelo konecne poriadnu multifunkcnu halu aby nemuseli depeche mode hravat na pasienkoch a 15 000 ludi tam mokne.


----------



## [email protected]

Joey_T said:


> A aj preto budeme na špičkové koncerty chodiť aj naďalej do Prahy a nie Bratislavy.


aky je vykonnostny rozdiel medzi kapelou, ktora hraje pre 16 000 divakov a kapelou, ktora hraje pre 13 000 divakov? mohol by si mi to nejako porovnat, ked uz vravis o nejakych spockovych koncertoch? mas z toho vacsi dusevny zazitok? alebo ako to je?


----------



## ADIHASH

Bude to pekný útulný štadiónik ;o) Ja ho úplne žeriem


----------



## Joey_T

wuane said:


> ^^tak zas nemam pocit ze by v BA pripadne Viedni bolo malo spickovych koncertov.





[email protected] said:


> aky je vykonnostny rozdiel medzi kapelou, ktora hraje pre 16 000 divakov a kapelou, ktora hraje pre 13 000 divakov? mohol by si mi to nejako porovnat, ked uz vravis o nejakych spockovych koncertoch? mas z toho vacsi dusevny zazitok? alebo ako to je?


Špičkový koncert som myslel koncert úrovne Madonny (osobne to nie je môj štýl, ale ako príklad sa hodí), zažila Bratislava niečo také? Nemal som na mysli kapely alebo spevákov dávno za svojim zenitom.
Ak si prihodil 3000 divákov Bratislave, tak by sa patrilo aj Prahe, pretože aj tam je na koncerte kapacita vyššia, do 18000 divákov. Rozdiel v tom, či kapela hraje pre niekoľko tisíc divákov viac alebo menej samozrejme nie je, rozdiel je v tom, pre koľko divákov sa tu oplatí ísť... Aj keď sa hala upraví, zmodernizuje, nič také, ako Madonna tu aj tak nebude. Načo aj, keď o kúsok ďalej je väčšia, modernejšia, krajšia, multifunkčnejšia? Radšej sa oplatí odohrať viac koncertov v Prahe, ako prejsť kúsok na východ do menšej haly...


----------



## wuane

Myslim si ze Bratislava mala desiatky ovela lepsich a hodnotnejsich koncertov ako napriklad koncert Madonny,aj ked Madonna je este to lepsie zo svetovej hudby.A tie koncerty sa hrali mozno pre 500 ludi po kluboch,pripadne v NTC.Ale to sme uplne mimo.

Skratka,mne sa to zda vsetko na tom stadione ako strasne malo za tie prachy co do toho pojdu.Mozno to bude krasny stadion,a mozno bude vo vacsine pripadov kapacita postacovat,aj koncerty ak sa dobre postavi podium a na ploche bude vela miesta na statie tak bude mozno vacsia kapacita,ale vsetko by to bolo relevantne za polovicne naklady.


----------



## Joey_T

wuane said:


> Myslim si ze Bratislava mala desiatky ovela lepsich a hodnotnejsich koncertov ako napriklad koncert Madonny,aj ked Madonna je este to lepsie zo svetovej hudby.A tie koncerty sa hrali mozno pre 500 ludi po kluboch,pripadne v NTC.Ale to sme uplne mimo.


Nechcem odbočovať, ale len pre upresnenie. Áno, súhlasím, určite sa odohralo kvantum kvalitnejšej hudby ako je Madonna. Tu som ale špičkový koncert myslel v zmysle popularity, mediálnej pozornosti, veľkoleposti a podobne. Skrátka šlo o megakoncert a megastar. Neporovnávam pop music a komorné koncerty alternatívnej hudby. Písal som teda o svetových megahviezdach, stovkách novinárov, desaťtisícoch fanúšikov, tonách suvenírov a podobne.


----------



## alexander.27

ehm, posledny Madonnin koncert v Prahe nebol na stadione ani hale...


----------



## santiago calatrava

Joey_T said:


> Špičkový koncert som myslel koncert úrovne Madonny (osobne to nie je môj štýl, ale ako príklad sa hodí), zažila Bratislava niečo také? Nemal som na mysli kapely alebo spevákov dávno za svojim zenitom.
> Ak si prihodil 3000 divákov Bratislave, tak by sa patrilo aj Prahe, pretože aj tam je na koncerte kapacita vyššia, do 18000 divákov. Rozdiel v tom, či kapela hraje pre niekoľko tisíc divákov viac alebo menej samozrejme nie je, rozdiel je v tom, pre koľko divákov sa tu oplatí ísť... Aj keď sa hala upraví, zmodernizuje, nič také, ako Madonna tu aj tak nebude. Načo aj, keď o kúsok ďalej je väčšia, modernejšia, krajšia, multifunkčnejšia? Radšej sa oplatí odohrať viac koncertov v Prahe, ako prejsť kúsok na východ do menšej haly...


Preco by sem Madonna neprisla, ked bude napr.hotova petrzalska hala? Nieco na tom asi bude, ze okolo Bratislavy su dve velkomesta a Praha tiez nie je daleko, to je pravda, ale preco tu potom boli Depeche, Lenny, Alicia Keys, preco boli v Brne Rolling Stones? Jasne, ze ide o to, kolko ludi pride na koncert a hviezdy ako Madonna a U2 vypredaju halu vzdy, aj tu bratislavsku. Okrem najvacsich hviezd a tych najvacsich koncertov v sucasnosti by bratislavsku halu mohli vypredat aj Aerosmith, Bon Jovi a podobne styly. To by som sa aj vybral pozriet...


----------



## santiago calatrava

alexander.27 said:


> ehm, posledny Madonnin koncert v Prahe nebol na stadione ani hale...


to je pravda, na taketo MEGA hviezdy stadiony a haly nestacia. Jedine MEGA stadiony ako San Siro, Vicente Calderon alebo Stade Velodrome kde vsade hrala. Ale je zaujimave, ze hrala v Zaragoze aj susednej Barcelone a dokonca aj v Ljubljane. Ta posledna je mozno pre Bratislavu na zamyslenie. V Ljubljane hrala jeden zo svojich poslednych koncertov aj Nirvana:cheers::nuts:. Fakt na zamyslenie...


----------



## SunshineBB

santiago calatrava said:


> to je pravda, na taketo MEGA hviezdy stadiony a haly nestacia. Jedine MEGA stadiony ako San Siro, Vicente Calderon alebo Stade Velodrome kde vsade hrala. Ale je zaujimave, ze hrala v Zaragoze aj susednej Barcelone a dokonca aj v Ljubljane. Ta posledna je mozno pre Bratislavu na zamyslenie. V Ljubljane hrala jeden zo svojich poslednych koncertov aj *Nirvana*:cheers::nuts:. Fakt na zamyslenie...


len preto ze basak ma juhoslovanske korene


----------



## santiago calatrava

SunshineBB said:


> len preto ze basak ma juhoslovanske korene


No on ma chorvatske korene, ale zrejme kvoli vojne hrali v Slovinsku. Kiezby som tam mohol byt.


----------



## Wizzard

ja som počul, že v Ľubľane Madonna mala hrať, ale nehrala a koncert bol zrušený pre nezáujem.


----------



## santiago calatrava

Wizzard said:


> ja som počul, že v Ľubľane Madonna mala hrať, ale nehrala a koncert bol zrušený pre nezáujem.


teraz som si to az vsimol. mas pravdu- cancelled


----------



## metropoly_sk

na slovensku nieje zatial ziadna hala, ani stadion, kde by mohli koncertovat U2. myslim ze to hovori za vsetko.


----------



## mikael77

metropoly_sk said:


> na slovensku nieje zatial ziadna hala, ani stadion, kde by mohli koncertovat U2. myslim ze to hovori za vsetko.


nesuhlasim, vacsinou sa tieto koncerty robia pod holym nebom a nie v sportovych halach... koncert Madonny v Budapesti bol na dostihovom stadione


----------



## Phill

*24.8.2009 | update | Nepela*




























mňam


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

trochu mi to pripomina ako ked tesco stavali. Ta prestvaba je velmi slaba ani sa mi uz nechce napisat co som chcel :bash:


----------



## santiago calatrava

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> trochu mi to pripomina ako ked tesco stavali. Ta prestvaba je velmi slaba ani sa mi uz nechce napisat co som chcel :bash:


Je to prestavba zimneho stadiona, nie hotela Carlton.


----------



## Wizzard

santiago calatrava said:


> Je to prestavba zimneho stadiona, nie hotela Carlton.


asi tak, veď dnešné štadióny už nepotrebujú byť z betónu, stačí nejaká oceľová konštrukcia a na to nejaký plech, sklo alebo niečo


----------



## santiago calatrava

Wizzard said:


> asi tak, veď dnešné štadióny už nepotrebujú byť z betónu, stačí nejaká oceľová konštrukcia a na to nejaký plech, sklo alebo niečo


Ja tam toho betonu zatial vidim az az.


----------



## Mareceko

*prestavba je okej*

vyborne, konecne... len ta cena... na nervy hno:


----------



## [email protected]

Mareceko said:


> vyborne, konecne... len ta cena... na nervy hno:


nervy to boli. v cene su vsak dve dalsie zastresene ladove plochy a pod nimi podzemne parkoviska.


----------



## caicoo

^^ len pre porovnanie...50tisicove mesto a 10tisicova hala a u nas tunel jak svinahno:
http://www.hockeyarenas.net/index.php3?page=3000&arID=1699&strSearch=chomutov

a este jeden priklad daleko na vychod od nas
http://www.hockeyarenas.net/index.php3?page=3000&arID=1914&strSearch=minsk&apcID=4


----------



## yuriy

[email protected] said:


> nervy to boli. v cene su vsak dve dalsie zastresene ladove plochy a pod nimi podzemne parkoviska.


a este ostava polovica rozpoctu...


----------



## marish

[email protected] said:


> pises uplne odveci. podla architektonickych zobrazeni, ktore si mal moznost kazdy pozriet, tam ziaden plech nenajdes. bude to presklene. ani zvrchu to nebude prekryte plechom. mimochodom kosicky zimak je cely oblozeny plechom. a zatial to nikomu nevadi. a ked sme pri tom rozkradani, tak by si mohol ludom napisat svoj rozpocet na: buracie prace, nove piloty, novu konstrukciu, zakrytie stadiona, vytiahnutie tribun, interier stadiona, zemne prace pre podzemne parkoviska, vybudovanie tych parkovisk a dve vedlajsie haly s celym zazemim. boli by sme radi, keby si nam vsetkym ozrejmil a uviedol nas do obrazu, ze co kolko stoji. mozes ist aj do podrobnejsich veci, napr. novy betonovy poter na tribuny, elektroinstalacie, montovanie sedaciek, vybudovanie VIP, prip. restauracne priestory, kabiny, fitnes atd.


a boli by potrebne podzemne parkoviska a buracie prace, keby sa tento stadion staval na zelenej luke? bola by tiez ovela vacsia tvarova volnost, kedze by sa nemuseli prisposobovat starej konstrukcii. nemuseli by sa prijimat ziadne kompromisy, postavit by sa dalo hocico s hocikolko miestami, 10 000 sedaciek by uz nebol limit.

tunel nemusi byt vzdy len v tom, ze dostanes 3mld a jednu supnes do vrecka. zhotovitel cim viac preinvestuje, tym viac penazi mu z toho ide do vrecka, je to transparentnejsie, takze sa nemusi schovavat po kanaloch a veselo sa moze usmievat (poprosim futurosa o obrazovu dokumentaciu ).

ale o tom som sa tu uz raz rozpisoval...


marish said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ekonomické ciele účastníkov investičného procesu:
> -investor: získať za svoje vynaložené finančné prostriedky čo najväčší úžitok pri minimálnych zdrojoch.
> -zhotoviteľ: realizovať projekt za čo najvyššiu možnú cenu, keďže mu z výšky vynaložených nákladov plynie percentuálny zisk.
> 
> 
> 
> zdroj: naklady a ceny v stavebnictve, 6.sem, psa/svf/stu
> 
> 
> vacsinou investor (budeme ho volat _robert_) tlaci na zhotovitela (toho si nazvime _juraj_), aby boli naklady co najnizsie, dochadza k urcitemu kompromisu v protichodnych zameroch tychto dvoch ucastnikov investicneho procesu.
> 
> v tomto konkretnom pripade ma zhotovitel _juraj_ siroky okruh priatelov v skupine investora _roberta_, ktory financuje projekt z penazi nemej masy 5mil ludi, takze mozno coskoro robotnici vyfasuju zlate lopaty, aby boli naklady co najvyssie.
> 
> staci ti taketo polopatisticke vysvetlenie? :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## wuane

*[email protected]:*Neda mi neopytat sa.Ty si len skutocne zanieteny obdivovatel tohto projektu a tak neskutocne sa ti paci alebo si nejak speceny s tymto vylievanim statnych penazi?Ak to druhe,nemusis nic pisat konkretnejsie,o to fakt neziadam,ale tvoje bezbrehe obhajovanie tohoto stadiona mi je trochu cudne.

Mne sa ten stadion celkom paci,paci sa mi aj ta lokalita v strede mesta,ziska to ovela lepsiu atmosferu a mesto bude zit hokejom (ze BA na to nema dopravne kapacity a vyhovujucu MHD je druha vec)
ale to ze sa da za rovnake peniaze postavit ovela viac je proste realny fakt,staci sa pozriet na ceny hal v zahranici.A tento negativny fakt u mna prevazuje nad pozitivami.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> [email protected]:Neda mi neopytat sa.Ty si len skutocne zanieteny obdivovatel tohto projektu a tak neskutocne sa ti paci alebo si nejak speceny s tymto vylievanim statnych penazi?Ak to druhe,nemusis nic pisat konkretnejsie,o to fakt neziadam,ale tvoje bezbrehe obhajovanie tohoto stadiona mi je trochu cudne.
> 
> Mne sa ten stadion celkom paci,paci sa mi aj ta lokalita v strede mesta,ziska to ovela lepsiu atmosferu a mesto bude zit hokejom (ze BA na to nema dopravne kapacity a vyhovujucu MHD je druha vec)
> ale to ze sa da za rovnake peniaze postavit ovela viac je proste realny fakt,staci sa pozriet na ceny hal v zahranici.A tento negativny fakt u mna prevazuje nad pozitivami.


teraz ma napadol jedne skvely priklad podobnej rekonstrukcie i ked tato rekonsturkcia bola nutena z dôvodu ze povodny stadion vyhorel

takze *Budapest Sportcsarnok*
























bol to celkom pekny stadionik ale dopadol ako dopadol ...jedna noc a vsetko bolo fuc 

























ale madari niesu slovaci a dokazali z polovicnými nakladmy zrekonstruovat toto zhorenisko na nieco taketo  

































a zoberte si teraz tuto nasu "lacnu" rekonstrukciu , podla mna je to otras co sa momentalne stavia za tie peniaze


----------



## kojsty

paradna rekonstrukcia, mozu byt radi, ze im ten stary zhorel....


----------



## seem

Je to nádherný a monumentálny štadión, takto zhora vyzerá ešte úžasnejšie ako z ulice! :cheers:

U nás to bude vyriešené zasa raz povrchne..


----------



## [email protected]

seem said:


> Je to nádherný a monumentálny štadión, takto zhora vyzerá ešte úžasnejšie ako z ulice! :cheers:
> 
> U nás to bude vyriešené zasa raz povrchne..


chvalite nieco, na co ste o pred chvilou nadavali. ta hala v bpesti je este zvnutra ako tak, ale z vonku je velmi pochmurna, seda a oplechovana ostara. naozaj sa niekrorym z vas cudujem, ked o nico vyssie vyjadrujete obavy z toho, ze halu v BA oplechuju a potom tu vyzdvihujete plechove monstrum z bpesti ako prikladnu rekonstrukciu. zabavne


----------



## kojsty

nie je plech ako plech,,,,


----------



## slamik

kojsty said:


> nie je plech ako plech,,,,


presne, ale je v tom aj nejake umenie


----------



## kojsty

presne to som myslel, nenarazal som na kvalitu ale na to, ze ten stadion vyzera velmi dobre.aj z plechu sa da co to vycarovat


----------



## wuane

*[email protected]*repac,asi si si nevsimol,ale v druhom poste na tejto strane som ti polozil otazku.Idem tam zvyraznit tvoj nickname.


----------



## [email protected]

wuane said:


> *[email protected]:*Neda mi neopytat sa.Ty si len skutocne zanieteny obdivovatel tohto projektu a tak neskutocne sa ti paci alebo si nejak speceny s tymto vylievanim statnych penazi?Ak to druhe,nemusis nic pisat konkretnejsie,o to fakt neziadam,ale tvoje bezbrehe obhajovanie tohoto stadiona mi je trochu cudne.
> 
> Mne sa ten stadion celkom paci,paci sa mi aj ta lokalita v strede mesta,ziska to ovela lepsiu atmosferu a mesto bude zit hokejom (ze BA na to nema dopravne kapacity a vyhovujucu MHD je druha vec)
> ale to ze sa da za rovnake peniaze postavit ovela viac je proste realny fakt,staci sa pozriet na ceny hal v zahranici.A tento negativny fakt u mna prevazuje nad pozitivami.


da sa za rovnake peniaze postavit viac, ale niekde na periferii. a to z dovodu, ze musia ist do zeme kvoli parkovnym miestam. tym padom sa stavba predrazuje. ma to vsak aj pozitiva. parkovne miesta sa budu vyuzivat pocas celeho roka, nie iba pri hokejovych zapasoch. z toho plynu samozrejme prijmy do mestskej kasy. myslim si, ze to aj pomoze pri parkovacom probleme v meste. a nebude to len jeden stadion, ale dalsie dve haly. na to sa zabuda. potom je tu kazdy frajer a hadze cislami ako sa mu zachce. ved staci len pozriet do hocakeho katalogu domov a porovnat si co stoji dom s podpivnicenim a kolko bez podpivnicenia. ten cenovy pomer pri stadione bude dokonca vyraznejsi pretoze pokial viem, tak budu dve poschodia podzemnych parkovisk. je jednoduche napisat, ze je to drahe resp. ze je to nejaky tunel. ale ARGUMENTY ......  namam rad takych jednoduchych kriklunov


----------



## MordarGrunn

^^
ty to tu tak vehementne obhajujes, ale ani od teba sme tu nevideli ZIADNE argumenty... len to ze povies ze je to drahsie ked sa ide do zeme. nech sa paci ukaz nam to.. ale nie tym ze porovnas dva rodinne domy....


----------



## Joey_T

[email protected] said:


> namam rad takych jednoduchych kriklunov


Presne to robíš ty. Jednoducho obhajuješ túto "rekonštrukciu", no nijaký rozumný argument pre to nemáš. To s tými podzemnými parkoviskami hádam nemyslíš vážne. Pozri sa za koľko sa dá postaviť parkhouse, to nemôže mať hodnotu polovice rozpočtu. :nuts:


----------



## marish

[email protected] said:


> da sa za rovnake peniaze postavit viac, ale niekde na periferii. a to z dovodu, ze musia ist do zeme kvoli parkovnym miestam...


ked uz sme pri parkovacich miestach tak ma napada, ze hlavne parkovacie kapacity maju predsa byt pod NFL. pod hokejovym a cyklistickym stadionom ma byt par parkovacich miest (1/4 vsetkych(?)), pricom pod nepelom ich bude do 300, co vystaci akurat pre timy, staff, media, vip a pod.
silne pochybujem, ze je vystavba podzemneho parkoviska pod NFL zaratana do rozpoctu nepelu, takze za to tvoje "opodstatnene predrazenie kvoli podzemnemu parkovaniu" sa postavi iba 1/4 parkovacich miest.


----------



## [email protected]

MordarGrunn said:


> ^^
> ty to tu tak vehementne obhajujes, ale ani od teba sme tu nevideli ZIADNE argumenty... len to ze povies ze je to drahsie ked sa ide do zeme. nech sa paci ukaz nam to.. ale nie tym ze porovnas dva rodinne domy....


presne ako hovorim.... JEDNODUCHSI LUDIA


----------



## MordarGrunn

*[email protected] *^^


----------



## wuane

[email protected],si myslis ze tie podzemne garaze s ktorymi tu "argumentujes" a treningove plochy,ze to je vynalez pre MS 2011 na Slovensku?

A hentie hluposti o "jednoduchych ludoch" si nechaj laskavo pre seba,lebo tu sa par ludi problematike rozumie a ostatni to o nich vedia,a tak sa mozu len pobavit na niekoho ukor ked to citaju.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> [email protected],si myslis ze tie podzemne garaze s ktorymi tu "argumentujes" a treningove plochy,ze to je vynalez pre MS 2011 na Slovensku?
> 
> A hentie hluposti o "jednoduchych ludoch" si nechaj laskavo pre seba,lebo tu sa par ludi problematike rozumie a ostatni to o nich vedia,a tak sa mozu len pobavit na niekoho ukor ked to citaju.


a ked uz sa ohana parkoviskom a treningovkami , tak nech sa pozrie na ine haly , väcsie , ktore maju takysto treningovky a park house ja samozrejmnost


a odporucam si pozriet komplex minsk arena.... kde je v komplexe aj mnoho inych sportovisk


----------



## ADIHASH

^^
Tak zasa keď si zoberieš Tehelné pole ako celok, tak tam je hokej, futbal, tenis, kúpalisko a ešte chvíľu tam bude cyklistický štadión


----------



## Ayran

ADIHASH said:


> ^^
> Tak zasa keď si zoberieš Tehelné pole ako celok, tak tam je hokej, futbal, tenis, kúpalisko a ešte chvíľu tam bude cyklistický štadión


jj lenze tento "celok" sa nestaval naraz a uz vobec nema spolocne financovanie  kedze aj jeden aj druhy komplex je predrazeny  a tie sportoviska v minsku su krite


----------



## Elderik

nejake foto by sa nenašlo ako to cele pokračuje ???


----------



## Trak-Tor

Elderik said:


> nejake foto by sa nenašlo ako to cele pokračuje ???


Skusim ist zajtra okolo. Ta konstrukcia riadne rastie, cele to natieraju na bielo.


----------



## ADIHASH

Dnes /fotené mobilom/


----------



## alien

no po bokoch davaju hentie hovadiny, takze mame nadej na rovnu strechu ako je na vizualizaciach


----------



## Daren

no tak podla mna ten stadion naozaj nebude mat ani naznak toho co bolo na vizualizacii... som zvedavy ako budu dalej pokracovat ale naozaj sa bojim ze to bude obycajna kocka...a tiez nechapem ako ti mantaci nie su schopni dat jednu poriadnu oficialnu vizualizaciu ked len za exterier zaplatime 2 miliardy ci kolko...hno:


----------



## Ayran

ľaľa bager :lol:


----------



## Kvietok

^^ hmm, pekne na zimu ... kedy bolo fotene?


----------



## Ayran

dneska


----------



## marish

no podla mna prave naopak, sa to coraz viac zacina podobat na vizualizacie. ta schodova sekcia je cela vykonzolovana a podopreta tymi Vckovymi stlpmi, takze tato strana fasady este kludne moze vyzerat dost podobne ako na vizach. toto cele, co vidime je zatial len nosny system, lahky obvodovy plast na to mozu naplacat uplne lubovolne. kludne tam mozu pripnut aj vlnky, ake ma pribina galeria. kym nezacnu robit fasadu, neni vonkajsi tvar vobec urceny.


----------



## matiasmx

marish said:


> no podla mna prave naopak, sa to coraz viac zacina podobat na vizualizacie. ta schodova sekcia je cela vykonzolovana a podopreta tymi Vckovymi stlpmi, takze tato strana fasady este kludne moze vyzerat dost podobne ako na vizach. toto cele, co vidime je zatial len nosny system, lahky obvodovy plast na to mozu naplacat uplne lubovolne. kludne tam mozu pripnut aj vlnky, ake ma pribina galeria. kym nezacnu robit fasadu, neni vonkajsi tvar vobec urceny.


presne tak!! suhlas..


----------



## palsoft

*Skusobna fasada?*

Sorry, za kvalitu, fotene starym mobilom teraz rano. Nahadzuju zrejme skusobnu fasadu zo skla (v strede). Zatial vyzera byt rovna, tak isto aj konzoly, ktore ju drzia.. tak neviem, ci sa budu drzat tej vizualizacie. Musime si este pockat


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## palsoft

^^ Super alexander  Ak mozem, pouzijem nejake z tychto fotiek do prveho postu tohto threadu..


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## Juraj9

Inak ako to ma pokracovat z tejto zadnej strany? Viem ze tam ma byt treningova hala no chyba mi tam daky prechod alebo nieco. Tie piliere sa koncia pred samotnym betonovym skeletom ktory pretrca az za tu ocelovu konstrukciu... To ma tak byt alebo sa to :nuts:


----------



## marish

^^ tu je vidno, ze treningova hala bude nalepena na hlavnej arene, takze stlpy z tej strany fasady ani nemaju byt. ta konstrukcia je nosna v smere sever-juh, takze tam ani nie su potrebne.












palsoft said:


> Zatial vyzera byt rovna, tak isto aj konzoly, ktore ju drzia.. tak neviem, ci sa budu drzat tej vizualizacie. Musime si este pockat


nj s tym mas pravdu, ale ja stale verim, ze to este vykonzoluju a bude to nepravidelne.

alexander: super fotky, diky! :cheers:


----------



## TTV

No a Zimák je už hotový :lol:


----------



## marish

^^ vyzera ako zmoknuta krabica od topanok. :lol:


----------



## seem

Ja sa pomaly začínam báť roku 2011. :nuts:


----------



## JimmySK

Co poviete pekne ze?


----------



## matiasmx

Nido said:


> tak pre porovnanie povodna versus novsia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a este jeden pohlad:




:weird::weird::weird::weird::no::no::no::no::no::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:

Tomu by som ani neveril kolko spravi takato zmena vo fasade a streche s celkovim vzhladom  hno:hno:hno:hno:hno: 

JE TO NAOZAJ HROZNA KRABICA hno:hno:


----------



## Elderik

hlavne že sa architekt Dušan Fischer buchal v dovinách do hrudi ako to bude najkrajsia hala v strednej europe !! podla posledných vizualizácií to bude take trocha lepšie TESCO aaaaach jaaaaaj :-(


----------



## J1mbo

mne sa to nahodou celkom paci...


----------



## seem

nebyť tých posledných 2 výčnelkov, ktoré tam nechali by to mohlo vyzerať elegantnejšie.. Keby sa na sklo dala nejaka zaujimava konštrukcia ako na Eurovei-kine..

Btw, zdravim Jakub


----------



## p182

ja som osobne tiez sklamany. skoda.


----------



## marish

s tym predchadzajucim navrhom som sa uz celkom zmieril a viac menej mi ani nevadil. ale toto je o dve triedy horsie. pritom penazi mali kopu, cisto na exteriery a konstrukciu, len zas bol niekto prilis chamtivy. hno:


----------



## Adrian4

^^








Inak všimli ste si že na tej novej vizualizácii pribudli aj návrhy tých tréningových hál? (opäť sklenené krabičky)


----------



## seem

Dúfam že neškrtnú aj tie schody, to by bola škoda..


----------



## Elderik

oplaštit zimak v Martine alebo v Skalici a je to skoro to iste a vyšlo by to 1000 krat lacnejšie !!! hambaaaaa


----------



## matiasmx

malo kedy byvam kriticky ale faktom je ze tu na tychto novych vizualizaciach ktore su uz celkom realne s realizovanou vystobou je krasne vydiet ze sa tu zas naramne setrilo ("kradlo") sklo ak ostane to co je skusobne tak ani zdaleka nebude refleksne a uvidime vsetku tu hrozu v cistich rovnich stenach ....


rozdiel oproti vizualizaci je viac nez viditelny clenitost fasadi + refleksnost celistvych tabul skla robi obrovsky rozdiel vo vyslednom dizajne toto je cista obluda, nakolko sa tam nedodrzal ten zamer architekta a navise sa to ponechalo v konturach ktore tomu vobec nesedia.. teda stochto mackopsa som naozaj sklamany hno:hno:hno: 



seem said:


> Dúfam že neškrtnú aj tie schody, to by bola škoda..



nie neboj tie schody budu vysuvacie aspon podla konstrukcie ci ich aj budu vysuvat to netusim ale stavebne (konstrukcne ) take su..


----------



## ADIHASH

Tá predošlá vizoška sa mi páčila, ale podľa tejto novej to vyzerá na jeden veľký TUNEL.


----------



## Joey_T

ADIHASH said:


> Tá predošlá vizoška sa mi páčila, ale podľa tejto novej to vyzerá na jeden veľký TUNEL.


Keby len podľa tejto novej. Veď v doteraz zverejňovanej cene nie je zahrnutý interiér.


----------



## KLEPETO

Mňa ani tak nezaujíma vzhľad interiéru alebo exteriéru. Čo ma však štve, že po stránke dopravnej dostupnosti tam nevidím žiadny nový progres. 
Mesto by malo celú tú križovatku prebudovať. Osobne si myslím, že Jégého a ulicu odbojárov by sa mala zaslepiť. Trnavská by sa tým zrýchlila a samotný prechod pre chodcov vyriešiť podchodom a nakoniec by mali vybudovať aj vjazdy a výjazdy z garáží zapustené pod úroveň zeme. Dalo by sa tým pádom mimoúrovňovo dostať do garáží aj zo smeru od Trnavského mýta a zároveň vyjsť z nich v smere k Bajkalskej.
Na takéto stavby sa mali hlavne fixovať prostriedky, keď sa už rozhodli urobiť na tomto mieste MS v hokeji. A to nie sú ani také veľké výdavky. Stačí sa pozrieť len tuto za roh do Wiedne, kde kvôli ME vo futbale museli predĺžiť linku metra U2 po štadión.


----------



## vlaDyka

KLEPETO said:


> Mňa ani tak nezaujíma vzhľad interiéru alebo exteriéru. Čo ma však štve, že po stránke dopravnej dostupnosti tam nevidím žiadny nový progres.
> Mesto by malo celú tú križovatku prebudovať. Osobne si myslím, že Jégého a ulicu odbojárov by sa mala zaslepiť. Trnavská by sa tým zrýchlila a samotný prechod pre chodcov vyriešiť podchodom a nakoniec by mali vybudovať aj vjazdy a výjazdy z garáží zapustené pod úroveň zeme. Dalo by sa tým pádom mimoúrovňovo dostať do garáží aj zo smeru od Trnavského mýta a zároveň vyjsť z nich v smere k Bajkalskej.
> Na takéto stavby sa mali hlavne fixovať prostriedky, keď sa už rozhodli urobiť na tomto mieste MS v hokeji. A to nie sú ani také veľké výdavky. Stačí sa pozrieť len tuto za roh do Wiedne, kde kvôli ME vo futbale museli predĺžiť linku metra U2 po štadión.


...to by si sa ale kludne mohol vratit na zaciatok a "zhodnotit" dovod, preco sa hala nakoniec robi v centre. ^^ a nie niekde uuuplne inde, kde tento efekt vobec nemusel byt v rovine "by mesto malo". 
Lebo tu nejde o to ci mesto ma, ale ci na to ma. :cheers:


----------



## Sp32d1r

Tak čo, ako to celé pokračuje? A neviete niekto niečo o tom už dosť dávno spomínanom rozširovaní Steel Arény? Či sa to ešte plánuje alebo sa od toho upustilo?


----------



## xyzed

Sp32d1r said:


> Tak čo, ako to celé pokračuje? A neviete niekto niečo o tom už dosť dávno spomínanom rozširovaní Steel Arény? Či sa to ešte plánuje alebo sa od toho upustilo?


to by aj mna zaujimalo...ake upravy sa tam budu robit este kvoli MS (ak nejake) okrem treningovej haly..


----------



## Ayran

xyzed said:


> to by aj mna zaujimalo...ake upravy sa tam budu robit este kvoli MS (ak nejake) okrem treningovej haly..


upravy budu na 100% , je tam toho dosť .... ma sa meniť ozvučenie v hale , press centrum , musi sa spraviť viac novinarských miest..... a z kapacitou sa bude robiť , lebo do rohovou idu škodovky a tak by kapacita dosť klesla + vela miesta zaberu novinari.... takže niečo určite pribudne otázne je či sa prebuduje aj club hotel cez ktory by sa dala kapacita zvýšiť tiez o nejake tie stovky...


----------



## CI3r1cK

Chlapci mňa skôr trápi parkovanie pri Steel Aréne, neverím, že sa parkovací dom postaví.
Keď nie, tak tam nemáme žiadne parkovisko


----------



## sivo

no to bude na paradu


----------



## hurahura

vyzera to naozaj zle. 
vie niekto ako realne bude vyzerat to akoze namestie pred halou? 
takto to vyzera ze tam zrusia cestu (tusim sa volala odbojarov) - to naozaj alebo vizualizacia klame?


----------



## Majnolajno44

hurahura said:


> vyzera to naozaj zle.
> vie niekto ako realne bude vyzerat to akoze namestie pred halou?
> takto to vyzera ze tam zrusia cestu (tusim sa volala odbojarov) - to naozaj alebo vizualizacia klame?


Ta cesta tam uz teraz nejde. Rovno pred univerzitou je Odbojarov ukoncena parkoviskom.


----------



## Sp32d1r

http://aktualne.centrum.sk/sport/sport-a-peniaze/clanek.phtml?id=1197295&tro6791_0_2


----------



## Ayran

new photos  
   
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## ADIHASH

Little update:





































Začali inštalovať žeriav:




























A už je tam:


----------



## marish

parada, super spot mas z toho panelaku. :applause:


----------



## wuane

^^ale co sa ceni,ze napriek tomu nebol lenivy,a zbehol aj dole.


----------



## Daren

hej este si mohol zbehnut aj z predu to cvaknut ale aj tak dobre:cheers:


----------



## ADIHASH

Môžem to teda cvaknúť aj spredu zajtra, ale tam sa to zasa nejak extra nemení v poslednej dobe. Ale každý progres sem zavesím určite ;o))))


----------



## Daren

ADIHASH said:


> Môžem to teda cvaknúť aj spredu zajtra, ale tam sa to zasa nejak extra nemení v poslednej dobe. Ale každý progres sem zavesím určite ;o))))


aha tak potom ani netreba som myslel ze sa tam daco pomenilo


----------



## palsoft

9.3.2008:



Wizzard said:


> podľa mňa najväčší "gól" bude, ak nejaký expert v roku 2010 si vymyslí, že najlepšie bude, ak zbúrame Samsung Arénu a na jej mieste postavíme halu novú


Takmer ti to vyšlo Wizzard  sekol si sa len o rok a to zbúranie.. Aj keď, naozaj to mohli celé zbúrať a rýchlejšie postaviť nanovo


----------



## Wizzard

palsoft said:


> 9.3.2008:
> Takmer ti to vyšlo Wizzard  sekol si sa len o rok a to zbúranie.. Aj keď, naozaj to mohli celé zbúrať a rýchlejšie postaviť nanovo


Takže dokonca prekonali moje očakávania, čo sa nestáva často


----------



## ADIHASH

*Zopár zasnežených zo včera*


----------



## wuane

^^Teraz je to skutocne Zimny stadion.


----------



## Ayran

^^ jj naliat vodu a moze sa hrat :lol::lol:


----------



## mirolesko

ayran a ty nejake fotky z treningovej haly nemas???


----------



## Ayran

no vela sa tam toho nemeni.... teraz tam vrtaju furt a upravuju teren


----------



## Joey_T

*Nemusia sa tak ponáhľať*




















A špeciálne pre hraby-ho:


----------



## Daren

to vyzera ako fotka z pred 20 rokov...lesenie, ta vetrieska...bytovka v pozadi...dufam ze sa to este pomeni


----------



## kaxno

Daren said:


> to vyzera ako fotka z pred 20 rokov...lesenie, ta vetrieska...bytovka v pozadi...dufam ze sa to este pomeni


20 rokov dozadu sme nemali este Toi Toi WCka  (ale suhlasim, je to jediny znak, co to priraduje do sucasnosti).


----------



## Ayran

tak ked su zadara tak aj to je dobre  ( tie stroje )


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> ^^tak ze nieco opravujem neznamena ze to maskujem.Je to vsade vo svete,ze miesta kde sa maju dostat navstevnici sa upravuju.Pocitam ze tie sidliska sa casom budu rekonstruovat tak ci tak postupne,tak preco nezacat tymi,co su najviac na ociach?


S tým súhlasím, ale aj tak to bude tak trochu Potemkinova dedina, keďže väčšina sídlisk bude vyzerať horšie a bude sa plátať len to, čo je na očiach. 



marish said:


> ^^ nasa najvacsia sanca ako sa stanicou nestrapnit bude, ak ju zacneme pred majstrovstavmi rekonstruovat. lebo aj zeriavy, prach, lesenia a koridory z plechovych zabran budu lepsie ako to, co tam je teraz.


Developerom Hlavnej stanice je IPR, takže začiatok prác očakávam najskôr o 5 rokov.


----------



## ADIHASH

Už stavajú druhý žeriav. Večer zavesím foto.


----------



## ADIHASH

*11.1.2010*


----------



## KLEPETO

Kukám, že vidíš pekne aj Obydic a kukuricu. Keď tam postaví svoj vežiak aj ujo súdruh agent Š. tak tam bude pekný "račanský výber"


----------



## sivo

v hale sa robi nieco? tribuny atd?


----------



## matiasmx

sivo said:


> v hale sa robi nieco? tribuny atd?


hej aj v hale sa pracuje, uz je to komplet zastresene a robotnici su vsade ...

btw pekne updatei ADIHASH a nie len tu kay:


----------



## TTV

sivo said:


> v hale sa robi nieco? tribuny atd?


No nepredpokladám že sa na tribúnach moc robí, ale pokiaľ som dobre videl, keď som išiel okolo tento týždeň, tak sa opravuje betónová konštrukcia (stará hala) presnejšie sa upravujú tie časti čo po búraní zostali "zubaté".
Skôr sa bude asi robiť časť kde bude ľadová plocha.


----------



## ADIHASH

*Druhý žeriav:*


----------



## R1S0

preco su sucastne navrhy ci uz tohto stadiona alebo futbaloveho,ako by ich robil architekt,co sa zabudol v 89tom?
stare socikovske,sklenene ako tuzex.


----------



## .spigor.

Taketo caste foto update by bolo dobre mat na vsetkych dolezitych stavbach v meste. Skvela praca.


----------



## Majnolajno44

R1S0 said:


> preco su sucastne navrhy ci uz tohto stadiona alebo futbaloveho,ako by ich robil architekt,co sa zabudol v 89tom?
> stare socikovske,sklenene ako tuzex.


$$ + :grouphug: = SVK


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*

Začali stavať tretí žeriav


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes 16:25 ;o)*


----------



## marish

myslim, ze takto podrobne tu mame zmapovany maloktory projekt. kay:

btw nevidis z okna ci sa nieco hybe aj na stadione alebo sa teraz sustreduju na treningovu halu?


----------



## Creative

by ma zaujimalo načo tam postavili tretí žeriav, ved tam už treningová hala predsa nebude stáť..


----------



## marish

^^ vsak neboj, rameno ma dlhe. 
je zbytocne ich postavit vsetky vedla seba, lebo by si iba pri manupulacii zavadzali.


----------



## Creative

^^ nechystá sa tam náhodou administrtívna budova? myslím že v uplne prvých vizoškách tam bola nejaká výškovka.. aj ked viem že sa o tom vobec nehovorí....


----------



## marish

myslim, ze bola viac pri ceste. ale neviem ci este patrila ku komplexu stadiona alebo to bola na vize iba "hmota" ineho projektu.


----------



## ADIHASH

marish said:


> myslim, ze takto podrobne tu mame zmapovany maloktory projekt. kay:
> 
> btw nevidis z okna ci sa nieco hybe aj na stadione alebo sa teraz sustreduju na treningovu halu?


Na hale nejaký extra progres nie je, zajtra to ale skočím pocvakať a samozrejme zavesím  



Creative said:


> ^^ nechystá sa tam náhodou administrtívna budova? myslím že v uplne prvých vizoškách tam bola nejaká výškovka.. aj ked viem že sa o tom vobec nehovorí....


Myslím že na vizoškách bol hotel, ale osobne dúfam že tam žiadna výškovka nebude pretože by mi to zakrylo kus výhľadu


----------



## R1S0

fuuuha,to bolo slavy pred mesiacmi,ked tam klepkali hokejkami ropko a spol po makete puku...a odvtedy prublo 12-15 patiek v zemi.....


----------



## hraby

^^ toto uz ako kosican ani nekomentujem.. nech idu s celymi majstrovstvami do prdele.. tak to ako v BA sa budu hrat na hviezdy a pridu do KE po nedokoncenej dialnici (dufam, ze vtedy bude x nehod a kolon do nekonecna dakde pod strecnom ) do tohoto zaostaleho regionu EU, tak to bude hanba.. ale nech, ja socialnym politikom tuto hanbu kludne doprajem.. slovensko sa teda ukaze..


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## Daren

tak predsa sikme steny...aspon ze tak


----------



## marish

akurat mali byt halabala sikme... teraz tam je iba jedna sikmina, no skoda slov.


----------



## figliar

Tak, tréningová hala už bude zdá sa čoskoro hotová a podľa fotiek nevyzerá zle.
Neviete niekto kedy začnú stavať aj hlavnú halu pre MS ?


----------



## TTV

figliar said:


> Tak, tréningová hala už bude zdá sa čoskoro hotová a podľa fotiek nevyzerá zle.
> Neviete niekto kedy začnú stavať aj hlavnú halu pre MS ?


:? nejak zle vidím, ale je vidím "čoskoro hotovú" hlavnú halu a z tréningových vidím iba podzemné parkoviská.

Samo ak hovoríš o Bratislave, ale aj v Kaschau to je rovnaké. :bash:


----------



## Wizzard

figliar said:


> Tak, tréningová hala už bude zdá sa čoskoro hotová a podľa fotiek nevyzerá zle.
> Neviete niekto kedy začnú stavať aj hlavnú halu pre MS ?


K+ 

TTV, nepochopil si jeho iróniu


----------



## figliar

Nabudúce dám k ironickému príspevku radšej smajlíka 
Je to fakt hanba akú búdu postavia pre MS. Ale hlavne že sa niekto zase pekne nabalí.

A som zvedavý aká bude na zápasoch našich atmosféra keď z 10.000 lístkov dostanú 7000 papaláši a kamaráti. 
Tiež si spomínam ako napr. na MS v ČR bola pred štadiónmi družná atmosféra so stánkami a obchodmi a samozrejme spústou fanúšikov. Ako sa takáto atmosféra MS vytvorí tu? Alebo lepšia otázka by bola kde ? Búda pri hlavnej ceste, prechod pre chodcov, všetko upchaté autami. Zase budeme celému svetu na smiech. Spokojní budú asi len soudruzi na SZĽH.


----------



## Adrian4

^^

Hovoríš o Slovensku? Jaká hlavná hala by sa mala stavať? Môžme byť radi že sa aspoň tá stará rekonštruuje. A pred dokončením si počkáme ešte dobrý polrok. Máš to nejak posunuté. O tom čo hovoríš že je pred dokončením je hlavná hala a to čo sa vedľa nej buduje budú tréningové


----------



## Mareceko

^^
jemu to je jasne...


----------



## ADIHASH

No, ja netvrdím že to budú najlepšie majstrovstvá sveta aké kedy boli, ale taký hnoj, ako tu niektorí píšu to určite nebude ;o)))


----------



## figliar

Adrian4 said:


> ^^
> 
> Hovoríš o Slovensku? Jaká hlavná hala by sa mala stavať? Môžme byť radi že sa aspoň tá stará rekonštruuje. A pred dokončením si počkáme ešte dobrý polrok. Máš to nejak posunuté. O tom čo hovoríš že je pred dokončením je hlavná hala a to čo sa vedľa nej buduje budú tréningové


Môžme byť radi ??? A z čoho sa má človek tešiť ??? Vari z toho že naše poctivo zarobené peniaze pôjdu prostredníctvom daní do vrecka Širokého kamarátom ktorý túto búdu postavia 3-krát drahšie ako by stála v iných krajinách ? Aj keby sa jednalo o architektonicky vydarené dielo a v lepšie zvolenej lokalite, aj tak sa nedá tolerovať nehorázne kradnutie z peňazí daňových poplatníkov. Dobre si pozrite konštrukciu tej haly a porovnajte to so sumou určenou na stavbu. Ak by bol v cene zahrnutý aj protiatómový kryt pod halou pre celú Bratislavu tak by bola cena OK. Inak je to tunel ako vyšitý. Ale kto chce nech je rád.


----------



## marish

ja ta len doplnim, ze v tej cene este NEBOL zahrnuty interier. takze ficko a siroky sa mozu rehotat od rana do vecera. :grouphug:


----------



## ADIHASH

^^
A nie je tam zahrnutý dokonca ani exteriér/myslím exteriérové úpravy/.


----------



## Ayran

^^ je to na zaplakanie ked sa spočitaju kompletne naklady tak sme mohli mat niečo ako v CZ O2 arenu zo všetkym ako sa patri a takto mame....hno:


----------



## Elderik

Ayran said:


> ^^ je to na zaplakanie ked sa spočitaju kompletne naklady tak sme mohli mat niečo ako v CZ O2 arenu zo všetkym ako sa patri a takto mame....hno:


no O2 arenu určite nie ta stala 330mil Eur ale suhlasim že toto je predraženeee !!


----------



## Ayran

stala  ale počitaj ze mi pozname zatial asi 1/3 z celkovej ceny tejto haly.... a kto vie o kolko este stupnu naklady , ale tak aj O2 bola draha... v europe su velke haly a o dost lacnejšie... a taka by nam stačila


----------



## Nido

Ayran said:


> stala  ale počitaj ze mi pozname zatial asi 1/3 z celkovej ceny tejto haly.... a kto vie o kolko este stupnu naklady , ale tak aj O2 bola draha... v europe su velke haly a o dost lacnejšie... a taka by nam stačila


mozes aj ozrejmit ako si sa dopracoval k tej jednej tretine? boli predsa oznamene celkove stavebne naklady aj s treningovkami bez interieru..

O2 mala len priame stavebne naklady okolo 7 miliard Kc ak si pamatam dobre, netreba ale zabudat ze neskor vydavali dlhopisy na par stoviek milionov Eur, takze co ich to celkovo vyjde sa dozvedia niekedy po roku 2020, na ceskych serveroch bol aj zverejneny rozhovor so Sazkou, ktora tvrdila ze ak by vedeli co ich caka s financovanim tak do takeho projektu by v zivote nesli..


----------



## Ayran

tak asize skelet je a bol vzdy ovela lacnejši než vybavenie a celkovy interier


----------



## E499.3056

Ale elektricky na Trnavskej nebudu ani buduci rok a doprava bude aj dalsi rok kolabovat.


----------



## ADIHASH

KLEPETO said:


> Som zvedavý na čo všetko bude stačiť 6,5 mil EUR pri oprave okolitých komunikácií. Ak budú opravovať aj Bajkalskú v úseku Vajnorská-Trnavská čo naozaj potrebuje ako soľ, tak to budú čiastočne vyhodené peniaze, keďže pri búraní a výstavbe Tehelného poľa túto cestu mechanizmy ešte pekne doničia.


Ak si spomenieš, tak ten úsek medzi trnavskou a vajnorskou už bol spravený, ale tak kvalitne že teraz sú tam také výtlky až sa mi chce z toho plakať. Nie je nič lepšie ako pančovaný asfalt.


----------



## ADIHASH

*Hmla ;o)*

Štvrtý žeriav postavený


----------



## ADIHASH




----------



## KLEPETO

ADIHASH said:


> Ak si spomenieš, tak ten úsek medzi trnavskou a vajnorskou už bol spravený, ale tak kvalitne že teraz sú tam také výtlky až sa mi chce z toho plakať. Nie je nič lepšie ako pančovaný asfalt.


To boli iba krátke úseky popri Troch Vežiach a hlavne tam kde robili ten otáčací pruh z druhého smeru od štadióna. Inak väčšia časť tejto ulice ostala s pôvodným kobercom, ktorý je natiahnutý na betónových paneloch. Krásne vidieť ako ten asfalt popukal presne nad tými špárami tých panelov a viac a viac sa tieto praskliny rozširujú.

Ale k veci. Ako pekne si tie žeriavy zladili. Dva zelené a dva žlté.
A to je ich toľko treba na takom malom plácku?


----------



## luky133

Samozrejme, že ich treba toľko aby bola tá cena za rekonštrukciu primeraná nie?  

Ináč práve som zapol STV a hovorili tam, že čoskoro sa začne výber investora na výstavbu parkovacieho domu o veľkosti 500 parkovacích miest v KE vedľa arény.


----------



## sivo

ale? tak predsa sa kosice dockaju


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## hraby

luky133 said:


> Ináč práve som zapol STV a hovorili tam, že čoskoro sa začne výber investora na výstavbu parkovacieho domu o veľkosti 500 parkovacích miest v KE vedľa arény.


neviem, ci STV je to spravne medium, ktoremu sa da verit..


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

off topic - myslite ze farba zeriavu e.g. zlte vyssie a zelene su nizsie -urcuju maximalnu hmotnost aku moze zeriav zdvihnut?


----------



## Teapack2

*zeby predsa sikme steny?*

Na fotke c. 2 od adihasha si vsimnite tie nadstavce na bocnej konstrukcii, nie su vodorovne, ale sikme. Nevie niekto urobit detaily tej casti, ci je to tak len nahodou/docasne alebo zamerne sikme?


----------



## hraby

Marek.kvackaj said:


> off topic - myslite ze farba zeriavu e.g. zlte vyssie a zelene su nizsie -urcuju maximalnu hmotnost aku moze zeriav zdvihnut?


nie


----------



## palsoft

Teapack2 said:


> Na fotke c. 2 od adihasha si vsimnite tie nadstavce na bocnej konstrukcii, nie su vodorovne, ale sikme. Nevie niekto urobit detaily tej casti, ci je to tak len nahodou/docasne alebo zamerne sikme?


dnes som nad tym na zastavke dumal, ze k comu to tam asi tak bude.. oba sklenene "vycnelky" uz maju svoju kostru postavenu a toto je dost mimo od nich. Bude to sluzit zrejme k niecomu inemu.. Mozno nejaky drziak vlajok? Neviem


----------



## SunshineBB

palsoft said:


> dnes som nad tym na zastavke dumal, ze k comu to tam asi tak bude.. oba sklenene "vycnelky" uz maju svoju kostru postavenu a toto je dost mimo od nich. Bude to sluzit zrejme k niecomu inemu.. Mozno nejaky drziak vlajok? Neviem


alebo to bude na bilboard hno:


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## E499.3056

^^ konecne mozu znova pracovat bez problemov, sneh sa roztopil a uz je teplo


----------



## xyzed

su nejake vizualizacie toho ako ma tato cast pri stadione vyzerat?? maju tu byt 2 treningove haly a park house ci len 1 treningova hala ci???


----------



## potkanX

co sa pamatam tak tam maju byt dve treningove ihriska, ale posledne plany som z toho videl viac jako pred pol rokom.


----------



## ADIHASH

xyzed said:


> su nejake vizualizacie toho ako ma tato cast pri stadione vyzerat?? maju tu byt 2 treningove haly a park house ci len 1 treningova hala ci???


Tréningová hala bude jedna, v nej dve ľadové plochy a pod ňou budú garáže. Vedľa by mala byť podla všetkého nejaká administratívna budova alebo také niečo.
Inak dnes tam postavili žeriav č. 5.


----------



## Elderik

to kolko tych zeriavov tam ešte bude


----------



## Majnolajno44

Dnes som siel okolo stadiona, ponahlal som sa a tak som nestihal odfotit. Zo zadnej strany je ta fasada celkom taka "clenita", zdala sa mi viac ako spredu ale mohlo to byt uhlom pohladu. Ze jeden pruh vystupeny, dalsi odstupeny atd...nevsimol som si ci je to pravidelne takto odstupnovane alebo ako presne.



cibula said:


> Ak toto bude clenite, tak zjem puk.


:eat:


----------



## luky133

> BRATISLAVA 4. marca (SITA) - Výrub okolo 400 stromov si vyžiada výstavba prístupovej komunikácie a protihlukovej steny súvisiaca s rekonštrukciu Zimného štadióna Ondreja Nepelu v Bratislave.


Samozrejme v Bratislave nepoznajú presádzanie stromov veď to by išlo menej peňazí do vrecka investora...

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5270679/pre-rekonstrukciu-stadiona-vyrubu-okolo-400-stromov.html


----------



## eminencia

luky133 said:


> Samozrejme v Bratislave nepoznajú presádzanie stromov veď to by išlo menej peňazí do vrecka investora...
> 
> http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5270679/pre-rekonstrukciu-stadiona-vyrubu-okolo-400-stromov.html


Presádzanie stromov má jasné limity a podľa povrchného pohľadu sa mi zdá, že tie stromy sú priveľké, neverím však, že by ten počet vyrúbaných stromov nemohlo znížiť citlivejšie riešenie celého komplexu.


----------



## luky133

Nemyslel som presadiť všetky stromy. Bolo by to určite finančne náročné, ale verím, že z tých 400 sa dalo aspoň takých 50 až 100 zachrániť presádzaním. A keď sme pritom tak i strašne dávno vedeli presádzať obrovské stromy takže i teraz by niektoré išli. Teda súdiac podľa tohto:


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Teraz to už nejde, lebo nemáme také parné válce.:colgate:


----------



## J1mbo

^^este by to chcelo zistit ze ako dlho prezil ten strom po presadeni...z korenov mu asi vela neostalo...


----------



## Joey_T

Presádzanie dospelých stromov je bežné, v zahraničí to robia špecializované firmy, stromy sa vyberajú s celým balom zeminy, aby utrpeli čo najmenší šok zo zmeny prostredia.


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## R1S0

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/8923/p3020030.jpg hno:hno:


----------



## Majnolajno44

§ 60, zákon č. 8/2009 Z.z.:

(7) ... Zvislé dopravné značky sa umiestňujú pri pravom okraji cesty v smere jazdy vozidiel.

Tato znacka tym padom znamena zakaz vjazdu dalej po Trnavskej.


----------



## sivo

inak super foto adihas


----------



## ADIHASH

sivo said:


> inak super foto adihas


ďakujem


----------



## SunshineBB

na poslednej fotke . .tie borovice pojdu dole? dufam ze nie ..


----------



## Adrian4

^^
Vďaka za foto. Štadión sa nám už ohraničil. Bude to taký sklenený kvádrik


----------



## Adrian4

Ak si porovnáte vizualizaciu a realitu, tak zatial dodržiavajú návrh. Pre porovnanie:

















Ja som zvedavý ako spravia tú prednnú časť s tými nepravidelnými štvoruholníkmi


----------



## seem

Majnolajno44 said:


> http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/2581/dscn0584w.jpg
> 
> § 60, zákon č. 8/2009 Z.z.:
> 
> (7) ... Zvislé dopravné značky sa umiestňujú pri pravom okraji cesty v smere jazdy vozidiel.
> 
> Tato znacka tym padom znamena zakaz vjazdu dalej po Trnavskej.


Sranda by bola keby tam niekto zastal a ešte by dostal pokutu.


----------



## marish

^^ no zastat nemusis. ta znacka jasne hovori, ten usek trnavskej musis obist cez stavenisko.


----------



## eminencia

Adrian4 said:


> Ak si porovnáte vizualizaciu a realitu, tak zatial dodržiavajú návrh. Pre porovnanie:
> 
> Ja som zvedavý ako spravia tú prednnú časť s tými nepravidelnými štvoruholníkmi


To by bolo skutočne tragické, keby ani tento návrh nedodržali :hahano:.


----------



## ADIHASH

Mňa by zaujímalo či tam budú tie vysúvacie schody.


----------



## Trak-Tor

Dnes som siel okolo, uz pribudli nejake "sikme" "obkladove" "zeleza" aj na tom rohu od Trnavskej. Nuz co, zelezo je zelezo, skalda sa to rychlo. Len sa obavam toho, az tam zacnu ludia dupat... to bude hukot...
:cheers:


----------



## ADIHASH

To bude skôr oceľ ako železo


----------



## ADIHASH

*Včera:*


----------



## Trak-Tor

ADIHASH said:


>


Aaaa, prva treningova plocha ma uz aj mantinely....
No dnes im to pocasie trochu skomplikovalo, ale inak im to ide svizne...
:cheers:


----------



## xyzed

Trak-Tor said:


> Aaaa, prva treningova plocha ma uz aj mantinely....
> No dnes im to pocasie trochu skomplikovalo, ale inak im to ide svizne...
> :cheers:


mantinely?? mne sa nezda..ci?


----------



## SunshineBB

xyzed said:


> mantinely?? mne sa nezda..ci?


docasne šalovacie mantinely pre zapalenych robotnikov hokejistov


----------



## wuane

jj mantinely,beton pojde odtaal potaal...


----------



## Ayran

to je forma na liatie betonu ... ked to leju tak uz by tam mali byt aj trubky na mrazenie ... to šalovanie sa da preč a takisto tam pridu mantinely


----------



## g6g9

vy ste riadni stavbári


----------



## ADIHASH

V tom prípade by tam mohlo byť aj 6 tréningových plôch :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ejo

nebude tá treningová plocha trochu primalá alebo až veľmi malá?


----------



## ADIHASH

^^
Nič, to proste nie je tréningová plocha, srandu si robia všetci.:nuts:


----------



## Ayran

^^ njn  treningovky budu rovnako otočene ako hlavna plocha


----------



## alien

haha, vy ste riadni humoristi, ale dobre padne sa trocha zasmiat po ranu


----------



## g6g9

vedľa tréningovej haly
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/4103/1nppodorys.jpg


----------



## Aan

vo vacsom rozliseni by to neslo? predsa len trojmegovy obrazok je dost maly

ale inak vitaj na fore a mojom ignore liste


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

g6g9 said:


> vedľa tréningovej haly
> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/4103/1nppodorys.jpg


zaujimave ^^ Diky


----------



## caicoo

^^velmi komicke, obaja! prosim o delhno:


----------



## SunshineBB

Aan said:


> vo vacsom rozliseni by to neslo? predsa len trojmegovy obrazok je dost maly
> 
> ale inak vitaj na fore a mojom ignore liste


aby si sa neposral hno: este ze ma mas v ignore liste :lol:


----------



## CI3r1cK

Aan said:


> vo vacsom rozliseni by to neslo? predsa len trojmegovy obrazok je dost maly
> 
> ale inak vitaj na fore a mojom ignore liste


V ktorom období stredoveku žiješ, že ti trojmegový obrázok robí problém? :nuts:


----------



## ejo

ADIHASH said:


> V tom prípade by tam mohlo byť aj 6 tréningových plôch :lol::lol::lol:


no ešte že tak už som si myslel že tam budú trénovať myši  :nuts:


----------



## J1mbo

podla mna tiez nebudu davat 28 dni na vytvrdnutie betonu ale davaju do toho dake primesy, takze kludne to mozu stihnu, teda ak chcu


----------



## R1S0

to sportove spolocenske centrum je sucast stadiona?


----------



## Ayran

http://www.facebook.com/find-friend...ebar#!/video/video.php?v=1281738856548&ref=mf
video


----------



## ADIHASH

^^
Pekné video.


----------



## JimmySK

http://2011.iihfworlds.com

na stranke uz su nejake zaujimave veci... 

listky by sa mali predavat zaciatkom septembra, 

info o Arene... zaujal ma nejme datum najme koniec stavby takze som zvedavy ci to stihnu vsetko aj vo vnutri mat hotove... 

*Fakty o aréne*

Rekonštrukcia zimného štadióna Ondreja Nepelu (O. Nepela bol olympijský víťaz v krasokorčuľovaní z roku 1976)

* Rozpočet: 63 mil. EUR
* Financovanie prestavby zabezpečuje v ropku 2010 Vláda slovenskej republiky
* Mesto Bratislava finalcovalo rekonštrukciu v roku 2009, štát zabezpečí financovanie v rokoch 2010 a 2011
* Projekt
o hlavná aréna a dve tréningové plochy
o kapacita 10 000 miest
o začiatok prestavby: 23. apríla 2009
o stav na začiatku februára 2010: štadión je pod strechou
o ukončenie prestavby: 30. novembra 2010 (február 2011 vrátane tréningových hál)


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## ADIHASH

Inak som véééélmi zvedavý na to či namiesto cyklistického štadiónu spravia ten park.


----------



## palsoft

Dnes začali na prednú stranu od cesty montovať nejaké panely pod tú oceľovú konštrukciu. Neviete niekto, čo to je? Fotky nemám


----------



## Ssomit

palsoft said:


> Dnes začali na prednú stranu od cesty montovať nejaké panely pod tú oceľovú konštrukciu. Neviete niekto, čo to je? Fotky nemám


Nahodou som siel okolo


----------



## MordarGrunn

^^
to by ma velmi zaujimalo co to ma zas byt.. som myslel ze bude vidiet zo stadiona priamo na ulicu a naopak..


----------



## caicoo

to su ale hajzlici, a na to daju este reflexne skla aby to pre istotu efektne vyzeralo
podla vsetkeho to vyzera tak ze chodit po obvode sa bude dat na prizemi+2 podlazia


----------



## alien

mozno tam budu dake obchodiky - obcerstvenie a tak na tom poschodi


----------



## TTV

marish said:


> 4 nadzemne podlazie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> priecne rezy:


Ja typujem že sú tam lóže pre VIP 

Pozor v reze sa pozeráte smerom od tréningových hál na pôdoryse je to presne na opačnej strane (ako na reze).

Ale asi nemajú čisté svedomie keď sa "skovávajú".


----------



## ADIHASH

caicoo said:


> to su ale hajzlici, a na to daju este reflexne skla aby to pre istotu efektne vyzeralo
> podla vsetkeho to vyzera tak ze chodit po obvode sa bude dat na prizemi+2 podlazia


No podľa tých obrázkov to vyzerá tak že to tretie podlažie bude vyhradené pre VIPčkárov.


----------



## palsoft

^^ to by bolo celkom rozumné vysvetlenie.. tak nech sa schovávajú


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## defenderba

Ako vidím, tak "jama" sa nám pekne zaplňa


----------



## sckesk

Nafotene iba mobilom, no co viac by ste ale mohli cakat z chudobneho vychodu


----------



## R1S0

tak to treningova plocha bude sdiet na tych tenuckych pilierikoch a tych cudnych V konzoliach vzadu...?

no musia to mat sakra dobre prepocitane....


----------



## ejo

škoda že to tak všetko odfláknu a že všetko robia už v hodine dvanástej. keby sa na to hned pripravovali a porobili všetko tak ako má byt. a hlavne v KE mohli vymenit tie plechy za sklo a to už aj dávno ved na tom štadione su stale neaké akcie. a zato vláda im mohla v tom pomoct tiež. potom doprava som zvedavy ako sa to vyrieši hlavne v KE kde majú nerekonstruované elektricky v BA je to o niečo lepsie aj s autobusmi. 
potom to okolie kašlať na paneláky ale cesty zástavky smetiaky no uvidime. 
ked to budu robit tak to uz mali zacat teraz potom sa budu ponahlat a vydrzí to akurát tak pol roka a potom sa to vsetko pokazí.


----------



## MordarGrunn

no neviem neviem ako je to v ba s tou dopravou v porovnani s KE... u nas je prosimpekne z celkoveho poctu 868 ks prevadzkovanych vozidiel len 177 vozidiel nizkopodlaznych alebo ciastocne nizkopodlaznych. 0 nizkopodlaznych alebo ciastocne nizkopodlaznych elektrieciek.... tj celkovo je to 20% nizkopodlaznych vozidiel z celkoveho poctu. v kosiciach je to celkovo 350 vozidiel a z toho 77 nizkopodlaznych, tj 22%.. to sa moze zdat ze je zhruba rovnako. v kosiciach ale jazdi viac nizkopodlaznych 18m vozidiel nez u nas. takze je to tam zatial lepsie. tak isto elektricky maju aspon v malom pocte ciastocne nizkopodlazne.... je to tragicke v oboch mestach.. pride mi az na neuverenie ze existuju na svete mesta kde jazdia vyhradne moderne nizkopodlazne vozidla vo verejnej doprave...


----------



## santiago calatrava

ejo said:


> škoda že to tak všetko odfláknu a že všetko robia už v hodine dvanástej. keby sa na to hned pripravovali a porobili všetko tak ako má byt. a hlavne v KE mohli vymenit tie plechy za sklo a to už aj dávno ved na tom štadione su stale neaké akcie. a zato vláda im mohla v tom pomoct tiež. potom doprava som zvedavy ako sa to vyrieši hlavne v KE kde majú nerekonstruované elektricky v BA je to o niečo lepsie aj s autobusmi.
> potom to okolie kašlať na paneláky ale cesty zástavky smetiaky no uvidime.
> ked to budu robit tak to uz mali zacat teraz potom sa budu ponahlat a vydrzí to akurát tak pol roka a potom sa to vsetko pokazí.


Zostava nieco vyse roka. Aj keby len teraz zacali s koordinovanou cinnostou zameranou na dopravu a infrastrukturu, a aj neskor na upravove a cistiace prace( lebo na viac sa nezmozeme), stihla by sa aka-taka priprava majstrovstiev sveta v oboch mestach. Bratislava v case konania majstrovstiev vsak nebude mat dostojnu zeleznicnu stanicu, letisko( vo vystavbe), ani autobusovu stanicu. O kvalitnom stadione mozeme polemizovat az kratko pred zaciatkom majstrovstiev a az samotne majstrovstva preveria jeho kvalitu( skuska ohnom). Ubytovacie kapacity Bratislavy nepostacuju predovsetkym zastupenim troch, styroch hviezdiciek, pripadne pocitame s kapacitami Sheratonu a Kempinski :lol:. Vsak milosrdna Vieden prichyli spolocensky a kulturne unavenych hokejovych priaznivcov, ved v Bratislave aj tak nie je co vidiet a robit, co je dalsi dlhorocny problem mesta. Ostava este esteticka stranka miest v okoli stadiona, predovsetkym vzhlad Trnavskeho myta, okolia Trnavskej cesty a Bajkalskej do ktorych rekonstrukcie a estetickej upravy najviac vkladam svoje naivne nadeje. 
Kedze som viac Bratislavcan ako Kosican, nechcem kritizovat mesto, ku ktoremu nemam vztah, no uz len zo zaberov na mesto a okolie stadiona a sklamanych komentarov vidno, ze Kosice sa nechcu kvalitne pripravit na MS. 
MS su masovou akciou vacsieho formatu ako silvestrovske oslavy, obe mesta maju sancu dokazat, ake su skutocne schopnosti poskytnut navstevnikom kvalitne sluzby. Budem sa nesmierne hanbit, ak sa zo Slovenska, clenskeho statu EU a clena OECD budu po skonceni MS vracat ludia nespokojni s kvalitou sluzieb a organizaciou.


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^



> vidno, ze Kosice sa nechcu kvalitne pripravit na MS.


TO si snáď nemyslel vážne, čiže príprava na MS má byť podľa teba v réžií mesta?

Prečo sa potom v Bratislave robí všetko za štátne a do Košíc plynie h.... ?

Opravil by som ťa. "Vidno, že štát sa nechce kvalitne pripraviť na MS." Proste vidím to tak, že na MS je primárna Bratislava a Košice nikoho nezaujímajú.


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## ejo

alexander.27 said:


> ^^
> to nie je celkom pravda, pretoze akosi zatial mesto Bratislava investuje do prestavby stadionu...stat sa nejako nehrnie


no myslím, že sa to písalo ale financovanie rekonštrukcie štadiona prevzal teraz štát nie náhodou?


----------



## ejo

santiago calatrava said:


> Zostava nieco vyse roka. Aj keby len teraz zacali s koordinovanou cinnostou zameranou na dopravu a infrastrukturu, a aj neskor na upravove a cistiace prace( lebo na viac sa nezmozeme), stihla by sa aka-taka priprava majstrovstiev sveta v oboch mestach. Bratislava v case konania majstrovstiev vsak nebude mat dostojnu zeleznicnu stanicu, letisko( vo vystavbe), ani autobusovu stanicu. O kvalitnom stadione mozeme polemizovat az kratko pred zaciatkom majstrovstiev a az samotne majstrovstva preveria jeho kvalitu( skuska ohnom). Ubytovacie kapacity Bratislavy nepostacuju predovsetkym zastupenim troch, styroch hviezdiciek, pripadne pocitame s kapacitami Sheratonu a Kempinski :lol:. Vsak milosrdna Vieden prichyli spolocensky a kulturne unavenych hokejovych priaznivcov, ved v Bratislave aj tak nie je co vidiet a robit, co je dalsi dlhorocny problem mesta. Ostava este esteticka stranka miest v okoli stadiona, predovsetkym vzhlad Trnavskeho myta, okolia Trnavskej cesty a Bajkalskej do ktorych rekonstrukcie a estetickej upravy najviac vkladam svoje naivne nadeje.
> Kedze som viac Bratislavcan ako Kosican, nechcem kritizovat mesto, ku ktoremu nemam vztah, no uz len zo zaberov na mesto a okolie stadiona a sklamanych komentarov vidno, ze Kosice sa nechcu kvalitne pripravit na MS.
> MS su masovou akciou vacsieho formatu ako silvestrovske oslavy, obe mesta maju sancu dokazat, ake su skutocne schopnosti poskytnut navstevnikom kvalitne sluzby. Budem sa nesmierne hanbit, ak sa zo Slovenska, clenskeho statu EU a clena OECD budu po skonceni MS vracat ludia nespokojni s kvalitou sluzieb a organizaciou.


mal som na mysli vymenenie tých plechov na KE štadione za normálny obklad slušný a hodný MS veď je to reprezentácia nielen hokeja na Sk ale aj mesta. dalej kosice vyhrali EHMK (europske hlavné mesto kultury) tak by tam mal štát tiež pomoct tiež to nie je prezentácie len košíc a tiež nejdu peniaze z daní z turizmu len KE ale ide to celému štátu. 
stadion nevidim ako taký problem a ani letisko pretože letisková odletová hala bude v tom čase už dávno dokončena (jún 2010 pred voľbami) a príletová (terajšia stará časť) už bude minimálne zbúraná takže tam tá vstupná brána ako taká bude. 
BA sa môže hanbiť lebo projekty na mlynských nivoch (autobusová stanica) a železničná stanica mali byt uprednostnené a schválené uzemné konanie čo najskôr hned ako sa dozvedeli o konaní MS na Slovensku. Lenže určití K0K0t! tam asi zaspali na vavrínoch. nemusí všetko vyzerať Tip Top ale dôležité je aby tam bolo čiské okolie či už na vstupných bránach (letisko,bus,žel) a prestupových staniciach. Nerieši sa všetko kupenim mercedes autobusov. 
to isté v KE a aj z hlavnou stanicou tam si myslim, že by sa dal vymeniť sklenený obklad poločit nová dlažba a nové sedačky inak je tá stanica v pohode. 
ci už sa dá robit nieco v BA alebo KE na rozdiel od Viedne tak to si mylsim, že zasa až tak veľmi na tom zle nie je BA a KE zabaviť sa dá kde turisti majú ist kde. Ale to je tiež chyba KDH magistrátu v BA lebo tam uribili akurát tak väčšiu skazu ako osohu. V BA už mal byť dávno zábavný park na konkurenciu viedne, alebo vodný svet ci uz ako aquapark alebo ako aquarium. Ba ma tu vyhodu a aj Sk ze su tu Cesi a Poliaci co sa sa lepsie dorozumieme s nimi ako s Madarmi alebo Rakušanmi. 
V Ke to isté cetrum môže byt krásne, bary mozu byt tiez ale co jeden den si pozriem centrum, idem sa zabavit druhy tiez, pozriem si zoo, a čo dalej. 
Tie mestá vobec neplánujú aku udržať turistou čo najdlhšie. 
Riešia roky veci ktoré sa stále odkladajú lebo nevedia do toho poriadne investovať.


mimochodom *santiago calatrava* v tom tvojom podtitulku:"*kraj bieedy je ten kraj...* predpokladám, máš preklep zabudol si napísať *N*


----------



## santiago calatrava

CI3r1cK said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> TO si snáď nemyslel vážne, čiže príprava na MS má byť podľa teba v réžií mesta?
> 
> Prečo sa potom v Bratislave robí všetko za štátne a do Košíc plynie h.... ?
> 
> Opravil by som ťa. "Vidno, že štát sa nechce kvalitne pripraviť na MS." Proste vidím to tak, že na MS je primárna Bratislava a Košice nikoho nezaujímajú.


Realita je, ze sa v spolocnosti pretriasa statne kontra sukromne. Mna ako Slovaka kapitalom nezaangazovaneho do pripravy MS zaujima to, aka bude kvalita sluzieb, nie to, kolko na priprave zarobim. Vyspele spolocnosti maju delbu statne- sukromne dobre zmenedžovanú s takym isty zaujmom- dosiahnut adekvatnu kvalitu, ktora sa zhodnoti. V nasom ranom kapitalizme chce kazdy zbohatnut hned a na kvalitu sa ... MS su dosial najvacsou sancou Slovenska zhodnotit kvalitu sluzieb. Je to velka investicia do buducnosti, co si vsak my tu v plienkach este neuvedomujeme a pravdepodobne prepasneme sancu. 
To, ze sa Kosice a Bratislava nechcu kvalitne pripravit na MS vidim v tom, ze nefunguje delba statne- sukromne v kooperacii na urovni oboch miest.


----------



## R1S0

alexander.27 said:


> ^^
> to nie je celkom pravda, pretoze akosi zatial mesto Bratislava investuje do prestavby stadionu...stat sa nejako nehrnie


co to splietas? hno:
hoci aj mesto teraz plati,vsetko bude preplacat ministerstvo.
ten clanok je dokonca aj v tomto topicu.


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## ejo

^^ no ono na tom sa dohodlo už skorej a myslim že BA mesto platilo ten projek len po zbúranie starého štadióna a postavenie železnej konštrukcie. Po dokončený konštrukcie mal (neviem či) prevziať stavbu štát. Opravte ma niekto ak sa mýlim.


----------



## KLEPETO

No ak som to z článku dobre pochopil tak štát sa bude podieľať na samotnej stavbe iba 1/3. Takže si to bratislavčania zaplatia z väčšej časti celé za svoje, plus nevyhnutná úprava okolitých komunikácii.


----------



## hali

S tym financovanim stadiona v BA je to asi tak ako so vsetkym v BA a sice,ze to plati vzdy stat!!!Teda my vsetci obyvatelia nie Bratislavy.Financovanie stadiona bolo v rezii mesta BA do 31.12.2009 a od 1.1.2010 prebera financovanie stat...Zdroj sa mi nechce hladat,ak niekto ma chut staci si prelistovat slovenske denniky,urcite to najdete.Vtip je v tom je ze v roku 2009 boli tie investicie viac-menej smiesne,co musi zaplatit blava.Najvacsia cast financii je deklarovana na roky 2010 a 1011.Vychadza to asi tak,ze BA zaplati maximalne 1/3 z celkovej ceny a mozno to bude len 1/4...Zvysok plati stat...Myslim ale,ze v nasom bratislavocentralistickom state ( uzasne slovo)je toto celkom normalne spravanie a spravodlive delenie statnych penazi).


----------



## Phill

hali said:


> S tym financovanim stadiona v BA je to asi tak ako so vsetkym v BA a sice,ze to plati vzdy stat!!!Teda my vsetci obyvatelia nie Bratislavy.Financovanie stadiona bolo v rezii mesta BA do 31.12.2009 a od 1.1.2010 prebera financovanie stat...Zdroj sa mi nechce hladat,ak niekto ma chut staci si prelistovat slovenske denniky,urcite to najdete.Vtip je v tom je ze v roku 2009 boli tie investicie viac-menej smiesne,co musi zaplatit blava.Najvacsia cast financii je deklarovana na roky 2010 a 1011.Vychadza to asi tak,ze BA zaplati maximalne 1/3 z celkovej ceny a mozno to bude len 1/4...Zvysok plati stat...Myslim ale,ze v nasom bratislavocentralistickom state ( uzasne slovo)je toto celkom normalne spravanie a spravodlive delenie statnych penazi).


ja ti s tým zdrojom, kde je rozpísané financovanie pomôžem:



alexander.27 said:


> vsetko urcite nepreplati ministerstvo
> http://www.szlh.sk/clanok/51040-Hlavne-mesto-SR-by-malo-dat-na-ZS-takmer-84-milionov
> 
> ale je to jedno, v principe dost doplaca Bratislava
> a cely projekt majstrovstiev mal realizovat hokejovy zvaz a nie hodit na obe mesta (tie skor symbolicky)



----
skrátka niektorí ľudia budú počuť len to čo chcú a ich obmedzené myslenie ich neprinúti k hlbšej úvahe..


----------



## hali

Phill said:


> ja ti s tým zdrojom, kde je rozpísané financovanie pomôžem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> skrátka niektorí ľudia budú počuť len to čo chcú a ich obmedzené myslenie ich neprinúti k hlbšej úvahe..



zdroj: http://hokej.sme.sk/c/4905021/prestavba-zimneho-stadiona-slovana-je-zatial-v-predstihu.html

uvadza sa 62 mld.€ bez DPH, z toho zaplati stat 40 mld.€,cize 2/3 a mesto ba zaplati teda 1/3--presne ako som napisal...Samozrejme,ze cena pojde hore,myslis si,ze ten rozdiel zaplati mesto ba??? zabudni,zvysok doplati stat a rad sa stavim s Tebou o moju mesacnu vyplatu)-nie je to vobec malo...
a neber vsetko tak tragicky,my sme uz zvyknuti ako to chodi na SK.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Ja však nechápem že kde v Košiciach budu všetci fanúšikovia, delegati , funkcionári a novinári ubytovaní. Je v KE viac takých hotelov ako Slovan? Ja to mesto moc nepoznám ale čo viem tak len zopar penziónov a jeden velký hotel Slovan. Tu v BA je aspon 30 velkých hotelov a tie ubatovacie kapacity majú aj 2násobnu rezervu co bolo aj v hodnotení IIHF ale v tom hodnotení bola podmienka ze v KE by sa malo postavit aspon 5-7 velkých hotelov a co viem žiadny sa nepostavil kolko je v KE hotelov ako Slovan? toto bude asi najväčší problém no vidim to tak že to bude veľké FOPA


----------



## mirolesko

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Ja však nechápem že kde v Košiciach budu všetci fanúšikovia, delegati , funkcionári a novinári ubytovaní. Je v KE viac takých hotelov ako Slovan? Ja to mesto moc nepoznám ale čo viem tak len zopar penziónov a jeden velký hotel Slovan. Tu v BA je aspon 30 velkých hotelov a tie ubatovacie kapacity majú aj 2násobnu rezervu co bolo aj v hodnotení IIHF ale v tom hodnotení bola podmienka ze v KE by sa malo postavit aspon 5-7 velkých hotelov a co viem žiadny sa nepostavil kolko je v KE hotelov ako Slovan? toto bude asi najväčší problém no vidim to tak že to bude veľké FOPA


O kosice sa ty neboj tam je hotelov dost....Doubletree, Yasmin, Bristol, Zlaty Dukat, Golden Royal či MAraton - to vsetko su 4* hotely plus su tu velke 3* ako Centrum, GLoria Palac, Teledom a ked uz na co pride ved aj my v Presove mame Duklu, Enschante ci Carpe Diem :lol:


----------



## Kvietok

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Ja však nechápem že kde v Košiciach budu všetci fanúšikovia, delegati , funkcionári a novinári ubytovaní. Je v KE viac takých hotelov ako Slovan? Ja to mesto moc nepoznám ale čo viem tak len zopar penziónov a jeden velký hotel Slovan. Tu v BA je aspon 30 velkých hotelov a tie ubatovacie kapacity majú aj 2násobnu rezervu co bolo aj v hodnotení IIHF ale v tom hodnotení bola podmienka ze v KE by sa malo postavit aspon 5-7 velkých hotelov a co viem žiadny sa nepostavil kolko je v KE hotelov ako Slovan? toto bude asi najväčší problém no vidim to tak že to bude veľké FOPA



Velke ktore za nieco stoja su naozaj len tie dva Slovan/Hilton4*-170 izieb a Yasmin4*-166 izieb. Z vacsich su tam este Centrum 3* (commie-bordel hotel, designom nieco na sposob Kieva v Ba. Tam by som pred zapasom so SVK takticky ubytoval cechurov) a velika je tiez Akademia 2*, ale to je uz skor ubytovna.
Stredne velkych s kapacitou do 100 lozok je cca 15-20, z tych ktore za daco stoja- Bankov 4* , Bristol 4* , Best Western 3*, Gloria Palace 3*, Muzza 3* , Slavia 3*.
Je mozne ze som na nieco zabudol, pisal som len po pamati co som pred nejakym pol rokom cital clanok v hotel blogu. Ci to bude stacit uvidime, je ale fakt ze toho v Ke bolo v plane este o dost viac.
EDIT--- Vidim ze ma miro predbehol a doplnil.
Ako pise 20 minut vzdialeny, 90 tisicovy presov v dobach pred krizou a otvorenim velkych DTbH a Yasminu supploval nedostatocne kapacity v KE.


----------



## sivo

stych poslednych foto vidiet ze sa na tribunach nieco roby, zisli by sa dake foto ak niekto vie


----------



## eminencia

hali said:


> zdroj: http://hokej.sme.sk/c/4905021/prestavba-zimneho-stadiona-slovana-je-zatial-v-predstihu.html
> 
> uvadza sa 62 mld.€ bez DPH, z toho zaplati stat 40 mld.€,cize 2/3 a mesto ba zaplati teda 1/3--presne ako som napisal...Samozrejme,ze cena pojde hore,myslis si,ze ten rozdiel zaplati mesto ba??? zabudni,zvysok doplati stat a rad sa stavim s Tebou o moju mesacnu vyplatu)-nie je to vobec malo...
> a neber vsetko tak tragicky,my sme uz zvyknuti ako to chodi na SK.


Článok ktorý cituješ je asi o 9 mesiacov starší, taktiež neuvádza zdroj informácií, Článok na SZĽH cituje Generálneho investora Bratislavy, ktorý to bude financovať, takže pre mňa má oveľa vyššiu výpovednú hodnotu. Čo znamená že štát zaplatí menej ako 50% nákladov (40 z 83 mil.) Mrzí ma že Košice nedostanú nič, ale tvrdiť že by sa celé Slovensko skladalo na Bratislavu je prehnané, hlavne z dlhodobého hľadiska.


----------



## Kvietok

eminencia said:


> ale tvrdiť že by sa celé Slovensko skladalo na Bratislavu je prehnané, hlavne z dlhodobého hľadiska.


Ak ta mozem poprosit rozved tuto svoju myslienku, lebo podla mna :
-Z dlhodobeho hladiska bude stadion vyuzivat +- len bratislavsky slovan (+nejake ine podujatia z kt. profituje vlastnik).
-Ak by sa este niekedy na slovensku MS konali , tak by sa za predpokladu postavenia petrzalskej haly mimo bratislavy ani nehralo (aj ked je mozno otazne, ci by to bratislavska infrastruktura zvladla).
Takze z dlhodobeho hladiska z toho pre zvysok slovenska moc pozitivneho neplynie.


----------



## bailey

Kvietok said:


> Ak ta mozem poprosit rozved tuto svoju myslienku, lebo podla mna :
> -Z dlhodobeho hladiska bude stadion vyuzivat +- len bratislavsky slovan (+nejake ine podujatia z kt. profituje vlastnik).
> -Ak by sa este niekedy na slovensku MS konali , tak by sa za predpokladu postavenia petrzalskej haly mimo bratislavy ani nehralo (aj ked je mozno otazne, ci by to bratislavska infrastruktura zvladla).
> Takze z dlhodobeho hladiska z toho pre zvysok slovenska moc pozitivneho neplynie.


Sorry, but i don't understand this discussion of the stadium. I think every country in world especially the capital has to have a stadium which can REPRESENT the whole country ...


----------



## peterthegreat

Kvietok said:


> Ak ta mozem poprosit rozved tuto svoju myslienku, lebo podla mna :
> -Z dlhodobeho hladiska bude stadion vyuzivat +- len bratislavsky slovan (+nejake ine podujatia z kt. profituje vlastnik).
> -Ak by sa este niekedy na slovensku MS konali , tak by sa za predpokladu postavenia petrzalskej haly mimo bratislavy ani nehralo (aj ked je mozno otazne, ci by to bratislavska infrastruktura zvladla).
> Takze z dlhodobeho hladiska z toho pre zvysok slovenska moc pozitivneho neplynie.


a este jedna myslienka.... 

nechapem tieto argumenty... 

mam otazky???
keby sa podobny stadion postavil v bystrici -+ kto by ho vyuzival? podujati by bolo viacej ako v bts? aka je tam infrastruktura (nie cestna samozrejme)? a aky by to teda prinieslo prinos pre ostatne slovensko???? 

plus si zabudol, ze stadion bude vyuzivat skola, krasokorculiarsky oddiel... 

ja by som bol samozrejme za to, aby nove, moderne, velke stadiony boli po celom slovensku, ale treba vychadzat aj z realneho stavu... fakt neviem, ako by aj taky "maly" stadion (10tis miest) fungoval v meste ktore ma menej ako 100tis obyvatelov... skor treba postavit nove sportove stanky s kapacitou cca. 3-5tis divakov... ale na takych sa uz europske/svetove majstrovstva konat nemozu... znamenalo by to vsak celkovy rozvoj prislusnych sportov a zvysenie kvality a medzinarodnej konkurencieschopnosti....


----------



## Kvietok

bailey said:


> Sorry, but i don't understand this discussion of the stadium. I think every country in world especially the capital has to have a stadium which can REPRESENT the whole country ...



Let me answer you by a question: what do u think will foreign media write about situation in Slovakia when theyll have to go to kosice stadium by foot because theres no way how to park a car. Headlines like: Same country different story!! Blinky Capital, dusty country policy worth of Belarus!


----------



## ADIHASH

*DNES:*


----------



## marish

aponze tie fotky toto vlakno zachranuju. :yes:


----------



## CI3r1cK

Dnes som šiel okolo Steel Areny a začína tam panovať čilý ruch, dosť robotníkov aj nejaké tie mechanizmy. 
Ak by to mohol niekto cvaknúť nebol by som proti


----------



## vlaDyka

informacia v _Pravdivej_ dnesnej tlaci : 
^^ post
*Pri zimáku rastie aj Širokého hotel. Načierno*

"..._Pri Zimnom štadióne Ondreja Nepelu rastie 12-podlažný hotel a administratívne centrum, na ktoré investorská akciovka Tehelné pole doteraz nezískala stavebné povolenie._..."


----------



## hurahura

^^ nedivil by som sa ze ten hotel na cierno stavaju z tej statnej a mestskej dotacie. Siroky si buduje siroke imperium. pekne sracky.


----------



## ADIHASH

^^
Hnus, hnus, hnus, takto sa rozčúliť hneď zrána kua.:bash: Čo sa dá na toto povedať? Sme proste na Slovensku hno:hno:hno:


----------



## tuomas666

:wtf: to je uz poriadna drzost. ale vlastne co sa mu moze stat?


----------



## J1mbo

uplne presne ten isty clanok je aj na sme
http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5297381/k-zimaku-prirasta-sirokeho-hotel-nacierno.html
by ma zaujmalo ze ako toto fubguje


----------



## Ayran

^^ su to proste špiny maximalneho zrna ! hno:


----------



## ADIHASH

Takže štát zatiaľ nedal na štadión ani korunu, vlastne euro. No pekne. Tak keď mestu dôjde dych tak tam zostane rozostavaný štadión.


----------



## Ayran

ale budeme mat vytunelovany Hotel !


----------



## ADIHASH

*Hotel Tunel rastie ako z vody*


----------



## Wizzard

takže ten hotel je tá vec vzadu a to vpredu bude podzemné parkovisko či ako? a tréningové haly zase vľavo?


----------



## ADIHASH

Wizzard said:


> takže ten hotel je tá vec vzadu a to vpredu bude podzemné parkovisko či ako? a tréningové haly zase vľavo?


úplne napravo, tá časť ktorá rastie najrýchlešie bude ten hotel. Medzi hotelom a štadiónom bude tréningová hala, pod ňou sú dvojpodlažné garáže.


----------



## Elderik

A kdo bude vlastnit ten hotel mesto ???


----------



## ADIHASH

Elderik said:


> A kdo bude vlastnit ten hotel mesto ???


No, v tom článku sa píše že mesto stavia štadión a halu. Tým pádom by mala hotel financovať nejaká iná spoločnosť, ale ktovie...


----------



## J1mbo

ADIHASH said:


> No, v tom článku sa píše že mesto stavia štadión a halu. Tým pádom by mala hotel financovať nejaká iná spoločnosť, ale ktovie...





> Založenie obchodnej spoločnosti Tehelné pole v roku 2006 schválili bratislavskí poslanci práve preto, aby v lokalite Tehelného poľa podporili vznik všešportového areálu pre verejnosť s celoročným kúpaliskom a ďalšími zónami na oddych a relax. Za vklad 400-tisíc Sk (13,2-tis. eur) vtedy mesto získalo v spoločnosti 40-percentný podiel. Väčšinový balík zostal firme TP Slovan (teda združeniu spoločností Finasist, Váhostav-SK a HC Slovan), ktorá tento spoločný podnik s mestom iniciovala.


zo 40 % by to malo byt mestske podla toho clanku


----------



## JimmySK

Nejake fakty o MS 2011

ako citam tak v KE nebude mat ziadne semifinale a to je skoda... ale co viem tak skoro vzdy uz semifinale bolo v jednej hale... 



> *MAJSTROVSTVÁ SVETA V ĽADOVOM HOKEJI 2011, SLOVENSKO*
> (Status: január 2010 – zmeny vyhradené)
> *
> Správny orgán*
> International Ice Hockey Federation (IIHF), Zurich
> 
> *Hostiteľ*
> Slovenský zväz ľadového hokeja (Slovak Ice Hockey Federation), Bratislava
> 
> *Organizátor*
> MS 2011 a.s., Bratislava
> *
> Dátum*
> 29. apríl - 15. máj 2011
> 
> *Dejiská*
> Bratislava, Zimný štadión Ondreja Nepelu – kapacita 10 000 miest - zápasy v základnej skupine, kvalifikačná skupina, 2 zápasy štvrťfinále, semifinále, zápas o 3. miesto, finále
> Košice, Zimný štadión Ladislava Trojáka – kapacita 8 347 miest - zápasy v základnej skupine, kvalifikačná skupina, 2 zápasy štvrťfinále, skupina o záchranu
> 
> *Účastníci*
> Národné tímy z celého sveta - 16 najlepších reprezentačných družstiev
> 
> *Počet zápasov*
> 56
> 
> *Organizačný výbor*
> Juraj Široký - Prezident OV
> Igor Nemeček – Generálny riaditeľ OV
> Ľubomír Lenár - Riaditeľ OV MS 2011 Bratislava a Športový riaditeľ
> Petr Handl - Riaditeľ OV MS 2011 Košice a Športový riaditeľ
> Martin Ryba - Marketingový riaditeľ
> Zuzana Chrenková - Riaditeľka pre infraštruktúru a logistiku
> Michaela Grendelová - Riaditeľka pre komunikáciu
> Zuzana Kelecsényiová - Riaditeľka pre financie a vstupenky
> Ľubica Nemečková - Projektová riaditeľka
> 
> 
> *Cieľ *
> 350 000 divákov
> *
> Marketing & TV práva*
> Infront Sports & Media AG, Zug
> 
> *Oficiálny hlavný sponzor*
> Škoda Auto a. s.
> *
> Oficiálni sponzori*
> AJ, Bauhaus, Boehringer Ingelheim, Henkel, INTERSPORT, Nike, Raiffeisen Bank, Tissot, Zepter
> *
> Oficiálni partneri *
> Isostar, Mattoni, Ortema
> 
> *Médiá*
> Približne 1 000 akreditovaných novinárov z viac ako 30 krajín, okolo 190 zúčastnených televíznych staníc, asi 800 miliónov televíznych divákov, a asi 3000 hodín televízneho vysielania po celom svete. Takmer 300 miliónov zobrazení oficiálnej stránky šampionátu
> 
> *Hlavný partner predaja vstupeniek*
> TBA – začiatok predaja: jeseň 2010


----------



## wuane

^^Je to modifikacia normalneho dvojkriza,pouzivali ju v znaku (logu) HSLS.Neskor sa dostala do vlajky Slovenskeho statu a tym padom aj Hlinkove gardy ju mali na uniformach.Ale ten znak samotny by som rozhodne nenazyval fasistickym.Znaky samotne ktore boli prebrate a nie vyslovene vytvorene za ucelom propagovania a symbolizovania fasizmu by som ja osobne za fasisticke nenazval,aj ked samozrejme,nikto si nebude spajat Hakovy kriz s indianmi,smola pre indianov,ze inac nadherny a podla mna jeden z najmagickejsich symbolov bol zneuzity na taketo ucely. sorry OT


----------



## SunshineBB

obe semifinale, finale aj zapas o tretie miesto v BA? nemam rad hokej, nesledujem ho, ale dost chrapunstvo nechat Kosiciam poondate stvrtfinale a boje o zachranu s atraktivnymi supermi typu kazachstan, ukrajina a co ja viem kdo. pricom spickovy stadion (na slovenske pomery) s najvyssou navstevnostou tam uz par rokov stoji. hnus


----------



## výplod

SunshineBB said:


> obe semifinale, finale aj zapas o tretie miesto v BA? nemam rad hokej, nesledujem ho, ale dost chrapunstvo nechat Kosiciam poondate stvrtfinale a boje o zachranu s atraktivnymi supermi typu kazachstan, ukrajina a co ja viem kdo. pricom spickovy stadion (na slovenske pomery) s najvyssou navstevnostou tam uz par rokov stoji. hnus


na MS je samozrejmé že semifinále sa hrá už iba v jednej hale, na posledných MS vo Švajčiarsku sa v Berne hralo všetko už od štvrťfinále, takže nechápem o čom hovoríš


----------



## tuomas666

ja chapem o com hovori ...


----------



## SunshineBB

výplod said:


> na MS je samozrejmé že semifinále sa hrá už iba v jednej hale, na posledných MS vo Švajčiarsku sa v Berne hralo všetko už od štvrťfinále, takže nechápem o čom hovoríš


ked nechapes precitaj este raz .. Kosice su najhokejovejsie mesto na Slovensku, a toto je velky odžub ..

mohol by som o tom diskutovat, ale hokej je moja slaba stranka. ale skusit to mozem. Bern ma 15 tisicovy moderny stadion, ten druhy v Klotzene ci ako sa to volalo, bol slaby odvar, ohladom ktoreho bolo mnoho kritiky .. mozno to bol dovod, preco tam nehrat vacsie zapasy .. ale urcite to nie je dovo KE (parkovanie je jedna vec, ale stadion je vec druha, ta podstatnejsia) .. ale ako hovorim, viem akurat ze je nejaky puk,hokejky a branka .. hra sa na lade .. mozno sa mylim (ohladom nasej temy)


----------



## Jaakub

SunshineBB said:


> mohol by som o tom diskutovat, ale hokej je moja slaba stranka. ale skusit to mozem. Bern ma 15 tisicovy moderny stadion, ten druhy v Klotzene ci ako sa to volalo, bol slaby odvar, ohladom ktoreho bolo mnoho kritiky .. mozno to bol dovod, preco tam nehrat vacsie zapasy .. ale urcite to nie je dovo KE (parkovanie je jedna vec, ale stadion je vec druha, ta podstatnejsia) .. ale ako hovorim, viem akurat ze je nejaky puk,hokejky a branka .. hra sa na lade .. mozno sa mylim (ohladom nasej temy)


Bern mal staručký 11-tisícový štadión, kde strecha bola natiahnutá látka, ktorá okrem iného mala diery, ktore pozašívali. Semifinále sa musí hrať v jednej hale aj z toho dôvodu, že hneď na druhý deň je finále, resp. zápas o 3. miesto (alebo ako kedy, lebo niekedy je finále a zápas o 3. miesto v jeden deň, ale posledné royk to už tak nebolo) no a presúvanie porazeného tímu 300 km... Noo nie je to veľmi múdre. Ja sa osobne aj čudujem, že celé štvrťfinále nie je v Bratislave. Nie, že by mi to ale nejako prekážalo.


----------



## misko

ja myslim, ze tam je zaklad, aby sa muzstvo nemuselo presuvat tesne pred finale, coz je urcite dost neprijemne a urcite aj dost znevyhodnujuce. vidite v tom daco, co v tom neni podla mna.

mna by skor zaujimalo, ci by nemohla svk repre odohrat zakladnu skupinu v ke. ked sa akoze pocita s tym, ze z nej postupi aj dalej


----------



## palsoft

*Bratislava nedostala od štátu peniaze na štadión, tvrdí Budaj*

http://www.hokej.sk/clanok72132-Bratislava_nedostala_od_statu_peniaze_na_stadion_tvrdi_Budaj.htm



> Na poslednom zastupiteľstve pritom primátor Andrej Ďurkovský vyhlásil, že od mestských poslancov nebude na práce žiadať už ani euro a keby boli problémy s financiami, tak bude musieť celú stavbu zastaviť.
> 
> Podľa Budaja riaditeľka Generálneho investora Bratislavy (GIB) Jarmila Tvrdá na nedávnom zasadnutí komisie pre životné prostredie priznala, že mesto má problémy s platbami od štátu. Zároveň zdôraznil, že "ako keby dodatočne" mesto zistilo, že bude platiť aj DPH. Vedenie mesta totiž od začiatku dúfa, že im štát DPH, čo je v tomto prípade podľa Budaja "poriadna suma", odpustí. "Zaťaží sa ešte viac napätý rozpočet mesta," konštatoval Budaj.


----------



## SunshineBB

Jaakub said:


> Bern mal staručký 11-tisícový štadión, kde strecha bola natiahnutá látka, ktorá okrem iného mala diery, ktore pozašívali. Semifinále sa musí hrať v jednej hale aj z toho dôvodu, že hneď na druhý deň je finále, resp. zápas o 3. miesto (alebo ako kedy, lebo niekedy je finále a zápas o 3. miesto v jeden deň, ale posledné royk to už tak nebolo) no a presúvanie porazeného tímu 300 km... Noo nie je to veľmi múdre. Ja sa osobne aj čudujem, že celé štvrťfinále nie je v Bratislave. Nie, že by mi to ale nejako prekážalo.


tak potom trefa vedla .. ale nejaky svajciarsky tym ma urcite priemernu navstevu 15 000 

beztak je vlastne jedno kde sa zapasy budu hrat . kolko obycajnych ludi sa dostane k listkom uz v semifinale?


----------



## ADIHASH

Dnes:









Hotel Tunelár rastie najrýchlejším tempom:









Aby sa nepovedalo, tak robia niečo aj na tom štadióne ;o)))









a pomaličky aj na garážach ;o)


----------



## ejo

^^ na tom štadióne sa v podstate nič nemení ešte aj tie garáže a tréningovka rastu slimačím tempom. no asi pracujú na interiéry štadióna. som zvedavý ako bude vyzerať ten hotel zatial tu nebola žiadna normálan vizualizácia akej farby bude obklada a tak iba nácrty. Dufam, keď to už stavajú bez povolenia, že tam bude niečo pekné.


----------



## marish

necudoval by som sa, keby si siroky zo stadiona kradol tehly na svoj cierny hotel.  vsak toho pana nezastavi nic. :nuts:


----------



## R1S0

nie nic,ale nikto.

kamarat kamaratovi predsa nebude ebat biznis...


----------



## TTV

wuane said:


> ^^Je to modifikacia normalneho dvojkriza,pouzivali ju v znaku (logu) HSLS.Neskor sa dostala do vlajky Slovenskeho statu a tym padom aj Hlinkove gardy ju mali na uniformach.Ale ten znak samotny by som rozhodne nenazyval fasistickym.Znaky samotne ktore boli prebrate a nie vyslovene vytvorene za ucelom propagovania a symbolizovania fasizmu by som ja osobne za fasisticke nenazval,aj ked samozrejme,nikto si nebude spajat Hakovy kriz s indianmi,smola pre indianov,ze inac nadherny a podla mna jeden z najmagickejsich symbolov bol zneuzity na taketo ucely. sorry OT


PS sorry za OT, ale ak Indov voláš indiánmi tak to sedí lebo ja viem že v hinduizme sa nachádza hakový kríž - odborný názov svastika (po EN swastika) a tuším na starých chrámoch sa to tam nachádza.

pre viac info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika


----------



## wuane

^^nebol som si isty ci Indiani alebo Indovia ,aj ked ono je to v prapodstate davnej to iste  ale priklanam sa teraz k tym Indom


----------



## caicoo

marish said:


> necudoval by som sa, keby si siroky zo stadiona kradol tehly na svoj cierny hotel.  vsak toho pana nezastavi nic. :nuts:


ono sa to v podstate deje, ale namiesto tehal kradne domiesavace s betonom


----------



## ADIHASH

Dnes:


----------



## ADIHASH

Ajtak nechápem ako sa to môže nazývať rekonštrukcia.


----------



## CI3r1cK

Ja sa len bojím, že z toho nešťastného "hotelu" vyjde neuveriteľná, lacná ohava, ktorá doserie úplne všetko.
Predsa len žiadna vizualizácia tu nebola...


----------



## Mareceko

^^
tiez sa obavam.. jedine co som nasiel za cely cas je len enviroportal s "pohladmi"

http://eia.enviroportal.sk/detail/sportovo-spolocenske-centrum-tehelne-pole-i-


----------



## ejo

no nácrty tu bolo ale ja by som si to tiez rak pozrel ako bude oblozeny ten hotel. ale mozno to postavaju po 2 nadzemné podlažie a zvyšok bude železná konštrukcia aby to ladilo zo štadionom


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## sivo

este ze ta mame adihash


----------



## ejo

no to som teda fakt zvedavy ako to bude vyzerat


----------



## wuane

Neviem ako farebnost,na vizoskach to bolo take bledo modre,ale mne by sa pacilo aj take ocelovo sede to tonovanie skiel,aj konstrukcie ocelove keby boli cierne.A potom do toho nejake cervene neony.Aj ked je mi jasne ze to je domovsky stadion Slovana.Pacila by sa mi taka kombinacia,a z tych poslednych fotiek to vyzera tak tmavo,ale mozno je to len hra svetla.


----------



## caicoo

^^no zatial su tam len tie tmavo-sive sendvicove panely, uvidime ako to vyzneje ked to oplastia komplet sklom


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes začali zboku montovať novú konštrukciu:*


----------



## van.tech

*Tréningová hala Košice 28.3.2010*


----------



## R1S0

tak ked vidim to pracovne tempo,tak z vymeny oplastenia S-A asi nic nebude.

asi bude musiet odviest USS nejake dalsie pekne mastne dane,aby sa dostalo aj na to....


----------



## ejo

^^ a má sa vôbec vymieňať to opláštenie? bolo by skvelé keďže je to veľmi pekný štadión.


----------



## R1S0

je to provizorne riesenie kvoli nedostatku financii pri vystavbe.

a kedy dotiahnut projekt,ak nie teraz?

to by ale eura nesmeli ist do niekoho vreciek,ale na stadiony.


----------



## caicoo

Ked dala vlada Starej Lubovni milion eur na dostavbu stadiona, mohla nieco priklepnut aj Kosiciam na aspon ciastocnu vymenu oplastenia. Ladilo by to tam s BCK


----------



## Teapack2

*akoze sorry*



caicoo said:


> Ked dala vlada Starej Lubovni milion eur na dostavbu stadiona, mohla nieco priklepnut aj Kosiciam na aspon ciastocnu vymenu oplastenia. Ladilo by to tam s BCK


...ja som sice kosican, ale ked vie BA dat na stadion nemale peniaze, mesto Kosice musi stale od niekoho zobrat? Sami peniaze splasit nevedia? SKOR ANI NESKUSAJU. Urcite by to nebola taka velka polozka. 
Treba si uvedomit, ze mesto vela penazi do rekonstrukcie stadiona nedalo... A vobec, pozrime sa, co sa v Kosiciach robi - nic, ziadne parkovanie, na trenigovke robia asi dvaja robotnici, o uprave haly sa nijak nehovori (hovorili len o zlepseni osvetlenia-ozvucenia - TO STACI?), cele okolie stadionu mesto vobec nezaujima odkedy sa hala provizorne dokoncila a to uz funguje 4 roky!!!
Ale naco še šarpac... Idze hala? idze, ta co...


----------



## bailey

van.tech said:


>


One year before world-championship starts hno: :bash:

,,Guys look at southafrica what they had built before the soccer-championship'' 

and here?


----------



## SunshineBB

bailey said:


> One year before world-championship starts hno: :bash:
> 
> ,,Guys look at southafrica what they had built before the soccer-championship''
> 
> and here?


you can´t compare soccer championship vs. hockey championship, do you? (my english is terrible, i hope that you understand me  )


----------



## bailey

SunshineBB said:


> you can´t compare soccer championship vs. hockey championship, do you? (my english is terrible, i hope that you understand me  )


Oh believe me i CAN compare it. Yes i know, not in that dimension, but what happened in kosice, it is even not enough for a ping-pong championship


----------



## caicoo

bullshit, what are you talkin about? You have no idea what is nesesery to organise IHWC!!!


----------



## seem

Pri tejto príležitosti mohli pri štadióne vybudovať nejaký prestupný uzol MHD autobusy + trolejbusy + električky. Nakúpiť poriadne autobusy 3-4 autobusy ktoré by premávali na letisko. Poprípade tam dotiahnúť elinu, veď to nieje ďaleko od radiály - 2 km po rovine. Po zápase keby boli pred štadiónom pristavené KT8D5, poprípade by sa ešte dokúpili nejaké električky. Zaistiť P+R parkovanie pred mestom na juhu a severu parkovali by tam nielen návštevníci štadióna - využitie aj po skončení šampionátu, lacnejšie ako stavať a riešiť dopravu v centre mesta. Dobudovať štadión - vymeniť obklady atď. atď.. Pekné námestie pred arénou a ešte ho spojiť nejakým chodníkom promenádneho charakteru cez Námestie Osloboditeľov s Hlavnou ulicou a pokračovaním na stanicu. Asi takto by to malo vyzerať v oboch mestách, žiaľ. :nuts:


----------



## bailey

caicoo said:


> bullshit, what are you talkin about? You have no idea what is nesesery to organise IHWC!!!


Eh, excuse me mister, i'm not talking about what is necessery to organise, traffic situation, hotels, parking, ...bla bla... i'm just talking about surroundings of the stadium and the stadium itself which is not ready for 2011 already in ... i mean - look at the picture!


----------



## caicoo

takych ako ty tu bolo spusta, len si pozorne precitaj par stran dozadu a najdes odpoved na svoje rozcarovanie:cheers:
ak sa vyhneme nedostatkom ako satna v unibunke, topiaci sa lad ci zatekajuca strecha, tak to budu MS na celkom solidnej urovni a porovnavat MS v hokeji s MS vo futbale je dost stupidne :lol:


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## bailey

caicoo said:


> takych ako ty tu bolo spusta, len si pozorne precitaj par stran dozadu a najdes odpoved na svoje rozcarovanie:cheers:
> ak sa vyhneme nedostatkom ako satna v unibunke, topiaci sa lad ci zatekajuca strecha, tak to budu MS na celkom solidnej urovni a porovnavat MS v hokeji s MS vo futbale je dost stupidne :lol:


And you can also read in my posts : i compared it but NOT IN THE SAME DIMENSION... i'm talking about that nobody cares so much about it how it look like. I don't care about the problems, i talk about the real situation. 

but stop this discussion... i'm bored :lol:

btw... nice pictures Adihash, thank you


----------



## hraby

bailey said:


> Oh believe me i CAN compare it. Yes i know, not in that dimension, but what happened in kosice, it is even not enough for a ping-pong championship


unfortunately, you have true.. It's shame of Slovak republic.. hno:


----------



## eminencia

If we talk about real situation it could have been better, but everybody in this forum knows the reasons and we cannot do nothing about it. Anyway I will not feel ashamed, because I do not think we can surpass the embarrassment of the IHWC in Vienna.

Peace


----------



## bailey

*Financovanie zimaku prebera stat, cakaju ho faktury*

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/vystavba/financovanie-zimaku-prebera-stat-cakaju-ho-faktury.html?page_id=158431


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## matiasmx

^^
super update

____________________


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ slovan presiel na pasienky ale pole stale nie je preorane , kedy chcu zacat? hno:


----------



## výplod

asi čakajú na 35 výnimku aby tam mohli odohrať dalšiu kvaldu


----------



## KLEPETO

SunshineBB said:


> ^^ slovan presiel na pasienky ale pole stale nie je preorane , kedy chcu zacat? hno:


Asi tam chcú pestovať marišku a výnos z predaja pôjde na výstavbu. A môžu využiť aj reflektory aby rýchlejšie rástla a zožali za rok viac úrody. :lol:


----------



## g6g9

(X)


----------



## van.tech

*3.4.2010*

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Elderik

g6g9 said:


>


fuuuha cakal som od toho trocha viac hno:


----------



## matiasmx

Elderik said:


> fuuuha cakal som od toho trocha viac hno:




ŠPORTOVO-SPOLOČENSKÉ CENTRUM TEHELNÉ POLE I. (EIA)

podla mňa ak ta fasáda bude s kvalitného materiálu tak to bude veľmi pekne, keďže tvarovo je to dosť členíte a zaujímave..


----------



## marish

tazko povedat... chcelo by to kvalitnejsi render, ale nejak extra zatial oslneny nie som.


----------



## ADIHASH

Ten obrázok vyzerá ako keby bol tak 30 rokov starý ;o)))


----------



## Ayran

mne to pripada skor ako nejaka nemocnica ....


----------



## CI3r1cK

Mne to pripomína trochu lepší hotel v Bagdade, poškodený bombardovaním... Nemôžem si pomôcť.


----------



## Trak-Tor

Mne sa to...uke:
Dufam, ze v skutocnosti to bude znesitelne...
O tom, ze sa nikto nikoho nepytal, ci to tam moze postavit nehovorim...
hno:


----------



## Qwert

Podľa mňa to nie je vlk ale vlčica a mala by sa volať Korupcia:yes:.


----------



## eMareq

mirolesko said:


> uz mame maskota!!!...len mu treba vymysliet meno : http://www.expres.sk/vysielanie/stranka/208/najdite-meno-pre-maskota-ms-2011-iihf.html


Wide Wolf? 

Čítal som, že by sa mal volať PUK, lebo vraj PUKneme (od čoho, nech si každý doplní).


----------



## Wizzard

eMareq said:


> Wide Wolf?
> 
> Čítal som, že by sa mal volať PUK, lebo vraj PUKneme (od čoho, nech si každý doplní).


asi od smiechu, keď uvidia tie naše haly, parkovanie a infraštruktúru :nuts:


----------



## Ayran

http://www.hokejportal.sk/index.php?p=clanok&clanok_id=26573
Zmluva, na základe ktorej štát preberá financovanie rekonštrukcie Zimného štadióna Ondreja Nepelu v Bratislave pre budúcoročný hokejový šampionát, sa údajne prerába. Minister školstva Ján Mikolaj síce v stredu pre agentúru SITA uviedol, že zmluvu podpísal ešte minulý týždeň, hlavné mesto však k nej má pripomienky. Tie v uplynulých dňoch zaslalo rezortu školstva, ktorý je garantom štátnej dotácie. Podľa hovorkyne bratislavského primátora Beatrice Szabóovej je totiž podpísaná zmluva v rozpore s pôvodnou zmluvou, ktorú Mikolaj a primátor Andrej Ďurkovský podpísali ešte v júli 2009.

"Je to niekoľko bodov, ktoré mesto pripomienkuje. Ide ale o pripomienky technického charakteru, nie závažné," povedala pre agentúru SITA Szabóová. Podľa informácií magistrátu už ministerstvo zmluvu prerába a pripravuje na opätovný podpis oboch zainteresovaných strán.
S rekonštrukciou zimného štadióna pre hokejový šampionát začalo mesto 23. apríla minulého roka. Ukončenie prác sa predpokladá koncom novembra tohto roka, tréningové haly a podzemné parkovisko by mali byť hotové 28. februára 2011. Práce hradilo doteraz mesto, v tomto roku z peňazí, ktoré ušetrilo v minulom roku. Ide o čiastku 4,9 milióna eur (147,6174milinona slovenských korún). Od apríla by ich mal začať financovať štát. Prvú faktúru za práce dostane Ministerstvo školstva (MŠ) SR od hlavného mesta už tento mesiac. Primátor sa nedávno vyjadril, že od mestských poslancov nebude na rekonštrukciu zimného štadióna pýtať ani euro nad rámec schválených financií. Verí preto, že štát si svoje záväzky bude plniť, inak by bol primátor podľa vlastných slov nútený práce zastaviť.


----------



## figliar




----------



## Amrafel

^^:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## marish

dokonale :lol:


----------



## seem

zasa politika v tomto vlákne, ale je to úžasné!


----------



## hraby

figliar said:


>


:applause::applause::applause:kay:kay:kay::hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious toto si vystihol!!!

tak toto je totalne trapny maskot.. by som chcel osobne stretnut cloveka, ktory toto namaloval.. asi nejaky skolak ZS..


----------



## seem

^^ Mne to pripomína clipart. 

PS: Trochu mi trvalo spomenúť si na ten názov. :nuts:


----------



## hraby

odporucam diskusiu na sme.sk k maskotovi vlcikovi 

http://hokej.sme.sk/diskusie/1660789/1/Maskotom-sampionatu-na-Slovensku-bude-vlk.html

tak dobre som sa uz davno nezasmial


----------



## seem

maskoti z predchádzajúcich šampionátov a niektoré komentáre z diskusie




















> podla vyrazu tvare vlka na ilustracnej fotke by som usudil ze dal rano po treningu 2-3 poldeci. to sa ako maskot slovenska celkom hodi ale celkovo teda vypada hnusne.
> 
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://hokej.sme.sk/diskusie/1660789/1/Maskotom-sampionatu-na-Slovensku-bude-vlk.html#ixzz0kRp6jj3x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vyzera ako z clipartu..  to si zase dal niekto neskutocnu namahu.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://hokej.sme.sk/diskusie/1660789/1/Maskotom-sampionatu-na-Slovensku-bude-vlk.html#ixzz0kRpG9ZKT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> presne aj ja si to myslim, - napad vlk je v poriadku to sa mi paci, ale ako vyzera
> je dost slabota a ten vyraz tvare pfuuuu
> - a meno ?
> ja by som dal ze Ďuro ) to je take typicke slovenske vlk Ďuro hihi
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://hokej.sme.sk/diskusie/1660789/1/Maskotom-sampionatu-na-Slovensku-bude-vlk.html#ixzz0kRpL5E7b
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Majnolajno44

Mne sa ten maskot paci celkom dost. Aj tak je to ta posledna vec na ktorej zalezi. Dokym to neni Pedobear tak nech je to hocico.


----------



## NuSo

Neviem čo sa vám na ňom tak nezdá. Je to typický maskot medzinárodných športových podujatí. Myslím, že tá postnutá krava a bobor, neboli o nič krajší.


----------



## caicoo

isto je krajsi ako ten lotyšsky bobor...taky Romko z Letanoviec


----------



## ejo

je to niekde dané že maskot musí byť zviera? a prečo práve vlk? ja by som bral skôr maca alebo kamzíka tie zvierata su na slovensku dost rozšírené alebo potom keby dali dvoch tak by som si predstavil maťka a kubka


----------



## JankoKE

Ten bobor vyzerá akoby mával z vesmíru a má na krku aj časť skafandra, alebo je to fixačný golier? Ten náš vlk mi príde ešte dobrý, až na ten prefetený výraz. Nemalo sa vyberať meno, ale mali dať viac alternatív maskota a maskot sám o sebe sa mal vyberať a potom meno.
Inak to porovnanie so Slotom nemá chybu


----------



## PaulRivers

wuane said:


> TO NIE JE LOGO ALE MASKOT!!!Myslim ze uplny standard,maskoti su vzdy gyc.Logo je nieco uplne ine,ma ho na tom svojom tricku.


preklep, myslel som maskot. takze este raz: OMG, to je hnusny maskot. to snad nemyslia vazne 

spokojny?


----------



## wuane

^^riadny preklep.
Inac je mi to jedno


----------



## smoger

mne je to tiez celkom fuk ako to bude vyzerat, navyse minule ked davali v telke o tom logu tak ho robil nejaky clovek co robil uz pre par takych podujati, ide hlavne o to aby sa predavali suveniry a take veci ohladom toho. Navyse nesmie byt podobne nejakemu logu co bolo uz na nejakom inom sampionate kvoli ochrane


----------



## Amrafel

pôvodne sa mi veľmi nepáčil, ale keď vidím tie ostatné, uznávam, že je celkom slušný tento Vĺčik...oproti Snowie the snowmanovi...


----------



## R1S0

no hlavne treba si polozit otazku,ci ide vsetko o profesionalne navrhy,alebo niektore boli vybrane ako predloha z verejnej sutaze(a vytvorene detmi).

potom ten nas vlcko takou hviezdou nieje.(pre mna je najvacsi problem tej jeho pripity vyraz)


----------



## Amrafel

^^marí sa mi niečo o tom, že návrh urobil talentovaný žiak špeciálnej školy a potom to ešte profesionálne prekreslili


----------



## ejo

a tu je chýbajúci rok 2010 Nemecko - Urmel  








páčia sa mi jeho uši


----------



## SunshineBB

Amrafel said:


> ^^marí sa mi niečo o tom, že návrh urobil talentovaný žiak špeciálnej školy a potom to ešte profesionálne prekreslili


Maskot nadchádzajúcich Majstrovstiev sveta v ľadovom hokeji na Slovensku, *vĺčko Gyčura*. Autorom víťazného návrhu je malá Nikolka (9), ktorá našla predlohu v publikácii Maľujeme, farbíme, zväzok VII., ročník 2008, ako aj farbičky v šuplíku. Hokejku primaľoval brat Michal (12).


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## i_love_ikarus

^^ tomu vlkovi by som nakreslil miesto hokejky do rúk fľašu borovičky... potom by sa dal pochopiť ten úsmev na tvári vĺčka tĺčka.... alebo ako sa to vlastne volá :lol:


----------



## Ayran

treningovka...
    

   
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Ľadová plocha bude na prvom poschodí?

...inak na fotkách vyzerá Steel Aréna naozaj gigantická a v reále zas príliš maličká


----------



## tuomas666

ale konecne sa to rozbehlo. chodim okolo takmer kazdy den a vidiet ze sa tam maka


----------



## metropoly_sk

CI3r1cK said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> ...inak na fotkách vyzerá Steel Aréna naozaj gigantická a v reále zas príliš maličká


no neviem ...


----------



## van.tech

CI3r1cK said:


> ^^
> Ľadová plocha bude na prvom poschodí?
> 
> )


Ľadová plocha bude na prvom poschodí z tohto dôvodu, aby rolba mohla prechádzať zo steel arény do tréningovej haly.


----------



## hraby

tuomas666 said:


> ale konecne sa to rozbehlo. chodim okolo takmer kazdy den a vidiet ze sa tam maka


tomuto hovoris rozbeh? tak sa pozri na foto z BA city.. hno:


----------



## Ayran

hraby said:


> tomuto hovoris rozbeh? tak sa pozri na foto z BA city.. hno:


v BA toho treba predsa troška viac  a najviac za malo penazi malo muziky...


----------



## marish

v ba sme tiez teraz pribrzdili, jedine na com sa maka na 110% je sirokeho cierna stavba. hno:


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## metropoly_sk

dufam ze bezpecnostna sluzba na BA stadione bude v poriadku ... nie ako doposial ...

http://tv.sme.sk/v/14924/na-hokejove-finale-sme-bez-problemov-prepasovali-pyrotechniku.html


----------



## veteran

metropoly_sk said:


> dufam ze bezpecnostna sluzba na BA stadione bude v poriadku ... nie ako doposial ...
> 
> http://tv.sme.sk/v/14924/na-hokejove-finale-sme-bez-problemov-prepasovali-pyrotechniku.html


No pozri sa, do budúcej sezóny na to ešte majú dosť času :lol: Pevne verím, že sa séria už do BA nevráti.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

veteran said:


> No pozri sa, do budúcej sezóny na to ešte majú dosť času :lol: Pevne verím, že sa séria už do BA nevráti.


*čo je na tej pyrotechnike take zlé? nech mi to už niekto konečne vysvetlí*
Pyrotechnika je pojem ktorý vďaka médiam vyvoláva niečo zlé je to len jeden príklad ako media vymývajú mozgy ľudom je až neuveritelné ako im to ľudia žerú ta pyrotechnika nikoho nezabila a nikdy ani nikomu nič neurobí 

*To chcete na štadiónoch 3stupnové kontroly ako za sociku na hraniciach *










pyro v hale 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-01EkB6CkHQ


----------



## caicoo

vcera neskoro vecer Pod lampou boli hostami Stefana Hriba Jan Filc a Andrej Miklanek, celkom zaujimava debata to bola a najzaujimavejsia hlevne vtedy, ked sa Hrib navazal do STB-ka Sirokeho o jeho biznis praktikach okolo slovenskeho hokeja


----------



## Elderik

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> *čo je na tej pyrotechnike take zlé? nech mi to už niekto konečne vysvetlí*
> Pyrotechnika je pojem ktorý vďaka médiam vyvoláva niečo zlé je to len jeden príklad ako media vymývajú mozgy ľudom je až neuveritelné ako im to ľudia žerú ta pyrotechnika nikoho nezabila a nikdy ani nikomu nič neurobí


http://www.ta3.com/sk/reportaze/56566_futbal-svetlica-v-ekvadore-zabila-11-rocneho-chlapca


----------



## Daren

Elderik said:


> http://www.ta3.com/sk/reportaze/56566_futbal-svetlica-v-ekvadore-zabila-11-rocneho-chlapca


no pekne reportaz z pred troch rokov...to mozem dat aj reporzat ked puk zabil v NHL tu babu...tak zakazme aj puky...ja nie som vo fans ale pyro sa mi paci a neviem o tom ze by na svk dakoho nejak extra zranilo to viac policajne zasahy...som ale skor za pyro von nie v halach ...no uz som OT len mi nedalo nereagovat


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## palsoft

Daren said:


> no pekne reportaz z pred troch rokov...to mozem dat aj reporzat ked puk zabil v NHL tu babu...tak zakazme aj puky...ja nie som vo fans ale pyro sa mi paci a neviem o tom ze by na svk dakoho nejak extra zranilo to viac policajne zasahy...som ale skor za pyro von nie v halach ...no uz som OT len mi nedalo nereagovat


Presne tak. Pyro na uzavretych stadionoch nema co hladat. V Ruzinove (a urcite nielen tam) je vacsia cast tribun z dreva a keby sa to nejakym sposobom chytilo, tak je o jatka postarane.. Mozno ani nie tak ohnom, ale uslapanim niekde pri vychodoch. Take veci netreba pokusat a poukazovat na to, ze este sa tak predsa nikto nezranil. Raz sa nahodou nieco take stane a potom uz bude neskoro..


----------



## xyzed

palsoft said:


> Raz sa nahodou nieco take stane a potom uz bude neskoro..


veru tak...potom by sa rozpravalo ze sa zacali robit opatrenia az po nejakom nestasti...


----------



## CI3r1cK

Pre mňa je pyrotechnika na športových podujatiach symbol vandalizmu, nevychovanosti, trápnosti v réžií tupých vyholených hláv z ultrasu.

Podľa mňa toto na štadion nepatrí a je jedno či je otvorený, alebo nie...


----------



## SunshineBB

del


----------



## CI3r1cK

SunshineBB said:


> amen tma .. preboha hno: (na jednej strane sa tu natahujes v debate o X6, na druhej strane skatulkujes ako kráľ)


Hlavne nedostaň infarkt


----------



## smoger

ked je spolupraca s klubom, je to kontrolovane a svetlice a pyrotechnika sa nepouziva ako strelivo na hracov, ale ako doplnenie chorea je to podla mna uplne v pohode, je to v podstate len dalsi nastroj na zmikanie klubov od sfz lebo ultras sa toho nikdy nevzdaju


----------



## MaaTeeJ

CI3r1cK said:


> Pre mňa je pyrotechnika na športových podujatiach symbol vandalizmu, nevychovanosti, trápnosti v réžií tupých vyholených hláv z ultrasu.
> 
> Podľa mňa toto na štadion nepatrí a je jedno či je otvorený, alebo nie...




Uplne s tebou suhlasim je to hanba že sa niečo take stávahno:


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## MaaTeeJ

^^ Kedy je predpokladane dokončenie štadiona ???


----------



## ADIHASH

MaaTeeJ said:


> ^^ Kedy je predpokladane dokončenie štadiona ???


V Novembri.


----------



## SunshineBB

del


----------



## Lukaso85

SunshineBB said:


> neboj, uz som zvyknuty ze ludia su ako ovce
> 
> a ty si jedna z nich, lebo mi urcite nevies povedat, co je na bengalskom ohni vandalstvo .. ked sa predavaju po celej europe a juznej amerike, ked stoja aj 15 tisic korun za kus, casto sa na ne zbiera cely stadion (chorvatsko, cierna hora, polsko, rusko) a odpaluju sa v takmer kazdej futbalovo vyspelej krajine uz viac ako 30 rokov,dokonca aj v prikladnych ligach ktore mame za vzor (nemecko, taliansko, spanielsko,holandsko), ked ludia vstavaju a tlieskaju tej nadhere, ktora sa stala neoddelitelnou sucastou moderneho futbalu .. u nas na dukle dlhe roky platitlo, ze udalostou zapasu v ktorom sa hral antifutbal bolo choreo z ohnami a dymom, a ludia sa na to vyslovene tesili .. na slovensku nikdy nedoslo k zraneniu fanusika, hraca ci usporiadatela pyrotechnikou .. ale ty si ovecka ktora nevie, preco ma svoj nazor .. nie je tak?


mozem potvrdit na dukle byvalo vzdy pekne choreo a hlavne s pyrotechnikou mne sa to paci a k futbalu to jednoducho patrí, skoda ze teraz je to slabsie


----------



## MaaTeeJ

Lukaso85 said:


> mozem potvrdit na dukle byvalo vzdy pekne choreo a hlavne s pyrotechnikou mne sa to paci a k futbalu to jednoducho patrí, skoda ze teraz je to slabsie


Podla mna to ku športovym podujatiam nepatrí.Na športoviska chodia rodiny s detmi.Ale každý ma svoj názor.


----------



## Ayran

MaaTeeJ said:


> Podla mna to ku športovym podujatiam nepatrí.Na športoviska chodia rodiny s detmi.Ale každý ma svoj názor.


:lol: na futbal ?  na hokej mozno ale na futbale urcite nie tych 1000 ludi čo tam je to su zrejme len skalny ktory sa dokazu na bordel ligu pozerat


----------



## CI3r1cK

SunshineBB said:


> neboj, uz som zvyknuty ze ludia su ako ovce
> 
> a ty si jedna z nich, lebo mi urcite nevies povedat, co je na bengalskom ohni vandalstvo .. ked sa predavaju po celej europe a juznej amerike, ked stoja aj 15 tisic korun za kus, casto sa na ne zbiera cely stadion (chorvatsko, cierna hora, polsko, rusko) a odpaluju sa v takmer kazdej futbalovo vyspelej krajine uz viac ako 30 rokov,dokonca aj v prikladnych ligach ktore mame za vzor (nemecko, taliansko, spanielsko,holandsko), ked ludia vstavaju a tlieskaju tej nadhere, ktora sa stala neoddelitelnou sucastou moderneho futbalu .. u nas na dukle dlhe roky platitlo, ze udalostou zapasu v ktorom sa hral antifutbal bolo choreo z ohnami a dymom, a ludia sa na to vyslovene tesili .. na slovensku nikdy nedoslo k zraneniu fanusika, hraca ci usporiadatela pyrotechnikou .. ale ty si ovecka ktora nevie, preco ma svoj nazor .. nie je tak?


Samozrejme, že som ovečka, ktorá nevie prečo má svoj názor, kedže ho mám iný ako ty... 

Postav sa na hlavu, nazývaj ma ošípanou, pre mňa je pyrotechnika na štadione vandalstvo ktoré tam nemá čo robiť. Pre mňa je pravý fanúšik ten, ktorý si nejde na futbal odpáliť pár svetlíc, zavrieskať si, opiť sa, poprípade zbiť fanúšikov súpera, ale ide tam kôli futbalu ako hre.

Samozrejme, sú isté veci, ktoré dotvárajú jedinečnú atmosféru, napríklad chorály, vlajky, pokriky (v rámci normy), bubny, no nie pyrotechnika. 
Narušuje hru a ohrozuje ostatných, je na ihrisku zakázaná, nehovoriac o tích opiciach, ktoré ich hádžu na hraciu plochu...

Obhajovať ju ešte aj na uzatvorenom štadione je fakt sila.

Ale kľudne maj svoj názor, taktiež by som ťa mohol zaradiť medzi nevychovanú ovcu na štadione, ale nenazvem, škatuľkovanie predsa nemáš rád


----------



## SunshineBB

del


----------



## Trak-Tor

^^
Chlapci, o com tu tocite??? Precitali ste si uz nazov vlakna??


----------



## MaaTeeJ

No prezrad čo si myslis sme v očakávaní.


----------



## wuane

^^ako som povedal dufam.A dufam ze su to konzoly na ktore pojde fasada a aspon z tejto strany bude ako sa povodne zamyslalo -pokrcena ,a nie len plocha.


----------



## marish

zatial tazko povedat, ale ak by to bolo ono, tak je super! kay:

thx za update matias. :cheers:


----------



## wuane

^^Ta viza mi pripada strasne hruba,ale neviem si inac vysvetlit naco by to tam davali.A kazda ta konzola ma iny uhol.Nosne konstrukcie su uz davno na mieste,bude to podla mna mat nieco s fasadou.


----------



## palsoft

Ano, ano.. ved aj podla tych novsich vizualizacii ma byt tato bocna fasada "pokrcena".. Tak snad je to ono:


----------



## Daren

ja jedine "pokryvenie" co tam vidim su tie biele listy ktore robia tie sklenene stvoruholniky inak je to rovna plocha...ale tie zeleza budu asi sluzit na cely ten predok kedze aj na vizualizacii vyzera ze to trocha vycnieva napriklad aj od toho stropu


----------



## MaaTeeJ

Ked bude taky ako na vizualizácií tak bude nadherny


----------



## MaaTeeJ

^^ Aj ked Steel arena sa mi pači viac.


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Možno na fotkách vyzerá dobre, mne sa osobne Steel Aréna nepáči, beriem ju ako tribúnu obalenú plechom a ten hotel vpredu je fakt hrôza + okolie, nehovoriac o tom, že je nedokončená a momentálne je v stave leda bolo...


----------



## marish

zvnutra je steelarena krasna. zvonku (kvoli spominanemu plechu) veru nic moc.


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Vo vnútri sa mi páči riešenie tribún, to je fakt pekné, no napríklad tá južná stena je podľa mňa hrozná, nehovoriac všadeprítomné potrubie, železo a plech, ktoré na mňa proste pôsobia zle.

Tie potrubia sú fakt hrozné.


----------



## MaaTeeJ

^^^^Mne sa pačia aj tie plachy.Ale suhlasim s tym že teraz ked je tam vsetko v okoli rozostavane tak nevyzera najlepsie.Už som v nej par krat bol a pačilo sa mi


----------



## Ayran

steel arena este neni dokončena  , na strechu ma ist taka latka na rušenie odrazov zvukov , na chodbu podhlady atd.... nejake to sklo , vysvietene orientačne tabule... je toho vela a napriklad nad A11 a B19 maly byt este male sektory ale uz nebudu ...


----------



## MaaTeeJ

Ayran said:


> steel arena este neni dokončena  , na strechu ma ist taka latka na rušenie odrazov zvukov , na chodbu podhlady atd.... nejake to sklo , vysvietene orientačne tabule... je toho vela a napriklad nad A11 a B19 maly byt este male sektory ale uz nebudu ...



Ako som uz pisal.Mne sa steel arena velmi pači aj tie plechy mi pripadaju moderné.Viem ked som tam bol prvý krat ako sa mi pačila.


----------



## MordarGrunn

Dnes doobeda:


----------



## g6g9

:redx:

:redx:
:redx:
:redx:


----------



## TTV

Jedno mi furt fŕŕta v hlave:

Ako chcú riešiť sklápacie schody teda presnejšie bezpečnosť pri sklápaní aby to niekoho neprimačklo to budú musieť byť miesta kde "dopadnú" furt uzavreté aby sa tam niekto nedostal, alebo pred každým sklápanímtam bude šaškovať bezpečn. služnba aby to niekoho neprimačklo.

Toto muselo byť riešené už počas stav. povolenia ináč ak dostali povolenie bez riešenia tejto zásadnej bezpečnostnej otázky tak to je na tresté oznámenie.


----------



## SunshineBB

mne vrta ine v hlave ale mozno sa to tu uz preberalo .. plocha sa posunula o par metrov nizsie, ale povodne hladisko bolo k povodnej ploche na doraz nie? kam sa chcu zmestit spodne rady sedadiel, aby neboli 90 stupnovom uhle resp. aby plocha nebola mensia o par metrov? alebo sa dorobi len jeden dva rady a zbytok kapacity sa nazenie pod strechou?


----------



## Ayran

^^ plocha pojde hore o tolko o kolko vycnievaju tie droty z pod betonu .... cize plocha sa dvihne natolko aby sa dodrzal uhol sedadiel az k mantinelu a tribuna bude vyzerat ako jeden celok aj z tymi sklapacimi radmi


----------



## palsoft

Teraz, keď som išiel okolo, na bočnej strane mali už zavesený prvý diel tej "krivej" konštrukcie, ktorá je na vizualizácii bielou farbou.. Vyzerá to presne tak isto.


----------



## Nihillek

ADIHASH, Mareceko super robota. Dobre fotky.


----------



## MaaTeeJ

wuane said:


> Ja nepotrebujem nejake fotky ked viem ze z 8500 sa zvacsi na 10 000 tak sa prida 1500 miest a finito.
> 
> 
> Ale 10 000 sa mi zda trochu malo.Nič v zlom.


----------



## wuane

^^Urcite malo ak by sa jednalo o novostavbu.Kedze ide o rekonstrukciu tak to beriem.Otazne je ci to je dostacujuce pre potreby BA.Na hokej urcite ano,ale ak sa to ma nazyvat multifunkcna hala tak neviem neviem.Chcelo by to nejaky udaj aka by bola kapacita v pripade koncertov.Alebo ci sa tam bude dat napriklad jazdit motokros ako je to v Steel arene,atd.


----------



## Ayran

^^ na motocros mozes uz teraz zabudnut , vyška haly nieje dostačujuca  a čo som sa rozpraval z ludmi ,cez promoterov ,ktorý vybavuju hudbu a ine akcie v BA tak vraj v novej hale sa nebude nič take robit... inač ta hala ma dost nizko strop....


----------



## Kvietok

Ayran said:


> ^^ na motocros mozes uz teraz zabudnut , vyška haly nieje dostačujuca  a čo som sa rozpraval z ludmi ,cez promoterov ,ktorý vybavuju hudbu a ine akcie v BA tak vraj v novej hale sa nebude nič take robit...


To by ma zaujimal dovod....


----------



## Elderik

Tak zaleží aký motocross ak myslíte freestyle motocross tak ten tam byť može len nejake triky sa tam nebudu dat uskutočnit a bude sa musiet dať dole koca


----------



## wuane

Motokros mi zily netrha,to som uviedol ako priklad podujatia co by sa malo dat robit v takej skutocne multifunkcnej hale.Zaujima ma co sa tam ma dat robit okrem hokeja(bol tu spominany ten basketbal).Take informacie som este nikde nevidel ,preto ma to zaujima.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Elderik said:


> Tak zaleží aký motocross ak myslíte freestyle motocross tak ten tam byť može len nejake triky sa tam nebudu dat uskutočnit a bude sa musiet dať dole koca


V steelke sa ale kocka dole nedavala ani pri freestyle nie?


----------



## veteran

Majnolajno44 said:


> V steelke sa ale kocka dole nedavala ani pri freestyle nie?


Nie.


----------



## Elderik

Tam neni treba tam to je dost vysoký strop ale napríklad v Brne v Rondo je strop tiež nízko a tam sa dole dáva !


----------



## MaaTeeJ

veteran said:


> Nie.


Sranda by bola keby si niejaky motorkar udrel hlavu do kocky.:lol::lol:


----------



## xyzed

MaaTeeJ said:


> Sranda by bola keby si niejaky motorkar udrel hlavu do kocky.:lol::lol:


keby si to niekto zamieril ku kocke tak by mal ovela vacsi problem ako samotnu kocku


----------



## i_love_ikarus

^^ a šak to neni kocka chalani :lol:


----------



## xyzed

i_love_ikarus said:


> ^^ a šak to neni kocka chalani :lol:


kocka to sice nieje ale je to kocka :nuts:


----------



## Ayran

Kvietok said:


> To by ma zaujimal dovod....


to neviem... nejako som sa o to moc nezaujimal , ale spitam sa...


----------



## van.tech

i_love_ikarus said:


> ^^ a šak to neni kocka chalani :lol:


tak za tu cenu mohli poriešiť určite niečo lepšie......


----------



## marish

figliar said:


>


pozeram, ze uz aj halbot prebera z ssc 

http://halbot.haluze.sk/?id=5258


----------



## aquila

tak teraz mame sice ako tak schopny graficky maskot, ale zato vajcaka


----------



## johnnyy

mohlo by to byt predzvestou hokejovych majstrovstiev, co maju GULE :lol:


----------



## MaaTeeJ

Tak Slota a ten prvy maskot ako keby si z oka vypadli :lol:


----------



## Trak-Tor

*Rekonštrukcia štadiónu Ondreja Nepelu napreduje*

http://hokej.sme.sk/c/5360868/rekonstrukcia-stadionu-ondreja-nepelu-napreduje.html



> Oceľová konštrukcia bude hotová do dvoch týždňov


+ zaujímavé video...

A dnes som šiel okolo autom. Pribudol obklad na tom "vystupku" smerom na Trnavsku...
Skusim zajtra odfotit.


----------



## JimmySK

Takze ta nova zlta plocha vraj uz naznacuje kde a v akej vyske bude ladova plocha... Aj ked sa mi to moc nezda ale vo videu na sme o tom hovorili...


----------



## mikino78

odpocitavanie casu do MS 2011 v BA pri hoteli Carlton


----------



## marish

Trak-Tor said:


> + zaujímavé video...





> _-ta stara budova preco musela zostat?
> -nebolo mozne, aby sa potom zvladla legislativa, cize muselo to zostat..._


:nuts:


----------



## JimmySK

dufam, ze maskota v BA nijako vandali neznicia, bola by to skoda... Pojdem sa asi pozriet na nasho Goooliho...


----------



## caicoo

JimmySK said:


>


:bash: fakt neviem kde chcu napchat tych 10-tisic divakov hno:
na to zlte debnenie pojde este hruba betonova deka a na nu ladova plocha no a o par metrov vyssie mame strechu!!!


----------



## Trak-Tor

^^


JimmySK said:


> dufam, ze maskota v BA nijako vandali neznicia, bola by to skoda... Pojdem sa asi pozriet na nasho Goooliho...


Aspon tu dlazbu okolo by mohli opravit... Je to tam zasadene naozaj majstrovsky...
hno:


----------



## p182

mne sa to tiez zda prilis male. hlavne strop je strasne nizko


----------



## MaaTeeJ

Trak-Tor said:


> http://hokej.sme.sk/c/5360868/rekonstrukcia-stadionu-ondreja-nepelu-napreduje.html


Tak ked som pozeral to video tak sa mi zdala celkom vysoká.


----------



## Teapack2

*v pohode*



caicoo said:


> :bash: fakt neviem kde chcu napchat tych 10-tisic divakov hno:
> na to zlte debnenie pojde este hruba betonova deka a na nu ladova plocha no a o par metrov vyssie mame strechu!!!


To sa ti len zda, kvoli vzdialenosti z kt. to bolo fotene. Medzi debnenim a terajsou prvou radou sedenia je rozdiel odhadujem tak 4m, krasne sa tam vojde este fura radov sedenia... (pozri si vysku ludi na fotke, popr. velkost zeriavu pri debneni...)


----------



## Mickey-K

no ked to takto bude vyzerat tak myslim ze to bude v pohode...










...ale tu je to s ladovou plochou uplne pri zemi tak neviem no....asi tazko


----------



## Phill

Trak-Tor said:


> http://hokej.sme.sk/c/5360868/rekonstrukcia-stadionu-ondreja-nepelu-napreduje.html
> 
> 
> 
> + zaujímavé video...
> 
> A dnes som šiel okolo autom. Pribudol obklad na tom "vystupku" smerom na Trnavsku...
> Skusim zajtra odfotit.





>


http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5360733/fotogaleria-z-rekonstrukcie-zimneho-stadiona.html

trochu masívne to bude zvnútra, jeden z mála štadiónov s daným počtom miest na sedenie a nie je tam dvojúrovňová tribúna (ktorá sa mne osobne páči viac)


----------



## J1mbo

Mickey-K said:


> ...ale tu je to s ladovou plochou uplne pri zemi tak neviem no....asi tazko


ked si to vsimnes na tych dalsich fotkach, tak to debnenie je na urovni terenu a tatrovky schadzaju dole po rampe, takze to bude tak ako v tom modeli


----------



## Mickey-K

J1mbo said:


> ked si to vsimnes na tych dalsich fotkach, tak to debnenie je na urovni terenu a tatrovky schadzaju dole po rampe, takze to bude tak ako v tom modeli


hej mas pravdu...no zda sa mi ze tie dolne rady budu musiet byt mozno trosku pod insim uhlom aby to vyslo tak ako v tom modeli pretoze tiez sa mi zda ze tam uz akosi vela miesta nezostava...tak budu vodorovnejsie k zemi aby ich bolo tolko ako v modeli..neviem ci ma chapes myslim to asi tak ze dolna polovica tribuny bude s hornou vytvarat tupy uhol a nebude zarovno...no neviem to tak povedat to su len moje dohady no..uvidime jak to nakoniec bude


----------



## J1mbo

asi viem co myslis ze vyska stupna bude onieco mensia dole ako hore... ak si myslel toto, tak to je uplne normalne, pri nizsich radoch si to mozes dovolit lebo je tam iny pozorovaci uhol... naprijkad aj v divadle niesu sedadla v rovine ale v krivke a existuje kopa kriterii podla ktorych tu krivku konstruujes a nieco podobne mas aj pri navrhovani sportovych tribun


----------



## Mickey-K

J1mbo said:


> asi viem co myslis ze vyska stupna bude onieco mensia dole ako hore... ak si myslel toto, tak to je uplne normalne, pri nizsich radoch si to mozes dovolit lebo je tam iny pozorovaci uhol... naprijkad aj v divadle niesu sedadla v rovine ale v krivke a existuje kopa kriterii podla ktorych tu krivku konstruujes a nieco podobne mas aj pri navrhovani sportovych tribun


noo..presne to som myslel kay:


----------



## wuane

rovnako aj kina,skratka tribuny/hladiska nie su myslene sikme roviny.Najblizsie pri hracej ploche je tribuna menej strma a smerom do vysky sa ten uhol zvacsuje.Su na to take vypocty,Jimbo urcite pozna


----------



## slamik

wuane said:


> rovnako aj kina,skratka tribuny/hladiska nie su myslene sikme roviny.Najblizsie pri hracej ploche je tribuna menej strma a smerom do vysky sa ten uhol zvacsuje.Su na to take vypocty,Jimbo urcite pozna


presne, to mozem len potvrdit , bud sa to vypocita alebo da sa to aj urobit graficky tzv. krivka viditelnosti, pretoze aj v reze co tu bol je sice mierny obluk tribuny, ale to len skresluje a v skutocnosti ide rozne sirky a vysky tribuny v urcitych castiach.


----------



## caicoo

jedno je ale iste, hore sa ziadne rady pridavat nebudu


----------



## vlaDyka

pomalicky sa zacinaju "ukazovat" panikarizujuce spravicky ... :lol: "_Obavy, že dopravný prístup k bratislavskému Zimnému štadiónu Ondreja Nepelu bude Achillovou pätou organizácie hokejových majstrovstiev sveta 2011, sa začínajú napĺňať. ... najnovšie sa ukázalo, že fanúšikom počas šampionátu neposlúži ani dvojpodlažný parkovací dom ... ...pre verejnosť nebudú určené ani ďalšie tri stovky parkovacích miest, ktoré sa dočasne vytvoria na spevnenej ploche po zbúranom cyklistickom štadióne v susedstve arény._" ...atd. : 

http://spravy.pravda.sk/pocas-hokej.../sk_domace.asp?c=A100506_102134_sk_domace_p23


----------



## MordarGrunn

JimmySK said:


> Nooo akože dosť pekné... Ešte keď to tak vysvietia tak to môže byť celkom zaujímavé...


no ak by to vyzeralo takto, tj to zrkadlove sklo a v tom modre a cervene podsvietenie tak by to vobec nemuselo byt skarede..
skoda ze nespravia ten obklad ako velku premietaciu plochu, cez den by to bolo ako zrkadlo, vnoci resp pocas zapasov by tam premietali live prenos, reklamu a neviem co vsetko, tusim v bejingu sa malo nieco take stavat na olympiadu.. za tie prachy co do toho sli by to kludne bolo realizovatelne...


----------



## caicoo

taki nemci, svajciari a cesi pridu isto autom, po dialniciach su v BA raz dva, pozrie si na nete adresu stadiona, zada do GPS-ka a davaj na Slovensko...vsetko bude naozaj zalezat od dobrej organizacie usporiadatelov


----------



## MaaTeeJ

No ja neviem nemam s toho štadiona dobrý pocit.(ale to je iba moj pocit a na tom nezáleží.)


----------



## Mickey-K

no dobre ..dajme tomu ze sa cudzinci budu poslusne premavat mhd a elektrickami a este neviem na com a vsetci budu parkovat na zachytnych parkoviskach na ktore sa tu tak vsetci spoliehaju...ale vzdy sa najde kopec blbov ktory sa proste vykaslu nato a budu sa trepat autom kde sa len da ....nechapem to tu do riti...pozriem si starsie prispevky a vsetci tam len nadavaju ake bude na figu parkovanie a ze to cele bude jedna velka hanba co sa toho tyka ...a teraz tu vsetci spokojne pisu o mhdckach a zachytnych parkoviskach a ze to bude v pohode ..tak ako neviem co si mam vlastne mysliet..


----------



## misko

hm, to nema suvis s nasou MHD. nepovedal by som ze vozovy park rimskej alebo londynskej mhd ma vyrazne navrch.
ale napriklad v londyne je casto lacnejsie ist pre 3och ludi taxikom ako metrom. proste cestovanie taxikom je na zapad od nas rozsirene a ciastocne preto, ze pomer ceny mhd/taxi je uplne diametralne odlisny od nasich pomerov.


----------



## ADIHASH

Nido said:


> ved okolo stadinou nechodia nahodou elektricky z hlavnej stanice, zo stanice nove mesto, autobusy z hlavnej stanice, trolejbusy z autobusovej stanice? v blizkosti stoja primestske linky na bajkalskej.. metro tam uz ozaj nestihnu vykopat..


Rovno k zimáku chodia dva spoje z Hlavnej stanice/74,61/, jeden z Lamača/63/, jeden z Vajnor/53/, z centra dva trolejbusy/212,205/, zo Slávičieho/39/, z Petržalky,resp.Dolných Honov/78/ a ešte chodí aj TescoBus zadara zo Zlatých Pieskov. A to sú len spoje ktoré stoja rovno pred štadiónom. Z Vajnorskej ide kopec električiek, takže spojov tam chodí kopec a to ich ešte aj zhustia predpokladám cez MS.


----------



## wuane

^^je take pocitadlo aj v Kosiciach?


----------



## Mickey-K

smoger said:


> nechapem co riesis, ked pojde autom je to jeho chyba ze sa potom bude tlacit s autom kde sa da, a vyhovorka ze je nedostatok parkovacich miest je uz alibisticka vyhovorka na ludsku lenivost vyvinut akukolvek aktivitu, to ze si kazdy uz zvykol ze vsade musi byt parkovisko lebo chodi autom je jeho chyba


mne je uplne jedno kto si kde bude parkovat ..a nechapem na co by som sa mal vyhovarat...ved len diskutujem o tom o com sa tu vecne diskutuje...ale beriem ze kazdy ma iny nazor na vec a stale budu nezhody...ok ..kaslime uz na tie parkoviska a somariny chlapci...podme sa venovat arene :|


----------



## Ayran

ADIHASH said:


> Rovno k zimáku chodia dva spoje z Hlavnej stanice/74,61/, jeden z Lamača/63/, jeden z Vajnor/53/, z centra dva trolejbusy/212,205/, zo Slávičieho/39/, z Petržalky,resp.Dolných Honov/78/ a ešte chodí aj TescoBus zadara zo Zlatých Pieskov. A to sú len spoje ktoré stoja rovno pred štadiónom. Z Vajnorskej ide kopec električiek, takže spojov tam chodí kopec a to ich ešte aj zhustia predpokladám cez MS.


jj super pride cudzince a povec mu ze z lamača ti die 63 bude na teba pozerat či si komplenty....:nuts: tieto spoje si mozeš tak akurat nechať .... riešenie MHD ? zabudnite parking kde sa bude dať... tieto zachytne parkoviska z MHD budu bez šance , mozno tak pre bratislavčanov


----------



## Wizzard

Ayran said:


> jj super pride cudzince a povec mu ze z lamača ti die 63 bude na teba pozerat či si komplenty....:nuts: tieto spoje si mozeš tak akurat nechať .... riešenie MHD ? zabudnite parking kde sa bude dať... tieto zachytne parkoviska z MHD budu bez šance , mozno tak pre bratislavčanov


Nerozumiem, čo konkrétne sa ti nezdá na tom, že ísť 63jkou? :nuts: Predpokladám samozrejme, že na všetkých linkách, ktoré budú chodiť k štadiónu, budú jazdiť najmodernejšie busy a tých 6 trolejbusov Škoda 25 a staré len kĺbové zrekonštruované. A keby aj nie, stále nechápem čo ti vadí na MHD. Návštevníci MS sú nejakí nadľudia, že potrebujú VIP metro priamo pod štadión alebo parkovanie priamo pod sedadlom?


----------



## misko

tiez tomu nerozumiem, ako na to prisli, ze zahranicni navsetvnici sa budu sarpat autom do centra. pri ms vo svajciarsku fungovali zo zachytnych parkovisk vlaky. v cechach to iste... mhd by mala byt preferovana, ako to len pojde.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Ayran said:


> jj super pride cudzince a povec mu ze z lamača ti die 63 bude na teba pozerat či si komplenty....:nuts: tieto spoje si mozeš tak akurat nechať .... riešenie MHD ? zabudnite parking kde sa bude dať... tieto zachytne parkoviska z MHD budu bez šance , mozno tak pre bratislavčanov


Vzdy ked som bol na niakom sportovom podujati / koncerte, isiel som zasadne MHD. Vratane MS v hokeji, nikdy som nemal ziadny problem sa niekam dostat na stadion. Vsade polepene mapky, linky, domaci poradia. Zas nerobme z toho hrozu ze vsetci co sem pridu byvaju niekde na samote a v zivote nesli MHDckou v cudzine. 

Minuly rok som to tu uz pisal. Ked boli majstrovstva vo Svajci, na stranke majstrovstiev vsade pisali, ze navstevnici maju vyuzivat miestnu dopravu a nie vlastne auto aby sa dostali na zapas. A ziadny kolaps sa nekonal.

V Nemecku tipujem to bude vyzerat inak, ale tam su tie stadiony postavene viac na periferii mesta a teda aj s priestormi na parkovanie to vyzera inak.

A neviem preco by sa mal cudzinec pozerat na mna ako na nekompletneho ked mu poradim linku ktorou sa dopravi. V meste ked cakam na spoj, sa turisti pytaju pravidelne ako sa dostat do centra/shopping mall/train station a neviem preco by sa mali na mna pozerat ako na blba zato ze som im poradil.


----------



## marish

taktiez nevidim dovod preco by cudzinec prichadzal z lamaca. jedine, ze by bol v krematoriu pozriet. cudzinec prijde na stanicu, odtial mu ide priamy spoj, ktory bude predpokladam oznaceny vsetkymi moznymi sposobmi, aby aj sam pochopil, ze ho to dovezie na stadion. tak isto zo zachytnych parkovisk. uz si pripadam ako debil, ze to tu dokola opakujem, mozno nemam ten spravny recnicky dar alebo co...


----------



## Mickey-K

no dobre ..dajme tomu ze sa cudzinci budu poslusne premavat mhd a elektrickami a este neviem na com a vsetci budu parkovat na zachytnych parkoviskach na ktore sa tu tak vsetci spoliehaju...ale vzdy sa najde kopec blbov ktory sa proste vykaslu nato a budu sa trepat autom kde sa len da ....nechapem to tu do riti...pozriem si starsie prispevky a vsetci tam len nadavaju ake bude na figu parkovanie a ze to cele bude jedna velka hanba co sa toho tyka ...a teraz tu vsetci spokojne pisu o mhdckach a zachytnych parkoviskach a ze to bude v pohode ..tak ako neviem co si mam vlastne mysliet..


----------



## smoger

Mickey-K said:


> no dobre ..dajme tomu ze sa cudzinci budu poslusne premavat mhd a elektrickami a este neviem na com a vsetci budu parkovat na zachytnych parkoviskach na ktore sa tu tak vsetci spoliehaju...ale vzdy sa najde kopec blbov ktory sa proste vykaslu nato a budu sa trepat autom kde sa len da ....nechapem to tu do riti...pozriem si starsie prispevky a vsetci tam len nadavaju ake bude na figu parkovanie a ze to cele bude jedna velka hanba co sa toho tyka ...a teraz tu vsetci spokojne pisu o mhdckach a zachytnych parkoviskach a ze to bude v pohode ..tak ako neviem co si mam vlastne mysliet..


nechapem co riesis, ked pojde autom je to jeho chyba ze sa potom bude tlacit s autom kde sa da, a vyhovorka ze je nedostatok parkovacich miest je uz alibisticka vyhovorka na ludsku lenivost vyvinut akukolvek aktivitu, to ze si kazdy uz zvykol ze vsade musi byt parkovisko lebo chodi autom je jeho chyba


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

cudzinci ked sa pozru na našu MHD tak vždy riešia Taxiki ved oni maju viac love a pre nich to nie take drahe a ak bude niekto v takej diere ako lamač tak to bude riešiť taxíkom vždy ked sa hral nejaky futbal naprikad s Irskom tak všetci Iri len taxik a tak to bude aj na MS2010 ale do MHD v KE aj BA by mohol niečo štat dat aj ked tento rok je to pre štat uplne nerealne


----------



## misko

hm, to nema suvis s nasou MHD. nepovedal by som ze vozovy park parizskej, rimskej alebo londynskej mhd ma vyrazne navrch. no ciastocne urcite ano, ale urcite to nie je zas az take vyrazne.
ale napriklad v londyne je casto lacnejsie ist pre 3och ludi taxikom ako metrom. proste cestovanie taxikom je na zapad od nas rozsirene a ciastocne preto, ze pomer ceny mhd/taxi je uplne diametralne odlisny od nasich pomerov.


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnešný megáč:*

























































































































































































































A na záver Goooly


----------



## Mickey-K

smoger said:


> nechapem co riesis, ked pojde autom je to jeho chyba ze sa potom bude tlacit s autom kde sa da, a vyhovorka ze je nedostatok parkovacich miest je uz alibisticka vyhovorka na ludsku lenivost vyvinut akukolvek aktivitu, to ze si kazdy uz zvykol ze vsade musi byt parkovisko lebo chodi autom je jeho chyba



mne je uplne jedno kto si kde bude parkovat ..a nechapem na co by som sa mal vyhovarat...ved len diskutujem o tom o com sa tu vecne diskutuje...ale beriem ze kazdy ma iny nazor na vec a stale budu nezhody...ok ..kaslime uz na tie parkoviska a somariny chlapci...podme sa venovat arene :|


----------



## marish

Mickey-K said:


> no dobre ..dajme tomu ze sa cudzinci budu poslusne premavat mhd a elektrickami a este neviem na com a vsetci budu parkovat na zachytnych parkoviskach na ktore sa tu tak vsetci spoliehaju...ale vzdy sa najde kopec blbov ktory sa proste vykaslu nato a budu sa trepat autom kde sa len da ....nechapem to tu do riti...pozriem si starsie prispevky a vsetci tam len nadavaju ake bude na figu parkovanie a ze to cele bude jedna velka hanba co sa toho tyka ...a teraz tu vsetci spokojne pisu o mhdckach a zachytnych parkoviskach a ze to bude v pohode ..tak ako neviem co si mam vlastne mysliet..


ja cely cas poukazujem na to, ze tam bude nedostatok parkovacich miest, ale uz s tym nic nespravime. treba to vziat ako realitu a snazit sa prijat riesenie s mhd a zachytnymi parkoviskami. nehovorim, ze to bude idealne riesenie, iba ze to pojde a hlavne bude dolezite odtahovat tych, ktory na to budu kaslat. inak bude okolie stadionov priserne.


misko said:


> hm, to nema suvis s nasou MHD. nepovedal by som ze vozovy park parizskej, rimskej alebo londynskej mhd ma vyrazne navrch. no ciastocne urcite ano, ale urcite to nie je zas az take vyrazne.
> ale napriklad v londyne je casto lacnejsie ist pre 3och ludi taxikom ako metrom. proste cestovanie taxikom je na zapad od nas rozsirene a ciastocne preto, ze pomer ceny mhd/taxi je uplne diametralne odlisny od nasich pomerov.


tak aj u nas je to v noci casto vyhodnejsie...


ADIHASH said:


> ...


super update, vyzera to coraz lepsie. myslim, ze o halu sa uz nemusime bat, trebalo by ale zacat pracovat aj na okoli.


----------



## Majnolajno44

^^^^Oblozia ho sklom? Tipujem


----------



## eminencia

SunshineBB said:


> co je na tom take strasne? MS je druhorady turnaj uz len preto, ze jeden tym je v plnej sile, druhy tam ma C-éčko. ked mali vsetci tymi v plnej sile, vyzeralo to inak. vid tri mesiace dozadu. alebo si oddany hokejovy fanatik, potom to chapem.


MS je síce menej ako olympiáda, ale má veľkú výpovednú hodnotu špeciálne pre krajiny naspod od veľkej šestky /áno bohužiaľ aj pre nás/ Hokej bol jediný šport kde Slováci /v rámci svojich možností/ vynikali a preto je potupná takáto prehra. Na druhej strane treba uznať že nielen my sa zhoršujeme ale Dánsko, Nórsko a Švajčiarsko urobili za posledných 10 rokov obrovský progres. Tento šampionát perfektne svedčí o tom, ako sa kvality rôznych tímov vyrovnávajú. Bolí ma vidieť, ako sme zaspali dobu.


----------



## Ayran




----------



## kojsty

^^nice


----------



## Kvietok

Pekne, pekne.


----------



## marish

kay: fajne


----------



## SunshineBB

eminencia said:


> MS je síce menej ako olympiáda, ale má veľkú výpovednú hodnotu špeciálne pre krajiny naspod od veľkej šestky /áno bohužiaľ aj pre nás/ Hokej bol jediný šport kde Slováci /v rámci svojich možností/ vynikali a preto je potupná takáto prehra. Na druhej strane treba uznať že nielen my sa zhoršujeme ale Dánsko, Nórsko a Švajčiarsko urobili za posledných 10 rokov obrovský progres. Tento šampionát perfektne svedčí o tom, ako sa kvality rôznych tímov vyrovnávajú. Bolí ma vidieť, ako sme zaspali dobu.


s tym nesuhlasim .. krajiny tu nebojuju s tym najlepsim co maju, resp niektore ano niektore nie .. vypovedna hodnota je nulova .. porovnavat top tim danska s ceckovym timom slovenska sa proste neda .. prehra je potupna, o tom potom, ale nie je to ziadna tragedia .. tragediou bol svetovy pohar alebo olympiada v Salt Lake City a Nagane


----------



## Kubajzo

Ludia nechapem co tu riesite, ano prehrali sme a dost velmi. Nie sme vsak jediny tym, ktory prehral na tychto majstrovstvach z pozicie favorita. Este stale sme na tom lepsie ako USA. Ak by sme si nic z toho nezobrali, tak az potom by to bola tragedia. Hrali sme hrozne a ohladom Danov som mal pocit, ze pozeram na tym Kanady v danskych dresoch. Maju odomna za to poklonu. Na druhej strane treba uznat, ze sme mali menej ako 24 hodin na pripravu.


----------



## Creative

Som čítal niekde na sme že štadion bude mat kapacitu 9700 miest. rekonštrukcia za dva a pol miliardy a bez parkovacích miest.Krása...


----------



## marish

dobre ze prehrali teraz, ked este o nic nejde. ak im to pomoze sa vyvarovat chyb v dalsich zapasoch, tak to bola prehra na nezaplatenie. 

ja pevne verim, ze buduci rok, ked sa bude hrat na slovensku prijde ovela viac hviezd slovenskeho hokeja. predsalen MS v rodnej krajine su prestizna zalezitost (nie viac ako OH, ale urcite viac ako obycajne MS) a pre tu nasu zlatu generaciu pravdepodobne posledna moznost pokusit sa o uspech.


----------



## smoger

hehe velmi pekne video  hlavne na konci moja rodna Trnava


----------



## R1S0

ad video-az na ten lietajuci puk a la mimozemska lod je to celkom dobre


----------



## Nerte

R1S0 said:


> ad video-az na ten lietajuci puk a la mimozemska lod je to celkom dobre


Lietajuci puk? Kde? Ved tam ten puk len padne na zem. Neviem, s cim mas problem...


----------



## vlaDyka

smoger said:


> hehe velmi pekne video  hlavne na konci moja rodna Trnava


Ale dorobili si tu Trnavu v pocitaci jedna radost.... strechy tam, kde nikdy neboli, este k tomu naklonovane z Domu kultury, perspektiva pomerne...slusne povedane - variabilna.... pre cudzinca na efekt ako uliate, pre domaceho ...skoda reci.
Ale skoda aj toho, ze z tej BA a z KE je toho najmenej.


----------



## R1S0

Nerte said:


> Lietajuci puk? Kde? Ved tam ten puk len padne na zem. Neviem, s cim mas problem...


ked pozorne sledujes,pocas celeho videa je na krajine okruhly tien,a pocas padania puku na zem ten tien mizne podla padajuceho puku,cize ten tien bol z toho lietajuceho puku.
takze uz vies,co mam za problem :lol::lol::nuts:


----------



## MaaTeeJ

Ayran said:


>


Paradička to video :banana:


----------



## Kvietok

*CHROMO ARENA Pardubice*

Na ozivenie pridavam jeden projektik americkej Chromo Corporation z roku 2008. V pardubiciach planovali postavit 25 tisicovu multifunkcnu arenu za 7 MLD CZK.










Cistokrvna amerika. Osobne sa mi ten betonovy styl stale pacil. 

Na nete som o nej okrem stranky pce moc nenasiel, no dnes to cele vyznie uz len ako prvoaprilovy zartik. Kapacitou 25 tisic si to na neuspech odsudili hned na zaciatku.

CHROMO ARENA - Pardubice


----------



## p182

kde presne to malo stat? pardubice poznam velmi dobre. btw oni maju velmi pekny zimny stadion


----------



## CI3r1cK

Čiže to je len vizualizácia? 
Neuveriteľne kvalitná, doteraz si myslím, že je to fotka.


----------



## xyzed

p182 said:


> kde presne to malo stat? pardubice poznam velmi dobre. btw oni maju velmi pekny zimny stadion


oni maju kvalitny stadion...ale co sa tyka vonkajska tak sa vo vseobecnosti povazuje za nevkusny zlepenec


----------



## i_love_ikarus

^^ ospravedlňujem sa vám, vážení diskutujúci. Nebolo to myslené osobne. Späť k hokeju....


----------



## MaaTeeJ

veteran said:


> To mám vyhodiť kopec peňazí za lístok a ísť sa kukať na cudzie mužstvo? :bash: Nedajte sa vysmiať pán Nemeček.


Ja sa pridem pozriet do Košic aj ked nebudu hrat naši.Taka Canada ,USA a Svedsko hraju lepší a krajší hokej ako Slováci čiže mne to nevadí.


----------



## SunshineBB

Kosice zase ostali ojebane ako vzdy. bude sa tam hrat skupina o zachranu? nasi by sa mali dohodnut, a "postupit" do nej, nech si aj najhokejovejsie mesto na Slovensku pozrie domacich hracov.


----------



## tuomas666

marish said:


> tak nam prezrad ako inak? ma cela nasa skupina pendlovat medzi bratislavou a kosicami? fakt by ma zaujimalo tvoje riesenie. :nuts:


a co ja mam riesenia vymyslat? ale sudruh siroky ich asi tiez vymyslat nebude kedze hokej mu je u prdele. prachy na prvom mieste. ale co ja viem, mohla sa zakladna skupina odohrat tu a kedze predpokladme vsetci ze SVK sa dostane dalej tak sa potom mohlo hrat v BA. my by sme nasich videli tu a vy dalsie dolezite zapasy v BA. to som nacrtol take skromne riesenie kosicana ktoremu by stacilo aj to malo


----------



## Amrafel

tuším budem rád ak zoženiem lístky na Slovinsko-Nemecko, alebo Lotyšsko-Dánsko...ale odrbali Košice dobre...škoda


----------



## peterthegreat

Amrafel said:


> tuším budem rád ak zoženiem lístky na Slovinsko-Nemecko, alebo Lotyšsko-Dánsko...ale odrbali Košice dobre...škoda


ale ti dani nam dobre nalozili ))


----------



## isidor

tuomas666 said:


> ale co ja viem, mohla sa zakladna skupina odohrat tu a kedze predpokladme vsetci ze SVK sa dostane dalej tak sa potom mohlo hrat v BA.


zakladna skupina+osemfinalova = 6 zapasov v KE
playoff = 1-3 (skor 1, a mozno ani to nie) zapas v BA


----------



## Mareceko

nojo. jedna vec je, kto ako riadi hokej na Slovensku.

ale druha vec je, ze sa opat ukazali slovaci... ja si myslim, ze aj v zaprdenejsej krajine ako je SVK by sa ludia tesili aj keby to mali v hornom dolnom a prisli by aj cez celu krajinu neuveritelnych 400km. klasika slovenska. jedna vec su podmienky, ktore nam davaju ozaj zle páni zhora, ale druha vec to ako sa k sebe spravame, a teraz sa tu budu riesit koniny a aky odpad? svedsko, kanada, usa... nechapem, ale okej. 

a keby nie sme Slovensko a premudreli slovaci na riti sediaci tak sa o 8-10 rokov majstrovstva opakuju a kosice sa s BA prehodia. bohuzial nas hokej dovtedy asi uplne zakopeme pod zem. cheers :cheers:


----------



## amg63

Kosice sa s Bratislavou NIKDY neprehodia. Inak ako to vyzera so stvrtfinale?Tiez sa to bude vsetko hrat v Bratislave?


----------



## eminencia

amg63 said:


> Kosice sa s Bratislavou NIKDY neprehodia. Inak ako to vyzera so stvrtfinale?Tiez sa to bude vsetko hrat v Bratislave?


Všetky duely vyraďovacej fázy sa budú hrať v Bratislave.


----------



## tuomas666

Mareceko said:


> svedsko, kanada, usa... nechapem, ale okej.
> 
> a keby nie sme Slovensko a premudreli slovaci na riti sediaci tak sa o 8-10 rokov majstrovstva opakuju a kosice sa s BA prehodia. bohuzial nas hokej dovtedy asi uplne zakopeme pod zem. cheers :cheers:


tak minimalne o kanadu a hlavne o usa mam dost obavy ci tu neposlu nejaky B-team zlozeny z juniorov a looserov. dristy o tom, ze sem pride finalista z olympiady zneju ako vysmech, ide o uplne ine teamy, v uplne inom zlozeni. spolocny maju jedine tak nazov ...

... a inak po tej hanbe co si tu vyrobime pri organizacii tak najblizsie MS tu budu o 30 rokovhno:


----------



## veteran

SunshineBB said:


> Kosice zase ostali ojebane ako vzdy. bude sa tam hrat skupina o zachranu? nasi by sa mali dohodnut, a "postupit" do nej, nech si aj najhokejovejsie mesto na Slovensku pozrie domacich hracov.


Nielenže tu bude "skvelá" skupina o záchranu, ale v KE sa nebude hrať ani jedno štvrťfinále. To je škandalózne! Doteraz sa vždy usporiadateľské mestá o 1/4-finále delili. :bash: Hanba!


----------



## SunshineBB

veteran said:


> Nielenže tu bude "skvelá" skupina o záchranu, ale v KE sa nebude hrať ani jedno štvrťfinále. To je škandalózne! Doteraz sa vždy usporiadateľské mestá o 1/4-finále delili. :bash: Hanba!


paradox , ze vsetko dali do Bratislavy, ale stadion tam zatial chyba a nikde nie je napisane, ze vsetko bude tip top na 100% a ze vsetko stihnu

naozaj neviem, preco hlavnym stadionom nemohol byt ten kosicky, ktory funguje uz dlhsie a vsetky muchy su vychytane , ale poviem pravdu, ani som nedufal, ze by sa finale ci semifinale hrali v KE .. s vacsou kapacitou mozu ist do ....... daju do rohov skodovky, a kapacita bude rovnaka , beztak sa tam normalny clovek ani nedostane


----------



## aquila

neviem co sa stresujete, ja dufam, ze ti nasi lempli budu hrat o zachranu a v lepsom pripade vypadnu  takze si ich aj v kosiciach uzijete 

ja kazdopadne majstrovstva buduci rok programovo bojkotujem.. ten bordel korupcia a znicenie tolkym miliard za 12 dementov co behaju na zmrznutej vode za ciernou blbostou je katastrofa .... 

za tych 8 miliard co bratislave predrbala doslova na blby stadion sme mohli mat celu petrzalsku radialu .. alebo aspon vymenene elektricky ..


----------



## Nerte

aquila said:


> ja kazdopadne majstrovstva buduci rok programovo bojkotujem.. ten bordel korupcia a znicenie tolkym miliard za 12 dementov co behaju na zmrznutej vode za ciernou blbostou je katastrofa ....
> 
> za tych 8 miliard co bratislave predrbala doslova na blby stadion sme mohli mat celu petrzalsku radialu .. alebo aspon vymenene elektricky ..


Toto mozes povedat o hocicom. Preco sa stavala nejaka "blba Eurovea" s obchodmi pre mafianov a ich pipenky ked ludia v Zimbabwe nemaju v obchodoch, mozno okrem cigariet, absolutne nic. Taky je svet, proste sa prerobil stadion tak to akceptuj. Keby sa neprerobil tu, tak by sa postavil niekde inde. Bud rad, ze ho mame novy my a nie nejaka ina krajina.


----------



## SunshineBB

Nerte said:


> Toto mozes povedat o hocicom. Preco sa stavala nejaka "blba Eurovea" s obchodmi pre mafianov a ich pipenky ked ludia v Zimbabwe nemaju v obchodoch, mozno okrem cigariet, absolutne nic. Taky je svet, proste sa prerobil stadion tak to akceptuj. Keby sa neprerobil tu, tak by sa postavil niekde inde. Bud rad, ze ho mame novy my a nie nejaka ina krajina.


az na to ze my nemame novy stadion, ale stary zrekonstruovany za cenu pomaly dvoch novych 

stoji to za to?


----------



## aquila

Nerte said:


> Toto mozes povedat o hocicom. Preco sa stavala nejaka "blba Eurovea" s obchodmi pre mafianov a ich pipenky ked ludia v Zimbabwe nemaju v obchodoch, mozno okrem cigariet, absolutne nic. Taky je svet, proste sa prerobil stadion tak to akceptuj. Keby sa neprerobil tu, tak by sa postavil niekde inde. Bud rad, ze ho mame novy my a nie nejaka ina krajina.


az na to, ze na euroveu nejde NIC z tvojich penazi a dani .. takze ci sa stavia nestavia eurovea, alebo lipovy park, alebo juzne mesto mi je lautern putno..

ale za sa doslova predrbalo 8 miliard na priposraty stadion pre mafianov mi jedno neni .. 

a LUTUJEM, ze ho radsej nema novy nejaka ina krajina a ze v bratislave sa nezlepsila MHD ..


----------



## isidor

veteran said:


> Nielenže tu bude "skvelá" skupina o záchranu, ale v KE sa nebude hrať ani jedno štvrťfinále. To je škandalózne! Doteraz sa vždy usporiadateľské mestá o 1/4-finále delili. :bash: Hanba!


Za poslednych 10 rokov sa 4-krat kralo cele stvrtfinale v jednom meste (t.j. v 2 hracie dni) - Praha, Riga, Moskva, Bern


----------



## Nido

SunshineBB said:


> paradox , ze vsetko dali do Bratislavy, ale stadion tam zatial chyba a nikde nie je napisane, ze vsetko bude tip top na 100% a ze vsetko stihnu
> 
> naozaj neviem, preco hlavnym stadionom nemohol byt ten kosicky, ktory funguje uz dlhsie a vsetky muchy su vychytane , ale poviem pravdu, ani som nedufal, ze by sa finale ci semifinale hrali v KE .. s vacsou kapacitou mozu ist do ....... daju do rohov skodovky, a kapacita bude rovnaka , beztak sa tam normalny clovek ani nedostane


Preco by sa to nemalo stihnut, ked ide vstko podla planu zatial? 
Naozaj nechapem co ine ste cakali? Je to asi tak sokujuce ako ked Cesi hrali na MS vsetky zapasy v Prahe a ani jeden v Ostrave..

Rovnako nie je pravda ze by sa doteraz vzdy usporiadatelske mesta delili o stvrtfinale, treba si pozriet historiu aspon par rokov dozadu: vsetky stvrtfinalove zapasy sa hrali napriklad v Prahe 2004, v Moskve 2007, v Berne 2009, Rigu 2006 neratam lebo tam sa hralo len v Rige, stvrfinale ale uz bolo len na jednom stadione.


----------



## veteran

isidor said:


> Za poslednych 10 rokov sa 4-krat kralo cele stvrtfinale v jednom meste (t.j. v 2 hracie dni) - Praha, Riga, Moskva, Bern


Dobre, ale Riga (2006) a Moskva (2007) boli jediným usporiadateľským mestom. Tak sa opravím, v 8 z 10 prípadov sa hralo 1/4-finále v oboch mestách.


----------



## hraby

Wizzard said:


> Tiež nechápem, prečo by sa finále malo hrať v KE. Keby KE boli hlavné mesto, bola by tam väčšia hala, keby mali viac obyvateľov, tak by bolo normálne, že by sa hralo v KE. Niekto tu kedysi poznamenal, že tie paneláky v okolí Steelky tiež nie sú najlepšia reklama, aj keď v Bratislave to tiež nevyzerá bohvieako


mysliet si, ze finale sa bude hrat v KE je utopia.. 

tesne okolie steel areny, nazor nech si spravi kazdy sam (fotene v marci 2010). tesne okolie v BA si pozriem v sobotu a porovnam..


----------



## hraby

aquila said:


> az na to, ze na euroveu nejde NIC z tvojich penazi a dani .. takze ci sa stavia nestavia eurovea, alebo lipovy park, alebo juzne mesto mi je lautern putno..


uplny suhlas.. v KE do stadiona prispel aj stat, tu niet o com, ale zacali ho rekonstruovat za sukromne peniaze (nechajme povod investorov, lebo to je kapitola sama o sebe, na ktoru moze byt SVK urcite "pravom" hrda..) ale vystavba v BA sa plati full zo statneho.. obchodaky si platia sami investori a ked vidia navratnost investicie, je im u prdle, ze tam nakupuju nejaki mafiani..


----------



## slovanista222

Ja som sice v SA nikdy nebol, tym padom nemam zmapovane ani jej okolie, ale podla tych fotiek co vidim to neni az take katastrofalne, ako to niektori kosicania tu prezentuju...ta "pivaren" na 4tej fotke zlava a zlta budova na piatej vizeraju velmi dobre, samozrejme kazia to tie kralikarne, o tych tu uz ale rec bola davnejsie...
akurat na 3 a 6 fotke zlava mi ten stadion prijde dost zasity, neviem na ktorej strane to je, z jednej by mala byt cesta takze toto je asi ta opacna...predna cast ok...tot moj nestranny nazor...


----------



## slamik

^^no vpredu by to mohlo byt trochu otvorenejsie, keby zburali tie obchody kde je na fotke odfotene porcsche, vedel by som si tam predstavit nejake mensie namestie(malu fontanu, zelen..., ale to asi chcem vela )


----------



## Kvietok

slamik said:


> ^^no vpredu by to mohlo byt trochu otvorenejsie, keby zburali tie obchody kde je na fotke odfotene porcsche, vedel by som si tam predstavit nejake mensie namestie(malu fontanu, zelen..., ale to asi chcem vela )












Planovana je tam 3. etapa BCK. Myslim ze moze byt ....


----------



## hraby

^^ dufam, ze sa dockame, a co skoro.. ta ohava co tam je dnes, je vazne hruza..


----------



## seem

^^ Sketch Up


----------



## Ayran

ak chceš ine vizosky tak kludne povec  su aj v lepšej kvalite


----------



## R1S0

mna skor trapi to,ze cela vyradovacia cast bude v BA.
aspon to stvrtfinale tu mohlo byt...


----------



## Ayran

^^ si normalny  a z čoho bude zit širokeho hotel ?


----------



## seem

^^ Toto ma nenapadlo, to môžme byť radi že sa niečo v KE odohrá.


----------



## metropoly_sk

R1S0 said:


> mna skor trapi to,ze cela vyradovacia cast bude v BA.
> aspon to stvrtfinale tu mohlo byt...


Ved tomu nerozumiem .... vacsinou sa stvrtfinale hrava v dvoch mestach ...


----------



## hidden

*Z opačnej strany...*


----------



## ADIHASH

^^
Nice one 
Zajtra pojdem tiež pofotiť


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## mike256

R1S0 said:


> mna skor trapi to,ze cela vyradovacia cast bude v BA.
> aspon to stvrtfinale tu mohlo byt...


Pokial ja viem, tak dva zapasy stvrtfinale sa odohraju v Steel Arene...


----------



## attilio

na to ze to maju otvarat koncom roka tak to nevyzera na nejake zavratne tempo ked si domyslim ze prace vo vnutri zaberu ovela viac casu ako prace na fasade atd...no uvidime dufam ze to nebude narychlo zbuchana opacha kde casom zacnu odchadzat jednotlive veci...


----------



## defenderba

z vonku to vyzerá, že tempo upadá, ale zrejme to tak nie je, pretože do vnútra nikto nevidí, čo sa tam robí... takže opticky už ako keby hala prestala rásť, ale to nie je tak celkom pravda... no a už aj vidíme aj počiatky konštrukcie tréningovej haly....


----------



## Adrian4

^^

Aj mne sa zdá, že ako keby sa vystavba ustalila, ale treba si uvedomit, ake je vonku pocasie. Co sa da robit za dažda a burok? Asi sa teraz sustredia v interiery


----------



## bilder

staci pozriet o dve, tri stranky naspat a uvidite co je vo vnutri..teda aspon ciastocne


----------



## wuane

*NECHAPEM LUDIA,SPOCITAJTE SI A NETREPTE DO VETRA!!!*Spodny oval v Steel arene ma 14 radov podla fotiek (v priemere,niekde su striedacky,trestne,atd).Cize ak ma mat Nepelov stadion 25 radov,to je este minimalne do polovice tych hornych bocnych tribun v Steel arene,s tym ,ze tribuna nie je dvojurovnova ale jednotna,tak sa to javi nizsie.*Dakujem*


----------



## Vratissolao

otazka pre wuaneho, ty ako expert (nieze by som ja chodil 20 rokov na zimak), v com spociva zvisenie kapacity na novom zimaku??? tym ze je tam stale ten isty oval ako pred 20 rokmi??...


----------



## Peto02

Zdar. 
Minuly tyzden mi vravel jeden moj znamy (sportovy manazer) zaujimavu pikosku. Nejaky jeho chlapik co pracuje na stavbe Zimaku mu vravel, ze sa ta stara betonova tribuna rozpadava. Zevraj ked dali prec tie stlpy, tak sa cela betonova konstrukcia ruti.
Neviem co je teda na tom pravda, ale ze ho aj pozyval na stavbu nech si to pride pozriet...


----------



## marish

Vratissolao said:


> by ma zaujimalo ako chcu zvisit kapacitu tym ze daju omietku na stary zaklad stadionu...hno:
> 
> strasne odflaknuty tuneling...


skus si precitat aspon zakladne info v com spociva tato rekonstrukcia predtym, ako sem nieco taketo napises. staci v tomto vlakne. nie, omietka kapacitu nezvysi.
o tom tunelingu vsetci vieme, s tym uz bohuzial nic nespravime...


caicoo said:


> len tak na priebezne porovnanie


ano, z tychto dvoch obrazkov to vyzera ovela mensie, ale tie obrazky dost klamu. su z ineho uhlu a vzialenosti, na iny vysek tribuny. ked sa osadia sedadla a spravi sa fotka pod rovnakym uhlom, tak to bude vyzerat inac... a je mozne, ze bude v nepelovi vacsia hustota sedaciek, ale to ja neviem posudit, kedze som v steelke este nesedel.


Peto02 said:


> Zdar.
> Minuly tyzden mi vravel jeden moj znamy (sportovy manazer) zaujimavu pikosku. Nejaky jeho chlapik co pracuje na stavbe Zimaku mu vravel, ze sa ta stara betonova tribuna rozpadava. Zevraj ked dali prec tie stlpy, tak sa cela betonova konstrukcia ruti.
> Neviem co je teda na tom pravda, ale ze ho aj pozyval na stavbu nech si to pride pozriet...


zaujimava info, skus od znameho vydolovat nejake obrazky (aj ked nieco take bude dost problem ).
nejde mi to ale do hlavy, stlpy predsa drzali strechu a tu vymenili za terajsiu ocelovu konsturkciu, ktora sa podla mna ani nedotyka toho betonoveho ovalu. takze jedine, ze by odstranili aj nejake casti stlpov co boli pod tribunami a neniesli cisto zatazenie zo strechy, ale aj cast z tribun.

podobne dodatocne objavene problemy sa daju cakat pri kazdej rekonstrukcii a vie to pekne navysit vyslednu cenu alebo su mozne rozne problemy pocas prevadzky (praskliny). preto som nebol velky zastanca tejto rekonstrukcie a nie som ani velkym zastancom rozoberania a znovuskladania hrdzaveho stareho mostu. :nuts:


----------



## wuane

Vratissolao said:


> otazka pre wuaneho, ty ako expert (nieze by som ja chodil 20 rokov na zimak), v com spociva zvisenie kapacity na novom zimaku??? tym ze je tam stale ten isty oval ako pred 20 rokmi??...


Nie som expert a na tom zimaku som bol 2x za zivot.
Kapacita sa navysila cca o 1500 miest.To sa da hravo naskrabat pristavanim tych par radov smerom od ovalu ku klzisku.Podla mna by si na to prisiel aj sam,ale v pohode,rad som vysvetlil.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> *NECHAPEM LUDIA,SPOCITAJTE SI A NETREPTE DO VETRA!!!*Spodny oval v Steel arene ma 14 radov podla fotiek (v priemere,niekde su striedacky,trestne,atd).Cize ak ma mat Nepelov stadion 25 radov,to je este minimalne do polovice tych hornych bocnych tribun v Steel arene,s tym ,ze tribuna nie je dvojurovnova ale jednotna,tak sa to javi nizsie.*Dakujem*


sa upokoj, nase reakcie su pocity, nie fakty. ja viem ze tazko znasas kritku na tento stadion, pre mna z neznamych dovodov, ale jednoducho respektuj, ze sa mi to ZDA ZDA ZDA mensie ako Steel Arena. dakujem aj ja Tebe

inak by som rad vedel kde tam chcu dole napchat 10 radov, to bude uroven , ludia si tam budu sediet na hlavach ci ako?


----------



## wuane

SunshineBB said:


> sa upokoj, nase reakcie su pocity, nie fakty. ja viem ze tazko znasas kritku na tento stadion, pre mna z neznamych dovodov, ale jednoducho respektuj, ze sa mi to ZDA ZDA ZDA mensie ako Steel Arena. dakujem aj ja Tebe
> 
> inak by som rad vedel kde tam chcu dole napchat 10 radov, to bude uroven , ludia si tam budu sediet na hlavach ci ako?


Chlape ty sa zobud,ja som medzi prvymi kritizoval nizku kapacitu,a bezbrehe plytvanie financiami.Medzi prvymi som obhajoval ukrivdenych kosicanov,ze do BA sa supli velke peniaze a v Kosiciach ani parkovaci dom nezafinancuju -s tym ze to nie je chyba obyvatelov Bratislavy ani ludi tu na fore,ale ze pripadne namietky treba smerovat niekde inde.

CO sa tebe zda a ostatnym je mi uplne ukradnute,kapacita sa ma navysit na 10 000,mne je jasne ze pre beznych ludi tam bude na MS miesta ovela menej a bude to sampionat manazerov a papalasov.Ak mal stadion teraz 8500cca a ma mat 10,tak ho navysia o cca 1500 kusov a to sa podla mna pridanim spodnych par radov da v pohode dosiahnut.Nikoho a nic si nezastavam.
Stve ma akurat tato uhorkova sezona,lebo uz nemontuju obrovske nosniky ,tak vsetci mudri ze sa nerobi.

A rovnako nebudem kritizovat ten stadion ked je z neho kostra co sa vizualu tyka,to som sa uz vela krat poucil na druhych na tomto fore ze si radsej pockam ako to dopadne,mozem ohodnotit akurat tak vizualizaciu ci sa mi pozdava navrh,ale nie skelet pocas vystavby a na zaklade neho byt Nostradamus ake to bude urcite otrasne na konci.


----------



## Teapack2

*suhlas*

^^ jeden rozumny prispevok za poslednu dobu


----------



## slovanista222

Mne sa tiez zda, ze SA je vyssia a v reali to tak asi aj bude, ale Steelka je po bokoch dvojpodlazna a za brankami len jednopodlazna a to robi ten rozdiel oproti Nepelovy, ktory bude mat plynuly obluk a vysku tribun po celom obvode...

Inak k tomu pridavaniu radov...par stran dozadu tu niekto pisal, ze dole pojde 6-7 a hore este 2 rady novych sedadiel, takze snad tam ludia az tak natlaceny nebudu...sa mi zda, ze keby chceli tak hore mozu tych radov natlacit aj viacej, ako len 2...


----------



## marish

^^ musi im tam este zostat rezerva na skyboxy a skylounge, inak by sa tam urcite zmestilo viac ako dva rady.


----------



## Ayran

steel arena je troj podlozana.... prvý okruh , VIP a horne sektory... 
hno: sami odbornik na steelku pritom v nej neboli


----------



## wuane

^^no mozno sektorovo a administrativne,ale konstrukcne to vyzera na dvojurovnovu tribunu.


----------



## Puki

http://sportky.topky.sk/c/47582/fasel-po-prvej-inspekcii-kosicka-arena-je-nadherna


----------



## R1S0

bla bla bla,teraz vsetci zvlhneme a zavrieme usta....


----------



## seem

^^ Toto mi pripomenulo keď sa cca pred 3 rokmi otváral aquapark v Turčianskych Tepliciach a Jeho výsosť Arcivojvoda Michael von Habsburg-Lothringen sa vyjadril že cesta do TR je kvalitná.


----------



## achjo

Tak, ale, ked si to porovnate s tou drevenou kolnou, v ktorej sa MS hrali vlani u Fasela doma vo Svajciarsku, tak jasne, ze mu Steelka pride oproti tomu uzasna. :lol:


----------



## Mareceko

nechcem prilis tarat, ale ako som tak pocital, podla tych nakresov co tu boli, podla info wiki a podla ASB mi vychadza toto:

BA - "Maximálna teoretická výška haly v strede rozpätia je +23,3 m."

KE - "Výška haly – svetlík: 34 m"

podla mojich vedomosti o BA hale nebude zvacsena/zmensena vyska tribuny, ak spravne chapem nakresy a to co nam hovorili na exkurzii na zimaku. skyboxy podla mna chcu dat do vysky malo nad uroven posledneho radu tribuny. odhadujem vyska tribuny + 1m na schodisko do skyboxu + vyska skyboxu a potom je hned strecha, resp. konstrukcia vaznikov. tazko povedat ako to bude vo finale vysoke/nizke, kedze nepoznam staru vysku zimaku, to by bola zaujimava info. ked odrezeme polku z vrchnej tribuny KE zimaku, cca dostaneme vysku BA haly, asi.

O REKO BA STADIONA - raz citaj, trikrat netrep na fore 
bohuzial tie rezy a pohlady su okotovane tak, ze to jednoducho nevidiet, mozno ak mate dobre oci...

http://www.asb.sk/stavebnictvo/konstrukcie-a-prvky/konstrukcie-a-prvky-z-ocele/rekonstrukcia-zimneho-stadiona-ondreja-nepelu-v-bratislave-3516.html



ako tak pozeram, tu je naznacena uroven vrchnych radov a potom zvysok vysky do strechy, tak je to asi vyriesene.










a porovnanie s nakresmi










nech je ako chce, aj tak je to cele velky odrb. a nechcem strasit, ale myslim si ze vstup a vystup zo stadiona bude neuveritelna tlacenica...

a je to jednoznacne nizke


----------



## R1S0

ale je snad kazdemu jasne,ze je to nepodareny hybrid za cenu dvoch 15 tisicovych stadionov.


----------



## wuane

Mareceko said:


> ked odrezeme polku z vrchnej tribuny KE zimaku, cca dostaneme vysku BA haly, asi.


Presne tak


R1S0 said:


> *ale je snad kazdemu jasne*,ze je to nepodareny hybrid *za cenu dvoch 15 tisicovych stadionov*.


Presne tak


----------



## hasky

To ze v KE stat nic nepostavi a ze si to musime riesit z vlastnych zdrojov je v prvom rade neschopnost papalasov mesta KE, kt. prislubili ucast na tomto divadle.
Mali to zazmluvnit podporou statu na financovani vystavby podobne ako v BA a v pripade vypadku proste od zmluvy odstupit a sampionat by sa konal v BA a trebars Skalici 
Ale ono to i tak dopadne ako EHMK, slubi sa slubuju ... a skutek utek ...


----------



## bystrican

mne sa najviac paci ten sysel....


----------



## slash89

Tak ma napadlo, ze ako to bude s kvalitou televiznych prenosov zo stadionov... Mam na mysli napriklad uhol kamier vzhladom k ladu, lebo ked porovnam prenosy z nejakych MS a prenosy z nasej extraligy tak mi to pride o dost ine.. Pri nasich prenosoch mam niekedy problem sledovat puk hno: cele je to nejake amaterske....
Budu to pred majstrovstvami instalovat a nastavovat nejaki experti, ktori vedia ako na to, alebo to bude cisto v nasej kompetencii ??


----------



## kojsty

na kazdych majstrovstvach je uhol pohladu a kvalita obrazu takmer rovnaka, takze tam asi musia byt zo strany IIHF nejake poziadavky


----------



## slash89

Ved prave... velmi v to dufam ze to bude tak ako na vsetkych ostatnych MS... rovnako dufam ze kocka v BA bude omnoho kvalitnejsia ako ta v Steelke hno:


----------



## Kvietok

slash89 said:


> Ved prave... velmi v to dufam ze to bude tak ako na vsetkych ostatnych MS... rovnako dufam ze kocka v BA bude omnoho kvalitnejsia ako ta v Steelke hno:


Myslim ze sa bude montovat ta, ktora sa pouzivala na stadione pred rekonstrukciou (tuto sezonu na tom malom). Je celkom fajn a bola by hlupost ju nechavat na tom malom stadione, ale clovek nikdy nevie. 
Pocul som ze ta sucasna kosicka by sa mohla vymenit za nieco lepsie.


----------



## JimmySK

Ale co tu riesite kamery, ved vsetko ohladom obrazu a zvuku ma pod palcom Infront Sports! Takze o obraz sa nemusime bat... STV doda maximalne nejaku podporu alebo bude ked tak vyrabat nejake dokumenty atd.


----------



## bilder




----------



## 4FukkinLyn

bilder said:


>


Och, toľko stĺpov tam bolo aj predtým? hno: :tiasd:


----------



## ultrasslovan

podla toho co som pocul s toho nakoniec predsa vycaruju krasnu halu


----------



## hraby

ako sme sa tu bavili o blizkom okoli oboch stadionov, tak v BA su vsade naokolo nove bytovky, nedaleko billa atd.. v KE naokoli clovek najde jedny trapne malicke potraviny pod blokom a krcmu 4. cenovej.. jedine co by som vytkol, je 4-prudovka od 3 vezi a ta by si teda zasluzila novy koberec, lebo tlcmice tam vazne dostali zabrat.. neviem, co je po tej ceste ist v MHD v starom Ikaruse..


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Zemplínska krčma v sladovni, 50c tuzemák, jemná vodka, 90c veľké pivko, čo viac si môže fanúšik priať


----------



## seem

hraby said:


> ako sme sa tu bavili o blizkom okoli oboch stadionov, tak v BA su vsade naokolo nove bytovky, nedaleko billa atd.. v KE naokoli clovek najde jedny trapne malicke potraviny pod blokom a krcmu 4. cenovej.. jedine co by som vytkol, je 4-prudovka od 3 vezi a ta by si teda zasluzila novy koberec, lebo tlcmice tam vazne dostali zabrat.. neviem, co je po tej ceste ist v MHD v starom Ikaruse..


Tá Billa je tam do 0,5 km dokonca 2x. 

Jedna na Záhradníckej a druhá na Bajkalskej. 

400 m od štadióna je v 3 vežiach aj Albert..


----------



## Kvietok

hraby said:


> ako sme sa tu bavili o blizkom okoli oboch stadionov, tak v BA su vsade naokolo nove bytovky, nedaleko billa atd.. v KE naokoli clovek najde jedny trapne malicke potraviny pod blokom a krcmu 4. cenovej.. jedine co by som vytkol, je 4-prudovka od 3 vezi a ta by si teda zasluzila novy koberec, lebo tlcmice tam vazne dostali zabrat.. neviem, co je po tej ceste ist v MHD v starom Ikaruse..


Hmmm. Cassovar je tak 300 metrov. Je tam tusim Billa a DM drogeria, takze koriguj ...


----------



## SunshineBB

Kvietok said:


> Hmmm. Cassovar je tak 300 metrov. Je tam tusim Billa a DM drogeria, takze koriguj ...


ani galeria nie je nejako velmi daleko. alebo mam skreslene predstavy. do kilometra by nemal byt problem.


----------



## hraby

Kvietok said:


> Hmmm. Cassovar je tak 300 metrov. Je tam tusim Billa a DM drogeria, takze koriguj ...


myslis, ze tam niekto trafi? kazdy kukne na tu strasnu budovu sudu oproti a basu za nim a uz ich vsetkych napadne, ze hned za tym vysokym murom a este k tomu v BC cassovar je billa.. to by som si rad čekol..


----------



## Wizzard

hraby said:


> ako sme sa tu bavili o blizkom okoli oboch stadionov, tak v BA su vsade naokolo nove bytovky, nedaleko billa atd.. v KE naokoli clovek najde jedny trapne malicke potraviny pod blokom a krcmu 4. cenovej.. jedine co by som vytkol, je 4-prudovka od 3 vezi a ta by si teda zasluzila novy koberec, lebo tlcmice tam vazne dostali zabrat.. neviem, co je po tej ceste ist v MHD v starom Ikaruse..


Tá 4-prúdovka sa predpokladám bude nejako rekonštruovať, lebo už minulý rok zrekonštruovali Ružinovskú a Šancovú, ostáva len Trnavská. Máš inak pravdu, cesta zo zimáku na Trnavské mýto musí byť pre neznalých pomerov dosť veľký šok :lol:


----------



## tuomas666

CI3r1cK said:


> ^^
> Zemplínska krčma v sladovni, 50c tuzemák, jemná vodka, 90c veľké pivko, čo viac si môže fanúšik priať


nic sa neboj, slovensky podnikatel preventivne 3x zdvihne cenu pri takej prilezitostihno:


----------



## SunshineBB

hraby said:


> myslis, ze tam niekto trafi? kazdy kukne na tu strasnu budovu sudu oproti a basu za nim a uz ich vsetkych napadne, ze hned za tym vysokym murom a este k tomu v BC cassovar je billa.. to by som si rad čekol..


vsak nemoze byt problem dat na tie dva tyzdne sipky, putace ci docasne znacenia kde sa da najest, nakupit, obcerstvit. k tomu nejaka mapka z vyznacenymi miestami. 

alebo chcem od svrtmilionovej metropoly vela? to sa fakt potom mohlo hrat v trencine, spisskej, vo zvolene, v nitre, v ziline .. hocikde, ak toto je problem


----------



## hraby

^^ kedze sa bavime o KE, kludne sa moze stat, ze ziadna sipka ci putac nebude.. zil som v KE dost dlho nato, aby som tomu veril..


----------



## masakramajster

*ticketportal*

Vstupenky sa budu predavat od septembra cez ticketportal. :runaway:


----------



## Kvietok

Teraz to uz moc realne to nevidim (aj ked boh vie ci sa im to takto vobec oplati organizovat a pohrozit by mozno nebolo od veci). Ludia sa vsak ucia z vlastnych chyb. Pre najblizsie MS snad OZ KA do zmluvy s bratislavou zakomponuje poziadavku minimalneho poctu stvrtfinal. zapasov.


----------



## marish

skoda, ze si to mesto kosice neustriehlo skor. ak by pohrozilo v case, ked sa tvoril rozpis zapasov, mali by velmi realne sance, ze nieco vydupu.

teraz, ked je vsetko uzatvorene sa bude szlh vyhovarat, ze uz je neskoro na zmeny.


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## bilder




----------



## Erik Čečunda

Dnes som sa bol pozriet na steel arenu vystavba treningovej haly pokracuje ale je dost mala podla povodneho navrhu a strecha steelky je dost zhrdzavena okolo nej niesu ziadne parkovacie miesta iba osarpane budovy takze kosice musia nieco robit aby nezazili hanbu na celom svete


----------



## Mareceko

^^
z akej urovne je fotena ta posledna foto? posledny rad hladiska, alebo priestory buducich vipok so skyboxami?


----------



## luky133

Nemali podľa nedávnych vyjadrení do konca júna stihnúť zaskliť celú fasádu štadióna? To im potom ostáva 7 dní a nevidím to príliš reálne.


----------



## JankoKE

Erik Čečunda;59090737 said:


> Dnes som sa bol pozriet na steel arenu vystavba treningovej haly pokracuje ale je dost mala podla povodneho navrhu a strecha steelky je dost zhrdzavena okolo nej niesu ziadne parkovacie miesta iba osarpane budovy takze kosice musia nieco robit aby nezazili hanbu na celom svete


:lol: omyl, hanba bude práveže pre ostatné krajiny to, že je v A kategórii krajina, kde doteraz neboli dva normálne štadióny, alebo kde okolie jedného zo štadiónov vyzerá, ako vyzerá :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ayran

Erik Čečunda;59090737 said:


> Dnes som sa bol pozriet na steel arenu vystavba treningovej haly pokracuje ale je dost mala podla povodneho navrhu a strecha steelky je dost zhrdzavena okolo nej niesu ziadne parkovacie miesta iba osarpane budovy takze kosice musia nieco robit aby nezazili hanbu na celom svete


wau ake novinky... hno: to si ani pisat nemusel to vieme ... za malo penazi malo muziky...


----------



## R1S0

Erik Čečunda;59090737 said:


> Dnes som sa bol pozriet na steel arenu vystavba treningovej haly pokracuje ale je dost mala podla povodneho navrhu a strecha steelky je dost zhrdzavena okolo nej niesu ziadne parkovacie miesta iba osarpane budovy takze kosice musia nieco robit aby nezazili hanbu na celom svete


ano,kosice zburaju cele okolie,zoberu si uver,ktory ich zadlzi na 30 rokov,postavia dookola vyskovky,luxusne hotely atd.

kosice sa na MS mozu za tychto podmienok,ake su z vysoka vys**t.


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Ten bratislavsky stadion vobec nevyzera na 10 000 miest kde tam chcu dat dalsie 10 rady steel arena je raz taka vysoka ako bratsilavska a ma len 8 000 miest


----------



## kojsty

^^presne tak, aj ja si myslim to iste. urcite vobec nevedia co robia a ked to dokoncia, zistia, ze maju len nejakych 5000 miest a dohodnu sa, ze to cele zburaju a postavia uplne novu halu. opat si nabalia vsetci vrecka a majstrovstva nebudu...


----------



## aquila

asi pocitaju s cinskymi sedackami  a vietnamcami z mildy


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Ten bratislavsky stadion vyzera ako tesco alebo ine nakupne stredisko nie ako hokejova hala takto sa stadiony nestavaju


----------



## ultrasslovan

Erik Cecunda- daj si paralen a sup do postele asi mas teplotu


----------



## ADIHASH

Erik Čečunda;59138693 said:


> Ten bratislavsky stadion vyzera ako tesco alebo ine nakupne stredisko nie ako hokejova hala takto sa stadiony nestavaju


Ty si asi Tesco v živote nevidel že? hno:


----------



## johnnyy

ja si tiez predstavujem narodny hokejovy stadion trosku inac... trosku dost inac


----------



## ultrasslovan

jedna a podstatna vec su peniaze, cesi si mozu povedat ano mame Sazka arenu a su na nu patricne hrdy ( ved kto by nebol) ale ten stadion stal cez 4 Miliardy,kym tato rekonstrukcia vyde na 1,6 az 2,0... a dalsia vec ten stadion je v strasnom minuse nakolko aby bola ta stavba vyhodna musela by byt Sazka (teraz O2) arena aspon 4 krat do tyzdna vypredana,co vobec nieje  . jasne vzdy by bolo lepsie mat kapacitu 12000 ako 9766 ako bude teraz ,ale uz mesiac po majstrovstvach to bude kazdemu jedno a na podobne detaily sa zabudne. kua nejak som s rozpisal


----------



## Jaakub

Sazka Arena stála 4 miliardy? Uff, ufff. Minimálne 9 a aj to vôbec nemusí byť pravda. Podľa mňa sa reálna hodnota šplhá k 12 miliardám. Podotýkam CZK. A práve kvôli tomu je Sazka dlhodobo v...


----------



## ultrasslovan

http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/O2_Arena

tu je to takze 8 Mil. CZK


----------



## Nido

Jaakub said:


> 8 mld je taký oficiálny blud.


tak si nas mohol aspon zasvatit do reality. na O2 Arenu boli vydane dlhopisy v hodnote par stoviek milionov eur, konkretne 215 mil. eur s 15 rocnou splatnostou.


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*

Zatiaľ iba zvrchu. Prejsť sa pôjdem neskôr


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## Phill

*25.6.2010 :: Nepela*


----------



## marish

nespravili ste aj zaber od zastavky (kolmo na budovu)? co tu niekto spominal, ze je z toho uhlu vidno za sklo.

a diky za updaty.


----------



## masakramajster

*no toto*

neako stavba nepokrocila :nono: tie fotky su uplne rovnake ako tie pred tyzdnom,,,,,,,,,,tak ci onak za tie peniaze danovych poplatnikov postavit toto,,,,,,,,humus.


----------



## sarkan1000

Ten hotel vyzerá ako keby sa mal každú chvílu zrútiť


----------



## Phill

stavba pokračuje bežným tempom. Teraz sa určite maká vo vnútri, taktiež na fasáde zo strany kúpaliska. Vidno, že stavby pozerať nechodíte :cheers:

čo sa týka toho hotela 
vôbec to nevyzerá, že sa ide zrútiť. Akurát má nepravidelné tvary. Je zaujímavé, že keď je stavba trochu iná, tak hneď sa frfle, keď je čisto kocka, tak sa zasa frfle. Ešte nie je dokončená ani hrubá stavba a tu už padájú hodnotenia, ako to ide spadnúť. Keď stavali Nový Most, ten tiež vyzeral akoby išiel spadnúť, však?


----------



## wuane

^^presne tak.Sice nesuhlasim s vystavbou toho hotela za podmienok za akych sa stavia,ale tvarovo je to stavba zaujimava,urcite v ramci BA nezvycajna.


----------



## bilder

nema niekto pocit, ze ta fasada akoby chcela spadnut ???:lol:


----------



## figliar

Neodpustim si otazku... to na tych poslednych fotkach je interier treningovej haly ?


----------



## MordarGrunn

jezis mozete uz prestat otravovat s velkostou haly? pindajde az ked tam budete v maji 2011 sediet a nie teraz..


----------



## wuane

^^ano


----------



## R1S0

no ono to cele vyzera nejake "roztrasene"


----------



## wuane

*Qwert:*Navrhujem uzamknut tento thread kym diskutujuci neprejavia vôlu diskutovat o stavbe samotnej.Pripadne mazat vsetky posty ktore nebudu obsahovat fotku.Toto sa uz fakt neda citat.


----------



## Aan

to s tym mazanim postov bez fotiek (prip. novych parametrov stavby) je dobry napad, to by som navrhoval vo velkej casti threadov, hned by sa to tu krasne precistilo, keby sa v diskusiach k projektom objavovali len fotky a nove info o stavbe


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> *Qwert:*Navrhujem uzamknut tento thread kym diskutujuci neprejavia vôlu diskutovat o stavbe samotnej.Pripadne mazat vsetky posty ktore nebudu obsahovat fotku.Toto sa uz fakt neda citat.


kolko by si tu mal potom postov ?

preco sa v diskusii k hale nemozme rozpravat o velkosti haly? to je zakazane? ten stadion mi pripada maly, tu sa o tom diskutuje, tak tu pisem ze je MALÝ , KRPATÝ .. fakt neviem aky mas problem


----------



## wuane

^^Ja sam by som bol ochudobneny o 99% moznosti reagovat,ale velmi rad by som sa tohoto privilegia vzdal v prospech ocisty a vecnosti fora.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> ^^Ja sam by som bol ochudobneny o 99% moznosti reagovat,ale velmi rad by som sa tohoto privilegia vzdal v prospech ocisty a vecnosti fora.


wuane : tento stadion rovnako ako hotel vedla si zasluzi len kritiku .. to ze je vsetko papierovo v poriadku, a ze uz sa stava a nic s tym nespravime predsa nemoze zmenit moj nazor .. stadion je maly nevyhovujuci , hotel je cierna stavba a okolie zazije dopravny kolaps .. o com sa bavit ak nie o tomto?


----------



## MordarGrunn

^^
ved fajn, vsetci vieme ze je krpaty a nedostacujuci a hotel je cierna stavba a je to vsetko jeden tunel.. ale preco to musi byt na kazdej jednej strane? ved uz sa o tom diskutovalo dost.. nemas pocit ze uz staci? alebo treba o tom diskutovat az dovtedy kym bude toto forum existovat? nechapem..


----------



## wuane

SunshineBB said:


> wuane : tento stadion rovnako ako hotel vedla si zasluzi len kritiku .. to ze je vsetko papierovo v poriadku, a ze uz sa stava a nic s tym nespravime predsa nemoze zmenit moj nazor .. stadion je maly nevyhovujuci , hotel je cierna stavba a okolie zazije dopravny kolaps .. o com sa bavit ak nie o tomto?


Preco to ma citat 130 dalsich ludi,co s tym nemozu nic urobit?A 20 ludi stale melie to iste dookola?Uz sa opakujem,ale chodte s tym do novin,na vladu,spravte peticiu.A ak s tym uz nic nemozeme spravit,vynakladajte radsej svoje usilie na zarodky inych projektov,ktore mozu mat podobne problemy ak sa zacnu realizovat,a nie tu placete nad rozliatym mliekom.Na 99% suhlasim s kritikou,ale nebavi ma citat stale to iste.Ak neratam fotky,vecnych informacii o projekte by tu hadam nebolo ani na 5 stran . 
Taketo diskusie ako tu predvadzate najdete na SME alebo na Azete tony,sak tam je tych clankov o stadione hadam aj 100.
Netvrdim ze to ma byt tu encyklopedia,ale povazoval som to tu za stavebne forum,ktore ma moze obohatit,inspirovat a kde sa mozem nieco naucit.Zmenilo sa to tu na knihu staznosti,krivd a krcmovych kritikov.


----------



## marish

ale vsak ono to je uplne vporiadku, aj velkost je relevantny parameter, akurat nechapem preco to tu musi kazdy napisat aspon raz za kazde tri strany. ked ma niekto taky nazor, kludne, ale je dost trapne aby 7/10 postov bolo: "je to nejake male". uz sa citim ako v RP threade s "je to o 5 poschodi vyssie". fakt ludia, dajte si tieto prehlasenia do podpisu a usetri sa tu 50% postov.

ja sem nechodim preto, aby som si doma na tabuli robil statistiku, kto vsetko si mysli, ze ten stadion je maly, uplne mi ako nazor postacuje, ak to povie jeden. :nuts:


----------



## MordarGrunn

a este jedna vec, hlavne ludia ktori sa registrovali prednedavnom a este celkom presne nevedia ako to tu chodi.. SSC je castokrat zdrojom informacii pre rozne media, nebolo by to po prvy raz ze sa v mediach objavili informacie alebo fotky odtialto z fora. tj je trochu trapne ak na takomto fore musia redaktori citat zvasty az kym po hodine hladania najdu realnu informaciu.... taze trochu zamyslenia by bodlo... qwert teraz to tu prosim vsetko pomaz az po posledne pridane fotky od bildera  ´kujeme..


----------



## Ayran

tie posledné šory mali byť sklápacie nie ? neviete ako to ma fungovať a či to vôbec bude , lebo to vyzerá ako keby to robili na pevno


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## Mareceko

^^
inak s tym obkladom som si nevymyslal  som zvedavy ako to skonci, myslel som ze to bude obklad - dnu nevidiet, von ano. z urcitych uhlov sa ale krasne odraza okolie, to je super



Ayran said:


> tie posledné šory mali byť sklápacie nie ? neviete ako to ma fungovať a či to vôbec bude , lebo to vyzerá ako keby to robili na pevno


posledne šóry este vobec niesu namontovane, pridaj si dole este sedem radov. a budu urcite konstrukcne spravene tak, aby sa dali zasuvat.


----------



## Jezo

^^ Asi myslel tie zelezne konstrukcie, co sa objavili na spodnej hrane tribuny. Inak moze byt, ze horne dva rady budu "napevno" a dalsie sa pod ne zasunu. Zilinska hala na Boriku to tak mala, co si pamatam.


----------



## Ayran

no hej tu konštrukciu myslim


----------



## marish

*27.6.*

celkovych pohladov tu mame myslim dost, tak ja skusim iba nejake detaily. 



Mareceko said:


> dnes som siel okolo na aute. neviem ako to sfinalizuju, ale tie plochy predsadenej fasady presvitaju, co mi je jasne ze do urciteho bodu presvitat maju, ale cakal som ze budu presvitat menej, teraz vlastne bolo vidiet vsetko pod co je dost chaoticky usporiadane. viem ze to znie ako blbost, ale nepozeralo sa na to velmi dobre.


*fasada sice trochu presvita...



























...ale vobec to nevadi, lebo je za nou sivy povrch, ktory je jednofarebny. momentalne este miestami rusivo posobi lesenie, ktore je za fasadou vidiet. to ale pojde dole, takze sa niet coho bat.









zo zadnej strany sa uz tiez montuje fasada.









a pracuje sa aj v nedelu :cheers: (obcas v tychto horucavach aj bez prilby... :|)

























*


----------



## bystrican

Hmmm, a co sa deje v Kosiciach??Uz davnejsie sem nikto nepostol nejake nove foto...


----------



## Qwert

*Tak dohodneme, sa všetci vieme, že je to malé, že hotel je čierna stavba, že je to celé jedna veľká zlodejina atď., atď. Ale už s tým asi nič nenarobíme, tak tu diskutujme o tom, o čom je celé toto fórum. Fakt sa mi nechce to celé teraz čítať a premazávať, takže kašlite už na to, dobre? *


----------



## veteran

bystrican said:


> Hmmm, a co sa deje v Kosiciach??Uz davnejsie sem nikto nepostol nejake nove foto...


Dokopy nič, ide to (na môj vkus) dosť pomaly. A to ešte minule zahnojili, že do 29.04.2011 stihnú aj parkovací dom :lol: Maximálne tak rozprestrú veľké stany a pod nimi sa bude parkovať.

Treba sledovať stránku kosice.estranky.sk. Najnovšie fotky sú z uplynulého víkendu:


----------



## Kvietok

veteran said:


> Treba sledovať stránku kosice.estranky.sk. Najnovšie fotky sú z uplynulého víkendu:


Nic v zlom, ale je asi blbost cakat ze budu e stranky poznat a sledovat na celom slovensku. :nuts:


----------



## ejo

tá treningová hala bude mať tiež fasádu zo skla?


----------



## didinko

ejo said:


> tá treningová hala bude mať tiež fasádu zo skla?


SA má predsa fasádu z vlnitého plechu. Preto predpokladám, že tréningovka bude postavená v podobnom duchu. hno:


----------



## SunshineBB

didinko said:


> SA má predsa fasádu z vlnitého plechu. Preto predpokladám, že tréningovka bude postavená v podobnom duchu. hno:


nehovoril o bratislave?


----------



## didinko

SunshineBB said:


> nehovoril o bratislave?


Jáj, tak potom sa ospravedlňujem. :cheers:


----------



## R1S0

ja dufam,ze sklenenu fasadu bude mat aj treningovka nepelu.a mozno by sa zisla aj sklenena strecha.


----------



## tuomas666

ten blavacky stadionik bude teda celkom pekny, privital by som podobne vo viacerych mestach. nemam rad take rekonstrukcie, ze vymenime sedacky, dame plastove okna a vymalujeme na kriklavo. toto ma peknu modernu fasadu a uvidime ako to dopadne s tym hotelom este


----------



## veteran

Kvietok said:


> Nic v zlom, ale je asi blbost cakat ze budu e stranky poznat a sledovat na celom slovensku. :nuts:


Však ja som to tiež nepísal ako výčitku, ale dobrú radu :cheers:


----------



## wuane

Ayran,inac nehnevaj sa,ale normalne je smiesne co ty povazujes za dolezite a co teba vie nasrat.Ze ak hentie blbe panely budu v BA tak sa naseres 
Na tych paneloch vobec nezalezi,myslis ze na Steelke nie je do coho vrazit prachy ,nez do sprostych panelov?Viem si predstavit ovela lepsie investovane peniaze.Steelka je super,ale namiesto nejakych srepeticiek by som videl peknu fasadu namiesto vlniteho plechu ,pripadne dorobeny parkovaci dom ,atd.


----------



## deJvo

uuuha krasny stadion to bude, taky kulturne nenasilny


----------



## seem

^^Ayran, môžme vám to poslať do Košíc spolu aj so všetkými bill a bigboardami v meste. 



palsoft said:


> To bola len ironia, ze? Ci prepasol som nieco o tom, ze by sa malo rekonstruovat? Lebo to dost pochybujem


Hovorilo sa že podchod bude do MS zrekonštruovaným.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> Ayran,inac nehnevaj sa,ale normalne je smiesne co ty povazujes za dolezite a co teba vie nasrat.Ze ak hentie blbe panely budu v BA tak sa naseres
> Na tych paneloch vobec nezalezi,myslis ze na Steelke nie je do coho vrazit prachy ,nez do sprostych panelov?Viem si predstavit ovela lepsie investovane peniaze.Steelka je super,ale namiesto nejakych srepeticiek by som videl peknu fasadu namiesto vlniteho plechu ,pripadne dorobeny parkovaci dom ,atd.


1. Ked ti to je smiešne tak prečo na to reaguješ 
2.ano považujem to za dôležite lebo je to sučastou vsetkych modernych komplexov a chcem presne to aby bolo aj v KE nepači sa mi ako sa to unas roby ta nerovnopravnost
3.ty tu teraz riešiš fasadu ? mysliš ze ked ju doteraz nezmenili , že ju budu teraz ? a vobec neviem prečo riešiš fasadu ked v havarinom stave je ozvučenie kocka a osvetlenie ....


----------



## deJvo

sak teraz ste predali Rudolfa tak mate penazi dost na opravy :{


----------



## Ayran

rudolf nema zo steel arenov nič , a nikto nikoho nepredal bol volny hrač


----------



## veteran

deJvo said:


> sak teraz ste predali Rudolfa tak mate penazi dost na opravy :{


Steel Arénu *nevlastní* klub, ale samostatné občianske združenie. Som strašne zvedavý, ako to bude v BA. Bude majiteľom HC Slovan Slovnaft Harvard Váhostav ŠTB Bratislava?


----------



## Wizzard

Ayran said:


> 1. Ked ti to je smiešne tak prečo na to reaguješ
> 2.ano považujem to za dôležite lebo je to sučastou vsetkych modernych komplexov a chcem presne to aby bolo aj v KE nepači sa mi ako sa to unas roby ta nerovnopravnost
> 3.ty tu teraz riešiš fasadu ? mysliš ze ked ju doteraz nezmenili , že ju budu teraz ? a vobec neviem prečo riešiš fasadu ked v havarinom stave je ozvučenie kocka a osvetlenie ....


Ja som bol v tom, že je to najmodernejší štadión v SVK. Funguje ak sa nemýlim 4 roky, ako môže byť v havarijnom stave? :nuts:


----------



## ADIHASH

veteran said:


> Steel Arénu *nevlastní* klub, ale samostatné občianske združenie. Som strašne zvedavý, ako to bude v BA. Bude majiteľom HC Slovan Slovnaft Harvard Váhostav ŠTB Bratislava?


Nepelu tiež nevlastní Slovan, ale patrí mestu/ak ti niečo hovrí slovíčko STARZ/.


----------



## Ayran

Wizzard said:


> Ja som bol v tom, že je to najmodernejší štadión v SVK. Funguje ak sa nemýlim 4 roky, ako môže byť v havarijnom stave? :nuts:


za tych malo penazi čo sa dalo do steelke si mylsiš ze sa nakupil najlepši material ?  a naviac štat kupoval kocku tak to tak aj vyzera... počas minuleho leta bola opravovana tri krat ! raz zhorel jeden z dvoch počitačov ktory ju obsluhuje .... osvetlenie ide ale iba jedna polka .... klapky na stiemvanie su zaskenute , zvuk je zle rozmiestneny a repraky uz chrčia... a to je len malo z veci ktore su uz fakt ze leda iduce .


----------



## Wizzard

Ayran said:


> za tych malo penazi čo sa dalo do steelke si mylsiš ze sa nakupil najlepši material ?  a naviac štat kupoval kocku tak to tak aj vyzera... počas minuleho leta bola opravovana tri krat ! raz zhorel jeden z dvoch počitačov ktory ju obsluhuje .... osvetlenie ide ale iba jedna polka .... klapky na stiemvanie su zaskenute , zvuk je zle rozmiestneny a repraky uz chrčia... a to je len malo z veci ktore su uz fakt ze leda iduce .


Toto som fakt nevedel. Bol som v tom, že ten štadión je bezproblémový, a videl som naň len chválu, hlavne Košičania naň boli patrične hrdí po ukončení rekonštrukcie :nuts:


----------



## Ayran

Wizzard said:


> Toto som fakt nevedel. Bol som v tom, že ten štadión je bezproblémový, a videl som naň len chválu, hlavne Košičania naň boli patrične hrdí po ukončení rekonštrukcie :nuts:


ja som vypomahal v rezii tak viem  , oni to nepostrehnu 
jedna z prvych velkych oprav z pred dvoch rokov... sry za kvalitu ale nebolo casu na foto


----------



## palsoft

^^ podla mna je na tom Steelka dost dobre. Bol som v nej raz, aj ked sice len na koncerte, ale bol som na nase slovenske pomery ohureny tou velkostou a kapacitou vnutri.

Myslim, ze aj ked zostanu take drobnosti, ako zle vyvazene ozvucenie, ci nejake chrcanie reprakov, nikomu to vadit nebude. Ked niekto pride na hokej, zafandit, dat si pivko a pod., bude mu to ukradnute. A uz len z toho dovodu, ze ak sa podari iniciativa fanklubov, tak bude na Slovensku taky kotol, ze to este svet nezazil


----------



## SunshineBB

palsoft said:


> ^^ podla mna je na tom Steelka dost dobre. Bol som v nej raz, aj ked sice len na koncerte, ale bol som na nase slovenske pomery ohureny tou velkostou a kapacitou vnutri.
> 
> Myslim, ze aj ked zostanu take drobnosti, ako zle vyvazene ozvucenie, ci nejake chrcanie reprakov, nikomu to vadit nebude. Ked niekto pride na hokej, zafandit, dat si pivko a pod., bude mu to ukradnute. A uz len z toho dovodu, ze ak sa podari iniciativa fanklubov, tak bude na Slovensku taky kotol, ze to este svet nezazil


ved Slovensko v KE hrat nebude .. ci sa fankluby spoja aj na zapasy cudzich tymov? 

druha vec, keby sa aj spojili na zapasy v BA, aby sa tam vobec dostali .. lebo listkov zrejme vela nebude


----------



## palsoft

^^ co ja viem, tak maju byt dve divizie fanklubov - jedna v BA a druha v KE. Opravte ma niekto, ked sa mylim. Na zapasy v BA bude pre fanklubakov rezervovanych okolo 1000 vstupeniek.


----------



## caicoo

len aby nejake individua nenapadne vziat so sebou na stadiony vuvuzelu, az to by bolo rodeo


----------



## Ayran

palsoft said:


> ^^ co ja viem, tak maju byt dve divizie fanklubov - jedna v BA a druha v KE. Opravte ma niekto, ked sa mylim. Na zapasy v BA bude pre fanklubakov rezervovanych okolo 1000 vstupeniek.


to rozdelenie ma sluzit len na prirpavy na MS  inač to ma byt jeden spoločny v BA


----------



## hraby

tuomas666 said:


> jeeejda tak som myslel ze panelaky su len v okoli steelky. alebo to nejak skresluje ta fotka?


porovnavat vizualne tie panelaky a novostavby s janosikovou a zizkovou v tesnej blizkosti steel areny, to je akoby si porovnaval mercedes a moskvic..


----------



## masakramajster

ADIHASH said:


> Nepelu tiež nevlastní Slovan, ale patrí mestu/ak ti niečo hovrí slovíčko STARZ/.


:llama: to su take zmysluplne otazky,,,statom rekonstruovany stadion za 3 miliardy no komu asi bude patrit ak nie statu? to uz by si aj ******* mohol domysliet a nemusel by sa pytat...


----------



## metropoly_sk

hraby said:


> porovnavat vizualne tie panelaky a novostavby s janosikovou a zizkovou v tesnej blizkosti steel areny, to je akoby si porovnaval mercedes a moskvic..


skor skodu octavia I a skoda 100


----------



## luky133

masakramajster said:


> :llama: to su take zmysluplne otazky,,,statom rekonstruovany stadion za 3 miliardy no komu asi bude patrit ak nie statu? to uz by si aj ******* mohol domysliet a nemusel by sa pytat...


Nie len štát platil túto rekonštrukciu, ale vo veľkej miere ju platilo aj mesto a kvôli tomu teraz nemá peniaze na Starý most. hno::lol:


----------



## masakramajster

metropoly_sk said:


> skor skodu octavia I a skoda 100


alebo skor petrzalku a ine bratislavske panelačky s centrom kosic......stadion je na okraji stareho mesta 5 min peso od hlavnej pozdlz celej oblasti az ku hlavnej obchody,,,,,dve panelaky by som neriesil su za stadionom a smerom k obytnym zonam sa nevyda ziaden rozumny turista.

ako parkovaci dom by sa mohla prenajat napriklad aj 5 podlazna Galeria a tych 500 metrov zvazat ludi na otocku, naco stavat novy parkovaci dom? staci rampa a spoplatnit hore menovane obytne zony a nech si parkuje kazdy kde chce...


----------



## ADIHASH

*Včera:*


----------



## NuSo

Vie sa vôbec naisto koľko má mať ten hotel podlaží ? Bolo to vôbec niekde oficiálne zverejnené ? Pretože ja som absolútne nevidel ani len žiadne vizualizácie. Niekto tu raz spomínal, že 10. Vôbec mi to však hmotovo nesedí. Ak som niečo prehliadol, dopredu sa ospravedlňujem.


----------



## J1mbo

niekedy davnejsie tu boli aj dake vizky a myslim ze 11 alebo 12 to ma byt a celkom by to aj sedelo na tych 11 lebo 3 je podnoz, a hore sa 4 podlazia zuzuju ta asi sa budu potom 4 podlazia rozsirovat


----------



## alexander.27

del


----------



## xyzed

inak existuje nejaka vizualizacia vnutra stadiona v BA?? myslim okrem toho modelu co bol uz davno zverejneny....nikdy som nic take nezachytil tak ci nahodou...


----------



## palsoft

Mna by zaujimalo, ci bude znovu v stadione Hysterka


----------



## ultrasslovan

podla mna vylucene


----------



## Majnolajno44

Ta budova kde bol Europub tiez padla?


----------



## Ayran

stranka fotogalerie treningovky v KE 
http://www.steelarena.sk/index.php?context=310


----------



## Phill

*10.7.2010 | Nepela*


















































































konečne vymenia aj povrch vozovky :cheers:


----------



## wuane

Inac elektrickova trat na Trnavskom je uz slusne rozkopana.


----------



## Majnolajno44

wuane said:


> Inac elektrickova trat na Trnavskom je uz slusne rozkopana.


Dnes som to pozeral. Je tam dost techniky a kolaje su ohradene az po Kriznu. 

Kiezby bola elektrickova trat jedinym problemom Trnavskeho myta. Taky podchod sa len tak nenajde. Plus okolie/obyvatelia trznice...


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## MaaTeeJ

Tak co vidim s tych obrazkov tak ten bazén za štadionom praska vo švíkoch. :lol::lol:


----------



## sivo

kde je bilder? mohol by nejake foto interieru narobit


----------



## van.tech

*Steel arena 12.7.2010*

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## attilio

vidim ze na trengovkach sa maka ako o zivot  nemozem si pomoct ale to tempo je neskutocne pomale...


----------



## ultrasslovan

nejako sa mi zda ze sa trosku spomalila rekonstr. resp. pokial si dobre spominam koncom aprila vyhlasovali ze koncom juna uz budu hotove (hruba konstrukcia ) tribuny...a je jul a podla fotiek z predtyzdna sa s tym akurat zacalo...zeby nastal nejaky nepredvidatelny problem ktory urobil nielen tento sklz ?


----------



## defenderba

je pravda že z vonka sa zdá že s práce spomalili... ale zdanie klame, pretože nevidíme do vnútra


----------



## BAcitizen

*Z cyklistického štadióna bude parkovisko*

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/vy...-stadiona-bude-parkovisko.html?page_id=172252



> Dočasné parkovisko pre vozidlá dodávateľských firiem, ktoré sa podieľajú na rekonštrukcii Zimného štadióna Ondreja Nepelu, bude na mieste bývalého cyklistického štadióna na Ulici odbojárov.


 hno:


----------



## seem

^^ To už bolo dávno známe a bolo aj s tým počítané a myslím si že je to aj celkom logické. čo je na tom smutné? (možno to že to takto "dočasne" ostane niekoľko rokov  )


----------



## BAcitizen

Smutné to ani nieje, len je to podľa mňa škoda lebo pochybujem, že sa tam niečo v dohľadnom čase postaví...


----------



## seem

^^ Ja sa skôr bojím o to *čo* sa tam postaví.


----------



## ADIHASH

^^
Podľa pôvodných plánov tam mal byť taký pekný parčík s jazierkom, tak dúfam že to


----------



## Torresita

Mám pár otázok..
Kedy by sa mala dokončiť rekonštrukcia na Nepelovi?
KDE preboha tam chcú parkovať? A robí sa niečo s podchodom?
Koľko by to malo mať kapacitu?


----------



## wuane

^^vsetko toto najdes v doterajsej diskusii,prijemne citanie zelam.


----------



## Torresita

Ja ďakujem za naozaj milé privítanie..


----------



## marish

^^ pozri si aspon prvy post vlakna predtym, ako sa nieco opytas. vacsinou su v nom sustredene vsetky info, ktore su naozaj relevantne. dalej sa tu da vyuzit vyhladavanie. odporucam napr. v tvare "_[Slovakia] Bratislava & Košice World Hockey Championship 2011 parkovanie_". ak este stale budes mat nejake nevyriesene otazky, kludne sa pytaj, ale pochop, ze tieto zakladne tu kazdemu novacikovi, v kazdom threade, kde sa spyta vysvetlovat nebudeme.
vitaj na fore :cheers:


----------



## Torresita

Tak prepáč no..
Ale ku 9tisícovej, skoro 10tisícovej aréne je aj tak 400miestové parkovisko malé ://


----------



## Amrafel

^^podľa mňa úplne postačuje...


----------



## marish

Torresita said:


> Tak prepáč no..
> Ale ku 9tisícovej, skoro 10tisícovej aréne je aj tak 400miestové parkovisko malé ://


hlavna kapacita mala byt spolocna s NFS. pisal som o tom prvy krat tu, druhy krat tu a treti krat tu. 
je male, ale ta hala je v centre. takze ak sa vhodne nastavi kyvadlova hromadna doprava, so systemom zachytnych parkovisk, mohlo by to fungovat celkom postacujuco. rozpisovali sme sa o tom na strane 145, 146... tohto vlanka, takze pocitaj tam.


----------



## wuane

Torresita said:


> Ja ďakujem za naozaj milé privítanie..


Prepac,nechcel som vyzniet protivne,ani to tak nebolo myslene,skor som chcel naozaj poradit,dozvedel by si sa aj vela inych veci nez len tie co si sa pytal.Vitaj na fore.:cheers:


----------



## deJvo

HC LEV POPRAD


----------



## seem

Nedá sa dať bann na IP? Lebo masakramajster nás tu prišiel zasa pozdraviť. 



the running company said:


> len dufajme ze sa tam postavi nieco co ma suvis so stadionom inak vase posledne prispevky budu vyhodnotene ako spam.....


----------



## ADIHASH

*Včera:*


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## Torresita

Už vyzerá celkom k svetu.. Ale asi tomu začnem veriť až keď ju pred MS otvoria..

Marish - ok v pohode.. Len sa mi nechce ale vôbec nechce čítať 160strán diskusie, tak som si myslela, že to trošku dakto zhrnie..
Aj tak si myslím, že autami tam budú chodiť len naši a možno Česi, Slovinci.. Lebo sa mi zdá, že v zámorí a na západe Európy je zvykom chodiť na hokej, futbal, všetko MHDčkou.. (ale tam je aj tá MHD trošku iná)
Btw. kým sa začne riešiť NFS tak si ešte počkáme nejaký ten rôčik..


----------



## marish

parada, dik za update! :cheers:


----------



## KLEPETO

Díky *tuomas666*kay:


----------



## bystrican

Velmi fajn update, pekne sa to pohlo dopredu:banana::cheers:


----------



## alien

heh, vyzera to srandovne, na prvy pohlad ako keby iba lesenie bolo postavene


----------



## Ayran

^^hno: no šak plech z plechom splýva


----------



## Creative

alien said:


> heh, vyzera to srandovne, na prvy pohlad ako keby iba lesenie bolo postavene


neprilievaj olej do ohňa, toto je citlivá téma :lol:


----------



## aquila

te paka, taketo klasicke montovane lesenie som na stavbe uz dlho nevidel .. len by si mali davat bacha na obyvatelov lunik IX aby im to nerozobrali a nakoniec sa nezastavili az na ladovej ploche .. sak plechu je tam dost


----------



## vlaDyka

aquila said:


> te paka, taketo klasicke montovane lesenie som na stavbe uz dlho nevidel .. len by si mali davat bacha na obyvatelov lunik IX aby im to nerozobrali a nakoniec sa nezastavili az na ladovej ploche .. sak plechu je tam dost


vid napr. bratislavsku Redutu.... : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=879300&page=5


----------



## tuomas666

aquila said:


> te paka, taketo klasicke montovane lesenie som na stavbe uz dlho nevidel ..


nevidel? u nas sa este stale pouziva, nie vsade ale predsa









april 2010 - vychodoslovenske muzeum









april 2010 - frantiskansky kostol


----------



## mike256

*Update z Bratislavy, 21. júla 2010*

Pripájam pár fotiek z rekonštrukcie zimného štadióna Ondreja Nepelu v Bratislave (www.slovakia-hockey.com):


----------



## MordarGrunn

fiha, pozeram ze parter hotela uz je pripraveny na upevnovanie claddingu.. alebo budu uchyty sluzit na nieco ine?
inac nejak som si nestihol nikde vsimnut, aky vlastne ma byt cladding na treningovke? na vizualizacii to vyzera byt sklo.. 
mike dakujeme za pekne fotky.


----------



## KLEPETO

Nejako nám utíchol humbuk okolo čiernej stavby hotela, žeby ju už dodatočne klasicky z legalizovali. Veď prečo sa aj čudovať takto sa v BA stavia každá druhá stavba od garáže po hotel.hno:


----------



## mike256

To neviem, mna len mrzi, ze ked uz sa ten hotel stavia za takych podmienok za akych sa stavia, mohli aspon dodrzat celkom zaujimavy tvar budovy z vizualizacie:










Na druhej strane vizosky sa tak uplne nedrzia ani pri samotnom zimaku, takze je to asi jedno...


----------



## mike256

KLEPETO said:


> Nejako nám utíchol humbuk okolo čiernej stavby hotela, žeby ju už dodatočne klasicky z legalizovali. Veď prečo sa aj čudovať takto sa v BA stavia každá druhá stavba od garáže po hotel.hno:


Tak tak KLEPETO, stavba je uz pekne legalna, pan Siroky dokonca asi ani nedostane maximalnu moznu pokutu 166 tisic eur. Dobry biznis taky hotel...

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5368231/...uz-nie-je-cierna-stavba-hrozi-len-pokuta.html


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Bodaj by to vyhorelo :bash:


----------



## Daren

aj ked je ten hotel cierna stavba ako nic...tak zatial sa mi paci dufam ze to oblozenim nepokazia


----------



## ultrasslovan

hotel bol pred pol duha mesiacom legal tak sorry chalosi


----------



## Ayran

no tak tu je ta čast zmien čo som spominal  a budu dalšie škoda ze este furt sa neda v steelke fotit .....hno:
http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5473726/v-steel-arene-pribudla-nova-kocka-a-ozvucenie.html

teraz ked niekto pride do areny bude to ten pravý zazitok !!!! su v steelke tri prstence  dva na kocke na spodu aj hore jeden okolo areny ,zvuk bude kvalitka este by mali ist tie zvuko izolačne plachty pod strop a na boky..... malo by to tlmit odrazy a rezonacie , este tak dorobyt viac sedenia a ja budem zo steelkov uplne spokojny  este to sklo a arena jak bič !


----------



## peterthegreat

aquila said:


> te paka, taketo klasicke montovane lesenie som na stavbe uz dlho nevidel .. len by si mali davat bacha na obyvatelov lunik IX aby im to nerozobrali a nakoniec sa nezastavili az na ladovej ploche .. sak plechu je tam dost


vsak cela veza domu sv. martina v bts je v takom klasickom leseni


----------



## TTV

peterthegreat said:


> vsak cela veza domu sv. martina v bts je v takom klasickom leseni


Klasické lešenie ma výhodu pri odskokoch a rôznych tvaroch ho vieš lepšie prispôsobiť na rozdiel od nových čo majú určité moduly a keď náhodou modul nesedí z buduvou tak sa môže stať že by bolo v určitých partiach ďalej od fasády ako by si potreboval.


----------



## luky133

Tak to je potom dobre.  Bál som sa, že nepôjde nakoľko pod sklom na štadióne je iný plech aspoň čo je vidieť z fotiek.


----------



## Erik Čečunda

luky133 said:


> Tak to je potom dobre.  Bál som sa, že nepôjde nakoľko pod sklom na štadióne je iný plech aspoň čo je vidieť z fotiek.


Aj na makete je tam sklo ved ako by to yvzeralo bez skla


----------



## R1S0

ako u nas...?


----------



## Erik Čečunda

R1S0 said:


> ako u nas...?


ano nemate niekto fotky z vnutra dlho sme tu ziadne nemali urcite sa tam nieco zmenilo


----------



## luky133

Hamba Bratislave
http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5484745/hokejovych-fanusikov-privitaju-znicene-stanice.html


----------



## Ayran

zdroj : http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/fotoalbum/fotonovinky-z-mesta/dnes


----------



## sekeramajster

to ayran: dobra robota.


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## MordarGrunn

skoda ze treningovka nema rovnaku vysku, tvar a nebude mat rovnaky vzhlad ako hlavna hala, mohlo to cele byt jedna vela plocha ktora by sa napajala do hotela.. takto je to vyzera ako keby to bolo nejak pozliepane dokopy a vznikaju tam nepekne "schody"


----------



## misko

naopak, je dobre, ze to tu hmotu cleni. plochy jednotlivych fasad su uz aj tak dost velke a keby cela ta bocna cast bola tvorena jednotnou fasadou, bolo by to uplne neadekvatne meritku okolia. taketo rozclenenie hmoty je predsa len trosku zludsti to prostredie.


----------



## Torresita

luky133 said:


> Hamba Bratislave
> http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5484745/hokejovych-fanusikov-privitaju-znicene-stanice.html


A sme v r.... Ríme...
Určite toto budú riešiť po celom svete počas MS..
Pekne začíname..


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## TTV

Nevidieť dobre, ale to sú C profily do ktorých príde izolácia a na vrch další plech som zvedavý aký.


----------



## hurahura

Torresita said:


> A sme v r.... Ríme...
> Určite toto budú riešiť po celom svete počas MS..
> Pekne začíname..


akoze zaciname? vsak to bolo jasne uz ked sme MS dostali ze ani vlakova ani autobusova stanica nova nebude. to ze nespravili ani ziaden "drobny facelifting" je uz trochu iny pribeh.


----------



## marish

na drobny facelifting je este stale kopa casu, takze este by som to neuzatvaral.


----------



## Phill

*2.8. nepela*









































































ten tmavý obklad sa mi celkom pozdáva kay:


----------



## ultrasslovan

berem pivo tomu kto nafoti vnutro haly


----------



## Creative

ultrasslovan said:


> berem pivo tomu kto nafoti vnutro haly




to je motivácia


----------



## bilder

len jedno? ale smad uhasi, takze zajtra tu mame foto


----------



## ultrasslovan

bilder ty si pan


----------



## bilder




----------



## Ayran

no neviem ako vam ale mne to pride male .... aj ked počitam ze tam pridu tie tribuny ale tak celkovo


----------



## michaelse

^^
noo sa mi zda ze uz teraz je po dlhych stranach o 2 rady viac a za branami asi o 6 radov viac a pocitam ze 4-5 takych zasuvacich radov ako su v sazka arene (ci ako sa to teraz vola) pribudne a vip sedadiel bude tiez vela tak som optimista a veri ze cez 10000 bude


----------



## .spigor.

Vie niekto kolko presne tam bude miest, niekde som kedysi cital ze okolo 12 000.


----------



## attilio

inac termin ukoncenia je december 2010?


----------



## palsoft

Stačí pokukať v prvom poste a uvidíte aj oficiálny počet miest,aj termín ukončenia..


----------



## michaelse

uz tu to bolo ale dam to sem este raz 
http://hokej.sme.sk/c/5360868/rekonstrukcia-stadionu-ondreja-nepelu-napreduje.html
jeden chlapik v tom video hovori o tom ze sa kapacita zvysi nad 10000 
prvy zapas by tam mal hrat slovan tusim vo february ak sa nemylim


----------



## xyzed

veru male to je...aa je to dake cele krive, podla mna sa to ide zrutit....a ani ta farba interieru sa mi nepaci


----------



## ultrasslovan

xyzed said:


> veru male to je...aa je to dake cele krive, podla mna sa to ide zrutit....a ani ta farba interieru sa mi nepaci


sa pozri ako vyzerala pocas prac steel arena a ako je na tom teraz ty chytrak :bash:

http://mario74.blog.hokejportal.sk/files/blogy/mario74/229/steel4.jpg


----------



## xyzed

ultrasslovan said:


> sa pozri ako vyzerala pocas prac steel arena a ako je na tom teraz ty chytrak :bash:
> 
> http://mario74.blog.hokejportal.sk/files/blogy/mario74/229/steel4.jpg


ach...pochopili sme hno:


----------



## vano

no steel arena vypadala dobre aj pocas prac....


----------



## bilder

:lol: jemu sa nepaci farba "hrubej stavby" :lol: to sme tu este nemali


----------



## peterthegreat

xyzed said:


> veru male to je...aa je to dake cele krive, podla mna sa to ide zrutit....a ani ta farba interieru sa mi nepaci


 dufam, ze nemas na mysli opat ten zeleny sadrokarton


----------



## SunshineBB

nechcem nikoho urazat ale to ste vsetci az tak strasne nechapavi ze nevidite tu ironiu v troch kratkych vetach?ved bije do oci


----------



## xyzed

samozrejme ze to bolo myslene ironicky (dik sunshine aspon ty)....ja len ze zase niekto zabrdol do temy velkosti stadiona co sa preberalo milion krat, predtym sa niekomu nepacila ani farba tam nejakeho obkladu, predtym niekto podla fotiek usudil ze su chodby (alebo nosniky uz neviem) krive a vyzera to ako keby to slo padnut...

ale ja som sa na tych vasich reakciach zabavil dakujem vam  farba interieru   ach


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> no neviem ako vam ale mne to pride male .... aj ked počitam ze tam pridu tie tribuny ale tak celkovo


mas pravdu.Dajme to do Presova.Toto je katastrofa.Sak lietajuce kone maju vynoveny stadion teraz.


----------



## Ayran

^^ fajn :cheers:


----------



## wuane

^^a nezabudni si dat copyright na tu tvoju frazu.


----------



## Ayran

ešte , že si mi to pripomenul


----------



## SunshineBB

este sa hecnite , kto bude mat posledne slovo ?


----------



## R1S0

Majnolajno44 said:


> Vlnity plech sice neni to prave orechove...ale tak je to* Steel* Arena.
> 
> Ta kocka je supr.


tak co,to musime premenovat na Glass arenu? hno:


----------



## veteran

Mňa by zaujímalo, kto financoval tú kocku. Nebodaj SZĽH, alebo radšej nemám byť naivný?


----------



## runnert

p182 said:


> velmi pekne. skoda tej strechy za branami, ktora sa dost zvazuje. dalo by sa to technicky spravit nejako inak a tym padom postavit tribuny za oboma branami? dost vyrazne by sa zvacsila kapacita. nemyslim teraz na MS, ale v buducnosti.


Toto sa bohužiaľ realizovať nedá. Nezaobišlo sa by to bez výrazného narušenia exteriéru, konečný efekt by bol značne horší (hlavne by tam zavadzalo masívne rebro). Ale čo by šlo, je prestavba rohových sektorov. I keď Steel aréna píše o bezproblémovom výhľade z ktoréhokoľvek miesta, tieto sektory sú dosť problematické. Vzhľadom na súčasnú sporovlivosť to však nie je veľmi reálne.


----------



## Majnolajno44

R1S0 said:


> tak co,to musime premenovat na Glass arenu? hno:


Nie ;-). Chcel som tym povedat, ze aj ked vlnity plech sa mi na vacsine stavieb nepaci, v tomto pripade celkom odpoveda jej nazov jej dizajnu. Co si taky chytlavy?


----------



## veteran

runnert said:


> I keď Steel aréna píše o bezproblémovom výhľade z ktoréhokoľvek miesta, tieto sektory sú dosť problematické.


Z rohových sektorov ti treba niekedy teleskop. Ale na finále extraligy (ktoré sa rýchlo vypredá) je aj také miesto dobré.



runnert said:


> Vzhľadom na súčasnú sporovlivosť to však nie je veľmi reálne.


Škoda, že tá sporovlivosť sa prejavuje len v niektorých častiach SR.


----------



## JankoKE

marish said:


> 720p je hd (ten druhy rozmer nie je dolezity, aj 1280x720 je hd aj 1366x720 je hd. rozdiel je iba v pomere stran).
> 1080p/i je fullHD, ako tu uz bolo spominane.


 Full HD je iba 1080p.


----------



## ultrasslovan

zevraj dovod nizkej vysky a konstrukcie BA haly je dovod ze hala ma mat vybornu akustiku ci uz na zapasoch v hokeji alebo pripadnych koncertoch...to znamena ze sa mozeme tesit na pekny rachot pri zapasoch reprezentacie alebo slovana ....zdroj: clovek priamo zainteresovany pri vystavbe areny


----------



## ADIHASH

^^
zaujímavá info. atmosféra tam bude určite super.


----------



## Ayran

dovod nizkej vysky je ten ze inač sa to ani spravit nedalo aby sa konštukcia neohla


----------



## ultrasslovan

Ayran said:


> dovod nizkej vysky je ten ze inač sa to ani spravit nedalo aby sa konštukcia neohla


ked boli 4 varianty prestavby tak sa to asi inac spravit dalo


----------



## R1S0

Majnolajno44 said:


> Nie ;-). Chcel som tym povedat, ze aj ked vlnity plech sa mi na vacsine stavieb nepaci, v tomto pripade celkom odpoveda jej nazov jej dizajnu. Co si taky chytlavy?


terajsi stav ma daleko od toho,ktory bol navrhovany,takze tie reci o dizajne su mimo misu.....


----------



## runnert

ultrasslovan said:


> to znamena ze sa mozeme tesit na pekny rachot pri zapasoch reprezentacie alebo slovana


Skôr sa tam bude dlhšie držať dym zo svetlíc a pod. Nieže by sa také niečo už v BA stalo...:|

V súvislosti s tým mi ešte napadá, že náruživí BA fanúšikovia môžu byť pre tak výrazne sklenenú fasádu menší problém. Nieže by zvykli niečo rozbíjať...:|


----------



## Ma3x55

^^ no neviem ci sme az taki hlupi aby sme si vlastnu halu rozbili, to skor tipujem na nejakych superovych fans ked vyhrame...


----------



## Ayran

to ze si rozbijate vlastne neni nic nove :lol:


----------



## veteran

Ayran said:


> to ze si rozbijate vlastne neni nic nove :lol:


No v prvom rade to ani nebude majetok HC Váhostav BA.


----------



## deJvo

zas nemusite odbacat od temy.. :-D


----------



## Ayran

nove šatne v steelke 








press centrum a reštika 








Colloseo (kocka)








zväčšovanie chodby o 2,4 m


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Rovnakú šatňu sme mali na ZŠ, snáď to nieje konečné, no kvitujem to zväčšenie chodby...


----------



## wuane

Ta Steel arena ma velmi potesila.Aj treningovka pokrocila,kocka super.Tesim sa.


----------



## caicoo

s tou restikou by este mohli neico spravit, dufam, ze to neostane iba pri tom kazetovom strope, chcelo by to tam viac zatraktivnit


----------



## mirolesko

Jaakub said:


> Mimochodom, neviete ako je to s multifunkčnosťou Nepelu? Lebo ja mám taký sen. ME hádzanárov na Slovensku. Steel Aréna, Nepela, NTC, hala v Prešove. Tieto by v pohode stačili na organizovanie ME, nie?


Nepela bude urcite multifunkcna, takze no stress...inak k tym ME...neboli az take nerealne pretoze steelka je hotova, nepela bude co chvilu, NTC je taktiez hotove a Nasu mestsku halu uz vzial Chmeliar do parady, ccize o chvilu z nej mame krasnu multifunkcnu, zateplenu, zrenkonstruovanú arenu...je neviem ci na ME stacia 4 haly...ale ak by aj nie tak mame novu CHemkostav Arenu, halu v hlohovci, klokocinu v nitre a dalsie...ale to je dost OT tak jedine v inom threade...


----------



## Ayran

^^ poprad ma novu poprad arenu


----------



## xyzed

mirolesko said:


> Nepela bude urcite multifunkcna, takze no stress...inak k tym ME...neboli az take nerealne pretoze steelka je hotova, nepela bude co chvilu, NTC je taktiez hotove a Nasu mestsku halu uz vzial Chmeliar do parady, ccize o chvilu z nej mame krasnu multifunkcnu, zateplenu, zrenkonstruovanú arenu...je neviem ci na ME stacia 4 haly...ale ak by aj nie tak mame novu CHemkostav Arenu, halu v hlohovci, klokocinu v nitre a dalsie...ale to je dost OT tak jedine v inom threade...


dake info o vasej hale?? aby to tu nebolo OT tak PM alebo to vlakno futbalove stadion, hokejove areny atd...dik


----------



## vadzi

mirolesko said:


> Nepela bude urcite multifunkcna, takze no stress...inak k tym ME...neboli az take nerealne pretoze steelka je hotova, nepela bude co chvilu, NTC je taktiez hotove a Nasu mestsku halu uz vzial Chmeliar do parady, ccize o chvilu z nej mame krasnu multifunkcnu, zateplenu, zrenkonstruovanú arenu...je neviem ci na ME stacia 4 haly...ale ak by aj nie tak mame novu CHemkostav Arenu, halu v hlohovci, klokocinu v nitre a dalsie...ale to je dost OT tak jedine v inom threade...


Chemkostav by mala byt jedna z najmodernesie vybavenych hadzanarskych hal v celej europe. Takze aj ked je kapacita nie az tak velka (2800), je fakt skvela  Netreba zabudat na hadzanarske mesto, ktorym vskutku sme


----------



## mirolesko

Ayran said:


> ^^ poprad ma novu poprad arenu


no presne este poprad...diki ayran bol by som zabudol...myslim ze to bola aj stavba roku 2008 na slovensku nie???...inak co som pozeral predosly sampionat v Rakusku aj nasledujuci v Srbsku 2012 tak bolo (bude) päť hál...takze ak by tu boli ME v hadznanej tak by som to videl na Steelku, Nepelu, Nasu mestsku Halu, NTC a Poprad/Michalovce...


----------



## luky133

MS 2011: Opláštenie Nepelovho štadióna bude hotové v septembri

Nie som si tak istý tým obložením tréningovkami:
"Tréningové haly budú mať nepriehľadnú fasádu zo sendvičových hliníkových a betónových panelov," uviedla riaditeľka GIB.


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*


----------



## ejo

tak sa mi zdá, že už sa pracuje na poslednom poschodí toho hotela.


----------



## MordarGrunn

dost ma stve ze na treningovke nebude sklo ale len plech.. a ked uz plech tak dufam ze to bude taky ten tmavo sivy ako je aj na hlavnej hale v rohu pri treningovke.. 
a som dost zvedavy na obklad hotela, snad ta farba skla ktora tam bude, bude korespondovat s obkladom nepelu a nebude to nejaky uplne iny odtien....


----------



## luky133

Ja sa len bojím aby tam nenechali to biele lebo to bude fakt hnusne vyzerať. Kebyže tam použijú to tmavé ako na hlavnej hale nemám nič proti.


----------



## marish

podla vsetkeho na to pojde este zateplenie, takze nie je sa coho bat. co daju zvonku, este len uvidime...


----------



## R1S0

MordarGrunn said:


> dost ma stve ze na treningovke nebude sklo ale len plech.. a ked uz plech tak dufam ze to bude taky ten tmavo sivy ako je aj na hlavnej hale v rohu pri treningovke.


zda sa ti,ze tam je malo skla? :nuts:
ak by si bol z ke,tak by ta asi roztrhlo :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MordarGrunn

mne je uplne totalne jedno ci som z ba alebo z ke a neriesim dake stupidne nareky ze na kosice sa sere a podobne.. riesim cisto to ze plech podla mna nezapadne do buduceho vizualu nepelu... a rovnako by sa mi to nepacilo aj ked by to bolo v ke.. proste cele to malo byt obalene sklom a nie len hlavna hala.. riesim vzhlad stavby ako takej ktora nebude vyzeraj jednotne, skor bude vyzerat jak nejaky pozliepanec.. nalavo skleneny kvader, v strede plechovy kvader a napravo buh vi jaky kvader, preistotu tam tresnu kachlicky nech to je riadny mix..


----------



## alien

MordarGrunn: R1S0 to myslel zo srandy, nie v zlom ... ze v kosiciach je sami plech.


----------



## MordarGrunn

ja viem ze to myslel zo srandy ale aj zo srandy mi to uz leze na nervy pocuvat dookola to iste...


----------



## Qwert

Začínam si myslieť, že by bolo lepšie mať samostatný thread pre každý zo štadiónov, lebo toto naťahovanie sa sa už nedá čítaťhno:.


----------



## Ayran

nič tym neporiešiš , pisat sa bude furt aj tam aj tam


----------



## JankoKE

A možno by sa to poriešilo, tu by sa diskutovalo iba o MS ako takých a v tých dvoch podvláknach by sa riešil priebeh výstavby/dostavby jednotlivých štadiónov ( hlavne fotky a tak).


----------



## Ayran

na ten pol rok sa to neoplati 

model nepelu








usporiadanie tribun nepelu ( lepšie nebolo ...) 
cervene VIP ,zlte novinary,zelene , manazry , realziacny........ . biele fanklub, ostatne diviaci


----------



## slovanista222

Pani, pre blizsiu predstavu o vonkajsom vzhlade treningovky odporucam pozriet vrch 147 strany tohto threadu...
Vizera to byt tmave, ale nie az tak ako hlavny stadion...uvidime


----------



## eminencia

luky133 said:


> Lebo sa potreboval niekto nabaliť preto sa nemohol postaviť za súkromné... Bohužiaľ nikde nie je napísané koľko presne mesto zaplatilo


Niekde som čítal že by to malo byť asi 50% t.j. 42mil. € a je to značne vyšší podiel než sa pri plánovaní navrhovalo. Vďaka tomu teraz nie sú prachy na starý most na MHD a možno vidina výstavby mala vplyv aj na odloženie projektu TEN-T.


----------



## aquila

luky133 said:


> Lebo sa potreboval niekto nabaliť preto sa nemohol postaviť za súkromné... Bohužiaľ nikde nie je napísané koľko presne mesto zaplatilo čo by aj mňa zaujímalo, ale nakoľko sa jedná o faktúry, ktoré spadajú pod obchodné tajomstvo asi sa to ani nedozvieme... Raz ma zaujímalo koľko stála prerábka Záhradníckej a dostal som od GIB odpoveď, že to spadá pod obchodné tajomstvo a bla bla bla....


mesto zatial oficialne ma zaplatit asi 40 mio euro len za stavbu a to este bude treba zaplatit vybavenie 

dalej asi 150 az 200 milionov euro stratilo mesto pri tej obrovskej sarade pozemkov a to su velmi skromne odhady 

cize minimalne 200 mio euro alias 6 miliard je v prdeli .. a za to by sa dala urobit aspon prva faza petrzalskej radialy aj s opravom mostu a nakupu novych elektriciek ..


----------



## caicoo

tak v KE sa uz veselo paracuje aj na vystavbe parking housu 
pics najdete na scke-ho stranke!
http://picasaweb.google.sk/slovakia...gCNrmodq5oJHcIw#slideshow/5506771915125511858


----------



## EsN

caicoo said:


> tak v KE sa uz veselo paracuje aj na vystavbe parking housu
> pics najdete na scke-ho stranke!
> http://picasaweb.google.sk/slovakia...gCNrmodq5oJHcIw#slideshow/5506771915125511858



Parada tak nakoniec vsetko pekne stihnu A inak dobre foto diky za update z ke


----------



## bailey

^^ hope they fix the surroundings around the ke - stadium ... man that's really bad !


----------



## veteran

^^ Did you mean the commieblocks? What they have to do with it? Knock them down? :lol: 
Now it is unfortunately too late to start with reconstrucion of these blocks (if they should be finished in May 2011). The last chance could be very mild winter.


----------



## alien

oproti tomu panelaku treba vycapit velky transparent s textom 

*"ludia bozi, prosim Vas pocas MS 2001 si upracte balkony a natrite ich rovnako na bielo. Z celeho srdca vam vopred dakujeme!" *vas skyscrapercity.sk


----------



## SunshineBB

alien said:


> oproti tomu panelaku treba vycapit velky transparent s textom
> 
> *"ludia bozi, prosim Vas pocas MS 2001 si upracte balkony a natrite ich rovnako na bielo. Z celeho srdca vam vopred dakujeme!" *vas skyscrapercity.sk


na 10 rokov stary transparent sa ti ludia z vysoka vyseru :lol:


----------



## bilder




----------



## MordarGrunn

^^
FUUUUJ!!! to im pojdem niekedy v noci strhnut dole.. preco to tam preboha dali? preco to nemohlo byt take ako na druhej strane? a ked uz to tam muselo byt, tak preco preboha kriklavo cervene?


----------



## EsN

MordarGrunn said:


> ^^
> FUUUUJ!!! to im pojdem niekedy v noci strhnut dole.. preco to tam preboha dali? preco to nemohlo byt take ako na druhej strane? a ked uz to tam muselo byt, tak preco preboha kriklavo cervene?



To preto lebo aj treningovka ma cervene doplnky len nechapem tu pointu ked to dali na hlavnu halu len zo strany kupaliska..nechapem jak to bude ladit v celkovem meradle..neni to este hotove tak kdovie..


----------



## caicoo

^^uz sa BA stadion zacina kombinaciou farieb podobat na steelku, tmavo-sedu s cervenou uz mate, uz len chyba trochu plechu a modrej


----------



## MordarGrunn

^^
plech bude urcite, cela treningovka nim bude pokryta a modra predpokladam tiez niekde pribudne.. minimalne vo forme nasvietenia... 
fuj, tu cervenu hovadinu nerozdycham a celu halu to zabilo, tak ako sa mi doteraz pacila, tak sa mi to odteraz hnusi... ved tie kachylicky ci co to vlasne je, zakryli polovicu presklenia na tej strane.. debilne nekulturne hovada, humus


----------



## EsN

Podla mna ked to presklene do modra nasvieta tak to bude pekne..ale hento cervene od kupaliska sa tam nehodi kdovie aky to ma ucel...nechajme sa prekvapit


----------



## hurahura

tam bude predsa nazov areny


----------



## Majnolajno44

Uz na vizualizaciach vidno ze tam mali byt cervene detaily.


----------



## MordarGrunn

^^
No ano, detaily, lenze detaily su o tom ze nebiju do ocu a nezakryvaju polku fasady... 
Ak na to nacapia nazov areny, podobny ako ma Letisko Bratislava tak by sa to dalo este zniest ale ta cervena mi tam bude aj tak vadit.. A hlavne nechapem preco nazov areny zo strany od kupaliska.... ale vzdy lepsie ako by mal byt ten bazmek na trnavskej...


----------



## marish

MordarGrunn said:


> fuj, tu cervenu hovadinu nerozdycham a celu halu to zabilo, tak ako sa mi doteraz pacila, tak sa mi to odteraz hnusi... ved tie kachylicky ci co to vlasne je, zakryli polovicu presklenia na tej strane.. debilne nekulturne hovada, humus


tak z tej strany nebudes chodit a hotovo. 

ja som halu z tej strany videl iba parkrat, 99% ju vidim od trnavskej.


----------



## Wizzard

alien said:


> oproti tomu panelaku treba vycapit velky transparent s textom
> 
> *"ludia bozi, prosim Vas pocas MS 2001 si upracte balkony a natrite ich rovnako na bielo. Z celeho srdca vam vopred dakujeme!" *vas skyscrapercity.sk


nie som si istý, ale dúfam že žartuješ


----------



## didinko

^^ S tými balkónmi by pritom stačilo keby sa schválilo uznesenie, že farebná schéma bytových domov musí byť zachovaná, v opačnom prípade hrozí mastná pokuta. Ľudí by okamžite prestalo baviť "okrášľovať" svoje balkóny rôznymi plastovými zhovadilosťami, prípadne kanárikovými farbami. Lenže to sa pánom poslancom najskôr musí začať aj niečo chcieť pre mesto urobiť. :bash:


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

SunshineBB said:


> na 10 rokov stary transparent sa ti ludia z vysoka vyseru :lol:


:rofl:


----------



## matiasmx

hotel


----------



## ADIHASH

^^
Zaujímavo to vyzerá. Ten heliport navrchu sa už aj rysuje


----------



## veteran

^^ a keby dali ešte toto na vrch budovy:









...tak by to bolo najsamfajnovejšie


----------



## EsN

ADIHASH said:


> ^^
> Zaujímavo to vyzerá. Ten heliport navrchu sa už aj rysuje




Pleas nepojdes pofotit ? uz dlho nebolo aktualizovane keby sa ti dalo tak thx  a ked nie i tak dik


----------



## Ayran

ta zadna strana je ovela krajšia ako ta predna :cheers:


----------



## aquila

a bude v tom sportovom spolocenskom centre aspon bazen ? ci max nejake fitko 2x2 metre ?


----------



## ADIHASH

EsN said:


> Pleas nepojdes pofotit ? uz dlho nebolo aktualizovane keby sa ti dalo tak thx  a ked nie i tak dik


Cvaknem dnes, keď dojdem z roboty


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Nemôžem si pomôcť, pre mňa to je jednoznačne luxusnejší hotel v Bagdade...


----------



## NuSo

No konečne to sem niekto hodil. Thx Matias. Ak to bude vyzerať tak ako na vizualizáciách, tak som mimoriadne spokojný .


----------



## Trak-Tor

Dnes som siel okolo, jeden cely blok od Trnavskej je polepeny velkou reklamou na ING steel, ci co to bolo... Predpokladam, ze tak casom dopadne cela hala, lebo ide o prachy... :bash:


----------



## fasada

Trak-Tor said:


> Dnes som siel okolo, jeden cely blok od Trnavskej je polepeny velkou reklamou na ING steel, ci co to bolo... Predpokladam, ze tak casom dopadne cela hala, lebo ide o prachy... :bash:


Kde nejde o prachy? 

P.S. Kolko hviezd bude mat ten Hotel?


----------



## Elderik

fasada said:


> Kde nejde o prachy?
> 
> P.S. Kolko hviezd bude mat ten Hotel?


JEDNU HVIEZDU ....PLUS KOSÁK A KLADIVO


----------



## marish

^^ :lol:

ja si nemozem pomoct a mozno je to iba tou vizualizaciou, ale mne sa to vrcholne nepaci. tie velke nerozbite plochy nie su nic moc (este uvidim, z akeho materialu to bude) a tvarova rozmanitost mi v tomto pripade prijde dost bez koncepcie a napadu (len aby bola)...

pockam si ale na dokoncenie a cladding, mozno potom zmenim nazor. tieto vizualizacie ma k tomu ale velmi neposunuli...


----------



## johnnyy

^^ presne ako vravis..


----------



## wuane

noooo,mne sa to zda ako zbytocne technologicky narocne odlievanie tych nepravidelnych stien,a efekt napriek tomu velmi rozpacity.Keby to bolo vyrovnane tak by z toho bol taky druhy Eden park,teraz je to ako eden park na ktory padla kovadlina.


----------



## marish

^^
^^^^ vidim, ze STU BA ma k realizovanemu projektu jednotny nazor. :cheers:


----------



## bilder




----------



## johnnyy

marish said:


> ^^
> ^^^^ vidim, ze STU BA ma k realizovanemu projektu jednotny nazor. :cheers:


tak nieco sme uz videli a vieme porovnavat.. to sa od nas aj ocakava.. kritizovat.. a pri tomto vazne aj co to je


----------



## Amrafel

je to úplná nočná mora - najvydarenejšia je tá nižšia budova, no aj tá mi pripomína nejaký lacný hotel niekde pri letisku alebo pri veľkej diaľničnej križovatke hno:

ohľadne tohto projektu som mal len jediné prianie - aby Široký nestihol ten hotel do MS otvoriť, ale bohužiaľ asi uspeje


----------



## EsN

to:ADIHASH 


Dikes za update i ked pribudla len reklama ..na ing steel prepokladam ze ani s prednej casti sa nic nezmenilo..nevadi uvidime co bude dalej v kazdom pripade thx


----------



## MordarGrunn

veteran said:


> No bola dosť radikálne prestavaná, ale základná plocha ostala zachovaná. Zväčšila sa do výšky.
> A je to už oveľa viac než 25 rokov. Presnejšie 46 rokov, od r. 1964. A BTW stojí na bývalom cintoríne ref. cirkvi, ktorý zrušili v roku 1919


ved dobre, to nikto nespochybnuje, ja sa len trochu divim, ze "fasada" to hovori tak ako ked by steelka bola uz 25 rokov velkou modernou halou a v bratislave sa hala zacala stavat az teraz...


----------



## marish

nasa bratislavska stoji cez pol storocia, ked sa tu uz chceme dotahovat aj o taketo nezmyselne fakty...


----------



## palsoft

tie reklamy tam snáď budú mať polepené len počas výstavby,lebo to zabíja celý dojem hno:


----------



## hidden

Hmm, pôvodne som si myslel že tú halu oblepia reklamnými fóliami až po otvorení, ale ako vidím stihli to oveľa skôr. IMHO bola aj škoda dávať na fasádu sklo, lebo v bratislavských podmienkach ho aj tak nebude nikdy vidieť hno:


----------



## fasada

EsN said:


> To je pravda mohla mat aspon tych 12000 to je dnes taki standart mozno chceli len tam uz jednoducho nieje miesto..


Ano, presne tak, chceli stavat novu arenu - na zelenej luke. Ale to by v tej Bratislave nemohli byt take trubky :banana: V tom je aj ten rozdiel medzi arenami, ze kosicku nezacali stavat kvoli MS.


----------



## wuane

Fasada,prepac,nic v zlom,ale tvoje posty su stale o tom istom a navyse len tvrdis fakty,ktore tu uz davno vsetci pozname.Nikoho nemusis o nicom presviedcat.Precitaj si cely thread a pochopis.


----------



## fasada

wuane said:


> Fasada,prepac,nic v zlom,ale tvoje posty su stale o tom istom a navyse len tvrdis fakty,ktore tu uz davno vsetci pozname.Nikoho nemusis o nicom presviedcat.Precitaj si cely thread a pochopis.


OK, myslel som si, ze sa tu da bavit o MS 2011, cize aj o halach. Posledne to bolo o kapacite, a ze bratislavska bude mat vacsiu...dakujem pekne, o smiesnych 1400 a to stavaju kvoli MS.
Takze mam inu otazku, kde kupim najlacnejsie banany?


----------



## wuane

^^to si si myslel zle,toto je stavebne forum,o MS 2011 sa da bavit na hociktorom sportovom serveri na diskusiach na SME,azete,hocikde.Ta kapacita sa tu rozoberala asi 47x.
Banany kupis najlacnejsie asi v Paname.


----------



## fasada

wuane said:


> ^^to si si myslel zle,toto je stavebne forum,o MS 2011 sa da bavit na hociktorom sportovom serveri na diskusiach na SME,azete,hocikde.Ta kapacita sa tu rozoberala asi 47x.
> Banany kupis najlacnejsie asi v Paname.


Myslel som si, ze aj sportove areny su stavby...nejak sa mi to tu nezda ci som spravne, ked si precitam nazov temy " [Slovakia] Bratislava & Košice World Hockey Championship 2011" hno:


----------



## EsN

fasada said:


> Myslel som si, ze aj sportove areny su stavby...nejak sa mi to tu nezda ci som spravne, ked si precitam nazov temy " [Slovakia] Bratislava & Košice World Hockey Championship 2011" hno:


si spravne  len ludia su uz na to nachylni na tuto temu to sa tu strasne moc krat rozoberalo..ja som si dal namahu to citat skus aj ty  je tam toho dost ved 186 stranok sa tu rozoberal asi kazdy detail uz viackrat..cize to uz komentovat nema zmysel to nezmenis a nazory ludi jednotlivych si precitaj ked pojdes dozadu..teraz sa venujme tomu co uz vieme a ako to cele dopadne


----------



## wuane

Dobre Fasada,nech je po tvojom.Ak vydrzis chodit tak 3 roky sem a potom si budes citat stale dookola to iste,mozno pochopis.Ja som tiez bol taky ze ma to bavilo vsetko komentovat kedysi,a tiez sem tam mi to niekto vyhodil na oci 
Ale nemyslim to v zlom.


----------



## veteran

MordarGrunn said:


> ved dobre, to nikto nespochybnuje, ja sa len trochu divim, ze "fasada" to hovori tak ako ked by steelka bola uz 25 rokov velkou modernou halou a v bratislave sa hala zacala stavat az teraz...


No pred 25 rokmi vyzerala skôr ako družstvo JRD:








Obrázok je "len" 16 rokov starý, ale pre objasnenie situácie stačí


----------



## matiasmx

^^

presne takto sa mi javi teraz nas Bratislavsky


----------



## zetem

aquila said:


> a bude v tom sportovom spolocenskom centre aspon bazen ? ci max nejake fitko 2x2 metre ?


bazén (tá drobnosť so schodíkmi v strede fotky):


----------



## zetem

wuane said:


> noooo,mne sa to zda ako zbytocne technologicky narocne odlievanie tych nepravidelnych stien.....


tie naklonené steny od Trnavskej sú prefabrikované


----------



## ADIHASH

To bude zrejme len nejaký wellness bazénik ;o)


----------



## runnert

CI3r1cK said:


> ^^
> Nemôžem si pomôcť, pre mňa to je jednoznačne luxusnejší hotel v Bagdade...


100%


----------



## bilder




----------



## EsN

Parada uz sa to aj rysuje vnutri


----------



## veteran

Takže zhruba takto to vyzeralo včera na zápase proti CSKA. Pri príchode moskovčanov sa na bočných displejch objavilo: здравствуйте мальчики  a celá hala "očervenela". Počas zápasu bol na kocke vždy aktuálny čas (aj keď neviem, prečo sa odpočítava od 20:00 ako v Amerike), príp. tresty v prehľadnej grafike. 
Pri vylúčení sa celá hala odela do westernovského štýlu (displeje a kocka) a objavil sa nápis "Penalty" napísaný westernovským fontom (ako vo filmoch to známe "Wanted") 
Horšie to bolo s akustikou. Vraj sa zlepšila o 100%, no ja som v dolnom sektore (B15) miestami počul len ozvenu. Asi ten hlásateľ hovoril veľmi nahlas. Sem-tam bol výpadok zvuku z mikrofónu, takže musel začať hlásiť odznova. Neviem, či bude tento hlásateľ aj na MS, ale ak áno, odporúčil by som mu troška si precvičiť anglickú výslovnosť, aby sa to nepodobalo na jahnátkovčinu 
Inak, čo je prosím vás "powerbreak" ?! Používal to pri ohlásení reklamnej prestávky. Ja som bol v tom, že to je commert(io)nal break.
Takže ešte by to chcelo doladiť niektoré "neduhy technického charakteru", ale inak skvelá práca.


----------



## palsoft

^^ na slovane už takisto dávajú odpočet od 20.00 ako v amerike.neviem,či sa to nechystajú zaviesť aj u nás,alebo to používajú len pri priateľských stretnutiach.každopádne minulé roky to nebolo

Čo sa týka powerbreak,sú to prestávky na reklamu,v TV,či na kocke,presne vymedzené pravidlami (v tretine max 3x mimo presilovky)


----------



## Ayran

veterán zvuk , este neni nastavený ani zvukový obklad este neni všade


----------



## veteran

Ayran said:


> veterán zvuk , este neni nastavený ani zvukový obklad este neni všade


Aha, takže teraz na CHC je to také provizórium. Dúfam, že na začiatok extraligy to už bude OK. 1. a 24. októbra hráme s BA, tak nech to tam robí poriadny randál :cheers:


----------



## Ayran

veteran said:


> Aha, takže teraz na CHC je to také provizórium. Dúfam, že na začiatok extraligy to už bude OK. 1. a 24. októbra hráme s BA, tak nech to tam robí poriadny randál :cheers:


na CHC si chceli hlavne oskušat svetelnu techniku , kocku pasy.... ,lebo rezia je cela nova a mali dost prace z pripravou grafiky za paru dni a nie to este zvuk nastavit


----------



## ADIHASH

*Dnes:*

Roh už bude celý zakrytý


----------



## runnert

Keďže sa tu debatilo aj o okolí hál, ten posledný pohľad na bratislavskú dáva tušiť, že nejde o žiadnu zatuchlú dieru (hlavne obytné súbory na kopci).


----------



## Phill

runnert said:


> Keďže sa tu debatilo aj o okolí hál, ten posledný pohľad na bratislavskú dáva tušiť, že nejde o žiadnu zatuchlú dieru (hlavne obytné súbory na kopci).


tak to je poriadne ďaleko od arény, potom aj hrad je spadá pod okolie...

edit. ale aj napriek tomu, okolie Nepelu je OK, ešte keď sa dokončí tá rekonštrukcia el. trate na Trnavskom, tak vpohode. Škoda, že Centrál nezačali stavať skôr.


----------



## bilder




----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Nieco taketo sa objavilo na Trende dva dni dozadu.



> *Široký postaví pri zimáku heliport*
> V blízkosti rekonštruovaného zimného štadiónu má okrem ďalšej výstavby pribudnúť aj miesto pre pristávanie helikoptér. Na streche budovaného hotela ho plánuje spoločnosť Tehelné pole, a.s., za ktorou je šéf Slovenského zväzu ľadového hokeja Juraj Široký a 40-percentným podielom aj mesto Bratislava. Portál TRENDreality.sk sa dostal aj k vizualizáciám medializovanej stavby.


Link:
http://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/siroky-postavi-pri-zimaku-heliport.html


----------



## michaelse

^^ ako ten heliport tam vyzera velmi dobre o to nic ale obyvatelom bytov v okoli sa velmi pacit asi nebude ked tam nejaka ta helikoptera pristane alebo bude vzlietathno:


----------



## ADIHASH

^^
Ja dúfam že ten heliport tam bude iba na okrasu, alebo sa bude využívať iba minimálne. Bývam totiž v tom dome čo je v ľavom hornom rohu 
Veď aj na NBSke je heliport a tuším som ešte nevidel žeby tam pristával vrtuľník.


----------



## tuomas666

ten heliport je asi sirokeho megalomanstvo lebo nieco take videl v americkych filmoch. bude mu nato "sadat prach" ale hlavne ze to je


----------



## xyzed

z tej strany sa mi ten hotel aj celkom paci no z tej druhej (prednej) neviem neviem...som zvedavy ako to bude vyzerat v reale....a aj hala bude z vonku vyzera velmi slusne podla mna ked sa to este nasvieti kadejako....tie tribuny idu predlzovat uz teraz?? ci tam chcu spravit take tie skladacie tribuny (myslim odmontovatelne neviem ci ma dakto chape)


----------



## R1S0

vsak jurko nebude chodit na hokej limuzinou,ale helikopotvorou.


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Ten heliport je tam pre hracov ktory sa vazne zrania pri zapase aby ich rychlo previezly, neviem ako sa vam zda ale ten stadion nema kapacitu 10 000mne to pripada ako spodny obluk steel areny a ten ma kapacitu cca 4000


----------



## Ayran

Erik Čečunda;62701515 said:


> Ten heliport je tam pre hracov ktory sa vazne zrania pri zapase aby ich rychlo previezly, neviem ako sa vam zda ale ten stadion nema kapacitu 10 000mne to pripada ako spodny obluk steel areny a ten ma kapacitu cca 4000


spodný obluk ma 5500 kapacitu  a da sa zväcsit na 6100


----------



## MordarGrunn

Erik Čečunda;62701515 said:


> Ten heliport je tam pre hracov ktory sa vazne zrania pri zapase aby ich rychlo previezly, neviem ako sa vam zda ale ten stadion nema kapacitu 10 000mne to pripada ako spodny obluk steel areny a ten ma kapacitu cca 4000


ano to mas pravdu, MOMENTALNE kapacitu 10 000 nema, lenze ten stadion este nie je dostavany... fakt super ze sa to tu omiela dookola sto krat... takze ti to zopakujem este raz.. momentalne ma minimalne taku kapacitu ako pred rekonstrukciou, tj cca 8350... dole este pribudne niekolko radov a hore pribudnu skyboxy takze to slubenu kapacitu bude mat.. takze ja by som osobne pockal az sa stadion dostavia, tj budu aj sedadla a bude nejake oficialne info o kapacite.. dovtedy tieto odhady od oka nemaju zmysel a hlavne ked sa tu omielaju 300 krat..


----------



## runnert

Ayran said:


> spodný obluk ma 5500 kapacitu  a da sa zväcsit na 6100


A vieš načrtnúť ako ?


----------



## isidor

Majnolajno44 said:


> http://www.iihf.com/sk/channels-11/iihf-world-championship-wc11/home/rozpis-zapasov.html
> 
> Tak tu mame skupiny a rozpis zapasov.


Takze aj v pripade, ze Slovensko skonci v skupine 4. a bude hrat o zachranu, odohra VSETKY svoje zapasy len a len v BA.
Nadhera. uke:


----------



## MordarGrunn

caicoo said:


> ^^ a nielen v steelke, este asi nevidel zapas NHL, kde divaci sedia az uplne k mantinelom a v pripade golu ci nejakej bitky trepu o plexisklo ako zbesneti :righton:


to iste bolo aj v Samsung arene.. bolo to celkom fajn, par krat som si bral aj tam dole listky ale boli podstatne drahsie ako normalne na tribunu...


----------



## Mickey-K

nejake nove foto ?


----------



## ejo

*Nájomcov na zimný štadión hľadajú súťažou*
http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/na...y-stadion-hladaju-sutazou.html?page_id=187889


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Co som cital stadion nepelu nebude pre slovan vraj je to mestsky stadion a nie slovanisticky


----------



## Ayran

^^ je to " narodný" čize štatny  slovanisticky učite nie , to by si ho slovan musel postavit sam....


----------



## hidden

ejo said:


> *Nájomcov na zimný štadión hľadajú súťažou*
> http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/na...y-stadion-hladaju-sutazou.html?page_id=187889


+ http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/buxus/docs//rozne_PDF/OVS-_ZS_O._Nepelu.pdf

Nerozumiem, prečo všetky bufety, keď je ich tam už toľko (20), sa idú prenajať jednému nájomcovi. Keby sa ten počet rozdelil aspoň na dva subjekty, tak by bola aspoň aká taká konkurencia. Váha 20% hodnotiaceho kritéria "výška nákladov na dostavbu" je IMHO tiež úplne mimo, keď sa tak, či tak nájomca zaväzuje dodržiavať "design manuál" vypracovaný architektom štadióna. Zas jedna súťaž na slovenský spôsob...


----------



## ADIHASH

*Nepela dnes /1.9.2010 14:00/*


----------



## ADIHASH

Erik Čečunda;62951089 said:


> Co som cital stadion nepelu nebude pre slovan vraj je to mestsky stadion a nie slovanisticky


Čítal si správne. Štadión patrí, aj vždy patril mestu (StaRZ). Slovan ho má iba v prenájme.


----------



## marish

ADIHASH said:


> ...


parada, uz ma zaujimaju zvonku iba dve veci, predna fasada od namestia a obklad na treninkovke... a este nasvietenie... a namestie. tak styri.


----------



## Erik Čečunda

co bude stat na tej luke co je na fotke


----------



## Amrafel

dočasné parkovisko, neskôr park


----------



## defenderba

Ja mám taký smutný pocit, že z dočasného parkoviska sa stane trvalé...


----------



## ejo

pekné fotky no nemal byť ten oblkad hotový do Septembra?


----------



## fasada

defenderba said:


> Ja mám taký smutný pocit, že z dočasného parkoviska sa stane trvalé...


A planuje sa v buducnosti s nejakymi parkovacimi miestami pre ucely areny? Ved vraj doteraz nebolo dost miesta pri zimaku.


----------



## claxxon

hno: preco zase to cerveno-biele zabradlie? viem, ze su to farby bratislavy, aj arena bude do cervena, ale mohli vybrat nieco krajsie.


----------



## fasada

claxxon said:


> hno: preco zase to cerveno-biele zabradlie? viem, ze su to farby bratislavy, aj arena bude do cervena, ale mohli vybrat nieco krajsie.


Ruzovu? 
Su asi nejake predpisy...


----------



## R1S0

fasada said:


> Ruzovu?
> Su asi nejake predpisy...


no mne skor vadi,ze 30 rokov ako by sa tu vyprazdnovali sklady....pritom su davno novsie-krajsie ulicne a cestne mobiliare pre mesta....aj v ke opravovali cestu a dali tu opat tie 30 rocne stlpy...samozrejme boli nove,ale rozdiel nulovy.

nove stavby a okolie akoby 30 rokov spat....


----------



## Nerte

Minule som isiel okolo nasej bratislavskej haly... co ja viem... nie je to zle, ale preco to nie je ako na vizualizaciach? Tam to vyzeralo ultra futuristicko vymakane. Takto to je totalne trapne obycajna sklenena budova... nuda.


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Je v interieri nieco nove?


----------



## E499.3056

claxxon said:


> hno: preco zase to cerveno-biele zabradlie? viem, ze su to farby bratislavy, aj arena bude do cervena, ale mohli vybrat nieco krajsie.


Nema to ziaden suvis s tym, ci su to farby mesta, alebo farby areny. Zabradlie ma plnit bezpecnostnu funkciu a navyse musi mat nejake farby, ktore su vyrazne, kontrastne (pre slabo, alebo farbozrakych), aby zabradlie nesplyvalo s okolim - inak by tam bolo zbytocne.


----------



## claxxon

E499.3056 said:


> Nema to ziaden suvis s tym, ci su to farby mesta, alebo farby areny. Zabradlie ma plnit bezpecnostnu funkciu a navyse musi mat nejake farby, ktore su vyrazne, kontrastne (pre slabo, alebo farbozrakych), aby zabradlie nesplyvalo s okolim - inak by tam bolo zbytocne.



posledna farba, ktoru ludske oko dokaze rozoznat pred oslepnutim je zlta. asi preto byvaju zlte hrany schodov, rury na drzanie v busoch a pod. ale to je uz o inom. nejde mi o tu cerveno-bielu farbu zabradlia,ale skor o dizajn. fakt tych zabradli vyrobili asi vela a teraz sa ich pomaly zbavuju. su skoro vo vsetkych nasich mestach, vsade rovnake..


----------



## fasada

Len aby to nebolo tak, ze ich este stale vyrabaju :lol:


----------



## myfseci

Viete mi niekto povedat ci su tie fakt uz hnusne(hoc norma zjavne nepusti) aspon pozinkovane/maju antikorozny nater alebo sa o rok budeme na to pozerat ako na polohrdzavy hnus? dik


----------



## JimmySK

*Vstupenky na hokejové majstrovstvá od konca mesiaca
*

http://hokej.sme.sk/c/5530625/vstupenky-na-hokejove-majstrovstva-od-konca-mesiaca.html


----------



## fasada

JimmySK said:


> *Vstupenky na hokejové majstrovstvá od konca mesiaca
> *
> 
> http://hokej.sme.sk/c/5530625/vstupenky-na-hokejove-majstrovstva-od-konca-mesiaca.html


Keby obliekli Joza Procka do kostymu maskota , tak by mali tiez o zabavu postarane :lol:


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Kapacita areny v BA mala byt 10 000 miest uz je to iba 9246 zachvilu dojdu na 8 700 ako ma KE


----------



## palsoft

^^ Kapacita mala byť 9766


----------



## ADIHASH

To je kapacita pre MS. Normálne tam škodovky parkovať nebudú v každom rohu  t.j. reálna kapacita je vyššia.


----------



## fasada

ADIHASH said:


> To je kapacita pre MS. Normálne tam škodovky parkovať nebudú v každom rohu  t.j. reálna kapacita je vyššia.


Ano, spravne...kapacita je znizena kvoli skodovkam. Stastie ze IIHF nesponzoruje ceska TATRA, to by kapacita bola este nizsia :lol: 
Teraz vazne, na aku p.cu su dve auta na tribune? Nemohli byt niekde pred zimakom, nestacia im videoreklamy na kocke v arene, v TV, reklama na stredovom kruhu, na mantineloch, na vlajkach statov, kde na druhej strane je logo "Skoda" atd.


----------



## Phill

*1.9. Nepela*

fotené o cca. 17:00
































































osádzanie posledného kusu skla v daný deň - 17:30


----------



## marish

pekne updaty... ten bazen tam sadne. 

btw ten landscape mode ti to takto saturuje alebo si to este nejak upravoval?


----------



## marish

modry by sa tam stratil. im islo o kontrast farieb.

EDIT: zas som predbehol cas.


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Mesto toho cerveneho obkladu mohly dat modry


----------



## Phill

marish said:


> pekne updaty... ten bazen tam sadne.
> 
> btw ten landscape mode ti to takto saturuje alebo si to este nejak upravoval?


dík 

pri niektorých som ešte upravoval jas/kontrast. Konkrétne pri tej "bazénikovej foto" som nič neupravoval. 

trochu som študoval návod a pokúšal som sa fotiť niečo v tých pokročilých režimoch, len to trochu nevyšlo.  Landscape to istí


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Červeny tam až velmi svieti


----------



## ADIHASH

Tá červená je tam zrejme preto lebo je to farba Bratislavy.


----------



## palsoft

*Ceny vstupeniek*

*Ceny vstupeniek:*










*Časová os predaja *(lepšie rozlíšenie tomu dať nemohli):










Dávam to aj do prvého postu v angličtine


----------



## palsoft

*KATEGORIZÁCIA SEDADIEL*

*KATEGORIZÁCIA SEDADIEL*










*ARENA BRATISLAVA*










*ARENA KOŠICE*


----------



## runnert

^^veľmi málo ľudí si uvedomuje, že horné tribúny sú najlepšie. Sedadlá sú tam síce len plastové, ale prvoradý je výhľad a ten zo spodných tribún nemôže konkurovať.
Z TV som sa dozvedel, že cena vstupeniek v KE má byť €10 a menej. Už sa teším na CAN-SUI za ľudovú cenu :banana:


----------



## caicoo

zle si pocul, cena ma byt o 10ojro menej ako v BA na zakladnu skupinu!!!


----------



## didinko

KLEPETO said:


> Nebolo by ani na škodu, keby že dajú aj slovenskú mutáciu stránky IIHF. Mohli by tak urobiť len počas šampionátu v tej reči akou sa hovorí v usporiadateľskej krajine. Bolo by to vcelku milé a ústretové pravidlo aj pre domácich fanúšikov.


Však si tam môžeš prepnúť slovenčinu.


----------



## tuomas666

ved to existuje
http://www.iihf.com/sk/channels-11/iihf-world-championship-wc11/home.html


----------



## KLEPETO

tuomas666 said:


> ved to existuje
> http://www.iihf.com/sk/channels-11/iihf-world-championship-wc11/home.html


:doh::doh::doh:
Ale nie som zo Záhoria.


----------



## eMareq

*Mesto dlhuje za štadión milióny eur*



> Mesto Bratislava nemá peniaze na dokončenie rekonštrukcie zimného štadióna, na ktorom má byť na budúci rok svetový šampionát v hokeji.
> 
> Firme, ktorá výstavbu zabezpečuje, dlhuje Bratislava milióny eur. Niektorí robotníci od leta nedostali výplaty. Práce na štadióne zatiaľ pokračujú.
> 
> Vážne finančné problémy s rekonštrukciou štadióna včera pre SME potvrdila technická námestníčka Generálneho investora Bratislavy Dana Zálešáková.
> 
> Mesto podľa nej fakturácie za práce pozastavilo ešte v júli, dostalo sa totiž do platobnej neschopnosti. V súčasnosti za vykonané práce dlhuje asi 7 miliónov eur.
> 
> „Hľadá sa riešenie. Jednou z možností je zobrať si úver,“ povedala Zálešáková. Magistrát podľa nej tiež navrhuje, aby sa štátna dotácia plánovaná na rok 2011, čerpala už tento rok. Problémom sa má dnes zaoberať zastupiteľstvo hlavného mesta.


----------



## metropoly_sk

http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/na...adiona-je-zatial-ohrozeny.html?page_id=198265



toho som sa obaval .... hno: snad sa to vyriesi ....


----------



## KLEPETO

metropoly_sk said:


> http://www.bratislavskenoviny.sk/na...adiona-je-zatial-ohrozeny.html?page_id=198265
> 
> 
> 
> toho som sa obaval .... hno: snad sa to vyriesi ....


Už sa rieši. Mesto má novú sekeru vo výške 35 mil. EUR v nejakej banke. hno:


----------



## eMareq

*Ak Bratislava nesplatí dlh, práce na hokejovom štadióne zastavia*


----------



## ADIHASH

http://sportky.topky.sk/c/55380/hokejovy-sampionat-na-slovensku-spestri-aj-dopravu

Tento týždeň sa po cestách najväčších slovenských miest rozbehli autobusy a električky označené vizuálom a logom Majstrovstiev sveta 2011 IIHF. V pondelok sa do bratislavských ulíc vydala jedna električka a autobus značky Solaris a v stredu sa k nim pridá Mercedes Capa City.
Košické trate mestskej hromadnej dopravy bude brázdiť šampionátová električka a autobus typu Solaris od konca tohto týždňa. Autobusy a električky s logom šampionátu budú jazdiť po Bratislave a Košiciach do skončenia šampionátu, ktorý sa na Slovensku koná v termíne od 29. apríla – 15. mája 2011.


----------



## Kvietok

> Majstrovstvá sveta v hokeji sľubujú košickým hotelom dobrý biznis. Mnohé z nich už teraz hlásia - vypredané. KORZÁR


Snáď sa to spolu s prešovskými hotelmi nejako utiahne. Služobnú cestu by som ale do KE na tú dobu neplánoval.
Kiež by bolo podobné podujatie každým rokom.


----------



## KLEPETO

Kvietok said:


> Snáď sa to spolu s prešovskými hotelmi nejako utiahne. Služobnú cestu by som ale do KE na tú dobu neplánoval.
> Kiež by bolo podobné podujatie každým rokom.


V najhoršom ich ubytujú aj na Šírave.:lol:


----------



## MaaTeeJ

^^Popripade aj Michalovce pomôžu :lol:


----------



## mirolesko

mno neviem ake presovske hotely by to mali tahat, ked tu skoro ziadne nemame :lol:


----------



## vlaDyka

mirolesko said:


> mno neviem ake presovske hotely by to mali tahat, ked tu skoro ziadne nemame :lol:


...cisto teoreticky : http://www.jpis.sk/?c=23&ctg=5


----------



## Kvietok

vlaDyka said:


> ...cisto teoreticky : http://www.jpis.sk/?c=23&ctg=5


Rýchlou kontrolou dostupnosti (pri tých, u ktorých sa to dá) zistíš, že toho voľného moc neostáva (v porovnaní s nocami mimo MS). 
Zaujímalo by ma, ktorý z hotelov je v PO považovaný za TOP v meste. (osobne okrem Dukly moc nepoznám)


----------



## Ayran

tak top je urcite http://www.hotelduklapresov.sk/dukla/index.php

a potom asi šariš


----------



## mirolesko

^^nie, saris urcite nie, ten je v dezolatnom stave...Tak v PO su tri 4* hotely - Dukla, Enschante a Carpe Diem...este je celkom fajn novootvoreny Hotel Polo blízko mojho bydliska na Sekcove(http://www.hotelpolo.sk/#/DOMOV-01-00/) ale inak slabota...potom par penzionov a koniec...


----------



## Kvietok

Užitočná stránka ponúkajúca možnosť priamej rezervácie ubytovania. V Košiciach na celú dobu trvania MS nezostáva voľné takmer nič ... (jednohviezdičkový hotel štadión za 110E/noc je riadny fail)


----------



## Amrafel

a vraj sú už vypredané všetky lístky...


----------



## radeoNko

http://www.denniksport.sk/article/160926/


----------



## bernardo1

S našou železničnou stanicou nemienia nič robiť? V BA ju idú poriadne poupratovať, rozložiť lavičky, urobiť novú maľovku, nový asfalt pred arealom stanice a v prípade aj výmena svietidiel-bude to financované zo ŽSR, na KE sa opäť raz vyserú, nemám slov. 
Ináč ten štadion v BA je nádherný...


----------



## veteran

bernardo1 said:


> S našou železničnou stanicou nemienia nič robiť? V BA ju idú poriadne poupratovať, rozložiť lavičky, urobiť novú maľovku, nový asfalt pred arealom stanice a v prípade aj výmena svietidiel-bude to financované zo ŽSR, na KE sa opäť raz vyserú, nemám slov.
> Ináč ten štadion v BA je nádherný...


Ale veď sa robí. Vstupná hala sa "rekonštruuje" na obchodné centrum. Nástupištia a zvyšok infraštruktúry ostane tak, ako je teraz. To je v odbornej terminológii _rekonštrukcia po slovensky_.


----------



## JankoKE

No ale trebalo dakomu v BA zafinancovat hotelík predsa....preto ten sklenník toľko stál.


----------



## E499.3056

shingomurata said:


> no si zober ze do KE islo od statu 300 milionov na treningovu halu a do BA 3 miliardy na zbytocne rekonstrovany stadion a.la tesco oplastovany sklom pripadne vytahovacie schody a ine nezmysly - mohola pritom taka ista rekonstrukcia vyst o 200 percent lacnejsie nebyt tychto nezmyslov....2 treningove haly? naco? za to sa dali postavit 3 stadiony v trencine poprade bystrici.....
> 
> steel arenu stavali 10 rokov....nebyt steel areny nie su MS ale hovno!!!! v takej akoze druhej hale ako je steel arena sa nehralo ani nepametam.
> 
> naproti tomu v BA smiesna nizkokapacitna presklenna vyrobna hala z penazi vsetkych. Hlavna vec ze REPRE bude hrat len tam ved preco nie,,,podobny centralizmus bezi aj v albansku.
> 
> KE beru uver aj na parkovaci dom.....


Vytahovacie schody nestoja velke peniaze a neni to nezmysel. Kapacita je v pohode, preco by mala byt hala nizkokapacitna? (kto by potom po majstrovstvach zivil ten stadion?). 

Repre tam bude hrat preto, lebo na zaklade zmluvy medzi mestom a SZLH tam budu moct bezplatne odohravat reprezentacne stretnutia - nebude tam teda potreba si na kazdy reprezentacny zapas prenajimat za peniaze stadion. A repre hraje v Bratislave uz len z dovodu, ze to je hlavne mesto. Postavenie hlavneho mesta Ti snad nemusim objasnovat.



JankoKE said:


> No ale trebalo dakomu v BA zafinancovat hotelík predsa....preto ten sklenník toľko stál.


Isty narast financnych prostriedkov bol sposobeny tym, ze pocas vystavby sa zmenili iste normy, takze pocas vystavby stadiona bolo potrebne preprojektovat iste zabezpecovacie systemy na nove normy. To neni zadarmo.


----------



## E499.3056

shingomurata said:


> no to mas pravdu BA nie je velkomesto a staci aj 10 000 hala ale za 3 miliardy a povacsine zo statneho? da sa zrekonstruovat aj za miliardu a co prospesnejsie pre SVK hokej by boli dalsie 2 tri haly (trencin, poprad) z takto vyhodenych penazi....ked bola rekonstruovana len kvoli MS s prispevkom okolo 2 miliard statnych penazi mala byt kapacita aspon 15 000....je to nedostojna hala pre konanie MS. Steel arena je jedna z najlepsich druhych hal v akych sa MS hralo - prispevok mizernych 300 000 na treningovu halu od statu a nic ine....parkovisko stavane z penazi mesta na uver!!!! Dalo by sa polemizovat ci hala v BA je vobec prvou halou z tychto 2 aj ked je o 5 rokov novsia predsa len nicim nevynika.


Odkial si si taky isty, ze sa da zrekonstruovat aj za jednu miliardu? Dojdes ty s lopatou a budes miesat cement? Mimochodom naucte sa uz, ze nasa statna mena je uz dva roky euro, tak tu uz prosim nekooperujte s korunou. Odkial si dosiel na to, ze za ten isty objem financnych prostriedkov by sa dokazali postavit dalsie dve haly? A kde si dosiel na to, ze prave v Trencine a Poprade (preco nie napriklad v Bystrici, alebo Ziline?). Preco by mala byt hala nedostojna? Co presne nesplna, co ine haly splnaju? Cim by mala vynikat? Diamantom vykladane schodiska, sedacky potiahnute kasmirom?

Nehladiac na to, ze Steel arena ma sponzora (akeho sponzora ma bratislavsky stadion?)



shingomurata said:


> hlavne mesto? na Slovensku su vlastne len 2 mesta.....metropola vychodu a metropola zachodu - ak by sa jednalo o prahu, budapest, wieden .... nepoviem ani slovo. Bratislava si takyto centralizmus nezasluzi nicim.


Svoje komplexy si ries inde. To su fakt choromyselnosti co pises.


----------



## veteran

E499.3056 said:


> A repre hraje v Bratislave uz len z dovodu, ze to je hlavne mesto.


Čiže len BA má právo na zápasy reprezentácie, hej? 



E499.3056 said:


> Isty narast financnych prostriedkov bol sposobeny tym, ze pocas vystavby sa zmenili iste normy, takze pocas vystavby stadiona bolo potrebne preprojektovat iste zabezpecovacie systemy na nove normy. To neni zadarmo.


Toto je zatiaľ "najlepší" argument, prečo bola tá pokrivená slovanistická hala taká drahá. Zlé, zlé normy. hno:


----------



## E499.3056

veteran said:


> Čiže len BA má právo na zápasy reprezentácie, hej?
> 
> Toto je zatiaľ "najlepší" argument, prečo bola tá pokrivená slovanistická hala taká drahá. Zlé, zlé normy. hno:


Pravo na zapasy reprezentacie ma kazde mesto, ktore to urobi bezodplatne. Nevidim dovod, aby repre hrala tam, kde si bude musiet za to platit. Kedze bratislavsky stadion je zrekonstruovany z penazi nas vsetkych, je preto uplne jasne, ze takato zmluva je na svete. A nejedna sa o ziadny slovanisticky stadion, Slovan do rekonstrukcie nic nedal a je len najomca. Ked ludia v Steel Arene poskytnu bezodplatne zapasy repre v ich hale, nevidim dovod, aby reprezentacia nemohla hrat aj tam.

Taka draha je nielen preto. Okrem toho, ze peniazky natiekli do roznych vackov, sa do toho naozaj obuli aj ine problemy technickeho charakteru.


----------



## veteran

E499.3056 said:


> PKed ludia v Steel Arene poskytnu bezodplatne zapasy repre v ich hale, nevidim dovod, aby reprezentacia nemohla hrat aj tam.


Pokiaľ by štát zafinancoval pred desiatimi rokmi Steel arénu, tak by to nebol kvázi "súkromný podnik" a nemusela by mať sponzora USS, ktorý ju dofinancoval a reprezentácia by tu takisto hrala bezodplatne.



E499.3056 said:


> Kedze bratislavsky stadion je zrekonstruovany z penazi nas vsetkych, je preto uplne jasne, ze takato zmluva je na svete.


Prečo mám ja dotovať štadión v BA, aby tam mohla hrať reprezentácia zadarmo a aby si na ňu mohli chodiť Bratislavčania pozerať? Čo ja z toho mám? Dobrý pocit?


----------



## E499.3056

veteran said:


> Pokiaľ by štát zafinancoval pred desiatimi rokmi Steel arénu, tak by to nebol kvázi "súkromný podnik" a nemusela by mať sponzora USS a reprezentácia by tu takisto hrala bezodplatne.


Presne tak. Ja s tebou suhlasim. Problem vsak je, ze stat ju pred tymi desiatimi rokmi nezafinancoval, lebo mu nehorela pod zadkom organizacia majstrovstiev sveta.



veteran said:


> Prečo mám ja dotovať štadión v BA, aby tam mohla hrať reprezentácia zadarmo a aby si na ňu mohli chodiť Bratislavčania pozerať? Čo ja z toho mám?


Ja sa mozem zase opytat opacne. Preco by mali Bratislavcania dotovat zapasy v sukromnej hale v Kosiciach? Takto si mozme problematiku prehadzovat donekonecna. Jednoducho, budes si musiet zvyknut, ze pokial chces byt osobne zucastneny na zapasoch reprezentacie, budes musiet sadnut na vlak, alebo lietadlo a ist do Bratislavy. Ani ty, ani ja uz sucasny sled udalosti nemozeme zmenit.


----------



## veteran

E499.3056 said:


> Jednoducho, budes si musiet zvyknut, ze pokial chces byt osobne zucastneny na zapasoch reprezentacie, budes musiet sadnut na vlak, alebo lietadlo a ist do Bratislavy. Ani ty, ani ja uz sucasny sled udalosti nemozeme zmenit.


Ja som nepovedal, že tu má reprezentácia hrať každý zápas. V čase, keď v BA neexistoval adekvátny štadión (v čase rekonštrukcie) sa to stále striedalo - čo bolo podľa mňa férové. Ja sa s hocikým stavím, že repre sa v KE tak skoro neukáže. 

Podobne je to aj s tenisom. V júli 2007 sa tu hral FED-Cup Slovensko-Srbsko. Slušná návštevnosť, hlučná atmosféra. To bolo vyhlásení, že by tu chceli hrať aspoň jeden duel za rok. Od vtedy samozrejme nič. A takto by sa o tom dalo rozprávať donekonečna.


----------



## fasada

veteran said:


> . Ja sa s hocikým stavím, že repre sa v KE tak skoro neukáže.
> .


To by som na tvojom mieste nerobil...pred MS sa predsa ma hrat dvojzapas so Svedskom 13 a 15 aprila.


----------



## Ayran

myslim , že veteran myslel skor po MS  ale neboj .... to tu uz bolo.... hralo sa na nepelovy , najprv chodilo vela ludi a tak sa im to zunovalo a chodilo pod 4000 a tak to presunuli do skalice a k nam... predpokladam ze az sa ta blavcska arena okuka tak zaujem o repre hokej klesne , ved tam aj tak budu mat fedcup futbal atd ....


----------



## E499.3056

Ayran said:


> myslim , že veteran myslel skor po MS  ale neboj .... to tu uz bolo.... hralo sa na nepelovy , najprv chodilo vela ludi a tak sa im to zunovalo a chodilo pod 4000 a tak to presunuli do skalice a k nam... predpokladam ze az sa ta blavcska arena okuka tak zaujem o repre hokej klesne , ved tam aj tak budu mat fedcup futbal atd ....


Ked reprezentacia podava zle vykony, je jasne, ze aj ludi je na stadione menej.


----------



## veteran

Ayran said:


> myslim , že veteran myslel skor po MS


Samozrejme, program na túto sezónu si ešte viem prečítať.



E499.3056 said:


> Ked reprezentacia podava zle vykony, je jasne, ze aj ludi je na stadione menej.


V Košiciach je po desaťročnej dvojtisícovej diétnej kapacite skleníka na Kavečianskej ešte stále pomerne veľký hlad po hokeji, takže aj keby sme hrali s Azerbajdžanom, tak by sa tu našlo dosť veľa ľudí, ktorí by na ten hokej išli.


----------



## wuane

hno: za vas to este bavi stale.Pochopte prosim,ze tu na fore tym ze ostatnych Bratislavcanov budete stale osocovat a urazat ich rodne mesto,nic nevyriesite.

Ano,laik Bratislavcan je spokojny,nevie kolko penazi sa na rekonstrukciu vysolilo,vidi pekny novy stadion ,bude tam mat MS a navyse mu tam bude hrat reprezentacia SVK.Tu sme ale vsetci dobre informovani a vidime vsetky negativa,a nikto z BA forumerov tu halu slepo neobhajuje.Aj ked samotna hala s tym nic nema ,a kto ta nu nadava je totalne mimo,nadavat treba na konkretne osoby a zodpovedne organy.

Vo fungujucich pomeroch by halu stavali ovela skorej pred MS,staval by ju sukromnik,vsetko by sa stihalo a nemuselo by sa potom to rozkradanie maskovat nestihackami a terminmi.Ako spominal Aguila ,Bratislavska pokladnica sa tak markantne vypraznila,ze BA bude mat teraz velke financne problemy,a za investovane peniaze do rozpacitej rekonstrukcie sa mohla z velkej casti nacat vystavba elektricky do Petrzalky.Skratka,mesto Bratislava nic tou rekonstrukciou nevyhralo.To ze tu bude hrat 3 zapasy hokejova reprezentacia je totalna banalita.

Svojim sposobom je okradnute cele Slovensko,su za to zodpovedne konkretne osoby,a je len na nas vsetkych ci sa na to zas zabudne a Slovach bude zas ticho,alebo sa bude volat po zodpovednosti.Ale tu na fore nic nevyriesite mili Kosicania.Naozaj nic,maximalne len zneprijemnute debatu ostatnym forumerom.Ja som sem do Steel areny threadu nic nepostoval,ale sledoval som ho cely cas,pretoze to co sa deje v KE a ako nas KE budu reprezentovat mi nie je lahostajne.Teraz som si ale nemohol uz odpustit.Prepacte,ze to nie je k teme,ale naozaj tu podaktori klesate na uroven pokecu a diskusie na sme.sk.


----------



## JankoKE

wuane said:


> Svojim sposobom je okradnute cele Slovensko,*su za to zodpovedne konkretne osoby*


Presne tak!


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

^^ 


















sorry musel som


----------



## Ayran

no waune ..... ja som vas spomenul iba ako fans , ktory chodia na zimak  , je jasne ze dejiska vyberaju SZLH .... , ale tak zober si to z našho pohladu .... my sme hokejove mesto a hlad po repre je tu strašny , po dlhych rokoch mame aj kvalitnu arenu , ktora je vhodna aj na repre , si zober ze minimalna navsteva na hokeji bola 7500 ludi a teraz sa zrekonštuuje u vas zimak a mi mame po repre ,cize opet x rokov čakat kym sa kompeteny uvedomia ze neni odveci davat repre aj do inych miest proste je to take deja vu ... uz to tu bolo a je to tu zas a samozrejme argument bude prenajom areny .... čo neni pravda kedze repre plati smiesne poplatky za prenajom haly kedze tam je tych 10 rokov za prispevok na dostavbu.... asi tolko


----------



## Aurelius

Wuane, súhlasím  malo by sa to trošku skludniť, a vás niektorých, čo ste tu len preto aby ste nadávali, keď nemáte čo iné napísať, tak sem ani nechoďte  toto fórum nie je o tom, posťažujte si v pravde alebo v smečku, či inde 
inak čo sa týka Steel Areny, tak si začínam všímať, minimálne z mojho okolia, dosť ľudí sa chystá do Košíc na niektoré zápasy  ja osobne by som chcel vidieť Švédsko-Spojené štáty ^^


----------



## tuomas666

ja v tom vidim jednoznacny a nepopieratelny bratislavocentrizmus, bez toho aby som osocoval hocikoho z tohto fora. vzdy to tak bolo, je, ale dufam ze nie navzdy . pred casom tu bol nejaky pripravny zapas SVK-SUI a bola plna hala. bodaj by nie, aspon tie omrvinky treba pozbierat. do buducnosti by ma potesilo keby sa taketo sportove udalosti delili medzi mesta, ktore maju zaujem nejakym rovnym dielom, nie tak ze 90% eventov sa kona v BA a zvysok si rozdeli cela republika
co sa tyka majstrovstiev ziadne argumenty ma nepresvedcia, ze sa nemohol nejaky zapas slovenska hrat aj tu. alebo atraktivne zapasy vyradovacich bojov. cestovanie? 400km? pocas sezony hraci cestuju od zapasu k zapasu ovela vacsie vzdialenosti. 
bratislavsky stadion je cudny ale svojim sposobom sa mi paci (alebo niektore jeho prvky), no zaujima len kvoli tomu ze hokej aktivne sledujem. inak by mi bol ukradnuty.


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> no waune ..... ja som vas spomenul iba ako fans , ktory chodia na zimak  , je jasne ze dejiska vyberaju SZLH .... , ale tak zober si to z našho pohladu .... my sme hokejove mesto a hlad po repre je tu strašny , po dlhych rokoch mame aj kvalitnu arenu , ktora je vhodna aj na repre , si zober ze minimalna navsteva na hokeji bola 7500 ludi a teraz sa zrekonštuuje u vas zimak a mi mame po repre ,cize opet x rokov čakat kym sa kompeteny uvedomia ze neni odveci davat repre aj do inych miest proste je to take deja vu ... uz to tu bolo a je to tu zas a samozrejme argument bude prenajom areny .... čo neni pravda kedze repre plati smiesne poplatky za prenajom haly kedze tam je tych 10 rokov za prispevok na dostavbu.... asi tolko


jeeejda,ale to ja vobec neobhajujem.Iste mohli dat aspon jeden zapas SVK do KE,a ked uz to nie tak sa mohlo hrat normalne osemfinale cela jedna skupina v KE.Sak uz aj tak Por zarobi s Danube wings na preprave hokejistov,mohol zarobit este viacej.Ide o hodinu letu ,ja tomu tiez nerozumiem.
Mna len vytaca ludska hlupost,ked ludia poukazuju na veci ,ktore nie su pravou podstatou problemu na com sa skutocne zodpovedni mozu len smiat.
Ked si Siroky s bandou nahodou precitaju nejaku diskusiu k MS,tak sa musia ´´rehlit ako blazni´´ ked si narod vycita a nadava na neschopnu zlodejsku BA.
Ako keby som vylupil banku ,a sudca odsudi auto v ktorom som utiekol.

edit:tuomas666,tato odpoved je aj pre teba.


----------



## KLEPETO

tuomas666 said:


> co sa tyka majstrovstiev ziadne argumenty ma nepresvedcia, ze sa nemohol nejaky zapas slovenska hrat aj tu. alebo atraktivne zapasy vyradovacich bojov. cestovanie? 400km? pocas sezony hraci cestuju od zapasu k zapasu ovela vacsie vzdialenosti.


Priatelia nezúfajte. Skupina o záchranu sa bude hrať tuším u Vás v KE. A možno v nej bude aj naša repre a vy sa dočkáte tých vytúžených zápasov SVK aj u Vás. 
Prepáčte ale už som to nemohol vydržať. :lol:


----------



## Ayran

KLEPETO said:


> Priatelia nezúfajte. Skupina o záchranu sa bude hrať tuším u Vás v KE. A možno v nej bude aj naša repre a vy sa dočkáte tých vytúžených zápasov SVK aj u Vás.
> Prepáčte ale už som to nemohol vydržať. :lol:


nene pre istotu sa v bratislave poistili a polka skupiny o zachranu sa hraje v BA


----------



## veteran

Ayran said:


> nene pre istotu sa v bratislave poistili a polka skupiny o zachranu sa hraje v BA


Hej a záhadne sa tam budú hrať len zápasy, kde bude hrať tím "4A". Poistka nadovšetko... Alebo náhoda?

O záchranu však hrať nebudeme, máme v skupine SLO a tých musí poraziť aj extraligový výber... (aj keď na druhej strane si určite ešte všetci pamätáme zápas SVK-HUN )


----------



## bernardo1

Podľa mňa budeme hrať o záchranu, takže o SVK reprezentáciu v KE nemám boja


----------



## veteran

bernardo1 said:


> Podľa mňa budeme hrať o záchranu, takže o SVK reprezentáciu v KE nemám boja


Aj keby sme hrali o záchranu, tak budeme hrať v BA. Len 4. tím z A-skupiny bude hrať svoje záchranárske zápasy v BA, všetko ostatné sa odohrá u nás.


----------



## Smithsonnian

Nemam slov....


----------



## Cudzinec

bernardo1 said:


> Podľa mňa budeme hrať o záchranu, takže o SVK reprezentáciu v KE nemám boja


Snáď až tak zle nebude. Verím v boje o medaile... ano aj mne je ľúto že v KE si naša repre na MS nezahraje /na 99,99%/ no ale čo už... to tu na fóre nevyriešime. Určite si ale nejaký zápas vyberiem a pojdem si ho naplno užiť, bez nejakého stresu o výsledok a vychutnám si hru. Aureliusovi ďakujem za super typ: USA - Švédsko.


----------



## tuomas666

ja mam listok na CAN-SUI, vraj bol o ten zapas obrovsky zaujem, co som si aj vsimol ked som chcel kupit listky. musel som sa rozhodnut rychlo, nemal som cas spekulovat, no teraz by som asi bral listok na zapas vitazov oboch skupin


----------



## Nido

Cudzinec said:


> Snáď až tak zle nebude. Verím v boje o medaile... ano aj mne je ľúto že v KE si naša repre na MS nezahraje /na 99,99%/ no ale čo už... to tu na fóre nevyriešime. Určite si ale nejaký zápas vyberiem a pojdem si ho naplno užiť, bez nejakého stresu o výsledok a vychutnám si hru. Aureliusovi ďakujem za super typ: USA - Švédsko.


ja len tolko dodam ze staci si pozriet takych poslednych 10 rokov MS a je tam mnozstvo prikladov kedy domaca repre hrala len na jednom stadione vsetky zapasy, ci uz to bolo v Rusku, Svedsku, Cesku, Svajciarku.. a nebyt postupu Nemecka do stvrtfinale minuly rok tak by sa tiez nestihli presunut na iny stadion..


----------



## veteran

Cudzinec said:


> ano aj mne je ľúto že v KE si naša repre na MS nezahraje /na 99,99%/


Na 100,0%. Aj keby hrali o záchranu, tak štvrté miesto z A-skupiny (eventuálne SVK) by hralo v BA.



Cudzinec said:


> Určite si ale nejaký zápas vyberiem a pojdem si ho naplno užiť, bez nejakého stresu o výsledok a vychutnám si hru. Aureliusovi ďakujem za super typ: USA - Švédsko.


Som síce hokejový fanúšik, ale mám isté hranice. Ceny lístkov sú bohužiaľ dosť nad mojimi hranicami únosnosti. Takže tak, ako každý rok si MS vychutnám pri ČT2 (teda dúfam, že ma nesklamú, lebo väčšinou na dvojke dávajú aj zápasy Slovákov, ČT4 nechytám).


----------



## aquila

http://www.humno.sk/index.php?optio...catid=19:rado-ondejiek-publicistika&Itemid=12

ja som za


----------



## veteran

aquila said:


> http://www.humno.sk/index.php?optio...catid=19:rado-ondejiek-publicistika&Itemid=12
> 
> ja som za


kay:


----------



## Ayran

http://ekonomika.etrend.sk/ekonomika-slovensko/majster-sveta .html


----------



## Ayran

http://denniksport.sk/article/164165/iihf-chvalila-stadion-ondreja-nepelu

toto uz fakt nema obdobu....


> "V apríli (13. a 15.) ešte odohráme v Bratislave dva prípravné zápasy so Švédskom. Počas nich chceme, aby už bolo všetko hotové a aby zápasy boli skutočne generálkou pred MS."


takze nam pažravci vzali este aj pripravne zapasi cize v steel arene , takze nestaci ze nas o**bali o MS este nam vzali aj vsetky pripravne zapasi a asi pol rok avizovany duel zo svedmi daju do paštikarni ... fakt vyjadrit sa k tomu by bol asi prema ban dakujem ale tieto MS budu urcite pre vychod pase uz len kvoli tomu ako sa tie svine v SZLH chovaju k nam ja len dufam ze ten kar široky dojde na vychod ked vyhrame ligu aby sme mu mohli odprezentovat čo si o nom myslime......:bash: :mad2: :toilet:


----------



## Ayran

na to im tak z vysoka..... tito uz unas boli my sme mali mat švedov tento druhotny odpad si nechajte taku almuznu neberem


----------



## aquila

ayran: hold to je zato ze vacsina vedenia je z kosic resp vychodu


----------



## wuane

aquila said:


> ayran: hold to je zato ze vacsina vedenia je z kosic resp vychodu


hohooo,to sa neboj ze niekoho toto vobec zaujima alebo trapi.Vacsinou ti co najviac placu,stekaju a zatinaju päste na internete,keby mali nieco realne podniknut a vyjadrit nesuhlas otvorene,tak su ticho ako vos pod chrastou.Ani osadenstvo SSC na tom nebude inac.  Ja osobne na MS nepojdem,pozriem si zapasy v telke,nemienim podporovat ozobracovanie vlastneho naroda.Novy stadion ma tesi,ale to je tak vsetko.Dufam ze hokejisti podaju dobry vykon a spravia medailu-akejkolvek farby.


----------



## Ayran

uu ty si iny psychoš ... ked ludi odhadneš aj cez net


----------



## michaelse

tak kde sa to slastne bude hrat?!!??
dnes o 09:47 podla dennika sport v kosiciach a podla hokej.sk o 15:00 napisali zasa ze v kosiciach tak mam v tom zmatok ja svina :bash:


----------



## MordarGrunn

wuane said:


> hohooo,to sa neboj ze niekoho toto vobec zaujima alebo trapi.Vacsinou ti co najviac placu,stekaju a zatinaju päste na internete,keby mali nieco realne podniknut a vyjadrit nesuhlas otvorene,tak su ticho ako vos pod chrastou.Ani osadenstvo SSC na tom nebude inac.  Ja osobne na MS nepojdem,pozriem si zapasy v telke,nemienim podporovat ozobracovanie vlastneho naroda.Novy stadion ma tesi,ale to je tak vsetko.Dufam ze hokejisti podaju dobry vykon a spravia medailu-akejkolvek farby.


najvacsi problem je ten, ze ty to sice budes bojkotovat, ale o tie listky co si nekupis ty, ma zaujem tisice inych ludi a samozrejme ich aj kupia. to znamena ten bojkot bude len tvoj osobny a nikto to neuvidi. je to len pre tvoj dobry pocit, ale to situaciu nevyriesi. ked by slovac drzala za jeden spagat a nepretahoval sa vychod zo zapadom, tak mohol byt generalny bojkot slovakov. ale dnes uz je neskoro kedze listky su predane. a aj keby, tak uz vidim jak nejaky otecko so synackom ktori sa na MS tesia sa budu pridavat k nejakemu bojkotu. 
ja na tie MS tiez nejdem, halu si pozriem inokedy, po MS nikam neutecie. ale to sme dvaja.. co tym dosiahneme? nic.. len to ze v praci alebo v skole budeme pocuvat kolegov ako boli na MS, ako boli v centre diania, ake to bolo super a my budeme len mlcky sediet a sledovat ich radost..


----------



## wuane

^^ja to ani neberiem ako bojkot,je mi to proste ukradnute,ci tam bude 250 ludi alebo plny stadion.Luto je mi hokejistov ze musia v podstate drzat stranu najvacsim zlodejom a mafianom na Slovensku.



Ayran said:


> uu ty si iny psychoš ... ked ludi odhadneš aj cez net


ja som nehovoril o nikom konkretnom.Si sa v tom nasiel nebodaj?To uz nie je moj problem. :cheers:


----------



## Wizzard

*Slováci odohrajú prípravné zápasy so Švédmi v Košiciach*


----------



## MordarGrunn

wuane said:


> Luto je mi hokejistov ze musia v podstate drzat stranu najvacsim zlodejom a mafianom na Slovensku.


Ak by slovenska hokejova reprezentacia urobila bojkot a odmietli by hrat tak to by bola parada.. Ale to si myslim ze nehrozi kedze aj medzi nimi su urcite hazli... Vela penazi za tie MS nedostanu ale problem bude skor ten ze siroky ich ma aj tak v hrsti.. a oni budu tancovat tak ako on piska..


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ja som nehovoril o nikom konkretnom.Si sa v tom nasiel nebodaj?To uz nie je moj problem. :cheers:


to ani omylom.... len nemam rad ked niekto , kto nema ani šajnu , kto aky je tu a struha mudreho


----------



## palsoft

Neviete ako to bude vyzerat so spolocnym kotlom na MS? Bol nejaky taky plan, len ze ci nie je nieco novsie a ci sa fankluby vobec dohodli..


----------



## Ayran

no tak kotol by mal byt ... kedze sa listky čo uvolnilo SZLH ma slovakov predali , myslim ze okrem trencina sa don zapojil kazdy fanklub


----------



## wuane

Ayran said:


> to ani omylom.... len nemam rad ked niekto , kto nema ani šajnu , kto aky je tu a struha mudreho


ja teda nechapem co ta stve.Napisal som ze je to moja skusenost s diskutujucimi na slovenskych diskusiach a forach.Ved je to nakoniec uplne prirodzene,ze clovek ukazuje svaly ked mu nehrozi ziadna konfrontacia.Ja sa len cudujem ,ze sam pred sebou sa potom neciti trapne,ked vie ze je aj tak len internetovy kecalek.


----------



## michaelse

palsoft said:


> Neviete ako to bude vyzerat so spolocnym kotlom na MS? Bol nejaky taky plan, len ze ci nie je nieco novsie a ci sa fankluby vobec dohodli..


 Ak potrebujes nejake podrobnejsie info tak sa obrat na niektory z fanklubov napr Vernyslovanu,ty sa v tom najiac angazovali


----------



## Ayran




----------



## hraby

veteran said:


> Som síce hokejový fanúšik, ale mám isté hranice. Ceny lístkov sú bohužiaľ dosť nad mojimi hranicami únosnosti. Takže tak, ako každý rok si MS vychutnám pri ČT2 (teda dúfam, že ma nesklamú, lebo väčšinou na dvojke dávajú aj zápasy Slovákov, ČT4 nechytám).


kolko stoji listok na takyto zapas v KE?


----------



## Ayran

hraby said:


> kolko stoji listok na takyto zapas v KE?


55 eur dole ,hore 30 eur


----------



## hraby

^^ nato, ze sa jedna o MS, myslim, ze cena pohodova.

to veteran: - das 2 - 3 nocne v hyperku pod furcou a nemas co riesit, ci uz studentov na nocne neberu? neverim


----------



## veteran

hraby said:


> ^^ nato, ze sa jedna o MS, myslim, ze cena pohodova.
> 
> to veteran: - das 2 - 3 nocne v hyperku pod furcou a nemas co riesit, ci uz studentov na nocne neberu? neverim


Za jedno nedeľné predpoludnie si viem zarobiť aj na tri také vstupenky, o to nejde, ale 30 € je podľa mňa príliš veľa. Váhal som aj minulý rok na play-off extraligy, tuším to bolo za 15 €, to je taký môj strop. Bohužiaľ nie som milionár. Navyše, mňa absolútne nezaujímajú mužstvá, ktoré v KE budú hrať. Mňa zaujíma naša reprezentácia - akonáhle odohráme na MS posledný zápas, prestávam pozerať hokej aj v TV.


----------



## ADIHASH

*V Bratislave ďalší „hokejový“ autobus*

http://www.szlh.sk/clanok/63837-V-Bratislave-dalsi-hokejovy-autobus


----------



## caicoo

^^


----------



## veteran

*Juraj Široký už nebude kandidovať na post prezidenta SZĽH*
Táto správa mi takto naráno spríjemnila vstávanie :master:


----------



## didinko

veteran said:


> *Juraj Široký už nebude kandidovať na post prezidenta SZĽH*
> Táto správa mi takto naráno spríjemnila vstávanie :master:


Príjemnejšie by sa ale vstávalo, keby tá správa znela: *Juraj Široký už nebude.*


----------



## radeoNko

Hokejovy song ';-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVQg2Zy6TaM


----------



## ejo

*Na autobusovej stanici veľké zmeny nebudú*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=527384&page=198


----------



## ejo

radeoNko said:


> Hokejovy song ';-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVQg2Zy6TaM


pre mna je táto stará oveľa lepšia 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuPFoml4tDo


----------



## JimmySK

radeoNko said:


> Hokejovy song ';-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVQg2Zy6TaM


fuha ale ten song je dost zly!


----------



## veteran

JimmySK said:


> fuha ale ten song je dost zly!


To je dúfam len taká súkromná sranda a nič oficiálneho...


----------



## hraby

didinko said:


> Príjemnejšie by sa ale vstávalo, keby tá správa znela: *Juraj Široký už nebude.*


nic len suhlasit mozem!


----------



## hraby

JimmySK said:


> fuha ale ten song je dost zly!


rozhodne nic extra to teda niele, ale v porovnani s tym "zlatym" songom co naspieval nejaky gadžo, ktoreho meno neviem, ani poznat radsej nechcem, co ani noty nepozna, o priserne trapnom hudobnom prevedeni a tomu ubohemu textu sa radsej ani nevyjadrujem.. proste tento novy song rozhodne nieje az taka hamba..


----------



## kaxno

hraby said:


> proste tento novy song rozhodne nieje az taka hamba..


S tym teda nesuhlasim. Novy song dokaze oslovit minoritnu cast fanusikov, polke ludi (hlavne starsich) nic nepovie. To co ty odsudzujes, pozna takmer kazdy, sice nikto nevie od koho to je, ale text poznaju vsetci. A toto ? Jedine hodnotne je na tom to "nananana" ...


----------



## KLEPETO

fasada said:


> A moze este privitat niekedy MS, ale k nej uz ako hlavnu arenu postavit novu  Tymto som nechcel urazit kosicanov.


Chcel si tým povedať, že ak sa postaví nejaká väčšia multifunkčná aréna, v réžii súkromného kapitálu, tak pri využití rekonštruovaného Nepelu si vystačíme v BA s usporiadaním MS sami? Samozrejme to vidím v horizonte najskôr tak 15 rokov. A ešte taká otázka býva to zvykom vždy organizovať v dvoch mestách alebo sa v minulosti robili MS len v jednom meste?


----------



## KLEPETO

Ten nový song, to myslia ako vážne hno:
Toto mi budú hrať celý mesiac v rádiu:gaah::gaah:


----------



## eminencia

KLEPETO said:


> Chcel si tým povedať, že ak sa postaví nejaká väčšia multifunkčná aréna, v réžii súkromného kapitálu, tak pri využití rekonštruovaného Nepelu si vystačíme v BA s usporiadaním MS sami? Samozrejme to vidím v horizonte najskôr tak 15 rokov. A ešte taká otázka býva to zvykom vždy organizovať v dvoch mestách alebo sa v minulosti robili MS len v jednom meste?


Robiť MS v dvoch mestách je dobrým zvykom už dlhšie, a občas sa robia aj v 3 mestách je to dobré, lebo tým môže žiť viac ľudí.


----------



## hraby

kaxno said:


> To co ty odsudzujes, pozna takmer kazdy


nastastie k nim nepatrim.. stacilo mi, ked som to pocul 3 - 5 x a to niekde v restike. pocuvam slovenske radio_FM, NME london a BBC radio 1, tam take nieco nastastie nezaznie..

kazdy mame svoju pravdu, s tym snad suhlasis :cheers:


----------



## SunshineBB

shingomurata said:


> podla toho ci ide o metropolu ako moskwa, londyn, madrid a podobne, ktore rozlohou su vacsie ako cele SVK


urcite si nemyslel rozlohu. :bash: sorry ale nad tymto som sa musel pozastavit :lol:


----------



## aquila

shingomurata said:


> prave to je to, co tomu stadionu chyba.....keby mal druhe poschodie ako steel arena, vyzeral by celkovo skvele. Takto je to taka polovicna zalezitost za cenu 3 stadionov.
> 
> http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5773232/miklos-na-stadion-viac-nedame-len-poziciame.html


nech boze da, nech boze da, aby stat nedal a ten dementny sampion sa nekonal :bash:

len na ilustraciu, povodna cena rekonstrukcie bolo 900 mio korun ergro 30 mio euro.. cize 3nasobne predrazenie oproti tomu, co dal durkovsky do schvalenia.. 

resp kedze boli v casovej tiesni, tak to islo priamym zadanim.. 

des

a slovan to ma na 50 rokov prenajate za 1000 euro, to je vysmech .. 

budem najstastnejsi clovek, ked slovenko vypadne do skupiny B, ked uz tato sarada bude


----------



## michaelse

Aby mohly byt MS v hokeji len v jednom meste musia mat na to kapacity,aby zvladlo ubytovat 16 reprezentacii a cely cirkus okolo toho a aby zvladlo napor fanusikov a vela vela dalsich veci,aj keby sa postavila niekde na okraji mesta hala tak pochybujem ze by nam taketo MS nam pridelili


----------



## fasada

Tak to budeme stavat novu 13.000 v Banskej Bystrici, alebo v Ziline...hehe


----------



## SunshineBB

fasada said:


> Tak to budeme stavat novu 13.000 v Banskej Bystrici, alebo v Ziline...hehe


stacila by polovicna, aj to by bolo prilis


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

ja vidim dalsi sampionat na svk tak o 20-25 rokov. Slovakia, Poprad - Trencin 2036  Popripade Poprad - Banska Bystrica


----------



## marish

aquila said:


> nech boze da, nech boze da, aby stat nedal a ten dementny sampion sa nekonal :bash:
> 
> len na ilustraciu, povodna cena rekonstrukcie bolo 900 mio korun ergro 30 mio euro.. cize 3nasobne predrazenie oproti tomu, co dal durkovsky do schvalenia..
> 
> resp kedze boli v casovej tiesni, tak to islo priamym zadanim..
> 
> des
> 
> a slovan to ma na 50 rokov prenajate za 1000 euro, to je vysmech ..
> 
> budem najstastnejsi clovek, ked slovenko vypadne do skupiny B, ked uz tato sarada bude


a preco trestat hokejovu verejnost a hokejistov? myslis, ze by to nejak extra uskodilo SZLH alebo sirokemu/durkovskemu/ficovi? ti by si nasli super vyhovorky, preco to padlo a isli by dalej, bez akejkolvek reflexie.

ak by sa MS nekonali po tom vsetkom, co do toho bratislava a slovensko museli nasilu investovat, tak by to bola len dalsia prehra pre ludi.


----------



## bystrican

aquila said:


> nech boze da, nech boze da, aby stat nedal a ten dementny sampion sa nekonal :bash:
> 
> len na ilustraciu, povodna cena rekonstrukcie bolo 900 mio korun ergro 30 mio euro.. cize 3nasobne predrazenie oproti tomu, co dal durkovsky do schvalenia..
> 
> resp kedze boli v casovej tiesni, tak to islo priamym zadanim..
> 
> des
> 
> a slovan to ma na 50 rokov prenajate za 1000 euro, to je vysmech ..
> 
> budem najstastnejsi clovek, ked slovenko vypadne do skupiny B, ked uz tato sarada bude


To mylíš vážne??Si zástanca kolektívnej viny??Lebo potom by mala byť postihnutá aj Europska únia lebo Slovensko je jej členom...Prípadne 
celá planéta Zem,a možno aj Slnečná sústava....


----------



## eminencia

aquila said:


> budem najstastnejsi clovek, ked slovenko vypadne do skupiny B, ked uz tato sarada bude


aquila, mrzí ma že ti beriem ilúzie organizátor nemôže vypadnúť zo skupiny, je to pravidlo, aby to nepoznačilo atmosféru na šampionáte. Na druhú stranu, hanbu z 15-16 miesta potrebuje Slovenský hokej ako soľ.


----------



## veteran

^^ ja fakt nechápem, prečo tu riešite otázku vypadnutia reprezentácie do B-kat. Súdny človek pochopí, že to je momentálne (takmer) nemožné. Istá "šanca" by tu bola, ak by sa A-kat. zúžila na 12 účastníkov. Pri 16 tu máme vždy aspoň dva tímy, ktoré sú na odstrel a sú výkonnostne ďaleko za naším, hoc je poskladaný z druhotriednych hráčov. 

Áno, v roku 2008 sme hrali o záchranu. Neposkladal sa dostatočne dobrý tím. Aj USA hrali pred pár rokmi o záchranu. A čo?


----------



## Nido

eminencia said:


> aquila, mrzí ma že ti beriem ilúzie organizátor nemôže vypadnúť zo skupiny, je to pravidlo, aby to nepoznačilo atmosféru na šampionáte. Na druhú stranu, hanbu z 15-16 miesta potrebuje Slovenský hokej ako soľ.


nechcem ti brat iluzie, ale pokial viem tak to plati len pre organizatora buducorocnych MS, teda SVK nemohlo vypadnut minuly rok, tento rok kludne mozme, tak ako sa to podarilo Rakusanom na ich sampionate v 2005


----------



## aquila

eminencia said:


> aquila, mrzí ma že ti beriem ilúzie organizátor nemôže vypadnúť zo skupiny, je to pravidlo, aby to nepoznačilo atmosféru na šampionáte. Na druhú stranu, hanbu z 15-16 miesta potrebuje Slovenský hokej ako soľ.


mozu za to aj hraci, mali sa ozvat daleko skorej, radsej drzali so sirokym ako sa postavili na odpor. cize nech pekne zostupnia...

btw. organizator moze vypadnut, rakusani vypadli vzdy na domacom sampionate )) 1996 a 2005 ak si nepamatam 

a bolo by super, keby ti nasi lempli vypadli tiez ...

cize nejde o kolektivnu vinu, ale vinu zvazu a aj ludi okolo ..


----------



## KLEPETO

Takže ten kto organizuje budúcoročné MS nemôže na týchto vypadnúť pokiaľ pravda je v nejakej skupine tohtoročných MS. :nuts:


----------



## isidor

Zaujimalo by ma, ako sa riesi situacia, ked organizator MS vypadne trebars 2-3 roky pred nimi (a neprebojuje sa naspat). To ho vratia do A-cka na ten jeden rok alebo natrvalo?


----------



## michaelse

^^
Ano vratia ho a budu v Acku dokial sa budu drzat nad zostupom


----------



## michaelse

Nido said:


> nechcem ti brat iluzie, ale pokial viem tak to plati len pre organizatora buducorocnych MS, teda SVK nemohlo vypadnut minuly rok, tento rok kludne mozme, tak ako sa to podarilo Rakusanom na ich sampionate v 2005


je to sice len taka hra so slovami ale poopravim ta nech to je presne,,
minuly rok sme mohli vypadnut lale ako usporiadatel by sme boli na dalsi rok nasadeny bez nutnosti vyhrat kvalifikacnu skupinu B-MS
Je to v podstate to iste len inak polozene slova 

mimochodom minuly rok sa hrali MS v nemecku a oni rok predtym skoncili na MS na zostupovom 15 mieste a dalsi rok ako usporiadatelia nemohli chybat takze priklad netreba dlho hladat


----------



## KT8 D5

ejo said:


> pre mna je táto stará oveľa lepšia
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuPFoml4tDo


Čistá pravdá tá rapová hlúposť je vhodná tak do koša.


----------



## johnnyy

^^zdielam tvoj nazor.. nema to ziadneho ducha.. 
"nech boze da".. aspon povzbudzovala.. 
toto nove je grc


----------



## Adrian4

Neviete kde sa daju kupit tieto mince?
http://www.iihf.com/sk/channels-11/...l-coin-minted-for-2011-iihf-wm.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=3653&cHash=4591dea741


----------



## marish

Adrian4 said:


> Neviete kde sa daju kupit tieto mince?
> http://www.iihf.com/sk/channels-11/...l-coin-minted-for-2011-iihf-wm.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=3653&cHash=4591dea741


najskor by som skusil na prizemi NBS v bratislave. tam by si mohol zacat patranie.


----------



## Adrian4

marish said:


> najskor by som skusil na prizemi NBS v bratislave. tam by si mohol zacat patranie.


http://www.nbs.sk/sk/informacie-pre...inci-k-majstrovstvam-sveta-v-hokeji-nepredava

Už viem odkial


----------



## marish

^^ tak potom beriem spat.


----------



## Ondro

kaxno said:


> Jedine hodnotne je na tom to "nananana" ...


Ani to nanana nie je originálne, dosť mi to celé pripomína:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0Gs4xGw1Eg
Toto je presne ono.:bash:
Podobne ako polovica tých grcov čo na Expresse hrajú, dokola a dokola. 10 pesničiek a stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále stále... Akoby sa im zadrhol Windows.

edit: mimochodom, to nanana je šlohnuté od Haberu, Držím ti miesto


----------



## Cudzinec

aquila said:


> mozu za to aj hraci, mali sa ozvat daleko skorej, radsej drzali so sirokym ako sa postavili na odpor. cize nech pekne zostupnia...
> 
> btw. organizator moze vypadnut, rakusani vypadli vzdy na domacom sampionate )) 1996 a 2005 ak si nepamatam
> 
> a bolo by super, keby ti nasi lempli vypadli tiez ...
> 
> cize nejde o kolektivnu vinu, ale vinu zvazu a aj ludi okolo ..


Pravda, hovorí sa, že je najlepšie dopadnúť na úplne dno aby sa to pohlo smerom hore. No nemožem súhlasiť s tím, aby SVK vypadlo. Obávám sa, že by na to doplatil celý slovenský hokej, vrátane mládeže. 

Hráči predsa nemožu určovať aká hala sa postaví, kdo ju postaví, kdo bude dohliadať na priebeh stavby atd... od toho sú dobre platený funkcionári. Hráči sú od toho aby hrali, funkcionári aby im zabezpečili tie najlepšie možné podmienky.

Je skor zarážajúce, že Široký zrekonštruuje halu podstatne drahšie, ako náklady na iné a podstatne vačšie hokejové arény v Európe /Riga, Petrohrad, Kolín.../ Ale to už je otázka pre funkcionárov, politikov a pre políciu... Kde je nejaý kontrólny systém? Široký byl mal z kancelárie šefa SZĽH putovať rovno pred súd!!! Ale zkorumpovaný slovenský banánový-štát týchto tunelárov podporuje, pretože im stav vyhovuje...

Neprajem si aby Slovensko vypadlo, ba práve naopak, želám slovenskému týmu aby hrálo o medaile a povznieslo v obyčajných ľuďoch národnú hrdosť. A taktiež si prajem, že až by vystúpil zlodej Široký pred verejnosť aby sa pochválil cudzou polievkou, aby ľudia vzali do rúk vajíčka a paradajky /poprípade dlažobné kocky/ a adekvátne mu za jeho posobenie na zvaze poďakovali!!!

SLOVENSKO DO TOHO !!!!!!!


----------



## aquila

ako viacej na to este moze doplatit mladez, ked uz jej aj tak nic nedavaju ? a vacsina "talentov" su deticky bohatych rodicov.. ktory si doslova zaplatia ich nasedenie v style slovenskych "hockey/soccer mums" aby sa mohli synacikmi chvalit .. 

nie siroky, ale GIB teda investor je chybny, ze toto pripustil, ked povodny rozpocet bol 30 milionov na rekonstrukciu priamym zadanim na ING steel ..


----------



## Detonator789




----------



## Jaakub

To video je hlúpsoť, nakoľko pred MS bolo v IIHF Rankingu Slovensko na 7. mieste a ČR na 6., čo znamená, že by hrali vj ednom meste. Navyše pochybujem, že by aj tak dali Slovensko do Košíc.

Ide o niečo iné. Košičania sa sťažujú na neatraktívne tímy. Problém je ale niekde inde. Vždy, opakujem vždy, sa osemfinálové skupiny tvoria zo skupín, ktoré hrajú v jednom meste (A a D; B a C). Nikdy sa nestalo, aby postupujúci z jednej skupiny hral zápasy v osemfinále a základnej skupine v inom meste, odmyslíme si prípady, kedy boli tri arény (vysvetlím nižšie dôvody, ako to vtedy chodilo). Až na jeden, jediný krát od nastavenia tohto modelu sa stalo, aby domáci tím nehral zákl. a osemfin. skupinu v inom meste, ako tom, kde sa koná finále - Kanada na MS 2008.

Na druhej strane, sú tu aj prípady (ako Nemecko tento rok), že hralo štvrťfinále v inom meste. Prečo? Lebo postupovalo z 3. alebo 4. miesta a musel sa za súperom sťahovať, a zároveň sa štvrťfinále hrali v oboch mestách! To teraz nie je (čo nei je vôbec výnimočný jav - viď. MS 2009, 2007, 2006, 2004).

Návrh s tým, aby Slovensko odohralo základnú skupinu v Košiciach a osemfinále v Bratislave (či ako to si chcel) je hlúpy. Jednak, od situácie, kedy sú organizátorom len dve mestá (dve haly), tak sa tak nikdy nestalo (výnimkou je Riga, kedy boli vzdialenosti medzi arénami do 1 km, keďže obe boli v Rige). Druhá vec, v pohode by sa mohlo stať, že by nejaký tím hral, dajme tomu posledný zápas zákl. skupiny v Bratislave o 20:15 a hneď na druhý deň by odohral prvý zápas osem. skupiny v Košiciach o 16:15. To vôbec nie je nemožné, dokonca vysoko pravedepodobné a takýmto návrhom, aby sa hrali zákl. a osemfin. skupina hrala v inom meste, by sa pre nejaký tím pripravila neskutočná nevýhoda. 

Každé mesto má ubytovanie len pre 8 tímov, takže je nemožné, aby sa hrali tri základné skupiny v jednom meste. Ak chcete, aby sa napr. skupina A odohrala v Košiciach, tak musíte automaticky jednu zo skupiny B alebo C presťahovať do Bratislavy. A potom sa len a len zvyšuje riziko toho, čo som vyššie napísal (o tých zápasoch v dvoch dňoch). 

Áno, na MS 2001, 2002 a 2003 bol tento prípad. Prečo? Jednak boli tri arény a ďalej, bol tam voľný deň medzi základnou a osemfinálovou skupinou. Tento voľný deń sa odvtedy presunul medzi osemfinálovú skupinu a štvrťfinále. Takže žiaľ, v tejto chvíli sa s tým nedá nič orbiť.

Ďaleko viac, ako na takéto nereálne hlúposti by som sa zameral, aby sa do Košíc vrátili dve štvrťfinále.


----------



## misko

vpodstate dobre, ale vsetko co popisujes je o voli.

urcite si slovensko mohlo vyjednat podmienky s IIHF take, aby sa to dalo. Ale tu absolutne nebola na taku vec vola.
viz. tebou spominane finsko, kde sa domaci fini predstavili uz v zakladnej skupine vo vsetkych troch (!!!) mestach. iste, vzdialenosti neboli take velke, ale pri stahovani z mesta do mesta je to skoro jedno, kedze problem je skor ohladom balenia a vybalovania.
proste si to fini vyjednali s IIHF, trosku sa supol a prisposobil program, aby nedochadzalo ku kolizii pri stahovani ktore popisujes a krasne to slo.
da sa najst milion dovodov, preco slovensko nemohlo hrat v ke ale vsetko je to len otazka jednani na ktore nebola vola.

stvu ma dalej rozne pseudoargumenty ako kapacita (ktorej rozdiel je vovysledku smiesny) a podobne.

asi sa zhodneme, ze slovesnko neusporiada MS v hokeji aspon dalsich 20 rokov. prave z tohto dovodu si myslim, ze sa mala najst vola na to, aby sa slovensko predstavilo na oboch koncoch krajiny. nenasla sa - a ja neplacem ako niektory. ale rad by som, aby sa to povedalo jasne, ze preco sa tak stalo - a tym dovodom je to, ze to tak vyhovovalo zodpovednym ludom zo SZLH a nie aby sa to obostieralo kdejakymi bachorkami.

kazdopadne niektori tu placu, ze kosicania zas utreli usta - to je myslim si v suvislosti zo slovesnkou reprezentaciou uplne mimo. padlo rozhodnutie, ktore mozno nemuselo, ale urcite je to rozhodnutie legitimne. SK hraje v ba a ja myslim, ze je to varianta, ktora je repsektovatelna.

nie je to mimo ohladom stvrtfinale a zapasov o zachranu. tam uz je to vyslovene odrb.
nie na kosickeho divaka, ale na hotelierov, restauraterov, etc.
stvrtfinale je jasne ale aj skupina o zachranu poskytuje isty potencial -
v poslednej dobe bojovali o zachranu krajiny ako nemecko, rakusko, minuly rok dokonca usa, cize vsetko krajiny z ktorych prichadza ista navsetvnost - a naozaj nerozumiem, preco sa nemoze odohrat v kosiciach.


----------



## Kvietok

misko said:


> nie je to mimo ohladom stvrtfinale a zapasov o zachranu. tam uz je to vyslovene odrb.
> nie na kosickeho divaka, ale na hotelierov, restauraterov, etc.
> stvrtfinale je jasne ale aj skupina o zachranu poskytuje isty potencial -
> v poslednej dobe bojovali o zachranu krajiny ako nemecko, rakusko, minuly rok dokonca usa, cize vsetko krajiny z ktorych prichadza ista navsetvnost - a naozaj nerozumiem, preco sa nemoze odohrat v kosiciach.


Ide o € ... neprekvapilo by, ak by polovica usporiadateľského výboru mala práve hoteliérske / reštauratérske aktivity ... lobbing košických hotelierov a reštauratérov skrátka nemal šancu.


----------



## R1S0

mne ako kosicanovi absolutne nevadi,ze tu nebude hrat SVK. vadi mi,ze tu nebude stvrtfinale...

a ked si zratam toto+veci okolo usporiadania,vysledok nemoze byt iny,ako ten,ktory som predpovedal uz pri ziskani prava usporiadat MS.... ze im na "nase" MS kaslem.


----------



## Ayran

R1S0 said:


> mne ako kosicanovi absolutne nevadi,ze tu nebude hrat SVK. vadi mi,ze tu nebude stvrtfinale...
> 
> a ked si zratam toto+veci okolo usporiadania,vysledok nemoze byt iny,ako ten,ktory som predpovedal uz pri ziskani prava usporiadat MS.... ze im na "nase" MS kaslem.


ja im tiez na MS uke: ..... to uz viac sa tešim na Cassovia Cup kde pridu dva alebo tri muzstva z KHL  a to bude turnaj ako sa patri ... nie toto...


----------



## fasada

marish said:


> ^^ alebo by im mohli dat ciste oblecenie, mentolsky a nechat ich tam kde su, nech vitaju turistov.


Rovno ich odniest k tym gayovskym vizazistom :lol:


----------



## R1S0

isidor said:


> Bezdomovcov z košickej stanice neodpracú, len odlákajú


OMG OMG OMG v tom clanku co veta to perla!!! :bash::bash::bash:

hnus,grc,hanba...a tak stale dookola... hno:


----------



## J1mbo

marish said:


> ^^ alebo by im mohli dat ciste oblecenie, mentolsky a nechat ich tam kde su, nech vitaju turistov.


nieco podobne bolo v jednej casti south parku:lol: tam im chceli kupit aj dizajnerske spacaky:lol:


----------



## marish

stale lepsie a lepsie napady... uz len ich zosumarizovat a mozme volat na nase magistraty.


----------



## KLEPETO

Mohli by na nich namontovať reklamno-informačné pútače na MS a chodili by v tom po meste ako v lete, keď sa v tom brigádnici motajú po Korze s nejakou reklamou.


----------



## ADIHASH

Veľmi by ma zaujímalo ako v praxi vyzerá také odlákavanie bezdomovcov, aká návnada sa na to vôbec používa? Má to už vôbec niekto odskúšané? ;o)))


----------



## mirolesko

ADIHASH said:


> Veľmi by ma zaujímalo ako v praxi vyzerá také odlákavanie bezdomovcov, aká návnada sa na to vôbec používa? Má to už vôbec niekto odskúšané? ;o)))


ja by som ich nejako nahuckal, že na to mieste kde by mali byť dávaju zadarmo zlatý poklad :lol: ...


----------



## caicoo

*Košice pred majstrovstvami sveta rozkvitnú*


> Košická Správa mestskej zelene pripravuje pred blížiacimi sa majstrovstvami sveta bohatú výzdobu, hlavne v najfrekventovanejších miestach. Vysadí spolu až 20-tisíc kvetín. Zakvitne i kopec pri Steel Aréne, či stĺpy verejného osvetlenia.


Čítajte viac: http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5797234/kosice-pred-majstrovstvami-sveta-rozkvitnu.html#ixzz1FxXGTRlj


----------



## caicoo

*Lotyši budú mať v Bratislave aj vlastný fanúšikovský dom
*


> Z Lotyšska pricestuje na majstrovstvá sveta v hokeji na Slovensko podľa prvých odhadov 2 až 5-tisíc fanúšikov. Lotyši sú už tradične na vrcholných medzinárodných hokejových podujatiach veľmi početnou skupinou, ktorá dáva o sebe vedieť. Podľa Inesy Kruminovej z cestovnej agentúry Travel Art väčšina z lotyšských fanúšikov príde do Bratislavy, kde bude pobaltský tím hrať v D-skupine, vlastnými autami.


http://www.webnoviny.sk/ms-hokej-2011/lotysi-budu-mat-v-bratislave-aj-vlast/313896-clanok.html


----------



## Ayran

aby sme len nenadavali na ten tunel  tak niečo na odlahcenie


----------



## radeoNko

*Aj toto je lepsie ako nic*

http://www.cas.sk/clanok/193236/potemkinove-dediny-na-slovensku-skarede-budovy-pred-ms-zakryju.html


----------



## santiago calatrava

radeoNko said:


> *Aj toto je lepsie ako nic*
> 
> http://www.cas.sk/clanok/193236/potemkinove-dediny-na-slovensku-skarede-budovy-pred-ms-zakryju.html


Nechapem, co chceme zakryvat. Vlastnu neschopnost vazit si a skulturnovat mesta, v ktorych vyse dve desatrocia slobodne zijeme ? To, ze zakryjeme niekolko exemplarnych budov, pozametame zopar ulic a prechodne vylucime z poulicneho spolocenstva tych,ktorych za normalnych okolnosti uz dlhe roky ocividne nemame problem trpiet z nas nerobi kultivovanu krajinu. Uz len z principu- ocakavame, ze prostrednictvom MS zvysime zaujem cudzincov o Bratislavu, Kosice, o Slovensko, ale hned po skonceni MS, ked odstranime provizorne opatrenia a spaky, chcanky,odpadky a luza budu opat sucastou nasich verejnych priestranstiev budeme opat vitat tych, ktorym sme sa snazili zastriet zrak ruzovymi okuliarmi. Kvalita verejnych priestranstiev je totiz to, co nas prezentuje pred navstevnikmi mesta najviac a svedci o kulturnosti ludi, ktori sa na tychto priestranstvach pohybuju. A kedze kvalita verejneho priestoru v Bratislave a Kosiciach je mizerna, vobec nechapem to, co chceme docasnym pozametanim, vycistenim, pozakryvanim a poschovavanim dokazat tym navstevnikom, ktori dobre vedia co to ta kvalita verejneho priestoru je. Naco je dobre niekomu zakryvat oci? Alebo chceme zakryvat oci sami sebe?


----------



## Phill

akurát sa o podobných veciach dnes zhováral organizačný výbor, ktorý zhodou náhod obedoval pri vedľajšom stole (ej, kurnik.. mal som ja ale šťastie ). Čo som počul tak budú rozdávať aj mapy mesta a info materiál po meste, teda hovorili konkrétne o Trnavskom mýte. Oni sa vlastne ešte ani nedohodli, čo s tým podchodomm spravia, zatiaľ len kvákajú pre média... pravdepodobne to tiež celé prekryjú


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Nechcem byt pesimista, ale ked budu turisti vidiet vsade inde bordel, spinu a mraky billboardov, tak ten jeden podchod moc toho nezmeni. A pritom Bratislava ma na daleko viac.


----------



## isidor

nebudte pesimisti, ale pridajte sa (nielen) na FB:
Upracem si Bratislavu pred MS sam


----------



## Phill

spevácka úroveň tej Hej Hej žienky je na úrovni toho, čo sa mi ráno prežene črevami pri zbavovaní sa nepotrebných látok...


----------



## caicoo

ten song je riadny odpad :nuts:


----------



## Strummer

:uh::uh::uh:


----------



## R1S0

jedna hymna horsia ako druha....


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

dufam ze to nebudu pustat na stadionoch...


----------



## Strummer

najlepsejsejsi said:


> ani Rakusku nemaju pozlatene chodniky a fasady domov, aj tam maju popisane steny a predstavte si aj bezdomovcov


ty si bol niekedy v zivote vo Viedni (alebo trebars len tuto kilometer za hranicou v Hainburgu) a v Bratislave??? nie, pozlatene chodinky nemaju, ale cistota, uprava, a celkovy stav veci je na uplne inej urovni.


----------



## Tibi Kimi

Môžem potvrdiť, občas si zbehnem na nákupy do Hainburgu, len prejdem hranice, a ten rozdiel je hneď cítiť, žiadne hľadanie očami výmoľov na ceste, aby som šetril tlmiče, len noha na plyne, a užívanie si pohľadu na krajinu, ale po pár hodinách, keď sa vrátim do BA, tak ten rozdiel je brutálne cítiť.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

skoda reci dovi dopo


----------



## fasada

Rakusko je niekde inde svojou historiou bez komousov a romov! Uz len v priemernom plate je to s nami sakramensky rozdiel. Rakusania 2.800€.


----------



## eMKejx

v 2010 na vianocne trhy ked sme sli autom od nas tak prave vten den bola ta fujavica co sa pred BA vykotulali auticka na D1 od Trnavy, uz dalej resp za hranicami nas privitali snad fenovane do sucha vyutierane rakuske dialnice, normalne som nechapal, akoby snezilo len po slovensku hranicu  ... a co sme boli vo Viedni fakt ze cesty rovnejsie nez pravitka, ale mali tam aj zmatky, zmeny v znaceni dopravy... s jednym tusim vychodniarom iducim pred namy sme vbehli takmer do protismeru, trosku sme tam nevedeli co si pocat kedze sme boli uprostred krizovatky a ulica do ktorej sme akoze mali ist bola v ani nie polovici oznacena ako jednosmerka?!, neviem aka cast to bola, nejaky okraj Viedne predajna Kia, Skodovka a este nejaka automobilka to bola hned pod dialnicou zjazd... ale poriadok tam veru mali ci v metre, stanice atd. alebo v meste v centre na trhoch a pod. ale bezdakov a hovnoizmus v parku pred radnicou bol nic moc teda


----------



## Strummer

to je pravda, dopravne znacenie vo Viedni a ich siet jednosmeriek su legendarne :nuts:


----------



## potkanX

fasada said:


> Rakusko je niekde inde svojou historiou bez komousov a romov! Uz len v priemernom plate je to s nami sakramensky rozdiel. Rakusania 2.800€.


a najsmutnejsie je, ked si uvedomis, kde bolo rakusko v roku 1948 a kde ceskoslovensko...


----------



## aquila

strummer: ona to zda len nelogicke, ale ta siet je dost prepracovana a ziskali tym nenormalne vela parkovacieho miesta a navyse tam maju aj ake tak stromy


----------



## Kvietok

výplod said:


> akože stále nechápem čo robí toto vlákno v kaviarni tatra :bash:


Vlákno IIHF World Ice Hockey Championship 2011 Bratislava & Košice, Slovakia, ako i vlákno nepela a z časti i steel arena boli hojne navštevované trollmi a podobnými indivíduami. Z toho dôvodu boli tieto vlákna presunuté do sekcie Kaviareň Tatra, viditeľnej len pre registrovaných užívateľov. Do tejto sekcie sú na základe sekčných pravidiel oprávnení prispievať len užívatelia s počtom postov nad 50.
Ďalšie pripomienky poprosím výlučne prostredníctvom PM.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Dnes zo SME

Majstrovstva: Coho sa u nas docka cudzinec

V krajine, kde sa piesok lial,

Vystúpil som v Bratislave
hokej ja mám rád
na stanici „Hlavná“
vítal ma len smrad.

Korgon, B’žánt, borovitchka, 
veľa tu je krás
Ale preloží mi niekto vetu:
„We selling not ticket’s in the bus!!!“?

Stískam kľuku „Informations“
a vykĺzne mi nadávka
madafaka, čo je to tá
„Obedová prestávka“?

Tak sa pýtam muža vonku:
„Please, where’s Nepela?“ 
ale on len opáči:
„Dont ju vont e kemera?“

Vidím stánok s novinami
a zadržiavam hnev
a tá pani v kukani len
„Sorry, ui don’t hev.“

Policajti, chlapci zlatí,
oči ako atrament
„Where’s Nepela?“ plačlivo už.
„Aj not andrstend.“

„Taxi!“ tak si volám spásu
slzy prežriem ako blen
„How much to Nepela?“
A on: „Fifty juros, men.“

Goodbye hokej, bye Nepela
tešil som sa na výlet
Vlak do Viedne zachránil ma
stihnem domov nočný let

Aspoň už viem, kde bol problém
odhalil sa vo vete:
„A to neviete po slovensky,
keď sa už sem j***te?


----------



## michaelse

Naco je tato pakovina dobra hno: nemaju nic lepsie na praci?


----------



## fasada

Majnolajno44 said:


> Aspoň už viem, kde bol problém
> odhalil sa vo vete:
> „A to neviete po slovensky,
> keď sa už sem j***te?


Tu sa ponuka otazka: vie niekto z cudzincov po slovensky? Nie? Tak na oplatku my nevieme po anglicky  Inak hadam nejake mapky dostanu turisti, nie? Tak co sa maju co pytat, ze kde je Nepela! Novinari nemaju co na praci, nech idu k lopate budovat republiku a nie iba papulou a perom kritizovat.


----------



## wuane

akoze myslim si ze priestor na bezodnu kritiku uz bol davno vycerpany,a teraz uz je to trochu trapne.


----------



## michaelse

ja mam pocit ze novinari su stastny ze tu mame neporiadom ze vsade je nejaky problem a oni maju potom o com pisat :-(
a nedaj boh aby sa ms vydarili a organizacia prebehla v poriadku,ved o com by pisali?ved by zomreli od nudy


----------



## KLEPETO

michaelse said:


> ja mam pocit ze novinari su stastny ze tu mame neporiadom ze vsade je nejaky problem a oni maju potom o com pisat :-(
> a nedaj boh aby sa ms vydarili a organizacia prebehla v poriadku,ved o com by pisali?ved by zomreli od nudy


Tak budú písať o neúspechu nášho týmu a rozoberať každý jeden zápas, ako ho domrvili.


----------



## wuane

Mna toto mrzi na celom nasom narode,neustala neprajnost a podpichovanie.Potom sa necudujem ze nevieme sa ani predat ako turisticka destinacia,pretoze sa nevieme navzajom pocvhalit,a hadzeme na seba vacsiu spinu ako konkurencia.Uz ma s tymi trapnymi bezdomovcami,rozdrbanymi chodnikmi a spinavymi stanicami zacinaju vsetci srat.Zijeme tak minimalne 20 rokov,ale vidiet je to zrazu az pred MS v hokeji.Je to pokrytectvo najhrubsieho zrna a neuveritelny alibizmus,ak o tom niekto teraz pise do novin a stavia sa do pozicie sudcu.Ale som zvedavy ci boli dotycni niekedy pozbierat odpadky pred vlastnym panelakom a ci zbieraju lajna po svojich psoch.


----------



## Ayran

^^ lenze to je to , čo nas naucila ta naša slovenska politka.... vieš tuna sa len kradne a kradne a len pre tych hornych 10000 a tym chudobným čo ostava ? len nadavat na to a potom to tak aj vyzera .... dennodenne priklady korupcie a okradania zmenia kazdeho


----------



## wuane

^^toto by sa dalo brat ako vyhovorka.Proste kazdy musi zacat od seba.Malymi vecami,a ked bude mat za sebou vysledky ,potom moze zacat poucovat o tom ako ma co vyzerat.Pretoze teoria je jedna vec a prax druha.
Naslo sa tolko kritikov ohladom tohto celeho,ze sa az zda,ze to Slovensko je krasna cista vonava krajina,a len akurat ta stanica a nejake smiesne kilometre ciest a chodnikov nam robia hanbu.Inac veci v sprave sukromnych osob vyzeraju enonuno tip top,radost pozerat na balkony a do vchodov,a travniky osieraju tiez len protidrogove psy z ministerstva vnutra.


----------



## Ayran

^^ o tom ministerstve by som ti videl hovorit a hlavne o tych pripradoch tam  .... a vyhovorka to určite neni je to proste fakt


----------



## ejo

potkanX said:


> a najsmutnejsie je, ked si uvedomis, kde bolo rakusko v roku 1948 a kde ceskoslovensko...


No to smutné je lenže keby sme sa už vtedy odtrhli od čechov tak sme tam mohli byť aj mi lebo u nás vyhrala demokracia a v čr komunisti. 


Ľudia to si fakt myslíte že tu niekoho zaujíma či tam leží papier v kríkoch alebo ošarpaná stanica? Fajn treba to urobiť ale turista príde (tak isto aj odíde) no opije sa zo slovenského piva a alkoholu a ešte nam tu pár chodníkov otyčkuje, oští. 
Hladíte na ten svet ako by sa všade všetko blištalo naleštené a tip top a žiadna krajina či mesto nebolo bez problemov len Slovensko a Slovensko je to najhoršie. Jeden vykrikuje to a druhý to. Mne sa niekedy vidí keby rakušaniai a češi žrali zlaté hovná tak hlupi slovák im to bude závidieť a ukazovať prstom pozri na rakušanov a čechov čo oni majú. Bol by som zvedavý koľko ludí tu čo to všeetko uplne všetko kritizovalo kolko ludí priložilo ruku k dielu. Priklad taká jarná brigáda okolo panelákov. Kto z vás vzal metlu, vedro a pozrieral si odpadky okolo? Reči máte ako koza bobkov ale hovno s toho.

K hymne je áká je mohla viac vtrhnut človeka do seba ale už sa to tažko zmení. Ale tiež priklad spieva niekto poslovensky ochhh bože slovenčina slobenská hudba je na p!ču (lebo je slovenská a nespieva tam väčšinou to isté ale len v angličtine) prípadne interpret sa snaží zapsievať anglicky a reakcie aaa to je shit však má otrasnú angličtinu. Slováci všeobecne nie su spokojní s cuzdou prácou a v živote hovno dokázala väčšina z nich (česť vínimkám). Tu vyzdvihnem madarov alebo už len poliakov oni su hrdí ešte aj ne tie ich poľské šmejdi čo sa rozpadnú len sa na nich pozrieš ale všade sa chvália či prezentujú. 

Tak to je a mna nik nepresvedčí


----------



## radeoNko

Fotene mobilom
1.4.2011

Hned ako som vysiel zo stanice tak vsade robosi, ponahlal som sa na SAVko tak som odfotil aspon par znich....Upravovali teren atd...


----------



## Cudzinec

Súhlasím s názorom, že MS v hokeji nie je akcia svetového formátu... je zaujímavá pre pár krajín Európy, možno pre pár nadšencov z Ameriky, žijúcich v Európe. Ale keď už naše malé Slovensko takúto akciu dostalo možnosť zorganizovať, mala by naša krajina k tomu pristúpovať zodpovednejšie... a nie len na úrovni organizačného výboru, štátu, či verejnej správy.

Myslím si, že najdoležitejšie bude dokázať to, že i keď nie sme krajina bohatá ekonomikou, tak sme krajina bohatá srdcom. 

Je na prvý pohľad jasné, že naše ulice, chodníky, budovy, cesty, vyzerájú tak ako vyzerajú... holt 40 rokov komunizmu sa nedá vrátiť i keď už je to 20 rokov od prerodu. 

Preto bude doležitejšie turistom, cudzím fánušikom či novinárom z iných krajín poradiť, pomocť ak vidíme že tápu, usmievať sa na nich, mať s nimi trpezlivosť, i keď im nerozumieme zastaviť s a pokúsiť porozumieť... Asi najdoležitejšu úlohu zohrajú , obyčajný ľudia v uliciach. Ďalšou skupinou budú ľudia pracujúci v službách /reštaurácie, bary, krčmi, hotely, Cestovné agentúry, informačné centrá, šoféry autobusov, električiek, trolejbusov, taxikári... ak oni zlýhajú a budú uvažovať sposobom "práve teraz a ostatné ma nezaujíma", tak je so Slovenskom zle.

Preto prestaňme nadávať a kritizovať. Začnime v prvom rade u seba tým, ako ja možem vylepšiť obraz Slovenska počas MS. Buďme hrdý na svoju krajinu /ano, i keď častokrát sa nie je zrovna čim pyšníť/ a užijme si tento športový sviatok - Slovensko je hokejová krajina a preto SLOVENSKO DO TOHO!!!

Verím, že Slovensku zostane po šampionáte doma nejaká medaila


----------



## fasada

Hokejové MS prinesú zisk vyše milión eur:
http://hokej.sme.sk/c/5838868/hokejove-ms-prinesu-zisk-vyse-milion-eur.html


----------



## JimmySK

*Bratislava vyskúša na staniciach špeciálne koše*
http://www.hokej.sk/clanok84998-Bratislava_vyskusa_na_staniciach_specialne_kose.htm


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Košice


----------



## mirolesko

^^pekne pekne, už sa to začína, len nech to tak dalej pokracuje a nie že sa to stopne pri týchto vlajočkach a kvietkoch, pretože pre mna osobne by to nebolo vobec žiadne prekvapenie ...


----------



## radeoNko

Dalsie video o MS v hokeji

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCcacdK2scA


----------



## marish

^^ fajn myslienka, len imho zas nedotiahnute do konca... efektne, z odkazom na spartu, ale nevygradovane a bez pointy... :dunno:


----------



## Nerte

JimmySK said:


> *Bratislava vyskúša na staniciach špeciálne koše*
> http://www.hokej.sk/clanok84998-Bratislava_vyskusa_na_staniciach_specialne_kose.htm


Tu je oficialne video tych specialnych kosov. Super vec podla mna. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPmXccpMrvQ


----------



## Detonator789

Zatial podla mna jedina podarena hymna, samozrejme ked nepocitam Nech boze da  ...je urcite lepsia ako ta od Gladiatoru.


----------



## veteran

^^ kay:


----------



## E499.3056

Detonator789 said:


> Zatial podla mna jedina podarena hymna, samozrejme ked nepocitam Nech boze da  ...je urcite lepsia ako ta od Gladiatoru.


Ak je Nech boze da dobra pesnicka, tak potom to bude tazky boj s tymto narodom


----------



## veteran

E499.3056 said:


> Ak je Nech boze da dobra pesnicka, tak potom to bude tazky boj s tymto narodom


Aspoň nevznikla "nasilu", ako táto naša súčasná enkláva "hymien". Pokiaľ si dobre pamätám, tak vznikla "na kolene" a narýchlo v roku 2000, keď začal črtať úspech našich v Petrohrade. Teda to bola spontánna reakcia - a to veľké plus tejto pesničky...


----------



## E499.3056

veteran said:


> Aspoň nevznikla "nasilu", ako táto naša súčasná enkláva "hymien". Pokiaľ si dobre pamätám, tak vznikla "na kolene" a narýchlo v roku 2000, keď začal črtať úspech našich v Petrohrade. Teda to bola spontánna reakcia - a to veľké plus tejto pesničky...


Vsetky pesnicky su spontanna reakcia, vzdycky niekomu napadne text, alebo melodia a tak vznikne pesnicka. Tieto sucasne "hymny" vznikaju kvoli tomu, aby podporovali hokej, cize aby sa o hokeji rozpravalo, aby sa hrali pesnicky s hokejovou tematikou. 

Nech boze da urcite nebolo ziadne "nahodou", ked sa z toho predalo vyse 50-tisic CD nosicov, kedy vytazili z vitazstva nasej hokejovej reprezentacie na MS v Goteborgu. 

Navyse, ked si to tak zoberem, MS v hokeji su pre svet taka vyznamna udalost, asi ako zapas telovychovnej jednoty v Zemianskej Olci.


----------



## metropoly_sk

video zo steel areny - dnes ... (oslavy zisku titulu)

ta kocka a tie pasy po bokoch su fakt velmi pekne ...


----------



## Adrian4

Tak už aj v Bratislave pribudli "vlajocky" na mostoch Apollo a Nový most (neviem ako na ostatných)









Čudujem sa, že držia pri tom napore vetra (našťastie iba jedna je strhnutá)


----------



## Kvietok

Hotely budú plné hokejistov


----------



## ADIHASH

*Fanúšikovia budú mať MS aj v mobiloch, o doprave aj v angličtine*

http://hokej.sme.sk/c/5843083/fanusikovia-budu-mat-ms-aj-v-mobiloch-o-doprave-aj-v-anglictine.html

Hokejoví fanúšikovia aj návštevníci hlavného mesta prostredníctvom mobilného sprievodcu získajú prehľad o službách v meste, o ubytovaní, doprave či stravovaní.


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

http://ekonomika.sme.sk/c/5847456/kratko-pred-majstrovstvami-hrozi-letisku-strajk.html

hno:


----------



## Qwert

*Presunul som tento thread do hlavnej sekcie, bude tu až do skončenia MS.*


----------



## marish

R1S0 said:


> no neviem co ma GO GO s hokejom,ale pretlacane to v clanku je poriadne
> 
> skor to vyzera na normalnu diskoteku,len tam primontovali hokej...


ked ich tam bude tolko, tak mozno tie gogo tanecnice budu hrat hokej!


----------



## SunshineBB

4FukkinLyn said:


> Aj mne je na grc... ale z týchto exotov nado mnou! uke:
> 
> Menovite *SunshineBB*, *R1S0*, *aquila* a ďalšia podobná chamraď. Tvrdíte, že si prajete škandály, že nech naozaj ukážeme, v akej riti to žijeme??? A čo keby ste sa každý jeden nechali adoptovať takými rodičmi, čo by vám matka ponúkala drogy a otec znásilňoval? Však nech mimozemšťania poriadne vidia, že aj takíto rodičia tu sú!
> 
> To je neskutočné, akí sprostí a nevychovaní ľudia sem prispievajú. Žasnem, že sa za debilitu nedáva ban... hno:


ja som len vyslovil svoj nazor. hokej od zakladnej skoly nesledujem a je mi totalne ukradnuty. posledne MS som videl tusim 2002 ked sme vyhrali zlato. mozem mat svoj nazor, a mozem ho tu prezentovat. ty s nim nemusis suhlasit, ale aby si mi nadaval do chamrade, aby si mi rozpraval ze som sprosty a nevychovany len za to ze mam iny nazor ako ty. to je tak kusok na psychiatra. 


michaelse: neuspesne MS potrestaju cele Slovensko? Prepac, ale nejaky uspech ci neuspech zaposobi mozno na 20 % Slovakov, a mozno 5% to bude znasat naozaj tazko. v prvom rade treba prestat lietat v oblakoch. nevidim jediny dovod, preco by slovenska reprezentacia mala byt uspesna. pripravne zapasy tomu nenasvedcuju, nominacia tiez nie, forma niektorych nasich hviezd tiez nie, nalada v time nie. to len preto ze sme doma? ja to moc nesledujem, ale ocakavam max postup so skupiny. ktory hraci by nas mali tahat? Satan totalne z formy? Zednik co sa na to vykaslal? Tatar ktory nebol nominovany? Alebo nebodaj Jano Lasak? Este je tu Marcel Hossa, co hra v KHL ako z partesu a v repre nevie strelit gol. A o ostatnych hracoch som poriadne ani nepocul. Nase jedine hviezdy ktore mame, Hossa, Visnovsky, Gaborik a Chara hraju play off. To na nich sa chcem spoliehat? Co som mal moznost si precitat na nete, takych hracov ako Tatar, Budaj, Viedensky, Zednik zrejme nepotrebujeme. Este tak povolat Plavuchu, Bacu, Mila pekne za zasluhy ked uz sa hra doma. Cloveku je z toho tak zle, ze sa uz z nejakeho uspechu ani nemoze radovat. A to som kedysi mal hokej v malicku. Kedysi.


----------



## veteran

SunshineBB said:


> Tatar ktory nebol nominovany?


Len pre úplnosť: Informácia, že Tatar nebol nominovaný je chorý výplod chorej fantázie typického slovenského rýchlokvaseného novinára s absolvovaným dvojmesačným žurnalistickým kurzom. Vtip je v tom, že Tatar je hráčom Detroitu Red Wings, ktorý je "na čakačke" - teda čaká na svoju príležitosť, ktorá môže prísť po zranení niektorého z hráčov základného kádra DET (to sa stáva v play-off často). Keďže je "na čakačke", nie je problém ho uvoľniť na MS, ale len pod podmienkou, že na MS bude hrať - a to nevie zaručiť ani Bondra, ani Hanlon - oni by ho momentálne potrebovali len do prípravy.


----------



## michaelse

> michaelse: neuspesne MS potrestaju cele Slovensko? Prepac, ale nejaky uspech ci neuspech zaposobi mozno na 20 % Slovakov, a mozno 5% to bude znasat naozaj tazko. v prvom rade treba prestat lietat v oblakoch. nevidim jediny dovod, preco by slovenska reprezentacia mala byt uspesna. pripravne zapasy tomu nenasvedcuju, nominacia tiez nie, forma niektorych nasich hviezd tiez nie, nalada v time nie. to len preto ze sme doma? ja to moc nesledujem, ale ocakavam max postup so skupiny. ktory hraci by nas mali tahat? Satan totalne z formy? Zednik co sa na to vykaslal? Tatar ktory nebol nominovany? Alebo nebodaj Jano Lasak? Este je tu Marcel Hossa, co hra v KHL ako z partesu a v repre nevie strelit gol. A o ostatnych hracoch som poriadne ani nepocul. Nase jedine hviezdy ktore mame, Hossa, Visnovsky, Gaborik a Chara hraju play off. To na nich sa chcem spoliehat? Co som mal moznost si precital na nete, takych hracov ako Tatar, Budaj, Viedensky, Zednik zrejme nepotrebujeme. Este tak povolat Plavuchu, Bacu, Mila pekne za zasluhy ked uz sa hra doma. Cloveku je z toho tak zle, ze sa uz z nejakeho uspechu ani nemoze radovat. A to som kedysi mal hokej v malicku. Kedysi


vysledok narodneho teamu nie ale dobabrana organizacia,propagacia slovenska a dalsie veci mozu riadne uskodit hlavne s pohladu turizmu
dlhe roky sme zanedbavali propagaciu krajiny pre zahranicnych turistov a slovensko tym prislo o velmi vela penazi 
ja nechcem aby sme sa na nieco hrali ale preco nevylepsit alebo aspon neupratat co sa da upratat a snazit sa ukazat v co najlepsom svetle? 

bohuzial som nevidel ani jeden clanok na internete,v novinach alebo v TV v ktorom by sa pisalo alebo hovorilo o zauimavostiach bratislavy,kosic,a celeho slovenska kam by sa mohli ist pozriet a minut tam svoje peniaze a nielen sediet v niekde v meste na terase a chlastat pivo,,a to je podla mna horsie ako napriklad pochod dve zanedbane stanice oblepene plagatmi aby nebolo vidiet spinu a grafity 

mam bohuzial pocit ze je to dopredu odsudene na neuspech lebo majitelia hotelov,restauraciia,barov a kaviarni dali priamo najavo ze nebudu dobrymi poskytovatelmi sluzieb ale naopak budu robit zlodejov,,propagacia nulova pravdepodobne vacsina navstevnikov zo zahranicia odyde domou s tym ze ani len nahodou nebude vediet a tom ze tu mame krasne tatry,ja neviem trebars bojnicky zamok alebo krasne jaskyne a nieto este aby ich osobne navstivil


----------



## fasada

Myslim si, ze asi kazdy hotel ma v moznostiach zoznamit svojich hosti s turistickymi atrakciami Slovenska! Ked bude chciet host vidiet aj nieco ine, ako iba utroby Hotela, tak sa iste poinformuju v Hoteli o moznostiach. A verim tomu, ze hoteliernici nebudu krcit ramenami, ze nevedia o co sa jedna!


----------



## michaelse

to ano ale az ked sa sami opytaju a to je taka pasivna propagacia to je podobne ako ked prides do obchodu s oblecenim chodi tam 20 minut a predavacky sa vykecavaju pri pokladni a ani nevadia ze si tam a nic neponuknu neporadia proste takymto sposobom sa malo predava


----------



## fasada

Ale az tak natvrdo som to nemyslel, ze ked sa iba sami opytaju. Myslim, ze v kazdom Hoteli su nejake propagacie turismu v okoli...az tak tragicky to neposudzuj, aj ked nasa mentalita je dost hrozna v tomto smere  Musime sa zmenit a aj na turizmus mysliet, nielen kolko tisice aut vyrobime


----------



## michaelse

no mozno mas pravdu a beriem to az prilis tragicky, ale ja som toho nazoro ze tieto ms su pre slovensko velkou prilezitostou a taka uz tu tak skoro nebude
informacie sa maju valit na navstevnika z kazdej strany


----------



## An3m

SunshineBB said:


> ja som len vyslovil svoj nazor....


Sunshine prosím ťa prečítaj si svoj príspevok ešte raz a poriadne. Na jednej strane píšeš ako sa o hokej nezaujímaš ako ho od roku 2002 nesleduješ, proste ako ťa nezaujíma. Na druhej strane píšeš ako ďalší typický slovenský tréner z ľudu. Ako poznáš všetko o každom atď. Akú zostavu mali Česi na minulých MS? a ako hrali? Trochu srdca a šťastia a je to. Je naozaj smutné ako tu podaktorí môžu skĺbiť organizáciu a hru našich hokejistov. To ,že chcete aby vypadli atď. na to som si už u Slovákov zvykol, keďže negatívne zmýšľanie je u Slovákov časté. Na šťastie ja netrpím sadomasochistickými sklonmi (ako to tu už niekto písal) 
Nedostatočná propagácia? Prosím vás, kto ešte na Slovensku nevie že budú MS? Kto? Každý je partner... Billa, Metro, NAY všetci! každá druhá reklama je spojená s MS. Zahraničie? Ak príde niekto z USA, Kanady či Škandinávie tak to bude len veľmi skalný fanúšik a určite nebude preňho ťažké napísať do Google "Bratislava/Košice"
Čo by sa vyriešilo tým, že sklameme na MS? Široký rozdá našetrené? Nebuďte smiešni...


----------



## radeoNko

An3m lepsie by som to nenapisal ;-)


----------



## NuSo

Áno, skvelý post. Absolútne sa stotožňujem.


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Košice 15.4 2011


----------



## tifo.pressburg

http://vernislovanu.sk/index.php?id=1387

Neviem preco Slovnaftsku ale budis. Neviem kto by sa trepal do Vrakune alebo Biskupic. 

Nahodou okolo Slovnatskej chodim kazdy den ( neni som ziadny zakaznik dievcat na ceste ) a bordelu je tam naozaj dost co robia hlavne kamionisti ani nie tie lahke zeny. Budu mat co robit chlapci.


----------



## Amrafel

To možno nie, ale bordel je tam strašný. Odpadu pre celú skládku. Ak by sa slovanisti nebili na štadiónoch a pomáhali takto okrášľovať Bratislavu, urobili by si u mňa veľmi dobrý bod :cheers: Ale držím im napriek tomu palce


----------



## Ayran

Konecne poriadna hymna :lol:


----------



## veteran

Orientačné tabuľky v KE


----------



## radeoNko

Legendarne stlpy v Kosicoch


----------



## veteran

^^ ešte dva zábery s tými našimi nešťastnými stĺpmi - tentoraz sú na nich zástavky s logami MS a mesta


----------



## radeoNko

Kosice su krasne mesto, ale jedine co by som vypychol su tie stlpy ;-)))
Ale to neni take tragicke sak sa radujme su tu MS hehe


----------



## E499.3056

Co je na tych stlpoch strasne? Podla mna su to uplne standardne stlpy, ake su kdekolvek na Slovensku.


----------



## Adrian4

E499.3056 said:


> Co je na tych stlpoch strasne? Podla mna su to uplne standardne stlpy, ake su kdekolvek na Slovensku.


ide o farbu, hrdzavost a ten styl lampy (podla mna)

inak Košice klobúk dole. Fakt je vidieť, že sa snažíte pred MS narozdiel od BA. Keby bol štadión v BA hotový už 2 roky, tak sa tam kompletne nič nerobí


----------



## veteran

E499.3056 said:


> Co je na tych stlpoch strasne?


Farba náteru.


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

Kvietok said:


> *Váž slová, pretože za takéto reči áno.* :down:
> Posledné varovanie!


Ospravedlňujem sa za slová ch_____ a d_______, bol som nahnevaný. Po odpykaní 3-dňového trestu by som sa moderátora rád spýtal, prečo sú tolerované hlúpe príspevky, v ktorých nám "fanúšikovia" prajú fiasko? Predsa takéto príspevky len zdržujú normálnych ľudí, ktorí si prišli do tejto témy pozrieť dianie okolo MS... :?

P. S.: Pozdravujem všetkých skutočných fanúšikov, ktorím na týchto MS záleží.


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

R1S0 said:


> povodne tu bola reakcia na 4FukkinLyn, ale nema vyznam na jeho inteligenciou a vychovanostou preplneny prispevok reagovat.


Tvoj príspevok nebol preplnený intelektom ani náhodou a ak má byť toto tvoja obhajoba, tak to je veľmi slabučké. :-/


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

4FukkinLyn said:


> Ospravedlňujem sa za slová ch_____ a d_______, bol som nahnevaný. Po odpykaní 3-dňového trestu by som sa moderátora rád spýtal, prečo sú tolerované hlúpe príspevky, v ktorých nám "fanúšikovia" prajú fiasko? Predsa takéto príspevky len zdržujú normálnych ľudí, ktorí si prišli do tejto témy pozrieť dianie okolo MS... :?
> 
> P. S.: Pozdravujem všetkých skutočných fanúšikov, ktorím na týchto MS záleží.


Toto je na tomto fore uplne normal že sa tu na Slovensko a vsetko nadáva. je to však vo všeobecnosti ludia tu malo zarabaju alebo boli na svoju finacnu sitúaciu donuteni opustit svoju krajinu a preto su tu tak strasne zakomplexovaný. Na Slovensku je všeobecne velka zavist, slovaci sa radšj medzi sebou biju a zavidia, namiesto toho aby sme držali radšej spolu. AK niekto želá aby ta hala padla a Slovensko si urobilo hanbu tak to je bud cigan alebo retardovaný človek a tie formulky že som vyjadril svoj nazor je tiež na tri bodky. A napríklad také derpesívne Zaqove posty proti Slovensku by som si ani nečítál na tvojom mieste.


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

SunshineBB said:


> ja som len vyslovil svoj nazor. hokej od zakladnej skoly nesledujem a je mi totalne ukradnuty. posledne MS som videl tusim 2002 ked sme vyhrali zlato. mozem mat svoj nazor, a mozem ho tu prezentovat. ty s nim nemusis suhlasit, ale aby si mi nadaval do chamrade, aby si mi rozpraval ze som sprosty a nevychovany len za to ze mam iny nazor ako ty. to je tak kusok na psychiatra.
> 
> 
> michaelse: neuspesne MS potrestaju cele Slovensko? Prepac, ale nejaky uspech ci neuspech zaposobi mozno na 20 % Slovakov, a mozno 5% to bude znasat naozaj tazko. v prvom rade treba prestat lietat v oblakoch. nevidim jediny dovod, preco by slovenska reprezentacia mala byt uspesna. pripravne zapasy tomu nenasvedcuju, nominacia tiez nie, forma niektorych nasich hviezd tiez nie, nalada v time nie. to len preto ze sme doma? ja to moc nesledujem, ale ocakavam max postup so skupiny. ktory hraci by nas mali tahat? Satan totalne z formy? Zednik co sa na to vykaslal? Tatar ktory nebol nominovany? Alebo nebodaj Jano Lasak? Este je tu Marcel Hossa, co hra v KHL ako z partesu a v repre nevie strelit gol. A o ostatnych hracoch som poriadne ani nepocul. Nase jedine hviezdy ktore mame, Hossa, Visnovsky, Gaborik a Chara hraju play off. To na nich sa chcem spoliehat? Co som mal moznost si precitat na nete, takych hracov ako Tatar, Budaj, Viedensky, Zednik zrejme nepotrebujeme. Este tak povolat Plavuchu, Bacu, Mila pekne za zasluhy ked uz sa hra doma. Cloveku je z toho tak zle, ze sa uz z nejakeho uspechu ani nemoze radovat. A to som kedysi mal hokej v malicku. Kedysi.


Aha, čiže hokej ti je totálne ukradnutý... A to teraz máš akože právo želať našej krajine fiasko, škandály, atď? Zrejme ani nemáš šajnu, čím sme si od rozdelenia ČS museli prejsť, koľko úsilia to všetkých stálo odraziť sa od dna. Raz za 100 rokov ideme usporiadať MS a to máme teraz odignorovať, alebo si nebodaj priať blamáž?! Zamysli sa nad sebou. To, čo si napísal - "
Verim vo fiasko na domacej pode", atď - to nie je o tvojom názore, ale o smutnej slovenskej náture, za ktorú sa hanbím...


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Toto je na tomto fore uplne normal že sa tu na Slovensko a vsetko nadáva. je to však vo všeobecnosti ludia tu malo zarabaju alebo boli na finacnu sitúaciu donuteni opustit svoju krajinu a preto su tu tak strasne zakomplexovaný. Je tu všeobecne velka zavist, slovaci medzi sebou sa biju a zavidia, namiesto toho aby sme držali radšej spolu. AK niekto želá aby ta hala padla a Slovensko si urobilo hanbu tak to je bud cigan alebo retardovaný človek a tie formulky že som vyjadril svoj nazor je tiež na tri bodky. A napríklad také derpesívne Zaqove posty proti Slovensku by som si ani nečítál na tvojom mieste.


Máš pravdu. Dobre to tiež napísali *bystrican* a *An3m*.

Je tu už veľa príspevkov o našej náture, ale ako vidno, treba ju v súvislosti s MS prebrať.


----------



## E499.3056

veteran said:


> Farba náteru.


Co je zle na zltej a modrej?


----------



## Kvietok

4FukkinLyn said:


> moderátora rád spýtal, prečo sú tolerované hlúpe príspevky, v ktorých nám "fanúšikovia" prajú fiasko? Predsa takéto príspevky len zdržujú normálnych ľudí, ktorí si prišli do tejto témy pozrieť dianie okolo MS... :?
> 
> P. S.: Pozdravujem všetkých skutočných fanúšikov, ktorím na týchto MS záleží.


Pretože každý registrovaný užívateľ má v príslušnom právo vyjadrovať svoj názor, v prípade že nieje v rozpore so základnými pravidlami tohto fóra. Tvoj názor ti nikto neberie, no ako som sa ti snažil naznačiť prostredníctvom PM si na jeho vyjadrenie zvolil nesprávnu formu.


----------



## veteran

E499.3056 said:


> Co je zle na zltej a modrej?


Že to vyzerá hrozne - je to krikľavé. Vo Viedni, Budapešti, či Mníchove majú chrómované, resp. s nejakým decentným náterom. Tie naše vyzerajú príšerne.


----------



## radeoNko

Presne ako napisal Veteran, aj u nas v Leviciach mame chromove/strieborny nater lampy a vyzera to moderne a hlavne to nebije do oci... Vies ono ta modra a zlta az taka zla nieje, ale mne islo hlavne o ten stav tych lamp. sak kazda jedna je hrdzava a dolepena...v Leviciach pomenil siemens dost vela lamp v meste neviem kto to platil ale to uz je velmi OT...


----------



## SunshineBB

4FukkinLyn said:


> Aha, čiže hokej ti je totálne ukradnutý... A to teraz máš akože právo želať našej krajine fiasko, škandály, atď? Zrejme ani nemáš šajnu, čím sme si od rozdelenia ČS museli prejsť, koľko úsilia to všetkých stálo odraziť sa od dna. Raz za 100 rokov ideme usporiadať MS a to máme teraz odignorovať, alebo si nebodaj priať blamáž?! Zamysli sa nad sebou. To, čo si napísal - "
> Verim vo fiasko na domacej pode", atď - to nie je o tvojom názore, ale o smutnej slovenskej náture, za ktorú sa hanbím...


nechcem tuto debatu dalej rozvijat, naozaj by to bolo na skodu tohto threadu. spomeniem len par faktov, lebo vy chlapci (4FukkinLynste a DinoVonZVreca) ste trochu vedla 

- ad slovenska natura - ja som hovoril o MS v hokeji, neviem preco to aplikujete vseobecne. Ja Slovensko milujem a v zahranici by som zit nemohol. Milujem Tatry, milujem Bansku Bystricu, milujem slovenske jedlo a som hrdy na slovenskych sportovcov ktori dosiahli uspech

- ad hokej - blamaz - je mi na grc zo slovenskeho hokeja, a bohuzial nie som sam. hracom sice prajem uspech, ale tych hracov je par (20?30?). nikto ostatny si uspech nezasluzi. od vrchu az po spodok, vsetko zaklincovala "rekonstrukcia" za cenu 20 tisicoveho stadiona. Ak uspejeme, v zahranici sa bude pisat o vydarenych MS, o triumfe domacich, vsetko bude krasne. A mne je zle z toho, ze je vsetko vlastne uplne naopak a nikto sa nedozvie, ako je ten uzasny slovensky narod ojebavany, klamany, ..

- ad moja znalost hokeja - ano je mi ukradnuty, nesledujem ho, ale v ziadnom pripade nie som hokejovy analfabet, a veci ktore zapocujem v radiu alebo v telke si dokazem spojit do nejakych suvislosti. to ze ho nepozeram, a nepozeram vyvoj v tabulkach neznamena ze moj nazor ohladom hry a hracov je menejcenny ako nejakeho aktualneho hokejoveho fanusika. v 1992 som mal 5 rokov a predsa som vnimal Tucniakov vo finale Stanley Cupu, nejake tie znalosti mi veru ostali.

Takze Vas poprosim, ukludnite sa. Lebo tak isto, ako je extremisticky moj nazor, je aj ten Vas, a hlavne tvoja reakcia a urazanie 4Fukkin lenze nic nie je krasne ako respektovat nazor ineho tak sa to skus naucit.


----------



## R1S0

4FukkinLyn said:


> prečo sú tolerované hlúpe príspevky, v ktorých nám "fanúšikovia" prajú fiasko? Predsa takéto príspevky len zdržujú normálnych ľudí, ktorí si prišli do tejto témy pozrieť dianie okolo MS... :?


akoze ty ake perly davas :lol:

E499.3056-prave to,ze su to standartne stlpy,ktore sa montuju ja netusim uz ako dlho,a maju ich asi naskladnene na dalsich 50 rokov dopredu. progres nulovy.
o udrzbe a ako tie stlpy vyzeraju ani nehovoriac.cirkusantsky nater skoda slov... teraz je okolo steelky na stlpoch nejaky ochranny nater cca broznovej farby,a vyzera to neporovnatelne lepsie. akoze ok,su to farby mesta,ale trepat to vsade? ved tie stlpy neskutocne kricia a doslova hyzdia aj sem-tam pekne okolie.

postavia modernu stavbu a daju tam tieto opachy?a co ak by boli farby mesta kriklava zelena,cervena,a k tomu cyklamenova? to by bola show...


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

R1S0 said:


> akoze ty ake perly davas :lol:


Aj sa vieš vyjadriť rozumne a k veci? :?

Všetko, čo si teraz napísal rešpektujem. Nesúhlasím jedine s tým, že úspech patrí len 20-30 hokejistom. Za všetkým stoja aj tréneri, učitelia v hokejových školách, atď., je ich dosť. Je to systematická práca a ja osobne by som si šport kvôli jednému podnikateľovi určite nenechal znechutiť...

Ale ďakujem ti za odozvu, môžeme to ukončiť.


----------



## ADIHASH

*Hotel pre hokejistov: K ľadovej ploche prejdú v papučiach*

http://hokej.cas.sk/clanok/196065/hotel-pre-hokejistov-k-ladovej-ploche-prejdu-v-papuciach.html


----------



## marish

comment z youtube said:


> Stačí vypnúť zvuk a zrazu sú to najlepšie momenty z hokejových zápasov v kombinácii so slečnou s velkým výstrihom!  Gotta love youtube


:lol:


----------



## R1S0

tak baba je to pekna,plny dekolt plni ucel....uz len ta pesnicka


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

veteran said:


> Že to vyzerá hrozne - je to krikľavé. Vo Viedni, Budapešti, či Mníchove majú chrómované, resp. s nejakým decentným náterom. Tie naše vyzerajú príšerne.


Strieborna je dost bezna na zapadnom slovensku, cim ale clovek ide dalej na vychod, tym je to pestrejsie a kriklavejsie.


----------



## Ayran

R1S0 said:


> tak baba je to pekna,plny dekolt plni ucel....uz len ta pesnicka


vychodnarka co chces  

osobne si myslim ze v zahranici ako hokejova hymna uspešna bude ,jednak z tych poslednych hymien je najlepšia ( i ked unas je nech boze da legenda) a jednak aj ten klyp je celkom podarený


----------



## wuane

Pre pana krala,to co su za hudby?Sak to je jak nejaka etno marocka hudba,pouzite nastroje ,rytmy,aranze melodii hno: to fakt nevieme urobit nieco Slovenskejsie.Uz aj to Horehronie bola totalna vykradacka z kedysi svetovo popularneho Arabskeho etno stylu.


----------



## fasada

wuane said:


> Pre pana krala,to co su za hudby?Sak to je jak nejaka etno marocka hudba,pouzite nastroje ,rytmy,aranze melodii hno: to fakt nevieme urobit nieco Slovenskejsie.Uz aj to Horehronie bola totalna vykradacka z kedysi svetovo popularneho Arabskeho etno stylu.


Veru tak...preco nezahrali terchovsku??? :lol: To by bolo slovenskejsie!


----------



## J1mbo

u mna vyhrava tato hymna :lol: brano je kral


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Košice železničná stanica  parada však?


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Košice sú už na 100% pripravené na MS


----------



## Adrian4

:banana::cheers:
KOŠICE - poklona. Bratislava zase zaostáva.
Páči sa mi, že niesú všetky plagáty také isté


----------



## cibula

Zapasy majstrovstviev budu vysielat aj Tsn a Versus, co su tradicne stanice vyselajuce NHL. Na slovensko vysle zrejme kazda po jednom stabe.

Tu je rozvrh zapasov Tsn:

Arp 29)Belarus vs Canada 2:15 pm
Apr 30)Usa vs Austria 10:15 am
May 1)Canada vs France 10:15 am
May 2)Usa vs Norway 10:15 am
May 3)Canada vs Switzerland 10:15 am
May 4)Usa vs Sweden 2:15 pm
May 6)Qualifying Round 1b vs 2c 10:15 am
May 6)Qualifying Round 1c vs 3b 2:15 pm
May 7)Qualifying Round 1b vs 3c 10:15 am
May 8)Qualifying Round 1c vs 2b 10:15 am
May 9)Qualifying Round 2b vs 2c 10:15 am
May 9)Qualifying Round 1b vs 1c 2:15 pm
May 11)Quarter-Final 1 10:15 am
May 11)Quarter-Final 2 2:15 pm
May 12)Quarter-Final 3 10:15 am
May 12)Quarter-Final 4 2:15 pm
May 13)Semi-Final 1 10:15 am
May 13)Semi-Final 2 2:15 pm
May 15)Bronze Medal Game 10:00 am
May 15)Gold Medal Game 2:30 pm

Vcelku prijatelne casy pre nich.


----------



## wuane

No tak tie Kosice to spravili perfektne.Takto nejak keby zamaskovali Trnavske myto,Hlavnu stanicu a nejake najvacsie bordely v BA tak by som sa nenahneval.


----------



## aquila

R1S0 said:


> tak baba je to pekna,plny dekolt plni ucel....uz len ta pesnicka


ad dekolt .. korzet robi divy  inak ten klip sa docela da, az na nu teda .. ma take divny pohyby a tie ruky ako furt dava neforemne hore ...


----------



## eMKejx

Kosice railway station rocks!!! krasa... akoto ze na stanici nieto ziadnych ludi.. teda takmer a ani pocernu a smradlavu smotanku...? na prvej fotke od Erika... vidim stanok s chladiacim boxom na salamy a nad nimi su dresy?  to ma byt co???


----------



## caicoo

^^don't worry v tych chladiacich boxoch su oblozene bagety a zemle...stanok zbuchany narychlopred MS


----------



## radeoNko

Zase raz dobra praca Kosice ;-)


----------



## tifo.pressburg

http://denniksport.sk/article/171635/predstavili-medailovu-kolekciu-pre-ms-2011










Na tej stuhe si mohli troska viac dat zalezat...


----------



## ADIHASH

*Autobusová zastávka oproti ZŠ Ondreja Nepelu:*


----------



## fasada

V Budapesti je teraz DiviziaI...co na to vravite?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IddtYnN29jw&feature=related ..tam truby nevadia??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il8-LXlpzpc&feature=related


----------



## tifo.pressburg

Mne osobne vadia, a som raz ze boli u nas zakazane... Clovek sa snazi hucat tlieskat jednoducho normalne fandit ako bieli stredoeuropan, a niekto vedla tebe zacne trubit na tie africke udy (vuvuzela) Trubenie je pre buranov z lazov co dojdu raz za rok na dake sportove podujatie.


----------



## Moravak

fasada said:


> V Budapesti je teraz DiviziaI...co na to vravite?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IddtYnN29jw&feature=related ..tam truby nevadia??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il8-LXlpzpc&feature=related


sry ze sem pisu ale proste me to nedalo.
Ten stadion pro 1 divizi me prijde ze ma vetsi kapacitu nez ten u vas v Bratislave..tudiz pro hlavni MS..doclea zlvlastni vsak ?:lol:


----------



## Wizzard

Moravak said:


> sry ze sem pisu ale proste me to nedalo.
> Ten stadion pro 1 divizi me prijde ze ma vetsi kapacitu nez ten u vas v Bratislave..tudiz pro hlavni MS..doclea zlvlastni vsak ?:lol:


To bude asi tým, že JE väčší.


----------



## tifo.pressburg

hehe dobra odpoved...Moravaku chod polozit rovnaku otazku rakusakom alebo lotisom


----------



## fasada

Moravak said:


> sry ze sem pisu ale proste me to nedalo.
> Ten stadion pro 1 divizi me prijde ze ma vetsi kapacitu nez ten u vas v Bratislave..tudiz pro hlavni MS..doclea zlvlastni vsak ?:lol:


Ta arena pamata uz nejaky ten rok, rekonstrukcia 2003...kapacita podla wiki 12500, na ladovy hokej vraj 9479 - tak ako bratislavska :lol: Pocet obyvatelov Budapest 1mil.700tis...Blava 650tis. To aby zacali v Budapesti stavat novu s vyssou kapacitou


----------



## eMKejx

co sa tyka tych medaily, tak na stuhach by sa hodilo zanechat v casti nad medailov slovensky znak... a ktovie mozno by to uz bolo privela, ale mne by sa to pozdavalo


----------



## marish

eMKejx said:


> chlapci je to uz off topic... ale staci ze sa tadial prezenie par podnapitych individualov dokazujucich si vsemocnost tak tam neostane okrem tiky ani kamen na kameni...


lenze to sa da aplikovat na hocico umiestnene v meste a predsa nejaky kamen na kameni kazde rano stat zostane. 
ak sa o to bude mesto starat, tak to vydrzi. nie je to ani nijak extra dostupne, kedze je to medzi cestami a neviem si predstavit tak odhodlaneho ozrateho cloveka, co by tam kvoli par tujam nadrbany prechadzal. 
zas to netreba vidiet tak tragicky.


----------



## marish

velmi pekne!
ale fotografov a kameramanov tam bolo pomaly viac, ako okraslovacov. 























































zdroj + viac foto: Bratislavský okrášlovací spolok (Albums)


----------



## Strummer

marish said:


> nie je to ani nijak extra dostupne, kedze je to medzi cestami a neviem si predstavit tak odhodlaneho ozrateho cloveka, co by tam kvoli par tujam nadrbany prechadzal.


realita je bohuzial taka, ze kazdy piatok a sobotu (hlavne v lete) v noci sa presne cez to miesto premelie hromada ludi, ked sa rozchadzaju na nocaky, co odchadzaju z roznych zastavok na Mierku roznymi smermi. aspon kedysi to tak bolo, ked som este chodil nocakmi z :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Adrian4

^^
pekne skraslenie, len teraz kto to bude v týchto horkách polievat 
Aby to do týždna neuschlo


----------



## caicoo

> Keďže IIHF si potrpí na rovnaký komfort pre všetkých, výrobu dresov štandardizuje. Všetky dresy, ktoré budú použité na svetovom šampionáte, tak pochádzajú z jediného zdroja. Vyrobené sú firmou Nike v kanadskom textilnom mestečku Grenby, kde má výroba hokejového výstroja dlhoročnú tradíciu. "Máme pripravené rôzne veľkosti, aby každý hráč dostal vyhovujúci dres. Pre prípad príchodu Cháru počítame aj s extra veľkým dresom,"


http://www.pluska.sk/sport/hokej/hokej-ms-2011/aktuality/takto-siju-dresy-sampionov.html


----------



## marish

*30.08.2003*



Strummer said:


> realita je bohuzial taka, ze kazdy piatok a sobotu (hlavne v lete) v noci sa presne cez to miesto premelie hromada ludi, ked sa rozchadzaju na nocaky, co odchadzaju z roznych zastavok na Mierku roznymi smermi. aspon kedysi to tak bolo, ked som este chodil nocakmi z :cheers::cheers::cheers:


tak v bratislave je mozne vsetko, nakoniec nie iba chodci byvaju nadrbani... mozno to skonci aj takto. 
































trochu historicky update z cias, ked som este nefotil na plny uvazok pre ssc. :lol:


----------



## radeoNko

*Bratislava finišuje s prípravami, v jej centre pribudli aj sochy hokejistov










Čítajte viac: http://spravy.pravda.sk/bratislava-...c=A110420_180119_sk_regiony_p12#ixzz1K5drlFdn*


----------



## radeoNko

*Dresy sú už na Slovensku! Našiť treba na ne ešte menovky*










Cely clanok http://hokej.cas.sk/clanok/196265/dresy-su-uz-na-slovensku-nasit-treba-na-ne-este-menovky.html


----------



## mkodaj

J1mbo said:


> dnes som videl na krizeni postovej a obchodnej daku plastovu sochu hokeistu olepenu vlajkami ci co to bolo  dost smiesne vyzerala


tak tu je, a myslim si ze to super centrum ozivuje


----------



## Adrian4

^^
Super nápad! Ďakujeme za foto. Dúfam, že ta socha je tam zaliata betonom a natreta anti-grafitovym naterom 
Držím im palce aby ostali také, aké su teraz


----------



## J1mbo

Strummer said:


> realita je bohuzial taka, ze kazdy piatok a sobotu (hlavne v lete) v noci sa presne cez to miesto premelie hromada ludi, ked sa rozchadzaju na nocaky, co odchadzaju z roznych zastavok na Mierku roznymi smermi. aspon kedysi to tak bolo, ked som este chodil nocakmi z :cheers::cheers::cheers:


teraz uz vacsina nocakov chodi z hlavnej a ani piatky a soboty tam az tak vela ludi nebyva takze az tak cierno by som to nevidel, to uz viac by som sa bal o tych smiesnych hokeistou, to uz je vdacnejsi material na vecernu naladu :lol:


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Podchod na žel. stanici v KE. Inač ako to vyzerá s tým v BA


----------



## MordarGrunn

Trojica medailí k MS 2011 IIHF 






edit: adrian ma predbehol o stranu..


----------



## CI3r1cK

Anglické okienko z Košíc


----------



## radeoNko

taketo ankety sa mi pacia ;-) 
Ale je velka skoda ze tolko malo slovakov vie po anglicky. Starsi obcania sa to neucia od malicka cize im to nezazlievam. Ja napr velmi rad poradim vzdy mam z toho dobry pocit


----------



## R1S0

u must go rovno,left strana


----------



## Amrafel

Erik Čečunda;76411837 said:


> Podchod na žel. stanici v KE. Inač ako to vyzerá s tým v BA


Zle...oblepili tam sadrokartónom nejaký stánok a zopár kachličiek vymaľovali (ale už ich stihli zatagovať nejakí primitívi - jeden tag bol ešte mokrý, keď som šiel okolo). Z podobných reklám ako v Košiciach sa tam žiadna zatiaľ neobjavila. Jediná dobrá vec je, že fungujú všetky eskalátory.


----------



## eMKejx

som zvedavy na anglicky corner from BA.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Amrafel said:


> Zle...oblepili tam sadrokartónom nejaký stánok a zopár kachličiek vymaľovali (ale už ich stihli zatagovať nejakí primitívi - jeden tag bol ešte mokrý, keď som šiel okolo). Z podobných reklám ako v Košiciach sa tam žiadna zatiaľ neobjavila. Jediná dobrá vec je, že fungujú všetky eskalátory.


Netreba všetko len negativne písat a na všetko <>ovat. Pokial nemáš informácie tak zbytocne by som negativne posty nepísal. Potom to tu vyzera že len všetci <>uju jak choré vrany a na koniec odídu s dlhým nosom tak jak ty lebo všetko je úplne ináž ako si písal v tvojom poste

My jediní vieme, ako bude vyzerať Hlavná železničná stanica v hlavnom meste! Keďže už má svoje roky a nevyzerá dvakrát lákavo, počas majstrovstiev ju prelepia veľkými fotkami Slovenska. Netradičné skrášlenie čaká aj hrôzostrašne vyzerajúci podchod na Trnavskom mýte.


Podchod vezmú do parády grafiťáci

Premena vzhľadu na poslednú chvíľu čaká aj zanedbaný podchod na Trnavskom mýte. V najbližších dňoch sa doň pustí 20 umelcov grafiťákov. Projekt organizuje magistrát. Streetartoví umelci dostanú jednoduché zadanie – grafitmi pomaľovať podchod ako navigáciu pre hokejových fanúšikov, aby sa ľahko vedeli zorientovať, kde sa chcú dostať. Pustia sa do toho v najbližších dňoch. Konečný výsledok bude závisieť od ich kreativity.
http://www.pluska.sk/sport/hokej/ho....us/img228/8927/ostanicafanusikovia.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## aquila

zaujimave vyuzitie stanice filialka 

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5861484/zachytne-parkovisko-v-novom-meste-bude-mat-160-miest.html


----------



## fasada

TA3 - Tema dna 20.4.2011...Siroky, Ftacnik, Satan.
http://www.ta3.com/sk/relacie/5_tema-dna/11447_nase-majstrovstva-sveta-nase-eura-pre-euroval


----------



## Amrafel

^^^^ak si nevšimol, opisoval som stav, aký je. Ten podchod vyzerá zle, chceš mi oponovať? Na opísanie aktuálneho stavu žiadne informácie nepotrebujem. Tú poznámku o "dlhom nose" som si akože nevšimol. Jediný, kto tu do každého ******, si ty, so svojimi agresívnymi a namyslenými postami.

edit: pre DinoVonZvreca


----------



## wuane

Dnes sa pred autobusovou stanicou objavila taka hranoloidna konstrukcia asi 6m vysoka s velkou mapou ohladom MS.Na taky ten graficky styl ako je aj v KE na vlakovej.Tak dufam ze s tym budu pokracovat a co to pozakryvaju.


----------



## Wizzard

wuane said:


> Dnes sa pred autobusovou stanicou objavila taka hranoloidna konstrukcia asi 6m vysoka s velkou mapou ohladom MS.Na taky ten graficky styl ako je aj v KE na vlakovej.Tak dufam ze s tym budu pokracovat a co to pozakryvaju.


Myslíš taká aká je na Trnavskom mýte? :banana:


----------



## výplod

všetci sa tu dookola stažovali aká je zlá propagácia MS, ale je taka ista ako tu na skyscrapercity. Ostatné veľké podujatia majú svoje vlákna v "Stadiums and Sport Arenas", kde prezentujú športoviská, mestá, hotely, posun stavebných prác..proste všetko okolo. A tu v našej sekcii sa presúva vlákno šelikade, z času na čas nie je ani pre všetkých prístupné, mažú sa posty, no povedzte čo je toto za reklamu pre šampionát u nás.


----------



## mkodaj

Wizzard said:


> Myslíš taká aká je na Trnavskom mýte? :banana:


a dalsia na Postovej, Namesti SNP, Hviezdoslavovom namesti


----------



## marish

^^ dalsiu hlasim z hodzovho namestia. 

myslim, ze to mozme uzavriet tym, ze su po celom meste...


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Podchod pri Steel arene dali do rúk sprejerom mali tam nasprejovať niečo z hokejovou tematikou ale veľmi sa na to nepodobá hno:


----------



## marish

podla mna super napad. keby to natreli na bielo, do 5min je to dotagovane. takto ak sa tam aj nejaky kinder toyer podpise, viacmenej sa to strati v grafike a nebude to kricat ako z bielej steny.
well done!


----------



## aquila

ze by predzvest sirokeho safarania ?

http://hokej.sme.sk/c/5862490/slovenska-18-ka-zostupuje-do-i-divizie.html

bola by fakt sranda, keby nasi zostupili do Becka


----------



## Ayran

^^ no tak to si piš ze to je jeho vizitka.... to prasa vyzere celu pokladnicu a potom neostane na mladez ani cent ,potom sa divime ze nerastu nove taletny ked nemaju ako vyrast.... ked si zobereme ze vystroje si musia vsecti ziaci kupovat sami co je cena okolo 12 000 Sk a preplacat si cestovne tak to je dost narocny sport, ale neee radšej mi dame penaze na hotel a na 3 krat predrazenu rekonštrukciu  šak aspon budeme mat daco nove i ked zachvilu to nebude mat kto vyuzit...


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Amrafel said:


> ^^^^ak si nevšimol, opisoval som stav, aký je. Ten podchod vyzerá zle, chceš mi oponovať? Na opísanie aktuálneho stavu žiadne informácie nepotrebujem. Tú poznámku o "dlhom nose" som si akože nevšimol. Jediný, kto tu do každého ******, si ty, so svojimi agresívnymi a namyslenými postami.


je zbytočne písat že to vyzera zle ved to všetci poznáme, alebo mi najdi niekoho kto ten stav nepozna? To ako ked Heno pise sumár o vyskovkach v bratislave. A predačasne nieco hodnotit a porovnavat sa neoplati príkladom bol stadion Ondreja Nepelu ked ho v polke vystavby zacalo pár forumerov a odbornikov navsetko hodnotit a polka forumerov nakoniec ostala s dĺhym nosom. Takisto je smiesne ked padne stlpik pred stadionom a na celu stranu sa skuma a pise o tom ci to boli pubertaci, auto, suv a nakladne auto, potom sa nemože nikto cudovat že som agresivny a stale ta bijem s palicou tak jak dnes na zastavke žeee :lol:


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

marish said:


> podla mna super napad. keby to natreli na bielo, do 5min je to dotagovane. takto ak sa tam aj nejaky kinder toyer podpise, viacmenej sa to strati v grafike a nebude to kricat ako z bielej steny.
> well done!


no ved to je to čo som pisal pred casom čo je síce potešitelné zistenie že sa to zacalo v KE no najpotešitelnejšie je to že podobne sa bude riešit aj podchod pod trnavským mýtom :cheers: chvála bohu :banana:


----------



## Nido

aquila said:


> ze by predzvest sirokeho safarania ?
> 
> http://hokej.sme.sk/c/5862490/slovenska-18-ka-zostupuje-do-i-divizie.html
> 
> bola by fakt sranda, keby nasi zostupili do Becka


nepride mi to o nic zvlastnejsie nez zostupenie Ceskej 18ky pred styrmi rokmi do I. divizie..


----------



## michaelse

waaau tie steny v odchode su super pomalovane :banana: toto je dobra inspiracia pre viacere mesta na slovenskuako ako skraslit zanedbane miesta ked uz niesu prachy na rekonstrukcii


----------



## futuros

Malá spomienka z roku 2002 zo zákulisia. :cheers:


----------



## An3m

íde ale o semifinále a nie fínále s rusmi


----------



## futuros

An3m said:


> íde ale o semifinále a nie fínále s rusmi


ech, dík. Ani som si to nevšimol, ale je pravda, že asi oslavy majtrov by vyzerali ešte o trošku inak.


----------



## NuSo

Sranda, že toto video teraz vidím skoro všade . Aj tak je najlepší Višňovský - 0:46 .


----------



## radeoNko

*Slovenska Hokejova Hymna z Anglicka !*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJYVXPBFVHM&feature=share


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

tak v podchode na Trnavskom asi 40 writerov sice este nic poriadne nemali posprejované ale kamarat writer co tam mal tie predlohy tak fakt luxus, je sa na co tesit. Plus niektore tie akože obchodne priestory boli obalene sadrokartonom, tak nakoniec bude vsetko tiptop


----------



## An3m

*Toto keď som uvidel...*


----------



## wuane

Inac vraj reprezentacia Svedska ma byvat v Modre v novovybudovanej Zochovej chate  :cheers:


----------



## didinko

wuane said:


> Inac vraj reprezentacia Svedska ma byvat v Modre v novovybudovanej Zochovej chate  :cheers:


Nehrajú Švédi náhodou v Košiciach?


----------



## wuane

^^Nie som si presne isty ktora repre,ale je to len taka informacia JPP.


----------



## Ayran

hej švedi hraju v košciach a byvaju sa mi zda v Yasmine


----------



## Amrafel

ale myslím si, že málokto predpokladá, že tam zostanú do konca šampionátu


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Košice podchod pri steel arene


----------



## Adrian4

^^

nakoniec to vyzera veeelmi dobre. Som zvedavy ako to dopadne v Bratislave


----------



## Moravak

.::_let the game begins_ ::.


----------



## veteran

^^ ach jaj, prvý český útok Jágr-Štěstí-Náhoda opät v akcii :lol:

*Francúzska výprava kúpila letenky do Krakova namiesto Košíc
*



> Hokejisti Francúzska majú zabukované letenky na majstrovstvá sveta namiesto do Košíc do Krakova. Chybu urobila agentúra, ktorá im robila rezerváciu cestovných lístkov. "Je to pravda. Chybu urobila agentúra, ktorú si francúzsky tím najal, aby im zabezpečila letenky na Slovensko. Tá si však Košice z nejakých príčin pomýlila s Krakovom,“ potvrdil pre denník Plus jeden deň šéf organizačného výboru v Košiciach Petr Handl.


:lol: to sú mantáci


----------



## radeoNko

no je pravda ze v dnesnej dobe internetu a google maps je tazke trafit spravne mesto...


----------



## Kanto

Ten Slopta a Vinco nemaju chybu :cheers:

Ja sa len strasne bojim ze si urobime hanbu. Posledne roky si na kazdych majstrovstvach robime len hanbu hno:


----------



## fasada

Kanto said:


> Ten Slopta a Vinco nemaju chybu :cheers:
> 
> Ja sa len strasne bojim ze si urobime hanbu. Posledne roky si na kazdych majstrovstvach robime len hanbu hno:


Kebyze len v hokejovom smere, ale vyzera to ze aj v hostitelskom


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

fasada said:


> Kebyze len v hokejovom smere, ale vyzera to ze aj v hostitelskom


a to podla coho tak vyzera podla teba?


----------



## michaelse

nebude lepsie hodnotit ci to bol uspech alebo hanba az po majstrvstvach, co vy nato ? 
hanba je ten omyl agentury s tym krakovom,to tu uz davno nebolo :lol:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ale nie hanba pre Slovensko ale Francuzsko


----------



## michaelse

samozrejme,,tak som to aj myslel


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Podchod graffiti art Trnavske myto zopar foto jednoducho DIAN je NO1 writer 
















zdroj: http://gaso.blog.sme.sk/c/263270/Trnavske-myto-zacina-byt-krasne.html


----------



## Adrian4

^^
senzácia. Som zvedavy ako to bude vyzerat na konci. 
Demitra po dovolenke v Egypte


----------



## fasada

achjo said:


> Tých Čechov by som pri tomto rozhodne nevyťahovala, čo bolo to bolo, ale okrem Lotyšska všetky ostatné krajiny majú počet juniorských hráčov vyšší a to väčšinou výrazne alebo aj niekoľkonásobne ako počet seniorov. Ten český nepomer je do oči bijúci- počet seniorov dvojnásobný ako juniorov..... Mno, a že sme boli s Českom jedna krajina, nemyslím si, že by to malo mať až taký vplyv, keďže vtedy bol počet zimákov(a tipujem, že aj klubov) na Slovensku ešte nižší ako dnes....


Myslel som to aj tak, ze sme boli jedna krajina, ale my sme mali prve roky Meciara, tak vsetci investori sli do Ceska. A teraz je to tu ekonomicky slabe, iba bohatsie rodiny vedia platit decku hokej. U nas je 7.000 juniorov a v Cesku vyse 30.000...a to je aj ten nepomer. A navyse ked pozeram aj CT4, tak deti sa venuju nielen hokeju (alebo to nasa STV neukazuje/neinformuje? - uz aj v televiziach je velky rozdiel, aj v kulture  )


----------



## MarkyO

fasada said:


> tu je v 800x591 pix. http://www.steelarena.sk/
> ale ty chces asi na celu plochu.


noo radsej by som bol na celu plochu (ako sirokouhle pozadie)...ale take asi neni ci?


----------



## jaxvirus

http://youtu.be/C6doVaI8N9c?hd=1
nasiels som to od kamosa


----------



## johnnyy

^^ velmi pekne.. neviem ci som videl nieco lepsie..


----------



## pau-chin

^^ ^^ naozaj úžastné !! 

ešte by som tam hodil nejaký pekný letecký záber na BA aké boli v seriály DR.Ludsky


----------



## Phill

máme vlákno o MS aj v medzinárodnej sekcii fóra?


----------



## eMKejx

a to video by ste mohli tiez spravny ludkovia napchat aj na ine verejne weby a pod. je to velmi slusne!!! klobuk dole

ps: i ked ako bystricanovi mi tam chyba nase namestie


----------



## Adrian4

Košice už otvorili majstrovstvá sveta v hokeji:
http://tvnoviny.sk/sekcia/spravy/regiony/vychodniari-uz-otvorili-ms-v-hokeji.html

Neviete či minimálne takéto niečo čaká Bratislavu?


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Ináč dnes už bolo v meste dost finských fanúšikov a čo sme s nimi kecali tak sa im tu veľmi veľmi páči.......... a tu hymnu od kristíny hodnotia ako najlepsiu hymnu na MS pritom to boli fanúšikovia ktorí chodia na MS pravidelne už vyše 10 rokov. Hlavne že my slováci na všetko <>ujeme, tá naša natura je fakt hrozna...

novinári zase potvrdili že im ide len o senzácie a predajnost aj na úkor slovenska. V zahraničí by sa takéto titulky s názvom "škandal-krádež" nikdy neobjavili, tam sú ludia mudrejšíí a tiež sa tam kradne mne naposledy vo francuzsku z izby lopli notebook fotak a nejaké veci údajne arabi


----------



## Amrafel

Phill said:


> máme vlákno o MS aj v medzinárodnej sekcii fóra?


Nemáme. Ak bude zajtra náš banner, tak by sa zišlo vytvoriť.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

cast z otvaracieho ceremonialu? Nieco uniklo na verejnost. Kazdopadne celkom slabota myslim  dufam ze to odvtedy este doladili


----------



## wuane

^^10 000 divakov,svetla,pritmie a ine srandicky urobia svoje.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^A pre ešte silnejšiu symboliku by mohli mať tí detvanci namiesto valašiek hokejky.


----------



## marish

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Ináč dnes už bolo v meste dost finských fanúšikov a čo sme s nimi kecali tak sa im tu veľmi veľmi páči.......... a tu hymnu od kristíny hodnotia ako najlepsiu hymnu na MS pritom to boli fanúšikovia ktorí chodia na MS pravidelne už vyše 10 rokov. Hlavne že my slováci na všetko <>ujeme, tá naša natura je fakt hrozna...


tak ked zbadaju kristinu, bodaj by sa imm hymna nepacila. vsak som vravel, ze ked uz spev nic moc, aspon to slecna zachrani okalami... 

ked bol vonku iba song, tak som hejtoval tiez, ale teraz som uz viac neutralny... nakoniec nam to az taku hanbu neurobi.


----------



## ejo

Skvely otvaraci ceremonial akurat vcera som na to myslel a napadlo ma ze by to mohla otvarat Lucnica v Detvianskom kroji. Krasa nadhera len skoda ze tam nemozem 
* Marish* mozes mi prosim vysvetlit co je na tej piesny zle? Mne sa paci hned od zaciatku. Ze ma prizvuk? alebo co? Ja nechapem ze ludia rozoberaju jej anglictinu napr na youtube. Je to slovenka tak nemoze spievat ako rodena Britka alebo Americanka ... Podla mna je dobre ze ma prizvuk pretoze ju to odlisuje a ludom s rodnym anglickym jazykom to napovie hej ona nie je britka hmm dobra piesen. A len tak mimochodom je jedno kolko narodnych pamiatok ma ktorakolvek krajina pretoze kazda pamiatka je znicitelna no jazyk je najvacsie dedicstvo ktore si treva chranit a uchovat. Niekedy sa cudujem ako sa tu poniektori ludia vyjadruju a s radostou pisu jeden bohemizmus za druhym az to oci kole. Vsetci pristahovalci maju prizvuk kazdy jeden tak ako pristahovalci na Slovensku. 

Ked si tu clovek cita o priprave ako tu ludia somrete na kazdu hovadinu a za vsetko sa hanbite

Pre *achjo* prosim ta navstiv par cechov zatvorte sa na wc a porovnajte si vtakov, kto ma vacsich a hrubsich. Ako mozes porovnavat CR a SK co sa tyka vyvoja a spravovania statu ci kultury. Poviem ti len jedno kultura v CR uz nie je tam je americka kultura prevazne. 

Pani a Dami niekedy je dobre sa trosku nad sebou zamysliet ako sa spravame a co vlastne okolo seba vytvarame. 
Pekny den a nech sa to Europske srdce dnes poriadne rozbucha.  the life is a game.


----------



## achjo

ejo said:


> Skvely otvaraci ceremonial akurat vcera som na to myslel a napadlo ma ze by to mohla otvarat Lucnica v Detvianskom kroji. Krasa nadhera len skoda ze tam nemozem
> * Marish* mozes mi prosim vysvetlit co je na tej piesny zle? Mne sa paci hned od zaciatku. Ze ma prizvuk? alebo co? Ja nechapem ze ludia rozoberaju jej anglictinu napr na youtube. Je to slovenka tak nemoze spievat ako rodena Britka alebo Americanka ... Podla mna je dobre ze ma prizvuk pretoze ju to odlisuje a ludom s rodnym anglickym jazykom to napovie hej ona nie je britka hmm dobra piesen. A len tak mimochodom je jedno kolko narodnych pamiatok ma ktorakolvek krajina pretoze kazda pamiatka je znicitelna no jazyk je najvacsie dedicstvo ktore si treva chranit a uchovat. Niekedy sa cudujem ako sa tu poniektori ludia vyjadruju a s radostou pisu jeden bohemizmus za druhym az to oci kole. Vsetci pristahovalci maju prizvuk kazdy jeden tak ako pristahovalci na Slovensku.
> 
> Ked si tu clovek cita o priprave ako tu ludia somrete na kazdu hovadinu a za vsetko sa hanbite
> 
> *Pre achjo prosim ta navstiv par cechov zatvorte sa na wc a porovnajte si vtakov, kto ma vacsich a hrubsich. Ako mozes porovnavat CR a SK co sa tyka vyvoja a spravovania statu ci kultury. Poviem ti len jedno kultura v CR uz nie je tam je americka kultura prevazne. *
> 
> Pani a Dami niekedy je dobre sa trosku nad sebou zamysliet ako sa spravame a co vlastne okolo seba vytvarame.
> Pekny den a nech sa to Europske srdce dnes poriadne rozbucha.  the life is a game.


Keď si ešte raz prečítaš môj príspevok hádam zistíš, že s tým porovnávsním vtákov by to pre mňa mohlo byť dosť ťažké......:lol:

Inak nie som si istá, čo si mi chcel týmto povedať, ale mojím cieľom v predošlom poste rozhodne nebolo nejako sa navážať do Čechov alebo čo, ale len poukázať na to, že inšpirovať sa nimi nie je zrovna najlepší nápda, keďže aj u nich to s tými počtami hokejistov ide prudko dole vodou (Za posledný rok im počet juniroov poklesol o 8% a to boli vlani majstri sveta). Alebo to, že si nemyslím, že by malo niečo znamenať v počte hokejistov, že sme boli spolu jeden štát?- Ako hovorím zimákov sme mali vtedy ešte menej ako dnes a síce sa stále opakuje, že vtedy sa robil výber a teraz sa robí nábor, ale to podľa mňa znamená, že tých hráčov o moc viac nebolo (keďe vyberali iba určitý počet a kapacity boli obmedzené vzhľadom na počet štadiónov) , proste hlavným rozdielom bola tá selekcia- vybrali tých pohybovo nadanejších a zručnejších.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

Vcera neskoro vecer bol vytvoreny oficialny thread v ramci DLM, Colloseum. 
link tu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76861369#post76861369


----------



## misko

tak som sa dozvedel, ze zijem v americkej kulture. mozno si budem musiet aj zmenit nick na fuckin' yank.
prosimta, ty o com tocis, ejo? jazyk je tvoje dedicstvo, len skoda, ze si sa ho nenaucil... o obsahu tvojho prispevku uz ani nema cenu sa zmienovat.


----------



## aquila

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Ináč dnes už bolo v meste dost finských fanúšikov a čo sme s nimi kecali tak sa im tu veľmi veľmi páči..........


nepoznam fina, resp severana, ktori by povedal ze slovensko je skareda krajina ... samozrejme po navsteve najblizsieho baru resp tesca kde mu sanka spadne az do australie, ze aky je tu lacny chlast a ake su tu zeny 

dalej, co je na tom objektivne povedat ze stadion je tunel najvacsi, juniori su v prdeli, par papasov sa miliardovo nabalilo, bratislava je pred konkurzom, riesenie hromadnej dopravy islo na ukor tych blbych 2ch tyzdnoch, zachranuje sa to hura systemom, ala grckoidne trnavske myto, prekreslene odpodkove kose ako v lentilkove ?


----------



## marish

ejo: neviem preco sa vyjadrujes k jazyku ako pamiatke, ked ta pesnicka je poanglicky.

a svoje vyhrady k songu som tu uz pisal, nechce sa mi to opakovat, nalistuj dozadu. popravde sa mi o tom uz ani nechce moc vadit, zacinaju nam dnes majstrovstva, tak nemusime tu frflat do poslednej sekundy... GO SLOVAKIA! :cheers:


----------



## Kanto

Neviem sa dockat. Dufam ze to neodstartujeme poriadnou prehrou hno:


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

aquila said:


> nepoznam fina, resp severana, ktori by povedal ze slovensko je skareda krajina ... samozrejme po navsteve najblizsieho baru resp tesca kde mu sanka spadne az do australie, ze aky je tu lacny chlast a ake su tu zeny
> 
> dalej, co je na tom objektivne povedat ze stadion je tunel najvacsi, juniori su v prdeli, par papasov sa miliardovo nabalilo, bratislava je pred konkurzom, riesenie hromadnej dopravy islo na ukor tych blbych 2ch tyzdnoch, zachranuje sa to hura systemom, ala grckoidne trnavske myto, prekreslene odpodkove kose ako v lentilkove ?


1. tí fíni hladali svoj hotel aj s batožinou a nemali v sebe žiadny alkohol ani nemali prehlad o cennách bludili v meste a my sme ich navigovali. Lenže tí si fakt psycho. Ked sa niekomu páči toto mesto je u teba napitý alebo nadržaný z báb to sa mi už fakt pri tebe rozum zastavuje a čo japonci? ktorí to tu najviac ospevujú

2. *Tunel najvacssi?* stálo to 72milionov bez DPH a tá cena tomu zodpoveda ale tí tu budes stále písať senilne že sa niekto na tom nabalil velke miliardy. Uvedom sa už konečne 

*par papasov sa miliardovo nabalilo* tak to hej to máš pravdu z tých 70milionv si z 10 papalášov každý zobral jednu miliardu ved to ani 7ročnému nesedi :lol:

*riesenie hromadnej dopravy islo na ukor tych blbych 2ch tyzdnoch* no ved každé také podujatie si to výžiada neviem co je na tom vynimočné že to ospevuješ? a
*zachranuje sa to hura systemom, ala grckoidne trnavske myto* na to som ti postol video pred pol hodinu v sekci bratislava ale tak este raz http://www.tyzden.sk/reportaze-tyzdna/ludom-sa-grafity-zacinaju-pacit.html

tí si úplne psychický internetový forumer ani sa nečudujem ža mas tolko postov lebo ty si stále niečo chces dokázať všetko zveličuješ, niečo vytrhnes z kontextu a máš pocit že si najmudrejší. Porovnávat škarede trnavske mýto s viedenskou operou je fakt smiešne až sa mi rozum zastavuje tvojim jasným cielom je zaujat tak to robia aj novinári ktorí všetko nafukuju aby získali pozornost a hlavne peniaze za predaj ty máš problém len že chces zaujat. Tie tvoje novinárske frázy milujem "Tunel najvacssi" "miliardovo nabalili" "blamáž" "grckoidne trnavske myto"


----------



## veteran

Zopár horúcich fotečiek z Košíc:


----------



## Kanto

Ako prvy ideme so Slovinskom. Ak to prehrame tak to bude najvacsia blamaz od slavnej 08 s Cechmi.


----------



## palsoft

Kanto said:


> Neviem sa dockat. Dufam ze to neodstartujeme poriadnou prehrou hno:





Kanto said:


> Ako prvy ideme so Slovinskom. Ak to prehrame tak to bude najvacsia blamaz od slavnej 08 s Cechmi.


Dakujeme za zhrnujuci prehlad dnesneho vystupenia :nuts:


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

Kanto said:


> Ako prvy ideme so Slovinskom. Ak to prehrame tak to bude najvacsia blamaz od slavnej 08 s Cechmi.


Už len takéto príspevky tu chýbali... hno:


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

Veľmi sa tešíme!


----------



## Kanto

palsoft said:


> Dakujeme za zhrnujuci prehlad dnesneho vystupenia :nuts:


Ja sa neviem dockat. Musim o tom stale hovorit. Keby si len vedel jak lezem na nervy vsetkym doma jak o tom uz niekolko dni nonstop hovorim. Hokejove MS su najdolezitejsou castou roka. A este ked su na Slovensku ........ :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## radeoNko

Kanto ty si pripad....

Pome SLOVENSKO !!!


----------



## JimmySK

Ja osobne sa na MS uz vemi tesim odpocitavam len hodiny do zaciatku...  Myslim si, ze pre Slovensko je to velka vec tak dufam, ze sa trosicka zvididelnime... Tesim sa na skvely hokej tak ako aj na skvelu atmosferu... Slovensko do toho... Nech to uz dopadne ako dopadne ale hanbu si nespravime to som si isty...


----------



## Prievan

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> 2. *Tunel najvacssi?* stálo to 72milionov bez DPH a tá cena tomu zodpoveda ale tí tu budes stále písať senilne že sa niekto na tom nabalil velke miliardy. Uvedom sa už konečne


Zobud sa TY, v prepocte to vychadza pomali 8000Eur na sedacku a asi tu bolo malo tych prikldov kde sa to postavilo lacnejsie. Tusim niekde v Nemecku postavili podobny stadion v prepocte za 3000Eur na sedacku. Wake UP Dino


----------



## Anuris

Ceska vyprava sa (pozitivne) vyjadruje o zrekonstruovanom Nepelovi...

Inak, zda sa, ze po zapocitani miest v skyboxoch by hala predsa len mala mat kapacitu nad desat tisic divakov - konkretne 10 110. Doteraz som si myslel, ze v ramci tych 9 800 ci kolko uz tie skyboxy su zapocitane, ale zrejme to je len pocet miest na tribunach (ak to na iDnes nepoplietli)...


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Prievan said:


> Zobud sa TY, v prepocte to vychadza pomali 8000Eur na sedacku a asi tu bolo malo tych prikldov kde sa to postavilo lacnejsie. Tusim niekde v Nemecku postavili podobny stadion v prepocte za 3000Eur na sedacku. Wake UP Dino


Tak nemám 5rokov aby som štadión porovnával podla kapacity. To má viac faktorov ako je napr. materiál je jasne že ked použijem sklo že to je drahšie, 3 ľadové plochy, technologické riešenie, podzemne parkovisko. To by som musel ten nemecký štadion vidieť naživo, lenže ty ani nevies ako sa ten nemecký vola :lol:. A pokial si nebol na obidvoch tak ich spolu nemôžeš porovnavať, ty si nebol ani na tom našom tak radšej sa chod pozriet nie len sediet za kompom a porovnavat hrusky s jablkami. napríklad kamarat mal tiež také reči ako ty ze najvacšši tunel ale ked tam bol tak zistil že ten tunel tam bol ale uplne minimálny toho názoru som aj ja ale pisat o "mega" "najväčšom" a take blbosti ako pise aqulia že si tam pár ludi ulialo niekolko miliard je už fakt na opicu sveta


----------



## eMKejx

OT: v BB ledva jedna obrazovka aj to poslanci dali z vlastneho, vo Zvolene daju len ak nasi postupia dalej zo skupiny, napriklad taky Martin by mal mat 3 obrazovky... tomu vravim slovenska republika - hokejova republika :bash:


----------



## eMKejx

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Tak nemám 5rokov aby som štadión porovnával podla kapacity. To má viac faktorov ako je napr. materiál je jasne že ked použijem sklo že to je drahšie, 3 ľadové plochy, technologické riešenie, podzemne parkovisko. To by som musel ten nemecký štadion vidieť naživo, lenže ty ani nevies ako sa ten nemecký vola :lol:. A pokial si nebol na obidvoch tak ich spolu nemôžeš porovnavať, ty si nebol ani na tom našom tak radšej sa chod pozriet nie len sediet za kompom a porovnavat hrusky s jablkami. napríklad kamarat mal tiež také reči ako ty ze najvacšši tunel ale ked tam bol tak zistil že ten tunel tam bol ale uplne minimálny toho názoru som aj ja ale pisat o "mega" "najväčšom" a take blbosti ako pise aqulia že si tam pár ludi ulialo niekolko miliard je už fakt na opicu sveta


mas pravdu!!! nebolo to tolko vela, len hned za zimnym stadionom O.Nepelu / Orange Arenou vyrastol mensi mrakodrap z dochodku co pobera Siroky 

nech uz to je kolko chce aj tak sa to nedozvieme nikdy, jedine ze by Siroky zacal hovorit pravdu a nic viac len pravdu  ktomu mu Boh pomahaj  Media to mozno natahovali ako vsetko to co sme poculi par dni pred samotnym zacatim sampionatu.. ze svajciarovi ukradli auto teda vyprava/ nevyprava a podobne nafukovacky, clovek si nevie vybrat lepsiu pravdu... aspon ze to casom uviedli do spravnej roviny... vsade sa kradne nielen na slovensku ide len o to ze my si aj to zavidime a poukazujeme na to... kolko sa coho stalo v inych krajinach pocas roznych inych sutazi a pod. ste niekedy zapoculi? ja nie a tak s*erme uz teraz na to a zime fakt hokejom a drzme nasim chlapcom palce, ved sme slovaci!


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Veď už kašlite na to koľko ten štadion stál aké ma chyby aj tak to už neovplivníte dnes to začina ako dlho sme na tento den čakali tak poďme fandit do ulíc a uživajme si tento hokej lebo takéto niečo sa už nezopakuje


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

eMKejx said:


> mas pravdu!!! nebolo to tolko vela, len hned za zimnym stadionom O.Nepelu / Orange Arenou vyrastol mensi mrakodrap z dochodku co pobera Siroky


jojo to máš pravdu on ma niekolko desiatok firiem a podnikatelkých aktivit keby chcel tak postavi 10 takých hotelov ale je to držgroš tak len jeden pre Teba mrakodrap :lol:


----------



## Kanto

radeoNko said:


> Kanto ty si pripad....
> 
> Pome SLOVENSKO !!!


Som vinny v plnom rozsahu obvinenia :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## wuane

tu by sa banovalo


----------



## eMKejx

otazka do eteru: tak co kam idete dnes fandit nasim (ak idete)? 

ja na terasku do mesta (v BB)


----------



## Erik Čečunda

wuane said:


> tu by sa banovalo


Preboha veď to už je uplne jedno  teš sa na hokej


----------



## wuane

Je milion inych for kde sa da tesit na hokej.Preco prave tu?


----------



## Schipol

Ma niekto rozpis zapasov kde (na ktorom stadione BA alebo KE) a s kym hrame? a datumy? Dnes hra Slovensko-Slovinsko o 20:00 v BA ci KE?


----------



## Erik Čečunda

wuane said:


> Je milion inych for kde sa da tesit na hokej.Preco prave tu?


Toto je asi jedn z tých milion  wuane veď na tento den čakal uplne každy aj tak toto forum zachvilu zanikne


----------



## Adrian4

Počasie sa v Bratislave pokazilo. Mene tu viac ako zo sprchy. Dúfam že to do hodiny prejde


----------



## eMKejx

*Zloženie základných skupín na MS 2011 v ľadovom hokeji:*
A-skupina (Bratislava): Rusko, *SLOVENSKO*, Nemecko, Slovinsko
B-skupina (Košice): Kanada, Švajčiarsko, Bielorusko, Francúzsko
C-skupina (Košice): Švédsko, USA, Nórsko, Rakúsko
D-skupina (Bratislava): Fínsko, Česko, Lotyšsko, Dánsko

*Rozpis stretnutí na MS 2011 v ľadovom hokeji:*

*piatok 29. apríla 2011:*
A-skupina (Bratislava): Nemecko - Rusko (16.15), *SLOVENSKO *- Slovinsko (20.15)
B-skupina (Košice): Švajčiarsko - Francúzsko (16.15), Bielorusko - Kanada (20.15)

*sobota 30. apríla 2011:*
C-skupina (Košice): USA - Rakúsko (16.15), Nórsko - Švédsko (20.15)
D-skupina (Bratislava): Fínsko - Dánsko (16.15), Česko - Lotyšsko (20.15)

*nedeľa 1. mája 2011:*
A-skupina (Bratislava): Rusko - Slovinsko (16.15), *SLOVENSKO* - Nemecko (20.15)
B-skupina (Košice): Kanada - Francúzsko (16.15), Švajčiarsko - Bielorusko (20.15)

*pondelok 2. mája 2011:*
C-skupina (Košice): USA - Nórsko (16.15), Švédsko - Rakúsko (20.15)
D-skupina (Bratislava): Česko - Dánsko (16.15), Lotyšsko - Fínsko (20.15)

*utorok 3. mája 2011:*
A-skupina (Bratislava): Slovinsko - Nemecko (16.15), Rusko - *SLOVENSKO* (20.15)
B-skupina (Košice): Kanada - Švajčiarsko (16.15), Francúzsko - Bielorusko (20.15)

*streda 4. mája 2011:*
C-skupina (Košice): Rakúsko - Nórsko (16.15), Švédsko - USA (20.15)
D-skupina (Bratislava): Dánsko - Lotyšsko (16.15), Fínsko - Česko (20.15)

*štvrtok 5. mája 2011:*
E-skupina (Bratislava): A2 - D3 (20.15)
F-skupina (Košice): B2 - C3 (20.15)
G-skupina (o udržanie): A4 - D4 (16.15, Bratislava), B4 - C4 (16.15, Košice)

*piatok 6. mája 2011:*
E-skupina (Bratislava): A1 - D2 (16.15), D1 - A3 (20.15)
F-skupina (Košice): B1 - C2 (16.15), C1 - B3 (20.15)

*sobota 7. mája 2011:*
E-skupina (Bratislava): D3 - A1 (16.15), D2 - A3 (20.15)
F-skupina (Košice): C3 - B1 (16.15), C2 - B3 (20.15)
G-skupina (o udržanie): C4 - A4 (12.15, Bratislava), B4 - D4 (12.15, Košice)

*nedeľa 8. mája 2011:*
E-skupina (Bratislava): D1 - A2 (16.15)
F-skupina (Košice): C1 - B2 (16.15)
G-skupina (o udržanie): A4 - B4 (20.15, Bratislava), D4 - C4 (20.15, Košice)

*pondelok 9. mája 2011:*
E-skupina (Bratislava): A3 - D3 (12.15), A2 - D2 (16.15), A1 - D1 (20.15)
F-skupina (Košice): B3 - C3 (12.15), B2 - C2 (16.15), B1 - C1 (20.15)

*utorok 10. mája 2011:*
voľný deň

*streda 11. mája 2011 (Bratislava):*
štvrťfinále č.1 (16.15), štvrťfinále č.2 (20.15)

*štvrtok 12. mája 2011 (Bratislava):*
štvrťfinále č. 3 (16.15), štvrťfinále č. 4 (20.15)

*piatok 13. mája 2011 (Bratislava):*
semifinále č. 1 (16.15), semifinále č. 2 (20.15),

*sobota 14. mája 2011:*
voľný deň

*nedeľa 15. máj 2011 (Bratislava):*
o 3. miesto (16.00), finále (20.30)

pozn. slovenská reprezentácia v prípade postupu medzi osmičku najlepších odohrá štvrťfinále v stredu 11. mája 2011 o 20.15 h.


----------



## Schipol

eMKejx said:


> *Zloženie základných skupín na MS 2011 v ľadovom hokeji:*
> A-skupina (Bratislava): Rusko, *SLOVENSKO*, Nemecko, Slovinsko
> B-skupina (Košice): Kanada, Švajčiarsko, Bielorusko, Francúzsko
> C-skupina (Košice): Švédsko, USA, Nórsko, Rakúsko
> D-skupina (Bratislava): Fínsko, Česko, Lotyšsko, Dánsko
> 
> *Rozpis stretnutí na MS 2011 v ľadovom hokeji:*
> 
> *piatok 29. apríla 2011:*
> A-skupina (Bratislava): Nemecko - Rusko (16.15), *SLOVENSKO *- Slovinsko (20.15)
> B-skupina (Košice): Švajčiarsko - Francúzsko (16.15), Bielorusko - Kanada (20.15)
> 
> *sobota 30. apríla 2011:*
> C-skupina (Košice): USA - Rakúsko (16.15), Nórsko - Švédsko (20.15)
> D-skupina (Bratislava): Fínsko - Dánsko (16.15), Česko - Lotyšsko (20.15)
> 
> *nedeľa 1. mája 2011:*
> A-skupina (Bratislava): Rusko - Slovinsko (16.15), *SLOVENSKO* - Nemecko (20.15)
> B-skupina (Košice): Kanada - Francúzsko (16.15), Švajčiarsko - Bielorusko (20.15)
> 
> *pondelok 2. mája 2011:*
> C-skupina (Košice): USA - Nórsko (16.15), Švédsko - Rakúsko (20.15)
> D-skupina (Bratislava): Česko - Dánsko (16.15), Lotyšsko - Fínsko (20.15)
> 
> *utorok 3. mája 2011:*
> A-skupina (Bratislava): Slovinsko - Nemecko (16.15), Rusko - *SLOVENSKO* (20.15)
> B-skupina (Košice): Kanada - Švajčiarsko (16.15), Francúzsko - Bielorusko (20.15)
> 
> *streda 4. mája 2011:*
> C-skupina (Košice): Rakúsko - Nórsko (16.15), Švédsko - USA (20.15)
> D-skupina (Bratislava): Dánsko - Lotyšsko (16.15), Fínsko - Česko (20.15)
> 
> *štvrtok 5. mája 2011:*
> E-skupina (Bratislava): A2 - D3 (20.15)
> F-skupina (Košice): B2 - C3 (20.15)
> G-skupina (o udržanie): A4 - D4 (16.15, Bratislava), B4 - C4 (16.15, Košice)
> 
> *piatok 6. mája 2011:*
> E-skupina (Bratislava): A1 - D2 (16.15), D1 - A3 (20.15)
> F-skupina (Košice): B1 - C2 (16.15), C1 - B3 (20.15)
> 
> *sobota 7. mája 2011:*
> E-skupina (Bratislava): D3 - A1 (16.15), D2 - A3 (20.15)
> F-skupina (Košice): C3 - B1 (16.15), C2 - B3 (20.15)
> G-skupina (o udržanie): C4 - A4 (12.15, Bratislava), B4 - D4 (12.15, Košice)
> 
> *nedeľa 8. mája 2011:*
> E-skupina (Bratislava): D1 - A2 (16.15)
> F-skupina (Košice): C1 - B2 (16.15)
> G-skupina (o udržanie): A4 - B4 (20.15, Bratislava), D4 - C4 (20.15, Košice)
> 
> *pondelok 9. mája 2011:*
> E-skupina (Bratislava): A3 - D3 (12.15), A2 - D2 (16.15), A1 - D1 (20.15)
> F-skupina (Košice): B3 - C3 (12.15), B2 - C2 (16.15), B1 - C1 (20.15)
> 
> *utorok 10. mája 2011:*
> voľný deň
> 
> *streda 11. mája 2011 (Bratislava):*
> štvrťfinále č.1 (16.15), štvrťfinále č.2 (20.15)
> 
> *štvrtok 12. mája 2011 (Bratislava):*
> štvrťfinále č. 3 (16.15), štvrťfinále č. 4 (20.15)
> 
> *piatok 13. mája 2011 (Bratislava):*
> semifinále č. 1 (16.15), semifinále č. 2 (20.15),
> 
> *sobota 14. mája 2011:*
> voľný deň
> 
> *nedeľa 15. máj 2011 (Bratislava):*
> o 3. miesto (16.00), finále (20.30)
> 
> pozn. slovenská reprezentácia v prípade postupu medzi osmičku najlepších odohrá štvrťfinále v stredu 11. mája 2011 o 20.15 h.


Strucne, jasne a zrozumitelne. Dakujeme :cheers:


----------



## Kanto

wuane said:


> Je milion inych for kde sa da tesit na hokej.Preco prave tu?


Lebo teraz zijeme hokejom :cheers:


----------



## Adrian4

Ľudia neviete o kolkej je otvaraci ceremonial?
Žeby o 16:00? ked zapas zacina 16:15


----------



## Erik Čečunda

Adrian4 said:


> Ľudia neviete o kolkej je otvaraci ceremonial?
> Žeby o 16:00? ked zapas zacina 16:15


Teraz na prvom zapase Rus-Ger nebol asi bude až večer keď budu hrat naši


----------



## veteran

eMKejx said:


> otazka do eteru: tak co kam idete dnes fandit nasim (ak idete)?


Do svojej izby :lol: Asi si prepnem podomácky vyrobenú DVBT-anténu, no som ďaleko od vysielača, takže to má opozdenie - v neďalekej krčme zvyknú hulákať a mne v telke dajú gól až 5-7 sekúnd neskôr


----------



## radeoNko

Live vysielanie

ruska televizia 
1 channel

http://rusports1.shows.it/

2 channel

http://rusports2.shows.it/


----------



## veteran

V Steel Aréne výpadok prúdu - zápas SUI-FRA prerušený. hno:


----------



## Puki

Veteran prave som to chcel napisat. To ako naschval :bash:


----------



## radeoNko

v kosiciach poloprazdny stadion skoda


----------



## mirolesko

^^a neviete čo sa stalo?...tak asi pred hodkou som rozmyslal ci bude najaky trapas ale ze to pride tak skoro som fakt nečakal..


----------



## radeoNko

zapas normalne ide pozeram to live


----------



## veteran

radeoNko said:


> zapas normalne ide pozeram to live


Ten výpadok bol cca 10 minút dozadu, celkom rýchlo to vyriešili. Ja som v SA zažil len jediný - počas extraligy, asi 2 roky dozadu (vtedy ale vypadli aj okolité ulice).



radeoNko said:


> v kosiciach poloprazdny stadion skoda


Ani sa nečudujem. Francúzi sa budú snažiť zachrániť, Švajčiari nehrajú veľmi pekný hokej. Z domácich na taký zápas pôjde asi veľmi málo ľudí. Keď vedeli, že na ten zápas majú málo predaných lístkov, mohli časť pokojne porozdávať v školách (príp. predať za symbolickú cenu) - deti by mali aspoň pamiatku, že boli na MS...


----------



## radeoNko

veteran said:


> Ani sa nečudujem. Francúzi sa budú snažiť zachrániť, Švajčiari nehrajú veľmi pekný hokej. Z domácich na taký zápas pôjde asi veľmi málo ľudí. Keď vedeli, že na ten zápas majú málo predaných lístkov, mohli časť pokojne porozdávať v školách (príp. predať za symbolickú cenu) - deti by mali aspoň pamiatku, že boli na MS...


Presne tak kamo, mam rovnaky nazor ;-)


----------



## Kanto

0:2 Najhorsi uder pre Rusko od prehratia studenej vojny :bash:


----------



## i15

No nie kazdy den je 8.maj. Ale Rusi tradicne zacinaju zle, myslim ze sa este rozbehnu


----------



## veteran

Návštevnosť v Steel Aréne: 2964 divákov - z celkovej kapacity 7628 to je 38,86%. Dosť malá návšteva. Ale pozrime sa na návštevnosť podobných zápasov (z pohľadu domácich návštevníkov) v roku 2002 vo Švédsku: GER-JPN 3374, SVK-POL 2839, UKR-FIN 3118, SVK-UKR 2315, RUS-SLO 1500, RUS-SVK (osemfinále) 2867. Takže nič neobvyklé.


----------



## Adrian4

Ani v Bratislave nebolo úplne plné. 9049 miest. Hlavne že 10 000 bude málo. Naplnený bude až pri semi-finále


----------



## Ayran

k tomu vypadku... uz sa to stalo viac krat ale ten prud nevypadol v arene ale v celej mestskej štvrti ... resp prud len preblikol ale bohuzial svetla su robene tak ze aj pri prebliknuti sa vypnu a naskocia az o 10 minut

a čo sa tyka navšetvi  SZLH ma čo chcelo.... robit z niekoho debilov ? nech sa paci odpoved....


----------



## futuros

Dúfam že bude možné nájsť na torrentoch zápasy z majstrovstiev, niečo ako IIHF WC Hockey 2011 Slovakia - Slovakia vs. Slovenia TVRIP :angel:

Nemám telku, a STV mi seká, aj keď dokážem sťahovať 3,3MB/s. Ale hlavne by som si chcel tieto zápasy archivovať. 

a hlavne snáď budú mať anglický komentár. To sa úplne inak počúva. :cheers:


----------



## futuros

*iihf.com*

*Big dreams for host Slovaks*

Slovakia seeks first gold since magical run of 2002












> Slovakia earned fourth place at last year's Olympics, but this year, nothing but a medal will do. Photo: Matthew Manor / HHOF-IIHF Images
> 
> BRATISLAVA – For Slovakia, there would be no better time than now to break a nine-year medal drought. It’s the first time this Central European nation has hosted the IIHF World Championship. Yes, the capital city of Bratislava staged some games in 1959 and 1992, during the Czechoslovakia era, but doing it as an independent nation is something special.
> 
> The question is whether the land that gave us superstars like Peter Bondra and Peter Stastny will rise to the occasion – or simply peter out. At the last three Worlds, Slovakia has finished 13th, 10th, and 12th respectively, belying its reputation as a premier hockey power. Due in large part to a constant drain of talent to the Canadian junior leagues, Slovakia also hasn’t developed as many World Championship-caliber young players as it did in the past. So now is the time to do something, while the current generation still has something to give.
> 
> Can the Slovaks kick up it a notch, as the far less talented Germans did last year en route to a fourth-place finish as the host country? Or will the pressure from fans and media get to them? It’s been a long time since now-team GM Bondra scored the late winner against Russia that brought Slovakia its only previous World Championship gold medal in 2002. Fortunately, the willingness of players to suit up on home ice this year has measurably increased Slovakia’s chances.
> 
> *Goal*
> 
> With no IIHF medals at the senior level to date, Jaroslav Halak of the St. Louis Blues lacks the international pedigree that previous Slovak netminding notables like Vladimir Dzurilla – or even Halak’s 2011 backup, Jan Lasak – have fashioned. But he’s certainly become the best Slovak goalie the NHL has ever seen. Think back to his heroic three-round run with the Montreal Canadiens last year, where he knocked off Alexander Ovechkin’s Washington Capitals and Sidney Crosby’s Pittsburgh Penguins before succumbing to the Philadelphia Flyers.
> 
> Halak didn’t set the world on fire with the Blues this year, although his 2.48 GAA and 91.0 save percentage were respectable during a season marred by injuries. Yet anyone who witnessed his excellent work at last year’s Olympics, taking the Cinderella Slovaks all the way to the bronze medal game, will appreciate that he could almost singlehandedly win this tournament for the host nation if he’s in top form.
> 
> *Defence*
> 
> The (literally) biggest player missing from the Slovak blueline is Zdeno Chara of the Boston Bruins. While the 2.06-metre, 115-kilogram perennial Norris Trophy candidate does battle with the Philadelphia Flyers in the second round of the NHL playoffs, the Slovaks will still ice a fine defensive corps.
> 
> Though reportedly still nursing an ailing shoulder, Lubomir Visnovsky of the Los Angeles Kings has shown up to represent his country. The 34-year-old led all NHL defencemen with 68 points this season, 34 of those coming with the man advantage. He’ll be expected to quarterback the Slovak power play.
> 
> Two other 2010 Olympians will make their presence felt, too. Third-year NHLer Andrej Sekera of the Buffalo Sabres flowered in the late stages of the NHL season, potting 15 points in 16 games in March. Milan Jurcina is no Chara, but the towering New York Islanders veteran still brings a solid physical element.
> 
> A solid cast of mostly KHL-based rearguards rounds out the mix, like Dominik Granak and Martin Strbak of Dynamo Moscow. Strbak also played for the golden 2002 team.
> 
> *Forward*
> 
> This is where the Slovaks truly have a chance to shine.
> 
> Pavol Demitra didn’t get much done for the Vancouver Canucks last year, but playing on the same home rink at Canada Hockey Place, the shifty centre emerged as the surprise leading scorer of the Olympics with 10 points. Coming off an 61-point season with the KHL’s Lokomotiv Yaroslavl, he’ll enjoy an opportunity here to reunite with an old buddy, the fleet-footed New York Rangers winger Marian Gaborik. After mustering just 48 points this season in 62 games, Gaborik will be looking for some redemption, especially since the Rangers exited the playoffs in disappointing fashion and his miscue in Game Four of the opening round gave the Washington Capitals a 4-3 OT victory.
> 
> It gets better. Just-eliminated forwards Marian Hossa of the Chicago Blackhawks and Michal Handzus of the Los Angeles Kings are on their way to join the national side. Both bring strong two-way play, and Hossa, a 2010 Stanley Cup champion with three trips to the NHL finals and 25 points in 15 Olympic games, should also add some timely scoring. For Hossa, it’s also a chance to play with his younger brother Marcel (Ak Bars Kazan) again.
> 
> Even some old favourites could have an impact. At the start of the new millennium, Miroslav Satan was genuinely the offensive go-to guy for Slovakia – he scored more than 10 points in each of Slovakia’s medal runs in 2000, 2002, and 2003. He played just six games for Dynamo Moscow this year, but if the onetime tournament MVP can summon up even half of his old magic at age 36, it’ll be enormously valuable. Playmaking centre Josef Stumpel was still relatively productive with Dynamo Minsk at age 39 (12-16-28 in 45 games), and also was part of those 2002 and 2003 teams.
> 
> *Coaching*
> 
> Glen Hanlon knows that improving on the 12th-place finish Slovakia earned in his first go-round in 2010 is, well, absolutely essential. The Canadian’s success with Belarus, including an all-time best sixth place finish in 2006, is what prompted the Slovaks to hire him as their first-ever foreign coach. The 54-year-old former NHL bench boss specializes in implementing a solid defensive structure. He also will have to keep his team on an even keel, especially when the excitement and passion of Slovak fans is hitting a fever pitch.
> 
> *Projected Results*
> 
> This is a very difficult tournament to win – especially, it seems, for host teams. Anyone familiar with the recent history of the tournament will recall spectacular home-ice flops by Russia (2000), Finland (2003), and the Czech Republic (2004), to name just a few. In fact, no host team has claimed gold since the Soviet Union in 1986.
> 
> So what does this mean for Slovakia? While becoming the team that breaks the longstanding “home ice curse” is the ultimate dream, of course, a medal of any colour would be a great success, particularly in light of the Slovaks’ recent record. And that's doable. They are icing the majority of their top players, as they did en route to gold in 2002, so that provides realistic hope for their ever-enthusiastic fans.
> 
> LUCAS AYKROYD


----------



## futuros

(Slovensko ( :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: )) : (Slovinsko ( :cheers: ))


----------



## Adrian4

Ten úvodný ceremoniál bol nič moc. Ešte že sme vyhrali, i keď si myslím, že sme sa v tomto zápase trápili. Držím palce na Nedeľu


----------



## zaq-

veteran said:


> Návštevnosť v Steel Aréne: 2964 divákov - z celkovej kapacity 7628 to je 38,86%. Dosť malá návšteva. Ale pozrime sa na návštevnosť podobných zápasov (z pohľadu domácich návštevníkov) v roku 2002 vo Švédsku: GER-JPN 3374, SVK-POL 2839, UKR-FIN 3118, SVK-UKR 2315, RUS-SLO 1500, RUS-SVK (osemfinále) 2867. Takže nič neobvyklé.


http://forums.internationalhockey.net/showpost.php?p=182075&postcount=8


----------



## i15

ja by som na zapas SUI-FRA nesiel, ani keby stal 5 €


----------



## Phill




----------



## marish

dost aktualny text... produkcia tak z predvcera. :lol:


----------



## kapibara

par nekvalitnych zaberov z kvalitnej atmosfery: :cheers1:

uschovna funguje, vsetko schovaju...


----------



## radeoNko

Dnes som zazil uplne uzasny den, chcem sa podakovat aj Slovakom za vyhru ;-)


----------



## veteran

radeoNko said:


> chcem sa podakovat aj Slovakom za vyhru ;-)


Dosť ušmudlané víťazstvo. Úplne lacný prístup niektorých hráčov, obrana s útokom absolútne nespolupracovali, prihrávky do neznáma, nahadzovanie pukov dopredu a nik nešiel za nimi. Obrana deravá ako rešeto (točiť 5 obrancov nie je bohvie čo, snáď sa Višňovský dá rýchlo dokopy). Podpriemerný výkon na to, aké hviezdy máme v tíme. Na Slovincov to horko ťažko stačilo, len aby sme od Nemcov nedostali poriadne po papuli (najmä po tom, čo predviedli proti Rusom).


----------



## eMKejx

individuality nam zapas nevyhraju resp ani sa nedotknu kovu, uvidime ako "7 statocnych z nhl" spasi male slovensko. tu sa zatial ukazalo ze im to vobec nejde. zatial niesu vobec zohrati... no ale predviedli sme sa v lepsom svetle nez rusi a to ma zatial hreje viac na srdci


----------



## futuros

Inak neviem či ste si všimli, ale vždy po našom góle kamera berie prezidenta so Širokým. uke: Aký hnus v takej krásnej chvíle. hno:


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

veteran said:


> Dosť ušmudlané víťazstvo. Úplne lacný prístup niektorých hráčov, obrana s útokom absolútne nespolupracovali, prihrávky do neznáma, nahadzovanie pukov dopredu a nik nešiel za nimi. Obrana deravá ako rešeto (točiť 5 obrancov nie je bohvie čo, snáď sa Višňovský dá rýchlo dokopy). Podpriemerný výkon na to, aké hviezdy máme v tíme. Na Slovincov to horko ťažko stačilo, len aby sme od Nemcov nedostali poriadne po papuli (najmä po tom, čo predviedli proti Rusom).


 neviem či si hral kolektívny šport ale ty budeš asi len taký fotelkový fanúšik a krčmové reči mať áno je to v podstate pravde a teraz vyzeráš ako odbornik ale ja tiež ked som este na strednej hral futbal tak sme boli na xy turnajoch a prvé zápasy sú presne takéto hlavne proti slabým súperom raz sme prehrali v prvom zápase nad najslabším (co bola ich jediná výhra) 1:3 a nakoniec sme ten turnaj vyhrali. Je to hlavne v tej psychike že to je lahký zapas a ktorý sa vyhraje. Ale aj zohratost a vsetko okolo turnaja. Teraz to bude len lepšie musiš tomu verit :cheers:



futuros said:


> Inak neviem či ste si všimli, ale vždy po našom góle kamera berie prezidenta so Širokým. uke: Aký hnus v takej krásnej chvíle. hno:


no jo hned som si povedal xy nádavok ten režisér to robí asi naschvál kua treba im napísať


----------



## Rudebox74

Vcerajsi amfiteater - jeden masaker










na tej sipke nesom ja


----------



## Strummer

futuros said:


> Inak neviem či ste si všimli, ale vždy po našom góle kamera berie prezidenta so Širokým


hej, to bolo vtipne... cela krcma krici "Heeeeeeej" (zaber prepne na Gasparovica) ludia: "Fuuuuuuuuuuuuj!", zaber prepne naspat, ludia "Heeeeeeej" :lol:


----------



## Rudebox74

^^ Tu mas aj video

Youtube

toto uz v telke neukazu ako to tam zilo


----------



## veteran

Cudzinec said:


> Mimochodom, kedy bol naposledy takto zaplneny amfik?


Asi na Pavarottiho.


----------



## kukuricudus

Cudzinec said:


> Uzasna fotografia. Jasny priklad hokejovej zeme... musela tam byt uzasna atmosfera. Mimochodom, kedy bol naposledy takto zaplneny amfik?


^^ njn


----------



## radeoNko

*Kosicky Amfik*

Tuto atmosferu vam moze zavidiet cele Slovensko



















Autor fotografií: Eugen Bernath


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Rudebox74 said:


> ^^ Tu mas aj video
> 
> Youtube
> 
> toto uz v telke neukazu ako to tam zilo


zase plačeš  ináč akciu v amfiku hodnotim za najlepsiu ackiu počas MS 

no a zase ta blava a sama blava kua to že neni možne toto ved bratislavcania budu majstri 
http://ms2011.huste.tv/klip/na-majstrovstvach-fandim-bratislavcanom.html


----------



## wuane

Tak za ten amfik tlieskam.To je fakt mega.


----------



## fasada

wuane said:


> Tak za ten amfik tlieskam.To je fakt mega.


Neviem, ci ta velkost obrazovky bola v poriadku. Skor to mohli premietat na tu kino stenu


----------



## Kvietok

fasada said:


> Neviem, ci ta velkost obrazovky bola v poriadku. Skor to mohli premietat na tu kino stenu


Počas dňa by tam toho moc vidno nebolo.


----------



## Ayran

Rakúsko - USA 
bolo celkom dost ludi akurat za brankami boli skoro prazdne tak organizatori dovolili rakušakom spravit jeden velky kotol.... a asi takto to vyzeralo  ( neskor sa pridali tam aj slovacia a svedi , došiel aj Goooly ) 





jedno co ma mrzi je uplne fušerska STV ... v steel arene tlmia az neludsky zvuk a potom to vyzneje ze je tam ticho i ked to pravda nieje


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

O rozdieloch medzi Bratislavou a Košicami hovorí českí reportér 

http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5872243/hokejova-rada-radsej-chodte-do-kosic.html


> „Je. Skutočne je aj na pražské pomery v niektorých momentoch predražená. Čo Bratislave chýba, je stredný štandard hotelov aj služieb, kde síce nedostávate špičkovú kvalitu, ale napriek tomu ste spokojní a nestojí vás to obrovské peniaze.“


----------



## hicotech

este jedna foto z amfiku...



a jedna na pozadie steelky s prenosovymi vozmi


----------



## fasada

V ceskom studiu v Blave Zaruba teraz spomenul, ze okrem ladu hafruju aj vypadky pripojenia internetu v tlacovom stredisku. Ked si predstavim platy ITckarov, tak mam dost!


----------



## wuane

^^Cesi uz nevedia do coho by kopli.Najskor mala satna,lad,internet...zaujimave ze nikto iny sa nestazoval zatial.Mozu si to vsak dovolit,pretoze mozu strielat aj spoza branky a ten puk si do siete cestu najde,takze titul maju vo vacku,a nejaka ta frajerina k tomu patri.


----------



## hasky

Dnes na CT4 bol rozhovor s projektantom Orange stadionu a okrem inych zaujimavych postrehov a video zaznamov tam padol jeden zaujimavy udaj a to, ze ta hala vraj nieje dimenzovana na 10000 synchronne poskakujucich ludi na tribune a ze "dufaju", ze to vydrzi (otazka bola vyprokovana ceskym skandovanim Kdo neskace neni cech), lebo vraj uz nejdena hala tak spadla.

Takze az tam budete a budu ostatni ludia takto skandovat tak skacte inou frekvenciou 

http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ivysilani/10321199367-hokejove-poledne/211471290122002-hokejove-poledne/ od cca 30minuty


----------



## hicotech

hasky said:


> Dnes na CT4 bol rozhovor s projektantom Orange stadionu a okrem inych zaujimavych postrehov a video zaznamov tam padol jeden zaujimavy udaj a to, ze ta hala vraj nieje dimenzovana na 10000 synchronne poskakujucich ludi na tribune a ze "dufaju", ze to vydrzi (otazka bola vyprokovana ceskym skandovanim Kdo neskace neni cech), lebo vraj uz nejdena hala tak spadla.
> 
> Takze az tam budete a budu ostatni ludia takto skandovat tak skacte inou frekvenciou
> 
> http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ivysilani/10321199367-hokejove-poledne/211471290122002-hokejove-poledne/ od cca 30minuty


len si to pekne pozrite kazdy, lebo urcite to tam nebolo prezentovane slovami "hala nie je dimenzovana na 10000 synchronne poskakujusich divakov"
toto co si spravil ty, robia "redaktori" z noveho casu a plus jeden den aby mali co najvacsiu senzaciu na titulke..


----------



## marish

^^ presne.
povedal, ze neexistuje sposob statickeho vypoctu na 10000 synchronne poskakujucich ludi, preto sa to dimenzuje empiricky. to znamena, ze sa nedimenzovalo podla nejakeho statickeho modelu, ale podla skusenosti nazbieranych z minulosti a vypoctov z nich odvodenych.

pri vystavbe sportovych aren sa samozrejme mysli na to, ze ludia budu skakat... ak je to to, co chcel hasky pocut.


----------



## van.tech

marish said:


> ^^ presne.
> povedal, ze neexistuje sposob statickeho vypoctu na 10000 synchronne poskakujucich ludi, preto sa to dimenzuje empiricky. to znamena, ze sa nedimenzovalo podla nejakeho statickeho modelu, ale podla skusenosti nazbieranych z minulosti a vypoctov z nich odvodenych.
> 
> pri vystavbe sportovych aren sa samozrejme mysli na to, ze ludia budu skakat... ak je to to, co chcel hasky pocut.


môze to potom dopadnut aj takto 
fanusici na tribune(koniec videa)
s tym rozdielom ze tu ide o futbalovych fandov


----------



## caicoo

este pred MS sa nasi komentatori chvalili, ze si budu mat naj flek v celej hale...budiz, ale co sa dizajnu tyka, chabe nic moc...videl som finske a ceske studio, tie su uz ina trieda


----------



## fasada

caicoo said:


> este pred MS sa nasi komentatori chvalili, ze si budu mat naj flek v celej hale...budiz, ale co sa dizajnu tyka, chabe nic moc...videl som finske a ceske studio, tie su uz ina trieda


Mne nepride ceske studio nejake super...klasicke studia, ako aj nase. Ja nic ine v tom nehladam, u nasej sa mi paci, ze je z kazdej strany lepsi pohlad na vnutro areny. No a este lepsie ma nemecke SPORT1 (DSF), su v rohu postojacky (ani sediet nemusia) a celu kocku vidno 

Na štadióny už fanúšikovia môžu ísť s fotoaparátmi http://hokej.sme.sk/c/5874077/na-stadiony-uz-fanusikovia-mozu-ist-s-fotoaparatmi.html


----------



## futuros

*Amerických hokejistov vyspovedali košickí žiaci*









Americkí hokejisti Mark Stuart (vľavo) a* Yan Stastny*.


----------



## eMKejx

wuane said:


> ^^sance,z akych nam nemci strelili gol sme nemali.Precislenie,nahravka-strela z prvej...okolo toho sme ani len nebezali.Tocili sme sa okolo dobre sformovanej nemeckej obrany a alibisticky sme vystrelili ked sme nevedeli co s pukom.Samozrejme hovorim o prvych dvoch tretinach,nastastie v tretej uz nemci nepotrebovali velmi hrat a mohli si dovolit vypustit.


jo vypustili psychicky po prvom nasom gole... vravim neviem co by sa dialo mat este par minut k dobru :nuts:


----------



## pituka

vsetko je ok ,je to len sport,raz si hore a raz dole......


----------



## wuane

^^to je ale ovela pochopitelnejsie pri individualnych sportoch.Tu ide ale o partiu profesionalov,ktori z pre mna nepochopitelnych dovodov totalne zmenili herny system.Teda,pravdepodobne v tom ma prsty Glen Hanlon.Podla mna sa im snazi vnutit Kanadu,a pritom sme hravali uplne iny,krajsi,a casto krat aj uspesnejsi Ceskoslovensky styl hokeja.


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

fasada said:


> Nad tymto bola zhrozena, ale nad zivotom chudobnych obcanov asi takto neksichti! To je vacsia tragedia!


Ale dcéru má sympatickú... :shocked: :cheers:

Inak mňa vždy náramne pobaví, ako vylúčenému Čechovi pustia kravu a do toho Slunce, seno, ... :lol:


----------



## van.tech

Nejaky vas mudry nazor na to ? ? ?
golonkad hanlona sa hraci mozu naucit iba anglictinu/


----------



## fasada

eMKejx said:


> jo vypustili psychicky po prvom nasom gole... vravim neviem co by sa dialo mat este par minut k dobru :nuts:


2:35 pred koncom mal Demitra na hokejke vyrovnavajuci gol...netrafil odkrytu branu!!!!!


----------



## hraby

Ayran said:


> v tom teame my chybaju mladí hráči ako Panik, Tatar ,Deyl .... chyba tam ta ich zdrava drzost a dravost je sice pekne ze vyskladali dream team zo vsetko co nieco dosiahlo ale podla mna to nieje optimalne zlozenie


s tymto nazorom sa neda nic, len suhlasit.. napr. nechapem, preco ruzicku nechal ten cervenovlasec sediet do 3. tretiny, resp. nedava viac casu 3. a 4. utoku.. o tom ze hossovci, demitra, hanzus ci gaborik, su hraci 1st. class, nemoze byt ani reci, ved preto si ich v NHL aj takto vydrziavaju, ale nemozu odohrat cely zapas sami..

inac opytam sa, teraz ak nasi nevyhraju nad RU, tak akoze skoncili?

teraz pozeram, ako hraju CZ, tak to je uplne ina liga..


----------



## veteran

hraby said:


> inac opytam sa, teraz ak nasi nevyhraju nad RU, tak akoze skoncili?


Nie, ale potom v osemfinále budú musieť poraziť ťažšie kalibre - CZE aj FIN, no a samozrejme jedného z dvojice LAT/DEN.

Všetko ale záleží od vývoja v osemfinálovej skupine - dnes už každý môže poraziť každého, ale aj prehrať s kýmkoľvek. Ťažko predvídať.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ayran said:


> v tom teame my chybaju mladí hráči ako Panik, Tatar ,Deyl .... chyba tam ta ich zdrava drzost a dravost je sice pekne ze vyskladali dream team zo vsetko co nieco dosiahlo ale podla mna to nieje optimalne zlozenie


okej chcel by si tam tych troch (Deyla? nesranduj) a teraz mi povedz za koho by si ich vymenil? Vyhod 3 mena utocnikov! za Suroveho? najlepsieho hraca proti slovinsku? za Zednika ktory este nespravil ziadnu chybu okrem 1 vylucenia ale dalsie myslim 3 ziskal a nahral na dolezity gol podhradskeho? za Marcela Hossu najproduktivnejsieho hraca v priprave? Si povies ze ten mi tam chyba, este henten, onen a nakoniec by sme sa dopracovali k 30 hracom a 5 brankarom (tiez by ste tam chceli aj Budaja aj Hudacka, pritom Halak sa netreba bavit a vitaz ceskej extraligy Hamerlik tiez.


----------



## tuomas666

Ayran said:


> v tom teame my chybaju mladí hráči ako Panik, Tatar ,Deyl .... chyba tam ta ich zdrava drzost a dravost je sice pekne ze vyskladali dream team zo vsetko co nieco dosiahlo ale podla mna to nieje optimalne zlozenie


mne tam nechybaju. som s nasim utokom celkom spokojny, ale obrana je hroznaaaaa. som dufal ze boston s filadelfiou vypadnu a nakoniec obidvaja zvladli siedmy zapas. treba nam charu, meszarosa, skoda visnovskeho ze nemoze nastupit, aj taky sekera by sa zisiel


----------



## Ayran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> okej chcel by si tam tych troch (Deyla? nesranduj) a teraz mi povedz za koho by si ich vymenil? Vyhod 3 mena utocnikov! za Suroveho? najlepsieho hraca proti slovinsku? za Zednika ktory este nespravil ziadnu chybu okrem 1 vylucenia ale dalsie myslim 3 ziskal a nahral na dolezity gol podhradskeho? za Marcela Hossu najproduktivnejsieho hraca v priprave? Si povies ze ten mi tam chyba, este henten, onen a nakoniec by sme sa dopracovali k 30 hracom a 5 brankarom (tiez by ste tam chceli aj Budaja aj Hudacka, pritom Halak sa netreba bavit a vitaz ceskej extraligy Hamerlik tiez.


tak zednika by som z fleku vymenil .... pride mi ako dost sebecky hrač a je mi jedno ci sa ti to bude pacit alebo nie ale jedine co roby ze zvezie puk za branku a tam sa ho vecsinou zmocni super.... radšej mladych rychlikov , ktory aj nieco nahraju a Deyla ? no myslim ze v obrane by sa tiez našli adepti na vymenu .... on hraje takym tvrdim kanadskym sposobom prenho ziaden puk nieje strateny co sa o niektorych povedat neda vid vcerajšie goly.... nepokryty hraci , takze zo zakomponovanim muzstva ja problem nevidim 

a tym co nechybaju .... skuste porozmyslat ze az skonci sampionat a tato zlata generacia skonci co bude potom ? nieje lepšie ked tito mladici naberu skusenosti prinich ako ked budu hodeny do vod sampionatu zo slabšim vyberom a nebudu sa mat comu priucit treba sa uz pomaly zacat pozerat aj dopredu a nie len joj majstrovsta ta pobere šicko co ma meno ta daco uhraju


----------



## SunshineBB

Ayran said:


> tak zednika by som z fleku vymenil


nie som ziadny expert ale riso je jeden z najvacsich bojovnikov v nasom tyme, rad sa pozeram na to co hra. vedenie puku jednou rukou, dravost za pukom, hra pri mantinely. nenahraditelny hrac. on nie je stretec, on robi ciernu robotu a robi ju velmi dobre.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Panik a Tatar maju 20 rokov a na poberanie skusenosti maju este celu karieru, ale nie na domacich MS, aby zaberali miesto skusenim hracom, alebo hracom ktori zapadaju do struktury teamu lepsie. V teame predsa nemozes mat len rychlich kridelnikov (a to mame Hossu, Gabbyho, Zednika, Nagya...hoci uz maju svoj vek to ze nestihaju alebo nevladzu je jednoducho DRIST) potom tam treba kreativnych hracov ako Stumpel, Demitra, Satan, ale aj defenzivnych utocnikov ako Handzus, Radivojevic, Bartecko... 

Takze utocnikov by som urcite nemenil, utok je vystavany velmi dobre podla mna. Druha vec je obrana (nevedel som ze Deyl je obranca  ) Kazdopadne nevsimol som si ze by v SVK lige nejak vycnieval, nieto este na medzinarodnej urovni... Vecna skoda Sekeru-kreativneho obrancu, Meszarosa ktory takmer nechybuje, alebo takeho pilieru ako je Chara o tom skoda hovorit. A vecna skoda zatial Visnovskeho, mat ho proti nemecku na presilovky tak ten zapas skonci uplne inak...


----------



## radeoNko

Cesko vs Kanada finale


----------



## Ayran

^^ a od koho naberu skusenosti ,od extraligistov ? :bash:


----------



## hraby

veteran said:


> Nie, ale potom v osemfinále budú musieť poraziť ťažšie kalibre - CZE aj FIN, no a samozrejme jedného z dvojice LAT/DEN.


vdaka za info!


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ayran said:


> ^^ a od koho naberu skusenosti ,od extraligistov ? :bash:


Lebo Panik a Tatar hraju extraligu boze... Tatarovi straveny cas pri teame Detroitu v PlayOff NHL da urcite viac ako jeden sampionat na MS na tribune...

Deyl ked nema nato aby sa dostal z najlepsieho teamu slovenskej extraligy vyssie, tak na MS v takomto teame aky mame teraz nema co robit!


----------



## Ayran

^^ no ty si fakt odbornik jak vidim..... Deyl hral MS 20 rocnich z nych šiel do KE kde vybojoval titul , to je myslim lepšie nez trcat niekde na farme a mat neistu buducnost.... Tatar hral za Detriot dva zapasi lebo mali zranenych vela hracov v Play off si urcite nezahra .... ale tam nejde o to kde hraju ale pri kom vyrastu v tom narodnom teame ak ich tam nebude mat kto usmerit tak tazko budu dosahovat uspechy... pozri si team usa , kanady alebo cechov oni svojich mladych beru taky frolik dal dnes dva goly , tak preco by sme aj my nemohli brat nieco mladšie ?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ayran said:


> ^^ no ty si fakt odbornik jak vidim..... *Deyl hral MS 20 rocnich z nych šiel do KE kde vybojoval titul , to je myslim lepšie nez trcat niekde na farme a mat neistu buducnost....* Tatar hral za Detriot dva zapasi lebo mali zranenych vela hracov v Play off si urcite nezahra .... ale tam nejde o to kde hraju ale pri kom vyrastu v tom narodnom teame ak ich tam nebude mat kto usmerit tak tazko budu dosahovat uspechy... pozri si team usa , kanady alebo cechov oni svojich mladych beru taky frolik dal dnes dva goly , tak preco by sme aj my nemohli brat nieco mladšie ?


Zo slovenskej extraligy sa do NHL nedostanes, z farmy v amerike ano...Panik teraz myslim podpisal s Tampou novacikovsky kontrakt. Preco nepodpisal nikto Deyla ked je tak fasa byt v svk extralige a vyhrat ju?

prosim ta porovnavas Frolika ktory sa presadil v Chicagu! s Panikom ktory na NHL este nema ty odbornik


----------



## R1S0

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Deyl ked nema nato aby sa dostal z najlepsieho teamu slovenskej extraligy vyssie, tak na MS v takomto teame aky mame teraz nema co robit!


mena vysledok nezarucuju.v dvojzapase okrem jurcinu mohlo hrat 5 vriec zemiakov v obrane,a vyzeralo by to rovnako... hno:


----------



## caicoo

co za inteligenta pusta muziku pocas prerusenia hry a po goloch v BA? Okrem toho ze sa dost trapne opakuje, rusom pustal po kazdom gole TaTu-Nas nedogonat a dnes robi to iste Lotysom:bash: asi nevie, ze existuje lotysstina


----------



## wuane

Maval som opacny nazor,ale teraz pevne verim ze v HC Lev Poprad,neskor v Slovane a pripadne mozno ak aj Kosice,ze bude hrat tu KHL co najviac Slovakov v nasich zastupcoch.Pretoze Riga hra fakt velmi dobry hokej na tychto MS.Ako sa ukazuje,nejde o individuality,ale o zohratost.


----------



## slovanista222

wuane said:


> Podla mna sme hrali uplne zle,a ak sa nieco cim skor nezmeni,tak velmi rychlo na turnaji skoncime.Hracov mame fajn,ale herny system uplne onicom.Uz to nie je ten pekny kombinacny rychly hokej co sme predvadzali.Teraz je to o fyzicke a nahode.Ved sme nemali prve dve tretiny poriadnu sancu,zakoncenia boli maximalne z kruhov do stredu brany alebo 2m mimo.Som vravel ze ak budeme hrat ako proti Slovincom,tak s Nemcami prehrame,a aj sa tak stalo.Nic sa nezmenilo,akurat prisiel kvalitnejsi super(a to nam aj Slovinci dali zabrat).
> To ze si tam krasne tocime v utoku puk nestaci.Nikto sa nebude za nami nahanat ked vidi super ze sme do utoku uplne slabucky.Aj ja by som nas nechal si 2 minuty nahravat a setril by som sily na protiutok.
> Uplne cely vykon zly,som velmi sklamany z nasho hokeja co predvadzame.


Presne si vystihol moj nazor...Tim mame kvalitny, ti chalani ako individuality bojuju a snazia sa, ale celkovy timovy dojem nie je dobry. Obrancovia utocnikov v superovej tretine takmer vobec nepodporuju a celkovo mam pocit, ze sme pri hre v utocnom pasme dost bezradni a nevieme najst jeden druheho. Prvy (a vlastne vsetky inkasovane v tomto zapase) nemecky gol nam jasne ukazal v com je nas problem. Len je pre mna nepochopitelne, ze mame takmer kompletne muzstvo z hracov, ktori maju za sebou more skusenosti a dolezitych zapasov a napriek tomu nevedia na toto reagovat. V podstate sme prvych 50 min. hrali stale to iste...zavezenie puku do utocneho pasma a tam miesanie, miesanie, miesanie, strela 1m od brany, nemci pri puku a opustame utocne pasmo...Ak sa na tomto nieco nezmeni, tak Merciak svoj "i have dream" dosniva velmi rychlo.
A nenechajte sa ucicikat vydarenym zaverom. Keby nebolo 4:0 a nemci by nepolavili ale pokracovali v tom, co hrali dovtedy ziadna drama by sa nekonala! Za tym si stojim...


----------



## cibula

Neviem, ci ste si to vsimli, ale poslednych 5 zapasov (ratam aj pripravne) sa nasi vzdy zobudili az po polovici, v posl. zapase dokonca az v tretej tretine. Pripada mi to ako absolutne nulova priprava na supera, ziadny system.. taktika. Ako keby tam bol hanlon iba ako divak a hraci sa az pocas hry prisposobia situacii a nakoniec nieco vymyslia. Cakal som kedy sa nam to vypomsti a ajhla, 4 goly od Nemcov a potom sa s tym uz tazko nieco robi. Neviem v com je chyba ale takto to dalej nepojde. 
A inak Marcel Hossa podla mna vobec nema miesto v time... Moze byt dobry v KHL klube ako scorer ale tu ak chce byt uzitocny tak musi zvladat ine ulohy.


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

Lotysi zobrali Finom bod, cim nam pomohli. Este by sa nam hodilo predlzenie medzi CZ - FIN, nech ich potom v pripade vyhry mozme predbehnut 

Neviete niekto, kolko v tom stanku pred zimakom stoji original IIHF dres?


----------



## veteran

4FukkinLyn said:


> Neviete niekto, kolko v tom stanku pred zimakom stoji original IIHF dres?


Maličkosť, len 80 €.

BTW: zachytil som info, že by sa (aspoň v KE) pred štadiónom mali rozdávať lístky na málo zaplnené zápasy. Ale počul som to len od zámeho, vraj to hlásili v niektorom rádiu.


----------



## hicotech

veteran said:


> Maličkosť, len 80 €.
> 
> BTW: zachytil som info, že by sa (aspoň v KE) pred štadiónom mali rozdávať lístky na málo zaplnené zápasy. Ale počul som to len od zámeho, vraj to hlásili v niektorom rádiu.


dobry napad, len aby sa to potom nebralo stylom, preto on neplati a ja som musel


----------



## Kvietok

*Ľad mäkne na MS na kašu, nič sa nerieši*



> Hokejisti stále hundrú na nízku kvalitu ľadu. Organizátori šampionátu vraj nedostali žiadnu oficiálnu šťažnosť.
> 
> Slovenskí hokejisti nie sú ani po druhom zápase na šampionáte spokojní s kvalitou ľadu v novej aréne. A nesťažujú sa iba Slováci. Ľad nechválili ani českí hokejisti, či ruský brankár Jevgenij Nabokov.


To s tým najrýchlejším ľadom na svete im nejako nevyšlo hno: Možno budem za moc múdreho, ale presne takéto problémy s ľadom som aj očakával.




> „Nekvalitný ľad je vždy nevýhodnejší pre mužstvo, ktoré sa snaží tvoriť a má technickejších hráčov. Cítili sme to najmä pri presilovkách. Puky nám v rozhodujúcich chvíľach odskakovali,“ povedal útočník Michal Handzuš.


šup šup do Steel Arény 



> Generálny sekretár zväzu Ján Taraba sledoval včerajší tréning slovenského tímu na vedľajšej ploche, kde je vzduch nad ľadom chladnejší a samotná plocha kvalitnejšia. „Neriešime to. Priznám, že je to posledná vec, ktorou by sme sa mali zvlášť zaoberať.“
> 
> Snaha získať odbornejšie vysvetlenie, možno aj optimistickú prognózu priamo od prevádzkara zimného štadióna, stroskotala na nesúhlase riaditeľky pre styk s médiami Michaely Grendelovej.


Profesionalita bez hraníc hno:


sme.sk


----------



## fasada

4FukkinLyn said:


> Lotysi zobrali Finom bod, cim nam pomohli. Este by sa nam hodilo predlzenie medzi CZ - FIN, nech ich potom v pripade vyhry mozme predbehnut


A cim nam pomohli? Ved este nie je nic jasne! Este sa uvidi, ci postupi Lotyssko cez Dansko (ak by dansko, tak ziadny bod zo zapasu Finsko s Lotysskom nestratia) a navyse, ked by aj Lotyssko postupilo, tak nikde nie je zaruka v nasom chabom muzstve, ze vyhrame nad Lotysskom atd. 

EDIT: Co sa tyka kvality ladu, tak ako Jagr poznamenal: "Keď sa prehráva, ľad je vždy zlý, keď sa darí, tak je výborný,“


----------



## Wizzard

Tiež som čakal nejaké problémy s ľadom, bola to asi jediná vec, ktorej som sa obával, lebo tieto problémy boli na viacerých šampionátoch, vrátane Rakúska, a vlastne neviem či bol na nejakých MS ľad úplne v poriadku.


----------



## Ayran

Wizzard said:


> Tiež som čakal nejaké problémy s ľadom, bola to asi jediná vec, ktorej som sa obával, lebo tieto problémy boli na viacerých šampionátoch, vrátane Rakúska, a vlastne neviem či bol na nejakých MS ľad úplne v poriadku.


hej bol v Košicoch :lol:


----------



## fasada

Ayran said:


> hej bol v Košicoch :lol:


Ale predsa je tu u niekoho naznak: "Pochvalu si zo Sbisovej strany vyslúžila aj Steel aréna a najmä jej zázemie: "Štadión je skvelý, vyzerá perfektne aj z vonku. Šatne sú taktiež skvelé, čo ma príjemne prekvapilo. Na takýchto turnajoch sa zúčastňuje mnoho tímov a niekedy práve šatne bývajú problémom. Azda jedinú výhradu mám k ľadu, ktorý nie je vynikajúci, no nemôžem povedať ani to, že by bol zlý. To je však tiež možno len môj pocit." 
:lol:

Inak mne sa velmi paci SA zvnutra, ale ako divakovi v TV dlho nevydrzim pozerat zapas kvoli tym svetelnym flakom na ladovej ploche...radsej prepnem na nieco ine. Lad neriesim, ale moje oci vravia NIE  Ani sa mi nechce verit, zeby sa to nedalo za tie roky pekne rovnomerne nasvietit...zial ani pre MS to nenapravili!


----------



## Wizzard

Keď sa pozerám na Steelku v TV, tak sa mi zvnútra páči menej ako Nepela. Vadí mi tam to nerovnomerné rozloženie sedadiel, keď za bránkami je len zopár radov a zvyšok je nejaký plech a väčšinou tam ani nikto nesedí, všetci sú po stranách, ale aspoň tie dve poschodia radov nad sebou vyzerajú dobre.


----------



## wuane

^^ :nono: to si nemal!!!


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

> Švédska a z Fínska, že šampionáty 2012 a 2013 usporiadajú z marketingových dôvodov spoločne. Pôvodne mala každá krajina turnaj usporiadať samostatne. Švédi sa ešte pred vyše mesiacom rozhodovali, v ktorých mestách majstrovstvá sveta zorganizujú. Napokon padla voľba iba na Štokholm.


Celkom dobrý nápad predsa len to druhe mesto vždy hraje druhe husle a zaostáva za druhým a takto by každe mesto malo domácu reprezentáciu bolo by to viac efektivnejsie a 

Napríklad nejaké varianty KE- Budapest, BA-WIEN, BA-BRNO, alebo aj BA-Budapest ci BA-Praha aspon by sa oprasila historia (.MS v hokeji Praha - Bratislava 1992)..Nebolo by ani zlé Poprad-Ostrava, alebo aj SK-PL. Podobne by vask mohli usporiadat MS spolocne Alpske krajiny.


----------



## caicoo

to by nebolo zle takto aj u nas, ale skor by som to organizoval s cechmi ako s tymi antihokejovymi krajinami...IIHF WC 2018-2019
Cesko - Slovensko
Let's go for it!!!


----------



## veteran

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Celkom dobrý nápad predsa len to druhe mesto vždy hraje druhe husle a zaostáva za druhým a takto by každe mesto malo domácu reprezentáciu bolo by to viac efektivnejsie a
> 
> Napríklad nejaké varianty KE- Budapest, BA-WIEN, BA-BRNO, alebo aj BA-Budapest ci BA-Praha aspon by sa oprasila historia (.MS v hokeji Praha - Bratislava 1992)..Nebolo by ani zlé Poprad-Ostrava, alebo aj SK-PL. Podobne by vask mohli usporiadat MS spolocne Alpske krajiny.


Organizácia MS s "nehokejovou" krajinou by bola trošku problém. Rok pred MS by nemalo zmysel hrať jednu zo skupín I. divízie, kde Maďarsko i Poľsko sú. I. divízia sa losuje na dve skupiny, bolo by pre jednu časť nefér, ak by nehrala o nič, lebo jedna z krajín v tej skupine budúci rok MS organizuje a teda musí byť ich účastníkom.


----------



## GordonBennett

Neviete prosím vás kde by som si pustil živý stream dnešného zápasu s anglickým komentárom?


----------



## veteran

GordonBennett said:


> Neviete prosím vás kde by som si pustil živý stream dnešného zápasu s anglickým komentárom?


Tu by si mal niečo nájsť: http://www.fromsportcom.com/c-3.html. Teba počkať, kým skončia momentálne rozohrané zápasy, iste tam pribudne viac než jeden stream.


----------



## kapibara

Ahoj Seem. 
viem to vdaka Ayranovi. VDAKA Ayran. Tesime sa. 
http://www.myp2pforum.eu/threads/55900-2011-IIHF-World-Championship-(Slovakia)-May-3


----------



## veteran

... a úvodné buly môže byť vhodené - u mňa vsjo gotovo


----------



## Ayran

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Celkom dobrý nápad predsa len to druhe mesto vždy hraje druhe husle a zaostáva za druhým a takto by každe mesto malo domácu reprezentáciu bolo by to viac efektivnejsie a
> 
> Napríklad nejaké varianty KE- Budapest, BA-WIEN, BA-BRNO, alebo aj BA-Budapest ci BA-Praha aspon by sa oprasila historia (.MS v hokeji Praha - Bratislava 1992)..Nebolo by ani zlé Poprad-Ostrava, alebo aj SK-PL. Podobne by vask mohli usporiadat MS spolocne Alpske krajiny.


hej michalovce hummene , prešov spisska :nuts: uz vidiš ako slovaci dohodnu na niecom bez vytunelovania


----------



## cibula

V mensom meste ako Kosice to nema zmysel. Uz tie Kosice su podla mna na hrane. Jedine co este prichadza do uvahy je Praha-Bratislava, ale cesi planuju majstrovstva tusim 2016 alebo tak nejak opat Praha-Ostrava.


----------



## GordonBennett

kapibara said:


> Ahoj Seem.
> viem to vdaka Ayranovi. VDAKA Ayran. Tesime sa.
> http://www.myp2pforum.eu/threads/55900-2011-IIHF-World-Championship-(Slovakia)-May-3


Merci. :cheers:


----------



## aquila

inak majstrovstva by sa mali robit kazde dva rok ...

kazdy rok je to nuda ..


----------



## caicoo

play off o Stanley Cup je tiez kazdy rok a nie je to nuda


----------



## caicoo

veteran, si prestrojil fanusikovsku vybavu HC?


----------



## wuane

caicoo said:


> play off o Stanley Cup je tiez kazdy rok a nie je to nuda


Play off o sanley cup je ale aj kapanek ina uroven ako MS v hokeji.Fakt dobry hokej sa zacne hrat najskor v osemfinale MS,zatial co SC su brutalne zapasy uz pri tahaniciach o postup do play off,o play off samotnom ani nehovoriac.


----------



## Ayran

Kanada - Švajciarsko 
















kusa lepši super a aka je navšteva.... o tom to cele je  hadam aj niektory z inych kutov slovenska to uz konecne pochopia a nebudu furt pindat na KE


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> Play off o sanley cup je ale aj kapanek ina uroven ako MS v hokeji.Fakt dobry hokej sa zacne hrat najskor v osemfinale MS,zatial co SC su brutalne zapasy uz pri tahaniciach o postup do play off,o play off samotnom ani nehovoriac.


Otazne je ako by vyzerali brutalne zapasy o Stanley Cup na ihrisku europskych rozmerov.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Ayran said:


> hej michalovce hummene , prešov spisska :nuts: uz vidiš ako slovaci dohodnu na niecom bez vytunelovania


tak ja som to myslel len ako priklad ale tak wien-BA by bolo super je to len 80km od seba alebo napríklad ba -praha by bolo realne tiež. Neviem co tu zase dávas tunelovanie- zbytocne spomináš a vytahujes kraviny, ved som to myslel medzinarodne aj bez slovenska napríklad aj alpske krajiny medzi sebou ako Rakusko, svajciarsko, Taliansko, Slovinsko, francuzsko, ale aj cast nemecka tam tiež najdes vela miest ktore su od seba kusok a každe je z ineho statu a ak by to bolo každe dva roky tak by to bolo ovela viac zaujimavejsie ...



aquila said:


> inak majstrovstva by sa mali robit kazde dva rok ...
> 
> kazdy rok je to nuda ..


no presne tak už ani tých hrácov to ako keby nebavilo... každe dva roky by to bolo uplne ideálne


----------



## Ayran

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> tak ja som to myslel len ako priklad ale tak wien-BA by bolo super je to len 80km od seba alebo napríklad ba -praha by bolo realne tiež. Neviem co tu zase dávas tunelovanie- zbytocne spomináš a vytahujes kraviny, ved som to myslel medzinarodne aj bez slovenska napríklad aj alpske krajiny medzi sebou ako Rakusko, svajciarsko, Taliansko, Slovinsko, francuzsko, ale aj cast nemecka tam tiež najdes vela miest ktore su od seba kusok a každe je z ineho statu a ak by to bolo každe dva roky tak by to bolo ovela viac zaujimavejsie ...
> 
> 
> no presne tak už ani tých hrácov to ako keby nebavilo... každe dva roky by to bolo uplne ideálne


Cesi sa v MS hokeji rozhodne nespoja nato zabudni ....rakušania nemaju halu.... madari no to je kapitola sama o sebe.... asi tak  nato radšej cim skor zabudni


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

caicoo said:


> play off o Stanley Cup je tiez kazdy rok a nie je to nuda


tak medzinarodny turnaj a klubovu sutaž je blbost porovnavat to je holt nieco ine Stanley cup sa hra systemom doma vonku a je to vyvrcholením celej NHL. Klubova scena je vždy viac ako reprezentácia ci uz v hokeji alebo vo futbale. To ako keby si porovnaval vo futbale LM ktora sa hra každy rok a MS ktore su každe 4roky (resp 2roky ak ratas aj ME). Keby boli MS vo futbale každy rok tak by to bola tiež nuda proste reprezentácia je nieco ine preto su to MS... ale pre hokej by podla mna bola 2rocna dekada super


----------



## SunshineBB

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> Klubova scena je vždy viac ako reprezentácia ci uz v hokeji alebo vo *futbale*.


dovolim si tvrdit ze toto je hlupost. jediny slaby celosvetovy futbalovy turnaj je na olympijskych hrach. ME a zvlast MS su obrovska udalost, a cudujem sa ze prave ty, ako velky futbalovy fanusik (usudil som z tvojich prispevkov) povies taku blbost. LM je uz len o statistike. Kto dobehne AC a Real. Stale tie iste tymi, ti isti hraci len si menia dresy. 

ale tu je to o hokeji, takze to ani nerozoberajme


----------



## Majnolajno44

No stacilo by toho rypania do jednej do druhej haly  Ocividne ani jedna nie je koser.

Ďalší košický trapas. Zle vymerali bránkoviská


z diskusie


> Do Košičanoch nebudze nygdo rypac,
> šidzem centimetre francuzom vadzi, ale by šebe mali kupic mapu bo namišto do Košicoch ľeceli do Krakowa. Eščik raz šebe tote žabožrutske papuľe otvorja ta pojdu hrac na parkovisko pret štadion a nuka ich nepuscime ani s ľiskami.


 :lol:


----------



## SunshineBB

umrem :lol:


----------



## radeoNko

dlho som sa takto nezasmial dakujem


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

SunshineBB said:


> dovolim si tvrdit ze toto je hlupost. jediny slaby celosvetovy futbalovy turnaj je na olympijskych hrach. ME a zvlast MS su obrovska udalost, a cudujem sa ze prave ty, ako velky futbalovy fanusik (usudil som z tvojich prispevkov) povies taku blbost. LM je uz len o statistike. Kto dobehne AC a Real. Stale tie iste tymi, ti isti hraci len si menia dresy.
> 
> ale tu je to o hokeji, takze to ani nerozoberajme


na reprezentaciu ti vsetci ultras v kazdej krajine seru vsetci to maju na haku. V Klubovej scene sa toci viac penazi. Každy ultrasfans viac miluje svoj klub a vzdy sa viac obetuje za klub ako repre oprav ma ak sa mýlim! Aj hraci uprednostnuju klubove záujmi pred repre a na prípravne zápasy v repre ich klub niekedy ani neuvolní. MS sú obrovska udalost to je jasne, ale velku vahu ma to ze sa konaju každe 4roky, je to take divadielko a marketing preto sú medzi obycajnými ludmi vzacne a atraktivne tak ako OH. Futbalisti sa na MS idu len ukázat aby podpisali pred novou sezonou lepsiu zmluvu. Po sportovej stranke je to fake tak ako vsetko okolo sportu v poslednej dobe je to viac menje vsetko pre prachy o dopingu ani nebudem hovorit


----------



## GordonBennett

Riadne sa rozbehli chlapci, po 2,5 min dva góly, tj vyrovnali sme. Ale škoda že internet ide nejak pomalšie dnes.


----------



## GordonBennett

veteran said:


> ... a úvodné buly môže byť vhodené - u mňa vsjo gotovo


Aj u mňa, už od nedele.  

:cheers:










Na počesť Vojvodu a Vojvodkyne z Cambridge.


----------



## marish

^^ hej, lebo na hokej.sk sa schadza reprezentativna vzorka slovakov. :cheers:
podme spravit prieskum do stvrtej cenovej, ci su ti slovaci naozaj aj taki sprosti a tolko piju! :bash:


----------



## SunshineBB

radeoNko said:


> staci prelistovat hokej.sk
> 
> Tiez tam pekne vidno ako su Slovaci nevychovany a vulgarny


usudzovat podla diskusie na hokej.sk sa da veeelmi tazko. pouzil by som tvoju retoriku a povedal by som ze su nie len ze nevychovanÝ a vulgarnY, ale predstav si ze su aj nevzdelanÝ a hlupY. ale poniektorÝ aspon ovladaju gramatiku.


----------



## Ondro

^^Potom priemerné IQ Čechov by bolo pod 80, Angličanov okolo 70 a Američanov niekde pri úrovni cvičených šimpanzov.:nuts: Tieto diskusie sú mi teda vzorka. Ako keby si hodnotil podľa toho, koľko ľudí, resp. detí, počúva Hanu Montanu alebo Justina Beavera.


----------



## Prievan

SVK-CZE No neviem co je tam za rozhodcov teraz, ale katastrofa


----------



## Ayran

este furt si myslite ze nam mladych netreba ?  , ci ste spokojny z touto jalovou hrou našej obrany a nedoraznim utokom


----------



## SunshineBB

Ondro said:


> ^^Potom priemerné IQ Čechov by bolo pod 80, Angličanov okolo 70 a Američanov niekde pri úrovni cvičených šimpanzov.:nuts: Tieto diskusie sú mi teda vzorka. Ako keby si hodnotil podľa toho, koľko ľudí, resp. detí, počúva Hanu Montanu alebo Justina Beavera.


zjavne si nepochopil co som vlastne napisal, nevadi no .. 

k hokeju: preco mam pocit ze Hanlona tam maju vsetci tazko v p...? on nieco rozprava hracovi, ktory sa po par sekundach otoci a odkorculuje prec, tak zacne rozpravat dalsiemu, ktory pozuva chranic a pozera do blba. to su tragikomicke zabery.


----------



## marish

SunshineBB said:


> zjavne si nepochopil co som vlastne napisal, nevadi no ..
> 
> k hokeju: preco mam pocit ze Hanlona tam maju vsetci tazko v p...? on nieco rozprava hracovi, ktory sa po par sekundach otoci a odkorculuje prec, tak zacne rozpravat dalsiemu, ktory pozuva chranic a pozera do blba. to su tragikomicke zabery.


tiez som si to vsimol, ako im pri timeoute ukazoval tu jeho vreckovku. jediny satan ponad jeho rameno sa snazil nieco zachytit.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

^^Kto pisal preboha ze nam mladych netreba?  Ale nie hracov z americkej juniorskej farmy preboha! Ktory iny team zo svetovej sedmicky tam ma takeho hraca? Ziaden. Sak Panik sa nevedel presadit ani v priprave ked mal jeden bod tak vela, co by tam robil teraz proti cechom alebo rusom? Jeho cas este len pride ale este ma co robit. Si fakt myslis ze by bol ten rozdielovy hrac? Mladych ktori by boli zaroven prinosom do tohto teamu nemame, co je strasne smutne, mozno tatar s odretymi usami ale Detroit hra stale playoff.


----------



## Ayran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> ^^Kto pisal preboha ze nam mladych netreba?  Ale nie hracov z americkej juniorskej farmy preboha! Ktory iny team zo svetovej sedmicky tam ma takeho hraca? Ziaden. Sak Panik sa nevedel presadit ani v priprave ked mal jeden bod tak vela, co by tam robil teraz proti cechom alebo rusom? Si fakt myslis ze by bol ten rozdielovy hrac? Mladych ktori by boli zaroven prinosom do tohto teamu nemame, co je strasne smutne, mozno tatar s odretymi usami ale Detroit hra stale playoff.


omg ty si fakt chory.... mozes ist robit asistenta hanlonovy .... u teba je asi dolozitejšie nazov klubu ako VYKON hrača fakt demecia , kusa rozmyslaj co pises ..... videl si dneska hossu ? a videl si takeho NAGYHO ? co myslil ktory bol lepšie NHL ci slovnaft extraliga/ellitserien ? fakt uz prestan produkovat tieto dristy a zacni pouzivat ten privesok na krku


----------



## fasada

najlepsejsejsi said:


> ^^Kto pisal preboha ze nam mladych netreba?  Ale nie hracov z americkej juniorskej farmy preboha! Ktory iny team zo svetovej sedmicky tam ma takeho hraca? Ziaden. Sak Panik sa nevedel presadit ani v priprave ked mal jeden bod tak vela, co by tam robil teraz proti cechom alebo rusom? Si fakt myslis ze by bol ten rozdielovy hrac? Mladych ktori by boli zaroven prinosom do tohto teamu nemame, co je strasne smutne, mozno tatar s odretymi usami ale Detroit hra stale playoff.


Takze terajsie prestarnute hviezdy su na MS za zasluhy? Tak to vyzera, za ano 
Druhy gol na zaciatku 3. tretiny si Halak sam zrazil do siete hranou lapacky ...ten puk smeroval mimo branu a nik mu nezaclanal vo vyhlade! Ja som tu uz pisal po zapase s Rusmi, ze dufam, ze na dalsie zapasy bude chytat Lasak. Nie, ten nas rysavec je zablokovany/zamilovany do Halaka! Sme iba na smiech aj komentatorom na CT...zevraj ci z toho usmudlaneho papiera vie Hanlon aj nieco vycitat (na timeoute) :lol:

Naozaj...vie niekto, ci hral aj Gaborik a Marian Hossa?


----------



## wuane

Jou.Na 40% hrajuci Cesi ked pridali na 60% tak to vyzeralo ze hraju presilovku.


----------



## SunshineBB

fasada said:


> vie niekto, ci hral aj Gaborik a Marian Hossa?


trefna pripomienka. tychto dvoch hracov , najvacsie hviezdy nasho tymu, som dnes zaregistroval za cely zapas asi 5x.


----------



## fasada

Gáborík chce ešte bojovať http://www.sportovenoviny.sk/ms-hok...ce-este-bojovat-havlat-sa-tesi-zo-stvrtfinale

Pridte ma niekto prefackat, sam to nedokazem. Lebo z toho chlapca uz nemozem  Kde sa tulal doteraz pocas zapasov? Ci sedel na svojom formulovom trenazeri? Prosim pekne, nech uz nic radsej nehovori novinarom!


----------



## wuane

Uprimne drzim teraz palce Nemcom.Spravili velky pokrok,tomu sa hovori praca pre nejaky sport.Uwe Krupp si to zasluzi aj ako trener ,pretoze spravil pre Nemecky hokej z totalne nehokejovej krajiny mozno najviac z celej Europy.Dufam ze budu mat medailu.Hraju tak ze dokazu vyhravat,a ked prehraju tak po velkej drame. GO GERMANY GO!!! :cheers:


----------



## ejo

skoda toho zapasu keby takto hrali ako dnes predtym tak sme mohli mat ovela viacej bodov. no uvidime ako to poriesia.


----------



## fasada

Poriesit sa to da jedine tak, ze my nad finmi a danmi vyhrame v riadnom hracom case a fini prehraju s rusmi!

EDIT: Ten Hanlon je vobec pri vedomi? Toto rozprava po kazdom zapase!!! "Mame skusenych hracov, este nie je nic stratene"  http://www.osporte.sk/?id_cat=2100&news=96131

http://hokej.sme.sk/c/5882547/v-com-sme-boli-lepsi-ako-cesi-a-komu-zapas-nevysiel.html

A este jedno zaujimave citanie (kde sa nasa spolocnost hrabe - tu za zivotnym uspechom aj cez mrtvoly!) http://www.denniksport.sk/article/173534/v-kosiciach-si-to-nevedia-vynachvalit

Počas finálového zápasu sa bratislavskými ulicami ozývali pokriky domácich fanúšikov „my sme tu doma“, avšak tí českí si tento pokrik prispôsobili a pokrikovali „my sme doma všade“.


----------



## hraby

fasada said:


> Sme iba na smiech aj komentatorom na CT...zevraj ci z toho usmudlaneho papiera vie Hanlon aj nieco vycitat (na timeoute) :lol:


asi tak..


----------



## fasada

hraby said:


> asi tak..


Ked sa hral zapas Kanada-USA, tak som niekedy prepol aj na CTHD kvoli stavu a v jednom momente sa steel arenou ozyvalo to nase "Slovenskoooo" a jeden z ceskych komentatorov: "nevim jestli slysite z ruchovych mikrofonu skandovani na zapase Kanada-USA (este to zvyraznil prizvukom!)...to je zrejme priprava na vecerny zapas". A druhy: "zrejme se bojej, kolik dostanou..hihi". Jednoducho mam dost  
A klinec vsetkeho bol aj na Eurosporte, ked hrala Cibula s Kvitovou, kde cesky komentator ocividne nebol nestranny pri subojoch cechov so slovakmi. Ked sa darilo v prvom sete Cibuly, tak "se nedari" a potom pri winneroch Kvitovej "dobře" atd. Neviem ako je to s komentovanim sportoveho kanala, ktory sa vysiela aj pre slovenskych divakov, ale uz by bolo nacase zriadit zvukovu stopu aj so slovenskym komentarom!!!

EDIT: Este som zabudol pripomenut, aby toho Dj prepustili v Orange Arene (aj ked kosicky nie je o nic lepsi  ). Stale dookola Macejko a Gladiator uz mi rezalo usi (je pravda, ze som mohol na TV vypnut zvuk, ale to by som nepocul nic z areny, a mne staci, ze nebudu pustat tie iste traposiny dookola)


----------



## van.tech

vcera masaker strasny, uzasne kolko ludi pokope, az na ten vysledok...
Fantastická atmosféra zápas nevyhrala


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

4 ALL: hlavne ta posledná veta v tom videu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM2KIykHyw8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ejo

fasada said:


> Poriesit sa to da jedine tak, ze my nad finmi a danmi vyhrame v riadnom hracom case a fini prehraju s rusmi!
> 
> EDIT: Ten Hanlon je vobec pri vedomi? Toto rozprava po kazdom zapase!!! "Mame skusenych hracov, este nie je nic stratene"


ano to som si uz stihol vcera precitat no co dodat Kristina out a teraz tu nasu: Nech Boze da nech Boze da ved my na to maaame, nech Boze da nech Boze da ten vitaznii goooool :drunk::drunk::dance:

Hanlon? to je kto?


----------



## fasada

DinoVonZvreca. said:


> 4 ALL: hlavne ta posledná veta v tom videu
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM2KIykHyw8&feature=player_embedded


neviem, co si chcel vlastne naznacit tymto videom, ale my to uz tiez davno vieme! Ale vadi mi, ze sa este hrame, ze na to mame! Namiesto tychto starcov, ktori si nevedia priznat, ze uz na to nemaju, tak mohli hrat kludne aj 20 rocny a zbierat skusenosti. A tymi istymi vyhlaseniami po kazdom zapase mi ide Hanlon, hraci ale aj P.Bondra, na nervy! 
Zabite bolo, ked pred zapasom s Ceskom na treningu bol rozhovor s Bondrom cely vysmiaty, ze on to zle nevidi, ze hraci maju dobru naladu, vidi to na vitazstvo a tie ostatne nase blaboly. A vecer na zapase bola v lozi na nom kamera, kde vystruhal dve take grimasy, ze som sa doma hanbil. Posobilo to na mna divne - velke nervy, nekontrolovane spravanie a predtym blaboly o super nalade, nicoho sa nemame bat a ja neviem este co. A taketo spravanie mi velmi pripomina tento sucasny svet, kde navonok je vsetko tak ako ma byt a vo vnutri nervy, bordel, klamstvo, zavadzanie!!!


----------



## ziga17

I hope this thread is correct...

Thank you for your support in the arenas at all games, nice arena, great atmosphere, I wish you the best  ^^

Grettings from Slovenian fans :cheers:


----------



## isidor

v skupine o zachranu vznikla po dnesku zaujimava situacia, kedy vsetky timy maju po 3 body, a teda ktorykolvek sa moze udrzat v A-cku prave vtedy ked vyhra svoj zajtrajsi duel


----------



## hraby

fasada said:


> Ked sa hral zapas Kanada-USA, tak som niekedy prepol aj na CTHD kvoli stavu a v jednom momente sa steel arenou ozyvalo to nase "Slovenskoooo" a jeden z ceskych komentatorov: "nevim jestli slysite z ruchovych mikrofonu skandovani na zapase Kanada-USA (este to zvyraznil prizvukom!)...to je zrejme priprava na vecerny zapas". A druhy: "zrejme se bojej, kolik dostanou..hihi". Jednoducho mam dost


to som videl, akurat som dosiel z prace a zapol CT2, ked to zacali kricat, som sa az zlakol, ze som zle vedel cas zapasu SVK-CZ.. a to ti este odporucim, si este čekni, co plaskaju moderatori vo vecernom sportovom spravodajstve na TV nove.. hno:


----------



## radeoNko

Nedavno som pisal ze na hokej.sk niesu len drbnuty ludia

Vyjadrenie no name czecha

1) Trenér nenašel společnou řeč s hráči a naopak
Mam pocit, že úspěch Slováků ve Vancouveru byl dán tím, že hráči si taktiku určovali sami a Filc tam byl jen od toho, aby tam někdo byl. Hanlon je dominantní typ trenéra, který podle mne má co dát např. týmu složenému z hráčů z ligy, kteří ho budou poslouchat a bojovat za něj, ale ukočírovat tento tým jednoduše nezvládl. I tak ale on podle mne není příčinou neúspěchu. Na ledě jsou jenom hráči a ty se musí vždy podřídit bossovi a hrát na 100% ať se jim spoluhráči líbí nebo ne. Proto se myslím, že i když trenér nezvolil dobrou taktiku, tak vinu nesou hráči. Nepracují jeden za druhého. Hráči, co měli tým táhnout (a teď myslím hlavně Demitru, Hossu a Gáboríka, nikoliv Handzuše a Višňu, ty se mi líbí) vypadají ukřivděně a uraženě a vůbec nevidím, že by pro tým dýchali, mkali na 200%, hecovali se… Jak je možné, že v tomto týmu jsou nejlepší hráči Nagy a Surový?

2) Bojovnost
Mam pocit, jako by Vaši hráči nastupovali k zápasům jako soubor individualit. Když prohrávám s Rusem pár minut před koncem, tak jdu do golmana, zkusím je vyprovokovat, poperu se, pomstím se za hit na spoluhráče… Prostě udělám něco, abych diváky donutil udělat peklo a tým stmelil (alá Plekanec po hitu na Jágra), nabudil a zvedl si sebevědomí. Pominu-li třetí třetinu s Německem, kde jste hráli výborně, tak mi přišlo, jako byste ty zápasy s trochou nadsázky odevzdali. Kolik hitů a potyček jste na MS od Slováků zaznamenali, kolik puků vybojoval Demitra s Gaborikem v defenzivě, proč někdo nesundal Eliáše, když dal Višnovi hokejkou do tváře…??? Jak jinak tým zcelit a zvednou si sebevědomí. Vždyť „vy jste tu doma“…! U mantinelů z Vás muší šlehat oheň, když prohráváte.

3) Děravý gólman
Na tomto hráči měl podle plánu trenéra tým stát. A bohužel to podle toho vypadá…

4) Prohra s Německem
Kdybyste dotáhli obrat s Německem, byla šance tým nastartovat, hráči by si věřili… Takto spadli do obrovského marastu, z kterého už se nevyhrabali.

5) Výmluvy (smůla, rozhodčí)
Uznávám, že ne vždy jste vyhráli zápasy, které jste v podstatě ovládali, ale zápasy na letošním MS nejsou tento příklad. Rozhodčí Vás v žádném zápase nepoškodil, chyby přijdou vždy, ale na obou stranách. Vyjádření hráčů po zápase s Ruskem týmu nepomůže (na vyjádření „rozhodčí nás do ničeho nepustil“ po zápase s Českem vážně nemám slov), akorát si hráči začnou myslet, že jim celý svět včetně hokejového Boha ubližuje, a to samozřejmě není pravda.Falešná ukřivděnost je strašně limitující…
A štěstí??? Je až k pláči poslouchat takového borce jako je Višňa, jak naříká na štěstí v zápase, kde se jeho tým polovinu zápasu bránil, jako by hrál ve 4 lidech… To, že někdo někdy nastřelí tyč nebo brankář vytáhne šťastný zákrok k hokeji patří a určitě není pravda, že by Slováci tímto „faktorem“ byli (minimálně letos) nějak poškozeni. Vrcholem všeho je poslouchat Lintnera v TV, ten je v tomto králem.

6) Přístup alá „nic se neděje“
Jak je možné, že Slováci jdou s papírově tak silným mužstvem do osmifinále bez bodu a nikdo z mužstva včetně trenéra nic nekritizuje??? Místo toho, aby se nějaký lídr (a máte jich dost – Handzuš, Demitra aj.) postavil a šlehal do médií oheň, kritizoval, upozorňoval na slabiny, tak všichni vypadali jako by se nic nedělo… (vtípky na tréninku, apod.). Musím se opakovat, ale králem všeho je ve studiu MS opět Lintner šířící zaslepený optimismus (hlášky typu „nevím, kde jsme urazili hokejového Boha, je radost se dívat jak chalani bojují…“) a dokonce i komentátor STV („už dlouho jsme Rusi neviděli takto sa radovat z víťazstva…). Naproti tomu např. Hecl ve studiu od začátku MS mluví přesně to, co bych na dané otázky odpověděl já…


A závěrem. Má Slovensko ještě šanci uspět? Ne, pokud se něco zásadního nezmění v kabině. Tohle není tým… Pokud Slovensko porazí Finy, což jim ze srdce přeju i přesto, že mají ve svém kádru pár hráčů, co moc nemusím , tak postoupí do čtvrtfinále. Tomu věřím, Finům by jejich vítězství svázalo nohy… A v tu chvíli začíná nový turnaj.

Nemusíte se mnou souhlasit a asi ani nebudete. Ano je to pouze můj subjektivní názor, ale chtěl jsem se o něj podělit.

Hokeji zdar


----------



## hraby

fasada said:


> Ale vadi mi, ze sa este hrame, ze na to mame! Namiesto tychto starcov, ktori si nevedia priznat, ze uz na to nemaju, tak mohli hrat kludne aj 20 rocny a zbierat skusenosti.


ja toto uz tvrdim niekolko rokov.. ale co robi ten bastard siroky ako sef szlh, aby fotrovci davali deti na hokej? nic.. hokej aj futbal sa na SVK stal sportom pre rozmaznancov z podnikatelskych rodin, kde sa s tych mladych stavaju este viac sebavedomejsi jedinci, ktory vidia len svoj uspech, nie uspech celeho muzstva.. cest vynimkam.. mladi z horsich socialnych pomerov su proste na 2 kolaji a aj ked maju talent, tak ho zbytocne niekde mrhaju.. toto teraz netrapi nikoho, ale ked su MS tak vsetci chcu zlato, ale niekto ho musi aj vybojovat. ak nasi prehravaju, zase vsetci pindaju na to a tamto, ale nic sa nadalej neriesi.. tato dnesna dream team odysea na MS zhasla.. novych majstrov tak skoro mat nebudeme.. toto je realita, ktoru asi vidi malokto.. snad po tychto "vykonoch" sa niekto kompetentny zobudi a zacne danu zufalu sitaciu v SVK hokeji a futbale riesit.


----------



## fasada

Wau...teraz pozeram na STV3 "Hokejový dezert pre dvoch" s Karolom Polakom (komentatorskou legendou), ale hovori ako z mojej duse...ten je skvely, tak sa smejem na jeho trefnych poznamkach 
Opakovanie dnes o 23:15 na STV3...kto sa chce zasmiat a pocut pravdu o nasom hokeji, tak doporucujem aby ste to pozreli, resp. nahrali!


----------



## van.tech




----------



## wuane

hraby said:


> ja toto uz tvrdim niekolko rokov.. ale co robi ten bastard siroky ako sef szlh, aby fotrovci davali deti na hokej? nic.. hokej aj futbal sa na SVK stal sportom pre rozmaznancov z podnikatelskych rodin, kde sa s tych mladych stavaju este viac sebavedomejsi jedinci, ktory vidia len svoj uspech, nie uspech celeho muzstva.. cest vynimkam.. mladi z horsich socialnych pomerov su proste na 2 kolaji a aj ked maju talent, tak ho zbytocne niekde mrhaju.. toto teraz netrapi nikoho, ale ked su MS tak vsetci chcu zlato, ale niekto ho musi aj vybojovat. ak nasi prehravaju, zase vsetci pindaju na to a tamto, ale nic sa nadalej neriesi.. tato dnesna dream team odysea na MS zhasla.. novych majstrov tak skoro mat nebudeme.. toto je realita, ktoru asi vidi malokto.. snad po tychto "vykonoch" sa niekto kompetentny zobudi a zacne danu zufalu sitaciu v SVK hokeji a futbale riesit.


Tak ja celkom novemu vedeniu SFZ verim.Ale v hokeji dufam ,ze po MS kedy odide Siroky,sa dostane do vedeina Stastny.To by mohol byt prvy velky krok k ozdraveniu Slovenskeho hokeja.Malo kto si uvedomuje podiel Stastneho na nasich davnych uspechoch.Ale bol to on kto preslapal cestu Slovakom do NHL,vybavoval vdaka kontaktom neskor mnohym angazman,a da sa s nim v mnohom suhlasit co sa kritiky zvazu tyka.Buduci rok by sa malo zobrat na MS to najlepsie do 30 rokov co mame + par nezmarov typu Visnovsky,Zednik,Chara(ak im to zdravie a klubove povinnosti dovolia) aby tam bol nejaky vodca,a otvorene si vytycit ciel zachranit sa v Acku.Nech nie je ziaden tlak,a vsetko dalej po zakladnej skupine by bolo len navrch.A trener?Peter Bondra.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ayran said:


> omg ty si fakt chory.... mozes ist robit asistenta hanlonovy .... u teba je asi dolozitejšie nazov klubu ako VYKON hrača fakt demecia , kusa rozmyslaj co pises ..... videl si dneska hossu ? a videl si takeho NAGYHO ? co myslil ktory bol lepšie NHL ci slovnaft extraliga/ellitserien ? fakt uz prestan produkovat tieto dristy a zacni pouzivat ten privesok na krku


Uz nemas co napisat k veci tak zacnes uplne odveci druhu temu. Bavime sa o tom ze nemame mladych ktori by na tomto sampionate zastupili nasich "starsich". Ked ti to vyargumentujem ze hrac z americkej juniorskej farmy nieje ziadna posila do tohto teamu tak zrazu prejdes uplne inde k vykonom nasich "najlepsich". To iste fasada. Skusim zvyraznit aby to taki ako ty pochopili. A KDE SOM VYSSIE PISAL ZE SOM SPOKOJNY S VYKONOM HOSSU ALEBO GABORIKA?? Najdi mi to v mojich prispevkoch prosim ta! 

A co si tym vobec chcel povedat?? Ze Hanlon toho Mariana hossu a Gaborika nemal do teamu zavolat? On to mal asi vyvestit z gule ze sa im na sampionate nebude darit ze? A mal tam dat Panika namiesto Hossu a keby sa ho novinari pytali ze preco preboha uprednostil panika tak by povedal ze mu to vyvestila vestica ze Hossovi sa nebude darit  asi by neuspel s takym odovodnenim 

A kde pisem ze suhlasim vo vsetkom s Hanlonom?? 1. nechapem tomu jeho hernemu systemu v resp. tam ziadny system nevidim. 2. urobil chybu pri vybere brankarov. Mal tam ist ako dvojka jednoznacne Budaj a teraz by sa Hanlon nebal stiahnut Halaka a dat tam dvojku... Lasaka by som sa bal tam dat aj ja  3. nevie pospajat optimalne formacie a furt to meni. Dat Zednika do 1. patky no to bol tah jak hovado. 

Tak si nedomyslaj sracky prosim ta, ked nemas protiargument len urazky tak radsej nic nepis dakujem.


----------



## fasada

najlepsejsejsi: vsade kazdy uvadza, ze slovenske druzstvo sa najblizsie podoba tomu z OH, je skusene....ale co je to byt skuseny? Potom by sa mal cely tim postavit k fanusikom a vyhlasit, ze nehrame najlepsie, sme pomali, kazdy super je vsade o krok skor, nehrame s odusevnenim, sme posrati....aj ked mame najvaaaaac skusenosti zo vsetkych timov. A to mali povedat hned, ked im Bondra volal! Na MS mali hrat ti, co hrali v Kosiciach proti Svedom a basta. Hviezdy ako Gaborik a Marian Hossa nic nepredviedli!
A co tu pises, ze ich nema kto nahradit...to ako keby vsetky timy mali iba hracov z elitnych lig. Ved sme skoro schytali od slovincov a to hraju v nejakych spolocnych ligach s rakusanmi atd. a nase hviezdy z NHL, KHL atd. Hanlona odvolat, nezvladol to!


----------



## misko

ale no taaak. naozaj? si to precitaj este raz co si napisal. keby hanlon na ms zobral muzstvo co hralo proti svedom v kosiciach, zrejme by ho slovaci ukamenovali, alebo by prebehla nejaka ina forma verejneho lyncovania.

najlepsejsi ma pravdu, ze bohuzial, na MS sme nemohli zobrat mladych, pretoze vseobecne sa nasi mladi ani nepriblizuju urovni, ktoru maju dnes nasi stari. a to je zasadny problem! pretoze nasi stari su dnes absolutne z formy. porovnaj z goeteburgom, kedy vacsina z nich bola okolo vrcholu!

inak ako zasadny problem ja vidim to, ze vzdy ked su nasi pod talkom sa s tym nevyrovnaju. to sa presne deje aj teraz. vyborny priklad boli OH v turine. vsetkych sme mastili, hrali sme utocny zivelny hokej. prislo stvrtfinale - zapas o vsetko a aky hokej sme zrazu zacali hrat? system - hlavne neurobit chybu. no a miesto tohom aby sme vtedy cechov sfukli ako predtym (napriklad) rusov, sme sa snazili hrat z obrany a tak to aj dopadlo.

myslim, ze teraz je to presne to iste.

hanlona kludne nech vyhodia, nevidim v tom problem, naozaj nedokazal to, co sa od neho pozadovalo. ale na druhu stranu - ja osobne neverim, ze s inym trenerom by to bolo ine.


----------



## veteran

^^ presne tak - mladí hráči + hráči zo slabších európskych líg sa nám predviedli v posledných troch rokoch a tak to aj dopadlo (napr. taký zápas SVK-HUN). Teraz síce bude konečné umiestnenie podobné - ale aspoň sme od Čechov nedostali na hanbu osmičku, ako pred dvoma rokmi. Alebo sa mám ešte zmieniť o šestke od Dánov za 20 minút? 

Naše zápasy sú zväčša tesné (o gól), máme aj kusisko smoly. Tým však neospravedlňujem jalovú hru našich ako v útoku, tak i v obrane.

BTW: Som zvedavý na tie výhovorky a reči našich po dnešnom zápase.


----------



## R1S0

budu divaci skandovat tuto tretinu aj nieco ine,ako "my sme tu doma"...? hno:

misko-dobre napisane. ale tatar a panik mohli kludne ist miesto marcela hossu,ci bartecka,ktori boli mimo uz pocas pripravy,a su aj na MS.


----------



## veteran

R1S0 said:


> budu divaci skandovat tuto tretinu aj nieco ine,ako "my sme tu doma"...? hno:


Nerozumiem celkom tomu pokriku. Čo znamená? No a čo, že sme tu doma? hno: Ale aj tak lepšie, ako bučať po každom zákroku brankára "Lu", ako to robia vo Vancouveri.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Nase obstarozne hviezdy su uz stalice...


----------



## johnnyy

taaak... a 96 milionov kvoli jednej vyhre.. :cheers:


----------



## marish

GAME OVER!

myslim, ze toto vlakno mozme uz nechat zahranicnym hokejovym turistom a ich otazkam ohladom ubytovania v bratislave a kosiciach a ich aktrakciach. :goodnight


----------



## SunshineBB

veteran said:


> Nerozumiem celkom tomu pokriku. Čo znamená? No a čo, že sme tu doma? hno: Ale aj tak lepšie, ako bučať po každom zákroku brankára "Lu", ako to robia vo Vancouveri.


my sme tu doma, a doma body nepustame. zhuknes to na supera a on sa zlakne. spolupracovat musia ale aj hraci, tak neviem co je na tom nepochopitelne.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Zivot Slovenskeho hokejoveho fanusika je tazky hno: Preco mam pocit ze nasi sportovci maju take obrovske problemy s psychikou a sebavedomim narozdiel od supera? hraci ktori hraju v najlepsich ligach na svete, viaceri su povazovani vo svojich kluboch za lidrov, ako vykonnostne tak mentalne. Pridu do repre, daju gol a po nom prestanu hrat, nechaju superovi iniciativu a cakaju ako to dopadne... Videl som takmer vsetky zapasy chicaga v playoff NHL Marian tam lietal, bol najlepsi z teamu a v repre? NIC. Gaborik detto v NYR aj ked sa mu strelecky nedarilo ale HRAL a bolo ho vidiet. Na sampionate okrem 2 golov (velmi peknych) sa mal obrovsky problem presadit a dostat do sance. Takto by sa dalo pokracovat...

Este jedna vec. Preco to na olympiade proti kvalitnejsim teamom superov islo a teraz nie? Zmeny v zostave boli minimalne, v utoku chybal myslim len Kopecky, OK v obrane to bolo horsie ale ono to neslo ani dopredu... Ten carovny Hanlonov system?

A najviac som asi sklamany z vykonov brankara. nenominovanie Budaja na MS bola obrovska chyba. Halak sice parkrat chytil cisty gol, ale prakticky v kazdom zapase pustil 2 VELMI DOLEZITE a lacne, ktore jednoznacne mal chytit, to sa do urcitej miery urcite prenieslo aj na ostatnych hracov ktori v nom urcite nemali taku istotu...


----------



## van.tech

2tretiny sme hrali vcelku dobrý hokej.K tretej tretine: kondične sme totalne zlyhali, absolutne nestacili uz na mladych Fínov..v taktike je to trosku na zamyslenie podla mna, tam nie je o čom...pri mantinely vyhráme priemerne 1 z 5 subojov, v utocnom pasme to bolo miestami žalostné, nepochopim taktiku nahadzovania pukov na mantinel, ak dobre vidia, ze su vo väcsine pripadov bezmocný pretože skoro každý suboj takto prehrame. Ďalej, ak striedania Demitra a spol sú na ľade priemerne 1minútu, netreba ani hľadat ďalsie priciny, preco sme dost často pod tlakom. Buď sa zobudíme konečne a uvedomíme si že s nastaveným herným štýlom,ako tomu je na posledných MS, to dotiahneme akurat tak na vitazstvo nad Slovinskom, alebo si musime my fanušíci zvyknúť, ze nás čaka pravidelný boj o 10-13 miesto. Je to smutné, ale je to tak 

...niesom absolutne ziaden odborník, iba obycajný fanda, ale myslim si ze uz by trebalo nieco zmeniť, keďže komentár v tomto videjku už platí viac rokov
My uz na to nemame


----------



## van.tech

najlepsejsejsi said:


> A najviac som asi sklamany z vykonov brankara. Halak sice parkrat chytil cisty gol, ale prakticky v kazdom zapase pustil 2 VELMI DOLEZITE a lacne, ktore jednoznacne mal chytit, to sa do urcitej miery urcite prenieslo aj na ostatnych hracov ktori v nom urcite nemali taku istotu...


na 2-1 to bol moc skolacky gol


----------



## Zambo24tt

aj tak ostanu prazdne reci o tom ako je nas hokej v katastrofalnom stave a ako treba nieco s tym robit a budovat stadiony - ostane len pri tom a realne sa nic nespravi ----- lebo je tam partia okolo J. SIROKEHO ................

to je jedna vec adruha vec . pokial nebudu zakladnu hracsku tvorit chalani a decka co maju talent a makaju lebo maju z hokeja radost a obetuju preto vsetko a nie chalani - kde som mal moznost zazit ako ziak - ze tatinko jedneho prachateho zaplatil synkovi fyzioterapeuta , kondicneho trenera, trenera pre stravu - a my idioti sme robili strecing na zemi v satni 
je to presne o tomto --- staaat musi zacat in vestovat do toho , lebo budu hrat decka - resp. budu hrat deti , ktore plnia sny a tuzby a ciele svojich rodicov a to straca svoj vyznam sport


----------



## R1S0

halak dostal lacne goly,ale vela ich v tej deravej obrane chytil a vzdy drzal team nad vodou velmi velmi dlho. chalani mu nepomohli a pocas toho casu nedali superom skoro ziadne goly.
takze na brankara by som to aj napriek 4-5 lacnakom pocas turnaja nezvaloval.


----------



## tuomas666

cele tie majstrovstava z nasej strany boli velmi slabe. snad ani pri jednom zapase som nemal pocit radosti, proste ma nicim nepotesili, neslo to, sledoval som to s napatim a obavami. ked som dnes pozeral napr. na danov ako hrali proti nemcom, bolo to pekne, vytvarali si sance, aj indivudalne akcie sa podarili a z nich pekne goly. nasi nieco take nedokazali. aj papierovo slabsi superi dokazali zapasy proti silnejsim doviest aspon do predlzenia a ziskat nejaky ten bod, no nasim sa nepodarilo ani to. 4 prehry zasebou je vela, to sa asi inym tymom na tychto ms nepodarilo. ale takisto nemozem hodit vinu na nikoho, proste uz dosluhuje jedna uzasna generacia hracov, niektori to uz dokonca maju zasebou (bondra, palffy) a ostatni tesne pred koncom. co bude potom neviem ale myslim ze najskor to budu velmi slabe roky. dufam ze boje o zachranu nas necakaju.


----------



## ejo

podla mna tam nemali davat tych starcov ale tiez som za mlady tim a dat im sancu nech sa ucia chalani. urcite by sa ich v extralige naslo a ma to aj vyhodu kedze ich tak nepoznaju nevedia co od nich cakat. 
mohla by vzniknut CEHL alebo EHL v europe bud stredoeuropsla liga alebo Europsla kde by boli ovela vacsie suboje. Hanlon nech si pocka na Kanadu a potom ho mozu poslat spolu s nimi spat do severnej ameriky


----------



## van.tech

myslim ze toto je zaklad dalsieho neuspechu
ani tento rok nebol v tíme nikto z mladých, ktorý by vytlačil niekoho z nás starších, Je to smutné."
toto hovori za vsetko, zle sa to počúva, ale bohuzial je to tak
Vinco Lukáč, Golonka


----------



## JankoKE

Len tak pokusne mohli spraviť 4. útok z prvého útoku HC KE, či by dačo ukázali chlapci.


----------



## tuomas666

vinco by mal pchat nos vylucne len do hokeja a na ostatne sa vykaslat


----------



## fasada

van.tech said:


> myslim ze toto je zaklad dalsieho neuspechu
> ani tento rok nebol v tíme nikto z mladých, ktorý by vytlačil niekoho z nás starších, Je to smutné."


Ten Handzus sa aj pocuva, co hovori? OMG! Zevraj nikto mladi sa nenasiel, co by vytlacili niekoho zo starsich....ale ved kto by myslel, ze stari "skuseni" budu takto mizerne hrat! To mali skor odmietnut, ze im sa nebude chciet na MS dobre hrat, bojovat atd. Ved tito "skuseni" hrali ako vyplasene kurata, bez kopculovania, bez srdca! Potom nam na MS taketo "skusene" muzstvo bolo na co? Toto by dokazali aj mladi, neskuseni!!! Ale ved sa nasi starci tesili, ze sa zide dobra stara partia, zabavia sa. Podmienky mali vytvorene na luxus. Aspon teraz sa mozu tesit na slovanisticku kabinu kanadania, ked slovaci nejdu dalej.

Som presvedceny, ze aj v tom poslednom zapase budu nasi tahat za kradsi koniec. Mladici z Danska sa budu chciet vytiahnut na nase "hviezdy". Takze nabity kader "hviezdami" skonci na 12. mieste.


----------



## Ayran

vcera vykradli Danov  no bratislava ma zjavne bezpecnost pod palcom !


----------



## van.tech

Ayran said:


> vcera vykradli Danov  no bratislava ma zjavne bezpecnost pod palcom !


hno: a odkial mas tuto informaciu ?


----------



## Amrafel

zo SME...v Hoteli Tatra okradli dánskych hokejistov a organizačný tím


----------



## fasada

van.tech said:


> hno: a odkial mas tuto informaciu ?


na sportovych strankach, napr. http://www.osporte.sk/?id_cat=2100&news=96272


----------



## carpet

NEVADÍ, veď MY SME TU DOMA v HOKEJOVEJ REPUBLIKE samozrejme nezanevrieme na KRAJINU VÍŤAZOV veď LIFE IS A GAME


----------



## wuane

SunshineBB said:


> my sme tu doma, a doma body nepustame. zhuknes to na supera a on sa zlakne. spolupracovat musia ale aj hraci, tak neviem co je na tom nepochopitelne.


Hej,ale toto by platilo mozno na nasich ,co maju psychyku Hantuchovej.
Profesionali uz taketo veci vobec neriesia,este ich dokaze neprajnost publika namotivovat k lepsiemu vykonu.Sice teraz nema najlepsiu formu,ale myslim ze nejake My sme tu doma by taky Oveckin vobec neriesil


----------



## fasada

carpet said:


> NEVADÍ, veď MY SME TU DOMA v HOKEJOVEJ REPUBLIKE samozrejme nezanevrieme na KRAJINU VÍŤAZOV veď LIFE IS A GAME


To je uz co za skandovanie "My sme tu doma"!!! To len chorych mohlo napadnut!

Co je toto uz za hysterickeho komentatora, strach a hroza to pocuvat! Prepustit z STV! http://sport.sme.sk/ninajovsvet/Pavol-Gaspar/k/73


----------



## Kvietok

Priebeh (nie výsledok) včerajšieho zápasu bol pre mňa osobne prekvapením. 
Akonáhle začali brániť jednogólový náskok, bol včerajší zápas prehratý. Takáto chyba by sa dala čakať od mladých a neskúsených hráčov, nie od takto skúsených harcovníkov. 
Zostáva veriť že sa do 10 rokov na slovensku objaví nová generácia nadpriemerných hokejistov, ináč ...
k vykrádačke v Tatre: Po vypadnutí Slovenskej repre asi najväčší prúser naších MS. Osobne si neviem predstaviť ako dokážu nahradiť cenu fotkiek a iných osobnch veci kt. tí ľudia mali v foťákoch a iPodoch. Nerozumiem ako to mohlo vedenie akože kvalitného hotela dopustiť (zvlášť po predošlých skúsenostiach zo Širokého hotela).


----------



## hraby

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Preco mam pocit ze nasi sportovci maju take obrovske problemy s psychikou a sebavedomim narozdiel od supera? hraci ktori hraju v najlepsich ligach na svete, viaceri su povazovani vo svojich kluboch za lidrov, ako vykonnostne tak mentalne. Pridu do repre, daju gol a po nom prestanu hrat, nechaju superovi iniciativu a cakaju ako to dopadne...


presne tomuto ja nerozumiem.. to su borci, co zarabaju miliony $$$ a samozrejme zasluzene, su fakt oporou toho svojho tymu v NHL, a ked dorazia do repre, tak uz niekolko rokov po sebe je to des.. ja neviem, asi ich tak vyzdimaju za tu sezonu, ze uz sa nevedia koncenrovat, ci im nestacia sily.. tieto MS sa napadne podobaju na tie vo Wien..


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

Ayran said:


> vcera vykradli Danov  no bratislava ma zjavne bezpecnost pod palcom !


šak janošikovske trádicie čo ti poviem bohatým treba brat a chudobným dávať. V tomto sa Košice fakt môžu hanbit že na jánošika sa tam nejak zabudlo :lol:


----------



## aquila

snad danom ukradli aj hokejky a potom mame sancu nieco a vyhrat P


----------



## KT8 D5

*K dobrovolnikom*

Kamarat sa na tom zušastnil mal zadarmo MHD , dostal dres slovensko , dostal sa na zápasy ,na bielorusko - rakusko do skyboxu s občerstvením. Takže ma to aj svoje výhody


----------



## eMKejx

please close this thread, is outdated


----------



## Norkey

wuane said:


> ja si myslim ze Norkey to myslel ironicky.


Ne, myslel jsem to přesně tak jak jsem to řekl. Nikdy není dost odvet za šedesátý osmý a je třeba jim to v hokeji připomínat rok co rok. :banana:

Škoda že si na MS nezahrál i Bartovič, měl jsem dojem že se s týmem dlouhodobě připravoval? I když je fakt, po tom návratu z KHL v zimě nebyl zrovna ve formě..


----------



## omgman

KT8 na tom prvom sedeni dobrovolnikov bolo povedane ze nie je sanca aby dobrovolnik ktori robi pre mesto nie pre SZLH zeby sa dostal priamo na zapas. tvoj kamarat je asi dobrovolnikom pre SZLH. totiz dobrovolnici mesta Kosice nemaju povoleny vstup do areny.


----------



## wuane

eMKejx said:


> please close this thread, is outdated


Toto nie je thread o ucinkovani Slovenskej reprezentacii na MS,a majstrovstva sa nekoncia.


----------



## Qwert

Toto sa vydarilo.


----------



## van.tech

aquila said:


> snad danom ukradli aj hokejky a potom mame sancu nieco a vyhrat P


to uz je tak totalne jedno v podstate


----------



## johnnyy

wuane said:


> Toto nie je thread o ucinkovani Slovenskej reprezentacii na MS,a majstrovstva sa nekoncia.


vsak to bolo myslene zartom


----------



## misko

majstrovstva sa nekoncia! kym skoncia este vybereme izby aspon dvom - trom repre. dojdu z kosic svedi a hlavne americania, ti budu mat iste elektorniky plne kufre!

(pozor, tiez myslene zartom!)


----------



## wuane

johnnyy said:


> vsak to bolo myslene zartom


tak potom sorry.Som sklamany a precitliveny teraz z toho :lol: nepoznam zarty :cheers:


----------



## Amrafel

^^:guns1:


----------



## fasada

Norkey said:


> Ne, myslel jsem to přesně tak jak jsem to řekl. Nikdy není dost odvet za šedesátý osmý a je třeba jim to v hokeji připomínat rok co rok. :banana:
> .


Potom aj nemcom treba stale pripominat WWII a Hitlera...a to nielen iba od cechoslovakov. Vlastne ich by mali vylucit z top divizie...


----------



## hicotech

mam taky pocit ze to teraz hraju velmi pekne.. len kde boli tito hraci na predchadzajucich zapasoch? hno:


----------



## wuane

^^predsa uz teraz na nich nie je ziaden ´´tlak´´.Ach ta Slovenska sportova psychyka...:bash:


----------



## Fafejta Martin

Ahoj chlapi,

neměl by tu někdo 2 lístky na páteční semifinále? Risknul bych, že naši postoupí přes Nory/USA a po roce se zajel podívat do Bratsilavy. Chápu, že lístky k sehnání nejsou, ale řeba si je z vás na SSC někdo koupil a chtěl by je teď prodat.

Díky
Martin


----------



## WFInsider

Congratulations, Lev Poprad with KHL membership :banana: .

8 minutes of 1P: Russia 2-0 Finland 

Good beginning for such awesome date!


----------



## wuane

^^WTF?^^


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^WTF?^^


tym chcel povedat ze gratuluje popradu k uspešnemu vstupu do KHL


----------



## marish

dnes okolo stadionu bude asi dost bezpecno, na RUS-CAN sa prijde pozriet putin...


----------



## KLEPETO

Príde pozrieť zápas, alebo starého kamaráta z rozviedky. :lol:


----------



## marish

zajtra sa ma stretnut s gasparkom, ale dovtedy ma program nasiroko otvoreny.


----------



## KLEPETO

Ešteže nehrajú s našimi. Inak by ho po prehre gašparko zhodil zo schodov a vynadal mu, že len zavadzia. No a Trubač by sa smiechom pošťal.


----------



## marish

^^ tak pre pana prezidenta su to iba kanadske zartiky, takze bohvie, co mu na zapase rusko-kanada skrsne v tej jeho sedivej gebuli.


----------



## fasada

marish said:


> dnes okolo stadionu bude asi dost bezpecno, na RUS-CAN sa prijde pozriet putin...


Az tak prehnane hadam nie....Putin nie je prezident.


----------



## marish

no je premier, byvaly prezident a myslim, ze v rusku stale popularnejsi ako medvedev, takze byt teroristom, uplne by som ho z hladacika nevyradil.

rusko je v dnesnej dobe (s vynimkou arabskych krajin) asi najviac teroristami drasana krajina, takze bezpecnostne opatrenia budu urcite o dost sprisnene.


----------



## Ayran

Už to začína :nuts: ABH na seba dlho čakať nedali


----------



## Qwert

Zaujímavý graf, hlavne ten postupný slovenský úpadok je smutný. Z elity sme sa prepadli medzi týmy ako Bielorusko, Nemecko, Švajčiarsko.


----------



## fasada

Ayran said:


> Už to začína :nuts: ABH na seba dlho čakať nedali


S usmevom na tvari, s cynickym postojom. Preto toto Slovensko a sport v nom vyzera tak, ako vyzera.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Qwert said:


> Zaujímavý graf, hlavne ten postupný slovenský úpadok je smutný. Z elity sme sa prepadli medzi týmy ako Bielorusko, Nemecko, Švajčiarsko.


Po tomto sampionate je slovenska hokejova reprezentacia 10. (neoficialne).
http://hokej.sme.sk/c/5892223/hokejisti-si-na-ms-2012-zahraju-aj-s-usa-ci-svajciarmi.html


----------



## marish

:applause: !!!


----------



## vadzi

To nie je floorball, toto je skor Lacrosse  A na skole, kedze hrame Division I college hockey, sme mali asi 2-3 taketo goly od nasich chalanov... Vsetko od chalanov co hraju aj lacrosse, aj hokej


----------



## mirolesko

nádherný gól, určite najkrajší na šampionáte...taký gól som videl zatial iba jeden, v rakúskej lige, no ale dôležitosť zápasu v Rakuskej lige a v Semifinale MS je neporovnatelna, a za to obdiv


----------



## kojsty

dnes bolo zverejnenych zopar zaujimavych clankov tykajucich sa MS v hokeji

*Bratislava mala pred šampionátom prehnané očakávania*
http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/5892987/bratislava-mala-pred-sampionatom-prehnane-ocakavania.html

*Suma za arénu ešte narastie o 900-*tisíc eur*
http://www.sme.sk/c/5892983/suma-za-arenu-este-narastie-o-900-tisic-eur.html

*Stotisíc. Toľko ľudí zarobilo Slovensko na hokeji*
http://hnonline.sk/firmyafinancie/c1-51844730-stotisic-tolko-ludi-zarobilo-slovensko-na-hokeji

Summa summarum sa nenaplnili uplne ocakavania, neprislo az tolko navstevnikov, na druhej strane su majstrovstva, ich celkova organizacia a pod. hodnotene na jednotku. Ja osobne som predovsetkym nadseny zo spokojnosti navstevnikov.....v spojitosti s hokejom je tu dalsia pozitivna sprava, trocha OT, klub HC Lev Poprad je oficialne v KHL, v PP sa odohraje nieco cez 25 zapasov, to znamena minimalne rovnaky pocet novych letov pre letisko, nejaki fanusici a hlavne celorocna reklama pre Poprad, Tatry a zaroven cele Slovensko vsade tam, kde sa KHL hrá


----------



## fasada

kojsty said:


> *Suma za arénu ešte narastie o 900-*tisíc eur*
> http://www.sme.sk/c/5892983/suma-za-arenu-este-narastie-o-900-tisic-eur.html


Ked sa spominala suma vystavby areny, tak sa hovorilo, ze je riesena ako multifunkcna - aj na indoor sport a koncerty. Clovek by tipoval, ze to bolo uz zapocitane v tych nakladoch!


----------



## ejo

tak ako klobuk dole pred tym golom


----------



## Kvietok

Hlasovanie o najlepšieho hráča Slovenska na MS 2011 bolo uzatvorené!
Najlepším hráčom sa bez prekvapenia stal s vysokým náskokom Ladislav Nagy #27.


----------



## DinoVonZvreca.

podla mna bol toto krajši gol fyzicky a technicky niečo neuveritelne 
skoda že nie je finale rusko vs. česko




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sukino

Qwert said:


> Zaujímavý graf, hlavne ten postupný slovenský úpadok je smutný. Z elity sme sa prepadli medzi týmy ako Bielorusko, Nemecko, Švajčiarsko.


Staci ten graf nasich umiestneni porovnat s priemernym vekom nasho timu a bude to jasne.


----------



## JimmySK

Musim uznat, ze Maskot bol perfektny... Velmi dobre vedia v IIHF, ze najat profesionalnych Maskotov ma uspech. Videl som Gooolyho osobne na stadione a robil perfektnu zabavu. Velmi krasne spestrenie sampionatu... Skoda, ze uz sa dnes skoncil. Bolo to super az na par vynimiek. Organizatorom davam jednotku. Bude mi aj trocha smutno...


----------



## michaelse

Bol uzasny robil.dobru sou.zabaval divakov a mal na stadione velmi dobru odozvu od divakov


----------



## Majnolajno44

Vyprazdneny minibar


----------



## seem

:rofl:


----------



## 4FukkinLyn

:rofl: II.


----------



## Moravak

*Gratulace SUOMI*






jeste neco z Česke Tv


----------



## aquila

najlepsie to zhodnotili v pravde  

nase zlato su nase baby P
ale to sme vedeli aj predtym 










inak to bol pre bratislavu jeden obrovsky tunel, ktory na ukor jedneho hlupeho stadionu zamedzil rozvoju infrastruktury na najblizsich 10 rokov .. radsej sme nikdy tie majstrovstva nemali dostat


----------



## Qwert

Medzi umelcami v tejto brandži je asi dosť konkurenčné a nenávistné prostredie. :nuts: Ale veď čo, MS sa už skončili.










http://gaso.blog.sme.sk/c/265445/Trnavske-myto-vydrzalo-pekne-iba-2-tyzdne.html


----------



## wuane

^^v tomto pripade ide skor o konkurenciu Ultras Slovan Pressburg.


----------



## isidor

apropo baby...


----------



## fasada

K tomu par fotiek (cheerleaders) http://www.hokejportal.sk/?q=clanok/najmladsia-ma-15-najstarsia-25-foto/33375

Jeden Goooly s ludskou tvarou  http://hokej.cas.sk/clanok/198215/p...1-odhalene-takto-vyzera-goooly-bez-masky.html


----------



## tifo.pressburg

Antifa sa na nic ine ani nezmoze. Cez den chodia po kanaloch, a vikendy radsej nevyliezaju z nor vobec... Wuane USP nema na Slovensku co sa hooligans tyka momentalne ziadnu konkurenciu, a v BA urcite nie a Trnavska RBW (Red Black Warriors) nie je to co byvalo v 90tich rokoch.


----------



## wuane

^^tak USP si to posprejovalo samo?  konkurencia nekonkurencia,mne je to jedno,myslel som niekoho kto nema rad USP  ale ta uroven by sedela na antifu


----------



## tifo.pressburg

jasne ze to bola antifa ved to pisem


----------



## aquila

Qwert said:


> Medzi umelcami v tejto brandži je asi dosť konkurenčné a nenávistné prostredie. :nuts: Ale veď čo, MS sa už skončili.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gaso.blog.sme.sk/c/265445/Trnavske-myto-vydrzalo-pekne-iba-2-tyzdne.html


tak presne na toto som cakal ako dlho to vydrzi .. ze nech si aj ti akoze "dobri" grazli sprejeri ochutia to, ked niekto ich akoze umenie znehodi tym istym stylom, ako to oni robia denno denne pri poskodzovani cudzieho majetku...


----------



## tifo.pressburg

Mimochodom v podchode je aj obchod Slovanisticky kde su veci USP, a ten bol tiez pomalovany...


----------



## Ondro

^^Prečo teda tie USP nepoužili? Či mali zavreté?








:lol:


----------



## KT8 D5

tifo.pressburg said:


> Mimochodom v podchode je aj obchod Slovanisticky kde su veci USP, a ten bol tiez pomalovany...


Ďalšia vymleta hlava


----------



## fasada

Vysvetlenie k maskotovi v hokeji  http://www.metoo.sk/gallery/detail_foto/e3ce8c9fe964d75db7346c71a6951e13
A vraj to povodne mal byt vlcko s ludskou tvarou....a Slota je bez!  (je mi jasne, ze toho maskota nerobili podla tej fotky Slotu)


----------



## metropoly_sk

Slovensko sa bude uchádzať o usporiadanie hokejových majstrovstiev sveta v roku 2019. Druhým kandidátom na usporiadanie šampionátu je Švajčiarsko. Vo štvrtok to potvrdil prezident Slovenského zväzu ľadového hokeja (SZĽH) Igor Nemeček.

http://www.teraz.sk/sport/slovensko-usporiadanie-ms-2019-hokej/96806-clanok.html


----------



## ejo

nemyslím že by presúvali Čechov z Ke do BA. Ke ma letecké napojenie na Prahu, xy vlakov a x autobusov do ČR. No a to nehovorím o diaľnici ktorá by mala byť hotová okrem 1 až 3 úsekoch.


----------



## michaelse

na 100%by ich presunuli do BA ,tak ako nas na ms 2015,organizacny vybor ma pravo jedneho presunu


----------



## Ayran

furt nechapem prečo by mala repre hrať v BA, ano je tam väčši štadion, ale boli to KE fans, ktorí najviac chodili na zapasi našej repre aj na pripravne zapasy, najmenšia navšteva na našich bola 7700 ! v BA ked bol neatraktivný super bolo 4000.... aspon takto by sa im mohli podakovať a po dalšie na AMFIKU na repre pozeralo 12 000 ludi, kde inde bola podobna akcia ? nikde... ludia tiez niesu ovce aby oni im fandili, chodili na nich a ked pride na lamanie chleba tak, aby si snimi niekto vytrel riť... je to len na SZLH ake chcu mať MS, ale musia brať do uvahy, že KE Fans už viac nebude akceptovať taketo zaobchadzanie a kludne sa može stat, že v KE tie MS skončia fiasok v podobe nezaujmu...


----------



## michaelse

co cakas ked nemecek a spol a ich kamarati spoli s celym szlh maju kancle na stadione v ba ?

noo s tym amfikom,vdala stadiona bola fan zona kde bolo 8500 ludi a po prvej tretine bola plna a dalsie tisice sa tam nedostali takze v tomto bol zaujem rovnaky ale suhlasim,ke by si zasluzili aby sa nejaky ten zapas svk hral aj tam


----------



## Teapack

Jaakub said:


> V 2011 bol pomer základných a osemfinálových skupín v Bratislave a Košiciach totožný.
> 
> Na margo zloženia skupín BA v KE sa azda nikdy neviedla seriózna debata. Je jasné, že v rámci zápasov v skupinách sa žiadny z tímov nebude sťahovať. Ak ostane súčasný model v platnosti, tak jedna skupina bude v Košiciach, druhá v Bratislave. O záchranu sa nehrá. Dve štvrťfinále budú v BA, dve v KE, pretože súčasný model je zároveň extrémne nahustený a nebude možné odohrať štvrťfinálové zápasy v priebehu dvoch dní.
> 
> To, že Slováci s najväčšou pravdepodobnosťou pôjdu do Bratislavy je úplne pochopiteľné. Usporiadateľská krajina vždy (až na minimum výnimiek typu Kanada na MS 2008 či MSJ 2015) hrá vo väčšej hale. S najväčšou pravdepodobnosťou pôjdu do Bratislavy aj Česi (ak to nevyjde na základe renkingu IIHF, tak ich organizačný výbor skrátka vymení s tímom z rovnakého koša, ktorý pôjde do Košíc) z dôvodu lepšej dostupnosti pre Čechov. Zvyšok tímov sa určí na základe renkingu IIHF a do Košíc tak na 99 percent pôjdu štyri tímy zo šestice Rusko, Švédsko, Kanada, Spojené štáty, Fínsko a Švajčiarsko.


beriem, skupiny boli 1:1, ale bolo to akesi divne. Povedzme si rovno, nasinca najviac zaujimaju - SR, CR, RUS a CAN. Svedi, Fini a USA uz taki zaujimavi nie su (nehovorim o ich hokejovych kvalitach, ale o zaujme u nasho publika) Z tejto "skupiny" boli v KE len Kanadania. A bolo to jednoducho take blbe, ked sa MS v KE skoncili osemfinalovou skupinou (skupina o zachranu, koho toto kedy zaujimalo...). Ale toto fanusik-divak z BA jednoducho nepochopi, prenho v podstate ta najzaujimavejsia cast (play-off) este len zacala. 
Urcite by bolo fer, pokial by sa v Kosiciach odohral aspon suboj o bronz - tam uz o ziadnej casovej tiesni nemoze byt ani rec! Dva dni na presun tou velkou slovenskou preriou snad staci a ako pisal Ayran, bola by to satisfacia pre kosickeho fanusika, ktory je urcite vdacny. Kosice ziju hokejom...


----------



## Jaakub

Teapack said:


> beriem, skupiny boli 1:1, ale bolo to akesi divne. Povedzme si rovno, nasinca najviac zaujimaju - SR, CR, RUS a CAN. Svedi, Fini a USA uz taki zaujimavi nie su (nehovorim o ich hokejovych kvalitach, ale o zaujme u nasho publika) Z tejto "skupiny" boli v KE len Kanadania. A bolo to jednoducho take blbe, ked sa MS v KE skoncili osemfinalovou skupinou (skupina o zachranu, koho toto kedy zaujimalo...). Ale toto fanusik-divak z BA jednoducho nepochopi, prenho v podstate ta najzaujimavejsia cast (play-off) este len zacala.
> Urcite by bolo fer, pokial by sa v Kosiciach odohral aspon suboj o bronz - tam uz o ziadnej casovej tiesni nemoze byt ani rec! Dva dni na presun tou velkou slovenskou preriou snad staci a ako pisal Ayran, bola by to satisfacia pre kosickeho fanusika, ktory je urcite vdacny. Kosice ziju hokejom...


Medzi semifinále a zápasom o bronz je iba 18 hodín pauza. Neexistuje, aby sa neodohralo semifinále, zápas o bronz a finále vo viac ako jednom meste. Každému tímu musíš navyše zabezpečiť cez deň zápasu ranné rozkorčuľovanie, čo by v tomto prípade nebolo možné (lebo by boli na cestách). Navyše za presun zápasu o bronz do Košíc by sa ti rozhodne "poďakovali" novinári či zahraniční fanúšikovia. Nesnažme sa vymýšľať, čo sa nikde vo svete nerobilo a čo by prinieslo len kopu komplikácií.

V Košiciach na 99% budú v roku 2019 dve štvrťfinále, ale to je asi tak najviac, na čo si môžu Košice pri kandidatúre popri Bratislave nárokovať. Ak by bola v Košiciach väčšia hala než v Bratislave, tak by rozhodne sa slovenské zápasy a "medal round" odohrali v Košiciach. Takto sa budú hrať v Bratislave, čo je úplne pochopiteľné z jedného dôvodu. OV MS (rozumej národný hokejový zväz) má príjmy z MS jedine z predaja vstupeniek (televízne práva, merchandising a pod. patrí všetko pod IIHF, resp. ich partnera InFront Sport). Bolo by totálne nelogické a neekonomické, ak by zväz dal slovenské zápasy, či medailové zápasy na štadión s menšou kapacitou, ak je takmer istota, že slovenské zápasy a medailové zápasy by boli vypredané v oboch arénach. Logicky teda vyššie príjmy budú zo zápasov v Bratislave.

Ohľadom, že to ako fanúšik-divák z BA nepochopím. Úprimne, ja nepotrebujem MS seniorov na Slovensku a je mi srdečne jedno či Slováci hrajú v Bratislave alebo v Košiciach. Len sa snažím vysvetliť, že hnev košických fanúšikov nie je opodstatnený. Totiž MS nie sú nejaká altruistická záležitosť, v ktorej sa v maximálnej možnej miere vychádza fanúšikom. SZĽH to berie (a je to úplne prirodzené) predovšetkým ako svoj podnikateľský zámer na privyrobenie si.

Ja osobne sa to rozhodne nesnažím stavať do roviny boja BA – KE. Ja Košiciam rozhodne doprajem všetky zápasy slovenskej reprezentácie na MS, osobne totiž po nich ani veľmi netúžim, keďže moje centrum pozornosti sa viaže na mládežnícky hokej. Avšak snažím sa priniesť aspoň sčasti nezainteresovaný pohľad (oslobodený od akýchkoľvek fanúšikovských tendencií) na to, akým spôsobom sa určujú dejiská zápasov MS

Ešte na margo roku 2011. Súhlasím, že žiadne štvrťfinále v Košiciach bol vyslovene až podraz, ktorý bol maximálne hlúpy a ba priam až drzý voči košickým fanúšikom a do istej miery aj tímom, ktoré hrali osemfinálovú skupinu v Košiciach.


----------



## Ayran

inač ked spominate tu kapacitu  tak steelka sa da zväčšit na 10 000 všetko na sedenie, zatial čo nepela ma 10 000 aj zo statim a nehovoriac o tom, že ak by boli v košiciach kanadské rozmery tak by sa tam kludne vošli este aspon dalšie tri rady, takže ak sa chce všetko sa da...


----------



## Wizzard

Ayran said:


> inač ked spominate tu kapacitu  tak steelka sa da zväčšit na 10 000 všetko na sedenie, zatial čo nepela ma 10 000 aj zo statim a nehovoriac o tom, že ak by boli v košiciach kanadské rozmery tak by sa tam kludne vošli este aspon dalšie tri rady, takže ak sa chce všetko sa da...


Si si istý? A je nejaká šanca, že by sa ten štadión zväčšil? Ak áno, nebolo by zlé, keby teraz bolo finále pre zmenu v Košiciach.


----------



## Ayran

Wizzard said:


> Si si istý? A je nejaká šanca, že by sa ten štadión zväčšil? Ak áno, nebolo by zlé, keby teraz bolo finále pre zmenu v Košiciach.


je nato aj plan  a aj som ho videl... otazka, je len či to ma zmysel robit kvoli jednemu turnaju... pretože liga v sučasnych pomeroch by sa kludne mohla hrať aj na starom zimaku :/


----------



## i_love_ikarus

no ja som Košičan ako repa, ale nerozumiem, prečo je zase problém s tým, že SVK bude hrať v Bratislave...
Jasné, tu je vždy plno na reprezentáciu, zaslúžili by sme si poriadne zápasy, ale popravde - za 4 hodiny ste vlakom/autom v našom hlavnom meste...

Kde je problém? Ako keby sa hralo na Sibíri...

Toto mňa vôbec netankuje... Je tam predsa len v súčasnosti väčšia kapacita = viac predaných lístkov = viac fanúšikov = väčší zisk...

Len aby nevypustili len pár lístkov pre verejnosť a zvyšok šiel zase pre papalášov a kamarátov SZĹH...

Toto m§a viac straší


----------



## JimmySK

Inak nechapem preco by sa mala navysovať Steelka, myslim ze pre Kosice je uplne postacujuca. Nie je tam vypredané, na extraligu to postacuje. Keby sa hrala KHL tak OK. A pre MS to uplne postacuje. Tie som toho názoru, ze v roku 2011 malo mať Košice aspon 2x stvrtfinále. Som si istý, ze bude SVK hrať v BA. Je to nefér ale kapacita nepustí. Zial je to skoro pre všetky MS, že sa hrá vo väčších halách.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Je to len o prioritach o nicom inom. Keby mal SZLH prioritu dopriat repre aj vychodniarom aspon na jeden zapas, tak by nebol ziadny problem. Ale kto nechce hlada dovody. Kazdy funkcionar ma plnu hubu toho ze sport sa robi v prvom rade pre fanusikov, ale ked dojde na lamanie chleba tak je dolezitejsie vyryzovat o par tisic eur viac na listkoch ako toho fanusika uspokojit...


----------



## wuane

Nechapem preco by aspon skupinu nemohlo hrat Slovensko v Kosiciach. Bolo by to ferove, v Bratislave uz Slovaci hrali posledny sampionat.


----------



## MeKE

Ja by som tiež rád videl Slovensko v Košiciach ale podmienky nepustia. Skôr by sa SZĽH malo snažiť donútiť východ prísť do BA a ukázať im, že aj to čo sa hrá v KE sú kvalitní hokejisti a potenciálni súperi Slovenska v semifinále/finále/boji o bronz. Napríklad si pamätám zápas Švédsko-Kanada (víťazi skupín z KE), ktorý mal úspech (hoc sa nevedelo, že to budú práve tieto tímy, iba sa vedelo, že víťazi skupín) a ľudia si zvolili svojich favoritov počas hry (a užívali si kvalitný hokej). 

Tak mi nehovorte, že keď budú presne vedieť kto s kým hrá tak na Kanadu/Rusko/Švédsko/... neprídu.


----------



## michaelis

Ja by som rád videl v BA ešte jednu hokejovú halu, niekde na okraji mesta, kde je možné parkovať a je v blízkosti letisko. A nejakú väčšiu kapacitu nech má, nie ako táto bedačná Slofnaft aréna, ktorá má z "hokejových krajín" (a aj z iných) ďaleko najmenšiu kapacitu.


----------



## simiKE

a kto by tam hral ? alebo skor co by sa tam hralo


----------



## sivo

sucastou metropolisu je multifunkcna hokejova arena s kapacitou 12 0000 ... az metropolis bude ... ci???
a hrala by sa tam extraliga napr s HC Bratislava RiverBlades  asi moc snivam


----------



## JimmySK

sivo said:


> sucastou metropolisu je multifunkcna hokejova arena s kapacitou 12 0000 ... az metropolis bude ... ci???
> a hrala by sa tam extraliga napr s HC Bratislava RiverBlades  asi moc snivam


Snivajme dalej. Ved vieme ako dopadli vsetky projekty v petrzalke, kde mala byť multifunkcna arena. V BA a dalsia hokejová aréna? (jedine tak treningova) Kto ju zaplatí? Súkromný sektor? haha Kto tam bude hrať? Tu halu treba naplnať aby mala zisk.
Všetko čo sa zatial postavilo a zrekonstruovalo tak len vdaka statanej dotacii. Pamätáme si vsetci ako nám horelo pre riti ked sme skoro nestihli termín na MS 2011.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Ta hokejova hala sa vyuzije asi tak, ze si clovek kupi zetony, obuje korcule a pojde hrat.


----------



## JimmySK

S maskotom na MS 2019 SZĽH príliš nešpekuloval, ani s mottom
http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/182007/foto-s-maskotom-na-ms-2019-szlh-prilis-nespekuloval-ani-s-mottom/

Podla mna vyborne logo. Lepsie ako v roku 2011, lebo v tomto vidno aj znak Slovenska a hlavne obrys  Inak bolo by fajn uz vytvoriť nový thread k týmto MS - prípadne premenovať.


----------



## wuane

^^ o com chces 4 roky diskutovat?


----------



## JimmySK

wuane said:


> ^^ o com chces 4 roky diskutovat?


OK tak diskutujme v téme MS 2011 aj v roku 2019 :cheers:


----------



## wuane

^^ Nie ved vazne. Obidva stadiony (predpokladam ze BA a KE to budu) stoja, nejake upgrady ohladne MS sa tam mozno budu robit, na to mame samostatne thready. Nehovorim ze MS 2019 nemaju mat potom svoj thread, ale az ked sa zacnu uvolnovat intenzivnejsie nejake relevantne informacie. Zatial si myslim ze postaci thread o sporte, pripadne thready jednotlivych stadionov.


----------



## Ayran

mesta su už definitivne...


----------



## michaelse

JimmySK said:


> S maskotom na MS 2019 SZĽH príliš nešpekuloval, ani s mottom
> http://sport.aktuality.sk/c/182007/foto-s-maskotom-na-ms-2019-szlh-prilis-nespekuloval-ani-s-mottom/
> 
> Podla mna vyborne logo. Lepsie ako v roku 2011, lebo v tomto vidno aj znak Slovenska a hlavne obrys  Inak bolo by fajn uz vytvoriť nový thread k týmto MS - prípadne premenovať.


 a je dobre ze velmi nespekulovali,hlavne maskot zozal uspech pocas ms 2011,a logo je tiez celkom pekne


----------



## Qwert

Môžem to tu premenovať na "IIHF World Ice Hockey Championship 2011 and 2019 Bratislava & Košice, Slovakia" a bude to pre oba šampionáty.  Pri tom nadchádzajúcom aj tak nebude zrejme veľmi o čom diskutovať. Haly sú už postavené, ak by sa v nich niečo podstatné riešilo, každý zo štadiónov má svoj vlastný thread.


----------



## ayoz

Nemusia stavať štadióny a aj tak šetria na novom maskotovi a slogane? Mne osobne sa to nepáči. Myslím si, že do každých MS by sa malo ísť s niečím novým a tieto MS budú mať oproti tým z 2011 očividne nové len tímy (a vlakovú stanicu v Košiciach).


----------



## simiKE

mne osobne by bolo jedno aj keby ziadny maskot a slogan nebol


----------



## ejo

Akeho maskota budu v CR? mohli by mat zajaca. Pasovalo by to ako v No pockaj. Vlk sa snazi stale dobehnut zajaca a ten s nim vzdy vydrbka.


----------



## Ayran

ejo said:


> Akeho maskota budu v CR? mohli by mat zajaca. Pasovalo by to ako v No pockaj. Vlk sa snazi stale dobehnut zajaca a ten s nim vzdy vydrbka.


maju zajaca


----------



## michaelse

no ale parkrat uz sa stalo ze sa zajac prepocital 


no to ze ostal ten isty maskot je len dobre lebo mal velky uspech a naco menit to co je overene a bude naisto fungovat? a na oboch stadionoch mal velky uspech,a hlavne ty profi kaskaderi ci kto to bol obleceny v tom kostyme boli skvely 
http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qpmoj0Vc7I


----------



## ayoz

Vsak aj v kostýme Maťka a Kubka môžu byť kaskadéri. Ja si len nemyslím, že preto, že MS 11 boli úspešné v tomto ohľade, tak z nich ideme žiť najbližších 50 rokov. Na MS 2029 bude Gooly Senior a heslo: "Slovensko a áno, zase hokejová republika tak ako aj posledné dva razy!"


----------



## michaelse

tak je to vec nazoru,pre niekoho zly napad,pre niekoho dobry


----------



## Qwert

Ja som celkom rád, že zostane pôvodný maskot a staré heslo. Ak by sa totiž vyberal nový maskot a nové heslo, tak by to stálo niekoľko tisíc eur, ktoré by skončili v tých najsprávnejších rukách.


----------



## Ayran

mne by sa pacili Maťko a Kubko a mohli by mať tieto detvianske dresy


----------



## KLEPETO

Maskot mohol byť baran. Vlka sme mali, teraz je na rade baran. Aj tak sme tu taký barani v tom našom baranistane.

A aký slogan majú Česi pre tých zajacov? Niečo ako "Bob dělá Bobek"?


----------



## ayoz

KLEPETO said:


> Maskot mohol byť baran. Vlka sme mali, teraz je na rade baran. Aj tak sme tu taký barani v tom našom baranistane.
> 
> A aký slogan majú Česi pre tých zajacov? Niečo ako "Bob dělá Bobek"?


Bob dělá Bobeka


----------



## SunshineBB

KLEPETO said:


> Maskot mohol byť baran. Vlka sme mali, teraz je na rade baran. Aj tak sme tu taký barani v tom našom baranistane.


Aj barana mame v zalohe. Minimalne naklady, len ho obliec do repre dresu.


----------



## yuriy

Pat a Mat by aj vystihoval schopnosti SZLH


----------



## ayoz

yuriy said:


> Pat a Mat by aj vystihoval schopnosti SZLH


Tí sú poľskí, nie?  Či to len Lolek a Bolek?


----------



## ejo

ayoz said:


> Tí sú poľskí, nie?  Či to len Lolek a Bolek?


Prepáč za palec chcel som reagovať. A je to sú Slováci. lolek a bolek Poliaci alebo macko uško je Poliak aj pes Rexo. 
budúce majstrovstvá budú iné postavičky. 
snáď aspoň investujú do Ke štadióna aby ho konečne dokončili tak ako mal vyzerať s kvalitným obložením.


----------



## Teapack

^^ sorry ale Pat a Mat su tiez Cesi. 
...za ten kosicky stadion by som prosil, ale neverim tomu. Keby aspon tu stranu nad Moldavskou dali do poriadku... Najma ta ochodza s vlnitym plechom a modrym plexisklom (ktore nikde inde na stadione nie je) posobi dost lacno a otrasne. To by bol vazne taky problem hodit tam tie sendvice ako vsade naokolo a dat tam normalne sklo ako na ostatnych usekoch?! hno:


----------



## ejo

pozeral som pravdu máš. dokonca by som povedal že viac Česi.


----------



## KLEPETO

Pat a Mat sú voľným pokračovaním príbehov dvoch nešikovných expertov z večerníčkových seriálov "A je to". V tomto prípade sa nedá presne povedať, kto má väčšiu zásluhu na vzniku postavičiek. Skutočnosť je taká, že seriál vznikov vo filmových ateliéroch Gottvaldov na objednávku Československej televízie, hlavnej redakcie vysielania pre deti a mládež Bratislava. Na federálnom televíznom okruhu bol tento seriál vysielaný ako slovenský večerníček. 

Ak v tomto niekto nájde spojitosť s MS v hokeji, tak mu gratulujem. Inak som zase mierne OT.


----------



## Tepicko

http://hokej.pravda.sk/reprezentacia/clanok/345143-ms-2019-stvrtfinalove-suboje-uvidia-aj-kosice/ 

V Košiciach by chceli pred MS zrekonštruovať priľahlý hotel, na práce už majú aj stavebné povolenie. Vylepšiť by chceli aj svetelný park v hale.


----------



## NuSo

Osobne si myslím, že výraznejšia rekonštrukcia by pomohla najmä Steel Arene. Na svetový šampionát o 4 roky to už nebude veľmi reprezentatívna aréna ani čo sa týka kapacity a ani čo sa týka vzhľadu, minimálne zvonku.


----------



## ktulu

^^Súhlasím a pravdu povediac ma mrzý, že tento hotel radšej nezbúrajú. Tá budova úplne zabíja celý architektonický koncept arény. Miesto neho by mohol byť hotel súčasťou chystaného BCK III napríklad.


----------



## Fafejta Martin

Už se těším až se 2019 podívám k sousedům 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1136327&page=8


----------



## metropoly_sk

NuSo said:


> Osobne si myslím, že výraznejšia rekonštrukcia by pomohla najmä Steel Arene. Na svetový šampionát o 4 roky to už nebude veľmi reprezentatívna aréna ani čo sa týka kapacity a ani čo sa týka vzhľadu, minimálne zvonku.


Steel arena je konstrukcne zaujimava stavba. Jedine co posobi zle je samotne sfarbenie strechy. skor by som sa pokusil investovat do interieru a konkretne miest na sedenie.


----------



## simiKE

neviem co by sa dalo zlepsit na miestach na sedenie...viac ich nebude to by sa musela tretina steelky zburat


----------



## Tepicko

Trosku by mohli skraslit aj Parkovaci dom.Podla mna nemusi vyzerat ako bunker.


----------



## metropoly_sk

simiKE said:


> neviem co by sa dalo zlepsit na miestach na sedenie...viac ich nebude to by sa musela tretina steelky zburat


skor som myslel vymenu sedaciek


----------



## Amrafel

Tepicko said:


> Trosku by mohli skraslit aj Parkovaci dom.Podla mna nemusi vyzerat ako bunker.


Čo som mal nedávno z jednej výstavy pocit, po architektonickej stránke je považovaná za hodnotnejšiu tá garáž ako štadión


----------



## CI3r1cK

Neviem co niekto moze povazovat za architektonicky hodnotne na Steel Arene. Su to len oplechovane tribuny. Treba to premenovat na Lowcost-plech Arena.


----------



## SunshineBB

Kedysi stacilo klzisko, branky a tribuna. Dnes ludia chodia do modernej haly s luxusnými podmienkami a problémom jej ze to nie je architektonicky skvost. Stadion nie je kostol, stadion je ucelova stavba.


----------



## didinko

SunshineBB said:


> Kedysi stacilo klzisko, branky a tribuna. Dnes ludia chodia do modernej haly s luxusnými podmienkami a problémom jej ze to nie je architektonicky skvost. Stadion nie je kostol, stadion je ucelova stavba.


Ak je ten štadión na okraji mesta, niekde v priemyselnej zóne, tak súhlasím. Steel aréna sa ale nachádza priamo v centre KE a z vonku vyzerá skôr ako výrobná hala.


----------



## motooo

To je pravda, ale aj ucelova stavba sa da spravit tak, aby vyzerala zaujimavo aj po architektonickej stranke. Dufam, ze nejaky refreshom prejde aj Steelka, lebo dnes to je taka velka plechova obluda pokryta velkoplosnymi reklamami.


----------



## simiKE

bohuzial steel arene skodia tie plechy ..inac je to architektonicky naj stavba kosic ..mohli by tu fasadu obmenit na sklo


----------



## JimmySK

nemáte nejaké aktuálne foto steelky? hlavne exteriér


----------



## didinko

JimmySK said:


> nemáte nejaké aktuálne foto steelky? hlavne exteriér


https://www.google.de/maps/@48.715852,21.247641,3a,75y,143.71h,90.68t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sbpCHQYUv-ErjAyFPXGHcLg!2e0!6m1!1e1?hl=sk


----------



## Ayran

eMKejx said:


> R1S0 nezvelicuj, mesto hovorilo o 5 mil. Eur, nie desiatkach milionov... Ja som ale tiez cakal ze pojde len o upratovacie prace + umytie okien. No ale ten Slovan ho zodral, vykonmi minimalne. Za 5mega to ale bude vymena chladiaceho systemu, alebo teda vymena hadic + helikoptera na strechu hotela v blizkosti pre...


mantinely musia menit obe zimaky, to su nove pravidla, v steelke su aj zle svetla a tiez treba prerobit elektrinu a trafo stanicu, lebo na poslednych MS bola trafo pretazena a prud vypadol, ale aby na 6 ročnom zimaku museli meniť chladenie ? to sa mi nejako nezda


----------



## michaelse

uz vtedy pred 6 rokmi to chladenie bolo nedostatocne na nepelovom stadione pocas MS,voda nestihala zamrznut po rolbe pred uplynutim prestavky


----------



## metelesku blesku

Ale veď, čo by ste chceli za mizerných 95 mega? 
Kvalitu? :rofl:


----------



## Ayran

je to kusa divne, ked na khl stači a to sa tam tušim hraju aj pripravne zapasy koncom leta...


----------



## J1mbo

^^ mozno je problem v tom, ze na majstravstvach sa tam hra od obeda do neskoreho vecera a po troch zapasoch na ktorych je stale vela ludi tam je tak teplo, ze to chladenie uz nestiha...


----------



## Ayran

v auguste je teplejšie, ale aj tak, nechapem čo za diletantov robilo to chladenie, šak ked štadion prevzali mali spravit testy a reklamovať a nie kývnuť rukou....


----------



## JimmySK

Osobne si myslim, že je uplne normalne, ze napr v Kosiciach treba nejaké investície, lebo ta tafostanica so svetlami bol vtedy problém.. Mna skôr zarazilo, ze Nepela potrebuje injekciu.

Tu je skôr otázka. Prečo to treba uz po tolkých rokoch? Nevieme sa o to starať? Alebo mesto berie peniaze za prenájmy ale riesi len nevyhnutnú údržbu? Kto to ma zaplatiť? Štát alebo mesto alebo organizátor? Skôr by to malo byť, že každý nejakým dielom.

Ked uz sme pri stadionoch tak IIHF odrazu ma nejaké prisne pravidla. Ale boli casi ked sa MS hrali v stodolách. Napr. Kloten 2009. 

*Podme sa trocha pozrieť k susedom ako oni organizovali a rekonštruovali. *

*V Prahe v O2 arene si na svoje náklady investovali do lepsiej statiky tribún, ozvucenia, kocky, skyboxi. 
Stálo ich to 100 mil KČ. *

O2 arena projde rekonstrukcí za 100 milionů. I kvůli MS
Článok: https://sport.aktualne.cz/hokej/o2-...fd11e3a9c50025900fea04/?redirected=1511876521

*Ostrava Aréna mala v roku 2004 rekonstrukciu až za 700 mil KČ. Následne už v roku 2012 žiadali dalších 313 mil KČ. Ale nakoniec zrekonštruovali štadion za 170 mil KČ. Mesto platilo 150 mil KČ. *
Článok: https://moravskoslezsky.denik.cz/zpravy_region/20100625_cez_arena_dalsi_rekonstrukce_ostrava.html
Link z rekonstrukcie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7vvDcI4UkA

Inak niekto by uz mohol zrusiť to hlasovanie z roku 2011.


----------



## Ayran

> Primátor Bratislavy Ivo Nesrovnal, mestský kontrolór Bratislavy Peter Šinály a riaditeľ mestskej organizácie Správa telovýchovných a rekreačných zariadení hlavného mesta (STaRZ) Peter Vojtko v stredu oznámili, že investovať treba najmä do chladiaceho systému, vzduchotechniky, informačnej kocky, do kúpy rolby, sedadiel či do bezpečnostného systému.
> 
> "Celková suma, ktorá je vhodná na financovanie zlepšenia stavu štadióna je okolo dvoch miliónov eur. Z toho mesto "zatiahlo" 650.000, ktoré sú v tohtoročnom rozpočte a zhruba 300.000 eur, ktoré boli v rozpočte minulý rok a tie sú už zrealizované," priblížil Šinály. Podľa jeho slov však kontrola nepreukázala vážnejší problém, ktorý by mal ohroziť organizáciu svetového šampionátu. Ako podotkol, peniaze na tento rok sa týkajú riešenia dvoch kľúčových vecí, a to chladiaceho systému a rolby. "Do budúcnosti vidíme ako určitý zdroj financovania Slovenský zväz ľadového hokeja (SZĽH) prostredníctvom štátnych peňazí. Viem o tom, že aj STaRZ chce akumulovať isté peniaze," spresnil Šinály.
> 
> Pred niekoľkými mesiacmi sa hovorilo o potrebe investovať do štadióna sumu okolo piatich miliónov eur. Vojtko vysvetlil, že nastal rozdiel v rozsahu pôvodne plánovaných opráv i údržby a rozsahu, ktorý sa zadefinoval v kontrolnej správe. Poznamenal však, že predpokladaná suma dva milióny nemusí byť konečná. "Niektoré plánované opravy a údržba sa budú robiť v menšom rozsahu, ale dostatočnom na to, aby bol štadión pripravený na dôstojné zvládnutie majstrovstiev sveta. Niektoré veci, ktoré mali smerovať k šetreniu energetických nákladov, sa dočasne odložili," povedal. Päť miliónov eur sa podľa jeho slov neplánovalo minúť v jednom roku, alebo boli to rozložené investície na dlhšie obdobie. "Zimný štadión si vyžaduje investície do údržby, opráv a udržiavania prevádzkyschopného stavu každý rok," konštatoval.


http://www.hokejportal.net/?q=clanok/do-zimneho-stadiona-o-nepelu-treba-investovat-asi-dva-miliony-eur/80344

vie my niekto normalne vysvetlit, ako to, že do štadiona, ktory bol postaveny v roku 2011 treba novu kocku, sedačky, vzduchotechniku a chladenie ? to čo kupovali v merkury market ? šak ten štadion bol predraženy jak ku**va, tak jakto, že tam zas treba menit veci :bash: nedal by som im ani cent


----------



## michaelse

investiciu do kocky nechapem,ved ta je TOP v ramci najlepsich hokejovych stadionoch v europe a po technickej stranke sa da porovnavat s najlepsimi v NHL,a ten led prstenec nad kockou bol v case spustenia do prevadzky najvacsi na svete,dokonca ovladaci system bol svojho casu najmodernejsi a tento stadion bol prvy na svete kde sa pouzil

ale ostatne veci chapem,vzduchotechnika a chladenie sa musia posilnit lebo sa pred nejaky casom menili podmienky a pravidla pre stadiony,vyrazne sa vsetko sprisnuje a v europe splnalo tieto podmienky len par stadionov,to nieje len tu ze museli zvysovat vykon technologii na stadionoch pre MS

dalej bezpecnostny a kamerovy system,to je otazka poslednych rokov vsetci vieme po akych udalostiach,najme v nemecku a francuzsku

skandalozne je hlavne to ze povodne pozadovali 5 milionov a zrazu im stacia 2 miliony ???? no a to ze cena za stadion bola tak vysoka ze tie technologie mali byt odzaciatku tak silne ako sa dnes pozaduje tak otom sa ani nemusime bavit,to je jasne


----------



## KLEPETO

Nech dá mesto tie dva milióny. Ale ten druhý nech si zväz pýta od Širokého ako dlžobu čo má voči mestu. Keď to nesplatí, nech potom neobviňujú mesto, že sabotoval organizáciu. Mesto im tie 2 mil. dalo.


----------



## Ayran

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/336848/ms-v-hokeji-2018-slovensko-o-rok-na-domacom-sampionate-zrejme-v-kosiciach/



> Základná skupina so slovenskou reprezentáciou na budúcoročnom svetovom šampionáte v ľadovom hokeji sa zrejme bude hrať v Košiciach. Informáciu uverejnil denník Šport v pondelňajšom vydaní.


bože ti novinari su taky diletanti,


> V neprospech Košíc hrá kapacita tamojšieho štadióna. Do Steel arény sa zmestí 8300 priaznivcov, bratislavský "zimák" je určený pre 10 055 divákov.


 to asi nevedia, že ta kapacita je az zo statim, ale na MS musia byť všetky miesta na sedenie a vtedy ma štadion V BA 9000, a košicky ma 8,347


----------



## simiKE

oficialne kapacity pocas MS : BA 9 246 , KE 7 628


----------



## slovy88

Ayran said:


> vie my niekto normalne vysvetlit, ako to, že do štadiona, ktory bol postaveny v roku 2011 treba novu kocku, sedačky, vzduchotechniku a chladenie ? to čo kupovali v merkury market ? šak ten štadion bol predraženy jak ku**va, tak jakto, že tam zas treba menit veci :bash: nedal by som im ani cent


Ja zase nechapem preco sa nikde nehovori o investicii do kosickej steel areny. Aspon som to nepostrehol. Zimak ON som mal za modernejsi.


----------



## i15

Už se poprali? :cheers:


----------



## Ayran

slovy88 said:


> Ja zase nechapem preco sa nikde nehovori o investicii do kosickej steel areny. Aspon som to nepostrehol. Zimak ON som mal za modernejsi.


v košiciach sa bude robit len to čo podla novych smernic iihf treba vymenit : videorozhodca, nizsie mantinely a bude treba spravit novu elektroinštalaciu, ak budu peniaze tak sa pridaju za branky led pasy a maybe nove osvetlenie, lebo to stare sa zasekavalo

https://sport.aktuality.sk/c/326740/vlada-schvalila-dotaciu-na-organizaciu-ms-v-hokeji-2019/


----------



## simiKE

pokial si dobre pamatam tak v nepelovi aj chladenie treba menit alebo modernizovat  co je zaujimave ze tu netreba..citim z toho ze v BA sa proste zmodernizuje stadion ktory este ani netreba modernizovat ale je nato prilezitost tak to vycicaju


----------



## Ayran

simiKE said:


> pokial si dobre pamatam tak v nepelovi aj chladenie treba menit alebo modernizovat  co je zaujimave ze tu netreba..citim z toho ze v BA sa proste zmodernizuje stadion ktory este ani netreba modernizovat ale je nato prilezitost tak to vycicaju


tam to chladenie bohužial treba, lebo ho kupovali z tesca za club body a aj tak to potom fungovalo...


----------



## J1mbo

^^ v dakej reportazi v telke sa hovorilo, ze na Nepelovi je este chladenie zo stareho stadiona, ze to je jedna z veci co tam ostala v ramci toho, ze to bola vlastne rekonstrukcia a nie vystavba noveho stadiona


----------



## simiKE

za tie prachy co do toho sli sa nekupilo chladenie hej ? dalsia zaujimava vec


----------



## palsoft

*Skupiny MS potvrdené!*

*A-skupina (Košice)*: Kanada, USA, Fínsko, Nemecko, SLOVENSKO, Dánsko, Francúzsko, V. Británia. 

*B-skupina (Bratislava)*: Švédsko, Rusko, Česko, Švajčiarsko, Nórsko, Lotyšsko, Rakúsko, Taliansko


----------



## Ayran

btw mohol by niekto vypnut tu anketu ?


----------



## SunshineBB

Ayran said:


> btw mohol by niekto vypnut tu anketu ?


Preco? Nepaci sa ti ze LaciKE vyhral?


----------



## Tepicko

Som zvedavy ze ci o dalsich 15 rokov ked budeme opat kandidovat bude na Slovensku aspon 1 stadion ktory by dokazal konkurovat BA alebo KE hno:


----------



## michaelse

noo v kosiciach bude hrat slovensko co je na jednej strane aj spravodlive kedze minule to bolo v BA ale pockejte tie znechutene tvare ked povedia ze do predaja pojde mozno menej ako 5000 vstupeniek, v ba to bolo nieco malo cez 6000


----------



## Ayran

treba kupiť ked budu, ja určite kupujem baliček na všetky slovenske zapasy


----------



## simiKE

no len aby si sa k nejakemu balicku dostal  ja predpokladam ze to bude jak ked hrali kosice so slovanom finale a za 2 minuty bolo vypredane


----------



## ayoz

Mohla by BA povedať, že keď nebude Slovensko, oni nedajú peniaze do rekonštrukcie štadióna a nech si to robí SZĽH samé, keď chce


----------



## metelesku blesku

V BA budú zas vypredané všetky zápasy ČR, takže spokojné môžu byť obe mestá. Prípadne môže Ivo Berlín nadviazať družbu s Českým Svazem Ledového Bruslení s Kotoučem a ťahať prachy od nich.


----------



## aquila

J1mbo said:


> ^^ v dakej reportazi v telke sa hovorilo, ze na Nepelovi je este chladenie zo stareho stadiona, ze to je jedna z veci co tam ostala v ramci toho, ze to bola vlastne rekonstrukcia a nie vystavba noveho stadiona


neviem si predstavit ako tam mohli nechat stare chladenie, ked jedna z veci cim sa chvailili,ze s tym zbytkovym teplom z nepelu kuria sirokeho hotel. 

cize system rozvodov bol logicky tiez kompletne novy. vsak na tom stadione zostal len skelet a aj to dost malo, robili sa nove prievlaky a vsetko mozne.. rozvody boli komplet vykuchane .. ale zase sme na slovensku.. mozno to ozaj bolo tak, ze urobili komplet nove rozvody a drbli tam stare chladiace zariadenia.

ale to sa mi aj tak nezda, lebo okrem hlavnej haly ma nepela aj dve treningove haly, co predtym nebolo a logicky by to nestihalo s chladiacim vykonom.

kazdopadne za mna ,ja nechapem, preco sa BA poslanci stazuju, ze slovensko bude tento krat v zakladnej skupine v kosiciach. podla mna uplne logicky krok.


----------



## Qwert

Takže zjavne nie štadión potrebuje nové chladenie, ale Široký potrebuje nové kúrenie.


----------



## ejo

Ale ten hotel už nepatrí širokému tuším bolo niekde písané že ho predal alebo prišiel


----------



## eMKejx

tak uz v 2016 sa objavili clanky ze majitelia hotela su z danovych rajov...

kedy sa inak da ocakvat predpredaj tych vstupeniek, myslim si ze to bude celkom dobra investicia


----------



## Ayran

^^


----------



## Ayran

Program



> Program MS 2019:
> A-skupina (Steel Aréna, Košice):
> piatok 10. mája: 16.15 Fínsko - Kanada, 20.15 USA - SLOVENSKO
> sobota 11. mája: 12.15 Dánsko - Francúzsko, 16.15 Nemecko - Veľká Británia, 20.15 SLOVENSKO - Fínsko
> nedeľa 12. mája: 12.15 USA - Francúzsko, 16.15 Dánsko - Nemecko, 20.15 Veľká Británia - Kanada
> pondelok 13. mája: 16.15 USA - Fínsko, 20.15 SLOVENSKO - Kanada
> utorok 14. mája: 16.15 Veľká Británia - Dánsko, 20.15 Nemecko - Francúzsko
> streda 15. mája: 16.15 USA - Veľká Británia, 20.15 Nemecko - SLOVENSKO
> štvrtok 16. mája: 16.15 Kanada - Francúzsko, 20.15 Fínsko - Dánsko
> piatok 17. mája: 16.15 Francúzsko - SLOVENSKO, 20.15 Fínsko - Veľká Británia
> sobota 18. mája: 12.15 Dánsko - USA, 16.15 Kanada - Nemecko, 20.15 Veľká Británia - SLOVENSKO
> nedeľa 19. mája: 16.15 Nemecko - USA, 20.15 Francúzsko - Fínsko
> pondelok 20. mája: 16.15 Francúzsko - Veľká Británia, 20.15 Kanada - Dánsko
> utorok 21. mája: 12.15 Fínsko - Nemecko, 16.15 SLOVENSKO - Dánsko, 20.15 Kanada - USA
> B-skupina (Zimný štadión Ondreja Nepelu, Bratislava):
> piatok 10. mája: 16.15 Rusko - Nórsko, 20.15 Česko - Švédsko
> sobota 11. mája: 12.15 Švajčiarsko - Taliansko, 16.15 Lotyšsko - Rakúsko, 20.15 Nórsko - Česko
> nedeľa 12. mája: 12.15 Rusko - Rakúsko, 16.15 Taliansko - Švédsko, 20.15 Lotyšsko - Švajčiarsko
> pondelok 13. mája: 16.15 Rusko - Česko, 20.15 Nórsko - Švédsko
> utorok 14. mája: 16.15 Taliansko - Lotyšsko, 20.15 Švajčiarsko - Rakúsko
> streda 15. mája: 16.15 Švajčiarsko - Nórsko, 20.15 Rusko - Taliansko
> štvrtok 16. mája: 16.15 Švédsko - Rakúsko, 20.15 Česko - Lotyšsko
> piatok 17. mája: 16.15 Rakúsko - Nórsko, 20.15 Česko - Taliansko
> sobota 18. mája: 12.15 Lotyšsko - Rusko, 16.15 Taliansko - Nórsko, 20.15 Švédsko - Švajčiarsko
> nedeľa 19. mája: 16.15 Rakúsko - Česko, 20.15 Švajčiarsko - Rusko
> pondelok 20. mája: 16.15 Švédsko - Lotyšsko, 20.15 Rakúsko - Taliansko
> utorok 21. mája: 12.15 Česko - Švajčiarsko, 16.15 Nórsko - Lotyšsko, 20.15 Švédsko - Rusko
> štvrtok 23. mája (Košice, Bratislava): 2x 16.15/20.15 štvrťfinále
> sobota 25. mája (Bratislava): 15.15/19.15 semifinále
> nedeľa 26. mája (Bratislava): 15.45 o bronz, 20.15 finále


a už zrušte tu anketu pre lasku božiu


----------



## Qwert

Keby sa to dalo, už by bola dávno zrušená.


----------



## yoggy52

To finale mohli dat do Kosic, ked minule bolo v Bratislave...


----------



## smoger

yoggy52 said:


> To finale mohli dat do Kosic, ked minule bolo v Bratislave...


Mozno sa teraz mylim, ale myslim, ze finale moze byt iba v hale s kapacitou 10k miest.


----------



## ayoz

yoggy52 said:


> To finale mohli dat do Kosic, ked minule bolo v Bratislave...


Stačí, že im dali Slovákov. Finále by Košice nezvládli.


----------



## Ayran

smoger said:


> Mozno sa teraz mylim, ale myslim, ze finale moze byt iba v hale s kapacitou 10k miest.


to by sa nemohlo hrať ani v BA :lol:


----------



## eMKejx

Ale do kapacity sa rata aj hotel vsak jednou stranou zasahuje az na ladovu plochu :lol:

Inak tento web je riadne za opicami ked za tie roky neboli schopni aktualizacie webu, resp modulu s anketou aby bola editovatelna.


----------



## simiKE

ulica bude uzavreta cize pohodicka..nebude to 1x kedy budu vypredane zapasy v KE


----------



## motooo

Dnes uz na Sturovej stavali betonove zatarasy aj ori Kulturparku aj pri Steelke. Inak to zastavenie premávky na Sturovej obmedzi aj BCK, kedze sa nebude dat hodinu pred zapasom a po zapase vychadzat z podzemnej garaze na Sturovu.
Vraj su to vsetko proti teroristicke opatrenia.


----------



## Amrafel

Áno, sú aj v Bratislave pri štadióne. Nevyzerá to pekne, ale safety first...


----------



## JimmySK

Bratislava Fanzóna


----------



## hraby

motooo said:


> ori Kulturparku


viem, ze bezpecnost je prvorada, ale zase pri fanzone nasekat priamo na travnik pozdlz celeho Kulturpaku na Rastislavovej ulici dialnicne betonove deliace zaterasy z NDS.. dufam, ze to este aspon "zakryju" reklamnymi plachtami, lebo teraz to tam nevyzera vobec reprezentativne..


----------



## motooo

^^vyzera to velmi zle..a hlavne kazdy ten betonovy zataras je iny, maju rozne velkosti..to vyzera jak keby ich niekde nasli a len tak ich tam hodili. hno:


----------



## JimmySK

MS sa blížia










































Lepšie foto: https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/2211...rt-budu-mat-slovaci.html#storm_gallery_125963


----------



## Wizzard

Aj vás tam už X rokov vytáča tá trápna reklama na škodovku a to ich logo priamo v strede plochy?


----------



## MBPA

Mna nie. Ale ked ta vytaca Skoda, urcite by ta vytacal ktokolvek iny kto by tam bol. A najma vdaka tomu ze Skoda tak masivne investuje do reklamy, tak IIHF nemusi mat mnozstvo malych sponzorov kvoli ktorym by potom plochy vyzerali mozno ako tie v Cesku alebo Nemecku pred 10 rokmi kedy cez reklamy pomaly nebol vidiet puk.


----------



## Ayran

mne sa nepaci, že z pod strechy zo steelky dali dole plachty HC Kosice ked boli majstri, nerobia to nikde, šak ked pride niekto na štadion aspon uvidi aha tu hral klub, ktory niečo dosiahol, takto to pôsoby tak nehokejovo na mna


----------



## JimmySK

Čo pozerám tak na vsetkych stadionoch dávaju dole plachty hokejistov z klubov co tam posobia. IIHF to chce asi bez plachiet. Niet sa comu cudovať.


----------



## Ayran

^^ ved toto, keby ze pridem do madison square garden, tak by som to prave chcel vidiet, nechapem čo maju proti tomu


----------



## Subhuman

^^nebývajú tam náhodou vlajky štátov, ktoré hrajú na MS, preto to dávajú dole?


----------



## Ayran

vlajky su mimo... aj v KE su zavesene tak pomimo


----------



## SunshineBB

Na steelke ma vzdy zaujimali dve veci.

1. Preco je ten napis STEEL tak nahnuty dolava?

2. Co zac su tie biele uteraciky pod stropom?


----------



## J1mbo

^^ 
1. asi sa blbo robia rovne pismenka, niesu priamo nad sebou (ako napriklad na spodnej tribune), ale uskakuju o pol sedacky nabok oproti nizsiemu radu

2. predpokladam, ze to je koli akustike


----------



## aquila

2) predpokladas spravne, steel arena mala katastrofalnu aktustiku, tak robilo viacero takychto doslova nutnych vylepseni.


----------



## JimmySK

8.5.2019 - Nepela Štadión


----------



## cargobull

SunshineBB said:


> Na steelke ma vzdy zaujimali dve veci.
> 
> 1. Preco je ten napis STEEL tak nahnuty dolava?


ja si myslim ze kvoli kameram


----------



## ayoz

Kvôli jednej reportáži z prázdneho štadióna tam pred 13 rokmi (či kedy ju postavili) spravili písmená nakrivo? Však keď tam bude štúdio zo zápasov, budú tam sedieť ľudia a žiadne Steel nebude vidno. A prečo by potom aj S a T nemali rovnaký sklon? Podľa mňa je to tiež skôr preto, že majú tie sektory krivé a tým pádom nemajú sedačky nad sebou.


----------



## 3d3a3v3i3d

Samozrejme že je to len a iba preto že v tých sektoroch niesu sedačky priamo nad sebou nič záhadného za tým netreba hľadať.


----------



## simiKE

a to este nevedia ze aj napis ARENA na druhej strane je nakrivo  inac skoro ste si to vsimli po 13 rokoch


----------



## CI3r1cK

Vitanie hokejistov a fanusikov na KE letisku pekne po slovensky. Ta nasa malost, trapnost a zakomplexovanost ma vzdy vie prekvapit.


----------



## Pascalwb

To co Dankov billboard? Riadna hovadiny, kto to financuje.


----------



## ayoz

Ktovie či autor vie, že slaw je kapusta po anglicky


----------



## 04KUBZ

ja tam vidim slaves :troll:


----------



## hraby

CI3r1cK said:


> Vitanie hokejistov a fanusikov na KE letisku


autor tohto bilboardu bol asi sfukany na totalku.. :nuts: 

ale ozajstny "kulturny" sok v pocte obdobnych bilboardov od aktualnej letakovej ponuky lidl/tesco/kaufland/obi/fresh/klas cez rozne druhy firemnych boardov dostanu vsetci fanusikovia prichadzajuci do KE autom/busom od US stellu ci letiska.. obdobne je to aj v smere od PO.. toto mi je ozaj luto, ze sa s tymto novy primator nedokazal seriozne vysporiadat, tak ako sa to podarilo vedeniu zilinskej radnice v okoli cesty ku Strecnu. takymto radikalnym cinom, by urcite primator ziskal silne body v jeho oblube..


----------



## eMKejx

ten co to odfotil by si zasluzil! Uz to malo byt aj ztrhnute! Poriadny odpad takto sa prezentovat, proste slovac sa nezaprie


----------



## simiKE

uz je to preč


----------



## Qwert

Inak dve chyby v piatich slovách, to je celkom pekný výkon.  Jednak Slaws a tiež Untermenschen malo byť s veľkým začiatočným písmenom.

Asi by bolo prílši očakávať od majiteľov billboardových spoločností aspoň trošku súdnosti a kritickosti pri prenajímaní billboardov, že?


----------



## simiKE

tak hovorilo sa ze to tam niekto vycapil nacierno


----------



## eMKejx

Super, uz druhy den MS 2019 a po sluboch stale v brane Halak. Nemala sa anketa nahodou resetovat. Ak budu este MS v hokeji o dalsich 8-10 rokov, bude to pomaly anketa in memoriam naj hracov... Aspon to vymazte. Tento rok ro Nagy nevyhra hno:


----------



## Qwert

eMKejx said:


> Super, uz druhy den MS 2019 a po sluboch stale v brane Halak. Nemala sa anketa nahodou resetovat. Ak budu este MS v hokeji o dalsich 8-10 rokov, bude to pomaly anketa in memoriam naj hracov... Aspon to vymazte. Tento rok ro Nagy nevyhra hno:


Fakt ťa nenapadlo, že keby sa to dalo vymazať, tak by to už bolo dávno vymazané?


----------



## eMKejx

Qwert, ja som sa spoliehal na technicke moznosti rozhrania a informaciu ktora tu bola uvedena uz skor ze sa anketa da zresetovat. Rozumej aktualne mena hracov a teda nova anketa.

Nevadi, anketa by nam aj tak MS nevyhrala


----------



## eMKejx

Inak co ten Nagy, tento rok si nezasluzi hodnotenie ako z 2011. Skor by na opacnom konci mal skoncit. Ved napokon kto odstartoval velky obrat...

Ale som rad ze okrem nedisciplinovanosti je v reprezentacii na com stavat. Este par rokov sa to vypiluje, popracuje na pyche a mame vyborny tim. 

Tak predsa len nie je na skodu renovovat a stavat tie ladove stadiony.


----------



## ayoz

Stavať?


----------



## hraby

aktualne SZLH financuje vystavbu multifunkcnej haly pre deti a dorast v Liptovskom Hradku, ktora ma byt plne fukncna od 1.9.2019. dalsia hala vo vystavbe je v Starej Lubovni, kde v roku 2013 spadla strecha. vystavba ma byt ukoncena v jeseni tohto roka. a do tretice, v Trencine chce aktualne postavit byvaly hrac Richard Pavlikovsky hokejovu akademiu, ktora by mala sluzit svojmu ucelu uz v roku 2020.


----------



## barborinho

ked vidim ako sa tu vyjadruju odbornici na hokej hno:
co maju tieto MS spolocne s vystavbou stadionov ?? keby sme prehrali vsetky zapasy a hrali zle, tak uz netreba stavat ??? uz davno sme zaspali dobu a vysledok toho celeho este len pride, to ze budeme mat 5-6 dobrych hracov bude len vysledok genofondu nasho naroda, nic ine. Dalsia vec samotna vystavba stadionov nepomoze, kluby musia mat peniaze, aby mohli treneri chodit na skolenia mat vybavenia a aby aj v mladeznickch kategoriach hraci zarabali aspon nejake peniaze nech to nemusia 15 rokov tahat sami rodicia. bez doriesenia financovania kludov zakonom o sponzoringu sa nic nevyriesi.


----------



## eMKejx

aj ked rodic vraza do svojho decka aby sa venovalo hokeju nic z toho nema, ked ho potom klub nechce pustit od ziakov do ineho klubu, vid ZVOLEN. Daju herne know-how, ale dieta si financuje okolo toho rodic tak preco si nasledne klub pyta od rodica peniaze na jeho vykupenie?! Pokial ten chalan neciti podporu v tom klube a jeho rast v tom klube, preco take nieco klub vobec robi... rodic jazdi za svojim deckom na kazdy zapas po krajine ci aj mimo SR. Nakoniec si ho klub takto privlastnuje?! mozno je takychto hracov viac a tu koncia s hokejom, lebo rodic nie je ochotny vyplatit klubu peniaze. Neviem ci je to ojedineli pripad, alebo je to bezne, ale je to skusenost v rodine. Chalan sa uz hokeju nevenuje a to patril niektore sezony k 2-4 top hracov na svojom poste v ramci svojej kategorie v republike.


----------



## barborinho

je takych pripadov viac, a tie sumy su pre bezneho cloveka obrovske, bez uveru to zial dokaze vyplatit mozno 10% ludi.. tych problemov je tu mnoho.. len som chcel napisat ze samotna vystavba stadionov nam nepomoze


----------



## hraby

iste, ze problem kvality hokeja to nevyriesi, ale ak niesu stadiony, narieka sa, ze niesu stadiony, niet kde hrat. stavaju sa stadiony, opat zle a dvod na pindanie.. 

samotnu kvalitu hokeja zvysi jedine jednotny system SZLH vo vsetkych hernych kategoriach, razne skoncovanie s rodinkarstvom a silna orientacia na mladez ako financna, materialna tak aj personalna..


----------



## eMKejx

hraby, disneyland je inym smerom. Ale inak by som ta volil 

treba sklbit jedno aj druhe bez uplatkov a kolacikov od rodicov pre trenera ci majitelov klubov. Vykony a vysledky sa robia na ladovej ploche a nepecu v trube.

kto mal dieta v hokeji ale asi aj v inom hlavne kolektivnom sporte u nas vie ake su tam tlaky a preco jeho dieta dnes trener nepostavil. Co dnes, cely mesiac... Ale rodic plat, staraj sa aby si vychoval hviezdu. Nauc ho pokory a on ti na prahu "dospelosti" napluje do ksichtu a svoje hobby/ lasku zavesi na klinec.


----------



## hraby

eMKejx said:


> hraby, disneyland je inym smerom. Ale inak by som ta volil


si ma tym disneylandom naozaj pobavil 



eMKejx said:


> kto mal dieta v hokeji ale asi aj v inom hlavne kolektivnom sporte u nas vie ake su tam tlaky


ano, viem presne o com pises, nema vyznam pokracovat..

som si precital dnes par viet o sporte od Vladimira Országha


----------



## eMKejx

^^ pekne slova a spomienky na tie casy... U nas sa hral vonku hokej pred aj za barakom. Pamatam sa ked sme hrali pravidelne na skvarovom hokej. Raz to bol tuhy boj, zlomil som hokejku, este ze som mal druhu... Utekal som domov po nu a chalani cakali kym som nedosiel aby sme mohli pokracovat. Vtedy som nevedel kto je kto. Par chalanov som poznal z ulicr ale vacsina sme sa vzdy len tak stretli a zahrali si hokej uprostred leta. Brankari mali molytanove betony previazane spagatmi ci snurkami, siltovka ako lapacka a vyrazacka karton a pod nim kus polystyrenu. Aj tak stat v brane by som nechcel ani dnes... Tenisova lopticka lietala akoby to strielal Chara. Nie vsade je to dnes o tych parkovacich miestach ci internete. Zial okrem modernych deti spohodlneli aj ich rodicia, ktory zabudli ake mali detstvo a len spominat nestaci... Zial je to fakt, dnesne deti su riadne osprostene modernymi technologiami. Po dlhej dobe som sa ocitol v mhd a dvaja chalani asi 9 az 12 rocni sa rozpravali aku hru hrali... A potom sa jeden otocil k dievcatu vedla, aj ty si hrala fortnite? :bash:


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja som jeden z tych blaznov co sa vzdy pytali do brany. Najlepsou vyrazackou boli klasicke skolske dosky formatu A4, previazane a vrch vyhnuty, na nich logo New Yersey aby som vyzeral ako Martin Brodeur. Tenisove lopticky sa naplnali vodou pomocou striekacky aby velmi neskakali po betone ale o to boli tazsie, tvrdsie a bolestivejsie. Na betony som pouzil 15 cm hruby molitan. Rozrezal som ho mame ktora ho pouzivala ako nudzove lozko pre navstevy. 

A to som mohol mat aj 13-14 rokov. Nedokazem si dnes predstavit takyto vyjav na ulici a uz vobec nie u chlapca v takom veku. Asi by to skoncilo nepochopenim. Doba sa zmenila. A samozrejme nehral sa len hokej, nepoznam kamarata ktory by nemal domu futbalovu loptu, vela z nas malo aj basketbalku a niekolko rokov sme drtili baseball. A neskutocne vela bicyklovania. Ano boli pocitacove hry, ale o tych sme sa bavili na bicykli alebo pri inej hre. A samozrejme, obohrane klise, najvacsi trest bol “dnes von nepojdes”. V dnesnej dobe je to asi naopak.


----------



## hraby

zjavne sme rovesnici, kedze kazdy z nas ma tuto poulicnu hokejovu skusenost.. prave ked som cital tie Orszaghoive riadky, uvedomil som si, ze ma naozaj pravdu a vidiet dnes na uliciach chlapcov s hokejkami a brankara obaleneho molytanom je uz skoro nejaky zvlastny ukaz, i ked prave v mojom blizkom okoli aj ten poulicny hokej a futbal este uplne nevymreli, kedze sa mu par mladych venuje, niektori ako konicek po skole, ale niektori navstevuju priamo futbalovu skolu a hraju mladeznicky hokej. jablko nepadlo daleko od stromu, kedze niektorych rodicia su aj byvali znami hraci. ale zaroven ma pravdu aj v dalsej veci, a to, ze dnesny aktualny vyber sportov je daleko vacsi. pred tym to bol povacsine prave hokej, futbal a poskromnejsie aj cyklistika. sem tam niekto vodne polo, kamos robil hadzanu, dalsi, ktory mal uz v 17-tych 2m hral basket, chvilu nejake to karate/judo.. viaceri ale skusili aj mladeznicku ligu hokej/futbal, jeden to dotiahol az do 1. hokejovej ligy, dalsi hral par rokov nas ligovy futbal..


----------



## aquila

SunshineBB said:


> Ja som jeden z tych blaznov co sa vzdy pytali do brany. Najlepsou vyrazackou boli klasicke skolske dosky formatu A4, previazane a vrch vyhnuty, na nich logo New Yersey aby som vyzeral ako Martin Brodeur.


Tiez som bol brankar a vzdy skm dral do brany. ale co sa tyka vystroja, my sme take vymozenosti este nemali 

"Betony" som si spravil zo stareho molitanu z nejakeho gauca. Vyrazacka bola prerobena murarska zahladzovacka  spociatku som ani nemal brankarsku hokejku, ale klasicku artisku. Oblepobalo sa to aj paskou na koberce. Zosrubova , kedze sa samozrejme zlomila a nova nebola. Helma bola stara zvarcska a aj to po tom co som dostal supu do krku.. A vystroj tvorilo skratka viac vrstiev siat. Ihrisko sme si vyliali vodou a niekedy len zhrnuli sneh a hrali v botaskach. 

Premrznuti na kost ale stastni. Nase decka uz mali original vystroj. Vlastna vyroba nehrozila. Nic, toto patri do off topic.


----------



## SunshineBB

aquila said:


> Nic, toto patri do off topic.


To by som netvrdil. V tych casoch ako ich popisujeme nam tu vyrastala zlata generacia. Nietorymi sme boli ovplyvneni (Stastny, Bondra, Svehla) zatial co niektori este len cakali na velku karieru (Hossa, Gaborik, a pod). A vsetci sme mali jedno spolocne. Lasku k pohybu a sportu. A niektori z nas , ktori boli nesmierne talentovani a nesmierne usilovni vyhrali sutaz ktorej patri tento thread.


----------



## siravak

aquila said:


> Tiez som bol brankar a vzdy skm dral do brany. ale co sa tyka vystroja, my sme take vymozenosti este nemali
> 
> "Betony" som si spravil zo stareho molitanu z nejakeho gauca. Vyrazacka bola prerobena murarska zahladzovacka  spociatku som ani nemal brankarsku hokejku, ale klasicku artisku. Oblepobalo sa to aj paskou na koberce. Zosrubova , kedze sa samozrejme zlomila a nova nebola. Helma bola stara zvarcska a aj to po tom co som dostal supu do krku.. A vystroj tvorilo skratka viac vrstiev siat. Ihrisko sme si vyliali vodou a niekedy len zhrnuli sneh a hrali v botaskach.
> 
> Premrznuti na kost ale stastni. Nase decka uz mali original vystroj. Vlastna vyroba nehrozila. Nic, toto patri do off topic.


Po zapase s Duklou Topolcany mi daroval jeden cesky utocnik modru Profesionalku. Medzi Artiskami to bola doslova Rolls-Royce. Vo vriacej vode, a pomocou radiatora som ju "ohol" este viac. Pol sidliska mi nukalo 25 Kcs, co bolo v tych casoch v detskych vreckach doslova hotovy majetok. To bolo vtedy radosti z (dnes uz) nepochopitelnych malickosti...


----------



## JimmySK

Myslím, že ako reklama pre Slovensko by bolo fajn to mat znova na Slovensku. Len je jasne, že na dalsi šamionát by sme čakalu už dlhšie. Aj tak nemáme druhú halu, ktorá by už musela byť väčšia ako Steel Arena. 








Slovensko je v hre o zorganizovanie MS v hokeji 2021, potvrdil štátny tajomník SR


Štátny tajomník SR pre šport Ivan Husár v stredu večer potvrdil, že Slovensko je v hre o spoluorganizáciu hokejových majstrovstiev sveta po boku lotyšskej




sport.aktuality.sk


----------



## R1S0

IIHF preplaca cele naklady? ak nie netusim, preco sa chcu dobrovolne nechat oebat...


----------



## JimmySK

Ak by sme mali ísť do mínusu tak určite to nechať dánom. Ale IIHF by mal mať nejaký budget aby sa to zorganizovalo. Pre Bratislavu hrá plus Hotel spojený so Štadiónmi.


----------



## MBPA

Z tohto bude mat profit jedine Nemecek, nikto iny.


----------



## J1mbo

R1S0 said:


> IIHF preplaca cele naklady? ak nie netusim, preco sa chcu dobrovolne nechat oebat...


tak by to malo byt, ze tym, ze to je bez divakov, tak to plati IIHF. preto je inak slovensko vo vyhode oproti napriklad dansku, co by to chcelo robit tiez, lebo tam su tie naklady na usporiadanie niekde inde


----------



## Kubajzo

J1mbo said:


> tak by to malo byt, ze tym, ze to je bez divakov, tak to plati IIHF. preto je inak slovensko vo vyhode oproti napriklad dansku, co by to chcelo robit tiez, lebo tam su tie naklady na usporiadanie niekde inde


Čo mám info, tak IIHF plánuje akceptovať náklady na šampionát s tým, že na nás by bolo zabezpečenie ľudí.


----------



## MBPA

Potvrdzujem, mam podobne info (s tym ze samozrejme personalne naklady si nechaju preplatit tiez, v strate urcite nebudu  

Pisal som to vnejakom inom threade, ale IIHF skor riesie poistenie ako usporiadanie, lebo poistka je strasne draha v sucasnosti. V prospech Slovenska hra nedavna skusenost s usporiadanim a Nemeckove vazby v IIHF. Je asi 90% sanca ze to nasi dostanu a bez ohladu na to ci budu moct prist divaci alebo nie, bude to dobre.


----------



## R1S0

ano, dnes to uz v clanku bolo spomenute, ze naklady hradi IIHF.....  aj ked ak som to dobre pochopil, tak tu sa bude hrat iba jedna skupina, druha v rige.


----------



## adam2311

No vsak teraz su len 2 skupiny po 8 timov nie? Ci potom playoff sa pojde do rigy cisto?


----------



## palsoft

Dejiskom majstrovstiev sveta v hokeji v roku 2021 by sa mala stať Bratislava


Šampionát mali pôvodne hostiť mestá Riga a Minsk, no IIHF Bielorusku odobrala právo podieľať sa na organizácii turnaja Možností na konanie MS nebolo veľa – turnaj bude hostiť len Lotyšsko, alebo bude Riga šampionát organizovať spolu s dánskym Herningu, alebo sa toho ujme Bratislava



www.startitup.sk





Síce Startitup, ale odkazujú sa na twitter športového redaktora TASR, takže už je to zrejme viacmenej istá vec


----------



## adam2311

Ono ako pozeram to zacina az koncom maja takze mozeme aspon dufat, ze aspon v obmedzenom pocte sa budeme moct zucastnit.


----------



## ayoz

JimmySK said:


> V spojitosti s tým, že stavať provizornu halu pre Majstrovstvá, tak to by nebola pekna vizitka. Majstrovstvá nie sú hoden nejakého zlepenca. Tak buď to dať do poriadnej haly alebo nič. V NHL hrajú kluby som vo svojich hokejových halách a nie v treningových, pre par stovák ludi.


Prečo? Však sa bude hrať zrejme bez divákov, tak je to vcelku jedno, pokiaľ by tá hala dokázala ponúknuť komfort pre všetkých zúčastnených. Problém je skôr to, či by to za taký krátky čas stihli postaviť.


----------



## Wizzard

Jojco said:


> Úvaha odohrať obe skupiny v jednej hale je zbytočná. To by zvládla aj Riga. V Lotyšsku nemajú druhú halu.


Majú nejakú Skonto Arénu, ktorá na MS 2006 mala kapacitu 6500 ľudí, ale zrejme sa nejako prestavala, lebo teraz má vraj kapacitu len 2000 na sedenie.To by vážne bolo lepšie odohrať to v Bratislave a Košiciach.


----------



## jabastar

*AKO MÔŽU VYZERAŤ MS V HOKEJI 2021?*
1. Jedna základná skupina v Lotyšsku, druhá na Slovensku
2. Jedna základná skupina v Lotyšsku, druhá v Dánsku
3. Celý šampionát v Lotyšsku
4. Celý šampionát na Slovensku
5. Celý šampionát v Dánsku









MS v hokeji v Ružinove, Košiciach či „Lučenci”? IIHF má pred sebou náročné rozhodovanie


Hokejová verejnosť aj národné zväzy očakávali, že sa v týchto dňoch dozvedia, kde sa budú konať seniorské majstrovstvá sveta v hokeji v roku 2021




sport.aktuality.sk




.


----------



## Adik1337

IIHF sa rozhodla, tohtoročné MS v hokeji budú iba v Rige. Skupina A sa bude hrať v Olympic Sports Centre, kde sa vytvorí umelé klzisko s kapacitou 6 000 divákov a skupina B sa odohrá v Riga Arene.


----------

